# What is the last handbag you bought? Share a photo with us!



## Megs

So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain! 

But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!


----------



## pjhm

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!


 My husband bought himself a vintage guitar and I bought a new purse-mine's lighter...!


----------



## leechiyong

Mine is the Saint Laurent Sac de Jour toy-size in electric pink.  I know a lot of people don't care for these super tiny bags, but I love them and haven't stopped wearing it since I received it.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I have been expanding my horizons by buying one premier bag a year. Last year was Gucci; this year it's Chloé. I bought this Marcie at Saks in Atlanta this past weekend.


----------



## gr8onteej

The Coach Nomad in True Red.  A pic is posted under Coach in the Nomad clubhouse.


----------



## rosasharn78

My beloved Chanel boy bag in my profile pic!


----------



## ForeverInPink

LV Stephen Sprouse Roses Pochette [emoji257][emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## mb24

The last bag I purchased is a Disney Haunted Mansion Dooney & Bourke bag directly from Disney.  It's on the way to me now so I'll post pics as soon as it arrives.


----------



## remainsilly

Mulberry oak nvt bayswater double zip tote:
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29040114&postcount=4265


----------



## dhfwu

Back in June, I bought this bag at an outdoor arts festival from a local husband-and-wife company.  I love the chevron pattern with the red stripe, and you can just barely see a peek of the red interior with white dots.  I promptly forgot about my leather bags and carried this one every day all summer.


----------



## mkpurselover

It's not here yet, but a bespoke Massaccesi violet Athena.  I am not afraid of color, and to me this will be an all season color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Marly in black calf leather ... Got this back in aug so over not having outside pockets and this one has 4! Not being greedy here lol


----------



## keishapie1973

My last bag purchase was in June. A medium Selma in dark dune....


----------



## BlueCherry

I finally bought a Céline Micro early September and I'm still using it every day. I love this bag so much I can't see my other bags getting a look in for a very long time.


----------



## MSO13

My last bag for a while, my dream Hermes Kelly Retourne 35cm! It was a declined special order with contrast stitching on Etain Togo GHW.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MBMJ Natasha in Faded Aluminum. Haven't used her yet but she is super soft and can't wait to take her out! [emoji3]


----------



## rockstarmish

Mine's an Alexander Wang Marion in black distressed leather and rhodium HW.

I was pining for this bag ever since it came out but I could never get my hands on the right one at the right time. I was finally able to get her a few months ago and I have to say, buying this made me feel content with my collection. Still have some "wants" but not as much as this was one of my HGs.


----------



## vivelebag

My last bag purchase was in April. It feels like ages ago! It's an Hermes leather garden party 36 in a dark grey that I believe is etain. I was in such a rush shopping at CDG I forgot to find out from the SA what color it was and it wasn't on my receipt. I'm sure the PF ladies could verify but I'm too lazy to get out of bed to take a photo!


----------



## tatertot

It was a Gucci Fringe cross-body for me.


----------



## justa9url

This is the beauty I last bought. I'm very much in love with it and I didn't have plans to buy it.


----------



## soramillay

KS Hello Tokyo Zena Clutch. Not usually a clutch person but I love Tokyo and couldn't resist!


----------



## baglover1973

My last purchase was my LV soft lockit pm in clementine.


----------



## josieblime

Mansur Gavriel Bucket


----------



## Mousse

My Bottega Veneta large nappa crystal cabat.


----------



## GoStanford

Mulberry double zip Bayswater tote - I wanted one for some time, and took the plunge when it went on sale on Bluefly.  I carried it daily to work the last few weeks, but took a break for travel so that I could use some nylon travel bags.


----------



## baghagg

Chanel Navy Caviar Maxi approx 3 weeks ago


----------



## tenKrat

I got these two at the same time from Massaccesi. 

Aphrodite in Black Africa leather, light gold hardware, grey lining:







Zhoe in Black vachetta leather, gunmetal hardware, red lining:


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Valentino rockstud pebbled calfskin medium tote


----------



## remainsilly

GoStanford said:


> Mulberry double zip Bayswater tote - I wanted one for some time, and took the plunge when it went on sale on Bluefly.  I carried it daily to work the last few weeks, but took a break for travel so that I could use some nylon travel bags.



Snap!
Enjoying this style, also. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29328863&postcount=9


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

MrsOwen3 said:


> My last bag for a while, my dream Hermes Kelly Retourne 35cm! It was a declined special order with contrast stitching on Etain Togo GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162451
> 
> View attachment 3162453


This is gorgeous! Enjoy the bag!


----------



## missie1

Chanel lamb skin jumbo flap in pink


----------



## Miss Krys

LV Delightful MM NM in Damier Ebene


----------



## betty.lee

Oh dear, it's been a year and 28 weeks since my last bag purchase. Yikes. I'm sort of slacking aren't I? 

Here it is during its un boxing, my pre loved Bal GSH Work! Love this bag tho, it's a workhorse for sure!


----------



## jacquies

I bought my twin and me the same Fendi, By the Way. And to top it off I got matching bag bugs. Saksy, all from Saks Fifth Avenue.    I am having trouble posting the picture?


----------



## jacquies

Here it is on Facebook.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208321674065219&set=t.1405281299&type=3&theater


----------



## lorihmatthews

Got this on sale from Lord & Taylor's F&F promotion. It's a Coach "Wanted" Surrey satchel.


----------



## trigirl

My LV Metis that I bought on my first trip to Paris last month. It's been 5 years since my last major purse purchase (LV Totally PM) that I loved to death.


----------



## pbnjam

lorihmatthews said:


> Got this on sale from Lord & Taylor's F&F promotion. It's a Coach "Wanted" Surrey satchel.
> 
> http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/M...2015-10-21 at 7.37.51 PM_zpsolohowd6.png.html


 
Love this! Did you share this in the Coach forum? Or did I miss it?


----------



## pbnjam

My last purchase was a pre-loved Speedy B30.


----------



## vink

A bag from my local high street brand.


----------



## lorihmatthews

pbnjam said:


> Love this! Did you share this in the Coach forum? Or did I miss it?


 
It's still in transit. I'll share actual photos when it arrives!


----------



## Pessie

Medium Pandora - turning out to be a great bag for everyday, I'm very happy with it


----------



## Nico_79

It's been 53 weeks since my last purse purchase which was a Ghillies 32 Kelly in anemone. I've been happy to shop from my closet.


----------



## Hobbsy

Coach Colorblock Swagger


----------



## mrs.posh

I bought 2 Fendi Peekaboo Selleria bags - Regular and Mini.

BUT I won't receive them until January 2016! Worth the wait thought


----------



## SpeedyJC

The last bag I bought was two months ago; my Chanel classic quilted hobo.


----------



## sherimehling

Officially it was a exchange- my Retiro's NM had peeling canvas. So here's my new Kensington in Damier Ebene. I love the interior despite the risk of it getting dirty. I like the handles and how they stand up. And the gold V is so classy


----------



## Katiesmama

I'm not able to post pics (haven't figured out how) but within the last month purchased two pre-loved LV's from Yoogi's:   Black Capucines MM and Amarante Alma MM.  My HG bags and I should be so banned right now.   (note "should")


----------



## BagPainter

sherimehling said:


> Officially it was a exchange- my Retiro's NM had peeling canvas. So here's my new Kensington in Damier Ebene. I love the interior despite the risk of it getting dirty. I like the handles and how they stand up. And the gold V is so classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165630


agree the gold V gives a subtle yet visible statement.
Good purchase


----------



## Kyokei

My last handbag purchase was my LV Alma BB in Griotte,


----------



## Wijaym

Last bought longchamp le pliage neo emerald green, havent received the bag yet so can not post the bag


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Kyokei said:


> My last handbag purchase was my LV Alma BB in Griotte,


Beautiful and rich colour!


----------



## FunBagz

My new Chanel Boy, old medium iridescent purple w/rainbow HW that just arrived yesterday!!!


----------



## papertiger

pjhm said:


> My husband bought himself a vintage guitar and I bought a new purse-mine's lighter...!



I must say I like your bag _and_ you DH's flame top Gibson Les Paul, they make a lovely couple and I'm sure you both do


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Soft lockit mm in Galet [emoji7]


----------



## rdgldy

This beauty!!  My first Gucci in a very long time - and I am thrilled with it.


----------



## papertiger

My new Gianni Barbato full quill ostrich tote


----------



## pjhm

papertiger said:


> I must say I like your bag _and_ you DH's flame top Gibson Les Paul, they make a lovely couple and I'm sure you both do




Thank you so much! You must be a musician or in the music industry to recognize the type of guitar he bought. Wow--I was impressed, thanks again for your lovely comments! You made my evening.


----------



## papertiger

ForeverInPink said:


> LV Stephen Sprouse Roses Pochette [emoji257][emoji257][emoji257]
> 
> View attachment 3162227



I liked the whole SS Roses line, this is so cute



MrsOwen3 said:


> My last bag for a while, my dream Hermes Kelly Retourne 35cm! It was a declined special order with contrast stitching on Etain Togo GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162451
> 
> View attachment 3162453



I usually only go for smooth leather Kellys but this has completely changed my mind it's beyond and then some  



tatertot said:


> It was a Gucci Fringe cross-body for me.



 



Mousse said:


> My Bottega Veneta large nappa crystal cabat.
> View attachment 3163330
> 
> View attachment 3163331



I had no idea, I must have missed the reveal, stunning and ultra-cool


----------



## papertiger

Kyokei said:


> My last handbag purchase was my LV Alma BB in Griotte,



Sweet Baby! 



Wijaym said:


> Last bought longchamp le pliage neo emerald green, havent received the bag yet so can not post the bag



Sounds lovely, post if you get the chance 



rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3166739
> 
> This beauty!!  My first Gucci in a very long time - and I am thrilled with it.



Pure classic and so elegant, a bag forever 


I honestly think and am so excited by people's new bags posted here, they are some of the nicest I've seen


----------



## Via_04

My Antigona


----------



## rdgldy

papertiger said:


> Sweet Baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds lovely, post if you get the chance
> 
> 
> 
> Pure classic and so elegant, a bag forever
> 
> 
> I honestly think and am so excited by people's new bags posted here, they are some of the nicest I've seen


Thank you, and I agree-there are some absolute beauties on here, yours included!!!


----------



## papertiger

rdgldy said:


> Thank you, and I agree-there are some absolute beauties on here, yours included!!!



Thanks *rdgldy*, I've only had GB boots before, and was bought sight unseen and a leap of faith. Very pleased with the quality of the skin and the bag itself. It's  hibernating now until next Spring.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Meet my new Fendi Petit 2Jours in the colour flamingo! I was looking for a magenta handbag and this colour is just stunning!


----------



## MSO13

papertiger said:


> I liked the whole SS Roses line, this is so cute
> 
> 
> 
> I usually only go for smooth leather Kellys but this has completely changed my mind it's beyond and then some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea, I must have missed the reveal, stunning and ultra-cool



thank you, it's really a dream. I never thought I'd get exactly the specs I wanted plus with the bonus of the SO stitching. I like to think it was meant for me!


----------



## allofotsunshine

I just purchased this very old coach handbag yesterday. I think its from the 1950's, anyone have any idea of the value it has no creed only the embossed emblem. The leather is a bit worn and i am thinking of dying it the same bone color. Any tips for dying it? Shoe polish? Anyone who can confirm this is a very old vintage coach bag from 1950, or 1960, precreed? Love the bag, it fantastic quality and all leather. Would like to restore or sell it. I cant seem to figure out how to attach a pic.


----------



## allofotsunshine

Can you attach pics on this site?


----------



## hillaryhath

My "new" (consignment) Ferragamo that I just got in the mail today   LOVE IT


----------



## Rose71

Yesterday the Toiletry 26 comes into my LV fam. O.k. it is a toiletry pouch, because many Ladies carried her at a clutch. And 2 weeks before I bought the Rebecca minkhoff Love crossbody


----------



## Rose71

Sorry..here she is


----------



## papertiger

allofotsunshine said:


> I just purchased this very old coach handbag yesterday. I think its from the 1950's, anyone have any idea of the value it has no creed only the embossed emblem. The leather is a bit worn and i am thinking of dying it the same bone color. Any tips for dying it? Shoe polish? Anyone who can confirm this is a very old vintage coach bag from 1950, or 1960, precreed? Love the bag, it fantastic quality and all leather. Would like to restore or sell it. I cant seem to figure out how to attach a pic.





allofotsunshine said:


> Can you attach pics on this site?



Yes you can, just follow this :

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## CrackBerryCream

A preloved Longchamp small shopping tote in a bright turquoise. It's still Made in France and from what I've read here the color must have been from 2005 or 2006


----------



## thedseer

Coach Nomad in racing green


----------



## leechiyong

thedseer said:


> Coach Nomad in racing green



Stunning!  Love the color.


----------



## JessieRose

This is lovely. I believe the color is magenta and the textile is vitello elite (textured calfskin) and the sides are vitello flamingo (which is a supple grained calfskin). 





BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3167578
> 
> 
> Meet my new Fendi Petit 2Jours in the colour flamingo! I was looking for a magenta handbag and this colour is just stunning!


----------



## Blueiceluvr61

The last handbag I bought was (I think) a DOONEY & BOURKE just last night at a Goodwill store. I absolutely LOVE this bag.  
But, how do I put a pic up?


----------



## Blueiceluvr61

I saw a fabulous bag. It's pink and gorgeous and in this thread, but my message went to #78 or something like that. I'm sorry. I'm new here and just trying to navigate.


----------



## Blueiceluvr61

Oh, ok. I see. I've got this.


----------



## Blueiceluvr61

Oooh!! That's fantastic!!


----------



## Blueiceluvr61

CrackBerryCream said:


> A preloved Longchamp small shopping tote in a bright turquoise. It's still Made in France and from what I've read here the color must have been from 2005 or 2006
> 
> View attachment 3167921



And the color is STILL amazing!! Love it.


----------



## Blueiceluvr61

I really need help in figuring out whether or not this its the real deal. It IS leather. It seems to match up with all of the distinctions I've read. The leather tag inside with the designer's names  the brass fixtures, the right-side up /wrong side up DB, the red, white & blue tag inside with the letter and numbers, the 6 feet.... Even the (not so new) leather strap with the clip for charms or whatever (I've attached my keychain to it.&#128512. But I'm still not 100% sure and I'd be absolutely crushed if I was telling people it's new when it wasn't. Thankfully, I'd never say something I wasn't 100% sure of. So, I've told my (grown) kids the name and where I got it (a thrift store-Goodwill) and I KINDA bragged to my sis, who ALWAYS tossed her dough and things in everyone's face. It would be fantabulous to know its real. (I did tell her it may not be. But if O can tell her it is, I may as well have died and gone to heaven. Lol


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Mousse said:


> My Bottega Veneta large nappa crystal cabat.
> View attachment 3163330
> 
> View attachment 3163331



she's gorgeous love the colour


----------



## Nicky2328

Blueiceluvr61 said:


> I really need help in figuring out whether or not this its the real deal. It IS leather. It seems to match up with all of the distinctions I've read. The leather tag inside with the designer's names  the brass fixtures, the right-side up /wrong side up DB, the red, white & blue tag inside with the letter and numbers, the 6 feet.... Even the (not so new) leather strap with the clip for charms or whatever (I've attached my keychain to it.&#128512. But I'm still not 100% sure and I'd be absolutely crushed if I was telling people it's new when it wasn't. Thankfully, I'd never say something I wasn't 100% sure of. So, I've told my (grown) kids the name and where I got it (a thrift store-Goodwill) and I KINDA bragged to my sis, who ALWAYS tossed her dough and things in everyone's face. It would be fantabulous to know its real. (I did tell her it may not be. But if O can tell her it is, I may as well have died and gone to heaven. Lol




IT'S REAL...My mother and I have collected dooney and other brands for years.. but dooney started our obsession.. she has the exact same bag.. good find..


----------



## Dany_37

My vintage Chanel Jumbo XL purchased in September is my last bag purchase.  I just got her back a couple of weeks ago from Leather Surgeons. She was quite ashy and needed some spa TLC.  Now she's a little beauty resting in the file cabinet in my office.  I usually keep her all covered up in the blanket but she came out to take a photo and then back to resting she goes!


----------



## Sarah03

My latest purchase was the Coach Ace Satchel in Racing Green.


----------



## merika

Belen Echandia black pebbled leather Love Me.  I bought this bag from a friend who had barely used it.  After a while I decided that I wanted a black bag with a top zip so I sold the bag and bought something else.  

I totally regretted selling and missed it terribly.  I consoled myself with the thought that I would someday custom order another...but then Belen Echandia closed down.  

The person I had sold my bag to had sold it to a third party, and after thinking long and hard I decided to ask if they'd by any chance sell it back to me.  Which they did  !!!!  The bag was in the same condition I had sold it in, barely used, and after 4+ years it is back with me.


----------



## BlueCherry

merika said:


> Belen Echandia black pebbled leather Love Me.  I bought this bag from a friend who had barely used it.  After a while I decided that I wanted a black bag with a top zip so I sold the bag and bought something else.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally regretted selling and missed it terribly.  I consoled myself with the thought that I would someday custom order another...but then Belen Echandia closed down.
> 
> 
> 
> The person I had sold my bag to had sold it to a third party, and after thinking long and hard I decided to ask if they'd by any chance sell it back to me.  Which they did  !!!!  The bag was in the same condition I had sold it in, barely used, and after 4+ years it is back with me.




Merika your bag looks fabulous [emoji12]


----------



## thebattagirl

Balenciaga City - Glycine
So in love


----------



## LouisV Lovely

The last bag I bought was last month September 2015 and that is the Montsouris monogram backpack in the GM size


----------



## para966

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3170208
> 
> My latest purchase was the Coach Ace Satchel in Racing Green.



Beautiful bag! Love the color!


----------



## the_lvlady

My Chanel chain around maxi in navy [emoji170]


----------



## hazeleyes25

My picotin lock pm in noir.


----------



## lulilu

Got two Delvaux bags recently:

The Magritte brilliant:






And the X-ray:


----------



## lulilu

I also got this crazy clutch.


----------



## Rouge H

^ I love it!


----------



## Swissmiss2000

My latest handbag purchase was on Saturday 10th October in Harrods, London. At last I was able to buy my Chanel GST in black caviar with silver hardware. This bag has been discontinued and is only available in London so it was the first thing on my list during my trip.


----------



## xfranka

balenciaga


----------



## shoppaholic

It's the Louis Vuitton Petite Noé bicolor in Indigo/Ivory [emoji177][emoji8]


----------



## Kialee89

My Sac de Jour


----------



## AJMICK

Balenciaga metallic edge clutch - rawr


----------



## BlueCherry

Kialee89 said:


> My Sac de Jour




Love this version of the SDJ [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Violet Bleu

Beautiful bags everyone!


----------



## Via_04

Robinson Textured Tote


----------



## Manolos21

Dior Diorissimo!


----------



## jp23

Saint Laurent nano sac de jour 


	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Celine nano luggage in light orange &#10084;


----------



## Daisy65

Mulberry Daria Hobo in Oak. Treat for my 50th


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Manolos21 said:


> Dior Diorissimo!


My last purchase was Dior Diorissimo too  But I got a medium size, did you get large? 
I wonder if I made a mistake with medium ...


----------



## Manolos21

Matryoshka.ca said:


> My last purchase was Dior Diorissimo too  But I got a medium size, did you get large?
> I wonder if I made a mistake with medium ...




Hi! Yes, I purchased a large, but I wanted a bag that was large enough to use for work! I had just sold my large Fendi Chameleon, so I was looking for something of a similar size. Do you think the medium is going to be too small for you?


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Manolos21 said:


> Hi! Yes, I purchased a large, but I wanted a bag that was large enough to use for work! I had just sold my large Fendi Chameleon, so I was looking for something of a similar size. Do you think the medium is going to be too small for you?


It is! I was looking for bigger purse (for work as well) that could fit my laptop, but when I was trying medium and large, large looked a bit bulky on me (though I am 5'7), so I went with the medium. And now I kinda regret it. I love the purse, it is amazing, so chic, but again I ended up with the smaller size that I should've got ...  If you don't mind, can you share your Diorissimo in action please


----------



## Manolos21

Matryoshka.ca said:


> It is! I was looking for bigger purse (for work as well) that could fit my laptop, but when I was trying medium and large, large looked a bit bulky on me (though I am 5'7), so I went with the medium. And now I kinda regret it. I love the purse, it is amazing, so chic, but again I ended up with the smaller size that I should've got ...  If you don't mind, can you share your Diorissimo in action please



Sure! Pardon the really bad photo quality. I'm also 5'4", so a bit shorter than you. I bet the medium looks great on you, and that your instincts when you bought the bag were right.

I'm sure I would've been fine with the medium too, especially the bag is on the heavier side. (And I don't even fill it up all the way! ) Ultimately, I found the large on Yoogi's, and it was such an amazing deal that I had to snap it up!


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

This vintage chanel


----------



## Jujuma

Rose71 said:


> Yesterday the Toiletry 26 comes into my LV fam. O.k. it is a toiletry pouch, because many Ladies carried her at a clutch. And 2 weeks before I bought the Rebecca minkhoff Love crossbody




I love using it as a clutch. They even sell a little loop you can buy to use it as a wristlet, I like it they way too.


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Manolos21 said:


> Sure! Pardon the really bad photo quality. I'm also 5'4", so a bit shorter than you. I bet the medium looks great on you, and that your instincts when you bought the bag were right.
> 
> I'm sure I would've been fine with the medium too, especially the bag is on the heavier side. (And I don't even fill it up all the way! ) Ultimately, I found the large on Yoogi's, and it was such an amazing deal that I had to snap it up!



It looks awesome on you!! 

I hope I'll get a large Diorissimo in different colour one day, they are precious And so comfortable


----------



## bakeacookie

Mon monogram Neverfull [emoji4]


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Jp23. Nice purchase! I've long been contemplating on buying a white purse but I'm worried about denim color transfer.


----------



## jp23

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Jp23. Nice purchase! I've long been contemplating on buying a white purse but I'm worried about denim color transfer.




Thank you! The bag actually has been trouble free so far! But TBH I don't wear denim. It's nice that it's small because it's easy to keep close to me so it doesn't rub or bump up against anything!


----------



## ELLENSUMMERS

leechiyong said:


> Mine is the Saint Laurent Sac de Jour toy-size in electric pink.  I know a lot of people don't care for these super tiny bags, but I love them and haven't stopped wearing it since I received it.


. Gorgeous &#128525; I love tiny bags &#128540; Don't mind big bags but I just don't need them


----------



## ELLENSUMMERS

Couldn't be happier with my new Montaigne BB &#128522;


----------



## leechiyong

ELLENSUMMERS said:


> . Gorgeous &#128525; I love tiny bags &#128540; Don't mind big bags but I just don't need them



Thank you!


----------



## ELLENSUMMERS

Nico_79 said:


> It's been 53 weeks since my last purse purchase which was a Ghillies 32 Kelly in anemone. I've been happy to shop from my closet.



Wow! Just WOW bag!!! Love &#128149;


----------



## leechiyong

ELLENSUMMERS said:


> Couldn't be happier with my new Montaigne BB &#128522;



Beautiful!  Love the twilly too!


----------



## keishapie1973

Coach Nomad in Racing Green....[emoji7]


----------



## sthrncin

My gorgeous Saddleback Leather Backpack.


----------



## jul1216

The Kira by Kooba-  Absolutely IN LOVE!!!


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Swissmiss2000 said:


> My latest handbag purchase was on Saturday 10th October in Harrods, London. At last I was able to buy my Chanel GST in black caviar with silver hardware. This bag has been discontinued and is only available in London so it was the first thing on my list during my trip.


It has been discontinued? Really? I heard rumours that the price would go up, but never heard anything about it being discontinued. It makes me sad ... 

Great purchase though!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

My latest purchase is this lovely Evelyne 3 in Rubis. Prior to this is a GPT in bottle green with black leather combination which I bought in Narita Duty Free thinking of needing a light weight bag on my recent trip to NYC but brought this instead.


----------



## dakotac

The last bag that I purchased was the black/brown Dooney and Burke


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

This is my Dior Diorissiomo bought during my Eurotrip in summer in Milan, Italy. This is my first Dior and I love it - the craftsmanship is just breathtaking...

Thank you for letting me share[emoji120]&#127996; 




	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## makisushi

LV Belem PM bag. I absolutely love it!


----------



## Manolos21

Matryoshka.ca said:


> This is my Dior Diorissiomo bought during my Eurotrip in summer in Milan, Italy. This is my first Dior and I love it - the craftsmanship is just breathtaking...
> 
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji120]&#127996;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I just bought this exact bag too! I love it! Congrats on your beauty.


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Manolos21 said:


> I just bought this exact bag too! I love it! Congrats on your beauty.




Thank you[emoji120]&#127996;


----------



## amozo

This beauty! Celine Phantom Medium Navy Blue Nubuck Stamped Crocodile


----------



## Starangel09

The last handbag I bought is a red Chanel large bowler bag. I bought this last week Oct 28, 2015. I bought this from a reputable company in Japan that sells pre owned luxury items. I was attracted because it was deep red and in pristine condition. I didn't have to pay duty taxes and shipping was fast. It came with autenticity card and dust bag.


----------



## alansgail

My last bag purchase was this Jocelyn bag by Oryany....so soft I may use it for a pillow tonight!


----------



## Hobbsy

xtnxtnxtn said:


> View attachment 3177140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest purchase is this lovely Evelyne 3 in Rubis. Prior to this is a GPT in bottle green with black leather combination which I bought in Narita Duty Free thinking of needing a light weight bag on my recent trip to NYC but brought this instead.



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

amozo said:


> This beauty! Celine Phantom Medium Navy Blue Nubuck Stamped Crocodile




Gorgeous!


----------



## BlueCherry

amozo said:


> This beauty! Celine Phantom Medium Navy Blue Nubuck Stamped Crocodile




Stunning bag, looks great on you [emoji3]


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

ELLENSUMMERS said:


> Couldn't be happier with my new Montaigne BB [emoji4]




That's beautiful!


----------



## Circa2011

Kialee89 said:


> My Sac de Jour


Whoa that is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Matryoshka.ca said:


> This is my Dior Diorissiomo bought during my Eurotrip in summer in Milan, Italy. This is my first Dior and I love it - the craftsmanship is just breathtaking...
> 
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji120]&#127996;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What a stunning bag! Enjoy her!


----------



## Tatze

thebattagirl said:


> Balenciaga City - Glycine
> So in love




Wow, this is a very lovely Balenciaga !!! Could you tell me if the color is more beige or if there is a rose tone in it ? It is the Giant 12 Version in gold, right ? Very very nice .... Congratulations !


----------



## tetsubean

My new Kenzo Kalifornia bag that I just got on Tuesday. I haven't used it yet but now I want a matching wallet


----------



## pjhm

tetsubean said:


> My new Kenzo Kalifornia bag that I just got on Tuesday. I haven't used it yet but now I want a matching wallet




Very attractive bag!


----------



## tetsubean

pjhm said:


> Very attractive bag!


Thank you!

It was a bit of a splurge for me, but I think of it as my early Christmas present to myself!


----------



## BlueCherry

tetsubean said:


> My new Kenzo Kalifornia bag that I just got on Tuesday. I haven't used it yet but now I want a matching wallet




Gorgeous bag - love the details [emoji3]


----------



## dooneybaby

Swissmiss2000 said:


> My latest handbag purchase was on Saturday 10th October in Harrods, London. At last I was able to buy my Chanel GST in black caviar with silver hardware. This bag has been discontinued and is only available in London so it was the first thing on my list during my trip.


Welcome to the GST club!


----------



## LonelyGirl24

My last purchase was a Givenchy Mini Antigona, I love her she is SO cute and small.


----------



## hikkichan

A Mansur Gavriel mini backpack in Rosa back in September. It's my baby so I always put it back in the dust bag and box after using it. I hardly take her out because she's so precious!


----------



## LovingLV81

Pre loved medallion tote from Yoogis closet . Bought in the beginning of October .


----------



## thebattagirl

Tatze said:


> Wow, this is a very lovely Balenciaga !!! Could you tell me if the color is more beige or if there is a rose tone in it ? It is the Giant 12 Version in gold, right ? Very very nice .... Congratulations !



Thanks so much!! I'd say the color is closest to a light purple, like lavender and yes, it is the Giant but in silver.  This is the Hamilton edition so the leather is chevre (goatskin).  Here's an internet picture of what the color looks like (my phone doesn't take the greatest pics)


----------



## tetsubean

BigCherry said:


> Gorgeous bag - love the details [emoji3]


Thanks


----------



## tetsubean

thebattagirl said:


> Thanks so much!! I'd say the color is closest to a light purple, like lavender and yes, it is the Giant but in silver.  This is the Hamilton edition so the leather is chevre (goatskin).  Here's an internet picture of what the color looks like (my phone doesn't take the greatest pics)


Pretty!


----------



## jcnc

thebattagirl said:


> Thanks so much!! I'd say the color is closest to a light purple, like lavender and yes, it is the Giant but in silver.  This is the Hamilton edition so the leather is chevre (goatskin).  Here's an internet picture of what the color looks like (my phone doesn't take the greatest pics)


Gorgeous Bag!


----------



## jcnc

My latest handbag was my MBMJ Lil Utika! It is such a practical bag that I haven't taken our any of my other handbags since I got her  Come rain come sunshine, Lil Ukita is ready


----------



## thebattagirl

tetsubean said:


> Pretty!



Thanks so much


----------



## thebattagirl

jcnc said:


> Gorgeous Bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

BerlinArtGirl said:


> What a stunning bag! Enjoy her!




I do! Very much! Thank you[emoji120]&#127996;


----------



## xmomo

The last bag that I bought was this Chanel mini flap with shw! It's definitely been awhile and I think i'm due for another treat


----------



## jcnc

xmomo said:


> The last bag that I bought was this Chanel mini flap with shw! It's definitely been awhile and I think i'm due for another treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179244


The leather looks sooo shiny  Its beautiful!


----------



## amozo

BigCherry said:


> Stunning bag, looks great on you [emoji3]




Not me! That is the Celine SA haha. Here is a pic of me with my new bag!


----------



## amozo

xmomo said:


> The last bag that I bought was this Chanel mini flap with shw! It's definitely been awhile and I think i'm due for another treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179244




Love this bag! Tres chic.


----------



## Tatze

thebattagirl said:


> Thanks so much!! I'd say the color is closest to a light purple, like lavender and yes, it is the Giant but in silver.  This is the Hamilton edition so the leather is chevre (goatskin).  Here's an internet picture of what the color looks like (my phone doesn't take the greatest pics)


 
Really nice ! Thanks for the photo ! What is the difference to the other leather from Bal ? Is it softer ? Thanks again for your comment !


----------



## thebattagirl

Tatze said:


> Really nice ! Thanks for the photo ! What is the difference to the other leather from Bal ? Is it softer ? Thanks again for your comment !



You're welcome 

This is my 1st Bal so I can't say what my experience is with the Agneu (lambskin) leather.  From what I have read (and experienced with my LV lambskin), the Chevre is firmer and holds it's shape a little better.  I know that the Bal gals/guys would be able to give you more detail as to the differences but this much I can say, I absolutely LOVE this bag and would highly recommend it if you're thinking about purchasing one.  I am already planning my 2nd purchase - Mini City in black!

Hope this helps!


----------



## buonobi

Matryoshka.ca said:


> This is my Dior Diorissiomo bought during my Eurotrip in summer in Milan, Italy. This is my first Dior and I love it - the craftsmanship is just breathtaking...
> 
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji120]&#127996;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




love your bag!


----------



## SoleAttraction

xmomo said:


> The last bag that I bought was this Chanel mini flap with shw! It's definitely been awhile and I think i'm due for another treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179244




So beautiful![emoji7]


----------



## _Siobhan

The last bag that I bought : Chanel large shopping bag (August 2015)


----------



## Rikilove10

Stopped by Macy's for shoes last Tuesday and found this beautiful Brahmin bag instead. Large Duxbury Lady Vineyard satchel in pimento. Loooove!


----------



## Swissmiss2000

Matryoshka.ca said:


> This is my Dior Diorissiomo bought during my Eurotrip in summer in Milan, Italy. This is my first Dior and I love it - the craftsmanship is just breathtaking...
> 
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji120]&#127996;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Your bag is beautiful - I especially like the vivid contrasting colour of the interior. Like the GST, I guess it is practical for work. Definitely one for my wish list!


----------



## clydekiwi

Lv speedy 25. I love it


----------



## papertiger

clydekiwi said:


> Lv speedy 25. I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182459



The charm just takes it into another league, congratulations on both


----------



## clydekiwi

papertiger said:


> The charm just takes it into another league, congratulations on both




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Swissmiss2000 said:


> Your bag is beautiful - I especially like the vivid contrasting colour of the interior. Like the GST, I guess it is practical for work. Definitely one for my wish list!


Thank you!! 
It is good for work, but I got medium size and it does not fit all my things, unfortunately. I was choosing between large and medium, but large looked a bit bulky to my taste, however, I do regret a bit for not going with large. 
On the other hand, I am very-very happy with my purchase


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

buonobi said:


> love your bag!


Thank you!!

PS -Great challenge for the 2016, but do not be harsh on yourself Ladies deserve a good treat in a form of a purse resents


----------



## nerimanna

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3178621
> 
> 
> Pre loved medallion tote from Yoogis closet . Bought in the beginning of October .


lovely color and it appears to be in tip top condition! congrats!


----------



## nerimanna

new to me chanel sharpei north/south tote. it's devoid of any logo/branding outside


----------



## Starangel09

How pretty. I like small bags too.


----------



## Sartorial1

That is positively stunning! I love the history of this brand!


----------



## Sartorial1

Rose71 said:


> Yesterday the Toiletry 26 comes into my LV fam. O.k. it is a toiletry pouch, because many Ladies carried her at a clutch. And 2 weeks before I bought the Rebecca minkhoff Love crossbody



I purchased the same on 10/23! I had to wait for it to arrive because my store was out of stock. The week prior, I purchased the 15 and 19. I will definitely be using the 26 as a clutch and am contemplating the vachetta wrist strap to add to the zipper pull.


----------



## Yviram

Just want to share the newest in my collection, Preloved YSL Mini Cabas Chyc. After Vesna confirm her authenticity I grab her right away &#128150;&#128077;&#128150;


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Yviram said:


> Just want to share the newest in my collection, Preloved YSL Mini Cabas Chyc. After Vesna confirm her authenticity I grab her right away &#128150;&#128077;&#128150;


Gorgeous bag, enjoy! Grey is such a nice colour for handbags!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

clydekiwi said:


> Lv speedy 25. I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182459


I own the same bag and love it! You will get so much wear out of it, congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Rose71

Sartorial1 said:


> I purchased the same on 10/23! I had to wait for it to arrive because my store was out of stock. The week prior, I purchased the 15 and 19. I will definitely be using the 26 as a clutch and am contemplating the vachetta wrist strap to add to the zipper pull.


Hey congrats and enjoy...Bag-twins


----------



## Rose71

_Siobhan said:


> The last bag that I bought : Chanel large shopping bag (August 2015)


cool


----------



## clydekiwi

BerlinArtGirl said:


> I own the same bag and love it! You will get so much wear out of it, congrats on your purchase!




Thanks! I just love the 25


----------



## Purseaddict78

I just bought my first Celine Mini Luggage Tote, Tricolor white, black and camel


----------



## Purseaddict78

!


----------



## Tuned83

Red Chanel mini a few months ago. Nothing now for at least a year.


----------



## sherimehling

2 new bags! Prada nylon messenger and Fendi By the Way bag!


----------



## Rocket_girl

sherimehling said:


> 2 new bags! Prada nylon messenger and Fendi By the Way bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184243
> View attachment 3184244



that Fendi  is breathtaking!


----------



## SoleAttraction

My first Multicolor [emoji7][emoji16]


----------



## Purseaddict78

thebattagirl said:


> Balenciaga City - Glycine
> So in love



Beautiful!!!


----------



## agnesman1996

Chanel classic flap m/l in black Lambskin and ghw


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Yviram said:


> Just want to share the newest in my collection, Preloved YSL Mini Cabas Chyc. After Vesna confirm her authenticity I grab her right away [emoji178][emoji106][emoji178]




Congrats on a new addition to your collection!!! [emoji178][emoji178] The color is gorgeous and so trendy!![emoji92][emoji92] Enjoy!![emoji166]


----------



## FunBagz

This mini...


----------



## FunBagz

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3183837
> 
> 
> Red Chanel mini a few months ago. Nothing now for at least a year.



Love this red!



agnesman1996 said:


> Chanel classic flap m/l in black Lambskin and ghw



Beautiful!


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

sherimehling said:


> 2 new bags! Prada nylon messenger and Fendi By the Way bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184243
> View attachment 3184244




Awe, Fendi!![emoji178][emoji178] Congrats on both they are lovely![emoji166]


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

agnesman1996 said:


> Chanel classic flap m/l in black Lambskin and ghw




Woooow, it is simply breathtaking[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Is the body suede?[emoji166]


----------



## B5RNL

Just bought my first ever Mulberry and I'm hooked! Already have my eye on a "treat" for xmas!! &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## thebattagirl

Purseaddict78 said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thanks!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Medium Diamante laser-cut BTH (metallic gold leather underneath the exterior)







This was my last bag purchase all the way back in late May so it's been five months now. I don't see myself purchasing another bag for the rest of the year which shouldn't be difficult since there's only less than two months left of the year!


----------



## GemmersnappieSn

Literally just got my most recent buy: A Speedy B 30 in Empreinte Noir! Not the most adventurous or original choice but I am. New "bag lady" and this I thrilled - it is a Made In France beauty to boot!


----------



## Hobbsy

GhstDreamer said:


> Medium Diamante laser-cut BTH (metallic gold leather underneath the exterior)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my last bag purchase all the way back in late May so it's been five months now. I don't see myself purchasing another bag for the rest of the year which shouldn't be difficult since there's only less than two months left of the year!



Stunning!


----------



## Msbuffy100

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3167578
> 
> 
> Meet my new Fendi Petit 2Jours in the colour flamingo! I was looking for a magenta handbag and this colour is just stunning!


WOW  that color is amazing!   plus it just speaks to me with that S on it and all.     just lovely.


----------



## Msbuffy100

I just bought this last week.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Msbuffy100 said:


> WOW  that color is amazing!   plus it just speaks to me with that S on it and all.     just lovely.


Thank you so much! I am really enjoying it! Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## FunBagz

My first mini...


----------



## risingstarstar

It is really pretty! Love the colour !


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

FunBagz said:


> My first mini...


I would love to own this bag! It is the perfect little companion and a true classic! Enjoy it!


----------



## Tracyrn

I bought the ysl wallet on chain in black with gold hardware today, im planning to wear it in the day and night, but now leaning towards the lipstick fuchsia. I thought black looks classier but the fuchsia stands out. Pls help!! 

http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...45233848tt.html#section=women_bags_cross_body


----------



## risingstarstar

Nice ! Heard that the bag have got very good craftsmanship, definitely one worth to be collected!


----------



## oliviamaurice

I have watched this 3.1 phillip lim mini pashli in taupe since it was out.

Finally I got it. I am sure that I won't regret.


----------



## Love4MK

I don't have a photo, but I purchased the Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis!  I had been eyeing it a long time and I finally was given the opportunity to purchase one a few weeks ago!


----------



## Kyokei

This little backpack from the LV Cruise 2016 collection.


----------



## reginatina

Kyokei said:


> This little backpack from the LV Cruise 2016 collection.



Omg!  That is so cute.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Tracyrn said:


> I bought the ysl wallet on chain in black with gold hardware today, im planning to wear it in the day and night, but now leaning towards the lipstick fuchsia. I thought black looks classier but the fuchsia stands out. Pls help!!
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/us/shop-product/...45233848tt.html#section=women_bags_cross_body


I think it depends if you already own a lot of other black bags in similar styles. If not, I would go with black: it is classic, worry-free and goes with everything! Beautiful back either way, enjoy it!


----------



## leoloo24

Little afraid to admit based on the other threads in QOTW, but purchased two MK bags and an RM this week.


----------



## myluvofbags

charliemom12 said:


> Little afraid to admit based on the other threads in QOTW, but purchased two MK bags and an RM this week.



Watcha get?  Would love to see pics!


----------



## Izzy48

Purchased my chocolate Bayswater. I have put off buying it for years (have no idea why) but now it appears Mulberry is going to discontinue the color chocolate. Couldn't wait any longer!


----------



## leoloo24

The MK's are on their way to me so I'll post pics when they arrive! The Rebecca Minkoff I got is a Moto hobo in charcoal.


----------



## keishapie1973

charliemom12 said:


> Little afraid to admit based on the other threads in QOTW, but purchased two MK bags and an RM this week.



Don't be afraid. MK makes great quality bags. I have one being delivered tomorrow from Macy's super sale. We'll both do reveals....


----------



## Milky caramel

Large Celine Trio in chocolate brown and Rebbeca minkorf mini mac in True Turq with gunmetal hardware


----------



## buonobi

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> PS -Great challenge for the 2016, but do not be harsh on yourself Ladies deserve a good treat in a form of a purse resents




It's so hard for me... There are some bags on my wish list.. lol


----------



## leoloo24

Here's my RM!


----------



## myluvofbags

charliemom12 said:


> Here's my RM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193304



Leather looks scrumptious and I like the zipper details.


----------



## Hobbsy

charliemom12 said:


> Here's my RM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193304



Oh, that is pretty!


----------



## leoloo24

And here's the MKs


----------



## myluvofbags

charliemom12 said:


> And here's the MKs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194431
> View attachment 3194432



Beautiful! Guessing first pearl grey second cinder.


----------



## brooksgirl425

Coach Tatum tote [emoji4]


----------



## amozo

.


----------



## ceedoan




----------



## amozo

ceedoan said:


>




Amazing! Lamb skin medium or jumbo!? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LemonDrop

My sweet lil LV monogram speedy 25. Here she is right out of the box. Her first photo.


----------



## melburnian

Givenchy pandora box mini in RED


----------



## BlueCherry

melburnian said:


> Givenchy pandora box mini in RED
> View attachment 3195686




I love this bag - will you be doing a reveal, mod shots, what fits, etc some time? [emoji3]


----------



## melburnian

BigCherry said:


> I love this bag - will you be doing a reveal, mod shots, what fits, etc some time? [emoji3]




Definitely! There's not much info on here about it so I should do my bit to help others considering this bag


----------



## jp23

melburnian said:


> Givenchy pandora box mini in RED
> View attachment 3195686




Stunning red!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

amozo said:


> .


Beautiful bag and dogs!


----------



## BlueCherry

melburnian said:


> Definitely! There's not much info on here about it so I should do my bit to help others considering this bag




Thanks! Look forward to it [emoji3]


----------



## amozo

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Beautiful bag and dogs!



Thanks


----------



## OKComputer

Nico_79 said:


> It's been 53 weeks since my last purse purchase which was a Ghillies 32 Kelly in anemone. *I've been happy to shop from my closet*.



Ha! Love your response!


----------



## Dany_37

Givenchy Tri-Color Antigona


----------



## Schyly

Just bought this beauty last night 

Givenchy Medium Antigona in Black Goat Skin Leather


----------



## ZBagEmpire

Dooney & Bourke Gretta Signature Lexi Crossbody


----------



## antschulina

I just got this clutch


----------



## hillaryhath

consignment Ferragammo hobo









heart it ^_^  totally not my normal style AT ALL, like completely far from it.  but i had to have it as soon as i saw it, i didn't have to mull it over.


----------



## aja m

Chanel jumbo navy blue lambskin and chanel mini rectangular


----------



## jcnc

Nico_79 said:


> It's been 53 weeks since my last purse purchase which was a Ghillies 32 Kelly in anemone. I've been happy to shop from my closet.


She is gorgeous!!


----------



## Schyly

aja m said:


> View attachment 3197553
> 
> Chanel jumbo navy blue lambskin and chanel mini rectangular


Both are lovely!!!


----------



## bagluvvr

chloe medium marcie in tan  been using it non stop


----------



## bagluvvr

aja m said:


> View attachment 3197553
> 
> Chanel jumbo navy blue lambskin and chanel mini rectangular



both lovely additions to your collection!! so cute!!


----------



## bagluvvr

Schyly said:


> Just bought this beauty last night
> 
> Givenchy Medium Antigona in Black Goat Skin Leather




this is next on my list! congratulations


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

I've got 2!


----------



## Schyly

bagluvvr said:


> this is next on my list! congratulations


Thank you!! Hopefully you can get it soon =D!!! It's such a beautiful bag!


----------



## jwessels

I got this discontinued stresa pm in monogram from Louis Vuitton. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

bagluvvr said:


> chloe medium marcie in tan  been using it non stop


Sounds beautiful! I would love to see a picture!


----------



## Faryt187

Hi I've just bought this pre loved mulberry bag although I cannot confirm what model it is since it's not on the latest collection. Maybe anyone can and also give me a clue what to look for to make sure it's real because the owner was selling it for buy it now £350 tho I won the item on £88. It's a cream soft leather bag with not leather detachable cross body strap. On the metal attachment mulberry embossed as I try to describe on photos. Also there's a big silver metal tag attached to the handle with a small tree logo. Inside lining has no mulberry except for the label where the round serial is attached numbered 570045. Made in turkey small label inside with LD in the opposite side. Came in a white dust bag with black mulberry.


----------



## nascar fan

color block Rockstud tote


----------



## bellaNlawrence

my last purchase was a LV multicolour speedy 30


----------



## bagluvvr

nascar fan said:


> color block Rockstud tote


how pretty!!


----------



## MiniMabel

Faryt187 said:


> Hi I've just bought this pre loved mulberry bag although I cannot confirm what model it is since it's not on the latest collection. Maybe anyone can and also give me a clue what to look for to make sure it's real because the owner was selling it for buy it now £350 tho I won the item on £88. It's a cream soft leather bag with not leather detachable cross body strap. On the metal attachment mulberry embossed as I try to describe on photos. Also there's a big silver metal tag attached to the handle with a small tree logo. Inside lining has no mulberry except for the label where the round serial is attached numbered 570045. Made in turkey small label inside with LD in the opposite side. Came in a white dust bag with black mulberry.




Hi - this is a Shimmy.

You can visit the Mulberry Forum, and there is an authentication thread there (link below) where you can ask the experts to authenticate your bag for you.

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html


----------



## krawford

Bottega Veneta Baby Bella



	

		
			
		

		
	
[/ATTACH]


----------



## FunBagz

nascar fan said:


> color block Rockstud tote



Great rockstud!


----------



## dolali

krawford said:


> Bottega Veneta Baby Bella
> 
> View attachment 3199632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]



gorgeous!


----------



## dolali

Bottega Veneta Baseball Cervo Hobo in Quetsche. I am beyond thrilled


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chanel Jumbo with GHW[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## brae

oil slick rhyder crossbody.


----------



## brae

Nico_79 said:


> It's been 53 weeks since my last purse purchase which was a Ghillies 32 Kelly in anemone. I've been happy to shop from my closet.


Ohhhhhhhhhh man. Took my breath away!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

HeartMyMJs said:


> Chanel Jumbo with GHW[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3199758


Love your bag AND your beautiful rings!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Love your bag AND your beautiful rings!




Thank you!!  You're too sweet!![emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## nascar fan

HeartMyMJs said:


> Chanel Jumbo with GHW[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3199758


Beautiful!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

nascar fan said:


> Beautiful!




Hey!!!  Hope all is well!!  Thank you!![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## DTLAmegan

I am on the same page as you! I haven't purchased a new bag in 2015...I cannot believe it, where did the year go?!  This thread was dangerous!! Too much inspiration.  To Neiman Marcus Beverly Hills I go...Celine? Chanel boy? Goyard crossbody? Fringe? Oh man, impulsiveness, here I come!!!!


----------



## DTLAmegan

nascar fan said:


> color block Rockstud tote


Omg! Obsessed!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

DTLAmegan said:


> Omg! Obsessed!!!!


Really?  It was such an unplanned purchase.  I had no intention of getting that one.  I went in for a TOTALLY different bag, in every way.  As the saleswoman was ringing up the other bag, I spotted this one and had her switch them out.  It was about a 2-minute thought process.  I'm glad I did ... but I still want the one I originally went in after.
This was on sale, though.


----------



## DTLAmegan

nascar fan said:


> Really?  It was such an unplanned purchase.  I had no intention of getting that one.  I went in for a TOTALLY different bag, in every way.  As the saleswoman was ringing up the other bag, I spotted this one and had her switch them out.  It was about a 2-minute thought process.  I'm glad I did ... but I still want the one I originally went in after.
> This was on sale, though.



It always happens that way...right?! Spontaneous purchases are the best purchases!


----------



## bubble21

I purchased a Deadly Ponies bag but never again. Such terrible quality - the leather was not treated and ruined countless number of silk tops before I realised what was causing it. 

Id prefer to spend a bit more and stick to a brand you can trust. Cant go past the beauty of YSL


----------



## papertiger

dolali said:


> Bottega Veneta Baseball Cervo Hobo in Quetsche. I am beyond thrilled



 Total  



brae said:


> oil slick rhyder crossbody.



Very interesting and cute bag


----------



## sthrncin

Just got this Saddleback Leather Crossbody Hobo. The leather is incredible!!


----------



## pacificstar93

krawford said:


> Bottega Veneta Baby Bella
> 
> View attachment 3199632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]


I absolutely love this bag - so stylish and understated.


----------



## Faryt187

Thanks Mabel already posted on the thread you've provided me &#128522;


----------



## Faryt187

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - this is a Shimmy.
> 
> You can visit the Mulberry Forum, and there is an authentication thread there (link below) where you can ask the experts to authenticate your bag for you.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html



Thanks Mabel already done &#128522;


----------



## Swissmiss2000

Yviram said:


> Just want to share the newest in my collection, Preloved YSL Mini Cabas Chyc. After Vesna confirm her authenticity I grab her right away &#128150;&#128077;&#128150;


Great choice of bag. Congratulations. I have always preferred the Y logo to the full-on YSL. I don't think they do the Y clasp anymore - pity. Grey is such a nice change from black and goes with everything. Enjoy!


----------



## Rocket_girl

sthrncin said:


> Just got this Saddleback Leather Crossbody Hobo. The leather is incredible!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200829



Breathtaking. Effortless cool. Love!


----------



## BeachBagGal

I just bought this RM Lane Crossbody. Love the print!


----------



## sthrncin

Rocket_girl said:


> Breathtaking. Effortless cool. Love!


Thanks!! I love this leather.


----------



## Sartorial1

The day after Black Friday I purchased this Coach Metropolitan tote in navy - the leather is beautiful and supple. Reminds me of the Coach of yesteryear. I had it gift wrapped (why not) so I am at least guaranteed a gift that I like![emoji7] 





I also purchased a pochette accessoire NM in the DE print.  I wanted a very versatile piece. I just picked up my delivery from the package concierge and I am quite smitten.


----------



## Sartorial1

hikkichan said:


> A Mansur Gavriel mini backpack in Rosa back in September. It's my baby so I always put it back in the dust bag and box after using it. I hardly take her out because she's so precious!




I don't blame you. The color is TDF!


----------



## hikkichan

Sartorial1 said:


> I don't blame you. The color is TDF!




Thank you!


----------



## dee96789

My see by Chloe Andrea bag from Nordstrom rack... CTR price of $148.


----------



## natashas

Yviram said:


> Just want to share the newest in my collection, Preloved YSL Mini Cabas Chyc. After Vesna confirm her authenticity I grab her right away &#128150;&#128077;&#128150;


I love this! Subtly elegant. The Y logo is captivating. Where or how did you get it authenticated? Love to get to know Vesna &#128522;


----------



## bag0bsess

http://postimg.org/image/trc73m58n/

my first longchamp le pliage - medium shopping tote in fuschia. Highly highly recommended. Totally understand the hype now


----------



## bag0bsess

BeachBagGal said:


> I just bought this RM Lane Crossbody. Love the print!
> View attachment 3201829



omg @BeachBagGal this is AMAZING! love the print too. hope you're enjoying your purchase


----------



## BeachBagGal

bag0bsess said:


> omg @BeachBagGal this is AMAZING! love the print too. hope you're enjoying your purchase




Awww thanks! I haven't taken her out for a spin YET. [emoji14]


----------



## clydekiwi

A longchamp


----------



## clydekiwi

dolali said:


> Bottega Veneta Baseball Cervo Hobo in Quetsche. I am beyond thrilled




Can you model a pic of this please. I love it


----------



## dedust2007

I love all tiny bags! &#128525; even thought they are as expensive as the bigger ones !


----------



## Rocket_girl

dee96789 said:


> My see by Chloe Andrea bag from Nordstrom rack... CTR price of $148.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203942



Gotta love CTR! Great find!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Saint Laurent Rider bucket, 40% off, Barney's designer sale


----------



## pithivier2015

A Celine Trapeze in burgundy red


----------



## dee96789

Rocket_girl said:


> Gotta love CTR! Great find!



Thanks! I love it too! Can't wait for the next CTR!


----------



## dolali

clydekiwi said:


> Can you model a pic of this please. I love it



Thanks! This is a great bag! I love it too

The bag looks too dark in this picture, so you can barely see it, but it is the only modeling picture I have at the moment. I can try to take a better one tomorrow.


----------



## clydekiwi

dolali said:


> Thanks! This is a great bag! I love it too
> 
> 
> 
> The bag looks too dark in this picture, so you can barely see it, but it is the only modeling picture I have at the moment. I can try to take a better one tomorrow.




Thanks. It looks great


----------



## gswpurse

bought this last month - PS11 mini classic in ultramarine blue


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

pithivier2015 said:


> A Celine Trapeze in burgundy red


Beautiful!!


----------



## margaretty

This Ellipse Sac á Dos Rucksack. I got it for a cheap price, the seller was kind and all and she told me that it's authentic but idk why the serial number is stamped there in the leather (second pic). Anyone who can assure me (esp those who have the same bag) it's okay that serial number is placed there? The materials, how it was sewn looks authentic tho. I just don't know why the serial number is placed there. It's a nice bag overall tho


----------



## contributor

nascar fan said:


> color block Rockstud tote


WOW! I didn't know Valentino did a color block rock stud tote. Thanks for the intel. 

GORGEOUS! Enjoy it!


----------



## cml1994

I'm a guy, and I've been looking for a subtle, yet beautiful everyday bag for a while now. This morning, I just ordered the 3.1 Phillip Lim 31 Hour Bag (Men's version - all black - so sleek!), which just happened to go on sale this morning -- gotta love amazing coincidences like this. I think it was a sign that I needed to get it. Can't wait for it be delivered!


----------



## nascar fan

contributor said:


> WOW! I didn't know Valentino did a color block rock stud tote. Thanks for the intel.
> 
> GORGEOUS! Enjoy it!


Yes, they do!  I don't know if they did it last season, but this season there were several color combos.  black/green, black/maroon, black/white.
(pics of black/white to follow)
Thank you!


----------



## nascar fan

loving the black rockstuds on this one.


----------



## FunBagz

nascar fan said:


> loving the black rockstuds on this one.



Beautiful!


----------



## Kyokei

Chanel perfect edge as a holiday gift to myself


----------



## margaretty

I got me a Cartier burgundy wallet (my latest, I got it today), LV Epi French Kisslock wallet and LV Odeon PM after I got this pretty vintage LV Alma MM bag. I posted the Alma MM since the question requires a handbag. I love this bag very much it fits everything I need!


----------



## dstormys

My Strathberry Tote in Navy. I fell in love with the brass bar closure; such an unusual addition to a classic shape.


----------



## mintmatcha

dstormys said:


> My Strathberry Tote in Navy. I fell in love with the brass bar closure; such an unusual addition to a classic shape.


 
Oh I love love love this one! It looks like a music case (because of the brass bar) to me but more roomy. So classic


----------



## dstormys

mintmatcha said:


> Oh I love love love this one! It looks like a music case (because of the brass bar) to me but more roomy. So classic



The designer must have done a good job, then, because that was precisely the inspiration behind the bag!  

Strathberry is a brand new company (I actually bought my bag through their Kickstarter this summer) but I look forward to seeing what they'll do as they expand their line.


----------



## bakeacookie

Just bought my herbag!


----------



## Kyokei

bakeacookie said:


> Just bought my herbag!
> View attachment 3209494



I love it!!! The Herbag is one of the bags I am highly considering. Please let us know how you like it.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

dstormys said:


> My Strathberry Tote in Navy. I fell in love with the brass bar closure; such an unusual addition to a classic shape.




What a gorgeous yet edgy bag![emoji7] Can you buy it elsewhere? Or you have to go to the shop itself?


----------



## bakeacookie

Kyokei said:


> I love it!!! The Herbag is one of the bags I am highly considering. Please let us know how you like it.



I'd be a bit biased, as I've searched for the perfect color Herbag for over a year. I love this bag.


----------



## setfxray

So beautiful &#128092;&#128077;


----------



## dstormys

Hermesdiorduo said:


> What a gorgeous yet edgy bag![emoji7] Can you buy it elsewhere? Or you have to go to the shop itself?



I know their website has a shop, but I'm not aware of locations to check them out in person. :/


----------



## Kyokei

bakeacookie said:


> I'd be a bit biased, as I've searched for the perfect color Herbag for over a year. I love this bag.



Congratulations! I love the design of the Herbag and the colors are beautiful.


----------



## J.A.N.

This beauty A Chanel Kelly Caviar Jumbo in black.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

dstormys said:


> I know their website has a shop, but I'm not aware of locations to check them out in person. :/




Thanks dstormys! I'm supposed to be on ban island at the moment lol next year maybe!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

J.A.N. said:


> This beauty A Chanel Kelly Caviar Jumbo in black.




I didn't know they still make this! Is it roomy inside?


----------



## J.A.N.

Hermesdiorduo said:


> I didn't know they still make this! Is it roomy inside?




Yes lots of space it is and its vintage 2005 approx  I think.


----------



## mintmatcha

dstormys said:


> The designer must have done a good job, then, because that was precisely the inspiration behind the bag!
> 
> Strathberry is a brand new company (I actually bought my bag through their Kickstarter this summer) but I look forward to seeing what they'll do as they expand their line.


 
Thanks for introducing! I love classic designs. 
Can't wait to see more from them! Ah I tried to search on their website but looks like their online store is out of stock.

Hopefully they'll be restocking soon!


----------



## mintmatcha

bakeacookie said:


> Just bought my herbag!
> View attachment 3209494


 
Thanks for sharing! This is beautiful.

Herbag is one of the bags I'd love to get next year. What color is this? I originally wanted a black one but it might be too boring - so I am considering something else or a military green..... btw, is this a herbag 31?


----------



## Lodpah

New here. I just got a Dolce and Gabbana Escape and Gucci black studded Disco.


----------



## setfxray

I bought a Mansur Garviel Tumble mini backpack in navy and a small Fleetwood Black bucket bag by Sophie Hulme I love the 24k gold plated hardware on the Sophie Hulme


----------



## bakeacookie

mintmatcha said:


> Thanks for sharing! This is beautiful.
> 
> Herbag is one of the bags I'd love to get next year. What color is this? I originally wanted a black one but it might be too boring - so I am considering something else or a military green..... btw, is this a herbag 31?



Thank you! 

Yes this is the 31. The bigger one (39?) is a travel size the SA said. 

This is etoupe with ebene leather.  
I thought I'd want a bright color, but this neutral will be perfect for years to come.


----------



## Jayvhe

Alexander Wang Large Marion with rose gold hardware [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## jctc

Speedy 30!


----------



## wkim

Mansur Gabriel bucket in Brandy/Raw. I've been BAAAAD this year with the purchases


----------



## hikkichan

Just got the YSL Classic Nano Sac De Jour in Black Grained Leather last night!


----------



## PenelopeB

Hi there.
the last handbag that i bought was the Mansur Gavriel carmello/antico mini backpack last month from la garconne.

I was very lucky to come across the elusive MG bags.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Ghi85

Chloe Drew in Tan


----------



## Givenchy18

Medium Givenchy Antigona in goatskin&#128525;


----------



## bsonnenberg

Alila "Arlo" crossbody in black marble. I'm obsessed.


----------



## girlfriday17

My beautiful Hermes Garden Party in gold was my last purchase, which was in July.  I'm on ban island for awhile.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Coach stanton 26


----------



## makeupmama

My Black Birkin Togo 30cm GHW 
This is my Christmas as well as birthday gift for myself.


----------



## bsonnenberg

makeupmama said:


> My Black Birkin Togo 30cm GHW
> 
> This is my Christmas as well as birthday gift for myself.




Wow!!! Stunning. Classic combo. The Togo looks so beautiful.


----------



## SoleAttraction

Just wondering if any of you ladies have come across this type of LV and what it's called. Thanks


----------



## FancyMeFresh

Also posted this on the Dior forums but I am so happy with this Lady Dior in Mini!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Birkin 35 brown ostrich


----------



## BlueCherry

FancyMeFresh said:


> Also posted this on the Dior forums but I am so happy with this Lady Dior in Mini!




Beautiful shades of blue - congratulations [emoji3]


----------



## Style_Wolf

bsonnenberg said:


> View attachment 3215287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alila "Arlo" crossbody in black marble. I'm obsessed.


I adore the marble print - very unique!


----------



## Kyokei

Hermes Evelyne in Craie


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

bsonnenberg said:


> View attachment 3215287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alila "Arlo" crossbody in black marble. I'm obsessed.


Love it!!


----------



## Eleyvonnne

Hi! I'm Eleonora from Italy. This is my first reply in this forum &#9786;&#65039; These are the last bags I bought from Moschino, a nylon shopper Ready to Bear and a tattoo print clutch from Love Moschino line.


----------



## Eleyvonnne

Oops.. I forgot the second pict &#128513;


----------



## meowmix318

Eleyvonnne said:


> Hi! I'm Eleonora from Italy. This is my first reply in this forum &#9786;&#65039; These are the last bags I bought from Moschino, a nylon shopper Ready to Bear and a tattoo print clutch from Love Moschino line.



Very cute


----------



## Cocolo

I love Christmastime.  I just bought the RM Aubergine Julies,  as a present from DH.  arriving tomorrow....and .......I get it Christmas.  I've never done suede before, but the bag just appeals so.  If I don't like it.........back it goes.  






Hi Everybody.  I'm quiet lately, but I lurk.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## Disappointed01

I love this purse, really like all the compartments.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Fendi By The Way


----------



## QuelleFromage

BeachBagGal said:


> I just bought this RM Lane Crossbody. Love the print!
> View attachment 3201829



I love this! It would be so great for vacation....



pithivier2015 said:


> A Celine Trapeze in burgundy red



Beautiful color!



gswpurse said:


> bought this last month - PS11 mini classic in ultramarine blue



I have wanted a PS11 mini forever, such a great small bag.



margaretty said:


> I got me a Cartier burgundy wallet (my latest, I got it today), LV Epi French Kisslock wallet and LV Odeon PM after I got this pretty vintage LV Alma MM bag. I posted the Alma MM since the question requires a handbag. I love this bag very much it fits everything I need!



Sometimes there's nothing more beautiful than a vintage LV with patina on the vachetta!



bakeacookie said:


> Just bought my herbag!
> View attachment 3209494



Congratulations! What a killer bag. I know you stalked one for a while


----------



## QuelleFromage

Here's mine from a couple months ago.  I've been mainly good


----------



## bakeacookie

QuelleFromage said:


> I love this! It would be so great for vacation....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have wanted a PS11 mini forever, such a great small bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes there's nothing more beautiful than a vintage LV with patina on the vachetta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! What a killer bag. I know you stalked one for a while




Thank you! I felt so lucky that day!


----------



## Cocolo

I'm Back.  DH just got his Christmas Bonus, and told me to pick another one.  The Aubergine Jules arrived yesterday too,  so after checking it (and falling deeply in love)and handing it back to him to wrap for Christmas, when he said get another bag, is it any wonder I chose this?

Jules, in black pebbled Leather, and black hardware, by Rebecca Minkoff.  







I knew I was going to wear the Jules everyday,  so this knockout black, will save the life of the Suede one.


----------



## leona_tsai

Technically more of a WOC than a bag....but my last purchase was the Louis Vuitton Pochette Saint Germain in empreinte noir. Not even a week old.


----------



## lov3prada

Hello everybody 
Thats My newest purchase 
Dolce&Gabbana 
Miss sicily


----------



## cocolv

QuelleFromage said:


> Here's mine from a couple months ago.  I've been mainly good




Stunning [emoji182]


----------



## Nandita1785

Hi everyone, so I need some help and advice....I recently purchased this pink YSL crossbody from Barneys but am having second thoughts. I wear a lot of black all year round so I thought this pink would be the perfect pop of color against a black dress. However, I wear the occasional floral print dress in the summer, as well as brightly colored one, so am thinking a neutral beige would be more practical. I only have a beige Prada crossbody, but not a light colored handbag. Yet part of me doesn't want to part with the pink? Should I return/exchange.....what to do?


----------



## leona_tsai

Nandita1785 said:


> Hi everyone, so I need some help and advice....I recently purchased this pink YSL crossbody from Barneys but am having second thoughts. I wear a lot of black all year round so I thought this pink would be the perfect pop of color against a black dress. However, I wear the occasional floral print dress in the summer, as well as brightly colored one, so am thinking a neutral beige would be more practical. I only have a beige Prada crossbody, but not a light colored handbag. Yet part of me doesn't want to part with the pink? Should I return/exchange.....what to do?



I think the pink is super cute! I'd say, if you don't have any pink bags then stick with the pink, it's a gorgeous color. Like you said, you've already got a beige bag, get something in a completely different color. Plus I think this pink would work well for summer! Hope that helps a bit


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Went a little tpm bazerk!
Blue Atoll, Rose Sukura and Orange Poppy


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Cityfashionista said:


> Birkin 35 brown ostrich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215617



Awesome birdie Hun!!!!


----------



## Nandita1785

leona_tsai said:


> I think the pink is super cute! I'd say, if you don't have any pink bags then stick with the pink, it's a gorgeous color. Like you said, you've already got a beige bag, get something in a completely different color. Plus I think this pink would work well for summer! Hope that helps a bit




Thank you - I actually don't have a pink bag...I guess I was just having second thoughts because I have a nude Prada crossbody but the strap is leather (not chain link), so more casual than an evening bag....I do love the rose caviar YSL though....wish I could have a bag in every color!


----------



## Terrible1

Love it!!!


----------



## Terrible1

Nice...real pretty color, I would love this bag.&#128522;


----------



## fifiluxe

Had to have a think too....hard to keep track from time to time...
I think it was the RM mini Perry satchel in baby pink/pastel pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

a vintage silk leopard pattern  BV knot w/tassel


----------



## USER198111

Just got a blue speedy 25, hoping to receive soon!  so exciting


----------



## buffalogal

My new to me Hermes Berlingot bag - wanted a smaller black shoulder bag and this is great!


----------



## baghagg

Sac de Jour smooth calf with fuchsia leather interior


----------



## baghagg

FancyMeFresh said:


> Also posted this on the Dior forums but I am so happy with this Lady Dior in Mini!



So, so beautiful


----------



## baghagg

Cityfashionista said:


> Birkin 35 brown ostrich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215617



Stunning!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Israeli_Flava said:


> Went a little tpm bazerk!
> Blue Atoll, Rose Sukura and Orange Poppy



Beautiful! Hope you've been well.



Israeli_Flava said:


> Awesome birdie Hun!!!!







baghagg said:


> Stunning!




Thanks ladies. Happy holidays.


----------



## leona_tsai

Israeli_Flava said:


> Went a little tpm bazerk!
> Blue Atoll, Rose Sukura and Orange Poppy



That blue is so cute! Like a bubblegum milkshake!


----------



## Wendy91602

I added this vintage FENDI microfiber bag to my collection last week. It's big enough to hold all my gear, 11" x 7" x 4" - and washable in the sink with dish detergent. I am growing more attached to it daily.


----------



## Dinlay

Hermes birkin [emoji16]


----------



## steffysstyle

Chanel mini flap! 

Unboxing video here: https://youtu.be/ChLVwwZAylM


----------



## alansgail

Had this bag made to my specs by the super talented Laurel Dasso. Best bag ever!


----------



## manons88

Last bag I bought is from Fossil


----------



## pjhm

From me to me for Christmas!


----------



## Rocket_girl

alansgail said:


> Had this bag made to my specs by the super talented Laurel Dasso. Best bag ever!



Congrats on a gorgeous custom-made bag. FWIW, it would feel good to see this include nod to similar design of Givenchy Pandora. 

May you enjoy her in good health!


----------



## Rocket_girl

manons88 said:


> Last bag I bought is from Fossil




Fossil have upped their game! This is beautiful - congrats!


----------



## alansgail

Rocket_girl said:


> Congrats on a gorgeous custom-made bag. FWIW, it would feel good to see this include nod to similar design of Givenchy Pandora.
> 
> May you enjoy her in good health!


Thanks rocketgirl, yes it's definitely a nod to Givenchy Pandora. It's got some differences however but 'inspired by' is correct. There were changes made for me that I didn't care for on the original Pandora such as mine has an adjustable shoulder strap and a lighter lining inside.


----------



## Kappy7

Just bought this Chanel boy for Christmas 2015! I'm absolutely in love with it!!


----------



## songofthesea

alansgail said:


> Had this bag made to my specs by the super talented Laurel Dasso. Best bag ever!


 
this bag is gorgeous!!!! is it tacky to ask approx. cost?  I LOVE it!!!!


my newest acquisition is a Mansur gavriel bucket bag in brandy/avion....


----------



## alansgail

songofthesea said:


> this bag is gorgeous!!!! is it tacky to ask approx. cost?  I LOVE it!!!!
> 
> 
> my newest acquisition is a Mansur gavriel bucket bag in brandy/avion....


Thanks song, ballpark $$ is around $400 depending on the size and type of leather used. Mine is in goatskin....super lightweight and slouchy! Exotic leathers will increase the price of course.


----------



## LABAG

Got the Louis Vuitton Epi Montaigne GM in ivorie, preloved, like new, from Yoogis Closet-abslotuley gorgeous!


----------



## USER198111

Just got a LV Monogram Alma, very happy gal


----------



## Jesslovepurse

Hi all, my first posting!
I bought this PS1 bag recently and love it! I enjoy everyone's posting very much!


----------



## alansgail

Jesslovepurse said:


> Hi all, my first posting!
> I bought this PS1 bag recently and love it! I enjoy everyone's posting very much!
> 
> View attachment 3225858


This color is just beautiful!!!!


----------



## caglape

Fendi Petite 2 jours and a Saint Laurent Chevron WOC


----------



## urvi

This little sequin clutch from Prada


----------



## ZBagEmpire

I bought this Blue Marc by Marc Jacobs Satchel earlier.


----------



## Seedlessplum

I bought more than 1 bag during my Europe Trip in Dec 2015. My most used so far from this haul is LV speedy, then followed by the boy chanel. I am just too afraid to use the pink chanel flap because the leather looks too delicate


----------



## meowmix318

Seedlessplum said:


> I bought more than 1 bag during my Europe Trip in Dec 2015. My most used so far from this haul is LV speedy, then followed by the boy chanel. I am just too afraid to use the pink chanel flap because the leather looks too delicate
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227472




Wow so beautiful!


----------



## Seedlessplum

meowmix318 said:


> Wow so beautiful!



Thank you dear.
Happy 2016 to u too!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Two Constances not even a month apart...


----------



## Vanana

M/L caviar w/Silver hardware and the iridescent mermaid boy bag.


----------



## Vanana

xtnxtnxtn said:


> View attachment 3177140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest purchase is this lovely Evelyne 3 in Rubis. Prior to this is a GPT in bottle green with black leather combination which I bought in Narita Duty Free thinking of needing a light weight bag on my recent trip to NYC but brought this instead.


 
Beautiful bag! and those SHOES!!!!


----------



## Gblb

Hello,
Happy New Year to you all.  


My last purchase was a vintage Chanel.  It is a shopper, and can be folded down into a clutch. It looks even better as a clutch, but I can't get the picture to load!  The gold CC's are small and on the handle.  I have not seen a Chanel like this one before.  Buying and authenticating with Vintage Heirloom was a treat.  I bought it on Monday,  and received it from the UK by Wednesday evening. 


I'll be sending her off for a spa day to freshen her up soon. 


I love this bag, she is still beautiful for being 30 years old!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Ethengdurst said:


> Two Constances not even a month apart...



Wow! Absolutely to die for!



Vanana said:


> M/L caviar w/Silver hardware and the iridescent mermaid boy bag.



Very pretty bronze boy


----------



## Sara B

Givenchy Pandora Pale Pink! 

It was a steal from SSENSE.


----------



## USER198111

My latest preloved BBs!


----------



## purseprincess32

Beautiful bags everyone! Those Hermes Constances are lovely!


----------



## Vanana

Seedlessplum said:


> Wow! Absolutely to die for!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty bronze boy


Thank you, it's actually the purple boy but it does change to bronze, green, gray in different lighting so you'd be right anyhow.


----------



## nursem97

I jyst purchased this monogrammed Papillon 30 with companion.  I'm hoping it's authentic because I absolutely love it. If any eagle eyes can tell,  let me know..
I can't figure out how to attach a photo.  I'd appreciate assistance if anyone is willing to.  Thank a lot.  P. S.  I love looking at all these gorgeous bags!


----------



## ms08c

01.01.16 New year 1st Purchase! 
Birkin 30cm in Rouge Casaque Epsom GHW on the 1st Jan 2016[emoji16]


----------



## tea4two

Ethengdurst said:


> Two Constances not even a month apart...




Woweeee! Iconic and beyond gorgeous; congrats on your new Constance bags! Beautiful colours, too.


----------



## tea4two

ms08c said:


> 01.01.16 New year 1st Purchase!
> Birkin 30cm in Rouge Casaque Epsom GHW on the 1st Jan 2016[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231001




She's an exceptional beauty; I bet you get lots of compliments when you carry her since RC is such a showstopper colour! Congrats


----------



## HesitantShopper

Grace satchel by Roots


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Well I didn't buy it but my hubby bought it for me for Christmas. The Alexander McQueen small two tone laser cut heroine

It's a beauty and it is perfect!!!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Ryder 24 gunmetal


----------



## umlm

my last new to me vintage Kelly 32


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

umlm said:


> my last new to me vintage Kelly 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232887


Sooooooo stunning!!!!


----------



## fatcat2523

Not mine but I got my mom this bicolor Lindy 30 swift leather and GHW for Christmas (exterior with Indigo and internal with Orange poppy)


----------



## dedust2007

The small purple iridescent boy bag to add to my collection [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## socallvlover

leona_tsai said:


> Technically more of a WOC than a bag....but my last purchase was the Louis Vuitton Pochette Saint Germain in empreinte noir. Not even a week old.



Wow! I love this!!


----------



## umlm

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Sooooooo stunning!!!!




Thank you BerlinArtGirl


----------



## Style_Wolf

This is my new BLUE Bottega Veneta Disco Bag


----------



## Msbuffy100

HesitantShopper said:


> Grace satchel by Roots
> 
> View attachment 3232626


I just bought this same bag in November!  Great taste.


----------



## Dany_37

Pre-loved LV Artsy & Hermes Evelyne...Evelyne was sent straight to Leather Surgeons for a spa. Artsy posted in LV clubhouse thread. So happy!!


----------



## Vancang

My new Gucci Bright Diamante...


----------



## HesitantShopper

Msbuffy100 said:


> I just bought this same bag in November!  Great taste.



Ty! i have been curious about the Grace style forever but took till now to take the plunge, glad i did! this is a great bag, super leather and very functional.


----------



## crissy11

LV Bagatelle in Cherry from DH for Christmas.


----------



## nobipika

the last bag I bought was a chanel mini flapbag in square shape love the grey so neutral


----------



## nobipika

crissy11 said:


> LV Bagatelle in Cherry from DH for Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 3233827





Very lovely


----------



## Jaidybug

A preloved 2012 Balenciaga City in Mangue


----------



## myluvofbags

Tory Burch Marion quilted flap in light oak


----------



## RaspberryJam

The leather on that LV looks so divine crissy!

Recently picked up a Vince baby crossbody from ebay and it already arrived....in nyc while I'm still in CT so gotta wait until Monday when it's actually in my hands!


----------



## Kyokei

Hermes Kelly


----------



## fujikomm

Hello girls!


I just got my first LV! It's a vernis bedford, yellow. Preloved. Super pretty. Balenciaga city, apple green color on layaway 








fujikomm


----------



## ThatBagDoe

Pre-loved 2012 Chanel Mineral Nights collection mini flap crossbody bag &#128513;


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Kyokei said:


> Hermes Kelly
> View attachment 3234533


I love the bag and the colour!! Congrats!


----------



## Kyokei

BerlinArtGirl said:


> I love the bag and the colour!! Congrats!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Hobbsy

Kyokei said:


> Hermes Kelly
> View attachment 3234533



Beautiful color!


----------



## pinky7129

I just got the LV Eva clutch, so excited!


----------



## Kyokei

Hobbsy said:


> Beautiful color!



Thank you! It is one of my ultimate dream H colors.


----------



## Data

Hi everyone. It's been quite sometime since I was last on here but now I'm back I thought I'd share my last handbag that I bought [emoji7]


----------



## AnnieR

margaretty said:


> This Ellipse Sac á Dos Rucksack. I got it for a cheap price, the seller was kind and all and she told me that it's authentic but idk why the serial number is stamped there in the leather (second pic). Anyone who can assure me (esp those who have the same bag) it's okay that serial number is placed there? The materials, how it was sewn looks authentic tho. I just don't know why the serial number is placed there. It's a nice bag overall tho



Hi, you should get this item authenticated in the authenticate this forum.
For references I always visit fashionphile or yoogis closet because they have very detailed pictures of the bags. So at least you have an idea of how a real bag should look like.
Good luck


----------



## Hamhamjanice

AW Jane bag. My 2nd purchase in 2015. Managed to buy only 2 bags in 2015. [emoji8]


----------



## nursem97

I received the monogrammed papillon 30 with companion as a gift.  I love this design.  I'm going to get it authenticated on here once I figure it out.   
I also got the monogrammed Eva clutch.  It's gorgeous!  I don't care what others think about the monogram pattern,  I love it.


----------



## ka.gonenc

I just got my preowned LV bandouliere 35. Waiting for authentication now and if it is good then we will be together forever


----------



## juliane.lie

Coach swagger 27 but it hasn't arrived yet


----------



## Cornucopia

A pre-loved vintage Lady Dior in medium, red patent leather with monogram "Dior" -  the "ultimate" pattern, I think.
Which I know nothing about! (Year, edition...)


----------



## nursem97

Got them both about the same time.  Monogrammed papillon 30 with companion  and a monogrammed Eva clutch crossbody


----------



## LI94

Celine Mini Luggage in Smooth Leather


----------



## jadorelessacs

sherimehling said:


> Officially it was a exchange- my Retiro's NM had peeling canvas. So here's my new Kensington in Damier Ebene. I love the interior despite the risk of it getting dirty. I like the handles and how they stand up. And the gold V is so classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165630



Such a beauty!!! Congrats


----------



## jadorelessacs

Prada saffiano soft tote in Argilla


----------



## gdegel

I just bought the ever timeless, D&B medium florentine satchel in chestnut!


----------



## Fairybellela

Beautiful! Love these bags they are such a classic! I have it in black and a wallet to match &#128525;


----------



## jcnc

gdegel said:


> I just bought the ever timeless, D&B medium florentine satchel in chestnut!


gorgeous!!


----------



## Fairybellela

Pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Fairybellela

Don't usually like LV bags but love this one. The color is so chic!


----------



## gdegel

Thank you. I'm just not 100% in love with the color. (Really wanted natural, but it wasn't available and impatient me couldn't wait, so settled on the chestnut  . Wish I could see some pics of how it ages!!


----------



## Purseloco

I received my Baggu basic leather tote yesterday.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bought this little beauty yesterday and am picking him up today.


----------



## Binkysmom

Henri Bendel Uptown Satchel in black with ghw. Great work bag.


----------



## Stephanoe1975

It's one I bought online and yet to arrive but it is a silver coach


----------



## ccbaggirl89

a preloved bal city


----------



## BlueCherry

ccbaggirl89 said:


> a preloved bal city




Absolutely beautiful colour [emoji170]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

BigCherry said:


> Absolutely beautiful colour [emoji170]



it is!, it's outremer


----------



## beautybutbetter

First post on the sight after long term stalking in silence  

Latest acquisition is a new-to-me Mulberry Alexa in Bluebell w/silver hardware


----------



## maddie66

Fendi small By the Way -- great size and very cool handles!


----------



## rileyhawaii

I bought a new grained calfskin balenciaga highlight city bag!!


----------



## purplefoam

maddie66 said:


> Fendi small By the Way -- great size and very cool handles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243355


So beautiful!!!


----------



## maddie66

purplefoam said:


> So beautiful!!!




Thanks so much!


----------



## nursem97

mb24 said:


> The last bag I purchased is a Disney Haunted Mansion Dooney & Bourke bag directly from Disney.  It's on the way to me now so I'll post pics as soon as it arrives.



This bag is gorgeous!  I've seen a couple.. Just can't afford it at this time..


----------



## stylevialauren

rileyhawaii said:


> I bought a new grained calfskin balenciaga highlight city bag!!



Love, Love, Love your bag!


----------



## Milky caramel

Chanel mademoiselle chic! Can't wait to receive it.


----------



## lizmil

gdegel said:


> I just bought the ever timeless, D&B medium florentine satchel in chestnut!




That's a beautiful bag!


----------



## lizmil

mkpurselover said:


> It's not here yet, but a bespoke Massaccesi violet Athena.  I am not afraid of color, and to me this will be an all season color.



That's gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

My new little beauties I brought home yesterday.  I have been waiting patiently on a waitlist for my boy WOC since October and when I went to pick him up yesterday, they had the matching coin purse on display and I had to have it as well.


----------



## mkpurselover

lizmil said:


> That's gorgeous!


Thank you, it's a lovely color I've been using constantly.


----------



## MsDuVille

A pre-loved Jorden blue LV Epi Noe.   Love it.


----------



## Penelope G

Another pre-loved Coach Court bag. This time with nickel hardware.


----------



## BlueCherry

Dextersmom said:


> My new little beauties I brought home yesterday.  I have been waiting patiently on a waitlist for my boy WOC since October and when I went to pick him up yesterday, they had the matching coin purse on display and I had to have it as well.




These are gorgeous, congratulations. I tried to get this coin purse for my mum last week but it was out of stock so I got the blue/black boy one. The chevron is so much nicer [emoji6]


----------



## mbaldino

Penelope G said:


> Another pre-loved Coach Court bag. This time with nickel hardware.




I love the older styles!


----------



## jcnc

My Kate Spade Small Felix! Finally I have a black bag in my collection


----------



## vinbenphon1

My last purchase for 2015 was my Louis Vuitton Go-14


----------



## Vancang

Sara B said:


> View attachment 3228120
> 
> 
> Givenchy Pandora Pale Pink!
> 
> It was a steal from SSENSE.




OMG I Love thor color,I looked for it last year!!! Lucky girl you are[emoji6]


----------



## MsDuVille

OK, I'll try to post my first picture.  Here's my Epi twins.  I was so happy with the first transaction that I ordered her sister!  I'm now in the process of adopting another sib, a yellow Noe.  I'm obsessed now.  I can't stop! 

edit:  Well, that didn't work. :shame:  I'm going to have to work on my picture posting skills here.


----------



## MsDuVille

Never say never!...I'm sorry, now there is a new problem.


----------



## PewPew

Dallas_Girl said:


> Well I didn't buy it but my hubby bought it for me for Christmas. The Alexander McQueen small two tone laser cut heroine
> 
> It's a beauty and it is perfect!!!



What a show-stopping McQueen. It's magnificent & so versatile. Way to go, hubby!


----------



## dreamingofit

Penelope G said:


> Another pre-loved Coach Court bag. This time with nickel hardware.


love these . timeless


----------



## dreamingofit

gdegel said:


> I just bought the ever timeless, D&B medium florentine satchel in chestnut!


wow... nice


----------



## dreamingofit

fujikomm said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> 
> I just got my first LV! It's a vernis bedford, yellow. Preloved. Super pretty. Balenciaga city, apple green color on layaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fujikomm


congrats


----------



## dreamingofit

Jaidybug said:


> A preloved 2012 Balenciaga City in Mangue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233964


love the color


----------



## dreamingofit

umlm said:


> my last new to me vintage Kelly 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232887


i'm totally lusting...


----------



## Bella2016

Alexander McQueen crocodile padlock


----------



## jcnc

Bella2016 said:


> Alexander McQueen crocodile padlock


your bag and the fob


----------



## Selenalynn

Louis Vuitton favorite mm


----------



## gyd34

YSL -  Hampton bag Men'Grey


----------



## fujikomm

dreamingofit said:


> congrats


Thank you


----------



## Bella2016

jcnc said:


> your bag and the fob




Thank you honey


----------



## Jaidybug

dreamingofit said:


> love the color




Thank you[emoji3]


----------



## Beaufort

MsDuVille said:


> Never say never!...I'm sorry, now there is a new problem.


Love those bags!! Which brand is the red one please?


----------



## MsDuVille

Beaufort said:


> Love those bags!! Which brand is the red one please?


It's a Louis Vuitton Sac D'epaule epi!


----------



## Beaufort

leechiyong said:


> Mine is the Saint Laurent Sac de Jour toy-size in electric pink.  I know a lot of people don't care for these super tiny bags, but I love them and haven't stopped wearing it since I received it.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## leechiyong

Beaufort said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you!


----------



## Bella2016

Selenalynn said:


> View attachment 3245656
> 
> Louis Vuitton favorite mm




Thinking in getting one like this.   Loveeee it


----------



## mrs.posh

I just picked up this baby fendi peekaboo earlier and I AM IN LOVE!! I waited 6 months for this and here she is:


----------



## rubyscowgirl

mrs.posh said:


> I just picked up this baby fendi peekaboo earlier and I AM IN LOVE!! I waited 6 months for this and here she is:




Beautiful! Congratulations!!! [emoji7]


----------



## mrs.posh

rubyscowgirl said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations!!! [emoji7]



thanks darlin'!


----------



## rubyscowgirl

I posted this on the All Things Fendi StrapYou thread but thought I would share it here too!

This is my "cart before the horse" purchase! I don't have anything it looks good on but I HAD to have it!!! [emoji23] 

I am hoping that the hubby will get me the Fendi dot.com for my birthday in March! Fingers and toes crossed! Haha! [emoji7]


----------



## Rikilove10

Just picked up this Halston Heritage snake-embossed hobo bag. She's become my new everyday bag. Great first bag of the year purchase!


----------



## BlueCherry

mrs.posh said:


> I just picked up this baby fendi peekaboo earlier and I AM IN LOVE!! I waited 6 months for this and here she is:




It's gorgeous and totally covetable [emoji173]&#65039;. Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## BlueCherry

rubyscowgirl said:


> I posted this on the All Things Fendi StrapYou thread but thought I would share it here too!
> 
> This is my "cart before the horse" purchase! I don't have anything it looks good on but I HAD to have it!!! [emoji23]
> 
> I am hoping that the hubby will get me the Fendi dot.com for my birthday in March! Fingers and toes crossed! Haha! [emoji7]




This is so funny but the strap is fab. Hope you get your bag [emoji23]


----------



## bakeacookie

Longchamp


----------



## rubyscowgirl

BigCherry said:


> This is so funny but the strap is fab. Hope you get your bag [emoji23]




Thanks BigCherry! [emoji8]


----------



## bagnutt

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3162377
> 
> 
> I finally bought a Céline Micro early September and I'm still using it every day. I love this bag so much I can't see my other bags getting a look in for a very long time.


Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## bagnutt

Sartorial1 said:


> The day after Black Friday I purchased this Coach Metropolitan tote in navy - the leather is beautiful and supple. Reminds me of the Coach of yesteryear. I had it gift wrapped (why not) so I am at least guaranteed a gift that I like![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also purchased a pochette accessoire NM in the DE print.  I wanted a very versatile piece. I just picked up my delivery from the package concierge and I am quite smitten.


Is that tassel from LV? I love it!!


----------



## Msbuffy100

mrs.posh said:


> I just picked up this baby fendi peekaboo earlier and I AM IN LOVE!! I waited 6 months for this and here she is:


WOW stunning!   love it!


----------



## Sartorial1

bagnutt said:


> Is that tassel from LV? I love it!!


Thank you! No, I purchased it from an Etsy seller in Germany. This seller makes leather accessories (including collars) for Dalmatians/Greyhounds. I can try to find their info if you'd like. Just PM me for details.


----------



## jellyv

rubyscowgirl said:


> I posted this on the All Things Fendi StrapYou thread but thought I would share it here too!
> 
> This is my "cart before the horse" purchase! I don't have anything it looks good on but I HAD to have it!!! [emoji23]
> [emoji7]



I bet you did. So fun!


----------



## skyqueen

Nico_79 said:


> It's been 53 weeks since my last purse purchase which was a Ghillies 32 Kelly in anemone. I've been happy to shop from my closet.


Just wow!


----------



## rubyscowgirl

skyqueen said:


> Just wow!




Double WOW!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Nothing special, it's a suede bag from H&M... Scored on sale for 25... I want to see if I like the shape before investing in a better quality bucket bag


----------



## jcnc

Cute bag and I like your strategy.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Selenalynn said:


> View attachment 3245656
> 
> Louis Vuitton favorite mm



ahhh after seeing your lovely picture, I am so regretting selling mine a month ago  beautiful bag none the less!


----------



## Konjo

iNeedCoffee said:


> I have been expanding my horizons by buying one premier bag a year. Last year was Gucci; this year it's Chloé. I bought this Marcie at Saks in Atlanta this past weekend.




I love the colour!


----------



## Konjo

My last handbag purchase was 29 weeks ago, a Saint Laurent WOC from Saks. This pic is from my IG ootd[emoji4]


----------



## doongee

I just got this babe yesterday via mail.
The A.P.C. Half Moon Bag.
I'm kind of on a "contemporary classics hunt".
Bought quite a few  all-black handbags in the last few months (really need to stop!!!).. like the typical blogger ones. Céline trio, Chloé Faye, PS11 mini, now the Demi Lune.


----------



## maddie66

doongee said:


> I just got this babe yesterday via mail.
> 
> The A.P.C. Half Moon Bag.
> 
> I'm kind of on a "contemporary classics hunt".
> 
> Bought quite a few  all-black handbags in the last few months (really need to stop!!!).. like the typical blogger ones. Céline trio, Chloé Faye, PS11 mini, now the Demi Lune.




I love this bag -- have been stalking it for awhile now, this may give me the push I need to get it!


----------



## letstalkbags

Finally found a Coach HOLOGRAM IRIDESCENT MARKET TOTE !!! Wanted it when it first came out but just got one now.  It's a stunner !


----------



## Milky caramel

Chanel mademoiselle chic. In Luv!


----------



## doongee

maddie66 said:


> I love this bag -- have been stalking it for awhile now, this may give me the push I need to get it!



Then do!!!
And be quick! 

It seems like a bunch of online shops (Got mine from NAP) have them fresh in stock at the moment!!

....somehow it was ALWAYS out of stock when I wanted to buy it...
So I didn't even blink buying t this time! XD


----------



## Harleyh

I purchased a purse from TJMAXX back in October and it had no tags as to who the designer is. Need help please.


----------



## Hobbsy

letstalkbags said:


> Finally found a Coach HOLOGRAM IRIDESCENT MARKET TOTE !!! Wanted it when it first came out but just got one now.  It's a stunner !



Gorgeous! !


----------



## coachgirl555

LV Antheia Ixia MM in cerise this was my holy grail LV bag .... Christmas present from hubby & me


----------



## Venessa84

My last 3 bag purchases of 2015 (Gucci Mini Bamboo Shopper, LV Montaigne GM in Iris, & LV Palm Springs Backpack MM)...


----------



## maddie66

doongee said:


> Then do!!!
> 
> And be quick!
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like a bunch of online shops (Got mine from NAP) have them fresh in stock at the moment!!
> 
> 
> 
> ....somehow it was ALWAYS out of stock when I wanted to buy it...
> 
> So I didn't even blink buying t this time! XD




Just saw it in Bordeaux on the APC website -- then I wouldn't even need to rationalize another black bag!  [emoji28]


----------



## thecollecteur

For my first post, sharing my most recent bag purchase. This little gold Coach swagger. Almost too pretty to take off the shelf.


----------



## thecollecteur

letstalkbags said:


> Finally found a Coach HOLOGRAM IRIDESCENT MARKET TOTE !!! Wanted it when it first came out but just got one now.  It's a stunner !


Love this tote! Eye candy.


----------



## Marie8425

Wow that's amazing!


----------



## Gringach

My beautiful Steel Blue Mulberry Alexa with rivets


----------



## PorscheGirl

My beloved Birkin 35 in colvert togo leather. I've been using it almost every weekday since I got it middle of last year. I switch it up on weekends.


----------



## Starangel09

Very nice.


----------



## stylevialauren

My New Chanel Spring Bag


----------



## PorscheGirl

Thank you, STARANGEL09


----------



## miharris42

iNeedCoffee said:


> I have been expanding my horizons by buying one premier bag a year. Last year was Gucci; this year it's Chloé. I bought this Marcie at Saks in Atlanta this past weekend.


Stunning color!


----------



## pinky7129

mine was the eva clutch in Jan


----------



## johannamaria

My new handbag is the little mini Bamboo handbag/backpack by Gucci and its Fucsia&#128150;&#128150;&#128150; so in love with the color &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Thanks for letting me share&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Vancang

I received my Alexander Wang mini Rockie yesterday...


----------



## Rocket_girl

[MENTION]j[/MENTION]





Vancang said:


> I received my Alexander Wang mini Rockie yesterday...
> View attachment 3254372



That black hardware is badass! Love- congrats!


----------



## BB8

Can I ask, how did you figure out how to post your picture? I've had the same issue and cannot upload my photos for the life of me.


----------



## Swissmiss2000

Gringach said:


> My beautiful Steel Blue Mulberry Alexa with rivets


What a beautiful colour. Great choice!


----------



## PansiriCA

I bought this one on December 2015.  She smells so nice.


----------



## Venessa84

BB8 said:


> Can I ask, how did you figure out how to post your picture? I've had the same issue and cannot upload my photos for the life of me.


If you're on your computer, you have to hit go advanced then manage attachments.


----------



## BB8

Thanks! I was attempting from my cell phone for convenience, but I may have to try from my computer.


----------



## cdtracing

The last 2 bags I purchased was in Nov 2015.  I bought 2 Michael Kors Miranda, one large & one medium size.


----------



## Gringach

Swissmiss2000 said:


> What a beautiful colour. Great choice!



Thank you!! Where do you leave in Switzerland? I leave there too.. &#128521;


----------



## Swissmiss2000

Gringach said:


> Thank you!! Where do you leave in Switzerland? I leave there too.. &#128521;


Am Bielersee but in the canton of Neuchatel.


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> The last 2 bags I purchased was in Nov 2015.  I bought 2 Michael Kors Miranda, one large & one medium size.



Both are beautiful. They look amazing paired next to each other.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Both are beautiful. They look amazing paired next to each other.



Thank you.  I love the large watersnake but I have to be more careful with it because the skin is more delicate than the leather one.  I will say people admire it every time I carry it & want to touch it.


----------



## Jchunossow

I bought a handbag yesterday and it has yet to arrive. This is the beauty that I am awaiting. It's the Speedy B 25 Empreinte in the color Aurore.

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/61846/


----------



## BB8

Here are the last two beauties I got. The pink color on both are just coincidence (or fate). I can't wait to use the YSL for the first time on Valentine's Day! &#10084; (Of note: my most recent purchase was my LV Bloomsbury PM, but didn't post pic since you all have probably seen this bag.)


----------



## Bella2016




----------



## MrsAMac

BB8 said:


> Here are the last two beauties I got. The pink color on both are just coincidence (or fate). I can't wait to use the YSL for the first time on Valentine's Day! &#10084; (Of note: my most recent purchase was my LV Bloomsbury PM, but didn't post pic since you all have probably seen this bag.)




That pink YSL &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## BB8

MrsAMac said:


> That pink YSL &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thanks @MrsAMac!


----------



## tatayap

First RM bag purchase, a gift for my mother, though she says the color may be too loud on her


----------



## caglape

Here is my last handbag the fendi petite 2jour


----------



## caglape




----------



## emorylight

Last handbag(s) I purchased were bought together late last year and they were my first Delvaux bags! They were the Delvaux Brillant GM and Delvaux Brillant charm, both are in rose indien. They are both technically my first Delvaux bags and last handbag(s) bought! 

I've attached the photos of my tiny Delvaux collection to-date! The first photo is a side-by-side photo to show the size difference. The second photo is to give a better idea on the actual size of the Brillant bag charm, which can function as a charm or, as my furbaby had already laid claim to it, a handbag for dogs.


----------



## meowmix318

emorylight said:


> Last handbag(s) I purchased were bought together late last year and they were my first Delvaux bags! They were the Delvaux Brillant GM and Delvaux Brillant charm, both are in rose indien. They are both technically my first Delvaux bags and last handbag(s) bought!
> 
> I've attached the photos of my tiny Delvaux collection to-date! The first photo is a side-by-side photo to show the size difference. The second photo is to give a better idea on the actual size of the Brillant bag charm, which can function as a charm or, as my furbaby had already laid claim to it, a handbag for dogs.



 So cute! Your dog and you match


----------



## emorylight

meowmix318 said:


> So cute! Your dog and you match



Thank you!  Now if only I can get myself another charm. 

p.s. Love your pups!  They look adorable and happy!


----------



## meowmix318

emorylight said:


> Thank you!  Now if only I can get myself another charm.
> 
> p.s. Love your pups!  They look adorable and happy!



Lol thank you but the middle dog is a friend's dog. His name is Humphrey named after one of his favorite things to do. I have another dog but she isn't pictured in the photo.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Designerhbgirl

emorylight said:


> Last handbag(s) I purchased were bought together late last year and they were my first Delvaux bags! They were the Delvaux Brillant GM and Delvaux Brillant charm, both are in rose indien. They are both technically my first Delvaux bags and last handbag(s) bought!
> 
> I've attached the photos of my tiny Delvaux collection to-date! The first photo is a side-by-side photo to show the size difference. The second photo is to give a better idea on the actual size of the Brillant bag charm, which can function as a charm or, as my furbaby had already laid claim to it, a handbag for dogs.


Beautiful bag! That pic of your dog with the charm is so adorable!


----------



## Cityfashionista




----------



## Sartorial1

Cityfashionista said:


> View attachment 3264846
> View attachment 3264847



Stunning!


----------



## Sartorial1

Since December '15, when I purchased the Coach navy blue Metropolitan tote in pebbled leather....and partly due to the rumor that the Hamilton was being discontinued. I wanted to have some classic colors to use as work totes.

The patent was due to my quest for a handbag with all black hardware and the dusty rose Greenwich drawstring bucket? Pure impusle.


----------



## emorylight

Designerhbgirl said:


> Beautiful bag! That pic of your dog with the charm is so adorable!



Thank you, Designerhbgirl!  I'm now waiting for more of their SS16 to arrive, their new pimente color is gorgeous!  I'll be buying the bag charms for my furbaby for sure.


----------



## ELLENSUMMERS

Bella2016 said:


> View attachment 3257822



Oh my... My dream, Chanel


----------



## xyzboy

Love it!
Thank you Bababebi!


----------



## Purseloco

Dagne Dover Mini tote in Dagne Blue for work.


----------



## sad16480

Coach Rogue... purchased today!


----------



## EllieT

Desigual my passion


----------



## leslulu

mrs thom, barry kieselstein cord & delvaux 

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12572&pictureid=118023
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12572&pictureid=118024
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12572&pictureid=118018


----------



## Sparkletastic

I'm so excited and have to share my new baby with you! This is one of my 2 HG bags so I'm THRILLED to have finally found it. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

Here is my Chanel Jumbo Classic Single Flap in 10C red caviar with silver hardware!!!! Love. Love. LOVE!


----------



## meowmix318

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm so excited and have to share my new baby with you! This is one of my 2 HG bags so I'm THRILLED to have finally found it. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> Here is my Chanel Jumbo Classic Single Flap in 10C red caviar with silver hardware!!!! Love. Love. LOVE!



Love the color


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm so excited and have to share my new baby with you! This is one of my 2 HG bags so I'm THRILLED to have finally found it. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Chanel Jumbo Classic Single Flap in 10C red caviar with silver hardware!!!! Love. Love. LOVE!




Congratulations!! Your happiness is infectious [emoji3][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ceedoan

Vintage Chanel Diana flap in mint condition  i'm so banned for the rest of the year!!


----------



## caglape

Here is my latest i'm waiting for it to arrive!!


----------



## Rikilove10

I've been eyeing the Coach swagger bags in Macy's for about a year. I finally picked up this gem yesterday from a designer fashion consignment shop for a fraction of the price.  Love the Oxblood color. I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Sparkletastic

BigCherry said:


> Congratulations!! Your happiness is infectious [emoji3][emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## sthrncin

Got a Saddleback Leather bucket backpack. Love this thick leather.


----------



## lulilu

leslulu said:


> mrs thom, barry kieselstein cord & delvaux
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12572&pictureid=118023
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12572&pictureid=118024
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12572&pictureid=118018



Love your Brilliant!  Love Delvaux!


----------



## SEWDimples

cdtracing said:


> The last 2 bags I purchased was in Nov 2015.  I bought 2 Michael Kors Miranda, one large & one medium size.



Congrats! They look wonderful.

I love these bags.  I have the Miranda in black with the zip top.


----------



## MKLOVER78

I got my Large Cherry Riley today!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

I coudn´t decide which one I want more so I bought Siena PM and Turenne PM last month  and I loooove them. Therefore I sold 3 Michael Kors bags and got money from my bday and saved some money too but it was totally worth it and I´m really happy


----------



## Sandra.AT

caglape said:


> Here is my latest i'm waiting for it to arrive!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267617


 
I love it.. I really like this flap bag.. Hopefully I will get it someday


----------



## Sandra.AT

ceedoan said:


> Vintage Chanel Diana flap in mint condition  i'm so banned for the rest of the year!!


 
beautiful bag


----------



## BoyBags

Baby (Nano) CELINE Luggage!


----------



## grapegravity

B30


----------



## Vancang

BoyBags said:


> Baby (Nano) CELINE Luggage!




 What a beauty!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

BoyBags said:


> Baby (Nano) CELINE Luggage!



The perfect everyday size, love it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MBMJ Sally in the color Zest. This is the perfect bright sunshiney yellow! Love!![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sandra.AT

Went to LV today and had to buy the favorite mm... I love it


----------



## BB8

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3270021
> View attachment 3270022
> 
> Went to LV today and had to buy the favorite mm... I love it



Congratulations! Wow, a tri-level LV boutique? Like a child in a candy store, I would never leave this place. Where is this LV wonderland?


----------



## Sandra.AT

BB8 said:


> Congratulations! Wow, a tri-level LV boutique? Like a child in a candy store, I would never leave this place. Where is this LV wonderland?




Thanks the store is amazing .. It tops everything .. All the other designer shops looks so small compared to the lv store.. In the past it was much smaller..it is located in vienna (austria, europe) opposite of chanel and prada which are definitely jealous regarding this shop size .. I guess they made it like the paris store.. But bags are just located on the ground floor ..


----------



## BB8

SO luxurious..  I know where to go if I ever venture to Europe. Thnx!


----------



## bagaholic42

B35 Capucine with GHW !


----------



## karfeu

Sandra.AT said:


> Thanks the store is amazing .. It tops everything .. All the other designer shops looks so small compared to the lv store.. In the past it was much smaller..it is located in vienna (austria, europe) opposite of chanel and prada which are definitely jealous regarding this shop size .. I guess they made it like the paris store.. But bags are just located on the ground floor ..


I'll be there next week...looking forward to it...
Have you looked at the twinset also?


----------



## Nanciii

It would be my "last" for a while.....


----------



## caglape

Ok i know i shared my last chanel but i'm a bit confused so thinking returning it. I just wanted to see which one would you pick 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Mini square black shw
Mini rect blue light gold hw


----------



## meowmix318

caglape said:


> Ok i know i shared my last chanel but i'm a bit confused so thinking returning it. I just wanted to see which one would you pick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271433
> 
> 
> Mini square black shw
> Mini rect blue light gold hw



Both are beautiful. But I think I like the blue color more for that added pop of color. But the black one is very classy


----------



## beautybutbetter

One of my Christmas presents from my better half was a shopping weekend in London. Here is what came home with me..

Phillip Lim Mini Pashli in Black and Metallic Foil


----------



## bagloverny

I got this beauty a few weeks ago...Dior medium So Black Diorissimo! LOVE this bag.


----------



## Manelieht

BeachBagGal said:


> MBMJ Sally in the color Zest. This is the perfect bright sunshiney yellow! Love!![emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3269915


Beautiful color!!



Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3270021
> View attachment 3270022
> 
> Went to LV today and had to buy the favorite mm... I love it


The chain is such a pretty detail!



caglape said:


> Ok i know i shared my last chanel but i'm a bit confused so thinking returning it. I just wanted to see which one would you pick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271433
> 
> 
> Mini square black shw
> Mini rect blue light gold hw


I think the blue is a bit more special but it depends on whether you can make the color work.



beautybutbetter said:


> One of my Christmas presents from my better half was a shopping weekend in London. Here is what came home with me..
> 
> Phillip Lim Mini Pashli in Black and Metallic Foil


Never seen this one, nice!


----------



## Manelieht

Wore out my new Fendi Rush Mini recently. The color is more like in the flatlay picture. The mall light distorted it sadly :/


----------



## grnbri

Still so excited about my caramel suede large Chloe Hudson


----------



## KMLpurseaddict

Purchased a pre-loved Tivoli PM & a Damier Ebene Neverfull MM.  Sooo in love! Happy Valentine's Day indeed &#9829;&#65039;


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!



Chanel jumbo caviar pre loved! 2008 last year with real gold. Saved some money and happy it's a single flap!
Got this baby a week ago


----------



## KMLpurseaddict

Here's a pic of my 2 latest purchases together. I'm done for the year now. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## misskris03

beautybutbetter said:


> One of my Christmas presents from my better half was a shopping weekend in London. Here is what came home with me..
> 
> Phillip Lim Mini Pashli in Black and Metallic Foil



This is the coolest Pashli I've ever seen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MR1005

I went into the LV store looking for a new small bag I could dress up or down for my DBF's cousin's wedding in April and our vacation to Vegas in May. So....I was ready to pull the plug and buy it, when my DBF said "put half of it on my card"...

So, long way of saying my most recent edition to my collection and a super meaningful piece. 

I present my LV Eva in monogram..


----------



## clydekiwi

Rebecca minkoff star perforated bag. I love it. Its also unlined


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Prada Vitello Daino leather north-south tote  Perfect everyday tote that can be carried cross body or in the crook of the arm. Love this leather. It's the perfect tote for me!


----------



## ELLENSUMMERS

Manelieht said:


> Wore out my new Fendi Rush Mini recently. The color is more like in the flatlay picture. The mall light distorted it sadly :/



I just love small cross bodies! Great pictures!


----------



## meowmix318

MR1005 said:


> I went into the LV store looking for a new small bag I could dress up or down for my DBF's cousin's wedding in April and our vacation to Vegas in May. So....I was ready to pull the plug and buy it, when my DBF said "put half of it on my card"...
> 
> So, long way of saying my most recent edition to my collection and a super meaningful piece.
> 
> I present my LV Eva in monogram..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273346



How sweet of him to pay half


----------



## PARISANYC

leechiyong said:


> Mine is the Saint Laurent Sac de Jour toy-size in electric pink.  I know a lot of people don't care for these super tiny bags, but I love them and haven't stopped wearing it since I received it.


The color is on point!!!


----------



## PARISANYC

Nico_79 said:


> It's been 53 weeks since my last purse purchase which was a Ghillies 32 Kelly in anemone. I've been happy to shop from my closet.


So beautiful!!


----------



## myluvofbags

A lovely Azure for Valentines Day


----------



## themistocles1

My recent purse has not arrived.  We have a bit of snow so I am waiting.   It is a Coach Circle Black Studded Hobo 34998.  My other is the Circle Hobo ( no studs ) in Birch. ::


----------



## Manelieht

grnbri said:


> Still so excited about my caramel suede large Chloe Hudson
> View attachment 3272491


nice!!



KMLpurseaddict said:


> Purchased a pre-loved Tivoli PM & a Damier Ebene Neverfull MM.  Sooo in love! Happy Valentine's Day indeed &#9829;&#65039;


Love the shape!



MR1005 said:


> I went into the LV store looking for a new small bag I could dress up or down for my DBF's cousin's wedding in April and our vacation to Vegas in May. So....I was ready to pull the plug and buy it, when my DBF said "put half of it on my card"...
> 
> So, long way of saying my most recent edition to my collection and a super meaningful piece.
> 
> I present my LV Eva in monogram..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273346


I love the monogram on small bags!



ELLENSUMMERS said:


> I just love small cross bodies! Great pictures!


Thank you! I do too and I like to travel light 



myluvofbags said:


> A lovely Azure for Valentines Day


Love the Azure!


----------



## labellusting

I just purchased this beauty last week [emoji7]


----------



## YS1_

Happy Valentine's Day to myself. White croc embossed classic medium monogram tassel satchel with silver hardware [emoji7] brand new color for the croc embossed series for this season, other than the usual red and black. It's completely stunning in person, the picture doesn't do it justice. [emoji173]&#65039; it's so reminiscent of SLP's marbled/black/white theme of their store and website... The croc embossed is simply perfect and I can't stop ogling at it!


----------



## meowmix318

YS1_ said:


> View attachment 3274728
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to myself. White croc embossed classic medium monogram tassel satchel with silver hardware [emoji7] brand new color for the croc embossed series for this season, other than the usual red and black. It's completely stunning in person, the picture doesn't do it justice. [emoji173]&#65039; it's so reminiscent of SLP's marbled/black/white theme of their store and website... The croc embossed is simply perfect and I can't stop ogling at it!



It looks gorgeous


----------



## YS1_

labellusting said:


> I just purchased this beauty last week [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3274709




Omg. I'm completely in love. Your post just earned a spot on my bagporn list [emoji30][emoji173]&#65039; it's so beautiful.


----------



## BB8

labellusting said:


> I just purchased this beauty last week [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3274709



Gorgeous style and looks sturdy too!


----------



## BB8

YS1_ said:


> View attachment 3274728
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to myself. White croc embossed classic medium monogram tassel satchel with silver hardware [emoji7] brand new color for the croc embossed series for this season, other than the usual red and black. It's completely stunning in person, the picture doesn't do it justice. [emoji173]&#65039; it's so reminiscent of SLP's marbled/black/white theme of their store and website... The croc embossed is simply perfect and I can't stop ogling at it!



What an amazing indulgence. It looks crisp and stunning. As clumsy and messy as I am, though, it wouldn't work for me as I would dirty that white in an instant.


----------



## Miumiu777

Black 35cm Birkin. I had wanted one forever&#128522;


----------



## lilack

Steve Madden, purple suede, beautiful!


----------



## DrFashion

Chloe hudson small size!  I've probably never liked a bag so much.


----------



## DrFashion

sthrncin said:


> Got a Saddleback Leather bucket backpack. Love this thick leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267831



that is really beautiful! I love it!


----------



## Manomom

MR1005 said:


> I went into the LV store looking for a new small bag I could dress up or down for my DBF's cousin's wedding in April and our vacation to Vegas in May. So....I was ready to pull the plug and buy it, when my DBF said "put half of it on my card"...
> 
> So, long way of saying my most recent edition to my collection and a super meaningful piece.
> 
> I present my LV Eva in monogram..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273346


I want one.  Maybe next year.  Bought a Gucci this year.  Each year I raise the bar on my purchase!  I love this site.  I just found it today!!  Keep sharing.


----------



## Golightly55

Just received this beauty today.  My first Loewe, the puzzle bag.


----------



## maddie66

DrFashion said:


> Chloe hudson small size!  I've probably never liked a bag so much.




This is GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## makeupmama

I got myself a Boy and Kelly from my Paris trip


----------



## Data

caglape said:


> Ok i know i shared my last chanel but i'm a bit confused so thinking returning it. I just wanted to see which one would you pick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271433
> 
> 
> Mini square black shw
> Mini rect blue light gold hw




Hi. They're both gorgeous but I would pick the blue just to have a little colour and because I love blue bags [emoji7]


----------



## caglape

Thank you for your reply @data i took a flight and went there to check it myself. There was a little nail mark so it wasnt an option. This just happened yesterday. I returned the mini square in black and got a classic woc in lambskin instead. [emoji3]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also blue was so bright for my taste.


----------



## DrFashion

maddie66 said:


> This is GORGEOUS!!!!!!



thanks!


----------



## SEWDimples

Elizabeth and James Cynnie Sling Bag.

Black and white is my favorite color combo.


----------



## jmrafferty

A Gucci tote!


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> Elizabeth and James Cynnie Sling Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Black and white is my favorite color combo.




Ooo cute pattern!


----------



## samidan489

My latest purse is my beloved LV Pochette Metis 

instagram.com/p/BBLZz1fpEnR/?taken-by=sam.bonnett


----------



## ellafine

My last bag was a Prada Safiano Lux tote in Cobalt Blue but I am considering Saint Laurent Large Tote/SDJ in Small or Antigona Large tote! Can anyone share any opinions on either one of the bags!!


----------



## Catspace

Balenciaga city in dark gray.  Birthday present to myself
Love it!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo cute pattern!



Thanks!


----------



## karina_g

Catspace said:


> Balenciaga city in dark gray.  Birthday present to myself
> Love it!!!


Beautiful bag


----------



## Runner Mom

caglape said:


> Thank you for your reply @data i took a flight and went there to check it myself. There was a little nail mark so it wasnt an option. This just happened yesterday. I returned the mini square in black and got a classic woc in lambskin instead. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278004
> 
> 
> Also blue was so bright for my taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278005




Are you happy with the classic WOC?  I am waiting to receive one today.


----------



## Runner Mom

I purchased a black Chanel GST from Neiman Marcus in Houston two weeks ago.  It was a return purchase.


----------



## clarabellaZ

Very nice Runner Mom and lucky to find one because those are not around anymore in the US


----------



## MahoganyQT

Taupe Philip Lim Mini Pashli


----------



## iamrose

Hermés Kelly 32 cm in gold Togo PHW. She is divine!


----------



## MR1005

Runner Mom said:


> I purchased a black Chanel GST from Neiman Marcus in Houston two weeks ago.  It was a return purchase.




Great find!!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

MahoganyQT said:


> Taupe Philip Lim Mini Pashli




Forgot the pic!


----------



## emorylight

Feeling homesick so I went to my local boutique to do a little retail therapy. Much to my pleasant surprise, they finally got in one of the bags on my Delvaux wishlist! 

In the first photo, I present to you my new Delvaux Brillant Mini in Rose Indien, and with it the Madame Compact Wallet in matching color and in the second photo, my new Delvaux Brillant family member accompanying me for high tea!


----------



## minnie2

Hi everybody 
I have just received a LV saddle cross body bag and I love it
(Waiting to see if it's real, if not ill be devasted!!!!
My bf bought it online for my 18th yesterday!!!!
My next one I would love is the neverful


----------



## Rumbabird

My new-to-me vintage patent "Diana" bag . . . . and friend lol


----------



## Minkas

My new Chanel WOC in Black Caviar with GHW
I'm obsessed with it. 

flic.kr/p/EnnYx2


----------



## Dipmai

Brought this home with me today....Hermes Kelly 28


----------



## RedMartini2

Pretty and Petite!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3281471
> 
> 
> Brought this home with me today....Hermes Kelly 28


Stunning bag!! Congrats!


----------



## Msbuffy100

coachgirl555 said:


> LV Antheia Ixia MM in cerise this was my holy grail LV bag .... Christmas present from hubby & me


wow thats so pretty!   I've never seen this bag before.   Does LV still sell it?


----------



## sthrncin

DrFashion said:


> that is really beautiful! I love it!




Thanks so much!!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Gucci Betty Crossbody, I cannot stop wearing it.


----------



## Swrngm1995

Speedy b 30 lb empreinte leather in terre &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Swrngm1995

My first empreinte purchase &#128153;


----------



## grnbri

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3281471
> 
> 
> Brought this home with me today....Hermes Kelly 28




Nice score!  Soooooo beautiful.  Perfect neutral color and great size!


----------



## KCeboKing

My very first LV! I don't have any action shots yet...waiting to use it till I don't have a car covered in salt. Lol


----------



## Ashsand

Love&#128525;


----------



## tataga

Michael Kors Selma medium in black.


----------



## Msbuffy100

I just got this baby in the mail today. Custom order from Anderson leather. It is just divine!


----------



## jellyv

Tod's Small Cape bag, burgundy.


----------



## saphyr

Got myself a Kensington LV bag. She's a beauty!


----------



## Msbuffy100

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3282637
> 
> 
> My very first LV! I don't have any action shots yet...waiting to use it till I don't have a car covered in salt. Lol


What a great first purchase!   I have this same bag and it is one of the most useful bags I own.  Enjoy!


----------



## Jen123

My WOC purchased last March!


----------



## Runner Mom

Beautiful!


----------



## sweetpealondon

iamrose said:


> View attachment 3279988
> 
> 
> Hermés Kelly 32 cm in gold Togo PHW. She is divine!


she really is divine x love it


----------



## iamrose

Jen123 said:


> My WOC purchased last March!
> 
> View attachment 3285203


that gorgeous chain!! love it!


----------



## iamrose

sweetpealondon said:


> she really is divine x love it


Thank you !


----------



## Jen123

iamrose said:


> that gorgeous chain!! love it!




Thank you! Your gold k is to die for!!!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Rocket_girl said:


> that Fendi  is breathtaking!



Hi, just wondering are you still happy with your Fendi?


----------



## leoloo24

Speedy B 35!


----------



## iamrose

Jen123 said:


> Thank you! Your gold k is to die for!!!




Thanks! She is lovely  hoping to get my first Chanel soon


----------



## jmcadon

My newest Bottega Veneta Iron bag in sunset.


----------



## muchstuff

jmcadon said:


> My newest Bottega Veneta Iron bag in sunset.



Beautiful!


----------



## qudz104

Just purchased a Rebecca minkoff mini perry in burgandy! It's so beautiful!


----------



## emorylight

My acquisition of the week is Delvaux Tempete GM in Rose Indien!


----------



## jellyv

emorylight said:


> My acquisition of the week is Delvaux Tempete GM in Rose Indien!




Stunning and so great for spring![emoji7]


----------



## Bentley443

A Bottega Veneta hobo


----------



## Bentley443

Here is a picture of my Bottega Veneta


----------



## champagnegeek

pjhm said:


> My husband bought himself a vintage guitar and I bought a new purse-mine's lighter...!


I like how you think.  I do the same thing when my husband buys guitars!


----------



## champagnegeek

My last purse was the Coach Saddlebag in black with oxblood details.  Love it!

http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...ar_color=MWC1A&cgid=women-handbags-saddle-bag


----------



## LL777

Coach Rogue


----------



## pjhm

champagnegeek said:


> I like how you think.  I do the same thing when my husband buys guitars!


Love it!!!


----------



## emorylight

jellyv said:


> Stunning and so great for spring![emoji7]



Thank you!   Delvaux really makes such great pieces of art. I plan on taking my new bag out for a test drive today!


----------



## misskris03

champagnegeek said:


> My last purse was the Coach Saddlebag in black with oxblood details.  Love it!
> 
> http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...ar_color=MWC1A&cgid=women-handbags-saddle-bag




That's lovely. The oxblood accents are fantastic.


----------



## jmcadon

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you


----------



## StyleEyes

My new Fendi 2Jours (w/ Burberry twilly I found at Nordstrom Rack!).  First time using it and I'm in love![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## RedSole37

So Beautiful! &#10084;&#65039; 

&#128525; Just bought a Hermes Birkin 35cm from TheRealReal. Hoping to get it authenticated soon. Love her already.


----------



## Sartorial1

I have been looking for a fuchsia bag since I got into color a few years ago. My love of hobos have matured into top handles. Crossbody strap a major plus. I scored a RM mini perry satchel in fuchsia.


----------



## renee_nyc

My Jerome Dreyfuss Carlos in Leopard Gris.


----------



## Emieg

Tory Burch Reva clutch!


----------



## Venessa84

Not a handbag but perfect for the weekends.  LV Keepall in Monogram Macassar


----------



## Tatze

I have been in love with the Chloe Drew bag since I saw it for the first time ! Unfortunately it was far out of my price league .... so I searched for a look alike. First I bought one from Aliexpress and was sooo disappointed about it. The leather was crap and and smelled like plastic .... I returned it straight away. Then I found another look alike in a fashion blog and asked the girl where it was from. Jessica Buurman ... it was a little more expensive than the one from Aliexpress but I gave it a try and ordered one in beige / nut color and small size. I was soooo happy when it arrived ! Looks really good, leather is smooth and not smelly and it fits with everything ! If someday I will win in lottery, I will definitly buy the original as well ; - ))) What do you think ?


----------



## emorylight

I just picked up my Delvaux limited edition Dark Night Tempete tonight.  I love this bag to bits already, it's super versatile   Here's my Dark Night at night against the light.


----------



## Lilpistol71

A vintage EEL Skin Shoulder Bag/Clutch


----------



## Lilpistol71

My Vintage EEL Skin Clutch/Handbag


----------



## Sartorial1

emorylight said:


> My acquisition of the week is Delvaux Tempete GM in Rose Indien!



That is a really stunning piece.


----------



## dasherdash

Just bought one on kickstarter it's has alot of nice feature's panic alarm, bluetooth, lights, mirror, phone charger only $49. Not sure what kickstarter really is. Seem like a real good price. I just goggled purse on there web site. Anyone know anything about kick starter


----------



## DontBeBasic

This Moschino tote!


----------



## jp23

Proenza ps11!


----------



## meowmix318

DontBeBasic said:


> This Moschino tote!



Love the sneakers


----------



## meowmix318

dasherdash said:


> Just bought one on kickstarter it's has alot of nice feature's panic alarm, bluetooth, lights, mirror, phone charger only $49. Not sure what kickstarter really is. Seem like a real good price. I just goggled purse on there web site. Anyone know anything about kick starter



Kickstarter is a start up website where people who are selling a product can do a crowd like fund to help gain sales/ funding to fund their project (hope that makes sense). 

So the bag you got is sold at a discount to you (lower than whatever they will see it st retail value) and will eventually sent to you once they create it. But if they do not reach their goal then their kickstarter project does not get made and you will be refunded the money you pledged to that project.


----------



## Gringach

DontBeBasic said:


> This Moschino tote!



Great style &#128515;&#128077;&#128515;


----------



## emorylight

Sartorial1 said:


> That is a really stunning piece.



Thank you!   I just love Delvaux's craftsmanship so much.  Even their bag charms are really nicely made!


----------



## erseey

DontBeBasic said:


> This Moschino tote!



Wow! You looks awesome, love the tote and especially your sneaker, super cool &#128525;


----------



## erseey

Tory Burch Robinson Mini Dome Stripe, love it!


----------



## Elise.J

Alma pm in Quetsche


----------



## purplefoam

My brand new Celine Trio in Glacier Blue. Can't seem to let it down now!


----------



## tinks14

jellyv said:


> Tod's Small Cape bag, burgundy.


I love love love this bag, and what a gorgeous colour


----------



## Jenniedel

Furla Stacy bucket bag in malachite. It includes a pochette that fits an iPhone 6+


----------



## axcarter

I got this earlier last week, but prior to that, I haven't made any bag purchases since Sept! So I'd say this was a nice treat!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Today i got the mews from my husband for woman's day.. i couldn't wait until tomorrow.. Soo happy to have her.


----------



## sasa72

MK sutton medium tulip. I even haven't use it..., the tag is also still there..hahaha


----------



## Petherezia

Fendi Peekaboo Mini in Black smooth leather. Just bought it yesterday &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. 

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3296020
> 
> Fendi Peekaboo Mini in Black smooth leather. Just bought it yesterday &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;.
> 
> @lisa.petheresia


It is beautiful, congrats!


----------



## pmburk

JW Hulme Market tote. Made in USA.


----------



## jules 8

4 Longchamp totes while on vacation in London


----------



## miss_vibe

@lisa.petheresia this is my dream bag ... so pretty


----------



## pandorabox

Henri Bendel - crossbody


----------



## pandorabox

pmburk said:


> JW Hulme Market tote. Made in USA.




Nice! Love the made in the USA.


----------



## pandorabox

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3296020
> 
> Fendi Peekaboo Mini in Black smooth leather. Just bought it yesterday [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].
> 
> @lisa.petheresia




Classic. Love the strap.


----------



## Petherezia

Thank you Fendi lovers! &#128158; &#128513;

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## Stacey D

iNeedCoffee said:


> I have been expanding my horizons by buying one premier bag a year. Last year was Gucci; this year it's Chloé. I bought this Marcie at Saks in Atlanta this past weekend.


beautiful color!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Stacey D said:


> beautiful color!


Thank you. &#9786;


----------



## cruz_andmama

.


----------



## Msbuffy100

Tatze said:


> I have been in love with the Chloe Drew bag since I saw it for the first time ! Unfortunately it was far out of my price league .... so I searched for a look alike. First I bought one from Aliexpress and was sooo disappointed about it. The leather was crap and and smelled like plastic .... I returned it straight away. Then I found another look alike in a fashion blog and asked the girl where it was from. Jessica Buurman ... it was a little more expensive than the one from Aliexpress but I gave it a try and ordered one in beige / nut color and small size. I was soooo happy when it arrived ! Looks really good, leather is smooth and not smelly and it fits with everything ! If someday I will win in lottery, I will definitly buy the original as well ; - ))) What do you think ?


ooo please don't buy anymore fakes.    There are so many other brands that offer bags for less than the Drew that are legit.


----------



## Tatze

Msbuffy100 said:


> ooo please don't buy anymore fakes.    There are so many other brands that offer bags for less than the Drew that are legit.



Hello, first of all the bag is no fake! It has no logo or writing on it! I also have a original Chloe Marcie and a Miu Miu bag and I don't like fakes, but I was not willing to pay sooo much money for a fashion bag like the Drew. So please don't judge me like that!


----------



## jax818

My first Chanel classic flap.  It is the medium black chevron caviar leather with SHW. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## jax818

pandorabox said:


> Henri Bendel - crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298019




Very cute. Love the color!


----------



## nascar fan

How is it holding up?  I have the matching shoes. Want the bag


----------



## natalia0128

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3296020
> 
> Fendi Peekaboo Mini in Black smooth leather. Just bought it yesterday &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;.
> 
> @lisa.petheresia



Love the bag with the strap


----------



## Petherezia

natalia0128 said:


> Love the bag with the strap


Thank you! &#128158; 

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## Petherezia

jax818 said:


> View attachment 3299006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Chanel classic flap.  It is the medium black chevron caviar leather with SHW. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


Nice shiny caviar leather &#128522;&#128522;

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## natalia0128

StyleEyes said:


> My new Fendi 2Jours (w/ Burberry twilly I found at Nordstrom Rack!).  First time using it and I'm in love![emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3287846



I love matchimg twilly, 
I have same bag in blue, i have exactly same twilly too also in blue too. I bought two and wanted two wrap both handles. 
After i saw this pictures, i will go woth the way you wrap it. 
Not too much


----------



## hikkichan

Tatze said:


> Hello, first of all the bag is no fake! It has no logo or writing on it! I also have a original Chloe Marcie and a Miu Miu bag and I don't like fakes, but I was not willing to pay sooo much money for a fashion bag like the Drew. So please don't judge me like that!




Tatze, I don't earn much either so I always buy preloved when the bag is out of my comfortable price range. There are a lot of brand new bags in the preloved market where the sellers got them as gifts but don't want to keep them.

That's just a suggestion but do what makes you happy!


----------



## StyleEyes

natalia0128 said:


> I love matchimg twilly,
> I have same bag in blue, i have exactly same twilly too also in blue too. I bought two and wanted two wrap both handles.
> After i saw this pictures, i will go woth the way you wrap it.
> Not too much



Oh my gosh, what a coincidence!  I'd love to see a pic.  It's my first fend and I'm really enjoying it!  The bow looks big in the pic, but IRL it's just right for the bag (IMHO)!


----------



## natalia0128

StyleEyes said:


> Oh my gosh, what a coincidence!  I'd love to see a pic.  It's my first fend and I'm really enjoying it!  The bow looks big in the pic, but IRL it's just right for the bag (IMHO)!



I am not sure exactly same twilly


----------



## StyleEyes

natalia0128 said:


> I am not sure exactly same twilly




Super cute!  I think it is the same twilly. It's perfect!


----------



## Rayofsunxo

Mini antigona and wallet on a strap from givenchy and prada bought on v-day.. Then the prada double bag from fashionphile that I am yet to see and hold in my hand for my birthday yesterday. Really enjoying the two black bags as they are my only black bags as of the moment.. Thanks for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rayofsunxo

pandorabox said:


> Henri Bendel - crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298019




Nice looking bag! How big is this? I'm looking for a saddle bag .. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

jax818 said:


> View attachment 3299006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Chanel classic flap.  It is the medium black chevron caviar leather with SHW. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


Your bag is stunning!!


----------



## elfie34

Chloe Drew - in grey since it goes with everything. I end up not using it much though, as I tend to use bigger bags on a daily basis.


----------



## Kendie26

Celine Micro Luggage in dark taupe color...such a pretty neutral color


----------



## MR1005

Mini pochette in DA (technically an SLG) and Eva in Mono


----------



## Kendie26

Kendie26 said:


> Celine Micro Luggage in dark taupe color...such a pretty neutral color




Forgot to attach picture! Celine micro luggage


----------



## MsRandall

My LV Damier Nolita - Been wanting this bag for ages - Ended up with an UNEXPECTED work bonus and decided to treat myself.


----------



## emilyjustice

Well, I didn't think I'd be able to post here for a long, long time, but yesterday I got a pre-loved Tory Burch tote in red/marsala. I think it's mostly canvas. The color is really pretty. Is it weird to carry it as an everyday bag? Or is it only supposed to be a beach bag? Until someone tells me otherwise it's going to replace my crummy old BCBG purse haha.


----------



## meowmix318

emilyjustice said:


> Well, I didn't think I'd be able to post here for a long, long time, but yesterday I got a pre-loved Tory Burch tote in red/marsala. I think it's mostly canvas. The color is really pretty. Is it weird to carry it as an everyday bag? Or is it only supposed to be a beach bag? Until someone tells me otherwise it's going to replace my crummy old BCBG purse haha.



Use it as an everyday bag if you want. Who cares what other people say? It's your bag, enjoy it


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I love the variety in this thread!!!


----------



## Marjan79

My first designer bag. Im so happy with her 

Mulberry neon yellow ostrich kite tote


----------



## meowmix318

oo_let_me_see said:


> I love the variety in this thread!!!



I agree and love your user name


----------



## meowmix318

Marjan79 said:


> My first designer bag. Im so happy with her
> 
> Mulberry neon yellow ostrich kite tote



Love the color and congratulations


----------



## BB8

Kendie26 said:


> Forgot to attach picture! Celine micro luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299798



So pretty! Love the color!


----------



## clydekiwi

My favorite mm


----------



## umlm

My DH bought me this Coach, and i bought my Hermes 35 vintage


----------



## brandi21

Preloved vintage Chanel mini backpack


----------



## Kendie26

Marjan79 said:


> My first designer bag. Im so happy with her
> 
> Mulberry neon yellow ostrich kite tote



Oh wow from the new collection! Love the cheerful color! Congrats!!


----------



## Kendie26

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3296020
> 
> Fendi Peekaboo Mini in Black smooth leather. Just bought it yesterday &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;.
> 
> @lisa.petheresia



Gorgeous!! I can't stop staring at that pretty strap ( major flower lover) Congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

BB8 said:


> So pretty! Love the color!



Many thanks BB8! It's a highly versatile color, more so than I even realized when I bought it


----------



## Petherezia

Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous!! I can't stop staring at that pretty strap ( major flower lover) Congrats!


Thank you! &#128158; @Kendie26

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## BB8

kendie26 said:


> many thanks bb8! It's a highly versatile color, more so than i even realized when i bought it



&#128077;


----------



## pyskhim

I bought this Louis Vuitton Alma epi leather, PM, Kenya brown. I love this bag. It is medium size but walot of storage at the bottom.


----------



## emorylight

I guess it's time for my reveal, too!   Behold, my Brillant MM in Rose Indien!  I just got it this morning.  After months of waiting, I was finally able to add the missing piece to my puzzle today and now my Rose Indien Brillant family is finally complete!  

The first photo is my Brillant MM in Rose Indien.  The second photo is my entire Brillant family in Rose Indien:  GM, MM, Mini, and Charm!


----------



## shrimpi

emorylight said:


> I guess it's time for my reveal, too!   Behold, my Brillant MM in Rose Indien!  I just got it this morning.  After months of waiting, I was finally able to add the missing piece to my puzzle today and now my Rose Indien Brillant family is finally complete!
> 
> The first photo is my Brillant MM in Rose Indien.  The second photo is my entire Brillant family in Rose Indien:  GM, MM, Mini, and Charm!


OMG, that is so gorgeous! I love your little 'family'.


----------



## shrimpi

My Alexander McQueen Mini Padlock in black. He was and still is my favorite designer, and I really wanted to add a McQueen purse to my collection. 

I have a strong preference for mini sized bags, probably because I feel that larger bags tend to be overwhelming on me, but my next purchase will be something with more storage room, at least a small size, maybe even a medium.


----------



## jmr1

Just ordered - not here yet. Graf and Lantz Jaunt Tote in Oatmeal & Ink.


----------



## bagsncakes

shrimpi said:


> My Alexander McQueen Mini Padlock in black. He was and still is my favorite designer, and I really wanted to add a McQueen purse to my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a strong preference for mini sized bags, probably because I feel that larger bags tend to be overwhelming on me, but my next purchase will be something with more storage room, at least a small size, maybe even a medium.




Beautiful [emoji178] are u sure it's the mini? Mini is quite a tiny things. This looks more like the small to me..


----------



## BB8

shrimpi said:


> My Alexander McQueen Mini Padlock in black. He was and still is my favorite designer, and I really wanted to add a McQueen purse to my collection.
> 
> I have a strong preference for mini sized bags, probably because I feel that larger bags tend to be overwhelming on me, but my next purchase will be something with more storage room, at least a small size, maybe even a medium.



So refreshing to find others who appreciate Alexander McQueen. I love his style as well! His designs are like no other. Congrats on this cute mini!!


----------



## pwettychewish

This is a gift from my husband.. michael kors sutton in small!!can't wait to use it.please excuse the original packaging of the handle..


----------



## Marjan79

pwettychewish said:


> This is a gift from my husband.. michael kors sutton in small!!can't wait to use it.please excuse the original packaging of the handle..



Love the color!


----------



## lizmil

the Coach Peanuts Surrey in saddle  --  sorry the picture is huge


----------



## meg_in_blue

Marjan79 said:


> My first designer bag. Im so happy with her
> 
> Mulberry neon yellow ostrich kite tote



Wow....this is such a STUNNING bag!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## eemily1994

I haven't bought a purse in forever. I haven't used a purse in forever either. The last purse that I purchased and used was a cross body vera bradley. (I know old school) So its been awhile lol


----------



## Marjan79

meg_in_blue said:


> Wow....this is such a STUNNING bag!!!  Congrats!!



Thank you


----------



## shrimpi

bagsncakes said:


> Beautiful [emoji178] are u sure it's the mini? Mini is quite a tiny things. This looks more like the small to me..


Thanks! Yes, it is definitely the mini. My TV is relatively small, maybe that is why it looks bigger.


----------



## shrimpi

BB8 said:


> So refreshing to find others who appreciate Alexander McQueen. I love his style as well! His designs are like no other. Congrats on this cute mini!!


Thanks! 

He had such an incredible talent. I wonder why the brand doesn't have a forum here.


----------



## pwettychewish

Marjan79 said:


> Love the color!



Thank you!! I really wanted the electric blue but since its out of stock all over singapore we got this instead..


----------



## BB8

shrimpi said:


> Thanks!
> 
> He had such an incredible talent. I wonder why the brand doesn't have a forum here.



I was wondering the same myself after I bought mine and searched here for a forum. I am actually kinda glad because tbh, I really don't like carrying trendy bags.


----------



## Izzy48

lizmil said:


> the Coach Peanuts Surrey in saddle  --  sorry the picture is huge



Such a fund bag and very pretty as well!


----------



## Izzy48

Marjan79 said:


> My first designer bag. Im so happy with her
> 
> Mulberry neon yellow ostrich kite tote



Great choice. Love your Mulberry, beautiful leather and such a happy color.


----------



## Sazzy3103

Kendie26 said:


> Forgot to attach picture! Celine micro luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299798


Gorgeous bag and really love it in this colour


----------



## Marjan79

lizmil said:


> the Coach Peanuts Surrey in saddle  --  sorry the picture is huge



Love this bag!


----------



## Marjan79

Izzy48 said:


> Great choice. Love your Mulberry, beautiful leather and such a happy color.



Thank you &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## DrFashion

Fendi By The Way.  Carried her for the first time today.


----------



## lizmil

Marjan79 said:


> Love this bag!



Thank you!


----------



## KattH

A Celine phantom cabas tote - love it!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Longchamp Le Pilage "Splash" canvas tote.


----------



## Kendie26

Sazzy3103 said:


> Gorgeous bag and really love it in this colour



Thanks so much Sazzy & love the bags in your avatar!


----------



## Anja Luise

Gucci Jackie Bucket Bag (and Adidas Sneakers in the same color)


----------



## Anja Luise

And a Dolce&Gabbana Miss Sicily


----------



## Sazzy3103

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much Sazzy & love the bags in your avatar!


Thank you, I do love my Givenchy at the moment


----------



## Venessa84

Anja Luise said:


> Gucci Jackie Bucket Bag (and Adidas Sneakers in the same color)


Very cool color and even better you found matching sneakers.


----------



## shrimpi

BB8 said:


> I was wondering the same myself after I bought mine and searched here for a forum. I am actually kinda glad because tbh, I really don't like carrying trendy bags.


I am the same...I do not mind spending a good amount on money on a bag, but I am not in a position to buy a new one every season. So I rather pick the timeless pieces. Although there are lots of classics in the forums. 

I just got a promotion so it's time to get a new one! So exciting, I am not sure yet what to pick.


----------



## BB8

shrimpi said:


> I am the same...I do not mind spending a good amount on money on a bag, but I am not in a position to buy a new one every season. So I rather pick the timeless pieces. Although there are lots of classics in the forums.
> 
> I just got a promotion so it's time to get a new one! So exciting, I am not sure yet what to pick.



Congrats! How exciting! Make sure to post your latest when you get it &#128522;


----------



## Kmora

Anja Luise said:


> And a Dolce&Gabbana Miss Sicily




What do you think of sicily? I think it is very cute but haven't bought any yet. It is very special design so maybe not for every day use but for special occasions


----------



## shrimpi

BB8 said:


> Congrats! How exciting! Make sure to post your latest when you get it &#128522;


Thanks! I will


----------



## sherimehling

I'm 3/3 for 2016. Here are my recent purchases:
January-LV Sienna MM
February- LV Melie 
March-Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Nano in cobalt blue

Pictures below:


----------



## Kmora

sherimehling said:


> I'm 3/3 for 2016. Here are my recent purchases:
> January-LV Sienna MM
> February- LV Melie
> March-Saint Laurent Sac De Jour Nano in cobalt blue
> 
> Pictures below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304922
> View attachment 3304924
> View attachment 3304925




What do you think of the Sienna MM? I am looking to buy it but would like more reviews before I do my purchase


----------



## jessca93

Last handbag i bought was a lancel and idk wat style it is cos i bought it @ a thift shop for $6.00 but its all made of really heavy leather. I had never heard of this brand before but i have a extensive french handbag collection and as soon as i picked that lancel bag up i could tell just by the touch,smell and stiching that it was VERY GOOD QUALITY.. so i purchased it and then googles it when i got home and was Amazed 2 read how popular Lancel is on the other side of the world..(I live in usa and i had NEVER EVEN HEARD OF THIS BRAND.. but it was a FABULOUS FIND AND A ONCE IN LIFETIME PRICE... MY PHONE WONT LET ME UPLOAD PICS ON THE REPLY HERE BUT ILL UPLOAD ONE ON THE IPAD LATER AND MAYBE SOMEBODY CAN TELL ME MORE ABOUT THIS BAG AND WHEN IT WAS MADE AND ID LUV 2 KNOW WHAT THE STYLE NAME FOR IT IS 2...THANX


----------



## meowmix318

jessca93 said:


> Last handbag i bought was a lancel and idk wat style it is cos i bought it @ a thift shop for $6.00 but its all made of really heavy leather. I had never heard of this brand before but i have a extensive french handbag collection and as soon as i picked that lancel bag up i could tell just by the touch,smell and stiching that it was VERY GOOD QUALITY.. so i purchased it and then googles it when i got home and was Amazed 2 read how popular Lancel is on the other side of the world..(I live in usa and i had NEVER EVEN HEARD OF THIS BRAND.. but it was a FABULOUS FIND AND A ONCE IN LIFETIME PRICE... MY PHONE WONT LET ME UPLOAD PICS ON THE REPLY HERE BUT ILL UPLOAD ONE ON THE IPAD LATER AND MAYBE SOMEBODY CAN TELL ME MORE ABOUT THIS BAG AND WHEN IT WAS MADE AND ID LUV 2 KNOW WHAT THE STYLE NAME FOR IT IS 2...THANX



Would love to see photos of your incredible find


----------



## jessca93

meowmix318 said:


> Would love to see photos of your incredible find


Absolutely Hun... I'll take a pic for you right now


----------



## jessca93

My Lancel handbag with very heavy leather.. I paid $6 for it at a thrift store and its in perfect condition...plus made in Italy... Can ne1 tell me Wat style or Wat yr. it came out in? I'd really appreciate this... Please like any info you know or have on it...the leather is sooo thick and heavy and I'd luv to know if it's just belting leather or Wat cos its heavy but barely has ne grain it..but it smells like leather more then ne other of my Chanel,Dior,balenciaga,Burberry,Prada etc...etc..  Soo I'm very intrigued by this $6.00 lancel bag I was blessed enuff to find at a thrift shop...also all those silver rivets say lancel and all the zippers inside are Lampo...


----------



## jessca93

Inside tags made in Italy lancel


----------



## jessca93

Inside lancel bag I paid $6 for @ thrift store


----------



## jessca93

meowmix318 said:


> Would love to see photos of your incredible find


Thank you sooo much! I had never heard of the brand before but it's a empecable bag... I uploaded pics.. Hopefully sum one can tell me if its a older one or Wat the exact style is called? I'd greatly appreciate it.. Idk if it's a popular bag in France or Italy but no1 I ask here in USA has ever heard of it...


----------



## jessca93

Venessa84 said:


> Very cool color and even better you found matching sneakers.


Soooo gorgeous!!! I'm using my lambskin lady Dior today but wow tht l.v. is sooo stunning/breathe taking


----------



## meowmix318

jessca93 said:


> Thank you sooo much! I had never heard of the brand before but it's a empecable bag... I uploaded pics.. Hopefully sum one can tell me if its a older one or Wat the exact style is called? I'd greatly appreciate it.. Idk if it's a popular bag in France or Italy but no1 I ask here in USA has ever heard of it...




I think it looks like a great bag for the price you got  and hope some one can give you some onsite to your new bag


----------



## jessca93

Awwee thabk u soo much..i really appraciate that....


----------



## hazzygogo

Hi there.  I finally found the Pandora I have been hunting for!  It's the large size from previous years and has been disco'ed.  It is used buy lovely!  The perfect bag.
Thanks for asking


----------



## mmmilkman

The last handbag added to my collection. I was thinking of buying it but a friend surprised it by gifting it to me. Hope that still counts!


----------



## citrusydrank

Got a pre loved YSL Muse Two bag recently! Literally in love with it.


----------



## meowmix318

mmmilkman said:


> The last handbag added to my collection. I was thinking of buying it but a friend surprised it by gifting it to me. Hope that still counts!



Aww those are the best surprises


----------



## jmr1

mmmilkman said:


> The last handbag added to my collection. I was thinking of buying it but a friend surprised it by gifting it to me. Hope that still counts!


so cute!! congrats on the awesome bag!


----------



## jmr1

Marjan79 said:


> My first designer bag. Im so happy with her
> 
> Mulberry neon yellow ostrich kite tote


What a lovely bag!! Congrats & enjoy


----------



## wentshopping

Bought last week. Mulberry Bayswater Deep-embossed Croc in Camel 






postimg.org/image/edevyogpf/

postimg.org/image/9ci5g8q3t/

Twilly-covered handles for Protection 

postimg.org/image/aj6ex2knt/


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

citrusydrank said:


> Got a pre loved YSL Muse Two bag recently! Literally in love with it.



A beautiful find!!!! Too sad they discontinued the whole bag(


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Ordered it December last year as Christmas present from my hubby Cannot be more happier with it - my first Chanel


----------



## Iluvcoachbags

My recent purchase? I spent a weekend with a friend who insisted I accompany her to an estate sale, I agreed with the condition we go to a nearby winery afterwards. I purchased SIX (6) Coach Bags at the estate sale for $85 - how do I even begin to verify if these are authentic?  We took them home and finished her bottles of Coach Leather Cleaner and Leather Moisturizer and these bags look gorgeous.

Here are four of the bags as follows:
  Coach 9186 Black Duffle
  Coach 9305 Tan Med 
  Coach 9572 Black Tote
  Coach 9973 Kit Bag


----------



## Iluvcoachbags

My recent purchase? I spent a weekend with a friend who insisted I accompany her to an estate sale, I agreed with the condition we go to a nearby winery afterwards. I purchased SIX (6) Coach Bags at the estate sale for $85 - how do I even begin to verify if these are authentic?  We took them home and finished her bottles of Coach Leather Cleaner and Leather Moisturizer and these bags look gorgeous.

Here are two more of the bags as follows:
  Coach Men's Toiletries Bag
  Coach Blue Wallet


----------



## Iluvcoachbags

My recent purchase? I spent a weekend with a friend who insisted I accompany her to an estate sale, I agreed with the condition we go to a nearby winery afterwards. I purchased SIX (6) Coach Bags at the estate sale for $85 - how do I even begin to verify if these are authentic? We took them home and finished her bottles of Coach Leather Cleaner and Leather Moisturizer and these bags look gorgeous.

Here are four of the bags as follows - photos are attached now! See below:
  Coach 9186 Black Duffle
  Coach 9305 Tan Med 
  Coach 9572 Black Tote
  Coach 9973 Kit Bag


----------



## keishapie1973

Coach Rogue in mineral....[emoji3]


----------



## Harper Quinn

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Ordered it December last year as Christmas present from my hubby Cannot be more happier with it - my first Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310011



gorgeous!


----------



## Harper Quinn

My first proenza schouler- the ps1 pouch in maize brightening up the day! &#128155;


----------



## Elida

V


----------



## Runner Mom

It's beautiful!!


----------



## Kendie26

mmmilkman said:


> The last handbag added to my collection. I was thinking of buying it but a friend surprised it by gifting it to me. Hope that still counts!



Totally adorable picture of you both...love the style on both of you!


----------



## Swedengirl

Mulberry Cara oxblood with gold lion and heart rivets:


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> Coach Rogue in mineral....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3310252


Very nice color and the leather looks divine!


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Harper Quinn said:


> My first proenza schouler- the ps1 pouch in maize brightening up the day! &#128155;




Love the colour!!! I am getting obsessed with any types of yellow!!


----------



## Izzy48

Purchased a beautiful Coach Rogue in mineral and a  Coach Tea Rose Dinky. Also purchased a pink Dinky! The first time I have purchased Coach to that extent in many years.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Love the colour!!! I am getting obsessed with any types of yellow!!



Me too! It's a fabulous neutral- goes with so much, looks amazing with prints and adds a pop of fun colour, different to red....


----------



## Lilpags07

My Tory Burch Robinson chain wallet!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## gswpurse

ysl woc with shw...


----------



## Sferics

PS pouch in black...and it's already love


----------



## pallina1990

Mulberry Bayswater in Pewter (second hand).

New to tPF and can't figure out how to add a photo  :wondering sorry


----------



## Jaidybug

gswpurse said:


> ysl woc with shw...




Gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

This little beauty arrived today.my 4th Gucci Disco bagthis one in black.


----------



## Vinnie42

A Chloe Rainy blue small Maise satchel. &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Vinnie42

Vinnie42 said:


> A Chloe Rainy blue small Maise satchel. &#65533;&#65533;




I have managed to attach a picture. Apologies for two posts.


----------



## BB8

Vinnie42 said:


> I have managed to attach a picture. Apologies for two posts.



Enjoy! I've had mine for a few years and she's holding up beautifully! I love mine &#9786;


----------



## Izzy48

Swedengirl said:


> Mulberry Cara oxblood with gold lion and heart rivets:
> 
> View attachment 3310523



So beautiful, love my Mulberry bags!


----------



## Vanana

Chanel 16 Spring Bright Blue Lambskin square mini with silver hardware, and metallic pixelated calfskin leather rectangular mini in Rose Gold with silver hardware.


----------



## Linds31289

I just ordered this gorgeous Tory Burch tote for summer!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Vanana said:


> Chanel 16 Spring Bright Blue Lambskin square mini with silver hardware, and metallic pixelated calfskin leather rectangular mini in Rose Gold with silver hardware.


Both bags are beautiful but I am drooling over your rose gold Chanel! Simply stunning! Enjoy them!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Linds31289 said:


> I just ordered this gorgeous Tory Burch tote for summer!




I've been debating this one! I love it!


----------



## Linds31289

VerucaSalt921 said:


> I've been debating this one! I love it!


Its STUNNING in person! The online picture doesn't do it any justice!!! I can't wait to receive it! Go for it! I don't know how much longer they will have it.


----------



## gswpurse

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

My latest purchase.. Thanks for letting me share![emoji8]


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Very nice color and the leather looks divine!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Vanana

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Both bags are beautiful but I am drooling over your rose gold Chanel! Simply stunning! Enjoy them!


 
Thank you. It's a nice icy pink so I use it as a neutral with lots of outfits.


----------



## Vanana

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Ordered it December last year as Christmas present from my hubby Cannot be more happier with it - my first Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310011


 
Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Vanana

jessca93 said:


> My Lancel handbag with very heavy leather.. I paid $6 for it at a thrift store and its in perfect condition...plus made in Italy... Can ne1 tell me Wat style or Wat yr. it came out in? I'd really appreciate this... Please like any info you know or have on it...the leather is sooo thick and heavy and I'd luv to know if it's just belting leather or Wat cos its heavy but barely has ne grain it..but it smells like leather more then ne other of my Chanel,Dior,balenciaga,Burberry,Prada etc...etc..  Soo I'm very intrigued by this $6.00 lancel bag I was blessed enuff to find at a thrift shop...also all those silver rivets say lancel and all the zippers inside are Lampo...


 
great find! I don't have the exact info you're looking for, but saw that someone is selling the bag online, maybe you want to contact the seller and ask? here's the link:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Lancel-Leather-Handbag-55436f6bd3a2a73d9d004996


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

xtnxtnxtn said:


> My latest purchase.. Thanks for letting me share![emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3311944


Lovely Kelly  Enjoy!!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Lovely Kelly  Enjoy!!




Thank you Matryoshka!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## wentshopping

Bought this pre-owned gem from a colleague who's a fellow bag addict. (Twillys not included )

Why, hello there, my little nero hero:

Prada Tessuto Saffiano Shopping Bag


----------



## wentshopping

xtnxtnxtn said:


> My latest purchase.. Thanks for letting me share![emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3311944



Gorgeous


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

wentshopping said:


> Gorgeous




Thank you!![emoji8]


----------



## allyloupuppy

Vanana said:


> Chanel 16 Spring Bright Blue Lambskin square mini with silver hardware, and metallic pixelated calfskin leather rectangular mini in Rose Gold with silver hardware.



This gold one is gorgeous! Is the color more true to life in the 1st photo? Also, would you mind sharing the price?


----------



## Vanana

allyloupuppy said:


> This gold one is gorgeous! Is the color more true to life in the 1st photo? Also, would you mind sharing the price?


 
Of course. The 1st photo is true to life (icy pink against shiny silver hardware). The color is called pinky gold and is a very icy rose gold tone. 


2nd photo was taken under intense yellow lighting. 


Chanel bags change color tones under different lighting (except black) and are chameleons   The bag is a classic rectangular mini so it's $3100+tax. 


Good luck!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Vanana said:


> Of course. The 1st photo is true to life (icy pink against shiny silver hardware). The color is called pinky gold and is a very icy rose gold tone.
> 
> 
> 2nd photo was taken under intense yellow lighting.
> 
> 
> Chanel bags change color tones under different lighting (except black) and are chameleons   The bag is a classic rectangular mini so it's $3100+tax.
> 
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks, it's hustle beautiful!


----------



## Ilovebags_jv

I bought longchamp neo planetes 2weeks ago at a boutique. Kindly authenticate my bag. Thanks. 

Serial#. 1009851
1512578001


----------



## Supurselv

My last handbag purchase was a Monogram Noe! I'm absolutely loving her!


----------



## soramillay

My first Lady Dior!


----------



## vivelebag

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3315675
> 
> 
> My first Lady Dior!




Gorgeous LD! Congratulations!


----------



## BeachBagGal

The Dinky in Smoke from the new Coach 1941 collection (with the additional chain strap attached too). [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; this bag!!


----------



## sunshinesash

My new [to me] Longchamp LM Metal in black- this is my first [but surely not my last] bag purchase of 2016, after selling 3 bags that were collecting dust in my closet. 

I'm a big fan of lightweight shoulder totes, and she certainly fit the bill


----------



## jujuly

Supurselv said:


> My last handbag purchase was a Monogram Noe! I'm absolutely loving her!



Looks cute!^^


----------



## anthrosphere

Last bag I bought was from etsy. Love it.


----------



## bags connoiseur

i just ordered the Cambridge Batchel 15 inches in bright pink. will post a pic once its delivered. guess i'm prepping for summer already ..lol


----------



## Nshanise

Chevron caviar WOC

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2016/03/04/56d983c16d64bc77e30153c2/m_56d983c6f09282f675015658.jpg


----------



## vena_g

Valentino Rockstud Camera Crossbody Bag


----------



## Htufo

Mine was the Louis Vuitton Azure Noe BB - I am in Florida so it's great in the warm weather.  Loving her.


----------



## Bedany73

My last purchase yesterday on The flash sale from mytheresa.com. img.mytheresa.com/1088/1088/66/jpeg/catalog/product/e9/P00139324--STANDARD.jpg


----------



## YS1_

Bought the Céline Taupe Mini Belt Bag in Grained Calfskin yesterday [emoji4]
Kind of an impulse buy, but a stunning piece nonetheless (and thank goodness, NOT another black bag!)


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

YS1_ said:


> View attachment 3322563
> 
> 
> Bought the Céline Taupe Mini Belt Bag in Grained Calfskin yesterday [emoji4]
> Kind of an impulse buy, but a stunning piece nonetheless (and thank goodness, NOT another black bag!)


Wow, what a stunning bag!!! Great choice!


----------



## Erynies

Chanel rectangular mini in so black from a lovely TPFer!!


----------



## Peach08

Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Speedy 35


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Erynies said:


> Chanel rectangular mini in so black from a lovely TPFer!!


I would love to see a picture!


----------



## Erynies

BerlinArtGirl said:


> I would love to see a picture!



There you go! Left corner a bit worn but overall in excellent condition


----------



## labellusting

Erynies said:


> There you go! Left corner a bit worn but overall in excellent condition



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ayumih

Artsy MM in mono


----------



## Kmora

Louis Vuitton Pallas Clutch in black!


----------



## jax818

Chanel reissue 2.55 so black [emoji7]


----------



## clydekiwi




----------



## fatcat2523

Evelyne TGM in Vert De Gris Amazon


----------



## PrincessCypress

jax818 said:


> View attachment 3324610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel reissue 2.55 so black [emoji7]



Looooooove!!!


----------



## anis azmi

Balenciaga city rouge lipstick &#128149;


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Erynies said:


> There you go! Left corner a bit worn but overall in excellent condition


I love it, enjoy!


----------



## anis azmi

Erynies said:


> There you go! Left corner a bit worn but overall in excellent condition


woww all black everything


----------



## Erynies

labellusting said:


> Gorgeous!!!





BerlinArtGirl said:


> I love it, enjoy!





anis azmi said:


> woww all black everything




Thank you, ladies! It was my HG bag


----------



## pwettychewish

My husband bought it last Feb but got it just this week because he was working overseas.. I am so inlove with this MK sutton and the handle covers just look perfect with the blue sutton.. &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Dextersmom

The Gucci Tian Tote...as presented by my boys Dexter and Walter.


----------



## clevercat

Dextersmom said:


> The Gucci Tian Tote...as presented by my boys Dexter and Walter.




The bag is lovely, but those boys...[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji74]


----------



## Dextersmom

clevercat said:


> The bag is lovely, but those boys...[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji74]


Thank you Clevercat...they are my everything.


----------



## Purse lover1969

My Tawny Supersoftt Calf Leather Mini Belt Bag from Celine and some sandals to go with her (all Spring Summer 2016).


----------



## anis azmi

Purse lover1969 said:


> My Tawny Supersoftt Calf Leather Mini Belt Bag from Celine and some sandals to go with her (all Spring Summer 2016).


wow the color and the leather looks so nicee


----------



## anis azmi

pwettychewish said:


> My husband bought it last Feb but got it just this week because he was working overseas.. I am so inlove with this MK sutton and the handle covers just look perfect with the blue sutton.. &#128525;&#128525;


beautiful blue!


----------



## Elaine1904

2014 French Riviera flap bought preloved [emoji7][emoji4]

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## kellytheshopper

Elaine1904 said:


> 2014 French Riviera flap bought preloved [emoji7][emoji4]
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3326324




Drooling over this [emoji7] enjoy!!!!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Elaine1904 said:


> 2014 French Riviera flap bought preloved [emoji7][emoji4]
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3326324


Nice!!!!


----------



## klb0521

LV Boulogne 35. I am cleaning her up now. Conditioning the straps and cleaning up the brass, so she will be ready for the town.


----------



## Elaine1904

kellytheshopper said:


> Drooling over this [emoji7] enjoy!!!!






BerlinArtGirl said:


> Nice!!!!




Thank you! [emoji7][emoji18][emoji9][emoji4]


----------



## TraceySH

Louis Vuitton Sevres in Magnolia Mahina leather!


----------



## TraceySH

Dextersmom said:


> The Gucci Tian Tote...as presented by my boys Dexter and Walter.



I love this!! I was weak and got the padlock, duffle, french wallet, key case and small chain bag in Tian. You never know when there will be a boring year, with boring colors. This print is just so fun. And I have 3 tabbies that like to monitor my purchases too!


----------



## TraceySH

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3315675
> 
> 
> My first Lady Dior!



Sooooo pretty!!


----------



## Dextersmom

TraceySH said:


> I love this!! I was weak and got the padlock, duffle, french wallet, key case and small chain bag in Tian. You never know when there will be a boring year, with boring colors. This print is just so fun. And I have 3 tabbies that like to monitor my purchases too!


Wow...you did well too...congrats.  It is a beautiful print and so unique.


----------



## TraceySH

Dextersmom said:


> Wow...you did well too...congrats.  It is a beautiful print and so unique.



Very different, and I think one that will wear well with time, not "trendy" just beautiful. Do you find your tote to be large enough to carry for travel? I.e., to fit a laptop, ipad, etc in it and not feel like the handles are strained?


----------



## Andrea777

TraceySH said:


> Louis Vuitton Sevres in Magnolia Mahina leather!



Love mahina

My last purchase Mahina xs in mordore.


----------



## MiaGioia

Via_04 said:


> My Antigona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167057


Lovely!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

TraceySH said:


> Very different, and I think one that will wear well with time, not "trendy" just beautiful. Do you find your tote to be large enough to carry for travel? I.e., to fit a laptop, ipad, etc in it and not feel like the handles are strained?


I just started using my tote on Monday and it holds a ton (iPad, wallet, card case, scarf, water bottle, makeup bag, lotion, floss, work supplies, etc.) and is still lightweight and easy to carry.  So far I am in love.


----------



## TraceySH

Andrea777 said:


> Love mahina
> 
> My last purchase Mahina xs in mordore.



Oh wow! That color is amazing! I believe they have retooled the leather they are using now, it's a bit hardier (less 'soft') than the old Mahina. So, not sure they will have those lovely colors anymore!


----------



## MissEmilyAnn

Most recent purchase was the Chanel Boy Bag. Old Medium. Its now my favorite bag in my collection!


----------



## Martini0317

Chanel Leather Deauville Small. In love!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Chanel single flap jumbo!  And my unboxing video.


----------



## Bonus123

Hi can anyone help me to authentic my neo epi leather red handbag? the seller claims it is vintage series so does not contain any datecode.. i m new here and i m not sure how to open my own forum Sry for bothering but i reallly need help...pls help me


----------



## hazzygogo

I'm obsessed!  Just purchased this LV Cindy Sherman messenger.  And yes there will be no more bag purchases for YEARS&#128522;


----------



## Vancang

My new speedy 30 jungle collection


----------



## Dextersmom

Fell in love and brought home this Balenciaga Metal Plate City this past Thursday night.


----------



## BB8

Bonus123 said:


> Hi can anyone help me to authentic my neo epi leather red handbag? the seller claims it is vintage series so does not contain any datecode.. i m new here and i m not sure how to open my own forum Sry for bothering but i reallly need help...pls help me



Hello. Try posting your authentication question under the specific designer forum. Just do a search under your designer, and check for an authentication forum there. Good luck!


----------



## tiffanylyman

The last purse I bought was over two years ago right after my promotion, it is my lovely LV Alma bb! https://www.instagram.com/p/1ilgTMvn_J/


----------



## Andrea777

TraceySH said:


> Oh wow! That color is amazing! I believe they have retooled the leather they are using now, it's a bit hardier (less 'soft') than the old Mahina. So, not sure they will have those lovely colors anymore!



This is a preloved from Tradesy and leather is nice and soft. Thanks for compliment. Just bought navy Amelia wallet to go with.


----------



## Amethystgirl

Dextersmom said:


> Fell in love and brought home this Balenciaga Metal Plate City this past Thursday night.



Stunning! The City is high on my wish list. This colour is lovely!


----------



## modish_Michelle

tiffanylyman said:


> The last purse I bought was over two years ago right after my promotion, it is my lovely LV Alma bb! https://www.instagram.com/p/1ilgTMvn_J/


hey there  I have actually watched your YT and just came across you here and recognized your face, then read where you list your YT channel  and I remembered I had seen your channel  I am new to YT and also have a channel but have been enjoying watching everyone's LV videos 
your bag is super cute!
@MB_LVoe  -->IG
The MichelleB -->YT
modish_Michelle -->TPF


----------



## Dextersmom

Amethystgirl said:


> Stunning! The City is high on my wish list. This colour is lovely!


Thank you.


----------



## BlueCherry

Vanana said:


> Chanel 16 Spring Bright Blue Lambskin square mini with silver hardware, and metallic pixelated calfskin leather rectangular mini in Rose Gold with silver hardware.





Linds31289 said:


> I just ordered this gorgeous Tory Burch tote for summer!





xtnxtnxtn said:


> My latest purchase.. Thanks for letting me share![emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3311944





anis azmi said:


> Balenciaga city rouge lipstick &#128149;





pwettychewish said:


> My husband bought it last Feb but got it just this week because he was working overseas.. I am so inlove with this MK sutton and the handle covers just look perfect with the blue sutton.. &#128525;&#128525;





TraceySH said:


> Louis Vuitton Sevres in Magnolia Mahina leather!



Beautiful colours ladies - made my day on this miserable rainy afternoon


----------



## BlueCherry

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3315675
> 
> 
> My first Lady Dior!



Congratulations, it's gorgeous.  I haven't been able to take the step towards my first Dior, I don't really want to pay for it :grouch:

Mind you I said that about Fendi when I was buying contemporary only.


----------



## BlueCherry

YS1_ said:


> View attachment 3322563
> 
> 
> Bought the Céline Taupe Mini Belt Bag in Grained Calfskin yesterday [emoji4]
> Kind of an impulse buy, but a stunning piece nonetheless (and thank goodness, NOT another black bag!)



Beautiful bag, congratulations and enjoy.  I had this in black but couldn't get on with the opening because I'm an impatient grump .  I still want one though when I see photo's like this.


----------



## OneTwoMany

Mulberry Medium Lily in Blush Pink - found this little treasure at Bicester, God only knows where this has been hiding!


----------



## Vancang

Dextersmom said:


> Fell in love and brought home this Balenciaga Metal Plate City this past Thursday night.




Omg [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I love this beauty...enjoy!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vancang said:


> Omg [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I love this beauty...enjoy!!!!


Thank you.


----------



## meowmix318

OneTwoMany said:


> Mulberry Medium Lily in Blush Pink - found this little treasure at Bicester, God only knows where this has been hiding!



I don't normally like Mulberry but your bag is very cute and looks good on you


----------



## OneTwoMany

meowmix318 said:


> I don't normally like Mulberry but your bag is very cute and looks good on you



Thank you. I'm a bit Mulberry Mad but this is my new fave!


----------



## tiffanylyman

modish_Michelle said:


> hey there  I have actually watched your YT and just came across you here and recognized your face, then read where you list your YT channel  and I remembered I had seen your channel  I am new to YT and also have a channel but have been enjoying watching everyone's LV videos
> your bag is super cute!
> @MB_LVoe  -->IG
> The MichelleB -->YT
> modish_Michelle -->TPF


lol! That's awesome! Thank you! I'm still trying to figure out how everything works on here lol


----------



## Marjan79

Mulberry Jamie in oxblood


----------



## nilds019

Neverfull mm damier ebene. Bought three weeks ago. Already have the monogram version on my wishlist. Can't believe I didn't buy this sooner. Such a perfect everyday bag, especially with you kids [emoji127] [emoji8][emoji108]&#127996;


----------



## miyakahkun

My first brand new LV (because the first was pre-loved) &#128522;


----------



## Runner Mom

Beautiful!


----------



## Catherine2016

A Manduca cotton add-on for my baby carrier


----------



## fabuleux

Purse lover1969 said:


> My Tawny Supersoftt Calf Leather Mini Belt Bag from Celine and some sandals to go with her (all Spring Summer 2016).



Nice!


----------



## fabuleux

keishapie1973 said:


> Coach Rogue in mineral....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3310252



I love the color!


----------



## MsDuVille

Purse lover1969 said:


> My Tawny Supersoftt Calf Leather Mini Belt Bag from Celine and some sandals to go with her (all Spring Summer 2016).


 OMG that bag is so beautiful!


----------



## laurenwears

I just bought a Goyard St. Louis PM yesterday


----------



## PennyD2911

laurenwears said:


> I just bought a Goyard St. Louis PM yesterday




Beautiful - congrats!


----------



## dotty8

MissEmilyAnn said:


> Most recent purchase was the Chanel Boy Bag. Old Medium. Its now my favorite bag in my collection!



That's gorgeous! And I like your nail polish too, hehe


----------



## Purse lover1969

Thanks so much! I do not own a single bag in Caramel or Tawny, so I was holding out hope that Celine would come out with something in this color in 2016 in a bag I dig. So excited, but the Supersoft Calf is extremely prone to scratching. Just taking it out and about for a week, I can see the grain is getting marked up. C'est la vie. Normally, I am very anal about not getting my stuff scratched/stained/etc. but I will live with some patina on my first Mini Belt bag.


----------



## leooh

just bought this beauty home yesterday, my Pearlized Lady Dior in classic grey... thank you for sharing in my joy!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Wang Rocco duffel in oyster during Black Friday.


----------



## BlueCherry

leooh said:


> View attachment 3332166
> 
> just bought this beauty home yesterday, my Pearlized Lady Dior in classic grey... thank you for sharing in my joy!




It's utterly gorgeous. I'm not a huge fan of gold but I am of grey however this combo is really growing on me.


----------



## hillaryhath

Hell yeah for consignment, purchased both of these on Saturday:









I'm going to wear the Saumur backward though, that side looks better imo.


----------



## lovecupcakes

I purchased a Tory Burch Mini Fleming which should be coming in a couple days 

http://images.neimanmarcus.com/ca/1/product_assets/V/1/U/V/7/NMV1UV7_mu.jpg


----------



## leooh

BigCherry said:


> It's utterly gorgeous. I'm not a huge fan of gold but I am of grey however this combo is really growing on me.




thank you dear! i'm leaning towards grey bags right now, not sure why. the gold is very very light irl. go for it!


----------



## leooh

hillaryhath said:


> Hell yeah for consignment, purchased both of these on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to wear the Saumur backward though, that side looks better imo.




congrats! two great bags at once!


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga 2013 First bag in chèvre Bronze Noix limited edition


----------



## baglover1973

A gift from the hubby. Louis Vuitton croisette [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Iluvhaute

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3333216
> 
> A gift from the hubby. Louis Vuitton croisette [emoji173]&#65039;


That is such a pretty bag. I can't seem to find it online...


----------



## Acctt

Hello everyone!
I just got this beautiful LV Palm Springs Mini and filmed a review in case you want to know more about this backpack  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BhEN4f3JRc


----------



## lovecupcakes

Such a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## baglover1973

Iluvhaute said:


> That is such a pretty bag. I can't seem to find it online...



HI, it is a new release and they do not have it online yet.  You can call the 1-800 number and they can locate one in the boutiques for you!


----------



## Andrea777

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3333216
> 
> A gift from the hubby. Louis Vuitton croisette [emoji173]&#65039;



Nice hubby! Beautiful. I bought Mahina Amelia in dark blue and waiting for Amelia is white in mail because I'm crazy. (This is after Mahina xs and xl mordore two weeks ago. I really need to be banned for a while)


----------



## baglover1973

Andrea777 said:


> Nice hubby! Beautiful. I bought Mahina Amelia in dark blue and waiting for Amelia is white in mail because I'm crazy. (This is after Mahina xs and xl mordore two weeks ago. I really need to be banned for a while)



can't blame you! Mahina leather is TDF!


----------



## elh11205

speedy 40 in monogram canvas for weekend travel


----------



## clu13

Purchased on Saturday in NYC and arrived today - the recently discontinued Goyard Grenadine - just a few remain and I had to snag the Black on Black.


----------



## clu13

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3333216
> 
> A gift from the hubby. Louis Vuitton croisette [emoji173]&#65039;



This is such a pretty bag! And a sweet hubby!


----------



## baglover1973

clu13 said:


> This is such a pretty bag! And a sweet hubby!


Thank you! He isn't so bad


----------



## PatriciaF

Kate Spade


----------



## hazzygogo

Givenchy Small Pandora Butterfly and Magnolia Messenger Bag.  Nice alternative to the standard black bag.


----------



## Love4MK

This little cutie from Yoogi's Closet arrived today!  It looks like nobody used it!


----------



## Kmora

Love4MK said:


> This little cutie from Yoogi's Closet arrived today!  It looks like nobody used it!
> View attachment 3335054




One of my favourite designs!


----------



## neshanta

Alma PM vernis amarante. &#128578;


----------



## neshanta

anis azmi said:


> Balenciaga city rouge lipstick &#128149;


stunning red!!!!!!


----------



## neshanta

jax818 said:


> Very cute. Love the color!


loveeeeeeeee


----------



## neshanta

YS1_ said:


> View attachment 3274728
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to myself. White croc embossed classic medium monogram tassel satchel with silver hardware [emoji7] brand new color for the croc embossed series for this season, other than the usual red and black. It's completely stunning in person, the picture doesn't do it justice. [emoji173]&#65039; it's so reminiscent of SLP's marbled/black/white theme of their store and website... The croc embossed is simply perfect and I can't stop ogling at it!




this is gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## neshanta

Kyokei said:


> My last handbag purchase was my LV Alma BB in Griotte,


this colour is so beautiful


----------



## neshanta

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Valentino rockstud pebbled calfskin medium tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163585


wow!!! gorgeous


----------



## baglover1973

Love4MK said:


> This little cutie from Yoogi's Closet arrived today!  It looks like nobody used it!
> View attachment 3335054



LOVE this! congrats!


----------



## Love4MK

baglover1973 said:


> LOVE this! congrats!



Aw, thanks!  It's little, but surprisingly roomy!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Large Gucci soho leather chain in black w/gold hardware.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Large Gucci soho leather chain in black w/gold hardware.


oops forgot the pic


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> oops forgot the pic


----------



## honeymania

and this 5 days later, but thinking about returning it because it has a stain


----------



## brunchatchanels

After seeing you ladies with amazing B,...


----------



## anis azmi

neshanta said:


> stunning red!!!!!!


thank you!


----------



## neshanta

BAGLADY 3375 said:


>


have this in red. Love it!!!!!


----------



## neshanta

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3333216
> 
> A gift from the hubby. Louis Vuitton croisette [emoji173]&#65039;


very ladylike bag; i love it!


----------



## neshanta

miyakahkun said:


> My first brand new LV (because the first was pre-loved) &#128522;


Don't be fooled by the size. This bag holds a lot and the magnet is strong. Such a good splurge, I wear mine more often than I thought I would.


----------



## neshanta

TraceySH said:


> Louis Vuitton Sevres in Magnolia Mahina leather!


oh wow beautiful pink !


----------



## neshanta

leechiyong said:


> Mine is the Saint Laurent Sac de Jour toy-size in electric pink.  I know a lot of people don't care for these super tiny bags, but I love them and haven't stopped wearing it since I received it.


this colorrrrr :yahoo


----------



## TraceySH

neshanta said:


> oh wow beautiful pink !



Thank you so much! It's a very different bag for me to have purchased. I am usually a little over the top (so much fun Gucci this year) so this classic is a different route. But the quality and the muted logo with perforation, well, I then got the Babylone Mahina in Ivory! Couldn't help myself!!


----------



## thebaghag

The latest bag I bought is this gigantic Chanel classic flap  I believe this is the biggest commercially available classic flap that Chanel has made by far  https://www.instagram.com/p/BEYHNRliyVn/?taken-by=thebaghag


----------



## Lalaka

Last week I bought new Sac du Jour. Just love the colour&#128153;!


----------



## Lalaka

thebaghag said:


> The latest bag I bought is this gigantic Chanel classic flap  I believe this is the biggest commercially available classic flap that Chanel has made by far  https://www.instagram.com/p/BEYHNRliyVn/?taken-by=thebaghag



 Wow! Stunning!


----------



## thebaghag

Lalaka said:


> Wow! Stunning!


Thank you! It's huuuuuge haha. Fits everything!!


----------



## thebaghag

Lalaka said:


> Last week I bought new Sac du Jour. Just love the colour&#128153;!


Oh i do loofa that color


----------



## Lalaka

thebaghag said:


> Oh i do loofa that color



Normally I am black-bag-girl&#128530;But I decided to put some colour in my life &#9996;&#127995;&#65039;


----------



## thebaghag

Lalaka said:


> Normally I am black-bag-girl&#128530;But I decided to put some colour in my life &#9996;&#127995;&#65039;


hahaha blue is fantastic! And meanwhile I'm normally a colored bag kinda gal but of late I have crossed over to neutrals hahaha


----------



## thebaghag

Lalaka said:


> Normally I am black-bag-girl&#128530;But I decided to put some colour in my life &#9996;&#127995;&#65039;


loofa-- love. lol my laptop can't spell lol


----------



## bagloverny

I got this Givenchy Antigona in linen last week, totally smitten &#128525;


----------



## myluvofbags

Lalaka said:


> Last week I bought new Sac du Jour. Just love the colour&#128153;!


Wow, yes this color is amazing! Been seeing some many beautiful blues recently.


----------



## jax818

bagloverny said:


> I got this Givenchy Antigona in linen last week, totally smitten [emoji7]




Love the color!  Congrats!!


----------



## thealise

I just bought a Coccinelle Meganhttp://www.fashionette.fi/coccinelle-megan-bucket-bag-pelle-vitello-double-nero-silver


----------



## Lalaka

myluvofbags said:


> Wow, yes this color is amazing! Been seeing some many beautiful blues recently.



Yep, but Saint Laurent took my heart &#128571;


----------



## Lalaka

bagloverny said:


> I got this Givenchy Antigona in linen last week, totally smitten &#128525;



Perfect bag! I love the structure!


----------



## thealise

I just bought a Coccinelle Megan bucket bag a few days ago. I just love it! It is black on the outside and silver inside&#128584;


----------



## StyleEyes

My DH just bought this for me for no good reason, other than he is the sweetest and knows my need for 'just one more bag'!  




Photo credit: Gucci


----------



## Elaine1904

I spent my birthday week in Paris. I got my HG ML flap in caviar and GHW. Hubby was so impressed with the savings compared to Australia that he decided to let me buy my next birthday present [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]&#127870;

Diorama in medium size in Gris Dior [emoji177]


----------



## Raishrie

the LV speedy 30 in monogram print! love love loveeeee it! however, I have been eyeing the LV delightful MM in damier azur with the pink interior and think that will be my next purchase!


----------



## Love4MK

Hahaha ... *awkward laughter** ... Having just joined the Balenciaga club a mere few days ago, I had a moment of weakness and joined the Celine club too!  I've been stalking this bag for months now and my local Neiman's had ONE left so I took it as a sign that I had to bring her home!  Meet Miss Micro Luggage!!!


----------



## Sazzy3103

Just bought the baby Saint Laurent SDJ in fog. My first SL and so far I'm loving it!


----------



## Lalaka

Elaine1904 said:


> View attachment 3336561
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336562
> 
> 
> I spent my birthday week in Paris. I got my HG ML flap in caviar and GHW. Hubby was so impressed with the savings compared to Australia that he decided to let me buy my next birthday present [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]&#127870;
> 
> Diorama in medium size in Gris Dior [emoji177]


 
I looove your bags! Diorama is perfect! P.S. I love to see other people wearing ML Chanel  flap, but don't wear mine&#128556;


----------



## Lalaka

Sazzy3103 said:


> Just bought the baby Saint Laurent SDJ in fog. My first SL and so far I'm loving it!



 In love with SDJ too. Nice choice!


----------



## clevercat

Sazzy3103 said:


> Just bought the baby Saint Laurent SDJ in fog. My first SL and so far I'm loving it!




I am smitten with this! If you get chance, I'd love to see what fits inside it [emoji173]&#65039; the colour and style are just beautiful.


----------



## Sazzy3103

Lalaka said:


> In love with SDJ too. Nice choice!


Thank you


----------



## Sazzy3103

clevercat said:


> I am smitten with this! If you get chance, I'd love to see what fits inside it [emoji173]&#65039; the colour and style are just beautiful.



It fits a surprising amount actually for a small/medium bag:

Louis Vuitton makeup bag
Balenciaga pouch
A6 size diary and pen
Gum and tissues
Prescription glasses in pouch
House keys and work keys 
Compact mirror
Comb 
Saint Laurent card holder
Body spray
iPhone 6 (using to take pics)

This all fits very comfortably in the bag with no strain on the leather. I did change from my Balenciaga long wallet to the SL card holder, but other than that it fits about the same amount as my small Givenchy Antigona.


----------



## Sazzy3103

clevercat said:


> I am smitten with this! If you get chance, I'd love to see what fits inside it [emoji173]&#65039; the colour and style are just beautiful.



Everything inside (sorry can't figure out how to include multiple pictures!)


----------



## clevercat

Sazzy3103 said:


> It fits a surprising amount actually for a small/medium bag:
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton makeup bag
> 
> Balenciaga pouch
> 
> A6 size diary and pen
> 
> Gum and tissues
> 
> Prescription glasses in pouch
> 
> House keys and work keys
> 
> Compact mirror
> 
> Comb
> 
> Saint Laurent card holder
> 
> Body spray
> 
> iPhone 6 (using to take pics)
> 
> 
> 
> This all fits very comfortably in the bag with no strain on the leather. I did change from my Balenciaga long wallet to the SL card holder, but other than that it fits about the same amount as my small Givenchy Antigona.




Thank you so much for posting! So now I need this bag lol. I walked past it in Harrods yesterday, and although I thought it was beautiful, I dismissed it as being too small. Ha! Wrong! Also, I just [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039; your Bal CP. is that Dark Violet from a couple of years ago? I have the long wallet in that colour - like a little jewel [emoji7]


----------



## Sazzy3103

I thought it might be too small and was debating the SDJ small size, but I didn't want to end up carrying more than I needed just because I had the space! 
Thanks, no it's the Ultraviolet from 2014 if I remember right (might even be 2013, trying to remember when I bought it!). Balenciaga really do the best colours out of all the designers I think.


----------



## Sazzy3103

clevercat said:


> Thank you so much for posting! So now I need this bag lol. I walked past it in Harrods yesterday, and although I thought it was beautiful, I dismissed it as being too small. Ha! Wrong! Also, I just [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039; your Bal CP. is that Dark Violet from a couple of years ago? I have the long wallet in that colour - like a little jewel [emoji7]


I thought it might be too small and was debating the SDJ small size, but I didn't want to end up carrying more than I needed just because I had the space! 
Thanks, no it's the Ultraviolet from 2014 if I remember right (might even be 2013, trying to remember when I bought it!). Balenciaga really do the best colours out of all the designers I think.


----------



## Amethystgirl

Love4MK said:


> Hahaha ... *awkward laughter** ... Having just joined the Balenciaga club a mere few days ago, I had a moment of weakness and joined the Celine club too!  I've been stalking this bag for months now and my local Neiman's had ONE left so I took it as a sign that I had to bring her home!  Meet Miss Micro Luggage!!!
> View attachment 3336941



So cute, it looks like a little face!



Sazzy3103 said:


> Just bought the baby Saint Laurent SDJ in fog. My first SL and so far I'm loving it!



I love it, and count me among those who are shocked at how roomy it is!


----------



## agnesman1996

A Prada saffiano galleria tote in small black gold hardware


----------



## charlie_c

Mansur Gavriel Bucket bag


----------



## Amethystgirl

charlie_c said:


> Mansur Gavriel Bucket bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338133



Ooh very nice!


----------



## simply_c

charlie_c said:


> Mansur Gavriel Bucket bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338133


 Mine was a Mansur Gavriel bucket bag too, but in the mini mini size


----------



## kauraas

Saint Laurent Mini Monogram Crossbody! Been wanting this little one for a whiiile and finally pulled the trigger when I found it for an awesome price.


----------



## charlie_c

simply_c said:


> Mine was a Mansur Gavriel bucket bag too, but in the mini mini size




Thanks ! My mini and mini mini are still on the way...

And technically those are the ones I last received...hee hee... I found my caviar boy bags at last this weekend. Got both the red and the black. The long hunt is finally over!


----------



## louie_louie

Givenchy Mini Pandora in the magnolia print


----------



## Toronto24

Chanel medium filigree flap


----------



## Tatze

I went 40 last week and for a long time I had decided to buy the Chloe Marcie Small Crossbody bag in Abstract White as a present for myself ! I absolutely love the nude colors of Chloe !!!


The bag had been available in many online shops during the last weeks (I almost checked it every day !) Then the great day had come and I wanted to order (directly on my birthday, I know I should have ordered it directly when I saw it ; - ((( ) But the bag was sold out everywhere I looked ! It was like jinxed !!! It was nowhere to find ! I searched the internet, called the big Chloe shops in Berlin and visited the one shop in my hometown where you can buy Chloe bag .... nothing !!!


But I REALLY wanted this bag and no other ! So I tried almost every possible search in google and when I almost gave up hoping, I found the bag at an online shop in France ! I ordered it right away (that was on Monday) with even 10% discount ; - ))) Today it arrived and I am soooo looking forward to get home to unpack the parcel !!! 


So, if everything goes right, I will have my dream bag in hands this afternoon !
I am sooo happy ! This is a great start into my 40s !!!


Pictures will follow ; - )))


----------



## Baglover600

I bought this Celine mini belt at NM last weekend only to find out Celine bags are selling on Groupon! I feel like returning it for a different brand since a Groupon listing depreciates the brand. What do you think?


----------



## charlie_c

My boys arrived!


----------



## EZLN

[emoji7]


----------



## Love4MK

Baglover600 said:


> View attachment 3340938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this Celine mini belt at NM last weekend only to find out Celine bags are selling on Groupon! I feel like returning it for a different brand since a Groupon listing depreciates the brand. What do you think?



Be careful.  I want to say that Celine bags sold on Groupon are fakes, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Baglover600

Love4MK - I did not buy it on Groupon - I bought it at Neiman Marcus. I feel like the brand itself is depreciated because - fake or not- it was on Groupon. What do you think?


----------



## Sandra.AT

EZLN said:


> [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3340971



It looks sooo beautiful .. I love the chevron and this colour.. It looks so elegant and gorgeous..Congratulations [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Love4MK

Baglover600 said:


> Love4MK - I did not buy it on Groupon - I bought it at Neiman Marcus. I feel like the brand itself is depreciated because - fake or not- it was on Groupon. What do you think?



I apologize - I misread what you said!  And no, I don't believe brands being sold on Groupon depreciates the brand itself.  If that was the case, nobody would be buying ANY high end designers because there are replicas of everything!

Regardless, your bag is beautiful and I hope you enjoy it!  I just entered the Celine club as a first timer myself!


----------



## EZLN

Sandra.AT said:


> It looks sooo beautiful .. I love the chevron and this colour.. It looks so elegant and gorgeous..Congratulations [emoji1][emoji1]





Thanks Sandra!  I love it!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Baglover600 said:


> View attachment 3340938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this Celine mini belt at NM last weekend only to find out Celine bags are selling on Groupon! I feel like returning it for a different brand since a Groupon listing depreciates the brand. What do you think?




I heard a lot about the Celines on groupon being fakes, someone posted that Celine confirmed that groupon is not authorized to sell their products.


----------



## Vancang

Gucci Disco in Black...Long time thinking about this beauty and finally got it for Mother's Day gift[emoji6]


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

charlie_c said:


> My boys arrived!
> 
> View attachment 3340946


Wow, I love them both! Enjoy!


----------



## Andrea777

Here she is, my new to me noir Mahina xxl, Madonna can't have all the fun


----------



## miriamchien

My last bag is Givenchy Nightingale, also the FIRST designer bag from me to me. I thought my first "from me to me" would be Balenciaga, Chloe or Celine, but finally in love with this beautiful baby!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Vancang said:


> Gucci Disco in Black...Long time thinking about this beauty and finally got it for Mother's Day gift[emoji6]
> View attachment 3341579



Love it!!  Early mothers day Gucci for me too.


----------



## Tatze

Tatze said:


> I went 40 last week and for a long time I had decided to buy the Chloe Marcie Small Crossbody bag in Abstract White as a present for myself ! I absolutely love the nude colors of Chloe !!!
> 
> 
> The bag had been available in many online shops during the last weeks (I almost checked it every day !) Then the great day had come and I wanted to order (directly on my birthday, I know I should have ordered it directly when I saw it ; - ((( ) But the bag was sold out everywhere I looked ! It was like jinxed !!! It was nowhere to find ! I searched the internet, called the big Chloe shops in Berlin and visited the one shop in my hometown where you can buy Chloe bag .... nothing !!!
> 
> 
> But I REALLY wanted this bag and no other ! So I tried almost every possible search in google and when I almost gave up hoping, I found the bag at an online shop in France ! I ordered it right away (that was on Monday) with even 10% discount ; - ))) Today it arrived and I am soooo looking forward to get home to unpack the parcel !!!
> 
> 
> So, if everything goes right, I will have my dream bag in hands this afternoon !
> I am sooo happy ! This is a great start into my 40s !!!
> 
> 
> Pictures will follow ; - )))


Here it is, sooo beautiful! I am really happy, that I found it! 

Sent from my D5803 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Stansy

Tatze said:


> Here it is, sooo beautiful! I am really happy, that I found it!
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using PurseForum mobile app



Pics?


----------



## Tatze

Ups!!!







Sent from my D5803 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Stansy

Oh, my, this is pretty!


----------



## Tatze

Stansy said:


> Oh, my, this is pretty!


Thanks very much! Love her too! Tomorrow I will take her out for the first time [emoji7] 

Sent from my D5803 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Rocket_girl

miriamchien said:


> My last bag is Givenchy Nightingale, also the FIRST designer bag from me to me. I thought my first "from me to me" would be Balenciaga, Chloe or Celine, but finally in love with this beautiful baby!



Wow- great pic of a gorgeous bag. Lovely choice- enjoy her. Congrats!


----------



## adorabol

My last bag is Hermes Birkin 35.
Just two days ago, I bought my second birkin in France.


----------



## adorabol

EZLN said:


> [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3340971


She is absolutely stunning!


----------



## EZLN

Kelly Yoo said:


> She is absolutely stunning!




Thanks Kelly!!!  I admire it everyday! [emoji6]

Your Birkin is to die for!!! Congrats!


----------



## pursetime

Kelly Yoo said:


> My last bag is Hermes Birkin 35.
> Just two days ago, I bought my second birkin in France.


so pretty!


----------



## kittyland06

Kelly Yoo said:


> My last bag is Hermes Birkin 35.
> Just two days ago, I bought my second birkin in France.



lovely!


----------



## FunBagz

These guys (mostly from my recent trip to Paris).   them all and the special memories of my trip!


----------



## Elaine1904

FunBagz said:


> These guys (mostly from my recent trip to Paris).   them all and the special memories of my trip!




Whoa - every one is to die for!! I thought I went crazy in Paris! Amazing haul - so jelly! [emoji172][emoji172][emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;


----------



## kyy_in

GoldengirlNY said:


> View attachment 3166731
> 
> Soft lockit mm in Galet [emoji7]



Wow - I must admit I have never been a fan of LV but this bag and this photo are almost changing my mind. Looks beautiful!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

FunBagz said:


> These guys (mostly from my recent trip to Paris).   them all and the special memories of my trip!


Great pic and perfect bags/slgs!!


----------



## simply_c

charlie_c said:


> Thanks ! My mini and mini mini are still on the way...
> 
> And technically those are the ones I last received...hee hee... I found my caviar boy bags at last this weekend. Got both the red and the black. The long hunt is finally over!


Have you received your MG bags yet? What colour and leather combo did you get for them? 

Congrats!! It's always a great feeling when you finally find the ones you are hunting for


----------



## missnike

Hi everyone, I just bought my first designer bag, Saint Laurent monogrammed envelope chain wallet through their website.
I was so happy and excited for it to arrived, when it arrives I opened it immediately and found out that they didn't send me any identification cards. Not to mention the chain was unwrapped and I can see a bit of dirt inside the bag. I feel so disappointed. Emailed them they said the ID card should be inside the bag. I told them it's not in there and I've asked for them to send me the ID cards but I haven't heard from them more than 24 hours now which is weird as they normally reply within 24 hours.
I don't know what to do  is there anyone experiencing something like this? What should I do?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I`ve never purchased Moschino...I just bought this because it looked fun (and was on sale ). I`m 37 do you think I`m too old for this?

'Super Moschino' Yoshi crossbody bag


----------



## Tingeling

Chanel So Black Chevron Jumbo


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I`ve never purchased Moschino...I just bought this because it looked fun (and was on sale ). I`m 37 do you think I`m too old for this?
> 
> 'Super Moschino' Yoshi crossbody bag



No, not to old!! Who is there to decide what a lady should wear and if it is appropriate to her age?! Please do not think like that! 
This purse is fantastic, very fun and flirty I myself never got a Moschino, but I always check what they have, because they have cool styles and interesting decisions!! Enjoy it, you deserve it!!


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Baglover600 said:


> Love4MK - I did not buy it on Groupon - I bought it at Neiman Marcus. I feel like the brand itself is depreciated because - fake or not- it was on Groupon. What do you think?



I have never seen it on Groupon, can you give a link? 
After your message I do not know what to think, because I love-love-love Celine, but Groupon?! May be it is some pre-loved Celine posted by a consignment store?


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Tatze said:


> Ups!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using PurseForum mobile app



Congratulations!! It is a beauty!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

missnike said:


> Hi everyone, I just bought my first designer bag, Saint Laurent monogrammed envelope chain wallet through their website.
> I was so happy and excited for it to arrived, when it arrives I opened it immediately and found out that they didn't send me any identification cards. Not to mention the chain was unwrapped and I can see a bit of dirt inside the bag. I feel so disappointed. Emailed them they said the ID card should be inside the bag. I told them it's not in there and I've asked for them to send me the ID cards but I haven't heard from them more than 24 hours now which is weird as they normally reply within 24 hours.
> I don't know what to do  is there anyone experiencing something like this? What should I do?



I would return it. That`s too much money not to be completely satisfied.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Matryoshka.ca said:


> No, not to old!! Who is there to decide what a lady should wear and if it is appropriate to her age?! Please do not think like that!
> This purse is fantastic, very fun and flirty I myself never got a Moschino, but I always check what they have, because they have cool styles and interesting decisions!! Enjoy it, you deserve it!!



Awwwwww thanks
I think I`m going to give it to my niece for her birthday.
I`m a Gucci girl and i still want something fun so I just pre-ordered this:
Maybe this is more age appropriate for me. Whaddayathink?


----------



## emilyjustice

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I`ve never purchased Moschino...I just bought this because it looked fun (and was on sale ). I`m 37 do you think I`m too old for this?
> 
> Never too old for Mario! Plus that is adorable. Moschino is so spunky. I can imagine all of the good outfits to plan with it!!


----------



## hehe1223

Marion quilted chain shoulder slouchy tote


----------



## HandbagDiva354

emilyjustice said:


> Never too old for Mario! Plus that is adorable. Moschino is so spunky. I can imagine all of the good outfits to plan with it!!



I agree!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

I adore your bag!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Tingeling said:


> Chanel So Black Chevron Jumbo



I adore your bag!


----------



## Tingeling

BerlinArtGirl said:


> I adore your bag!


 
Thank you, my favourite Chanel ever


----------



## Runner Mom

Beautiful!!


----------



## DontBeBasic

I'm living for my new Louboutin document holder!  I have to pack light but it's worth it


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Awwwwww thanks
> I think I`m going to give it to my niece for her birthday.
> I`m a Gucci girl and i still want something fun so I just pre-ordered this:
> Maybe this is more age appropriate for me. Whaddayathink?



What a cool birthday gift!!  

But this Gucci is breathtaking! I would rather think that it is rather sophisticated than age appropriate  

I should defifnitely check the Gucci bag collection this year, sometimes they have outstanding purses)))


----------



## Penelope P.

classic black longchamp


----------



## coolladypenguin

A Balenciaga Velo (Gris Fossil). This is my first Balenciaga and I am likinf it very much.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G928I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dodowin

coolladypenguin said:


> A Balenciaga Velo (Gris Fossil). This is my first Balenciaga and I am likinf it very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349280
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928I using PurseForum mobile app




Congratz! My dream bag!


----------



## FunBagz

coolladypenguin said:


> A Balenciaga Velo (Gris Fossil). This is my first Balenciaga and I am likinf it very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349280
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928I using PurseForum mobile app



Great bag!


----------



## Handbagmenageri

Tingeling said:


> Chanel So Black Chevron Jumbo




Excuse me as I drool. That looks divine!


----------



## Ovarylord

I love your bag....which is why I bought it for myself for Xmas last year. It really is beautiful, soft and smooshy....everything a good Bal should be. Congrats on your purchase &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Martini0317

Chanel Leather Deauville


----------



## Baglover600

Matryoshka.ca said:


> I have never seen it on Groupon, can you give a link?
> 
> After your message I do not know what to think, because I love-love-love Celine, but Groupon?! May be it is some pre-loved Celine posted by a consignment store?






I don't know why I can't attach the link but here's a pic of the deal. It irritated me so much I returned the bag to NM. Now I'm back to deciding what bag to get. I was thinking about branching out away from LV - I really want a Chanel...and a Chloe...and a SL...and another LV. 
I called the Celine SA and asked why Celine doesn't do anything to Groupon about basically lying but she didn't have an answer (I really don't think Groupon had real Celine bags, but I do think it's just tacky to have Celine bags in Groupon).


----------



## Tatze

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Congratulations!! It is a beauty!!


Thanks very much! Had her with me the whole weekend and already got a lot of compliments [emoji12] [emoji7] 

Sent from my D5803 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Tatze

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Awwwwww thanks
> I think I`m going to give it to my niece for her birthday.
> I`m a Gucci girl and i still want something fun so I just pre-ordered this:
> Maybe this is more age appropriate for me. Whaddayathink?


Like the wallet very much [emoji106] [emoji6] could you give me the name of the model? 

Sent from my D5803 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Tingeling

Handbagmenageri said:


> Excuse me as I drool. That looks divine!


 
LOL,  I am in love


----------



## Olgamdl

My last bag was the LV pochette &#128513;


----------



## Shrinkkbo

My Chanel GST , perfect for work


----------



## Michellekw

LV Siena PM on May 9!


----------



## susie21can

Chanel Single Flap Jumbo Beige Clair with GHW


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Tatze said:


> Like the wallet very much [emoji106] [emoji6] could you give me the name of the model?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using PurseForum mobile app




I'll tag you and post photos when I receive it[emoji254]
Here is the online page:


----------



## hikkichan

Lady Dior Croisiere Wallet in Black Lambskin


----------



## Mattbridge89

My newest bag is the Louis Vuitton Pochette Jour GM in Damier Graphite. Purchased at the New Bond Street store in London. My SA was a dream to work with and was showing me loads of different options. 






What do you think? I love it!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

[emoji166]Coach Swagger 21 Colorblock[emoji166]


----------



## Tatze

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I'll tag you and post photos when I receive it[emoji254]
> Here is the online page:
> View attachment 3352136


 


Thanks very much - I will have a look ; - )))


----------



## Hohogurl

I bought this bag April 7th, 2016 in the Queenstown New Zealand Louis Vuitton on vacation. I told my SA Misao that I wanted a good every day bag and that could handle travelling.  This was the second bag she showed me and I was like "ouuuuu" I did not know Louis Vuitton had this design but it was gorgeous once I tried it on.  I'm short like around 5'1 so the MM Pont Neuf did not look to overbearing on me.  Plus there is a shoulder strap which will come in handy when I need to look more casual.  Love love this bag. I don't baby it as much as I do for my Louis Vuitton Saint Germain MM so it's super functional.  This bag looks good at night and day.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Hohogurl said:


> I bought this bag April 7th, 2016 in the Queenstown New Zealand Louis Vuitton on vacation. I told my SA Misao that I wanted a good every day bag and that could handle travelling.  This was the second bag she showed me and I was like "ouuuuu" I did not know Louis Vuitton had this design but it was gorgeous once I tried it on.  I'm short like around 5'1 so the MM Pont Neuf did not look to overbearing on me.  Plus there is a shoulder strap which will come in handy when I need to look more casual.  Love love this bag. I don't baby it as much as I do for my Louis Vuitton Saint Germain MM so it's super functional.  This bag looks good at night and day.




It looks sooo gorgeous.. Congratulations a perfect everyday and all-weather bag


----------



## Selenalynn

Saint Laurent shopping tote[emoji7]


----------



## meowmix318

Hohogurl said:


> I bought this bag April 7th, 2016 in the Queenstown New Zealand Louis Vuitton on vacation. I told my SA Misao that I wanted a good every day bag and that could handle travelling.  This was the second bag she showed me and I was like "ouuuuu" I did not know Louis Vuitton had this design but it was gorgeous once I tried it on.  I'm short like around 5'1 so the MM Pont Neuf did not look to overbearing on me.  Plus there is a shoulder strap which will come in handy when I need to look more casual.  Love love this bag. I don't baby it as much as I do for my Louis Vuitton Saint Germain MM so it's super functional.  This bag looks good at night and day.




Love the look of this class bag


----------



## TraceySH

LV GO-14's!!


----------



## MR1005

bought the favorite mm yesterday while in Vegas.


----------



## missmetal

Hohogurl said:


> I bought this bag April 7th, 2016 in the Queenstown New Zealand Louis Vuitton on vacation. I told my SA Misao that I wanted a good every day bag and that could handle travelling.  This was the second bag she showed me and I was like "ouuuuu" I did not know Louis Vuitton had this design but it was gorgeous once I tried it on.  I'm short like around 5'1 so the MM Pont Neuf did not look to overbearing on me.  Plus there is a shoulder strap which will come in handy when I need to look more casual.  Love love this bag. I don't baby it as much as I do for my Louis Vuitton Saint Germain MM so it's super functional.  This bag looks good at night and day.


Thanks for posting! I hadn't seen this before.


----------



## Hohogurl

It's the new model came out in March check out the LV website&#128516;


----------



## Precious84

This! My first Hermes - Evelyne III PM in Casaque Red Taurillon Clemence leather. Post originally from my IG: @bagsbabybody


----------



## Runner Mom

Love it!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Precious84 said:


> This! My first Hermes - Evelyne III PM in Casaque Red Taurillon Clemence leather. Post originally from my IG: @bagsbabybody




Beautiful


----------



## KCeboKing

My retail therapy on Friday!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Beautiful Coach Tea Rose Crossbody in Chalk. In stores today...The photo does not do it justice.


----------



## Swedengirl

As I cant get Anya Hindmarch here I managed to get a pre-loved one from UK shipped to me. I absolutly Love it! Also got an Anya heart studded keypouch to go with her. The dustbag is funny, you can use it as a bag itself!


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought home this beauty yesterday.  I have been waiting patiently on a list for a few months now and finally received the text from my lovely Nordstrom SA Heidi that it came in.  I am so excited to present...my PreFall Chanel 225 Reissue in Chevron distressed calfskin and brushed ghw.


----------



## Mariapia

Longchamp


----------



## Pessie

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home this beauty yesterday.  I have been waiting patiently on a list for a few months now and finally received the text from my lovely Nordstrom SA Heidi that it came in.  I am so excited to present...my PreFall Chanel 225 Reissue in Chevron distressed calfskin and brushed ghw.



That's a beauty


----------



## Vancang

iPhone 6s Plus wristlet...perfect match,perfect fit[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## Dextersmom

Pessie said:


> That's a beauty


Thank you.


----------



## loveydovey35

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home this beauty yesterday.  I have been waiting patiently on a list for a few months now and finally received the text from my lovely Nordstrom SA Heidi that it came in.  I am so excited to present...my PreFall Chanel 225 Reissue in Chevron distressed calfskin and brushed ghw.


 
Stunning, lovely! had not seen anything like this before, enjoy and thanks for sharing your beauty with us!


----------



## loveydovey35

My newest addition to my handbag collection, the Celine Mini Luggage in Black, love it!


----------



## loveydovey35

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home this beauty yesterday.  I have been waiting patiently on a list for a few months now and finally received the text from my lovely Nordstrom SA Heidi that it came in.  I am so excited to present...my PreFall Chanel 225 Reissue in Chevron distressed calfskin and brushed ghw.


 


Baglover600 said:


> View attachment 3340938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this Celine mini belt at NM last weekend only to find out Celine bags are selling on Groupon! I feel like returning it for a different brand since a Groupon listing depreciates the brand. What do you think?


 
It all depends if you bought the bag because you love it, or because of the "value" or exclusivity of it. No judgment either way, if you don't love it anymore I say return it.


----------



## ecdemic

I picked up the Louis Vuitton Petite Malle Epi Leather in Or a few weeks ago.
It's a great bag, big enough to fit essentials and is basically a neutral so it goes with everything.


----------



## hazzygogo

This PM Delightful LV has become my new fav!


----------



## Dextersmom

loveydovey35 said:


> Stunning, lovely! had not seen anything like this before, enjoy and thanks for sharing your beauty with us!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

loveydovey35 said:


> My newest addition to my handbag collection, the Celine Mini Luggage in Black, love it!


Beautiful...congrats.


----------



## hehe1223

Vancang said:


> iPhone 6s Plus wristlet...perfect match,perfect fit[emoji106]&#127996;
> View attachment 3358617




Wow so pretty!


----------



## Vancang

hehe1223 said:


> Wow so pretty!




Thanks&#129303;


----------



## J.A.N.




----------



## Purse FanGirl

Coach Chalk Rogue. Beautiful limited edition 1941 series off white with red piping and luxe leather. Can't wait until summer!


----------



## westvillage

Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 3359400
> 
> 
> Coach Chalk Rogue. Beautiful limited edition 1941 series off white with red piping and luxe leather. Can't wait until summer!



Just beautiful!


----------



## westvillage

Longchamp LeFoulonne saddlebag ...


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Thank you &#128522;


----------



## alansgail

The last handbag I've bought (that I've received anyway, I have 2 more coming) is the Balenciage Shrug hobo from '06 in Ink.
This is the lightest bag I own, so easy to carry.


----------



## sunglow

Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch


----------



## TraceySH

sunglow said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch
> View attachment 3360221




Congrats! I think hands down one of the most utilitarian high end bags on the market. Love [emoji7]


----------



## sunglow

TraceySH said:


> Congrats! I think hands down one of the most utilitarian high end bags on the market. Love [emoji7]



Thanks! I'm really enjoying it. It's quite roomy for a small bag.


----------



## LVlover4ever

Hermes Picotin MM


----------



## balletdune

I've just purchase the Kate Spade Mini Rachelle in black. It's coming soon and I'm excited!!


----------



## applecidered

Here is mine from the Gucci sale... I'm done for this year, no more handbags!


----------



## neshanta

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home this beauty yesterday.  I have been waiting patiently on a list for a few months now and finally received the text from my lovely Nordstrom SA Heidi that it came in.  I am so excited to present...my PreFall Chanel 225 Reissue in Chevron distressed calfskin and brushed ghw.


I think my heart skipped a beat when I saw this beauty!!!! Ohhhhh she is beautifullllllllll.


----------



## neshanta

applecidered said:


> Here is mine from the Gucci sale... I'm done for this year, no more handbags!


Beautiful colour!


----------



## Applefull

B30 anemone


----------



## dangerouscurves

Applefull said:


> B30 anemone
> 
> View attachment 3362489




Beautiful bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Harper Quinn

Balenciaga metallic edge city in rose des sables


----------



## dangerouscurves

Harper Quinn said:


> Balenciaga metallic edge city in rose des sables




Oooohh!!! This is also beautiful!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

neshanta said:


> I think my heart skipped a beat when I saw this beauty!!!! Ohhhhh she is beautifullllllllll.


Thank you.


----------



## Sandra.AT

My new speedy b25 [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 i got it yesterday and took her out today and it is a really great bag .. I'm impressed how light weight she is and how much it can fit and everything stays in place in the bag


----------



## BlueCherry

Applefull said:


> B30 anemone
> 
> View attachment 3362489







Harper Quinn said:


> Balenciaga metallic edge city in rose des sables




Beautiful bags. One so vibrant and the other a great neutral....


----------



## 19flowers

LV SC PM Perforated Noir


----------



## meowmix318

applecidered said:


> Here is mine from the Gucci sale... I'm done for this year, no more handbags!



Beautiful bag, I keep saying the same thing but yet here I am buying another bag lol


----------



## applecidered

meowmix318 said:


> Beautiful bag, I keep saying the same thing but yet here I am buying another bag lol


Lol so true!! And seeing everyone's beautiful new buys are tempting.


----------



## comeflywithme

Mansur Gavriel Mini mini in black/gold. Not sure if i want to keep this one


----------



## missconvy

19flowers said:


> LV SC PM Perforated Noir





This is an awesome bag!



Applefull said:


> B30 anemone
> 
> View attachment 3362489




Wow this color is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## luv_bagz

Scored a beautiful Carolina Hererra wallet in quilted lamb skin. 

My first CH and it's gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Harper Quinn said:


> Balenciaga metallic edge city in rose des sables


What a gorgeous colour!!


----------



## baghagg

luv_bagz said:


> View attachment 3363148
> 
> 
> Scored a beautiful Carolina Hererra wallet in quilted lamb skin.
> 
> My first CH and it's gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;



Gorgeous!


----------



## Boehm Collector

The last handbag i purchased .. about 2- 3 weeks ago... was an aqua Henri Bendel West 57th Satchel.


----------



## Applefull

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks for appreciating my second baby


----------



## Applefull

BigCherry said:


> Beautiful bags. One so vibrant and the other a great neutral....


 Thanks a bunch! It took me awhile to get this purple b


----------



## dangerouscurves

Applefull said:


> Thanks for appreciating my second baby




Girl!!! It's my dream bag!!!


----------



## Amethystgirl

Swedengirl said:


> As I cant get Anya Hindmarch here I managed to get a pre-loved one from UK shipped to me. I absolutly Love it! Also got an Anya heart studded keypouch to go with her. The dustbag is funny, you can use it as a bag itself!
> 
> View attachment 3357765
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357766



Stunning! What model is that if I may ask?


----------



## chpvtt

Currently on hold for me as presale [emoji7] Can't wait to pick up on Weds. [emoji111]&#127996;&#65039;


----------



## Harper Quinn

sunglow said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 Pouch
> View attachment 3360221



I have this in yellow maize colour and it's amazing. You will find it so chic and practical!


----------



## Harper Quinn

dangerouscurves said:


> Oooohh!!! This is also beautiful!!!





BerlinArtGirl said:


> What a gorgeous colour!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Swedengirl

Amethystgirl said:


> Stunning! What model is that if I may ask?




Thank you  its the "Maxi Zip Satchel" by Anya Hindmarch.


----------



## socallvlover

Harper Quinn said:


> Balenciaga metallic edge city in rose des sables



Really love this! Such a  beautiful combo for spring/summer!


----------



## LVChanelLISA

The last purse I bought was this past Wednesday... Blue Ostrich Gucci soho shoulder bag!


----------



## Harper Quinn

socallvlover said:


> Really love this! Such a  beautiful combo for spring/summer!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Harper Quinn

LVChanelLISA said:


> View attachment 3363889
> 
> 
> The last purse I bought was this past Wednesday... Blue Ostrich Gucci soho shoulder bag!



wow that's a stunner!


----------



## contributor

LVChanelLISA said:


> View attachment 3363889
> 
> 
> The last purse I bought was this past Wednesday... Blue Ostrich Gucci soho shoulder bag!


GORGEOUS! A real stunner.
So fresh and bright. Enjoy it!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Errrr... I didn't realise I would find it so soon but here is my Balenciaga black metallic edge city!


----------



## miss_t4k3n

The soon to be discontinued Mulberry Alexa in Oak.... 
These sales are killing me and my wallet...




Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dodowin

miss_t4k3n said:


> The soon to be discontinued Mulberry Alexa in Oak....
> These sales are killing me and my wallet...
> 
> View attachment 3364423
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app




Bag twin!!  I got the same bag on sales!


----------



## myluvofbags

LVChanelLISA said:


> View attachment 3363889
> 
> 
> The last purse I bought was this past Wednesday... Blue Ostrich Gucci soho shoulder bag!


Love your new exotic!  Congrats


----------



## hazzygogo

applecidered said:


> Lol so true!! And seeing everyone's beautiful new buys are tempting.


Your shiba inu is lovely!  We have one too and adore her&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## nashpoo

So naughty! Bought them the same day but got such great deals! [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## heyrenee

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3364833
> 
> View attachment 3364834
> 
> So naughty! Bought them the same day but got such great deals! [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]



Love the light blue!! And I also may have bought 2 bags on sale in one week... My poor bank account &#128586;&#128584; its sale season so it's ok right??


----------



## cococho

I just bought myself a YSL Cabas Chyc as a birthday present to myself  It's totally personal preference, but I prefer the pre Hedi Slimane version of the bag!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFnL14KESa6/?taken-by=thecityconfidential

Love all the gorgeous bags in this thread!


----------



## fatcat2523

Got Moynat Pauline Edge 30cm for my mom in Gris Tourterelle with Navy


----------



## obcessd

My Celine nano I'm souris! [emoji4]


----------



## BlueCherry

obcessd said:


> View attachment 3366020
> 
> 
> My Celine nano I'm souris! [emoji4]




Gorgeous I just got the micro in souris &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## charlie_c

obcessd said:


> View attachment 3366020
> 
> 
> My Celine nano I'm souris! [emoji4]




Such a nice neutral color!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Tatze said:


> Like the wallet very much [emoji106] [emoji6] could you give me the name of the model?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using PurseForum mobile app




It's here![emoji177]


----------



## obcessd

charlie_c said:


> Such a nice neutral color!




I know! I'm really excited about using it! I hope it matches with everything. I haven't taken it out yet because I'm not sure if I should spray it with leather protection or not.


----------



## meowmix318

Just purchased this Saint Laurent bag from Saks.com (arrived yesterday) but am considering returning it. It seems kind of the small side for me. But I love the color (and it matches my beautiful dog)


----------



## MrsGlamorous

My new to me Chanel Jumbo Lambskin with gold hardware single flap.. 

Paired with my poudre patent Valentino Rockstuds for my husbands work dinner..


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

obcessd said:


> View attachment 3366020
> 
> 
> My Celine nano I'm souris! [emoji4]


Lovely!I was looking at the exact same bag last week. Do you find it easy to style/match?


----------



## Kendie26

LVChanelLISA said:


> View attachment 3363889
> 
> 
> The last purse I bought was this past Wednesday... Blue Ostrich Gucci soho shoulder bag!



WOW....totally LOVE EVERYTHING about your new beauty!Congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

HandbagDiva354 said:


> It's here![emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3366348
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366349
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366353
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366351
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366352



OMG so awesome  & how unique/special! CONGRATS


----------



## Kendie26

Added a mini Papier A4 zip around to my Balenciaga collection & the Gucci card case to go with it since I'm on a smaller/mini bag trend lately [emoji4]Both are from mytheresa website


----------



## Bexxt

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!



Please help, new to this. I need a Bayswater satchel authenticated. 
Don't know where to start x


----------



## Bexxt

Kendie26 said:


> Added a mini Papier A4 zip around to my Balenciaga collection & the Gucci card case to go with it since I'm on a smaller/mini bag trend lately [emoji4]Both are from mytheresa website
> View attachment 3366628



Soooo pretty!
New to purse forum, hate being the new girl and not knowing what to do lol 
HELP
Not sure if even doing this right &#128584; x


----------



## Bexxt

Sorry if annoying anyone I need help!! How do I start? Where do I begin? X


----------



## miss_t4k3n

MrsGlamorous said:


> My new to me Chanel Jumbo Lambskin with gold hardware single flap..
> 
> Paired with my poudre patent Valentino Rockstuds for my husbands work dinner..
> 
> View attachment 3366535


Love them both! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


obcessd said:


> I know! I'm really excited about using it! I hope it matches with everything. I haven't taken it out yet because I'm not sure if I should spray it with leather protection or not.




Sent from my SM-N910W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Megs

Bexxt said:


> Please help, new to this. I need a Bayswater satchel authenticated.
> Don't know where to start x



Hi, welcome to tPF!! 

If you want to have your Mulberry bag authenticated, go to this thread and read the rules on page 1. From there you can share your photos and pertinent info in hopes of having someone help you. Good luck!


----------



## Rikilove10

Just purchased the new Coach Soft Swagger in gunmetal/chalk! Looove her!


----------



## adguru

My beautiful Bolide 31 in rouge H vache liegée. Next on the wishlist is a Bolide 31 in clemence -- color TBD  I'm trying to avoid sale temptations while I wait!

www.olderfatterhappier.com


----------



## adguru

hazzygogo said:


> Your shiba inu is lovely!  We have one too and adore her&#10084;&#65039;


My daughter has a shiba inu too -- what a great dog!


----------



## jellyv

LV Soft Lockit PM in Griotte. Adore it!


----------



## Kendie26

Bexxt said:


> Soooo pretty!
> New to purse forum, hate being the new girl and not knowing what to do lol
> HELP
> Not sure if even doing this right &#128584; x



Hi & Welcome to the Purse Forum Bexxt! Thank you so very much & I'm flattered that you decided to post since you are new. We all have start somewhere, right?! I signed up in 2014 just to do research & look at pretty pictures & it wasn't until 2016 that I started to post (go figure!...but like you I didn't know where to begin), This is such  a tremendous resource for info & the people are amazing!! What I did in the beginning was just go to my favorite brand threads (Balenciaga & Mulberry) ...I read the threads I was interested in & then starting posting, including pics....& voila, in no time flat you will get the hang of it & have lots of fun! All the best to you!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Kendie26 said:


> Added a mini Papier A4 zip around to my Balenciaga collection & the Gucci card case to go with it since I'm on a smaller/mini bag trend lately [emoji4]Both are from mytheresa website
> View attachment 3366628



That leather looks divine! That card case is lovely too!


----------



## Kendie26

HandbagDiva354 said:


> That leather looks divine! That card case is lovely too!



Thank you kindly! I love the leather....great texture & it should help to hold its structure a bit  (I hope)...appreciate your kind words!


----------



## Elaine1904

My 2 newest bags [emoji7][emoji177]&#10084;&#65039; 
So bag contented now. 

1. Prada Double cuir bag 36cm size, cocao/coco combo (dark brown and mid brown inner lining)
2. Givenchy Antigona in small, studded embellishment in buff beige


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Elaine1904 said:


> My 2 newest bags [emoji7][emoji177]&#10084;&#65039;
> So bag contented now.
> 
> 1. Prada Double cuir bag 36cm size, cocao/coco combo (dark brown and mid brown inner lining)
> 2. Givenchy Antigona in small, studded embellishment in buff beige
> 
> View attachment 3367213



prettyyyyyy


----------



## Kendie26

Elaine1904 said:


> My 2 newest bags [emoji7][emoji177]&#10084;&#65039;
> So bag contented now.
> 
> 1. Prada Double cuir bag 36cm size, cocao/coco combo (dark brown and mid brown inner lining)
> 2. Givenchy Antigona in small, studded embellishment in buff beige
> 
> View attachment 3367213



CONGRATULATIONS! These are 2 classic beauties! Always a Prada fan, but that Antigona is a total WOWEE! I saw your exact bag & saved it in my cart as I'm lusting over it!! Please let me know how it works for you...it seems everyone is in love with this style.


----------



## Kmora

Kendie26 said:


> Added a mini Papier A4 zip around to my Balenciaga collection & the Gucci card case to go with it since I'm on a smaller/mini bag trend lately [emoji4]Both are from mytheresa website
> View attachment 3366628




Fun with a new Balenciaga style! Please review it when you have had it for a while


----------



## Kendie26

Kmora said:


> Fun with a new Balenciaga style! Please review it when you have had it for a while



surely/will do Kmora...taking her out today & all weekend for her debut!


----------



## Elaine1904

Kendie26 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! These are 2 classic beauties! Always a Prada fan, but that Antigona is a total WOWEE! I saw your exact bag & saved it in my cart as I'm lusting over it!! Please let me know how it works for you...it seems everyone is in love with this style.



Thanks  I actually wore the antigona today, I need to get used to the size of it and also the hardware (the strap attachment is cumbersome). BTW, I read on the givenchy forum that this exact bag is currently 40% off at barneys!! EEep!

Btw, LOVE your A4, I saw that it made it on purseblog!! Congrats on your beauties!!


----------



## Kendie26

Elaine1904 said:


> Thanks  I actually wore the antigona today, I need to get used to the size of it and also the hardware (the strap attachment is cumbersome). BTW, I read on the givenchy forum that this exact bag is currently 40% off at barneys!! EEep!
> 
> Btw, LOVE your A4, I saw that it made it on purseblog!! Congrats on your beauties!!



Thanks so much Elaine & yes, I was shocked & humbled when another tPFr messaged me about my new Papier mini A4 being in PurseBlog! 

& yes I saw some crazy sales listed. There was an anitgona on mytheresa but it already sold out....I'm sure they will go super fast. Enjoy yours...she's stunning!!!


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

My new valentino rockstud tote!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

SunkistSunkiss said:


> My new valentino rockstud tote!


So pretty!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Elaine1904 said:


> My 2 newest bags [emoji7][emoji177]&#10084;&#65039;
> So bag contented now.
> 
> 1. Prada Double cuir bag 36cm size, cocao/coco combo (dark brown and mid brown inner lining)
> 2. Givenchy Antigona in small, studded embellishment in buff beige
> 
> View attachment 3367213



Great choices!


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

HandbagDiva354 said:


> So pretty!


Thank you &#128522;


----------



## Bayou Minou

19flowers said:


> LV SC PM Perforated Noir



LOVE!


----------



## arsol

My new beauty that I picked up on my trip to Paris &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LVChanelLISA

Kendie26 said:


> WOW....totally LOVE EVERYTHING about your new beauty!Congrats!







myluvofbags said:


> Love your new exotic!  Congrats







contributor said:


> GORGEOUS! A real stunner.
> So fresh and bright. Enjoy it!







Harper Quinn said:


> wow that's a stunner!




Thank you everyone! I'm loving the color of this bag, it's so peaceful to look at!


----------



## marielibogvad

A Balenciaga First


----------



## fashionista1984

Technically, a bag from F21 last night, but I also bought a Tory Burch wristlet yesterday and a Gucci Disco in pink and Emily in black from the sale last week. I don't discriminate between brands. High end, low end, mid end, I love all bags equally


----------



## Svrvh

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; both are on my wishlist!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

arsol said:


> View attachment 3368074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new beauty that I picked up on my trip to Paris &#10084;&#65039;


Lovely bag!


----------



## goofball

Swedengirl said:


> As I cant get Anya Hindmarch here I managed to get a pre-loved one from UK shipped to me. I absolutly Love it! Also got an Anya heart studded keypouch to go with her. The dustbag is funny, you can use it as a bag itself!
> 
> View attachment 3357765
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357766


So cute, love this!  What is the name of the bag?


----------



## tripamy

Went a little (a lot) crazy this weekend! I tend to do this - plot, plan, investigate which bags I want, buying nothing for months, and then spending $$$ all at once! Two Balenciaga City Bags, one  a Bleu Paon and one a perforated Black, and an Alexander Wang Rocco in Latte with Rose Gold hw.


----------



## dangerouscurves

fashionista1984 said:


> Technically, a bag from F21 last night, but I also bought a Tory Burch wristlet yesterday and a Gucci Disco in pink and Emily in black from the sale last week. I don't discriminate between brands. High end, low end, mid end, I love all bags equally




[emoji4] [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## cmd0818

this one just arrived now. A meli melo mini backpack.


----------



## npnpnp

MCM Mila! Totally in love would 100% recommend.


----------



## Tatze

Harper Quinn said:


> Balenciaga metallic edge city in rose des sables


 
Exactly that would be my favorite Balenciaga bag as well ! Congrats, it´s beautiful !!!
How is the leather ? It is another type than the normal bags, right ?


----------



## Tatze

HandbagDiva354 said:


> It's here![emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3366348
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366349
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366353
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366351
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366352


 


Sooo cute !!! Enjoy it !


----------



## Harper Quinn

Tatze said:


> Exactly that would be my favorite Balenciaga bag as well ! Congrats, it´s beautiful !!!
> How is the leather ? It is another type than the normal bags, right ?



Thank you. It's made from goat skin so more durable than the usual lambskin bags.


----------



## Harper Quinn

I promise that this is the last bag I've bought! My new to me baby pink Chanel m/l lambskin flap.


----------



## camprip

MrsGlamorous said:


> My new to me Chanel Jumbo Lambskin with gold hardware single flap..
> 
> Paired with my poudre patent Valentino Rockstuds for my husbands work dinner..
> 
> View attachment 3366535


My feet aren't the narrowest...when you look down, how do these seem to you from above at their widest point??


----------



## camprip

To me, from me! The best birthday present in a long time, the Prada Gardener's Tote in Cerise which is a beautiful wine color.  10''x13'', one of my smaller bags, but I think I'm going to like it! It's a great transition from day to evening.  I got mine during a flash sale at Neiman Marcus this weekend for about $400 off! I mean, how could anyone pass that up??!


----------



## Globe Trotter

Longchamp small crossbody Le Pliage Nero


----------



## Paulette18

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Lovely bag!


Lovely purse.  Congratulations.  I'm sure getting it in Paris makes it even more memorable.  I was able to snag one at the Chanel on Michigan Avenue!  Winnie is a great SA.  Anyone have suggestions for avoiding the triangular shape due to the chain.  I just love this bag!  Get so many compliments on it.  Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

I didn't buy it, it's one of my birthday presents from my MIL. It's soooo purrrty and cuuuute!!! And I love the details with my name on it!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Harper Quinn said:


> I promise that this is the last bag I've bought! My new to me baby pink Chanel m/l lambskin flap.




Girl!!! Don't promise! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] It's a beautiful bag, though!


----------



## dangerouscurves

npnpnp said:


> MCM Mila! Totally in love would 100% recommend.




Picture? I got one my self and I have to agree. Impeccable quality! Too bad it's underrated but then again it's good that it's not ubiquitous.


----------



## myluvofbags

dangerouscurves said:


> I didn't buy it, it's one of my birthday presents from my MIL. It's soooo purrrty and cuuuute!!! And I love the details with my name on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372463


What a beautiful unique piece, and a great present.


----------



## meowmix318

Harper Quinn said:


> I promise that this is the last bag I've bought! My new to me baby pink Chanel m/l lambskin flap.



Love the color


----------



## meowmix318

dangerouscurves said:


> I didn't buy it, it's one of my birthday presents from my MIL. It's soooo purrrty and cuuuute!!! And I love the details with my name on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372463



Very cute


----------



## MrsGlamorous

camprip said:


> My feet aren't the narrowest...when you look down, how do these seem to you from above at their widest point??




Mine neither but they seem okay... I'm currently in Europe and I didn't bring it along with me so I can't share a mod shot, sorry.. But I always get tons of compliments when I were my Rockstuds.. [emoji4]


----------



## Stansy

camprip said:


> To me, from me! The best birthday present in a long time, the Prada Gardener's Tote in Cerise which is a beautiful wine color.  10''x13'', one of my smaller bags, but I think I'm going to like it! It's a great transition from day to evening.  I got mine during a flash sale at Neiman Marcus this weekend for about $400 off! I mean, how could anyone pass that up??!



Ohhhh, this is pretty!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

dangerouscurves said:


> Girl!!! Don't promise! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] It's a beautiful bag, though!





meowmix318 said:


> Love the color



Thank you


----------



## typeagal

I just bought the Burberry Peyton Crossbody.  I was hesitant at first going to such a small bag.  Now that my kids are 12 & 13, I am not carrying diapers & snacks!!  It is very nice to have my hands free!  It can fit my cell phone, wallet, Kleenex, gum, lipstick & planner.


----------



## heidivancouver

I wanted a small saddle bag for summer and decided on the Coach Saddle Bag 23 in Glovetanned Leather in chalk. It is the perfect size I was looking for!


----------



## Dextersmom

camprip said:


> To me, from me! The best birthday present in a long time, the Prada Gardener's Tote in Cerise which is a beautiful wine color.  10''x13'', one of my smaller bags, but I think I'm going to like it! It's a great transition from day to evening.  I got mine during a flash sale at Neiman Marcus this weekend for about $400 off! I mean, how could anyone pass that up??!


Very beautiful color...congrats!


----------



## fatcat2523

Prada and Miu Miu


----------



## dotty8

fatcat2523 said:


> View attachment 3374277
> 
> Prada and Miu Miu



Aww, beautiful, especially Miu miu items Btw, I have matching earrings


----------



## Harper Quinn

Got this in the sale- I love the warm brown/camel tones and the contrasting pink trim. I am letting go my Celine nano as I found the strap too long and its colour, although a lovely nude was cooler whereas this is a warm neutral.


----------



## BlueCherry

Harper Quinn said:


> Got this in the sale- I love the warm brown/camel tones and the contrasting pink trim. I am letting go my Celine nano as I found the strap too long and its colour, although a lovely nude was cooler whereas this is a warm neutral.




Congrats it's lovely and I'm a Fendi fan too but your nano looked so, so good on you.


----------



## Harper Quinn

BigCherry said:


> Congrats it's lovely and I'm a Fendi fan too but your nano looked so, so good on you.



Thank you! That's so kind of you to say. Sadly I can't keep them all and some of them must go. But I really appreciate it


----------



## dangerouscurves

Harper Quinn said:


> Got this in the sale- I love the warm brown/camel tones and the contrasting pink trim. I am letting go my Celine nano as I found the strap too long and its colour, although a lovely nude was cooler whereas this is a warm neutral.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## fatcat2523

dotty8 said:


> Aww, beautiful, especially Miu miu items Btw, I have matching earrings



Thank you


----------



## DankMemesNBeans

it was a large grey leather backpack by Ash with silver metal chains on the back. I bought it in January for a trip to visit my friend. I love it but I always get followed around when i'm shopping.


----------



## lara0112

Hermes Garden Party in Black - preloved, amazing condition, great price - perfect!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

DankMemesNBeans said:


> it was a large grey leather backpack by Ash with silver metal chains on the back. I bought it in January for a trip to visit my friend. I love it but I always get followed around when i'm shopping.







lara0112 said:


> Hermes Garden Party in Black - preloved, amazing condition, great price - perfect!!!




Photos?!?!


----------



## lara0112

dangerouscurves said:


> Photos?!?!



sorry, it didn't upload, will try again


----------



## dangerouscurves

lara0112 said:


> sorry, it didn't upload, will try again




Lol! Just pulling your leg [emoji6]


----------



## typeagal

jellyv said:


> LV Soft Lockit PM in Griotte. Adore it!


 Love the color!!!


----------



## Martini0317

My Goyard Artois... I didn't think I'd like the mandatory initials but I do!


----------



## Phiomega

Cannot stop sharing this BV....


----------



## Phiomega

camprip said:


> To me, from me! The best birthday present in a long time, the Prada Gardener's Tote in Cerise which is a beautiful wine color.  10''x13'', one of my smaller bags, but I think I'm going to like it! It's a great transition from day to evening.  I got mine during a flash sale at Neiman Marcus this weekend for about $400 off! I mean, how could anyone pass that up??!




This is very beautiful... Enjoy!


----------



## meowmix318

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3375736
> 
> 
> Cannot stop sharing this BV....




Great looking bag. Love the color.


----------



## Martini0317

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3375736
> 
> 
> Cannot stop sharing this BV....




Very pretty! What is the name of this Bottega?


----------



## Purse FanGirl

This is perhaps the most beautiful handbag I've ever owned. Tea Rose Coach Rogue 1941 Collection. Arrived today.


----------



## LVStarfire

Received this beauty in February


----------



## jcnc

Purse FanGirl said:


> This is perhaps the most beautiful handbag I've ever owned. Tea Rose Coach Rogue 1941 Collection. Arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376107


That bag is exquisite! Like a piece of art! I am falling in love with your bag collection


----------



## jcnc

LVStarfire said:


> Received this beauty in February


She is beautiful! Can't go wrong with the DE print.


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Thank you.


----------



## adguru

Oops, wasn't going to buy another big-ticket bag but then this little beauty caught my eye. (Hermès Lindy 26 in rouge casaque taurillon clemence).

Now I'm done for the year.  I swear....


----------



## Rikilove10

Coach Soft Swagger in Gunmetal/Chalk


----------



## Fefeegirl

My recent and also my very first LV purchase- I couldn't decide on which bag to get. First I  bought the Kensington, but later exchange it to get the brea NM in vernis amarante, still wasn't convinced, and finally exchange to get the speedy-B and Pasadena in Amarante!&#128517;&#128517;

At last, I am pleased with my final decision, got a day to day bag( speedy -B with matching wallet) and an evening/dressier bag ( Pasadena in vernis Amarante) 
Thanks for letting me share. &#128536;
"All good things come in threes"


----------



## myluvofbags

Fefeegirl said:


> My recent and also my very first LV purchase- I couldn't decide on which bag to get. First I  bought the Kensington, but later exchange it to get the brea NM in vernis amarante, still wasn't convinced, and finally exchange to get the speedy-B and Pasadena in Amarante!&#128517;&#128517;
> 
> At last, I am pleased with my final decision, got a day to day bag( speedy -B with matching wallet) and an evening/dressier bag ( Pasadena in vernis Amarante)
> Thanks for letting me share. &#128536;
> "All good things come in threes"


Congratulations, such great first choices into LV.


----------



## Fefeegirl

myluvofbags said:


> Congratulations, such great first choices into LV.



Thank you myluvofbags!


----------



## Tinuviel

images.temppic.com/10-06-2016/images_vertis/1465537091_0.55700400.png


----------



## Tinuviel

2 capucines

temppic.com/upload_picture/10-06-2016/images/1465537091_0.55700400.png


----------



## Svrvh

My new day bag! So happy that I got this piece on super sale. Been eyeing this model for yearsss. I think it's a classic Tory piece. But! Spoiler alert, I'm waiting for a Gbag arriving next week [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## dodowin

My new Mulberry
[/IMG]


----------



## jcnc

Svrvh said:


> My new day bag! So happy that I got this piece on super sale. Been eyeing this model for yearsss. I think it's a classic Tory piece. But! Spoiler alert, I'm waiting for a Gbag arriving next week [emoji6][emoji6]



congratulations  on your Tory! Tan color is my favorite neutral.


----------



## Perplexed

my new pochette metis, I love her!


----------



## Fefeegirl

Perplexed said:


> my new pochette metis, I love her!


Congrats! I am Still eyeing this beauty, how is your experience with it so far, if I may ask?


----------



## Rikilove10

Purse FanGirl said:


> This is perhaps the most beautiful handbag I've ever owned. Tea Rose Coach Rogue 1941 Collection. Arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376107



Absolutely gorgeous! Great choice!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Perplexed said:


> my new pochette metis, I love her!


Such a great bag, I have it as well and enjoy it very much! Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## innocent_eyes

dodowin said:


> My new Mulberry
> [/IMG]



Oh, that's gorgeous! Enjoy her!


----------



## bags connoiseur

i'm still trying my hands on successfully post an image . doesn't seem so straight forward like other sites wanted to share a pic of my Cambridge 15 inches Batchel in bright pink. Absolutely in love! now lusting after an IT bag for this summer.


----------



## Crazy Waffle

I got the Croisette last Friday 10 jun  I think I like it, I have also got the pochette Metis and I'm loving that bag

I don't know if I like the tassle that comes whit the croisette hope it will grow on me


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Purse FanGirl said:


> This is perhaps the most beautiful handbag I've ever owned. Tea Rose Coach Rogue 1941 Collection. Arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376107



Very beautiful! I had her in my basket but decided to stick to my handbag ban.Post pictures of her often so that I may live vicariously through you


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Harper Quinn said:


> Got this in the sale- I love the warm brown/camel tones and the contrasting pink trim. I am letting go my Celine nano as I found the strap too long and its colour, although a lovely nude was cooler whereas this is a warm neutral.



L've it!


----------



## fujikomm

Balenciaga City in apple green color. Preloved


----------



## peterjoh

Where to buy?
How about the quality?
It looks pretty good.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Crazy Waffle said:


> I got the Croisette last Friday 10 jun  I think I like it, I have also got the pochette Metis and I'm loving that bag
> 
> I don't know if I like the tassle that comes whit the croisette hope it will grow on me


What a great bag for summer! Enjoy it!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3375736
> 
> 
> Cannot stop sharing this BV....



WOW...she is a true work of art! What an amazing bag & color!


----------



## caitlin1214

Loeffler Randall Spotted Stud Hobo Bag.

It's not so much a purchase, but it is new.  (It was a birthday/Christmas present from my brother and sister-in-law.)


----------



## dolly_55

Hi! I'm new to this  but I wanted to share my new Louis Vuitton Siena MM. She's a beauty and I'm absolutely loving her!


----------



## khooslein

My long awaited bag.... Had been wanting this for over two years and it's finally here!!! I am satisfied...


----------



## coconutsboston

Rebecca Minkoff mini MAB in hot pink


----------



## jcnc

khooslein said:


> View attachment 3381392
> 
> My long awaited bag.... Had been wanting this for over two years and it's finally here!!! I am satisfied...


The bag is beautiful and looks really great on you, especially with this attire. Enjoy :


----------



## Parisianchick1

Applefull said:


> B30 anemone
> View attachment 3362489



Lovely color. Beautiful bag.


----------



## Parisianchick1

dolly_55 said:


> Hi! I'm new to this  but I wanted to share my new Louis Vuitton Siena MM. She's a beauty and I'm absolutely loving her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381341



 Beautiful bag.


----------



## Parisianchick1

Crazy Waffle said:


> I got the Croisette last Friday 10 jun  I think I like it, I have also got the pochette Metis and I'm loving that bag
> 
> I don't know if I like the tassle that comes whit the croisette hope it will grow on me



 The pochette metis looks great in this colour. Great choice [emoji846].


----------



## zannabuck

Chanel maxi flap 16 series in olive green (khaki) caviar - preloved, looking forward to it's arrival!


----------



## Parisianchick1

I recently purchased a bag for work. I love the colour. Its le pliage by longchamp.


----------



## mkpurselover

Two new beauties this week.  Both bespoke made in Italy by Massaccesi!  Jade Angelica and Rosa Selene


----------



## jayohwhy




----------



## jcnc

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3163027
> 
> My last purchase was my LV soft lockit pm in clementine.


Sooooo beautiful!


----------



## khooslein

jcnc said:


> The bag is beautiful and looks really great on you, especially with this attire. Enjoy :


Thanks for your kind words, jcnc, can't wait for the weekend...


----------



## karina_g

My new Coach Scout hobo and Mini skinny

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BT_Channel

My last purchase was my Hermes Mangue Epsom 35


----------



## dolly_55

Parisianchick1 said:


> Beautiful bag.


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

My last 2 bags were Balenciaga .. I'm so  in love with the nude pink Mini Papier A4 zip around ....& liked using the Grey clutch for first time last weekend[emoji3]


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> My last 2 bags were Balenciaga .. I'm so  in love with the nude pink Mini Papier A4 zip around ....& liked using the Grey clutch for first time last weekend[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383272
> View attachment 3383273



Hi Kendie, I'm in the market for a clutch and was going to buy this one until I saw a review on YT. She said that there was a major flaw and she was returning it - apparently the magnet closure didn't work and it kept opening. Please do share your thoughts after you've used it a bit more... Both your purchases are gorgeous.


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Hi Kendie, I'm in the market for a clutch and was going to buy this one until I saw a review on YT. She said that there was a major flaw and she was returning it - apparently the magnet closure didn't work and it kept opening. Please do share your thoughts after you've used it a bit more... Both your purchases are gorgeous.



Thank you BigCherry! I actually remember reading a similar comment in the Bal thread & I also saw that YouTube video when I was researching. I think (but not 100%) that the comments I were for a very similar clutch style as mine - but it was the envelope clutch that also has the Crossbody strap. My clutch does not have that feature. I think it really might depend on how much you put inside, especially if any items are kind of bulky. I tend to carry very little ( just essentials ) with me when I go out ... I think that's mainly because I carry much larger totes for work everyday so I'm attracted to smaller styles on my free non-work time. Good luck!! You are wise to research & ask first!! [emoji4][emoji256]


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you BigCherry! I actually remember reading a similar comment in the Bal thread & I also saw that YouTube video when I was researching. I think (but not 100%) that the comments I were for a very similar clutch style as mine - but it was the envelope clutch that also has the Crossbody strap. My clutch does not have that feature. I think it really might depend on how much you put inside, especially if any items are kind of bulky. I tend to carry very little ( just essentials ) with me when I go out ... I think that's mainly because I carry much larger totes for work everyday so I'm attracted to smaller styles on my free non-work time. Good luck!! You are wise to research & ask first!! [emoji4][emoji256]



Oh yes I remember it had the strap now you say it. I probably ignored that bit because I didn't want a strap lol. With regard to being wise, you get that way after lurching into costly mistakes [emoji23]. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## kellytheshopper

Givenchy medium Nightingale in linen pink! Purchased pre loved...NWOT for less than $1,000...can't beat that!!!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Adorable Disney Coach limited edition 1941 Saddlebag in 1941 red. Launch was yesterday. You can't carry this bag and not have a smile on your face!


----------



## mscharnsakorn

Last purchase was a lindy 26 in tomate


----------



## Dextersmom

That is lovely.  Congrats! 


kellytheshopper said:


> Givenchy medium Nightingale in linen pink! Purchased pre loved...NWOT for less than $1,000...can't beat that!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Purse FanGirl said:


> Adorable Disney Coach limited edition 1941 Saddlebag in 1941 red. Launch was yesterday. You can't carry this bag and not have a smile on your face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383906


Just darling!


----------



## BooYah

Pink Longchamp le Pliage small


----------



## myluvofbags

Purse FanGirl said:


> Adorable Disney Coach limited edition 1941 Saddlebag in 1941 red. Launch was yesterday. You can't carry this bag and not have a smile on your face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383906


Love this, the red is stunning! And [emoji173] Snoopy


----------



## dangerouscurves

Wrong thread. Lol!


----------



## charlie_c

MCM rockstar vanity case & Berlin small crossbody


----------



## Dextersmom

khooslein said:


> View attachment 3381392
> 
> My long awaited bag.... Had been wanting this for over two years and it's finally here!!! I am satisfied...


Looks great on you.  I am hoping to purchase the exact bag.


----------



## dangerouscurves

charlie_c said:


> MCM rockstar vanity case & Berlin small crossbody
> 
> View attachment 3384542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384543
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384544



These are pretty!!!


----------



## Slowhand




----------



## charlie_c

dangerouscurves said:


> These are pretty!!!



Thanks! I looked for the vanity case after a TPF blog on it last week, but ended up falling in love with the Berlin crossbody also. Luckily, I got it with a super good deal during bloomie's sale event! They are gorgeous IRL


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Oh yes I remember it had the strap now you say it. I probably ignored that bit because I didn't want a strap lol. With regard to being wise, you get that way after lurching into costly mistakes [emoji23]. Thanks for the advice!


Yes, I hear you on costly mistakes ...If you still consider the Bal clutch, hopefully you can find one in person to "test it out" by placing some of your items inside to see for yourself. My clutch is a flat clutch so I won't be putting any bulky items inside of it. When I used it I had my iphone 6plus, key case, tissues, a lipstick, & I swapped out my regular size wallet for a smaller card case. The clutch was totally fine with those items & stayed shut with no problem at all. Good luck!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Vintage Coach Madison Sonoma satchel in tomato red about a year ago.


----------



## Jtwong

RM MAC preloved.


----------



## strandedflower

My Louis Vuitton Palm Springs Mini Backpack


----------



## KCeboKing

My new Kate a spade Cobble Hill Toddy! Picked her up Friday during the deal of the day! Loving it!


----------



## miss_t4k3n

#DisneyXCoach - saddle 23 bag and the mickey wallet

I love mickey mouse and just can't pass on these limited edition items...


----------



## Angeline L

The Chanel trendy cc in beige


----------



## Svrvh

Givenchy nightingale medium [emoji4]


----------



## Jaellexo

applecidered said:


> Here is mine from the Gucci sale... I'm done for this year, no more handbags!



Please teach me to say that and stick with it lol. I say that and then 3 months later I get a new bag lol. I can't. Anywho, I love that bag. There's a vintage Chanel this bag reminds me of, however it's so hard to find


----------



## miss_t4k3n

applecidered said:


> Here is mine from the Gucci sale... I'm done for this year, no more handbags!


Love it!!!!

I also told myself that I'm done for the year back in April after I purchased a tote from moynat. I ended up purchasing a mulberry Alexa and coach disney saddle ....*sigh*


----------



## meowmix318

strandedflower said:


> View attachment 3386242
> 
> 
> My Louis Vuitton Palm Springs Mini Backpack



Love the little mermaid key chains


----------



## an.grzywniak

My new travel buddy - balenciaga papier a4 zip around. I thought I would give my neverfull a break 
​


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

2015 Limited Edition Longchamp Le Pliage Artwalk in Cobalt [emoji7]


----------



## Fefeegirl

LVintage_LVoe said:


> 2015 Limited Edition Longchamp Le Pliage Artwalk in Cobalt [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3386679


Wow..stunning!'


----------



## Elleventura

My new jumbo in bright blue 16 C


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Here's my vintage Coach Sonoma satchel made in Italy I think I posted about earlier in this thread. I bought it about a year ago and it completed my collection.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Well, actually I was boycotting Dolce and Gabbana for their anti-gay marriage stance but I found this tote in TK Maxx for 87€. I couldn't help my self.


----------



## strandedflower

meowmix318 said:


> Love the little mermaid key chains



Thank you!


----------



## cheermom09

Elleventura said:


> View attachment 3386758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new jumbo in bright blue 16 C



That's beautiful! [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Diorama.


----------



## Linarosee1

Lovely! I like to buy it.


----------



## momtok

Oh wow, I really like that.  (Actually, daughter will be at your place soon, hoping to nab it.  She loves ocelot/jaguar patterns.)

(First time I've posted under the new system.  Let's see if it works.)



dangerouscurves said:


> Well, actually I was boycotting Dolce and Gabbana for their anti-gay marriage stance but I found this tote in TK Maxx for 87€. I couldn't help my self.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Fefeegirl said:


> Wow..stunning!'



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Mumotons

A preloved GST black caviar GHW


----------



## dangerouscurves

momtok said:


> Oh wow, I really like that.  (Actually, daughter will be at your place soon, hoping to nab it.  She loves ocelot/jaguar patterns.)
> 
> (First time I've posted under the new system.  Let's see if it works.)



[emoji4] [emoji4] [emoji4]. She can come and get it! I like this bag too. Just cut the tag so it's officially mine now.


----------



## Jaellexo

Artsy gm and mini Pochette!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Elleventura said:


> View attachment 3386758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new jumbo in bright blue 16 C



That color!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Not a bag, but my new cuties from the Coach SE Disney collection! [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

And my small crossbody.. MBMJ Classic Percy.


----------



## Breadnbrie

Chloe Indy


----------



## Swissmiss2000

Am visiting London and saw that Mulberry were having their sale. I couldn't resist this classic Bayswater in Buttercream with £200 off!


----------



## Amethystgirl

Massaccesi Soulmate Midi in Cameo Rose Merinos. Love!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Deleted wrong thread


----------



## tearose

doongee said:


> I just got this babe yesterday via mail.
> The A.P.C. Half Moon Bag.
> I'm kind of on a "contemporary classics hunt".
> Bought quite a few  all-black handbags in the last few months (really need to stop!!!).. like the typical blogger ones. Céline trio, Chloé Faye, PS11 mini, now the Demi Lune.


i've been eyeing this bag for a while now! what can you fit inside it?


----------



## amrx87

i bought a furla spy backpack. ive only used it twice! im not getting the use i thought i would out of it


----------



## teenav18

YSL large monogram beige satchel bag


----------



## Manchoo78

Chanel mini


----------



## Svrvh

teenav18 said:


> YSL large monogram beige satchel bag



Gorgeous bag! Congrats!


----------



## dangerouscurves

teenav18 said:


> YSL large monogram beige satchel bag


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## mswkk

Lanvin sugar bag from Harvey Nichols f&f sale!


----------



## Amethystgirl

A pink Longchamp le Pliage, the cutest little shopping bag ever 


(Stock photo from the Longchamp site, but mine is identical to this one.)


----------



## goofball

My yellow Tods Joy Tote - amazing how yellow is such a great neutral color for summer.  It goes with everything!


----------



## brooksgirl425

Coach Saddle Bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	




With monogrammed hang tag.


----------



## Kendie26

My sweet mini BV in Atlantic blue-I totally adore her to pieces![emoji170]


----------



## J.A.N.

My dream come true Hermes Brikin 35Togo in Iris


----------



## khooslein

Dextersmom said:


> Looks great on you.  I am hoping to purchase the exact bag.



Thank you, it's a great casual bag and I just love the neutral colour of gold. Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## rose60610

Chanel classic jumbo in black lamb and ghw.


----------



## clu13

Seasonal Chanel bowling bag


----------



## mkpurselover

Oops, duplicate post


----------



## bakeacookie

Just bought this Longhamp satchel!


----------



## bearhead

I just bought a LV saumur 30 a few weeks ago. Got it for a secure bag for a trip to London and she treated me right! Is was used and kind of a beater just in case of rain. I was going to sell it as soon as I came back but I kind of love her now


----------



## an.grzywniak

Alexander Wang mini rockie. I did not expect to love this bag as much as I do. Got it for 346EUR - bargain


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel Le Boy







Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Vancang

an.grzywniak said:


> Alexander Wang mini rockie. I did not expect to love this bag as much as I do. Got it for 346EUR - bargain



Beautiful,what color is this?


----------



## an.grzywniak

Vancang said:


> Beautiful,what color is this?


It's in neptune color


----------



## Vancang

an.grzywniak said:


> It's in neptune color



It's gorgeous!!! Enjoy it!!!![emoji847]


----------



## Vancang

Loving my LV speedy B empreinte in Noir!!!


----------



## Vancang

BeachBagGal said:


> Not a bag, but my new cuties from the Coach SE Disney collection! [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3388153



I got the same ones,but the luggage tag is different Mickey [emoji12] aren't you loving this??? Enjoy them!!!


----------



## neshanta

I'm in love. 





Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Vancang said:


> I got the same ones,but the luggage tag is different Mickey [emoji12] aren't you loving this??? Enjoy them!!!



Totally loving! You enjoy too! [emoji3]


----------



## Juanikacey

My new pochette metis [emoji173]️


----------



## neshanta

Jaellexo said:


> Artsy gm and mini Pochette!



Great combo. I love this bag but it just looks too big on me. Enjoy her. [emoji846]


----------



## DontBeBasic

My small Moschino "shopping bag" tote in calf leather is so cute.  And the white leather bag bug was destined to be its best friend!


----------



## emiliagunawan

My Louis Vuitton Alma BB in Amarante


----------



## Miss CC

My new Chanel stingray boy woc [emoji173]️


----------



## Metope

My first Balenciaga, a Bleu Obscur Hip with gold regular hardware.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Love it to pieces already!


----------



## Arlene619

I'm loving my Chanel mini with the shiny ruthenium hw


----------



## cocolv

Arlene619 said:


> I'm loving my Chanel mini with the shiny ruthenium hw
> View attachment 3403950



Where did you find that beauty, if I may ask? It's gorgeous [emoji162][emoji175]


----------



## Kyokei

Birkin 30, Rouge grenat, Togo, GHW [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ILBagLady

Kate Spade 2 Park Avenue Beau. It's used, but in GREAT condition!


----------



## neshanta

Miss CC said:


> My new Chanel stingray boy woc [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3403252
> View attachment 3403253
> View attachment 3403254


gorgeous!!!


----------



## Miss CC

neshanta said:


> gorgeous!!!



Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## StylishMe

Miss CC. That is so nice. Did it come with an attached chain to use a shoulder bag, or is it clutch only?  Either way it's dramatic looking. 

Sent from my K013 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cruz_andmama

Mini belt


----------



## Napoleon 3rd

The Fauré Le Page Carry On 36 with Calibre Pochette


----------



## strandedflower

Gucci Soho Disco in a pale dusty pink. Grabbed the last one from Net-A-Porter UK


----------



## Vancang

strandedflower said:


> Gucci Soho Disco in a pale dusty pink. Grabbed the last one from Net-A-Porter UK
> 
> View attachment 3407418



Beautiful handbag and lovely SLGs congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

strandedflower said:


> Gucci Soho Disco in a pale dusty pink. Grabbed the last one from Net-A-Porter UK
> 
> View attachment 3407418


Congrats, everything in your picture is so pretty!


----------



## strandedflower

Vancang said:


> Beautiful handbag and lovely SLGs congrats and enjoy!!!


Thank you so much!! 



myluvofbags said:


> Congrats, everything in your picture is so pretty!


Thank you deary!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Napoleon 3rd said:


> The Fauré Le Page Carry On 36 with Calibre Pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406959


So sleek!


----------



## jax818

LV Palm Springs mini backpack.  The only monogram bag in my collection.  I love it!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Rebecca Minkoff Regan Crossbody in Cobalt.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Medium Gucci Soho shoulder tote


----------



## emorylight

The last handbag I purchased was my Hermes JPG Birkin in rose scherazade porosus crocodile.


----------



## tenKrat

Celine Micro Luggage in Ink calfskin


----------



## danniela

This beauty new with tags. We're gonna have some good times together


----------



## Kendie26

danniela said:


> View attachment 3409995
> 
> This beauty new with tags. We're gonna have some good times together


I LOVE this one....I need to start checking Gucci out again! Congrats & I love that you said you're going to have good times together!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Arrived yesterday from mytheresa website...small Valentino noir Glamlock with gunmetal hardware. Seriously in total love with her![emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji324]


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Arrived yesterday from mytheresa website...small Valentino noir Glamlock with gunmetal hardware. Seriously in total love with her![emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji324]
> View attachment 3410127
> View attachment 3410128



I have admired this bag so many times but I know I won't use small or cross body bags so rein myself in. I adore gunmetal, it's a beauty congratulations.


----------



## BlueCherry

My new to me BE Love Me Mini and it's in perfect as new condition. I purchased it from a lovely ebayer for such a good price. My first pewter bag and I love it! I have a black one already.


----------



## Caityrose28




----------



## Dextersmom

Brought home my first Chanel mini today.  It is black lambskin with shiny ruthenium hardware and I love it!


----------



## Catbird9

I haven't bought a _new_ handbag in several years. My latest purchase was a sweet little vintage Coach Sonoma crossbody:


----------



## mkpurselover

My beautiful new Massaccesi Plum pebbled Angelica


----------



## Reamie

Not a _new _bag, but new to me! My vintage Chesneau saddlebag, so easy to wear!


----------



## Izzy48

My Mulberry Double Zip tote in a beautiful grey leather.


mkpurselover said:


> My beautiful new Massaccesi Plum pebbled Angelica
> View attachment 3415687


----------



## Izzy48

mkpurselover said:


> My beautiful new Massaccesi Plum pebbled Angelica
> View attachment 3415687



Gorgeous bag, MK!


----------



## Izzy48

My understated but lovely DZ tote done in a charcoal grey.


----------



## mkpurselover

Izzy48 said:


> Gorgeous bag, MK!


Thank you, I'm an all Massaccesi gal now!


----------



## KCeboKing

A new to me Speedy!!!


----------



## sneedonist

I just bought this Burberry embossed leather clutch/wristlet that comes with a messenger chain. It's replacing my Rocco bag. It has the smooshy leather Rocco bags have without the weight! Love it!


----------



## deb68nc

LV Pallas bb noir


----------



## SEWDimples

Michael Kors collection bags on sale.


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Coach 1941 Western Embroidered saddle bag. Unique runway piece from new fall collection. More vintage look than western. Love!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today my very first Hermes bag arrived.  I have been very patiently awaiting its arrival and I am super excited and happy.  The leather is unbelievably soft and beautiful and my kitty Walter also approves.  Here is my brand new Gold Evelyne in PM.


----------



## leooh

congrats dear dextersmom! a first H is so exciting!


----------



## khooslein

Dextersmom, you've gotten yours! Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Arlene619

cocolv said:


> Where did you find that beauty, if I may ask? It's gorgeous [emoji162][emoji175]


Thanks so much ! I'm sorry about the late response, I purchased it at the Chanel boutique inside Nordstroms in San Diego [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

leooh said:


> congrats dear dextersmom! a first H is so exciting!



Thank you so much leooh!


----------



## Dextersmom

khooslein said:


> Dextersmom, you've gotten yours! Looks fantastic on you!



Thank you!!


----------



## dolly_55

Needed a new hobo bag so I went with the lovely Artsy! So happy with my decision[emoji7][emoji4]


----------



## Breadnbrie

dolly_55 said:


> Needed a new hobo bag so I went with the lovely Artsy! So happy with my decision[emoji7][emoji4]



Your artsy looks even prettier in real life than the stock photos. Congrats on your beautiful bag!


----------



## dolly_55

Breadnbrie said:


> Your artsy looks even prettier in real life than the stock photos. Congrats on your beautiful bag!



Thank you so much![emoji175]


----------



## monica87914

Hi, need advice from you girls~~~
I just received this pretty BB in vernis leather as online order. And you can see the patent leather is not even between two sides! Shall I return this and ask for exchange or is it just a normal problem with vernis leather?


----------



## missmetal

I wanted a new daily bag with both a long strap and also handles that fully zipped closed. (Flaps frustrate me.)  I was leaning towards the Givenchy Pandora but ended up with the Louis Vuitton Speedy 25. My only complaint so far is that the strap is too long for my 5"4" body. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I am loving the color of leather though.


----------



## meowmix318

missmetal said:


> I wanted a new daily bag with both a long strap and also handles that fully zipped closed. (Flaps frustrate me.)  I was leaning towards the Givenchy Pandora but ended up with the Louis Vuitton Speedy 25. My only complaint so far is that the strap is too long for my 5"4" body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving the color of leather though.



Love the color too.


----------



## danniela

missmetal said:


> I wanted a new daily bag with both a long strap and also handles that fully zipped closed. (Flaps frustrate me.)  I was leaning towards the Givenchy Pandora but ended up with the Louis Vuitton Speedy 25. My only complaint so far is that the strap is too long for my 5"4" body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving the color of leather though.



Love ur bag and your choice of bevy lol


----------



## CaribeanQueen

pochette Metis and Neverfull GM both are preowned [emoji4]


----------



## sthrncin

My Love 41 tote.


----------



## Norwegianwood

This is my newest handbag - My pre-loved Louis Vuitton Pochette Accesosoires in Multicolor Blanc❤️ I came across it on a Norwegian website and I fell in love with it right away. I' m not really the biggest fan of the Multicolor Canvas from LV but I knew this was a one time opportunity and I had to have it! I bought the bag and picked it up at my local post office earlier this morning. The bag was even more beautiful in real life


----------



## dotty8

strandedflower said:


> Gucci Soho Disco in a pale dusty pink. Grabbed the last one from Net-A-Porter UK
> 
> View attachment 3407418


----------



## LVChanelLISA

Presenting my 1st Hermes Birkin Bag!

Color: Etoupe 
Leather: Togo
Size: 35 CM
Hardware: Gold

Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## meowmix318

LVChanelLISA said:


> Presenting my 1st Hermes Birkin Bag!
> 
> Color: Etoupe
> Leather: Togo
> Size: 35 CM
> Hardware: Gold
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3435902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435903



Congrats and love the key chains.


----------



## LVChanelLISA

meowmix318 said:


> Congrats and love the key chains.



Thank you so much meowmix318! I am loving the key chains too!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Got this beauty today .. speedy b25 ..I really love speedys.. I already have the mono b25


----------



## CaribeanQueen

LVChanelLISA said:


> Presenting my 1st Hermes Birkin Bag!
> 
> Color: Etoupe
> Leather: Togo
> Size: 35 CM
> Hardware: Gold
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3435902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435903



Gorgeous.  this is the exact combo I want as well.  Wear her in good health


----------



## Jenniedel

Furla Metropolis medium satchel in my favorite color. Love the details & the size is just right. [emoji7]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jenniedel said:


> Furla Metropolis medium satchel in my favorite color. Love the details & the size is just right. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439470



Beautiful!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Jenniedel said:


> Furla Metropolis medium satchel in my favorite color. Love the details & the size is just right. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439470



Gorgeous color!!


----------



## luxi_max

Dextersmom said:


> Today my very first Hermes bag arrived.  I have been very patiently awaiting its arrival and I am super excited and happy.  The leather is unbelievably soft and beautiful and my kitty Walter also approves.  Here is my brand new Gold Evelyne in PM.



We are bag twins and it was also my first H bag.  Still love it!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

luxi_max said:


> We are bag twins and it was also my first H bag.  Still love it!  Enjoy!!!!



Thank you!   So glad to hear that you still love yours.


----------



## Parisianchick1

Jenniedel said:


> Furla Metropolis medium satchel in my favorite color. Love the details & the size is just right. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439470



Gorgeous colour. I want to buy a mini metropolis.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Package arrived today!


----------



## danniela

Jkfashionstyle said:


> View attachment 3440680
> View attachment 3440682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Package arrived today!



Heaven in a handbag


----------



## Audiogirl732

In June I purchased a pre-loved Chanel bag from the spring 2010 collection. I'm in love with this bag, it's perfect for summer.


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Jkfashionstyle said:


> View attachment 3440680
> View attachment 3440682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Package arrived today!


Lovely bag!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Exxotic1

dangerouscurves said:


> Picture? I got one my self and I have to agree. Impeccable quality! Too bad it's underrated but then again it's good that it's not ubiquitous.


The MCM Mila in navy/medium is impeccably made and just stunning in person.  No pics or videos of this bag can do it justice.  I'm buying one very soon!


----------



## sarafels

Chanel Jumbo So black


----------



## goofball

sarafels said:


> Chanel Jumbo So black


Love this!


----------



## Hisimed84

A Celine Bag that I really looooooove https://s10.postimg.org/qcrcw8mc9/155celineboston.jpg


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

danniela said:


> Heaven in a handbag


----------



## WineLover

My most recent purchase and my first Prada.


----------



## Blueberry12

Fiery spritz red 'Freya' satchel from Mulberry


----------



## Breadnbrie

WineLover said:


> View attachment 3446658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent purchase and my first Prada.



Beautiful and classic!! Is that ink blue or black?


----------



## Breadnbrie

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3446721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiery spritz red 'Freya' satchel from Mulberry



The fiery spitz is a great color! The bag looks great on you!


----------



## Blueberry12

Breadnbrie said:


> The fiery spitz is a great color! The bag looks great on you!





Thank you !


----------



## Donna Carrick

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!


Hi I'm new to this site, how do I put up a photo of a bag I recently bought as I'm not sure if it's a fake or no t. Can someone please help me.  Thank you Donna


----------



## Hisimed84

WineLover said:


> View attachment 3446658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent purchase and my first Prada.


that's amazing bag


----------



## Hisimed84

Donna Carrick said:


> Hi I'm new to this site, how do I put up a photo of a bag I recently bought as I'm not sure if it's a fake or no t. Can someone please help me.  Thank you Donna


I also have no idea how they are inserting it. just do what I've done. look my post up


----------



## Donna Carrick

Donna Carrick said:


> Hi I'm new to this site, how do I put up a photo of a bag I recently bought as I'm not sure if it's a fake or no t. Can someone please help me.  Thank you Donna


----------



## Donna Carrick

Donna Carrick said:


> View attachment 3447558
> View attachment 3447559
> View attachment 3447559
> View attachment 3447560


Does this look like a fake?  I'm not sure as it's my first Jimmy Choo bag.


----------



## MsRefined1

Louis Vuitton Pochette Felicie in Damier Azur. Love the little inserts.


----------



## Tracynlove

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!


Hi Ms . i am a very new member and i know this is kind of a wrong place to ask so please forgive me for this. but my question is how can i post my own thread on a bag that i have please. thank you so much


----------



## Arlene619

Tracynlove said:


> Hi Ms . i am a very new member and i know this is kind of a wrong place to ask so please forgive me for this. but my question is how can i post my own thread on a bag that i have please. thank you so much



Hi, welcome to the forums! If I remember correctly,  you have to have a certain amount of posts before you can start your own thread. Did you have a specific question or would you like to share pics of your bag?


----------



## Tracynlove

wax


Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!





Arlene619 said:


> Hi, welcome to the forums! If I remember correctly,  you have to have a certain amount of posts before you can start your own thread. Did you have a specific question or would you like to share pics of your bag?


Thank you so much for reply my post . i just brought this bag from bluefly and i would like to know if you can kindly help me authenticate this bag please. Thank you


----------



## Tracynlove




----------



## Tracynlove




----------



## Tracynlove




----------



## Tracynlove




----------



## Tracynlove




----------



## WineLover

Breadnbrie said:


> Beautiful and classic!! Is that ink blue or black?


It's black, with white trim and deep red inside.


----------



## aprilzelaya

Chanel Suede Tote


----------



## bbsue06

*Chanel Classic Flap With Charms (Marina Bay Sands Exclusive)*


----------



## meowmix318

bbsue06 said:


> *Chanel Classic Flap With Charms (Marina Bay Sands Exclusive)*


Pretty. Love the charms on the strap too.


----------



## bbsue06

meowmix318 said:


> Pretty. Love the charms on the strap too.


Thank you. I'm in love with it too.


----------



## Arlene619

Tracynlove said:


> wax
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for reply my post . i just brought this bag from bluefly and i would like to know if you can kindly help me authenticate this bag please. Thank you


Sorry about the late response, I am no expert and I am not familiar with Dior at all. I was going to send you a link to the authentication thread for Dior but it looks like you found your way there! Goodluck it's a beautiful bag.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bbsue06 said:


> *Chanel Classic Flap With Charms (Marina Bay Sands Exclusive)*



The most beautiful Chanel Flap I've ever seen!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bbsue06

dangerouscurves said:


> The most beautiful Chanel Flap I've ever seen!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you.


----------



## 19flowers

bbsue06 said:


> *Chanel Classic Flap With Charms (Marina Bay Sands Exclusive)*




gorgeous - love the color - congrats!


----------



## 19flowers

LV City Steamer MM Noir in grained leather...


----------



## Venessa84

Saint Laurent Baby Sac De Jour


----------



## Tahoe10

Venessa84 said:


> Saint Laurent Baby Sac De Jour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448990


That is beautiful!


----------



## Tahoe10

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!


----------



## Tahoe10

My first Chanel - a WOC!


----------



## bbsue06

19flowers said:


> gorgeous - love the color - congrats!


Thank you.


----------



## Miss CC

Technically was a gift but here it is...my new Chanel light gold mini [emoji7]


----------



## 19flowers

Miss CC said:


> Technically was a gift but here it is...my new Chanel light gold mini [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3449712
> View attachment 3449713



beautiful - congrats!


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought home this little beauty yesterday.  My new Hermes 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Mini Evelyne in Bougainvillea.


----------



## LAFAYETTE JLC

I create a personal brand and use my own name or go with .....@ LFY


----------



## shalomnurse

Brand new Petit Noe noir:


----------



## Miss CC

19flowers said:


> beautiful - congrats!



Thank you!!


----------



## 19flowers

shalomnurse said:


> Brand new Petit Noe noir:
> View attachment 3450188
> View attachment 3450189



love it - congrats!


----------



## shalomnurse

Thank you.


----------



## Tracynlove

Arlene619 said:


> Sorry about the late response, I am no expert and I am not familiar with Dior at all. I was going to send you a link to the authentication thread for Dior but it looks like you found your way there! Goodluck it's a beautiful bag.


Thank you so much Arlene619 ❤


----------



## jmcadon

Bottega Veneta Ayers pillow crossbody.


----------



## Sandra.AT

My new to me alma bb in amarante.. I looove her and the colour is soo gorgeous... It's like black but not totally black which will look great with dark clothes


----------



## caannie

I got this from Yoogiscloset. I usually go with totally structured bags, and I haven't had a Gucci in a while so this is a real departure. The leather smells heavenly.


Gucci Babouska Tattoo tote circa 2009, I think!


----------



## Dextersmom

caannie said:


> I got this from Yoogiscloset. I usually go with totally structured bags, and I haven't had a Gucci in a while so this is a real departure. The leather smells heavenly.
> View attachment 3457083
> 
> Gucci Babouska Tattoo tote circa 2009, I think!



It is gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought home this little beauty last night.  My caviar mini in bronze. I just lover her.


----------



## clydekiwi

I love this designer her bags are handmade and the quality is impeccable. Made in usa. She's located in Minnesota  this is a custom order   Her packages are so nice


----------



## anumus

This Céline micro luggage tote in tricolor (dark blue, black and gray)  
Loved my Céline belt so much I just had to have another Céline bag as soon as possible.


----------



## fujikomm

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home this little beauty last night.  My caviar mini in bronze. I just lover her.
> View attachment 3457863
> View attachment 3457867
> View attachment 3457870
> View attachment 3457871



Wow I love it. Congrats on your new chanel [emoji173]️


----------



## luvtods

Louis Vuitton never full in orange [emoji162]


----------



## Dextersmom

fujikomm said:


> Wow I love it. Congrats on your new chanel [emoji173]️



Thank you!


----------



## Mumotons

A good friend decided to part with this [emoji173]️


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^ gorgeous!!


----------



## Bonnielovesbags




----------



## DesigningStyle

Massaccesi Minerva Midi


----------



## natalia0128

Sac de jour in pale pink... What do you think the twilly???


----------



## BlueCherry

Massaccesi midi soulmate with bespoke zips added.


----------



## sherimehling

I can't remember if I posted my 2earlier purchase, my July birthday bag the Chloe Marcie on cashmere grey, and my August bag, the balenciaga small city in black lamb skin ghw. 





I've now gotten my September bag, the Gucci Tian tote. 





I now swim to ban island. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## bagwathi




----------



## bagwathi

My latest 2 buys!!


----------



## Kendie26

My newest "love"...Chanel drawstring bag [emoji4]Let the good times begin!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> My newest "love"...Chanel drawstring bag [emoji4]Let the good times begin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462591



OMG this is stunning. I simply love all of the hardware on it and that lovely chunky strap. Mod pic please


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> OMG this is stunning. I simply love all of the hardware on it and that lovely chunky strap. Mod pic please



Ha[emoji23]ok I will do modshot & post tomorrow just for you dear BigCherry![emoji523] I love the hardware too  (& it's not heavy[emoji4]) ... Here's closeup of some HW 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
details


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Ha[emoji23]ok I will do modshot & post tomorrow just for you dear BigCherry![emoji523] I love the hardware too  (& it's not heavy[emoji4]) ... Here's closeup of some HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462605
> View attachment 3462606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> details



Thank you thank you thank you 

I normally only dribble and drool when I sleep but this one has me drooling right now. The hardware is truly stunning on it, you lucky girl.


----------



## emilymg

My latest was this indigo Celine nano, bought about a month ago. So sweet but not sure if she is for me!


----------



## BlueCherry

emilymg said:


> View attachment 3462628
> 
> 
> My latest was this indigo Celine nano, bought about a month ago. So sweet but not sure if she is for me!



I have a luggage and I have an indigo cabas and positively adore both. Why do you think it's not for you, it's gorgeous and cute?


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> I have a luggage and I have an indigo cabas and positively adore both. Why do you think it's not for you, it's gorgeous and cute?





emilymg said:


> View attachment 3462628
> 
> 
> My latest was this indigo Celine nano, bought about a month ago. So sweet but not sure if she is for me!


Lucky both of you!! Celine indigo is the most fabulous color EVER!!


----------



## emilymg

BigCherry said:


> I have a luggage and I have an indigo cabas and positively adore both. Why do you think it's not for you, it's gorgeous and cute?


Honestly... I feel guilty for buying it  hehe.


----------



## BlueCherry

emilymg said:


> Honestly... I feel guilty for buying it  hehe.



I feel guilty every time I buy a bag especially a premier designer bag. But then I look at my siblings chugging away on cigarettes and copious amounts of alcohol and decide at least I have something beautiful for my wages [emoji23]

The luggage is a bag I use often and always admire however long I've had it. I'm sure you will love yours just as much.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Kendie26 said:


> Ha[emoji23]ok I will do modshot & post tomorrow just for you dear BigCherry![emoji523] I love the hardware too  (& it's not heavy[emoji4]) ... Here's closeup of some HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462605
> View attachment 3462606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> details



I love it.  Congrats


----------



## Kendie26

CaribeanQueen said:


> I love it.  Congrats


thank you kindly CaribeanQueen! I love it too


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> I feel guilty every time I buy a bag especially a premier designer bag. But then I look at my siblings chugging away on cigarettes and copious amounts of alcohol and decide at least I have something beautiful for my wages [emoji23]
> 
> The luggage is a bag I use often and always admire however long I've had it. I'm sure you will love yours just as much.


[QUOTE="emilymg, post: 30611931, member: 455178"Honestly... I feel guilty for buying it  hehe.
Trust me, I get what both of you are saying! I often feel guilty at point of purchase, BUT that usually goes away fast when I'm enjoying the bag so I say "release the guilt & ENJOY!"


----------



## clarabellaZ

Louis Vuitton Favorite


----------



## JetSetGo!

This little lovely.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

My grey flap.  I love it


----------



## Kendie26

CaribeanQueen said:


> View attachment 3463590
> 
> My grey flap.  I love it



WOWEE she's a beauty & very unique! Congrats![emoji322]


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> OMG this is stunning. I simply love all of the hardware on it and that lovely chunky strap. Mod pic please



Hope this helps BigCherry! I'll likely use shorter strap majority of time vs longer Crossbody  but showing you pics w/ both straps.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Hope this helps BigCherry! I'll likely use shorter strap majority of time vs longer Crossbody  but showing you pics w/ both straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463663
> View attachment 3463664



Kendie you look so stylish, the bag suits you perfectly and looks great either way carried. I really just love this style so big congratulations again and enjoy immensely. Your dress also looks fab, love the design and colour.


----------



## appl

The vache liegee birkin right after the Potiron.


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Kendie you look so stylish, the bag suits you perfectly and looks great either way carried. I really just love this style so big congratulations again and enjoy immensely. Your dress also looks fab, love the design and colour.


kindest thanks BigCherry...you are so darn sweet! I like this style a lot too & will get lots & lots of use out of her (dress is Kate Spade)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga black Papier Drop Bucket


----------



## dangerouscurves

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3457903
> 
> View attachment 3457906
> 
> 
> I love this designer her bags are handmade and the quality is impeccable. Made in usa. She's located in Minnesota  this is a custom order   Her packages are so nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457913



Oooohh that bag is gorgeous!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Hope this helps BigCherry! I'll likely use shorter strap majority of time vs longer Crossbody  but showing you pics w/ both straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463663
> View attachment 3463664



Nice dress, Kandie!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Ha[emoji23]ok I will do modshot & post tomorrow just for you dear BigCherry![emoji523] I love the hardware too  (& it's not heavy[emoji4]) ... Here's closeup of some HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462605
> View attachment 3462606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> details



Ok, I'm not usually a bucket bag fan but this is beautiful! I like the aged hardware!


----------



## JulyVB

anumus said:


> This Céline micro luggage tote in tricolor (dark blue, black and gray)
> Loved my Céline belt so much I just had to have another Céline bag as soon as possible.


How much do u like your celine belt? Do u think she is timeless?


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Ok, I'm not usually a bucket bag fan but this is beautiful! I like the aged hardware!


Hey girl....how are you?! Many thanks...funny cause I wouldn't consider myself a bucket style girl either but I fell in love w/ this one! Be well dear woman!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Hey girl....how are you?! Many thanks...funny cause I wouldn't consider myself a bucket style girl either but I fell in love w/ this one! Be well dear woman!



I'm doing fine, Girl! Except that I'm heading to work at 5 in the morning! All for bags! Lol! J/k. I hope you're fine your self! Rock your beautiful bags [emoji8]


----------



## anumus

JulyVB said:


> How much do u like your celine belt? Do u think she is timeless?



I just love it, and I am using it very often. I do think it is timeless as it is so simple and chic. It is not like many bags with a modern look that makes me think that they will start looking dated in a few years. You can also wear it with almost anything.


----------



## mkpurselover

My beautiful new Massaccesi River Blue Vachetta midi zip Selene with silver hardware


----------



## Kabergen22

a mansur gavriel clutch. so pretty!


----------



## Maria Naidu

My all time favorite, obsessed !!


----------



## Elise.J




----------



## SarahWal

Def


Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!


Definitely my new cognac tote by Issara. It literally holds everything I need for my day (including my extra little handbag inside to carry around during the work day!). I work at a hospital and rely on a smaller bag for the day and the tote to hold additional items such as my laptop for when I need it. Love the size and functionality of this little number.


----------



## maricharlie85

Here's My new purchase! Bought on a website called Armadio! Pure leather, they have Very nice stuff! Love it!❤️


----------



## cassidy

A rose gold Phoebe. It is at home so I can not post a picture. Beautiful color!


----------



## marie132

Medium Chanel flap in black caviar.


----------



## Swedengirl

Mulberry Regular Lily in Mushroom Grey with silver hardware. And a lovely Mulberry Envelope wallet in Metallic Mushroom.


----------



## BlueCherry

I popped into Chanel for slg's and was ignored so I left. Went into Céline and was greeted so warmly by the Manager who chatted with me for ages. We've emailed many times but first time we've met in person.  I was so happy with the customer service I left the store with this gorgeous petrol blue colour bag.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Jkfashionstyle said:


> View attachment 3440680
> View attachment 3440682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Package arrived today!



The bag is beautiful! What is the name? [emoji177]


----------



## Venessa84

I'm a big bag kind of girl but couldn't resist the cuteness of the Alma BB in denim


----------



## chicagolvlover

The last purse I bought was a vintage Speedy 25, almost as old as me. She's perfect!


----------



## paulina1234

A Coach tote im Crossgrain leather for those rainy days at work


----------



## anis azmi

This celine mini luggage. This was purchased about 5 months ago. I am putting myself on  a handbag -banned for awhile because i am planning on buying a LV by the end of this year.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

HandbagDiva354 said:


> The bag is beautiful! What is the name? [emoji177]


Chanel Coco Handle (medium size)


----------



## hermeslady

My absolute favorite was a vintage porous 35cm miel sellier Hermes kelly.  Should never have sold her...


----------



## Suminfunny

Just purchased my new Speedy 30b in DE


----------



## Stuart Rowe

Coach - as usual  Always affordable!


----------



## Swedengirl

Saint Laurent Large College bag in Black with Black hardware.


----------



## Yalanda Williams

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!


Hello, I'm new to the forum. But has anyone ever purchased from The Luxury Closet (Dubai)? Are there handbags authentic? PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Elise.J

Nude clutch from MonPurse


----------



## baggirl19

A preloved Balenciaga City!


----------



## Betinka

F09OTOY calvin kline, the petite of all petites! in red leather. Love it!


----------



## FLP

Last bag I bought was a medium sized Diorever bag. Coveted the bag from when I got an email after the bag launch, and finally bought one in July. I absolutely love it!


----------



## natalia0128

FLP said:


> Last bag I bought was a medium sized Diorever bag. Coveted the bag from when I got an email after the bag launch, and finally bought one in July. I absolutely love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473976


Omg, so pretty


----------



## kkfiregirl

Elise.J said:


> View attachment 3470607



Wow. Stunning. Took my breath away.


----------



## Rij

A Sac du jour in fog grey


----------



## Kendie26

FLP said:


> Last bag I bought was a medium sized Diorever bag. Coveted the bag from when I got an email after the bag launch, and finally bought one in July. I absolutely love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473976


CONGRATS!! This bag is utterly stunning & amazing in every sense. You are so lucky!!


----------



## neshanta




----------



## Elise.J

kkfiregirl said:


> Wow. Stunning. Took my breath away.



Thank you [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## TheCatWing

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!


----------



## Gin2383

My first Chanel woc [emoji173]️


----------



## Izzy48

My most recent purchase was my Saint Laurent Katy. The picture is dark and doesn't show well but the leather is beautiful.


----------



## DontBeBasic

My first Givenchy!  The Love shopper tote.


----------



## Nisreen Andraous

Red Prada Saffiano lux bag. Love the color.


----------



## andjela

The last one I bought is this Gucci one . I am so in love right now !


----------



## Izzy48

FLP said:


> Last bag I bought was a medium sized Diorever bag. Coveted the bag from when I got an email after the bag launch, and finally bought one in July. I absolutely love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473976


Beautiful!


----------



## Mayfly285

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home this little beauty last night.  My caviar mini in bronze. I just lover her.
> View attachment 3457863
> View attachment 3457867
> View attachment 3457870
> View attachment 3457871



Just stunning, DM! [emoji7] She suits you sooo well; many congratulations!


----------



## Mayfly285

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3457903
> 
> View attachment 3457906
> 
> 
> I love this designer her bags are handmade and the quality is impeccable. Made in usa. She's located in Minnesota  this is a custom order   Her packages are so nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457913



I absolutely love this bag; congratulations on an original beauty!


----------



## Mayfly285

BigCherry said:


> Massaccesi midi soulmate with bespoke zips added.
> 
> View attachment 3461580
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461581



Fabulous colour, BC - and the zips are a great idea! [emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

natalia0128 said:


> Sac de jour in pale pink... What do you think the twilly???



Loving the whole package, natalia; just gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Izzy48

neshanta said:


> View attachment 3474788


Just gorgeous, one of my favorite colors!


Mayfly285 said:


> Fabulous colour, BC - and the zips are a great idea! [emoji7]


What a great looking bag. Love the handles of the bag, unusual and something I would like.


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> Just gorgeous, one of my favorite colors!
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy48 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just gorgeous, one of my favorite colors!
> 
> What a great looking bag. Love the handles of the bag, unusual and something I would like.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I meant this comment for the black bag! Leave it to me!
Click to expand...


----------



## Izzy48

Swedengirl said:


> Mulberry Regular Lily in Mushroom Grey with silver hardware. And a lovely Mulberry Envelope wallet in Metallic Mushroom.
> 
> View attachment 3471426
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471427


th

Both are beautiful!


----------



## Divea

Izzy48 said:


> th
> 
> Both are beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Mayfly285 said:


> Just stunning, DM! [emoji7] She suits you sooo well; many congratulations!



Thank you so much!


----------



## BlueCherry

Mayfly285 said:


> Fabulous colour, BC - and the zips are a great idea! [emoji7]



Thank you Mayfly, you're too kind [emoji3]


----------



## BlueCherry

Izzy48 said:


> What a great looking bag. Love the handles of the bag, unusual and something I would like.



Thanks Izzy, it's from Massaccesi Handbags and it's the Soulmate style. There is a main thread here and a website you can browse. Leathers, colours, lining and hardware are your choice. Handmade in Italy and under €400. Happy browsing [emoji6]


----------



## girlsweetyyy

My recent purchase is preloved Tory Burch mini amanda backpack, but do not know its true authenticity though....


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

Neverfull MM DA in rose ballerine[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Got this Balenciaga Black Classic City yesterday for my Birthday.


----------



## Aluxe

Dextersmom said:


> Got this Balenciaga Black Classic City yesterday for my Birthday. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478762


Congrats and happy belated birthday


----------



## Aluxe

Loving the newest member of the family.  Thx for letting me share!


----------



## Dextersmom

Aluxe said:


> Congrats and happy belated birthday



Thank you!


----------



## hermeslady

A 40cm Hermes White Bus in chèvre noir, inside light grey chèvre , palladium hardware.   Perfect bag, I love structured bags.


----------



## cafecreme15

I've been so good with no purchasing bags lately; I've mostly been into clothes and shoes for this year! I most recently purchased by Burberry Banner in January. Next bag purchase probably won't be until next summer - I have my eyes on a medium light gray Lady Dior!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Aluxe said:


> Loving the newest member of the family.  Thx for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478935



Beautiful picture and beautiful bag. It looks like it's in the tropics. Where is it?


----------



## damugatu

Tory Burch Mini Saddlebag


----------



## Aluxe

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful picture and beautiful bag. It looks like it's in the tropics. Where is it?


Thanks I'm in the Caribbean.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Aluxe said:


> Thanks I'm in the Caribbean.



Lovely!!! [emoji7]


----------



## cfrozal23

I repurchased the bag in my avatar.  A Marc Jacobs large quilted single from FA 2011.  The same bag I lusted over and then returned.  Finally decided to re-add her back to my collection.


----------



## Aluxe

cfrozal23 said:


> I repurchased the bag in my avatar.  A Marc Jacobs large quilted single from FA 2011.  The same bag I lusted over and then returned.  Finally decided to re-add her back to my collection.


Congrats!
I've done that before too - bought a bag, returned it, only to buy it again about 2 years later and then I had to struggle to find it 
Enjoy in good health!


----------



## callmeishmael

My pretty soft mauve Gucci Soho shoulder bag.  My puppy has fabulous taste!


----------



## Dextersmom

callmeishmael said:


> My pretty soft mauve Gucci Soho shoulder bag.  My puppy has fabulous taste!



Two beauties!!


----------



## Dextersmom

I brought home my new Chanel Fuchsia Camellia WOC today.  I'm so in love with this little beauty.


----------



## AllthingsLV

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3471856
> 
> 
> I popped into Chanel for slg's and was ignored so I left. Went into Céline and was greeted so warmly by the Manager who chatted with me for ages. We've emailed many times but first time we've met in person.  I was so happy with the customer service I left the store with this gorgeous petrol blue colour bag.



Gorgeous!!!!  Good customer service does it for me everytime.  I had the exact same experience with Chanel & ended up in LV where they pampered me like I was a princess.  So I spent my money with them like I was a princess [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## ban_ban

I recently got this pre-owned coach borough bag i haven't used it yet.. i should start a rotation View media item 707


----------



## damugatu

Tory Burch Semi-circle Lilium Hobo...


----------



## neshanta

callmeishmael said:


> My pretty soft mauve Gucci Soho shoulder bag.  My puppy has fabulous taste!


he sure does! once he doesn't bite it hehhehhe. That colour is beautiful i have the red. Isn't the leather divine.


----------



## SEWDimples

damugatu said:


> Tory Burch Semi-circle Lilium Hobo...
> 
> View attachment 3483901
> View attachment 3483902


Adorable. Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

Coach Nomad in True Red.


----------



## meowmix318

damugatu said:


> Tory Burch Semi-circle Lilium Hobo...
> 
> View attachment 3483901
> View attachment 3483902



What a pretty bag


----------



## Vix74

Grabbed this gorgeous blue Michael Kors tote a couple of months ago for only $70 USD on TheOutnet!


----------



## Fionafona

This beautiful vintage red suede Gucci bag    
My ultimate favorite


----------



## GGGirl

Chanel GST w GHW.


----------



## Lalawmu

damugatu said:


> Tory Burch Semi-circle Lilium Hobo...
> 
> View attachment 3483901
> View attachment 3483902


Love!!


----------



## Vix74

Fionafona said:


> This beautiful vintage red suede Gucci bag
> My ultimate favorite


I love vintage and love suede, that's beautiful!


----------



## a.little.luxe

Just picked up these two from Dolce & Gabbana yesterday!


----------



## meowmix318

christined123 said:


> Just picked up these two from Dolce & Gabbana yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 3486116


So cute


----------



## natalia0128

christined123 said:


> Just picked up these two from Dolce & Gabbana yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 3486116


Love these[emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## tatayap

Just got this beauty from MCM this week  MCM Medium Milla in black


----------



## ChiSquared

Newest handbag in my collection: Michael Kors Mercer Satchel. I know there's a lot of controversy surrounding this bag because it's listed as being made out of bonded leather, but when I saw it online, I just HAD to buy it. Perhaps it's the beautifully rolled handles or it's perfectly pressed pebbled leather (bonded or not), either way I'm satisfied with this purchase despite it being an impulse buy.


----------



## Sandra.AT

ChiSquared said:


> Newest handbag in my collection: Michael Kors Mercer Satchel. I know there's a lot of controversy surrounding this bag because it's listed as being made out of bonded leather, but when I saw it online, I just HAD to buy it. Perhaps it's the beautifully rolled handles or it's perfectly pressed pebbled leather (bonded or not), either way I'm satisfied with this purchase despite it being an impulse buy.


Congratulations.. i like this bag also..it is on my watch list haha..is this the smaller or bigger version ? It is soooo lightweighted and I can also wear the bigger version on the shoulder [emoji2]


----------



## myluvofbags

ChiSquared said:


> Newest handbag in my collection: Michael Kors Mercer Satchel. I know there's a lot of controversy surrounding this bag because it's listed as being made out of bonded leather, but when I saw it online, I just HAD to buy it. Perhaps it's the beautifully rolled handles or it's perfectly pressed pebbled leather (bonded or not), either way I'm satisfied with this purchase despite it being an impulse buy.


I do like it also but hesitant for the reasons you described but I am so tempted as I figure as long as I know right off the bat it might not last long then I won't be disappointed, love the color and matches perfectly with your fob


----------



## cfrozal23

My new to me Marc Jacobs Large Quilted Single from Spring 2011.  Purchased this bag in Fall '10 but returned it soon after.  Happy to have her back home!


----------



## MrsF-R

Hi all! I'm a new member although I have been reading threads after threads in search for reviews for my upcoming bag. This year, I got myself an LV Favorite MM Monogram Canvas in Damier Azur. It's such a versatile piece that can be used as a crossbody, sling, tote or clutch. Totally in love with it!


----------



## MrsF-R

christined123 said:


> Just picked up these two from Dolce & Gabbana yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 3486116



These are lovely! I love Dolce & Gabbana prints this year!


----------



## Izzy48

I have been admiring one of the new styles from Chloe but I have been able to resist an online purchase. My daughter and a friend came for a weekend visit so we went shopping. When I saw the Chloe I knew I would't leave without it. It is the Chloe Hudson in Sienna red and the medium size. The Hudson is beautifully made and an absolute pleasure to have.


----------



## Rosieisgood

tatayap said:


> Just got this beauty from MCM this week  MCM Medium Milla in black



Loving the strap! makes the bag interesting!!


----------



## Rosieisgood

Fionafona said:


> This beautiful vintage red suede Gucci bag
> My ultimate favorite



Gorgeous vintage!!!


----------



## starid17

Rosieisgood said:


> Loving the strap! makes the bag interesting!!


Very classy.


----------



## bags.shoes.collector

I recently just added this gorgeous metallic pink Diorama into my collection. I am currently head over heels with this beautiful piece. [emoji178]


----------



## doni

From the Outnet's limited edition capsule collection:


----------



## chelsiatan

Hi all, my recent purchases were Loewe Puzzle Bag and Tods Wave Bag. I love them both, they are such a beauty  
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kabergen22

HesitantShopper said:


> Marly in black calf leather ... Got this back in aug so over not having outside pockets and this one has 4! Not being greedy here lol
> 
> View attachment 3162349


outside pockets are make or break for me.


----------



## Izzy48

chelsiatan said:


> Hi all, my recent purchases were Loewe Puzzle Bag and Tods Wave Bag. I love them both, they are such a beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497304
> View attachment 3497305
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


I also love both of them! Congrats!


----------



## starid17

Izzy48 said:


> I also love both of them! Congrats!


The leather quality on Loewe bags is fantastic. Enjoy


----------



## YS1_

The small Cèline Trotteur in Jade grained calfskin, gold hardware (seasonal color, get it while you can because they do not repeat colors!) From Rowena at South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa, California. 

($1850 USD) 

Has 1 pocket on the back and 1 pocket on the inside. No zippers at all! Smooth calfskin lining, same color interior. Closure is a metal piece that tucks into leather pocket, so it's super practical for everyday. I haven't put it down since I purchased it, and I highly recommend for understated everyday luxury [emoji7][emoji5][emoji173]️


----------



## Izzy48

YS1_ said:


> The small Cèline Trotteur in Jade grained calfskin, gold hardware (seasonal color, get it while you can because they do not repeat colors!) From Rowena at South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa, California.
> 
> ($1850 USD)
> 
> Has 1 pocket on the back and 1 pocket on the inside. No zippers at all! Smooth calfskin lining, same color interior. Closure is a metal piece that tucks into leather pocket, so it's super practical for everyday. I haven't put it down since I purchased it, and I highly recommend for understated everyday luxury [emoji7][emoji5][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500230


So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## heyrenee

YS1_ said:


> The small Cèline Trotteur in Jade grained calfskin, gold hardware (seasonal color, get it while you can because they do not repeat colors!) From Rowena at South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa, California.
> 
> ($1850 USD)
> 
> Has 1 pocket on the back and 1 pocket on the inside. No zippers at all! Smooth calfskin lining, same color interior. Closure is a metal piece that tucks into leather pocket, so it's super practical for everyday. I haven't put it down since I purchased it, and I highly recommend for understated everyday luxury [emoji7][emoji5][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500230



I got my belt bag from her!! Amazing SA. And of course, gorgeous bag I love the aesthetics of the Trotteur.


----------



## menmycoachbags

Louis Vuitton Favourite MM Damier Ebene


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Beautiful bags everyone!  
This is the last bag I bought! 



Gucci Soho Studded Leather Black Disco Bag from the Gucci Outlet in Cabazon, CA.


----------



## Kendie26

chelsiatan said:


> Hi all, my recent purchases were Loewe Puzzle Bag and Tods Wave Bag. I love them both, they are such a beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497304
> View attachment 3497305
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


WOW they both are beauties indeed! What amazing colors & styles...Congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

YS1_ said:


> The small Cèline Trotteur in Jade grained calfskin, gold hardware (seasonal color, get it while you can because they do not repeat colors!) From Rowena at South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa, California.
> 
> ($1850 USD)
> 
> Has 1 pocket on the back and 1 pocket on the inside. No zippers at all! Smooth calfskin lining, same color interior. Closure is a metal piece that tucks into leather pocket, so it's super practical for everyday. I haven't put it down since I purchased it, and I highly recommend for understated everyday luxury [emoji7][emoji5][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500230


STUNNING! What a rare, gorgeous color> I love Celine! Congrats to you!


----------



## Kendie26

bags.shoes.collector said:


> I recently just added this gorgeous metallic pink Diorama into my collection. I am currently head over heels with this beautiful piece. [emoji178]


I just gasped!! How utterly beautiful. Takes my breath away...I  it!! Lucky you / CONGRATS!


----------



## goldenfountain

My all time work favourite now. Looking for a nice charm to decorate her.


----------



## Izzy48

Johnpauliegal said:


> Beautiful bags everyone!
> This is the last bag I bought!
> 
> View attachment 3501969
> 
> Gucci Soho Studded Leather Black Disco Bag from the Gucci Outlet in Cabazon, CA.



Great looking, congrats on getting it at the outlet!


----------



## Izzy48

goldenfountain said:


> My all time work favourite now. Looking for a nice charm to decorate her.


Not only a good work bag but good looking as well.


----------



## svred

HI all, 

I'm looking to buy this gucci bag from an online site and not sure if this authentic? Does anyone have this bag? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Izzy48 said:


> Great looking, congrats on getting it at the outlet!


Thank you Izzy
I love it!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

svred said:


> HI all,
> 
> I'm looking to buy this gucci bag from an online site and not sure if this authentic? Does anyone have this bag? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


It's gorgeous!  Have you tried to get it authenticated on the Gucci forum?  If not, you may want to do so.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

goldenfountain said:


> My all time work favourite now. Looking for a nice charm to decorate her.


Congratulations. Your LV Neverfull is gorgeous!


----------



## Izzy48

svred said:


> HI all,
> 
> I'm looking to buy this gucci bag from an online site and not sure if this authentic? Does anyone have this bag? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


I would ask to have it authenticated on the Forum. Regardless, it is such a pretty bag!


----------



## Louiebarney

Tory Burch Fleming Backpack in black.


----------



## Fefeegirl




----------



## goldenfountain

Izzy48 said:


> Not only a good work bag but good looking as well.


Thank you! She'll look better with some pretty charms soon!



Johnpauliegal said:


> Congratulations. Your LV Neverfull is gorgeous!


Thanks for your kind words  My all time fav bag now, and so well-made!


----------



## ckrickett

I got this off of Yoogis Closet. Small Saint Laurent Sac De Jour in Navy


----------



## MrsF-R

Fefeegirl said:


> View attachment 3502795



Ohhhhhmyyyyy... I covet that purse! Great choices there!


----------



## gem4natic

Mini suede Balenciaga Bag


----------



## goldengirl79

can someone help me with this purse please? riri zipper on it


----------



## gem4natic

goldengirl79 said:


> View attachment 3506244
> View attachment 3506242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone help me with this purse please? riri zipper on it



you having difficulty to zip up?
Probably you can try with some kind of oil, I use my mum sewing machine oil that last time and it works, need to lubricate the zip with the oil, let it stay for a while
after the zip is open up, you can use candle, run the candle one the zip, do it a few times after that..

Hope this works for you


----------



## Kendie26

My long awaited first Boy bag came home with me yesterday~in love with "him!" [emoji4]


----------



## Oxana17

svred said:


> HI all,
> 
> I'm looking to buy this gucci bag from an online site and not sure if this authentic? Does anyone have this bag? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


If it is trustable online store, yes. Make a research. I prefer to buy from they own web. Also I have read that many luxury bag brands don't do discounts.


----------



## bagloverny

My last purchase: brand new Celine Mini Belt Bag in light taupe!


----------



## bagloverny

Kendie26 said:


> My long awaited first Boy bag came home with me yesterday~in love with "him!" [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506491
> View attachment 3506492



Kendie, what a gorgeous Boy bag!! I LOVE the Boy bag, it's one of my all-time faves. Yours is amazing! Congrats!!


----------



## Oxana17

I just bought from my close friend the YSL Python Clutch. The price was a joke)) Authentic with all the tags and the bill from the store. Like it a lot!


----------



## Mariapia

The Chanel Grand Shopping in Bordeaux .


----------



## twin-fun

Large Veneta in Nero from Bottega Veneta


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Lynpink

Hubby was kind enough to get me an LV Turenne MM for being Employee of the month


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> Kendie, what a gorgeous Boy bag!! I LOVE the Boy bag, it's one of my all-time faves. Yours is amazing! Congrats!!


aw thank you dearest bagloverny! He is sensational, even more-so in person. And you know I ADORE your new Celine belt bag...so chic, elegant & flat out stunning! Congrats!


----------



## Luckystar01

leechiyong said:


> Mine is the Saint Laurent Sac de Jour toy-size in electric pink.  I know a lot of people don't care for these super tiny bags, but I love them and haven't stopped wearing it since I received it.


I really want this one in beige


----------



## Luckystar01

rosasharn78 said:


> My beloved Chanel boy bag in my profile pic!


Do you remember how much you paid for it?


----------



## karenew

Stock photo cause she is traveling to me.  I know it's not everyone's thing.. I get it. The leather is tattooed by prisoners, then made into purses.


----------



## SEWDimples

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3506582
> 
> 
> My last purchase: brand new Celine Mini Belt Bag in light taupe!


Congrats! I really like the the look of this bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

Kendie26 said:


> My long awaited first Boy bag came home with me yesterday~in love with "him!" [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506491
> View attachment 3506492


Gorgeous bag. Congrats!


----------



## SEWDimples

bags.shoes.collector said:


> I recently just added this gorgeous metallic pink Diorama into my collection. I am currently head over heels with this beautiful piece. [emoji178]


Congrats! This bag is stunning.


----------



## SEWDimples

Coach Outlaw satchel in colorblock python. Love the suede blue lining.


----------



## baghagg

karenew said:


> Stock photo cause she is traveling to me.  I know it's not everyone's thing.. I get it. The leather is tattooed by prisoners, then made into purses.


Very artistic, and a worthwhile,  constructive use of their time. .  Where did you purchase this bag?


----------



## karenew

baghagg said:


> Very artistic, and a worthwhile,  constructive use of their time. .  Where did you purchase this bag?


http://www.prisonart.com.mx/product-tag/Bag/


----------



## Kendie26

SEWDimples said:


> Coach Outlaw satchel in colorblock python. Love the suede blue lining.
> 
> View attachment 3507443


That's very cool & unique! I love the mix of colors & texture...Congrats (& thank you for your compliment on my new Boy bag)!


----------



## SEWDimples

Kendie26 said:


> That's very cool & unique! I love the mix of colors & texture...Congrats (& thank you for your compliment on my new Boy bag)!


Thank you! I think your Boy Bag is the one I like the most out of all the ones I've seen.


----------



## Flossy72

karenew said:


> Stock photo cause she is traveling to me.  I know it's not everyone's thing.. I get it. The leather is tattooed by prisoners, then made into purses.


This is such a beautiful thing!  What a good use of their creative minds and talents!


----------



## Kendie26

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you! I think your Boy Bag is the one I like the most out of all the ones I've seen.


aw thanks so much! That's very high praise considering how many Boys there are out there....appreciate it SEWDimples! (great name you have!)


----------



## mrs moulds

All of the handbags are so beautiful !  I haven't been able to purchase any new bags lately ( College Student ) But, when my little one is done, I'm going buck wild !


----------



## sandyclaws

last handbag purchase.....LV Trocadero 30 preloved EEP i can't wait for her to arrive* tomorrow (just in time for our concert that night too! ) ^_^*


----------



## mkpurselover

Massaccesi deep violet merinos leather, midi zip Selene style [emoji7] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my VK815 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mrs_A75

sarafels said:


> Chanel Jumbo So black


LOVEEEEEE IT!


----------



## Bommie

Goyard senat MM in red.. just got it last weekend.. [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## pursycat

Vera Bradley Capsule Collection by Be Inthavong - Cole Mini Shoulder Bag in Glossy Navy


----------



## FunBagz

These Minis...


----------



## Linds31289

It isn't high end but I just got a Madewell Transport Tote in dark cab. and it is GORGEOUS! I am new to Madewell. Does anyone have any of the wallets? I am wanting to purchase one next. Also, do anyone know if they have sales near the holidays?


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel medium classic flap in grey caviar


----------



## Bother Free

From Cruise (Cuba) Collection 
So in love with this boy


----------



## Bonnielovesbags

This lovely mini palmsprings LV backpack and this new World Tour LE keychain. I love both so much!


----------



## Tracey Park

love my Kate Spade xx


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Both caviar minis from Cruise 2017


----------



## Izzy48

mkpurselover said:


> Massaccesi deep violet merinos leather, midi zip Selene style [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511088
> 
> 
> Sent from my VK815 using PurseForum mobile app


The color is so beautiful!


----------



## Izzy48

twin-fun said:


> Large Veneta in Nero from Bottega Veneta
> 
> View attachment 3506830


Love it--it is such a great bag! I have the Campana and they wear beautifully plus easy to carry.


----------



## Izzy48

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Both caviar minis from Cruise 2017


Classic and lovely!


----------



## Izzy48

SEWDimples said:


> Coach Outlaw satchel in colorblock python. Love the suede blue lining.
> 
> View attachment 3507443


Great looking, really a super bag!


----------



## Izzy48

Kendie26 said:


> My long awaited first Boy bag came home with me yesterday~in love with "him!" [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506491
> View attachment 3506492


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

Izzy48 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


kindest thanks dear izzy....i do adore "him"


----------



## ckrickett

Kendie26 I adore the pattern on that boy bag! A classic and a stunner!


----------



## ckrickett

My 2 recent acquisitions are my Navy Small Sac du Jour, and my Louis Vuittion Speedy 25, I also picked up an Alexander Wang Rocco bag in black leather and gold hardware


----------



## Kendie26

ckrickett said:


> Kendie26 I adore the pattern on that boy bag! A classic and a stunner!


thank you ckrickett! & I equally adore your navy Sac du Jour


----------



## mmdownunder

Rouge H Kelly


----------



## ckrickett

Kendie26 said:


> thank you ckrickett! & I equally adore your navy Sac du Jour


Thank you!


----------



## Mumotons




----------



## nefertiri

I got this little cute Dolce Gabbana purse. Yesterday


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

fassionpassionbee said:


> my hubs gave got me this Chanel Le Boy.... totally in love now...


Beautiful! Is the bag from 17C? Can you share tag/box sticker? Thanks!


----------



## Swissmiss2000

My latest bag is this dove-grey with bright blue interior purchased during a trip to Turin, Italy.


----------



## BlueCherry

Swissmiss2000 said:


> My latest bag is this dove-grey with bright blue interior purchased during a trip to Turin, Italy.



Gorgeous bag and lovely colours both inside and outside.


----------



## Swissmiss2000

BigCherry said:


> Gorgeous bag and lovely colours both inside and outside.


Thank you. I've just realised I didn't mention it is the FURLA Capriccio Tortora tote.


----------



## BlueCherry

Swissmiss2000 said:


> Thank you. I've just realised I didn't mention it is the FURLA Capriccio Tortora tote.


Ha I did zoom in to look who made it, it's a little similar to Massaccesi. I love the front seams.


----------



## Seastarindiana

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!


Happy Day!  I just bought a 2013 LV Tivoli GM on ebay preowned, its like new, so grateful it didn't have any perfume


----------



## jellyv

Kendie26 said:


> My long awaited first Boy bag came home with me yesterday~in love with "him!"]



Absolutely stunning! One of the very best designs in the Boy! Congrats.


----------



## bostonchicxox

Foley + Corinna Mid City Tote in black. Been dying to have one! It's such a simple bag but it's been hard to find one with the quality they had a few years ago.


----------



## Kendie26

jellyv said:


> Absolutely stunning! One of the very best designs in the Boy! Congrats.


aw thanks so much jellyv!! I'm glad you like/appreciate "him" as much as i do! Kindest regards,


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought home this mini last night.  My SA is calling it fire red and I love her!


----------



## sthrncin

My Saddleback Leather backpack. Love this baby!


----------



## Flossy72

sthrncin said:


> My Saddleback Leather backpack. Love this baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523046


WHOA that's a beauty!  Is that the "squared backpack"?


----------



## sthrncin

Flossy72 said:


> WHOA that's a beauty!  Is that the "squared backpack"?



Thank you!! It is the medium Simple Backpack. I love it!


----------



## Kendie26

My holy grail Chanel...a small (225 size) tweed reissue [emoji4] This lucky find was all thanks to a lovely, kind Chanel tPFr who put me in contact with her boutique SA ( where she got this exact bag) Praise to TPF!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home this mini last night.  My SA is calling it fire red and I love her!
> View attachment 3522937
> View attachment 3522938
> View attachment 3522939
> View attachment 3522940
> View attachment 3522941



Stunning, as always, dearest DM[emoji76][emoji76]! That mini was made for you girlfriend! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️So thrilled for you- major Congrats!! [emoji322][emoji106][emoji8]


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> My holy grail Chanel...a small (225 size) tweed reissue [emoji4] This lucky find was all thanks to a lovely, kind Chanel tPFr who put me in contact with her boutique SA ( where she got this exact bag) Praise to TPF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523557
> View attachment 3523558


uff, amaaaazing


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> My holy grail Chanel...a small (225 size) tweed reissue [emoji4] This lucky find was all thanks to a lovely, kind Chanel tPFr who put me in contact with her boutique SA ( where she got this exact bag) Praise to TPF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523557
> View attachment 3523558



Congratulations @Kendie26, it's so exciting to get a HG bag and it's beautiful.


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> uff, amaaaazing [/UOTE]
> 
> 
> BigCherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations @Kendie26, it's so exciting to get a HG bag and it's beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Dears!! I do heart it bigtime & yes, BigCherry it IS exciting to get an HG bag! xoxo
Click to expand...


----------



## frenzygoesfancy

It's the MCM Milla Tote in medium in grey/blue. LOVE this bag! It is so chic, practical and the colour really goes with everything. The leather is amazing quality and it has so many thoughtfully arranged compartments. The picture does not do it justice but I don't have a better one right now.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Stunning, as always, dearest DM[emoji76][emoji76]! That mini was made for you girlfriend! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️So thrilled for you- major Congrats!! [emoji322][emoji106][emoji8]



You are a sweetheart!!  Thank you, my friend and I could stare at your new tweed masterpiece all day long!


----------



## BlueCherry

frenzygoesfancy said:


> It's the MCM Milla Tote in medium in grey/blue. LOVE this bag! It is so chic, practical and the colour really goes with everything. The leather is amazing quality and it has so many thoughtfully arranged compartments. The picture does not do it justice but I don't have a better one right now.



I really like the two tone look. Congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

frenzygoesfancy said:


> It's the MCM Milla Tote in medium in grey/blue. LOVE this bag! It is so chic, practical and the colour really goes with everything. The leather is amazing quality and it has so many thoughtfully arranged compartments. The picture does not do it justice but I don't have a better one right now.


SOOOOOO FABULOUS! I LOVE that style MCM & their quality is amazing...gorgeous color choice...CONGRATS!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> You are a sweetheart!!  Thank you, my friend and I could stare at your new tweed masterpiece all day long!


thank you darlin' & right back at you & then some! I've got your red mini on my mind!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Kendie26 said:


> My holy grail Chanel...a small (225 size) tweed reissue [emoji4] This lucky find was all thanks to a lovely, kind Chanel tPFr who put me in contact with her boutique SA ( where she got this exact bag) Praise to TPF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523557
> View attachment 3523558



Wow, this is stunning. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Kendie26

kkfiregirl said:


> Wow, this is stunning. I'm so happy for you!


aw, you are so sweet kkfiregirl....I sincerely appreciate that....all my best to you dear!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Kendie26 said:


> aw, you are so sweet kkfiregirl....I sincerely appreciate that....all my best to you dear!



You're welcome & all the best to you as well. Enjoy your new purse!


----------



## frenzygoesfancy

Kendie26 said:


> SOOOOOO FABULOUS! I LOVE that style MCM & their quality is amazing...gorgeous color choice...CONGRATS!



Thank you so much, but just saw your bag it's also simply amazing and just so perfect for autumn! So refreshing to see such a special Chanel bag


----------



## Nancy7

Seastarindiana said:


> Happy Day!  I just bought a 2013 LV Tivoli GM on ebay preowned, its like new, so grateful it didn't have any perfume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521373


Beautiful! One of my favorite bags that I own. Enjoy!


----------



## Nancy7

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home this mini last night.  My SA is calling it fire red and I love her!
> View attachment 3522937
> View attachment 3522938
> View attachment 3522939
> View attachment 3522940
> View attachment 3522941


Beautiful! And LOVE your bathroom too!


----------



## Kendie26

frenzygoesfancy said:


> Thank you so much, but just saw your bag it's also simply amazing and just so perfect for autumn! So refreshing to see such a special Chanel bag


& a big thank you back to you frenzygoesfancy (fun name!!)...appreciate your sentiment!


----------



## Dextersmom

Nancy7 said:


> Beautiful! And LOVE your bathroom too!



Thank you!!


----------



## mottmoore

I purchased a Gucci cross body handbag and wallet!  I'm addicted to Tradesy.com!

View media item 1202


----------



## MahoganyQT

I was lucky to find a NWT Gucci Soho shoulder tote in maple brown on Tradesy. I've been looking for this color for a while because I discovered it after it was discontinued.


----------



## mottmoore

MahoganyQT said:


> I was lucky to find a NWT Gucci Soho shoulder tote in maple brown on Tradesy. I've been looking for this color for a while because I discovered it after it was discontinued.
> View attachment 3524493


Beautiful!!!  I have a gold color Gucci Soho on my "love" list too!


----------



## MahoganyQT

mottmoore said:


> Beautiful!!!  I have a gold color Gucci Soho on my "love" list too!



I adore this style. It's the only bag that I own in 2 colors, brown and black.


----------



## gswpurse

bought this during club 21 sale today...mini pashli in khaki.


----------



## Kendie26

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3528494
> 
> bought this during club 21 sale today...mini pashli in khaki.


I LOVE it!! Especially in this color...many CONGRATS!!


----------



## gswpurse

Kendie26 said:


> I LOVE it!! Especially in this color...many CONGRATS!!


thanks! I don't have bag in this color so i chose this over ink color. Hopefully there'll be no color transfer tragedy...


----------



## tripamy

I just got this Limited Edition Stephen Sprouse Leopard Speedy Bag from 2012. It has black leather trim, brushed silvertone hardware, and jacquard textile fabric.


----------



## MahoganyQT

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3528494
> 
> bought this during club 21 sale today...mini pashli in khaki.



Nice! I love the color.


----------



## hellokitty702

Christmas Came Early ☺️ Givenchy Mini Antigona


----------



## fatcat2523

H bicolor Lindy for my mom and Fendi clutch for myself


----------



## galuchat

View attachment 3529354


----------



## galuchat

hellokitty702 said:


> Christmas Came Early ☺️ Givenchy Mini Antigona


Love the color!


----------



## BlueCherry

fatcat2523 said:


> H bicolor Lindy for my mom and Fendi clutch for myself
> View attachment 3529165
> 
> View attachment 3529166



Especially love Fendi clutches @fatcat2523 - will you post some what fits inside pics in the Fendi thread please as I haven't seen this one in action yet


----------



## galuchat

xx you may not promote here


----------



## Kendie26

hellokitty702 said:


> Christmas Came Early [emoji5] Givenchy Mini Antigona



[emoji7][emoji106]this color is beyond fabulous! Drool-fest here!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel clutch/WOC 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Detachable chain & came with flat card holder too![emoji4]


----------



## Swedengirl

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel clutch/WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529853
> View attachment 3529854
> 
> Detachable chain & came with flat card holder too![emoji4]



Kendie your bag Collection is out of this world. Give me some of your pices


----------



## Kendie26

Swedengirl said:


> Kendie your bag Collection is out of this world. Give me some of your pices


Ha, you are adorable & super sweet...thanks so much Swedengirl! You have killer beautiful pieces yourself my dear!!


----------



## stephnaumoska




----------



## galuchat

Kendie26 said:


> Omg [emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️soooooo pretty!! Congrats [emoji322][emoji106]


  Merci, Kendie!


----------



## BlueCherry

Just love these Massaccesi soulmate midi bags. One is orange merinos and the other pebbled white, both with gunmetal hardware.


----------



## .pursefiend.

grey balenciaga envelope clutch with GGH


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I just got this Burberry Peyton crossbody bag from Bloomies a couple days ago.


----------



## jules 8

This beauty is on it's way to me...if I can just wait til Christmas


----------



## Quartza

I just brought my first Coach bag. I usually don`t like Coach but this bag really caught my eye. I don`t usually see Coach with a bag like this. This bag looks dainty and I can`t wait for it to arrive


----------



## nefertiri

Quartza said:


> I just brought my first Coach bag. I usually don`t like Coach but this bag really caught my eye. I don`t usually see Coach with a bag like this. This bag looks dainty and I can`t wait for it to arrive
> 
> View attachment 3531326




I's so cute!


----------



## Geogirl

Quartza said:


> I just brought my first Coach bag. I usually don`t like Coach but this bag really caught my eye. I don`t usually see Coach with a bag like this. This bag looks dainty and I can`t wait for it to arrive
> 
> View attachment 3531326


Cute print!


----------



## Quartza

nefertiri said:


> I's so cute!





Geogirl said:


> Cute print!


Thanks ^^


----------



## meowmix318

Quartza said:


> I just brought my first Coach bag. I usually don`t like Coach but this bag really caught my eye. I don`t usually see Coach with a bag like this. This bag looks dainty and I can`t wait for it to arrive
> 
> View attachment 3531326



Pretty.


----------



## Amazona

RM MAC. Was so over the moon to get it, but ended up hating the clunky chain strap. Trying to sell it now...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Mini convertible in tourmaline (Bottega Venetta)


----------



## xfunnygirlx59

I need help, I just purchased this prelove LV bag of eBay and the seller didn't list that her bag has cracks on the canvas. Should I request return or ask for some money back. I pay $925 for this Damier Ebene speedy bandolier. What are your thoughts? I'm new here and don't know where to post. Please help


----------



## Arlene619

xfunnygirlx59 said:


> I need help, I just purchased this prelove LV bag of eBay and the seller didn't list that her bag has cracks on the canvas. Should I request return or ask for some money back. I pay $925 for this Damier Ebene speedy bandolier. What are your thoughts? I'm new here and don't know where to post. Please help
> 
> View attachment 3532290
> View attachment 3532291


I would send it back, it will only get worse. Goodluck hun.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

xfunnygirlx59 said:


> I need help, I just purchased this prelove LV bag of eBay and the seller didn't list that her bag has cracks on the canvas. Should I request return or ask for some money back. I pay $925 for this Damier Ebene speedy bandolier. What are your thoughts? I'm new here and don't know where to post. Please help
> 
> View attachment 3532290
> View attachment 3532291


For the amount of money you paid; I would definitely send it back due to misrepresentation. As Arlene619 above stated it will get worse in time. (I have also seen these bags go for less on eBay. Please make sure you visit the LV authentication thread before prior purchases if you are unsure of authenticity.)
Good luck.


----------



## SEWDimples

Michael Kors collection bags: Bette in Elephant and Lexi in Cobalt.


----------



## Flossy72

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3530673
> 
> 
> Just love these Massaccesi soulmate midi bags. One is orange merinos and the other pebbled white, both with gunmetal hardware.


These bags are beautiful!  Did you purchase them online or retail store?


----------



## jaimejovoy

Med Chanel Boy in lambskin... with chevron textile! From the current Cruise collection


----------



## prairierose1

dolly_55 said:


> Hi! I'm new to this  but I wanted to share my new Louis Vuitton Siena MM. She's a beauty and I'm absolutely loving her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381341


Beautiful! you've had the Siena for a few months now. Do you still love her?


----------



## JamieGrayson

prairierose1 said:


> Beautiful! you've had the Siena for a few months now. Do you still love her?


Amazing!


----------



## Stormy C

hellokitty702 said:


> Christmas Came Early ☺️ Givenchy Mini Antigona



Oh SO beautiful! 
I just think this Givenchy style will never go out of style, NEVER! 
It is just beautiful!


----------



## Stormy C

There is something about the Valentino Rockstud thats drives me crazy (in a good way!)

I don't know if its the use of soft colouring against the tougher style of the gold studs, but I just want to own every single variation of the Rockstud!
This little one was bought to accompany me to a wedding


----------



## JamieGrayson

miumiuiloveyou said:


> There is something about the Valentino Rockstud thats drives me crazy (in a good way!)
> 
> I don't know if its the use of soft colouring against the tougher style of the gold studs, but I just want to own every single variation of the Rockstud!
> This little one was bought to accompany me to a wedding
> 
> View attachment 3535218
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535212


Obsessed!


----------



## BlueCherry

Flossy72 said:


> These bags are beautiful!  Did you purchase them online or retail store?



Hi @Flossy72 you can only purchase them online and they are made to order. Take a look at the Massaccesi thread and you will see them in many colours and leathers. You can customise practically anything and if you have any questions everyone on the thread is really helpful.


----------



## JamieGrayson

Full Disclosure, I have not bought this one yet, but I really want to!  Anyone else love this #fendi


----------



## Stormy C

JamieGrayson said:


> Full Disclosure, I have not bought this one yet, but I really want to!  Anyone else love this #fendi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535247
> View attachment 3535247



Oh my goodness, I do! I think we might be bag soul mates!


----------



## Flossy72

BigCherry said:


> Hi @Flossy72 you can only purchase them online and they are made to order. Take a look at the Massaccesi thread and you will see them in many colours and leathers. You can customise practically anything and if you have any questions everyone on the thread is really helpful.


Oh ...this could be trouble- lol...


----------



## JamieGrayson

miumiuiloveyou said:


> Oh my goodness, I do! I think we might be bag soul mates!





miumiuiloveyou said:


> Oh my goodness, I do! I think we might be bag soul mates!


Sign up on our profile page and I will put you on our list @miumiuiloveyou


----------



## BlueCherry

JamieGrayson said:


> Full Disclosure, I have not bought this one yet, but I really want to!  Anyone else love this #fendi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535247
> View attachment 3535247



I saw this yesterday and if the hardware had been silver I would have purchased. It's a beauty.


----------



## JamieGrayson

BigCherry said:


> I saw this yesterday and if the hardware had been silver I would have purchased. It's a beauty.


Where did you you see it?  Barney's NY?


----------



## BlueCherry

No it was either Matches or Net a porter, can't remember which.

Edited: just checked my browser history and it was on the  Fendi UK website.


----------



## jules 8

I just received this beauty...but I have to wait untiChristmas


----------



## queridaqthecat

Just got my first chanel. Mini flap bag.


----------



## Feiaway

Dextersmom said:


> Got this Balenciaga Black Classic City yesterday for my Birthday.
> View attachment 3478762



Did the cat come with the bag? [emoji192] [emoji192] joking... cute bag and cute cat!


----------



## JamieGrayson

BigCherry said:


> No it was either Matches or Net a porter, can't remember which.
> 
> Edited: just checked my browser history and it was on the  Fendi UK website.


Thanks!  Eyeing this one too, but it may be too trendy?


----------



## Dextersmom

Feiaway said:


> Did the cat come with the bag? [emoji192] [emoji192] joking... cute bag and cute cat!



Thank you!!  I love the bag.....but I adore my little Walter!


----------



## JamieGrayson

Kendie26 said:


> My holy grail Chanel...a small (225 size) tweed reissue [emoji4] This lucky find was all thanks to a lovely, kind Chanel tPFr who put me in contact with her boutique SA ( where she got this exact bag) Praise to TPF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523557
> View attachment 3523558


Soooooo good!  Enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

JamieGrayson said:


> Soooooo good!  Enjoy!


thanks so much....I do indeed love it!


----------



## intricatejwlry

The Chanel mini flap bag in black caviar! It is my new baby, I am obsessed!


----------



## clu13

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel clutch/WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529853
> View attachment 3529854
> 
> Detachable chain & came with flat card holder too![emoji4]



This is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## clu13

Kendie26 said:


> My holy grail Chanel...a small (225 size) tweed reissue [emoji4] This lucky find was all thanks to a lovely, kind Chanel tPFr who put me in contact with her boutique SA ( where she got this exact bag) Praise to TPF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523557
> View attachment 3523558



I missed so much being away! This is so beautiful! I love tweed! It's so feminine!


----------



## clu13

I made a few purchases in Paris, but Goyard was my last stop so my most recent is the Sainte Marie soft clutch in grey.


----------



## Real Authentication

LOOOOOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

clu13 said:


> I missed so much being away! This is so beautiful! I love tweed! It's so feminine!


thanks kindly clu13 & welcome back! Your new Goyard clutch is beautiful. Love how you see both the pretty solid grey color & their print...Congrats!


----------



## dotty8

Swissmiss2000 said:


> My latest bag is this dove-grey with bright blue interior purchased during a trip to Turin, Italy.



I love Furla, too!  This bag is beautiful, I love the blue interior.. it reminds me of my Gucci Swing tote with turquoise interior a little


----------



## sourapril

Maison Margiela ❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Debuting my new Evelyne PM in Rouge Tomate today.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here is my latest Gucci purchase from Neiman Marcus. I just received it today. 
Red Soho wallet on strap.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Dextersmom said:


> Debuting my new Evelyne PM in Rouge Tomate today.
> View attachment 3541609
> View attachment 3541610
> View attachment 3541611
> View attachment 3541612
> View attachment 3541613
> View attachment 3541614


Absolutely gorgeous!  Great Mod shots!


----------



## shesnochill

tripamy said:


> I just got this Limited Edition Stephen Sprouse Leopard Speedy Bag from 2012. It has black leather trim, brushed silvertone hardware, and jacquard textile fabric.



This is gorg.


----------



## KittyKat65

2001 Hermes HAC 32 in Black Chevre


----------



## shesnochill

KittyKat65 said:


> 2001 Hermes HAC 32 in Black Chevre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541791



Wow, this is a soft looking Hermes!


----------



## Mayfly285

KittyKat65 said:


> 2001 Hermes HAC 32 in Black Chevre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541791



This is absolutely gorgeous, KittyKat! [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Johnpauliegal said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  Great Mod shots!



Thank you and I love your Gucci red!!


----------



## girleuro

Love my Chanel Jumbo double flap just purchased a week ago[emoji4]


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

This Kelly 28 in cuivre is my latest acquisition. Thanks for allowing me to share![emoji8]


----------



## dolly_55

prairierose1 said:


> Beautiful! you've had the Siena for a few months now. Do you still love her?



Yes she has held up wonderfully! Really great bag


----------



## Adelaida1

Miu Miu Nappa Charm


----------



## jchen815

She's a classic with a twist. The gold in the chevron lines are gold chains


----------



## shesnochill

Balenciaga Part Time with Giant Gold Hardware [emoji5][emoji177]


----------



## missmetal

I adore the Chanel boy bags with decorative chains, but can't do flaps as an everyday bag. This wristlet was perfect for what I wanted; a Chanel boy bag not for everyday use but for formal occasions! The SA, Andrea, at Neiman Marcus Tysons was willing to call around to several stores around the US to find it in black as I desperately wanted. She made me oh so happy.


----------



## heyitsjas

A days ago I bought a Louis Vuitton Trevi bag in Demier Ebene, PM size. It's my first designer bag, ever! Before this the most I'd spent on a bag is $300 for a custom designed bag from a wonderful leather bag maker in Canada. I can't wait to receive my Trevi, it will arrive in March.


----------



## nefertiri

Cute vintage red Paloma Picasso leather shoulderbag
Looks so bad on the picture, though.... I am not good at this


----------



## Stormy C

annaversary said:


> Balenciaga Part Time with Giant Gold Hardware [emoji5][emoji177]



Giant Gold Hardware! Be still, my beating heart!

 *swoon!*


----------



## shesnochill

miumiuiloveyou said:


> Giant Gold Hardware! Be still, my beating heart!
> 
> *swoon!*




You don't understand the happiness this bag has given me this week, lol. Literally been eye'ing/wanting it for years. Loving it so much I took it to a club with me and danced with it for 3 hours straight. My friends did give me the crazy eyes. LOL!


----------



## Kendie26

I totally adore my new Chanel chevron WOC [emoji4][emoji173]️️


----------



## goldenfountain

My first ever Le Boy in old medium lambskin that came in the mail yesterday, and I couldnt help rocking him out to a carols singing event


----------



## Airhysken

I have always been in love with this bag. And since my birthday is coming, I think I deserve this.


----------



## petitefrites

Purchased my first Hermès Picotin Lock 22 (MM) in noir earlier today! I took some photos of the unboxing. I haven't bought a bag since the Mansur Gavriel bucket bag first came out... 

Here it is!


----------



## YellowBuggie

Chloe Lexa purchased yesterday!


----------



## March786

Its my chanel burgundy calfskin boy bag, it took me a year to find THE one


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

My new Chanel jumbo flap in black caviar!![emoji173]️


----------



## Phiomega

Balenciaga black reporter bag...


Perfect for a sling casual bag or a clutch for formal functions!


----------



## YellowBuggie

miumiuiloveyou said:


> There is something about the Valentino Rockstud thats drives me crazy (in a good way!)
> 
> I don't know if its the use of soft colouring against the tougher style of the gold studs, but I just want to own every single variation of the Rockstud!
> This little one was bought to accompany me to a wedding
> 
> View attachment 3535218
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535212



Beautiful bag! I hope you get tons of enjoyment out of her for years to come!


----------



## MysNik

Had the pleasure of buying my very first Michael Kors bag on Tuesday.


----------



## Mariapia

My Postina, from Zanellato, has just arrived from Italy!


----------



## jasperaperocho

MK selma definitely worth the price


----------



## Vancang

Reverse pochette metis!!!!


----------



## Gonzozap

Just 7 days ago, I bought this GORRRGEOUS bag by an Italian designer named "Cavalcanti" at TJ Maxx.  I have longed for a multicolor leather bag.  So tired of the boring solid colors. I think I might love this bag more than any I have ever owned.  TJ Maxx price $149.  Retail $440.  There were several Cavalcanti bags, but each one was different.  This was the only multicolor bag. It's roomy - 13"H x 16"W x 7"D.  Nice rich smell of leather.


----------



## jh1ro0o

Mine just a regular prada shopping bag


----------



## jh1ro0o

Mine just a regular prada shopping bag


----------



## Sandra.AT

Alma pm DE


----------



## YellowBuggie

MysNik said:


> Had the pleasure of buying my very first Michael Kors bag on Tuesday.



It's precious!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

A Birkin 25 Cuivre with palladium hardware


----------



## babysunshine

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!



Diorama pouch.


----------



## Zeusiee

Hermes Evelyne PM


----------



## Acctt

CHANEL WOC Reissue (So Black) [emoji173]


----------



## tatertot

Was lucky enough to find a brand new 2012 Jacynthe Balenciaga Work so I scooped it up in a hot minute![emoji171]


----------



## Sonijay

goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3544722
> View attachment 3544723
> 
> 
> My first ever Le Boy in old medium lambskin that came in the mail yesterday, and I couldnt help rocking him out to a carols singing event



LOVE!


----------



## Stormy C

Brand new, tags still on.. My very first Givenchy.


----------



## goldenfountain

Sonijay said:


> LOVE!


Thanksss!!


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

Michael kors Elisa![emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Camietedie

Just bought this on Wednesday


----------



## snh88




----------



## Kendie26

From the current cruise collection, Chanel pink mini chevron (calfskin)...was extremely lucky to get this baby thanks to the sincere kindness of another dear tPFr & her SA [emoji4]


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

A true red gucci microguccisima boston


----------



## Licie25

A Large MCM tote


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

❤️ 17C caviar minis ❤️


----------



## aesthetikwelten

my Babybal in "Lipstick Red":


----------



## Staxx

Haven't had a chance to take my own photos yet!


----------



## Stormy C

Johnpauliegal said:


> Here is my latest Gucci purchase from Neiman Marcus. I just received it today.
> Red Soho wallet on strap.
> 
> View attachment 3541711



I know I already 'liked' this but I'm thinking of delving into Guggi territory. Yours is beautiful, are you just loving her more every day?


----------



## MakaylaK

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!



Customized Disney bag from Fossil!


----------



## You'retheworst

MrsOwen3 said:


> My last bag for a while, my dream Hermes Kelly Retourne 35cm! It was a declined special order with contrast stitching on Etain Togo GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162451
> 
> View attachment 3162453


Nice


----------



## Storm Spirit

Candy pink Mulberry new style SBS, in the sales  Planning to get a pink or red mini Lily next, then I'm probably done with Mulberry until they release new styles I like.


----------



## DontBeBasic

I always found this Givenchy Antigona tote alluring.  So I snatched it up second hand last week!


----------



## averagejoe

DontBeBasic said:


> View attachment 3562063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always found this Givenchy Antigona tote alluring.  So I snatched it up second hand last week!


Wow! Nice bag! The word "Pervert" is quite edgy!


----------



## Yoshi1296

DontBeBasic said:


> View attachment 3562063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always found this Givenchy Antigona tote alluring.  So I snatched it up second hand last week!



This is the best pic I have seen on TPF!! I love the look, the pose, the bag, everything!!!


----------



## DontBeBasic

Yoshi1296 said:


> This is the best pic I have seen on TPF!! I love the look, the pose, the bag, everything!!!


Wow.  Awesome compliment.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

DontBeBasic said:


> View attachment 3562063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always found this Givenchy Antigona tote alluring.  So I snatched it up second hand last week!



Fabulous photo!!! And the bag is amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Nothing fancy, but needed a clutch for NYE so got this one on sale at TK Maxx for €4! 

Large Moss Copenhagen leather clutch - nude & black


----------



## YellowBuggie

DontBeBasic said:


> View attachment 3562063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always found this Givenchy Antigona tote alluring.  So I snatched it up second hand last week!



I don't have the guts to carry a bag like that but it is just fabulous on you! Very cool look indeed!


----------



## Stormy C

DontBeBasic said:


> View attachment 3562063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always found this Givenchy Antigona tote alluring.  So I snatched it up second hand last week!



Umm.. Please give me your EVERYTHING!


----------



## DontBeBasic

You folks are all so sweet.  Obviously I choose accessories in part to get a bit of attention when I walk down the street, and hearing your positive feedback is music to my ears.  And very much appreciated.


----------



## an.grzywniak

This gorgeous Pochette Metis  i was so lucky they had it. Even my SA said that it is my lucky day


----------



## afroken

My first Proenza Schouler bag, PS1 in burgundy. It's quickly rising up the ranks to become one of my favourite bags. Hard to believe that a week ago I didn't have her yet because I can't live without her now! One of the most convenient/versatile bag ever.


----------



## white.kelvin

I bought this attractive Tote bag last week. It has padded 13” laptop sleeve which is well suited for carrying laptop. It is capacious enough  to carry daily essentials. I t has become my favorite bag from now onwards.


----------



## Mariapia

Alexander Mc Queen Padlock satchel .


----------



## BlueCherry

Celine mini belt bag in grey calfskin


----------



## afroken

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3565595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Mc Queen Padlock satchel .



Love the colour of this McQueen satchel!! Very jealous Do you know what's the name of the colour?


----------



## Mariapia

afroken said:


> Love the colour of this McQueen satchel!! Very jealous Do you know what's the name of the colour?


No, unfortunately, afroken, I don't know what that red is called.
I bought it from Yoox and there was no info about it.
I saw it in something like oxblood on another site or in other colours.
This should be a... simple red.


----------



## afroken

Mariapia said:


> No, unfortunately, afroken, I don't know what that red is called.
> I bought it from Yoox and there was no info about it.
> I saw it in something like oxblood on another site or in other colours.
> This should be a... simple red.



Oxblood? Looks watermelon red to me from my screen! Enjoy it


----------



## Mariapia

afroken said:


> Oxblood? Looks watermelon red to me from my screen! Enjoy it


No, afroken, oxblood is another red I saw on another siteand I didn't buy it.
My bag is red, maybe watermelon red...


----------



## anshort4angel

I just got this beautiful Halzan 31 in orange Clemence this past week at Hermes FSH while in Paris!! SO IN LOVE!!


----------



## Venessa84

Celine Ring Bag in Sea (absolutely in love with this underrated bag!)


And what I feel is classic beauty...Gucci Top Handle


----------



## Rachel965

Granted I bought it a while ago but it's a Fendi Roll Tote.


----------



## jax818

My Celine phantom cabas in taupe.  So in love with this bag!  Been using her non stop!


----------



## QuelleFromage

This one!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Balenciaga 2015 Classic First in pewter and in perfect condition.


----------



## dignatius

This off-white Gucci from the 2011 'Handmade' collection.   Never been drawn to Gucci's designs but the details on this one just called to me...


----------



## Okielady

Deleted


----------



## Dmurphy1

dignatius said:


> This off-white Gucci from the 2011 'Handmade' collection.   Never been drawn to Gucci's designs but the details on this one just called to me...


I love this bag !!!!


----------



## Stormy C

Venessa84 said:


> Celine Ring Bag in Sea (absolutely in love with this underrated bag!)
> View attachment 3566222
> 
> And what I feel is classic beauty...Gucci Top Handle
> View attachment 3566223



Beautiful Gucci. I have never owned one, but I really love the traditional handle, tassels and turnlock. Just really, really lovely.


----------



## katy87

I bought this bag for my love for birthday


----------



## Stormy C

an.grzywniak said:


> View attachment 3564845
> 
> 
> This gorgeous Pochette Metis  i was so lucky they had it. Even my SA said that it is my lucky day



Woah! This is the first LV bag I have ever liked! It's a beauty!


----------



## Pepper65

My first Lady Dior


----------



## Dmurphy1

Pepper65 said:


> My first Lady Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570653


Wow, this is spectacular  !!!


----------



## Pepper65

Thank you so much!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Vintage Chanel tote


----------



## Stormy C

Just this wee guy, he's just so cute! Look at him! Aww wee soul  teehee!  He's been my sale find! Not what I was looking for but y'all know how it goes!  The wee guy with a big heart!


----------



## horibe

My patent woc golden class


----------



## tearose

My first vintage bag that I just bought on Etsy [emoji177]
View attachment 3572325


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Gucci Mini Dome Black Leather Top Handle Crossbody Bag.


----------



## jellyv

Balenciaga black Small City with silver hardware.


----------



## extrastar

Posting the stock photo because I don't have it in my hands yet, but I just ordered a Sophie Hulme Small Albion East-West Tote in Plum after stalking it for weeks online. I'm super excited because while I notice a fair amount of Sophie Hulme bags in NYC, I've never seen anyone carrying this specific style! In terms of size, at 9.6"w x 7.25"h x 3.7"d, it kind of falls between a Mini City and Nano SDJ in size. I will do a reveal in the Sophie Hulme thread when it arrives!


----------



## goldenfountain

My Lady Dior! Took her out on day 1 already!


----------



## meowmix318

goldenfountain said:


> My Lady Dior! Took her out on day 1 already!


Such a classy purse


----------



## heidivancouver

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3565710
> 
> 
> Celine mini belt bag in grey calfskin


Beautiful!


----------



## j19

Pochette Accessoires NM in monogram


----------



## goldenfountain

meowmix318 said:


> Such a classy purse


Yes she is soo beautiful isnt she? Thank you!!


----------



## HeatherZE

LV Speedy 30 DEC.


----------



## March786

A very unexpected surprise ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Pepper65

March786 said:


> A very unexpected surprise [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Simply beautiful!!


----------



## LaraMarcella

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!





SunkistSunkiss said:


> Celine nano luggage in light orange &#10084;


oh my god! this color is so modern and vibrant. nice choice


----------



## March786

Pepper65 said:


> Simply beautiful!!


Thankyou so much : )


----------



## BlueCherry

heidivancouver said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## tamaralei

Gucci dionysus with red accent in medium size


----------



## j19

tamaralei said:


> Gucci dionysus with red accent in medium size


Love this!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I received the above Burberry Mini Ashby Overdyed Crossbody Bag from Bloomingdales today and the Gucci Bree Crossbody Bag yesterday from the Gucci outlet in San Marcos, Texas.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

LV alma BB so cute and holds all my daily essentials


----------



## Dmurphy1

Balenciaga 2009 black twiggy  !!!


----------



## Zsazsab33

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!


 
Just purchased as my new black everyday purse very excited


----------



## Zeusiee




----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal New City  Gris Fossile 







and I'm waiting for this City


----------



## Erynies

My new black every day bag.Alma pm


----------



## Purseonic Woman

RL Small Ricky Drawstring


----------



## Stormy C

goldenfountain said:


> My Lady Dior! Took her out on day 1 already!


I keep coming back to look at your bag! You have such good photographs, they are more enjoyable to look at than any website! 
You said you bought from a Parisian store, were you in Paris or did you order from? (I hope you dont mind me asking!)


----------



## goldenfountain

Stormy C said:


> I keep coming back to look at your bag! You have such good photographs, they are more enjoyable to look at than any website!
> You said you bought from a Parisian store, were you in Paris or did you order from? (I hope you dont mind me asking!)



Aw thanks! I only took photos on my phone haha. I enjoy looking at others' beautiful photos on here too!
Of course i dont mind you asking  i ordered it online, so Dior shipped it from Paris. I got my personal shopper to send it to me with the original packaging!


----------



## Stormy C

goldenfountain said:


> Aw thanks! I only took photos on my phone haha. I enjoy looking at others' beautiful photos on here too!
> Of course i dont mind you asking  i ordered it online, so Dior shipped it from Paris. I got my personal shopper to send it to me with the original packaging!



Oh good, I thought afterwards that the question might be too personal! Hehe
I think this maybe is a thing that is common outwith the UK, having a personal shopper, or even I see many people on here talking about their 'SA' (which I can only assume means Sales Assistant?). I think because we are such a small but busy island, these things are not common over here, and as such, I'm not quite sure how it works. I guess it's pretty self explanatory! Ha! You buy a bunch of stuff using the same person!  I actually buy most things once though so there might well be an entire world going on I'm not aware of! Anyway, sorry, I'm rambling! Hopefully I'll be able to buy one online too (one day!)  Thanks for replying. x


----------



## goldenfountain

Stormy C said:


> Oh good, I thought afterwards that the question might be too personal! Hehe
> I think this maybe is a thing that is common outwith the UK, having a personal shopper, or even I see many people on here talking about their 'SA' (which I can only assume means Sales Assistant?). I think because we are such a small but busy island, these things are not common over here, and as such, I'm not quite sure how it works. I guess it's pretty self explanatory! Ha! You buy a bunch of stuff using the same person!  I actually buy most things once though so there might well be an entire world going on I'm not aware of! Anyway, sorry, I'm rambling! Hopefully I'll be able to buy one online too (one day!)  Thanks for replying. x


Funny because I'm in New Zealand, we're a small island too - but with very limited access to luxury goods, except for LV and maybe that's it haha.
Ohh I see, I don't tend to always use personal shopper if my friends can help me spot items, so it really depends. For instance, for LV, I talk directly to the store associate to have her handpick and post items to me from the other city (even LV doesn't have a store in where live, although it's the capital city of NZ >< ugh). Also, i have a few personal shoppers that I consider because they're based in different places around the world. I bought Dior online because my personal shopper was at that time in Germany, but I didn't want to pay the extra fee and I wanted the receipt to have my name, so I placed the order myself, and only got her to send it to me. Dior advised me that online orders are handled by their Paris stockist.


----------



## Stormy C

goldenfountain said:


> Funny because I'm in New Zealand, we're a small island too - but with very limited access to luxury goods, except for LV and maybe that's it haha.
> Ohh I see, I don't tend to always use personal shopper if my friends can help me spot items, so it really depends. For instance, for LV, I talk directly to the store associate to have her handpick and post items to me from the other city (even LV doesn't have a store in where live, although it's the capital city of NZ >< ugh). Also, i have a few personal shoppers that I consider because they're based in different places around the world. I bought Dior online because my personal shopper was at that time in Germany, but I didn't want to pay the extra fee and I wanted the receipt to have my name, so I placed the order myself, and only got her to send it to me. Dior advised me that online orders are handled by their Paris stockist.



Okay, sorry, so again may I ask.. why did you have it sent from Dior in Paris to your shopper to then send it to you. Why not directly to you?
Well I'm really glad that at least I'm so lucky to have some amazing designers and design houses here in Europe, so the delivery/customs fee wont be so bad. There is a Givenchy Antigona bag I am DYING to own but the only place that I can find it in grey is the US! I have looked for it everywhere worldwide but there is one store and it's in the states. Booo!


----------



## Stormy C

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal New City  Gris Fossile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm waiting for this City



That.City.Is.EVERYTHING!  
Amazing Grey!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Bottega WOC


----------



## silversquirrel

Valentino Rockstud spike


----------



## marcvan

Lady Dior Cruise 2017 collection in small


----------



## skyqueen

Mulberry Lily in scarlet...great vibrant blue-red!


----------



## labellusting

Celine Belt in light taupe [emoji7]


----------



## Pmrbfay

Pre-loved Louis Vuitton Cabas Mezzo.


----------



## EmNYC




----------



## BlueCherry

Not my usual style of bag as it was for my dog, not me, but it's a bag and it's genius. It's cloud 9 for Tumi, has a side pocket and Velcro strips to allow it to become a travel bed. We both love it ...


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Not my usual style of bag as it was for my dog, not me, but it's a bag and it's genius. It's cloud 9 for Tumi, has a side pocket and Velcro strips to allow it to become a travel bed. We both love it ...
> 
> View attachment 3587488
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587489



Omg! Probably the cutest pics ever on tPF!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji4][emoji322]


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Hermès Birkin 35cm in Bleu Paon with GHW

More pics are in my reveal thread


----------



## galuchat

Yum!


----------



## Stormy C

marcvan said:


> Lady Dior Cruise 2017 collection in small
> 
> View attachment 3584302



That GREY!
Ohhh my heart just exploded. Any advice on purchasing? Good/ bad SA? Aleady caught if was cruise.. Always remember, ALL of your beautiful people!, That if you just find yourself stuck, with too many bags? Maybe one bought on a whim, just catches your eye everyday and reminds you of the whimsy that you succumbed to? ALL of these thins, I will be more than happy to unburden you with. No payment required. I'm simply a Good Samaritan, I know , I know. Just you let me help, If you happen to find yourself a wee bit lonely of an eve, I might be able to sort you out with a family member- again, simply thinking of you ... (Although this time, there is a STRICT no return policy in place lol xxx.


----------



## Sandra.AT

My birthday present: montaigne mm noir


----------



## sydneywd

chanel classic flap m/l caviar leather with silver hardware


----------



## March786

The perfect cross body Tory Burch thea in a beautiful french grey


----------



## mia55

My HG - Chanel jumbo caviar leather with silver hw


----------



## Lilian Hui

She came home with me today... Python flapbag with brushed gold hw


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Lilian Hui said:


> She came home with me today... Python flapbag with brushed gold hw



Ooooo hello gorgeous!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Dmurphy1

Lilian Hui said:


> She came home with me today... Python flapbag with brushed gold hw


WOWZA  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Lilian Hui said:


> She came home with me today... Python flapbag with brushed gold hw


Ahhhhhhhhhh! OMG OMG OMG!!!! There are no words good enough for your EXQUISITE bag.....HOLY WOW!!!! Major Congrats to you dear!


----------



## Kendie26

My dream red bag [emoji4]


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> My dream red bag [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595101


Such a beauty and I love your photo staging !!!


----------



## nuaimi

This is the las bag


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Such a beauty and I love your photo staging !!!


aw thank you kindly my sweetness!!


----------



## Kendie26

nuaimi said:


> View attachment 3595105
> 
> 
> This is the las bag


 Fantastic choice!! LOVE it!


----------



## SEWDimples

mia55 said:


> My HG - Chanel jumbo caviar leather with silver hw
> View attachment 3593812





Lilian Hui said:


> She came home with me today... Python flapbag with brushed gold hw





Kendie26 said:


> My dream red bag [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595101





nuaimi said:


> View attachment 3595105
> 
> 
> This is the las bag



I must say all of the Chanel bags are gorgeous! Congrats and enjoy them all.


----------



## Lilian Hui

Another B joined the family today... B30 in Malachite with gold hw, it was hard getting the colour to show in the pictures!


----------



## Ghi85

On my trip to Amsterdam two weeks ago, I stumbled across this beauty at Dior and promptly purchased it. Thank you for letting me share!

The Diorama" flap bag in black patent calfskin with micro-cannage motif and silver hardware. My first Dior.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Ghi85 said:


> On my trip to Amsterdam two weeks ago, I stumbled across this beauty at Dior and promptly purchased it. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> The Diorama" flap bag in black patent calfskin with micro-cannage motif and silver hardware. My first Dior.
> 
> View attachment 3595884
> View attachment 3595885


Beyond gorgeous  !!!  Enjoy !


----------



## Debmccor

I purchased the Louis Vuitton Melie during my Los Angeles trip in December of 16. I am in love with that beauty. It is chic, stylish, and my type of handbag. She was made for me, like candy is made for the apple.


----------



## Daisy777

Goyard St. Louis PM tote in grey... love it


----------



## sthrncin

I bought a Whipping Post Backpack.


----------



## MKLOVER78

Hello everyone, I have not posted in a while and I fear there maybe something wrong with me, I cannot find a MK bag to make me fall in love with it! Went on MK, Macy's, Nordstrom, Neimans, Saks, Lord and Taylor's, Bloomingdales, and Belk, AND NOTHING, nothing is making me go I HAVE TO HAVE THAT BAG!


----------



## momshj

I am wanting an everyday bag. I have numerous totes from other designers and want a handbag. I found this Flap with Chevron this week. It is large enough to carry all of my daily essentials but am thinking that if I don't wear it as a cross-body it may hang too low. I am 5'7. What are your thoughts?


----------



## bagmanX

Hi there, can anyone help me identify the model of this Fendi bag that I bought recently? After some search online, I can only deduce that its from the Oyster series with zebra design. It does not have a zipper closure but has a magnetic clasp instead. The handle has a wooden piece portion too.


----------



## mycorreia

My beautiful YSL WOC, this was the last purchase I made, in September 2016.  Isn't she a beauty ?


----------



## Fifitrix

momshj said:


> I am wanting an everyday bag. I have numerous totes from other designers and want a handbag. I found this Flap with Chevron this week. It is large enough to carry all of my daily essentials but am thinking that if I don't wear it as a cross-body it may hang too low. I am 5'7. What are your thoughts?



I think it hangs too low.


----------



## MKLOVER78

Yes, she is!!!


----------



## YellowBuggie

BigCherry said:


> Not my usual style of bag as it was for my dog, not me, but it's a bag and it's genius. It's cloud 9 for Tumi, has a side pocket and Velcro strips to allow it to become a travel bed. We both love it ...
> 
> View attachment 3587488
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587489



That is an awesome doggie travel bag! Your dog looks as happy as can be, so cute!!


----------



## YellowBuggie

momshj said:


> View attachment 3598513
> View attachment 3598515
> View attachment 3598516
> 
> I am wanting an everyday bag. I have numerous totes from other designers and want a handbag. I found this Flap with Chevron this week. It is large enough to carry all of my daily essentials but am thinking that if I don't wear it as a cross-body it may hang too low. I am 5'7. What are your thoughts?



I think it looks best crossbody. If the strap doubles up that may work better for shoulder use.


----------



## lovesallbags

this was my last untill today, then I saw this thread 

And just brought home Stella mccartney


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Beige Caviar Classic ML w/ Gold HW ❤️ (Still have the blue clear protector on lock)


----------



## Bbybrenda619

ckrickett said:


> My 2 recent acquisitions are my Navy Small Sac du Jour, and my Louis Vuittion Speedy 25, I also picked up an Alexander Wang Rocco bag in black leather and gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 3517921
> View attachment 3517922




How much were you able to get the wang for?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

My new to me Capucines MM. She arrived today and I am in love.


----------



## remainsilly

2-tone glove(kip) leather.
With subtle, baseball symbols through designs.
Whurlitzer bag & wallet--baseballism.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-for-the-masses.884977/page-779#post-31055731


----------



## deltalady

Large Lady Dior


----------



## MKLOVER78

That is a beautiful bag!


----------



## deltalady

MKLOVER78 said:


> That is a beautiful bag!



Thank you!


----------



## momshj

I returned my Chevron Stitch and purchased this two tone cross body. Can't wait to take her out!


----------



## Marqduck

pjhm said:


> My husband bought himself a vintage guitar and I bought a new purse-mine's lighter...!


How are you liking it??? That is one I am trying to decide on right now!!!


----------



## momshj

ForeverInPink said:


> LV Stephen Sprouse Roses Pochette [emoji257][emoji257][emoji257]
> 
> View attachment 3162227


So pretty


----------



## momshj

MrsOwen3 said:


> My last bag for a while, my dream Hermes Kelly Retourne 35cm! It was a declined special order with contrast stitching on Etain Togo GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162451
> 
> View attachment 3162453


Lucky You!


----------



## March786

MKLOVER78 said:


> Hello everyone, I have not posted in a while and I fear there maybe something wrong with me, I cannot find a MK bag to make me fall in love with it! Went on MK, Macy's, Nordstrom, Neimans, Saks, Lord and Taylor's, Bloomingdales, and Belk, AND NOTHING, nothing is making me go I HAVE TO HAVE THAT BAG!


Perhaps look at some other brands? until you find one that gives you the special feeling


----------



## Elaria




----------



## MKLOVER78

March786 said:


> Perhaps look at some other brands? until you find one that gives you the special feeling



I fell in love with the Bedford! It was love at first sight and I had to get one by all means necessary but I did do what you said I started looking at Kate Spade bags!


----------



## becca7401

Two in quick succession, both on sale and both navy!

Mulberry (new) Bayswater in a navy tartan wool design - very unique, cute bag




Aspinal of London Marylebone Tote in navy (although the picture looks black) - the large version. I actually ordered a midi in a different colour but it went missing and this was the replacement they offered, which would have cost a fair amount more than the bag I had paid for. It's beautiful and I decided to keep it although it is SO heavy and only a short top strap.




(Yayyy first post, long time lurking, first time posting).


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Beige Caviar Classic ML w/ Gold HW ❤️ (Still have the blue clear protector on lock)


this is gorgeous, it looks like a much richer shade of beige clair than older versions. so beautiful


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this is gorgeous, it looks like a much richer shade of beige clair than older versions. so beautiful


Thank you! The beige on the classic flap looks nicer than other seasonal  beige bags (compared couple of beige colors in store, all called beige). Took almost 1.5  years to find her ❤️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

CaribeanQueen said:


> My new to me Capucines MM. She arrived today and I am in love.
> View attachment 3599664


Beautiful color! Congratulations!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal City


----------



## pjhm

Marqduck said:


> How are you liking it??? That is one I am trying to decide on right now!!!


Love it- looks great with dresses and skirts too, actually looks nicer than Speedy. Use Speedy with jeans and slacks


----------



## Luvthybag

My daughter going for a fancy night out, borrowing my bag [emoji92]


----------



## Stormy C

My new grey Medium Antigona..


----------



## Zazalvlover

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!


I don't have a pic on this computer, but I recently bought the LV Neverfull MM and LOVE it!!!


----------



## Stormy C

Luvthybag said:


> My daughter going for a fancy night out, borrowing my bag [emoji92]



I have a night out planned, I was hoping to dress up a bit, and all I need now to finish the look off is a gorgeous bag.....

Could you add me to the list after your daughter? 
That is one BEAUTIFUL Chanel bag you have there! Lucky daughter for having a cool mum too!


----------



## Zazalvlover

Zazalvlover said:


> I don't have a pic on this computer, but I recently bought the LV Neverfull MM and LOVE it!!!


Here's a pic of my new Neverfull MM, with his buddy, Speedy 30.


----------



## momshj

Just spent my yearly purse budget in one week.... Oops! But I love them all.


----------



## Cindy Arrington

Red Gucci Soho Disco...LOVE IT!


----------



## NurseOrPurse

Lilian Hui said:


> She came home with me today... Python flapbag with brushed gold hw


Oooo, I've never been a huge python fan, but in black!?? With brushed gold hardware!?? Chanel has done it again & you've scored a gorgeous bag. Congratulations!


----------



## Qteepiec

My first Chanel! 17C Blue Caviar Medium Boy with GHW!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NurseOrPurse

I'll (attempt to) post a photo of my newest purchase, an LV Duomo crossbody in Damier  ebene canvas, bought to wear while traveling throughout Eastern Europe in the Spring. I wanted something lightweight, weather-resistant and utilitarian. Not only can I sling it crossbody, but it also stands up by itself without flopping over. I have to learn not to over-pack my handbags (or my suitcases!) because I wind up feeling like a pack mule.


----------



## NurseOrPurse

By the way, I've just recently hauled out my entire handbag collection, and, not counting little clutches or luggage duffels, I counted 25.. Is that a crazy amount? What's your handbag count?


----------



## LovingLV81

Waiting on this beauty to get here ! It is out for delivery !!!


----------



## momshj

Lilian Hui said:


> She came home with me today... Python flapbag with brushed gold hw


Stunning, enjoy her!


----------



## momshj

NurseOrPurse said:


> By the way, I've just recently hauled out my entire handbag collection, and, not counting little clutches or luggage duffels, I counted 25.. Is that a crazy amount? What's your handbag count?


I am afraid to count my bags


----------



## Kendie26

Ghi85 said:


> On my trip to Amsterdam two weeks ago, I stumbled across this beauty at Dior and promptly purchased it. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> The Diorama" flap bag in black patent calfskin with micro-cannage motif and silver hardware. My first Dior.
> 
> View attachment 3595884
> View attachment 3595885



[emoji322] A serious STUNNER for sure!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]Congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

Had to add this new baby to my collection... 17 P( pre spring) Chanel black chevron WOC in calfskin with the "so black" hardware


----------



## handbag_holic

CrackBerryCream said:


> Hermès Birkin 35cm in Bleu Paon with GHW
> 
> More pics are in my reveal thread
> 
> View attachment 3589526


Wow! The color is beautiful! I see your company is based in Austria. Hopefully you will expand to Berlin soon.  Switzerland would be also a good place since there is a high demand for luxury goods.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Had to add this new baby to my collection... 17 P( pre spring) Chanel black chevron WOC in calfskin with the "so black" hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607220
> View attachment 3607221
> View attachment 3607222


This bag is breathtaking Kendie !!!! I  the black/black combo, enjoy your new beauty  !!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> This bag is breathtaking Kendie !!!! I  the black/black combo, enjoy your new beauty  !!!


thanks so much dear friend!! She would look cute next to your black Twiggy!!


----------



## Pmrbfay

CrackBerryCream said:


> Hermès Birkin 35cm in Bleu Paon with GHW
> 
> More pics are in my reveal thread
> 
> View attachment 3589526



That color is Yummy!! So pretty...


----------



## Kyokei

Birkin 35!


----------



## momshj

Kyokei said:


> Birkin 35!


Absolutely Stunning! Love the color.


----------



## Est322

Kyokei said:


> Birkin 35!


Gorgeous


----------



## Est322

Lilian Hui said:


> She came home with me today... Python flapbag with brushed gold hw


...absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## amams

This Valentino Bag was my last purchase dated December 2016. 



Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!


----------



## bluuntley

I currently have a Rocco, black with rose gold HW on its way to me! And a MBMJ Lil Ukita in Warm Zinc [emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3610272
View attachment 3610273


----------



## Est322

I just order a LV petit noe shoulder bag, will post the photo out once received, can't wait to see her.
^^


----------



## Pepper65

Haven't removed the tags yet, but definitely keeping!!  My new to me Berkeley in the Azur print.


----------



## Mayfly285

Pepper65 said:


> Haven't removed the tags yet, but definitely keeping!!  My new to me Berkeley in the Azur print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611572



Stunning! Just stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

Coach Drifter Carryall in mixed leather in color Grey Birch.


----------



## Bother Free

My all black beauty


----------



## dotty8

- The last one was actually a cute neoprene gym bag by EA7 (Emporio Armani's gym line)


----------



## Nat28

A Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha Classic Q crossbody in a turquoise colour.  I bought it via Vestiaire Collective and am so happy with it as the condition of it is almost like new!  Clearly the previous owner never found much use for a turquoise bag.  It's in a loving home now haha


----------



## Diorlvlover

An Issey Miyake Bao Bao tote in silver!


----------



## Nat28

Nat28 said:


> A Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha Classic Q crossbody in a turquoise colour.  I bought it via Vestiaire Collective and am so happy with it as the condition of it is almost like new!  Clearly the previous owner never found much use for a turquoise bag.  It's in a loving home now haha



Here is the pic of it!


----------



## CherylTeo

Hi ladies, I am looking for a big bag (no zippers) in which I can carry my mini Pom around in, hold documents and occasionally use for travelling. I carry a full size DSLR on my travels along with various other amenities. I am deciding between the Mcqueen Legend Shopper and the LV Neverfull MM, but I am definitely open to more gorgeous suggestions.


----------



## ExcuseMee

My latest...alma bb in hot pink vernis!!


----------



## LovingLV81

Yay for this rare beauty !


----------



## Jo201434

My Rebecca Minkoff Mini Avery Tote in Black.  I just bought it today during my lunch break.


----------



## dodowin

See by Chloe patti camera bag


----------



## sarahcaitlin




----------



## Candyfiend

Balenciaga Nude Work S Tote with marble logo plate


----------



## minimimii

Limited edition Lady Dior with thick strap


----------



## sandyyosh

CherylTeo said:


> Hi ladies, I am looking for a big bag (no zippers) in which I can carry my mini Pom around in, hold documents and occasionally use for travelling. I carry a full size DSLR on my travels along with various other amenities. I am deciding between the Mcqueen Legend Shopper and the LV Neverfull MM, but I am definitely open to more gorgeous suggestions.



I like the Mansur Gavriel line of totes:  https://www.mansurgavriel.com/collections/large-tote
They come in a large and small size.


----------



## GA Peach

LV Soft Lockit.  Love it!


----------



## LoveLapson

Artsy Mono Exotic Python Handle


----------



## gswpurse

my latest purchase...burgundy small glam lock


----------



## littleblackbag

I've been wanting a backpack for a while now, something I could throw around and travel with. And I finally found the one I wanted... Longchamp, Le foulonne backpack, perfect for what I wanted.


----------



## shermainelimxn

Chanel Mini Rectangular in light ghw [emoji7]


----------



## Justluvabag

This is my latest purchase. I love it


----------



## Sandra.AT

Alma bb DE joined my lv collection


----------



## trililac

Just bought my artsy mm last month for my birthday.


----------



## J.A.N.

Ribera mini a fantastic small bag [emoji161]


----------



## jennchick2

Hermes Victoria ll !


----------



## bluuntley

Just got these three in the mail today!


----------



## Stormy C

bluuntley said:


> Just got these three in the mail today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625727
> View attachment 3625728
> View attachment 3625729


Can't get enough of these Wang's with the rose gold hardware, I just love it!


----------



## bluuntley

Stormy C said:


> Can't get enough of these Wang's with the rose gold hardware, I just love it!


I'm a sucker for anything rose gold


----------



## BlueCherry

Two customised Massaccesi "mini zhoe" style bags ...


----------



## Roseguard

CITY ZIP TOTE IN CROSSGRAIN LEATHER


----------



## jmonster

I just got the Michael Kors Emry Large() in Admiral in February so it can fit my laptop that I use for school! Literally is able to carry everything I need. Definitely hard to NOT put my entire life in there


----------



## dangerouscurves

Found this in TK Maxx for only 65€. Pierre Balmain shoulder bag! I love it!


----------



## hangminhto

I got my Louis Vuitton Marly today in the mail


----------



## Mariapia

Bayside84..


----------



## HandbagDiva354




----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3630529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bayside84..


Sooooooo smooshy & fabulous!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Sooooooo smooshy & fabulous!


Thank you, remainsilly. It's lightweight as well...


----------



## *Jenn*

Staxx said:


> View attachment 3559617
> 
> Haven't had a chance to take my own photos yet!



I need this bag!!!
brand / style please?!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nat28 said:


> View attachment 3614211
> 
> 
> Here is the pic of it!



Love this bag and love this color!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️. I would be tempted to get another if I found this color. [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new Coach Nolita 19 wristlet in yankee floral. Using my leather strap from my Coach Dinky to wear as a crossbody. [emoji173]


----------



## iamleiya

I just posted this photo at another tread but this baby is my recent acquisition! She's my first givenchy antigona (medium) and am inlove with her! Already planning for the small antigona next time


----------



## KMLpurseaddict

New to me Hudson PM. I know they aren't the latest in trend, but I just love this little cutie!


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3630529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bayside84..


That is yummy!


----------



## Staxx

*Jenn* said:


> I need this bag!!!
> brand / style please?!


This is the bag http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/iridescent-mini-m-a-c-multi-color-h16
It sold out soon after I brought it I'm afraid, might be able to find it on eBay or something? :s


----------



## Maracucha

This is my newbie!! (Posted in another thread). I've been waiting for this beauty since last November as I bought it on the Saks Gucci Private Sale it was on preorder and took forever to be mine!! So after so long you are certain that it is my most loved one!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

It's not really new since I've had this for 3 weeks now but just haven't had the chance to take a picture of it. My Saint Laurent Rive Gauche tote in small size.


----------



## Dawn

Vintage Coach Court bag with silver hardware!  It will arrive next week.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Just bought my hermes special order!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My most recent Chanel purchase was this cutie: a vanity case  I got it in Japan a few weeks ago!


----------



## Sjburk20

My most recent bag/chanel purchase is a So Black jumbo


----------



## SophieLV

My latest addition is my beautiful Yves Saint Laurent tote in black. I adore this bag and the little pouch that comes with it too.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Chanel deauville denim tote.


----------



## AngR6

I just bought a Louis Vuitton Croisette on Tradesy yesterday!!! Praying it is real! I think i will be ok


----------



## AngR6

Sjburk20 said:


> My most recent bag/chanel purchase is a So Black jumbo



wow!!!! very nice! Congrats! now thats a dream bag for me


----------



## AngR6

Maracucha said:


> View attachment 3632218
> 
> 
> This is my newbie!! (Posted in another thread). I've been waiting for this beauty since last November as I bought it on the Saks Gucci Private Sale it was on preorder and took forever to be mine!! So after so long you are certain that it is my most loved one!!!!


i am thinking of getting a soho soon...just can't decide on color yet.


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

My new Rebecca Minkoff Love chevron quilted leather in black with silver hardware. I am so in Love! Ordered her from the Rebecca Minkoff homepage and shipped to germany.[emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

MBMJ Classic Cara and Alice in Wonderland pouch! [emoji173]


----------



## nashpoo

My newest love [emoji7]


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Beige caviar small classic with gold hardware ❤️


----------



## AussieMell

Raspberry Michael Kors Selma Stud medium messenger. 
It's so much more beautiful in real life. And it fits a surprising amount inside, it's just perfect!


----------



## raspberrypink

My new Gucci animalier. I love the colour and that tiger [emoji173]


----------



## AussieMell

OMG! That tiger is gorgeous, my sister would love this bag[emoji7]


----------



## raspberrypink

AussieMell said:


> OMG! That tiger is gorgeous, my sister would love this bag[emoji7]


Aw.... thanks!  I love it too! [emoji173]


----------



## YS1_

Chanel 3D Pleated Small Boy Bag w/ Ruthenium HW + lambskin ($4500 USD)

Gucci Leather Mini Chain Bag w/ brushed silver HW + calfskin ($1400 USD)

Finally bought my first Chanel (process was a bit painful but thankfully I successfully received it undamaged this time), and the Gucci was bought because I wanted another black everyday bag that wasn't as dressy as my YSL woc w/ chevron and gold HW. I'm totally loving both!! But was especially impressed with the durability of the Gucci. Move over LV, a new player's in town!

Seems silly I bought 2 black bags in a row.. but can't have enough of those, can we?

As always, thanks for letting me share TPF!❤


----------



## raspberrypink

YS1_ said:


> Chanel 3D Pleated Small Boy Bag w/ Ruthenium HW + lambskin ($4500 USD)
> 
> Gucci Leather Mini Chain Bag w/ brushed silver HW + calfskin ($1400 USD)
> 
> Finally bought my first Chanel (process was a bit painful but thankfully I successfully received it undamaged this time), and the Gucci was bought because I wanted another black everyday bag that wasn't as dressy as my YSL woc w/ chevron and gold HW. I'm totally loving both!! But was especially impressed with the durability of the Gucci. Move over LV, a new player's in town!
> 
> Seems silly I bought 2 black bags in a row.. but can't have enough of those, can we?
> 
> As always, thanks for letting me share TPF![emoji173]


Wow I love both of your bags! They are so gorgeous. You can never have too many black bags, besides they both have different looks! Beautiful!


----------



## kpop1

alexahoffmann@m said:


> My new Rebecca Minkoff Love chevron quilted leather in black with silver hardware. I am so in Love! Ordered her from the Rebecca Minkoff homepage and shipped to germany.[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635413
> View attachment 3635414



Wow, this bags looks so much like Chanel the boy bag!


----------



## Docjeun

Believe it or not it was from Clarks shoes, I wanted a bag with some burgundy color on it and didn't want to spend an arm and a leg, this was to go with burgundy shoes and it was for a one time affair, it was leather, which I don't usually like since I throw my bags around especially in my car, I love it and use it so much more than my others except for my LV's.


----------



## lvlove707

The latest addition to my collection is the Dior Diorama WOC in Powder Pink. Been wearing her nonstop - thank you for letting me share! [emoji177]


----------



## Nannahk

My latest purchase is this Stella McCartney Falabella limited edition "Itsy Bitsy 4/42"

I bought it preloved from VestiaireCollective, and I absolutely loves it and the history of it!
As you all might know , SM is one of fashion's biggest animal rights activist, so this bag is made from sheep wool that's been shorn in a sustainable manner. The wool is from her own sheep who lives  at her english farm. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Kendie26

My new classic Chanel Reissue (226 size) w/ ruthenium hardware/chain


----------



## lienrashdi

My latest purchase from Dior. I'm so glad to have in this color! ❤️


----------



## dotty8

lvlove707 said:


> The latest addition to my collection is the Dior Diorama WOC in Powder Pink. Been wearing her nonstop - thank you for letting me share! [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3638683



Wow, I love it  Also the watch is gorgeous


----------



## meowmix318

lienrashdi said:


> My latest purchase from Dior. I'm so glad to have in this color! [emoji173]️


Perfect for the 1st day of spring


----------



## momshj

CherylTeo said:


> Hi ladies, I am looking for a big bag (no zippers) in which I can carry my mini Pom around in, hold documents and occasionally use for travelling. I carry a full size DSLR on my travels along with various other amenities. I am deciding between the Mcqueen Legend Shopper and the LV Neverfull MM, but I am definitely open to more gorgeous suggestions.


I love my Neverfull!


----------



## Kendie26

lienrashdi said:


> My latest purchase from Dior. I'm so glad to have in this color! [emoji173]️



WOWEE this is done seriously beautiful eye candy! I LOVE [emoji173]️ [emoji173]️[emoji173]️it! [emoji322][emoji106][emoji93]Congrats!


----------



## ChloePanda168

So black mini


----------



## Mzaf

Welcome to the family CC Bubble!


----------



## Staxx

I've posted this elsewhere but I recently brought my first Deadly Ponies (NZ brand) bag, the leather is so soft and gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## remainsilly

Staxx said:


> I've posted this elsewhere but I recently brought my first Deadly Ponies (NZ brand) bag, the leather is so soft and gorgeous! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 3645411


Congratulations!
Design & color = immortal
You'll enjoying patting her leather for decades

edit: oops, HIS leather--mr. fill n zip!


----------



## Lilian Hui

My new flapbag with handle in black python and ruthenium h/w... 





Next to my mini flapbag


----------



## Staxx

remainsilly said:


> Congratulations!
> Design & color = immortal
> You'll enjoying patting her leather for decades
> 
> edit: oops, HIS leather--mr. fill n zip!


Thanks, I hope so! (:


----------



## girlfriday17

My new Mansur Gavriel Lady bag, Blu Calf leather.


----------



## *Jenn*

Purchased Michael Kors medium Selma in electric blue and bright red at Macy's, then the same purse in grape (I believe, purchased second hand) off poshmark. All in the same day....in fact all purchased in about 20 minutes. Whoops! Lol

sorry for the bad pic, it's hard to capture the colors properly in indoor light


----------



## Chasea

A new to me lady dior in lambskin with ghw! It's so beautiful and I'm so glad i went for it after being undecided for a while!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

My beautiful Chinese New Year Dionysus  
I posted more photos on this thread here 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/a-red-reveal-come-join-me-ladies-and-gentlemen.963040/


----------



## Nannahk

Bought this beauty yesterday! 
I usually wear all-black outfits, so this color is perfect to brigthen up! 
The hardware is silver, but the ligtning on the photo makes it look a bit goldish


----------



## Simplyput

My new to me Louis Vuitton Bosphore waist/pouch bag


----------



## BlueCherry

Mini Peekaboo, still undecided if it's big enough but after wanting one for ages, I just went ahead and ordered it


----------



## trishasimpson

ChloePanda168 said:


> So black mini


Just lovely!


----------



## ChloePanda168

trishasimpson said:


> Just lovely!


Thank you !


----------



## southernbelle43

shoesshoeshoes said:


> My beautiful Chinese New Year Dionysus
> I posted more photos on this thread here
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/a-red-reveal-come-join-me-ladies-and-gentlemen.963040/
> View attachment 3647441


Goodness, that is stunning.  Maybe the prettiest handbag I have ever seen.  Enjoy it!!


----------



## southernbelle43

My latest acquisition, the Von Holzhausen shopper bag in technik leather.  I like the feel of it and love not worrying about scratches, dirt, splitting, stains on a snow white bag!!  It is quite soft.  The leather itself is odorless, but the edges of the leather are painted seven times and there is a smell which I have been told will dissipate.  So far I am thrilled with this eco friendly material and I adore the minimalist style which can be carried forever.  The strap can be pulled long for cross body or used as a shoulder bag or hand held.  The inside is lined with technik suede which feels wonderful.  And it comes with a pouch which sells by itself for $95.  I discovered this one-person company back in Dec. and so far I have bought three bags.  The choices are limited but suit my style.  

Sorry about the picture.  You can see it better on her site.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

southernbelle43 said:


> Goodness, that is stunning.  Maybe the prettiest handbag I have ever seen.  Enjoy it!!


I for sure will thank you


----------



## Kendie26

shoesshoeshoes said:


> My beautiful Chinese New Year Dionysus
> I posted more photos on this thread here
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/a-red-reveal-come-join-me-ladies-and-gentlemen.963040/
> View attachment 3647441


Holy WOW this is MAGNIFICENT!! WHat a stunning bag...it's a statement piece. SO elegant & chic. Big CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Mini Peekaboo, still undecided if it's big enough but after wanting one for ages, I just went ahead and ordered it
> 
> View attachment 3647511


Woot! I love it Big Cherry! I wanted 1 forever myself so I'll love to hear how you are liking it. Totally dig the color....perfection!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Woot! I love it Big Cherry! I wanted 1 forever myself so I'll love to hear how you are liking it. Totally dig the color....perfection!



Thank you Kendie 

I've brought it home and it won't go with all my grey clothes lol. I now envisage myself wearing sophisticated cream and camel hues but just have to go and buy some. It's small too but I really, really like it such a lot and definitely plan on using it now the summers here. Just need a pale, neutral mini o case to go with it


----------



## Tulipsarebetter

I bought a Michael Kors Selma medium satchel in black last week! Just received her in the mail today!


----------



## lienrashdi

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE this is done seriously beautiful eye candy! I LOVE [emoji173]️ [emoji173]️[emoji173]️it! [emoji322][emoji106][emoji93]Congrats!



Thank you! I [emoji173]️ it tooooo!


----------



## lienrashdi

dotty8 said:


> Wow, I love it  Also the watch is gorgeous



Yeahhhhh! [emoji173]️


----------



## Rggonzal

Got this beauty today! It's the Louis Vuitton Melie in Marine Rouge (posted on another thread).


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal City Gris Fossile


----------



## samcarter

Rggonzal said:


> Got this beauty today! It's the Louis Vuitton Melie in Marine Rouge (posted on another thread).


Omg I'm living for this bag! What a beauty.


----------



## samcarter

My last purchase was a few weeks ago, the ever classic Speedy B 30 in DE. Lusting over this bag for a long time, going to get some great use going into winter (southern hemisphere!). My MON Neverfull hardly gets out lately with all this rain so I needed something I wasn't going to be terrified to take out of the house.


----------



## BPC

Balenciaga 2008 Marine city and a mini first key chain. I have a thing for Balenciaga Blues.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chasea said:


> View attachment 3647365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new to me lady dior in lambskin with ghw! It's so beautiful and I'm so glad i went for it after being undecided for a while!


it's gorgeous! i keep wanting to buy this also and then don't. yours is inspiring! so classy


----------



## southernbelle43

Drea Lacey said:


> You should check out behno, I think you would really like them. They are also an ethical brand with a similar style. I just bought my first bag from them and I LOVE it!
> https://behno.com/collections/bags


'i looked at them. I really like the simplistic styles.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## BlueCherry

Drea Lacey said:


> Hey guys!
> I'm really excited to share that i've just bought this amazing new bucket bag from *Behno* and i'm obsessed!! I love the knot detail and the quality is really great especially for the price- only $450! I debated buying it for awhile because I've never heard of the brand but I'm so glad I took a chance. There's an inside pocket I can fit my phone in and the shape is nice and big so I can easily throw my gym clothes in it.
> 
> Also added bonus- they are ethically made!!
> 
> Check it out! https://behno.com/collections/bags
> 
> I've gotten SO many compliments already, I really think these bucket bags are going to be the next big thing!!
> 
> View attachment 3651154
> View attachment 3651155



I don't carry bucket bags because they are too round/square but this one looks great as it's nice and slim, a much more practical shape to hug the body. Congrats and enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## charlie_c

Perfect grab and go bag for travel or running daily errands!


----------



## KoalaXJ

My new Neverfull MM. Totally bought it because of the pink interior haha


----------



## superkathy

Just bought my first ever LV! I've been looking for half a year and finally was able to get one! Pre-owned but can't wait to start using it!!


----------



## Candyfiend

Went in the MK boutique - just to look around, of course! - and left with sandals and a Ginny crossbody in Oyster. Now I just need Spring to start!


----------



## Shopinflorence

I just bought a Chloé Paraty. Lol! I'm a bit late but I've loved the bag for years and now it's been discontinued. I thought it's now or never! I found a new one at a great price on Videdressing in the hot color of SS2017...light pink.


----------



## charlie_c

New mini


----------



## Tracynali

A summer Burberry


----------



## BlueCherry

charlie_c said:


> New mini
> 
> View attachment 3654859



Love the black hardware with the white, very edgy


----------



## windyjoy

Gucci Swing Tote


----------



## *Jenn*

*Jenn* said:


> Purchased Michael Kors medium Selma in electric blue and bright red at Macy's, then the same purse in grape (I believe, purchased second hand) off poshmark. All in the same day....in fact all purchased in about 20 minutes. Whoops! Lol
> 
> sorry for the bad pic, it's hard to capture the colors properly in indoor light




Here's better pics of electric blue!


----------



## 1LV

New to me Soft Lockit PM.


----------



## Pinksweater

Neverfull MM


----------



## Pinksweater




----------



## caglape

i'm in love. Hubby got this beauty for me in March for my 35th birthday after a long hunt through family in overseas and finally its here.
It's just stunning.
Chanel So Black Mini


----------



## myluvofbags

A week late for my anniversary, but worth the wait


----------



## quackedup

Gucci king snake camera bag!


----------



## Prerna78

Chanel Boy from the 17S collection. Please give opinions.


----------



## Prerna78

Just got hands on this LV pochette metis.


----------



## Annabel's

My Chanel Classic Double Flap Jumbo


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Chanel cerf tote. 


It was delivered yesterday from Fashionphile.i took her to work today..[emoji7][emoji177]

My replacement Neverfull MM. The is the original model.  I got from Yoogiscloset


----------



## charlie_c

This finally arrived today!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Elaria




----------



## PurseOnFleek

my last bag purchase was a speedyb25 but i have a latest bag purchase on its way! Hopefully here at the end of the week. Thanks for letting me share[emoji41]


----------



## BlueCherry

Celine cabas with belt, my friend picked it up from the boutique for me so I won't have it until Tuesday. He asked if he could take out all the "stuff" inside to carry it home [emoji23]


----------



## 1LV

LV Iena PM


----------



## Elaria

Prerna78 said:


> View attachment 3664108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got hands on this LV pochette metis.


wait, I am in love with your shoes. Lovely PM as well. Such a useful bag. I've had mine only a few days, but it is roomy, organized, light and comfortable.


----------



## Esther Kapteyn

My last bag was the Louis Vuitton Croisette


----------



## Esther Kapteyn




----------



## Esther Kapteyn

My last bag was the lv alma metal stoned bag


----------



## Esther Kapteyn

My last handbag that I bought was the Limited edition Alma metal stones. Bag


----------



## Esther Kapteyn

Esther Kapteyn said:


> My last bag was the Louis Vuitton Croisette


----------



## 1LV

My last handbag was delivered minutes ago by my best friend,  the UPS man.


----------



## Esther Kapteyn

Sorry for the edition picture my phone froze.


----------



## merekat703

Alma bb in rose Indian


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Speedy B 25 and lovely Bridgett.


----------



## kiarnii

Just ordered my first Louis Vuitton! A Speedy 25 Monogram, beyond excited!!  (also I'm obsessed with all of your bags you guys!!!!)


----------



## karina_g

Found this tote yesterday at Woodbury Commons. Can anyone tell me what the name of this tote?


----------



## meanieme

Bought a Coach Peyton Saffiano yesterday. Love the size and compartments!


----------



## babygirlloveLV

Got it  yesterday. Soooo happy I got it made in France.  LOVE LOVE LOVE it. ♡


----------



## Pepper65

Louis Vuitton Eden MM


----------



## Nanni84no

I bought this Celine Nano on Saturday. The color is called Ink and it is very dark navy blue


----------



## Pollie-Jean

my black city got company


----------



## Sophie-Rose

In preparation for summer


----------



## BagLady14

A few weeks ago I got the square mini flap.


----------



## nuaimi

Lilian Hui said:


> My new flapbag with handle in black python and ruthenium h/w...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to my mini flapbag



Exquisite!! Congratulations you have a great taste.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Hermes kelly 28 trench from a reseller


----------



## More bags

Absolutely gorgeous- congratulations! @PurseOnFleek


----------



## jehaga

Goyard Anjou GM


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3675945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes kelly 28 trench from a reseller


Major Congrats PurseOnFleek!! Totally LOVE this color for this bag....so chic & classy!!! Bravo you girl!


----------



## Kendie26

BagLady14 said:


> View attachment 3675415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago I got the square mini flap.


Total PERFECTION!! Major Congrats BagLady


----------



## PurseOnFleek

More bags said:


> Absolutely gorgeous- congratulations! @PurseOnFleek





Kendie26 said:


> Major Congrats PurseOnFleek!! Totally LOVE this color for this bag....so chic & classy!!! Bravo you girl![emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Thankyou very much lovelies! X


----------



## pursesandjewels

Preparing for summer.


----------



## BlueCherry

pursesandjewels said:


> Preparing for summer.



Wow! What a beauty


----------



## PurseOnFleek

pursesandjewels said:


> Preparing for summer.


Love the colours on that. Definitely a SS bag!


----------



## pursesandjewels

BigCherry said:


> Wow! What a beauty


Thank you


----------



## pursesandjewels

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love the colours on that. Definitely a SS bag!


Thank you (I love your PF name) .


----------



## Kendie26

pursesandjewels said:


> Preparing for summer.



So fab for the season with those cool colors!![emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Because I "need" another black bag [emoji14][emoji847]but this Tory Burch was on a surprise sale & will be great addition for my work tote rotation


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Kendie26 said:


> Because I "need" another black bag [emoji14][emoji847]but this Tory Burch was on a surprise sale & will be great addition for my work tote rotation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676399


Very nice! And TB is a great price point great quality bags. people rave about that Perry tote!


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> Very nice! And TB is a great price point great quality bags. people rave about that Perry tote!


Thanks dear friend & yes, the price point is a welcome relief  vs many & i was lucky hitting it on sale!


----------



## Candyfiend

Fendi Medium 2Jours in bright green from ******! My new work and travel workhorse. I love pop-of-color bags.


----------



## charlie_c

My new Mansur Gavriel Lady Bag in Brandy


----------



## pjhm

LV Epi Speedy B 25 with her partner, LV Graphite men's Briefcase


----------



## pjhm

pjhm said:


> LV Epi Speedy B 25 with her partner, LV Graphite men's Briefcase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678947


Thank you! Can't say enough about the bag, it is lightweight, keeps its shape without a bag shaper or organizer and goes with everything!


----------



## meowmix318

Candyfiend said:


> Fendi Medium 2Jours in bright green from ******! My new work and travel workhorse. I love pop-of-color bags.
> 
> View attachment 3678767


Love the color


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Candyfiend said:


> Fendi Medium 2Jours in bright green from ******! My new work and travel workhorse. I love pop-of-color bags.
> 
> View attachment 3678767


The colour suits this bag well.


----------



## Poorva

My new Neonoe in coquelicot.  Love.


----------



## charlie_c

Chanel rectangular mini


----------



## minimimii

Fendi Kan I


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

MK Small leather Ava Handbag with GHW!   I am also waiting for my Black Rebecca Minkoff Love small leather cross body Handbag! Ordered from the RM website.  Will add a pic as soon as I get it!


----------



## Blue Eyes 329

My two most recent purchases[emoji173]️
LV Eva Clutch in Damier Azur, preloved since LV US is sold out. MK Brooklyn Large Leather Tote in Luggage at MK the weekend it came out late last. I loved (and still love) the fringe[emoji7]


----------



## evelyn1021

Chloe Nile Small in Motty Gray!
I just received this today. And trust me it was soooooo hard to get.. but now i see it, i am not sure if i should keep it.. I bought it because of the buzz around it, but i have so many mini bags already (2 Chanel mini and a Fendi Kan I, which i don't even use often). I am afraid that this is a trendy bag and won't hold its value.
Advise please!!


----------



## Havanese 28

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3675945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes kelly 28 trench from a reseller


Exquisite!  It's so chic, yet elegant...not to mention timeless!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Havanese 28

evelyn1021 said:


> Chloe Nile Small in Motty Gray!
> I just received this today. And trust me it was soooooo hard to get.. but now i see it, i am not sure if i should keep it.. I bought it because of the buzz around it, but i have so many mini bags already (2 Chanel mini and a Fendi Kan I, which i don't even use often). I am afraid that this is a trendy bag and won't hold its value.
> Advise please!!
> 
> View attachment 3688288


While it's cute, it is indeed " trendy" and so of the moment in regards to " fashion".  Your small and mini bags you already have are definitely more " classic".  I think it just depends on how often you think you'll wear this Now, and whether or not it's worth keeping for that reason.


----------



## Havanese 28

Chasea said:


> View attachment 3647365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new to me lady dior in lambskin with ghw! It's so beautiful and I'm so glad i went for it after being undecided for a while!


You'll have this forever, be able to wear it forever, it's a fabulous, versatile beauty! I got. One over a year ago and I love it more each time I carry it!


----------



## Blue Eyes 329

evelyn1021 said:


> Chloe Nile Small in Motty Gray!
> I just received this today. And trust me it was soooooo hard to get.. but now i see it, i am not sure if i should keep it.. I bought it because of the buzz around it, but i have so many mini bags already (2 Chanel mini and a Fendi Kan I, which i don't even use often). I am afraid that this is a trendy bag and won't hold its value.
> Advise please!!
> 
> View attachment 3688288



Awe I understand the indecision! Just make sure that you're in love with the style in person and that you're not wanting to keep it because it's hard to get. If you really love the style and see yourself using it i.e. you already know events and outfits with which to wear it, especially since it's hard to find, I vote keep it!  There will always be someone somewhere wanting it even 5-10 years from now. However, if you're wanting to keep it just because it's hard to get, I would return it and get yourself something you're in love with in person and see yourself wearing to certain events or with certain outfits. Hope this helps. Happy shopping! [emoji177]


----------



## seleniteAMG

My beautiful new girl waiting to be boxed [emoji3]


----------



## Lovely pink

It is gorgeous. Beautiful!
Congratulations!!!!!
Does anyone have experience with Celine medium phantom cabs tote in pebbled leather?
I can't decide


----------



## Lovely pink

Havanese 28 said:


> You'll have this forever, be able to wear it forever, it's a fabulous, versatile beauty! I got. One over a year ago and I love it more each time I carry it!


Havanese, do you know anything about the celine cabas tote? I can't decide!


----------



## GucciSparkles

Pink leather tote bag from Saks off the Avenue . Was having hard day on a cold, raining afternoon. It's fun color was just the dose of spring I needed.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

evelyn1021 said:


> Chloe Nile Small in Motty Gray!
> I just received this today. And trust me it was soooooo hard to get.. but now i see it, i am not sure if i should keep it.. I bought it because of the buzz around it, but i have so many mini bags already (2 Chanel mini and a Fendi Kan I, which i don't even use often). I am afraid that this is a trendy bag and won't hold its value.
> Advise please!!
> 
> View attachment 3688288


I agree with Blue Eyes .if you love the bag then keep it but if you feel you just got caught up in the hype and being hard to get and thats what lead you to buy it and now that you have the bag you arent sure its going to work? Then best not to keep it. I admit i got caught up in the Pochette metis hype however i loved that bag and only reason I decided to let mine go was because it was not working for my current lifestyle and figured i can repurchase later on down the road if i really want to. Same applies for this bag if you arent sure and are not in love later on if you still want it you can get it. These hyped bags dont stay sold out forever plus there is always the preloved market too.


----------



## evelyn1021

PurseOnFleek said:


> I agree with Blue Eyes .if you love the bag then keep it but if you feel you just got caught up in the hype and being hard to get and thats what lead you to buy it and now that you have the bag you arent sure its going to work? Then best not to keep it. I admit i got caught up in the Pochette metis hype however i loved that bag and only reason I decided to let mine go was because it was not working for my current lifestyle and figured i can repurchase later on down the road if i really want to. Same applies for this bag if you arent sure and are not in love later on if you still want it you can get it. These hyped bags dont stay sold out forever plus there is always the preloved market too.



Hi, thanks for the advice. You made a good point that trendy bag will become widely available later on and i can always buy it if i want and maybe even at a cheaper price if i search in the pre-loved market. I just realised that I don't need to hold on to it just because maybe one day i will love it. I can always get it later!! I am sad that Pochette Metis didn't work out for you, but i hope you got something that suit you better instead. I ignored that bag for 2 years thinking it was just a hype and not my cup of tea, but i fell in love all of a sudden and picked it up now it's my go to everyday bag!


----------



## Azula

*Jenn* said:


> Here's better pics of electric blue!
> 
> View attachment 3660842
> View attachment 3660843


The color is gorgeous! Enjoy


----------



## Addicted to bags

I picked up the LV District PM in graphite. It's currently my favorite LV bag as it's sporty, casual and easy to use. Easy entry, nothing fussy, and it's a mans bag, how ironic!


----------



## muycaliente

New babies, bought within a week in New Bond Street, London. Happy days!


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

minimimii said:


> Fendi Kan I
> View attachment 3687489


Ooooooooooo BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

Esther Kapteyn said:


> View attachment 3671448
> View attachment 3671448


Love, love, love!


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

Jessihsia said:


> My new Neverfull MM. Totally bought it because of the pink interior haha


Me loves!!


----------



## minimimii

Sweet Whimsy said:


> Ooooooooooo BEAUTIFUL!!!!!



Thank you sweet whimsy!


----------



## BlueCherry

My first Longchamp, I plan to use this as a small luggage bag


----------



## Klpgolden

My new love ❤️


----------



## muycaliente

Because 2 is better than 1 lol


----------



## mi.kay

Purchased 3 months ago,  still a baby to me  hermes picotin 22 in black clemence


----------



## Hermezzy

My newest bag is my Hermes Alfred messenger bag in black taurillon clemence leather.  I've fallen hard for this bag...of my 7 Hermes bags this is my favorite.  I don't usually like messenger bags but this one has totally blown me away...


----------



## Saitama

Just bought this a couple of days ago. Not really a handbag though.


----------



## luv2bling

Chasea said:


> View attachment 3647365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new to me lady dior in lambskin with ghw! It's so beautiful and I'm so glad i went for it after being undecided for a while!


Gorgeous!


----------



## MahoganyQT

MCM reversible tote.


----------



## netter

Good day everyone. Last night I purchased a LV Galliera off of eBay using my own (amateur) skills to authenticate. I hope that my judgement was a sound one. I am feeling excited and nervous at the same time. I have not heard back from the seller yet. All of your handbags are so beautiful. Peace out.


----------



## Clothilde10

Hi everybody,
My last bag is a Chanel classic flap Jumbo in black caviar leather. She's so beautiful! I bought this bag in Cannes, France


----------



## YClovesLV

Louis Vuitton Pochette Monogram


----------



## Suri21

Klpgolden said:


> My new love ❤️


love this!!~


----------



## renee_nyc

Jerome Dreyfuss François bag.


----------



## Cams

I got the Louis Vuitton NF DE the GM size and the LV round coin purse.


----------



## KCeboKing

Had a bit of a shopping spree in Vegas last week.  The absolute last one was the Delightful, but they were all in a week so.... sharing them all!


----------



## foxgal

Haven't gotten anything in about 8 months so splurged for Mom's Day on a new summer wristlet - the Coach 1941 Tea Rose Clutch in Chalk!


----------



## apple bear

just pre-order  these and got 20% off hope they worth the wait


----------



## TK2014

Just ordered these online. Not the most exciting looking but I just want an everyday office bag.


----------



## PansiriCA

My latest purchased  last month. M/l size.


----------



## myluvofbags

My purchases. Ban island till Christmas


----------



## missbellamama

Goyard  - Bellechasse


----------



## DontBeBasic

I was busy these last several months and forgot to swing by and share pictures of my latest bags, so here's six bags rolled into one post!  (From left to right in photos: Moschino red leather chain strap, Jereremy Scott yellow tote, Les Petite Jouers Leto Pop bag, Alexander Wang Marina Speedo in blue, Philipp Plein "Unfair" pink tote, and the "That's Love" LV canvas tote -- nearly all pre-owned ).


----------



## BellaLakes

Lady Dior in lambskin (new size)


----------



## BlueCherry

Céline box bag


----------



## riri23

My Fendi Ginza Six Limited Edition Selleria Mini Peekaboo! 
I'm in love!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My very first BUT not last Rebecca Minkoff Black Love Gunmetal SHW Small Leather quilted crossbody Handbag!  (tags still attached! ) The Lock & Chain links are Solid Shiny silver hardware? Hard to capture due to it being an overcast day. I could smell the leather through the box!  Purchased from their website. I couldn't decide which bag charm? I will have a look later for an LV one!  It just means I have to open boxes to find all my bag charms!


----------



## dee681

I have had my eye for awhile on a balenciaga city mini. 
Finally found the one- white metallic edge. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## dee681




----------



## Allie.ceee

My husband just surpirsed me with an LV Pochette Metis which I have been looking to purchase for a few years now


----------



## Ingalinga

The last bag i bought was the gucci dionusys bag in medium in the monogram with black suede leather. Love it!


----------



## grnbri

Boy Chanel woc- ships out Monday from the boutique and I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## tripamy

I wanted a smaller bag/crossbody for the summer: Louis Vuitton Favorite in MM.


----------



## Luxxlover

Beautiful Gucci marmont


----------



## Sweetpea87

Coach Sophia tote in saddle. Bought it in late 2016. I love it, but I'm already looking for something else!


----------



## Bother Free

Chanel so black new medium boy


----------



## lotusfeet

Celin Mini Luggage in Orage


----------



## Annabel's

An 18 year old Chanel medium flap (1999 season) in the rare brown color, Lambskin!


----------



## Mariapia

The "Lucky" Longchamp Le Pliage.


----------



## Zoe C

This gorgeous caviar mini in charcoal with RTH [emoji173]️


----------



## lenarmc

Rebecca Minkoff Love Bag with the top handle.


----------



## netter

I just received my LV Galliera yesterday. I love this bag.


----------



## IslandWahine

After patiently being on a waitlist, my Pochette Metis is home! [emoji7]


----------



## jaskg144

Yesterday I bought a Marmont mini camera bag at Harrods!


----------



## CallaBerry

Been buying designer bags every week this month ( hey..a month long mother's day gift for yours truly) Mine is a vintage Chanel, a classic lambskin full flap bag.. next up: an enviable celine or alexander wang..still havent decided on what style though..if I should go vintage or full on modern style


----------



## meowmix318

CallaBerry said:


> Been buying designer bags every week this month ( hey..a month long mother's day gift for yours truly) Mine is a vintage Chanel, a classic lambskin full flap bag.. next up: an enviable celine or alexander wang..still havent decided on what style though..if I should go vintage or full on modern style
> 
> View attachment 3710652


Nothing wrong celebrating all month long. I do for my birthday every year


----------



## CallaBerry

meowmix318 said:


> Nothing wrong celebrating all month long. I do for my birthday every year



Ahh..birthdays...the perfect excuse to get the most coveted designer bag there is


----------



## Toronto24

Purchased this new addition yesterday. First saw this bag months ago then I got really sick while pregnant, and so life went on and I forgot about this bag and everything else besides survival for a while. 

Now that I've had a little more time while on maternity leave (lol) I happened to come across this beauty once again. I felt it was meant to be!


----------



## jules 8

This cutie


----------



## Ursula81

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!



Does anyone know who his designer is? I can't make out the logo.


----------



## Ursula81

Ursula81 said:


> Does anyone know who his designer is? I can't make out the logo.


----------



## clydekiwi

jules 8 said:


> View attachment 3711881
> 
> This cutie



[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ursula81

clydekiwi said:


> [emoji7][emoji7]


A friend of mine is thinking of buying this bag. Anyone know who this is made by? I've never seen this logo before.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal City


----------



## jellyv

Louis Vuitton Delightful MM in Damier Azur.


----------



## SeeingRed

Vintage Hermes Balle de Golf. And I LOVE IT!!


----------



## milfeuille10

A black Goyard St.Louis PM last March when I was in France. Made me realize I only took a picture of it while its still inside the bag


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Do pre-loved bags count?

I scored two beauties on eBay - absolutely bargains!! Can't wait for them both to arrive 

MbMJ lil Ukita in Cement 
MbMJ Hillier in black

Both preloved but in wonderful condition


----------



## Simplyput

My new to me Ysl medium muse handbag.


----------



## chapstickaddict2006

Does anyone know what brand this is?


----------



## southernbelle43

My Massaccesi Sabrina in dark chocolate Merinos leather with bespoke marine lining, two straps, one leather, one chain, gold hardware.  Can you say "versatile".  And the leather is divine!!


----------



## carricca

It's my birthday today, so I decided to take my first trip to the Coach store to take advantage of the summer sale.  I ended up not getting the Nomad I've been eyeing online, but the Scout hobo instead.  I think it really suits me and fits all my stuff very well.  I also got a cute little key card case.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Bought this on Tradesy and it arrived today, a never used LV Dora BB. Love it!


----------



## PamK

Addicted to bags said:


> Bought this on Tradesy and it arrived today, a never used LV Dora BB. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3717233



That is just beautiful!! [emoji1][emoji177]


----------



## Addicted to bags

PamK said:


> That is just beautiful!! [emoji1][emoji177]


Thank you PamK


----------



## Selenet

Not a handbag but a backpack!


----------



## ahimsa_l

Goyard Marie Galante MM.  I waited over a year for this bag, but it was totally worth it!


----------



## Kendie26

Annabel's said:


> An 18 year old Chanel medium flap (1999 season) in the rare brown color, Lambskin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708550



Droolfest here! So stunningly beautiful beyond words! Huge congrats on this stunner![emoji322][emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3708560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Lucky" Longchamp Le Pliage.



How awesome is this?!!!! Omg I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️it Mariapia! Way to go getting this one [emoji122][emoji7][emoji322][emoji119]


----------



## Mariapia

Kendie26 said:


> How awesome is this?!!!! Omg I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️it Mariapia! Way to go getting this one [emoji122][emoji7][emoji322][emoji119]


Thank you, Kendie.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

This was third last handbag in only a few weeks? Have been on a bit of a buying binge lately!  My very first BUT not last Michael Kors handbag! Ava small leather in Black with GHW!  Not the best pic (still really early) due to my time zone!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

This is my second latest!  My very first BUT not last Rebecca Minkoff Love Black Gunmetal SHW Small Leather quilted crossbody Handbag!  (tags still attached! ) The Lock & Chain links are Solid Shiny silver hardware? Hard to capture due to it being an overcast day. I could smell the leather through the box!  Purchased from their website.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

And this one delivered just 3 days ago!  I Love RM range so I purchased another one from their website! Rebecca Minkoff Geo leather quilted Jumbo Love crossbody in Khaki with GHW!  It's absolutely stunning IRL!  And I purchased the charm just for this handbag!  Sorry for the dark pics it's really early in the morning & overcast.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I went into the boutique to buy a bandoliere strap today and came out with an Alma BB, the aforementioned strap, and an Empriente Pont Nuef wallet. Yikes, this is after buying the Dora earlier in the week.  But this new Alma BB in blue patent leather and monogram accents was too hard to walk away from. Off to ban island I go now.


----------



## meowmix318

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3719503
> View attachment 3719504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went into the boutique to buy a bandoliere strap today and came out with an Alma BB, the aforementioned strap, and an Empriente Pont Nuef wallet. Yikes, this is after buying the Dora earlier in the week.  But this new Alma BB in blue patent leather and monogram accents was too hard to walk away from. Off to ban island I go now.



I keep on visiting ban island but never seem to stay for long


----------



## Addicted to bags

meowmix318 said:


> I keep on visiting ban island but never seem to stay for long


LOL! Well sometimes saying or typing these words makes one feel virtuous for a few days until we fall off the wagon again


----------



## Tasha1

my first dior


----------



## CallaBerry

Aaw  its lovely! I myself got me a new muse..its a cult fave 


Simplyput said:


> View attachment 3716662
> View attachment 3716663
> View attachment 3716664
> 
> 
> My new to me Ysl medium muse handbag.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

My SA suprised me Saturday with this beauty[emoji16]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Sophie-Rose said:


> Do pre-loved bags count?
> 
> I scored two beauties on eBay - absolutely bargains!! Can't wait for them both to arrive
> 
> MbMJ lil Ukita in Cement
> MbMJ Hillier in black
> 
> Both preloved but in wonderful condition
> 
> View attachment 3715467


Of course all bags count! I love preloved bargains [emoji4]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

SeeingRed said:


> Vintage Hermes Balle de Golf. And I LOVE IT!!


Beautiful! Lovely colour too


----------



## PurseOnFleek

CallaBerry said:


> Been buying designer bags every week this month ( hey..a month long mother's day gift for yours truly) Mine is a vintage Chanel, a classic lambskin full flap bag.. next up: an enviable celine or alexander wang..still havent decided on what style though..if I should go vintage or full on modern style
> 
> View attachment 3710652


Its hard to resist good deals so if they happen to be weekly well thats not your fault right? Hehehe [emoji12]


----------



## CallaBerry

PurseOnFleek said:


> Its hard to resist good deals so if they happen to be weekly well thats not your fault right? Hehehe [emoji12]



Im just a human being after all


----------



## CallaBerry

PurseOnFleek said:


> My SA suprised me Saturday with this beauty[emoji16]
> View attachment 3720559



Your bag is so beautiful I just want to marry it right now!! Lol


----------



## PurseOnFleek

CallaBerry said:


> Your bag is so beautiful I just want to marry it right now!! Lol


Lmao! ! [emoji13]


----------



## Setsuna

Is this real? Is from eBay Prada Vitello Daino Embossed Leather Tote I want to buy this. Can you authenticate this?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Setsuna said:


> Is this real? Is from eBay Prada Vitello Daino Embossed Leather Tote I want to buy this. Can you authenticate this?


Please visit the Prada - Authenticate this section of the forum


----------



## Venessa84

Haven't posted in quite some time due to having a baby girl and buying a new house.  This is my first bag purchase since...Saint Laurent fringe tote in dark grey...absolutely love this color (something I was missing from my collection).


----------



## Esterandtea

Haven't bought purses in a while but this year -- My new but someone else's preloved black box calf Hermes HOC 32 with PHW arrived today to be used for work and serious time.. The Celine envelope cross body clutch in anthracite came  earlier this year for my casual time and walks  with my dog but also can bi taken on evenings out .... Very practical with adjustable chain strap and 2 external pockets.


----------



## Esterandtea

Here they are!


----------



## sthrncin

My Saddleback Leather small briefcase 2012 version


----------



## SeeingRed

Addicted to bags said:


> Bought this on Tradesy and it arrived today, a never used LV Dora BB. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3717233


Beautiful Bag, congratulations!  But the pup in your avatar really caught my eye, adorable, LOVE that FACE!!


----------



## SeeingRed

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3719503
> View attachment 3719504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went into the boutique to buy a bandoliere strap today and came out with an Alma BB, the aforementioned strap, and an Empriente Pont Nuef wallet. Yikes, this is after buying the Dora earlier in the week.  But this new Alma BB in blue patent leather and monogram accents was too hard to walk away from. Off to ban island I go now.


Im sure we could have a grand party on that island!!  LOL


----------



## momshj

My daughter bought her first Balenciaga last week. So proud of her, following in my footsteps


----------



## SEWDimples

southernbelle43 said:


> My Massaccesi Sabrina in dark chocolate Merinos leather with bespoke marine lining, two straps, one leather, one chain, gold hardware.  Can you say "versatile".  And the leather is divine!!
> View attachment 3716910
> View attachment 3716911
> View attachment 3716912
> View attachment 3716913


Congrats! I love everything about this bag. I may have to order one. Enjoy!



Addicted to bags said:


> Bought this on Tradesy and it arrived today, a never used LV Dora BB. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3717233


Love it. Adorable and the color is really nice.



Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3719503
> View attachment 3719504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went into the boutique to buy a bandoliere strap today and came out with an Alma BB, the aforementioned strap, and an Empriente Pont Nuef wallet. Yikes, this is after buying the Dora earlier in the week.  But this new Alma BB in blue patent leather and monogram accents was too hard to walk away from. Off to ban island I go now.


Beautiful bag. The color is great.


----------



## Addicted to bags

SeeingRed said:


> Beautiful Bag, congratulations!  But the pup in your avatar really caught my eye, adorable, LOVE that FACE!!


Thank you SeeingRed! My pups name is Noodle. She wants to know about your pup ​


----------



## Suri21

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3708560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Lucky" Longchamp Le Pliage.


The bears are so cute!~~


----------



## SeeingRed

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you SeeingRed! My pups name is Noodle. She wants to know about your pup ​


That was my old Boxer girl Georgie. Sadly she is no longer with us.  My girl Tara says Hi to Noodle!!


----------



## *Jenn*

My best Marshall's find yet! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## *Jenn*

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3722423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't posted in quite some time due to having a baby girl and buying a new house.  This is my first bag purchase since...Saint Laurent fringe tote in dark grey...absolutely love this color (something I was missing from my collection).



This is BEAUTIFUL!! Love the color.


----------



## momshj

ahimsa_l said:


> View attachment 3718490
> 
> Goyard Marie Galante MM.  I waited over a year for this bag, but it was totally worth it!


This is beautiful!


----------



## Addicted to bags

SeeingRed said:


> That was my old Boxer girl Georgie. Sadly she is no longer with us.  My girl Tara says Hi to Noodle!!


That is a wonderful picture of Georgie! Looks like she should have a glass of wine in one paw and a canapé in the other! Sorry to hear she's passed  our dogs lifespans are far too short.

What does Tara look like? Woof back back at her


----------



## Kendie26

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3722423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't posted in quite some time due to having a baby girl and buying a new house.  This is my first bag purchase since...Saint Laurent fringe tote in dark grey...absolutely love this color (something I was missing from my collection).


Congrats Venessa on not only your bag but your baby & house...WOW that's all amazing, exciting stuff!!


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> My SA suprised me Saturday with this beauty[emoji16]
> View attachment 3720559


Say whaaaaaat girl?!!! OMG! Pink heaven....huge Congrats on that beauty added to your already amazing collection!!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel reissue (226 size; "gold" color name on tag but it's a chameleon color for sure) I love it for the brown, neutral undertones.


----------



## ChangeMe

I bought Prada bag. It was my last  purchase. And I have not received it  It seems that I messed up with postcode. I put  Austria postcode instead of Denmark http://worldpostalcode.com/denmark/ . Sometimes I am so inattentive.


----------



## SeeingRed

Addicted to bags said:


> That is a wonderful picture of Georgie! Looks like she should have a glass of wine in one paw and a canapé in the other! Sorry to hear she's passed  our dogs lifespans are far too short.
> 
> What does Tara look like? Woof back back at her


Georgie is the pup in my avatar. Tara is the one lounging in the chair (with attitude). I think Tara would very much enjoy wine!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Kendie26 said:


> Say whaaaaaat girl?!!! OMG! Pink heaven....huge Congrats on that beauty added to your already amazing collection!!


Haha thankyou so much! That was my thoughts exactly when my SA said " i have something to show you today" said in a very conspicuous way so i knew it had to be a bag and i was thinking in my head "yaaaaaaaaaass" [emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel reissue (226 size; "gold" color name on tag but it's a chameleon color for sure) I love it for the brown, neutral undertones.


Wow quite a chameleon indeed! How stunning. I love chameleon colours they are that extra beautiful compared to a regular block colour. Congrats[emoji6]


----------



## Addicted to bags

SeeingRed said:


> Georgie is the pup in my avatar. Tara is the one lounging in the chair (with attitude). I think Tara would very much enjoy wine!


Ooops sorry about my mixup. Tara looks like a hoot. Does she hog the chair? lol


----------



## Venessa84

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats Venessa on not only your bag but your baby & house...WOW that's all amazing, exciting stuff!!


Thank you so much Kendie!  It has been an amazing year so far.  I'm sure I missed some of your beautiful purchases over the last few months.


----------



## remainsilly

wrong thread, sorry


----------



## SeeingRed

Addicted to bags said:


> Ooops sorry about my mixup. Tara looks like a hoot. Does she hog the chair? lol


Tara and her sister Higgins hog EVERYTHING, especially our laps!!  Is Noodle a Pitty? I love Pittys!


----------



## rtydlacka

My last purchase was a MK Sedona, in the color Luggage, from their runway line. I needed a cute crossbody for all my summer dresses.


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> Wow quite a chameleon indeed! How stunning. I love chameleon colours they are that extra beautiful compared to a regular block colour. Congrats[emoji6]


Thank you Lovely! Heck, i feel like a "chameleon" some days myself so i guess it's fitting to have chameleon colors in bags!


----------



## MahoganyQT

This beauty! My first YSL!


----------



## Addicted to bags

SeeingRed said:


> View attachment 3724083
> 
> Tara and her sister Higgins hog EVERYTHING, especially our laps!!  Is Noodle a Pitty? I love Pittys!


Your photo is too cute. Noodle is indeed part pitty. Can't guess what else she is. Her fur is longer than a full pit and she's not quite as muscular. When she was a pup, she looked a little like a Jack Russell mix. The picture shows the first time I met her. The rescue group told me she was a boy (and I didn't check) so I drove away cause I wanted a female. They called me when I was almost home and said she's a girl! Needless to say I went back


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Just received the Barenia Evelyne PM that I bought pre-loved (from 2000 actually)


----------



## SeeingRed

CrackBerryCream said:


> Just received the Barenia Evelyne PM that I bought pre-loved (from 2000 actually)
> View attachment 3725186
> View attachment 3725187
> View attachment 3725188


That is a beautiful bag!! Love the natural leathers. Congratulations!


----------



## SeeingRed

Addicted to bags said:


> Your photo is too cute. Noodle is indeed part pitty. Can't guess what else she is. Her fur is longer than a full pit and she's not quite as muscular. When she was a pup, she looked a little like a Jack Russell mix. The picture shows the first time I met her. The rescue group told me she was a boy (and I didn't check) so I drove away cause I wanted a female. They called me when I was almost home and said she's a girl! Needless to say I went back
> 
> View attachment 3724973


Oh my she is so cute!! We will only take females as well... this is my girls at 3 weeks old. Their mother got sick and couldn't care for her litter, we had to bottle feed for a few weeks.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

MahoganyQT said:


> This beauty! My first YSL!
> View attachment 3724558



This bag is so joyous!!!![emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel reissue (226 size; "gold" color name on tag but it's a chameleon color for sure) I love it for the brown, neutral undertones.


Gorgeous! You have an amazing collection. I always look forward to your bag reveals.


----------



## SEWDimples

Coach Rogue satchel in Butterscotch. Love the color and suede lining.


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> Your photo is too cute. Noodle is indeed part pitty. Can't guess what else she is. Her fur is longer than a full pit and she's not quite as muscular. When she was a pup, she looked a little like a Jack Russell mix. The picture shows the first time I met her. The rescue group told me she was a boy (and I didn't check) so I drove away cause I wanted a female. They called me when I was almost home and said she's a girl! Needless to say I went back
> 
> View attachment 3724973


Super duper precious pup....her!


----------



## Kendie26

SEWDimples said:


> Coach Rogue satchel in Butterscotch. Love the color and suede lining.
> 
> View attachment 3726388





SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous! You have an amazing collection. I always look forward to your bag reveals.


Ooooh YES, what a dreamy unique color for Rogue! ANd i love the trim. What a GREAT bag..Congrats SEWDimples!
Thank you for your overly generous compliment!


----------



## _Valerie_

My last bag I've bought is Celine  Medium Box Bag in Red color.
I really love minimalism so I suggested this bag would be suitable for everyday use.
I've got in in calfskin and I definitely won't recommend it! After I took this bag for a first time I've managed to make a long scratch on it with my nail LOL


----------



## PurseOnFleek

MahoganyQT said:


> This beauty! My first YSL!
> View attachment 3724558


Wow those colours. So unique


_Valerie_ said:


> My last bag I've bought is Celine  Medium Box Bag in Red color.
> I really love minimalism so I suggested this bag would be suitable for everyday use.
> I've got in in calfskin and I definitely won't recommend it! After I took this bag for a first time I've managed to make a long scratch on it with my nail LOL


Beautiful but perhaps you can smooth out the scratch? I know docride has a thread in Hermes subsection for leather care/restoration so I imagine anything she recommends for H box leathers (also scratch prone) would work on Celine for sure.


----------



## _Valerie_

Oh thank you! I definitely would try to remove it. But it is very strange for me as I have a bag which is 11 years old, I use it so often and it seems like new( LV bag) I know that they are different and I can't compare them but honestly Celine could make more hard wearing bag for money they want for Box bags 


PurseOnFleek said:


> Wow those colours. So unique
> 
> Beautiful but perhaps you can smooth out the scratch? I know docride has a thread in Hermes subsection for leather care/restoration so I imagine anything she recommends for H box leathers (also scratch prone) would work on Celine for sure.


----------



## BlueCherry

_Valerie_ said:


> My last bag I've bought is Celine  Medium Box Bag in Red color.
> I really love minimalism so I suggested this bag would be suitable for everyday use.
> I've got in in calfskin and I definitely won't recommend it! After I took this bag for a first time I've managed to make a long scratch on it with my nail LOL



I recently got a kohl box in the same leather and scratched it twice within the first few days. I looked at it and thought geez I didn't have it five minutes before i scratched it. Then reason set in, I know it's a soft leather and this will happen. I have other bags in this soft leather and they all have some marks but I see a unique beauty in every mark. The bags are used and loved. Hope you can learn to love yours, scratches and all because it's totally gorgeous [emoji4]


----------



## _Valerie_

BigCherry said:


> I recently got a kohl box in the same leather and scratched it twice within the first few days. I looked at it and thought geez I didn't have it five minutes before i scratched it. Then reason set in, I know it's a soft leather and this will happen. I have other bags in this soft leather and they all have some marks but I see a unique beauty in every mark. The bags are used and loved. Hope you can learn to love yours, scratches and all because it's totally gorgeous [emoji4]



You are right, because on the other hand scratches are not spoiling the general view of the bag
For me this skin is new experience and I hope I will love it because it's sooo soft


----------



## ScoutMinion

*My yellow Liu Jo *


----------



## 2cello

Those celine box bags *are* gorgeous.  A scratch or two is totally worth it.


----------



## Lisdalia

Hi I bought an emelie wallet but I do not see any serial code on it where is the emelie wallets code located ? Thanx


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kendie26 said:


> Super duper precious pup....her!


Thank you Kendie26. The pup messed with a skunk last week at 10 pm. I was not pleased!


----------



## SeeingRed

_Valerie_ said:


> My last bag I've bought is Celine  Medium Box Bag in Red color.
> I really love minimalism so I suggested this bag would be suitable for everyday use.
> I've got in in calfskin and I definitely won't recommend it! After I took this bag for a first time I've managed to make a long scratch on it with my nail LOL


It is so beautiful, and such clean lines!! The color is so rich! I am sorry to hear that the leather is not more durable, but it truly is beautiful!


----------



## SEWDimples

Kendie26 said:


> Ooooh YES, what a dreamy unique color for Rogue! ANd i love the trim. What a GREAT bag..Congrats SEWDimples!
> Thank you for your overly generous compliment!


Thanks Kendie26. I was drawn to the color and details.


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you Kendie26. The pup messed with a skunk last week at 10 pm. I was not pleased!


Oh my!! I bet sweet pup wasn't thrilled either


----------



## Leena.coach

I just bought a Coach Borough Bag in Loganberry. I would like one in tan or tan/wine color block as well.


----------



## SeeingRed

Leena.coach said:


> I just bought a Coach Borough Bag in Loganberry. I would like one in tan or tan/wine color block as well.


Love the color! Beautiful!


----------



## Leena.coach

SeeingRed said:


> Love the color! Beautiful!


Thanks SeeingRed. They don't do the color any longer do I keep an eye out for Coach items in this shade.


----------



## SeeingRed

Leena.coach said:


> Thanks SeeingRed. They don't do the color any longer do I keep an eye out for Coach items in this shade.


Some years ago I purchased a mini Tanner in cognac, then I saw it in "port"!!! Loved the port...


----------



## Mel_b

Lv neo noe


----------



## Luxxlover

Gorgeous


----------



## Luxxlover

Mel_b said:


> Lv neo noe



Gorgeous !! Congrats !


----------



## Linds31289

Just purchased a LV Speedy B 35 in monogram and I can't wait to get her tomorrow!


----------



## Suri21

Mel_b said:


> Lv neo noe


classic one~


----------



## goldenfountain

My first ever Chanel reissue 2.55, bought preloved. She's such an understated and timeless classic, very quintessentially Chanel


----------



## sdkitty

My Michael Kors Tonne bag, purchased almost a year ago


----------



## GoldenGateGirl

My first LV purchase!


----------



## mzbaglady1

My little Fendi babies two wallet on a chain.


----------



## MahoganyQT

.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Longchamp small Neo Fantasie Sakura


----------



## Addicted to bags

Forgot to post my purchase from earlier this week. I love green and I couldn't pass on the opportunity as LV has only made 475 of these LE mini pochettes. I had to buy it from a reseller as I don't have vacation time to go to Hawaii now.


----------



## meowmix318

Addicted to bags said:


> Forgot to post my purchase from earlier this week. I love green and I couldn't pass on the opportunity as LV has only made 475 of these LE mini pochettes. I had to buy it from a reseller as I don't have vacation time to go to Hawaii now.


Beautiful. Green is my favorite color


----------



## Addicted to bags

meowmix318 said:


> Beautiful. Green is my favorite color


Thank you meowmix! My sentiments exactly


----------



## kln489

The last bag I bought was a Gucci Marmont shoulder bag in Japan. I love pink and had to have this one because it's Japan exclusive. I also bought a matching wallet too


----------



## jade

I just got this Mulberrry Small Cheyne.  It makes its debut today!


----------



## angelphilipus

I just purchased a Kenzo Mini Kalifornia Tote in Light Grey and a 3.1 Phillip Lim Mini Pashli in Taupe GHW. They're on their way and I'll PAP as soon as they've arrived! Couldn't be more excited argh


----------



## Melody03

My coach swagger small Crossbody. I bough a furla coin purse to go with it. Looks so cute together Sorry I do not know how to rotate the picture in here


----------



## angelphilipus

Melody03 said:


> View attachment 3736030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My coach swagger small Crossbody. I bough a furla coin purse to go with it. Looks so cute together Sorry I do not know how to rotate the picture in here


Super cute coin purse! I love Furla's leather. Very durable and the designs are cute as well  congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## Melody03

angelphilipus said:


> Super cute coin purse! I love Furla's leather. Very durable and the designs are cute as well  congrats on your new purchase!


Thanks! Yeah it's my favorite item now, the furla coin purse  and I agree with you on the well made part. I have been using the purse for about a month and none of the glitter pieces feel off yet.


----------



## angelphilipus

Melody03 said:


> Thanks! Yeah it's my favorite item now, the furla coin purse  and I agree with you on the well made part. I have been using the purse for about a month and none of the glitter pieces feel off yet.


I don't have anything glittery from Furla but geez I want it now because you said so  always loved Furla quality since I own quite a few Furla leather goods and they're holding up really well, especially the leather!


----------



## rtydlacka

Just bought myself a new Prada shoulder bag, and waiting for it to arrive.... so excited I can hardly stand the wait!


----------



## Fyii

My last purchase was the diorama red wallet on chain  its so pretty and can be worn as a clutch 
*not my pic but its exactly the same style and colour! I am just too lazy to get out of bed haha


----------



## Melody03

angelphilipus said:


> I don't have anything glittery from Furla but geez I want it now because you said so  always loved Furla quality since I own quite a few Furla leather goods and they're holding up really well, especially the leather!



Yeah it's really not that bad  oh by the way do you own a furla metropolis medium satchel? I am looking to get one for myself. Do advise me if you do have one in your collection


----------



## MALLORYANN11

Bought a beige SoHo Disco Gucci at the end of May in France


----------



## bunnieangel

My Hermès Birkin 35 in Rouge Grenat from Paris!


----------



## luv2bling

lovlouisvuitton said:


> And this one delivered just 3 days ago!  I Love RM range so I purchased another one from their website! Rebecca Minkoff Geo leather quilted Jumbo Love crossbody in Khaki with GHW!  It's absolutely stunning IRL!  And I purchased the charm just for this handbag!  Sorry for the dark pics it's really early in the morning & overcast.
> 
> View attachment 3719260
> 
> View attachment 3719261


This bag may make me take an unauthorized leave from "no buy infirmary"


----------



## Zina92

Hii [emoji41]even if I'm a tpf member since 2015 this is my first post on the forum [emoji7]

My last purchase was this Chanel Yellow Chevron i love it [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## angelphilipus

Melody03 said:


> Yeah it's really not that bad  oh by the way do you own a furla metropolis medium satchel? I am looking to get one for myself. Do advise me if you do have one in your collection


Price-wise, I'll say they're good!  the shoulder metropolis with short chain? Nah, I don't. But I do want it in my collection. It's very popular here atm. Just the perfect size to carry all your neccessities, can go with casual or formal outfit as well. And the design is stylish yet classy. I don't think that kind of bag will ever go out of style. I have the mini metropolis already so I'm still not sure about getting the shoulder one. I don't like to repeat my bags


----------



## angelphilipus

Zina92 said:


> Hii [emoji41]even if I'm a tpf member since 2015 this is my first post on the forum [emoji7]
> 
> My last purchase was this Chanel Yellow Chevron i love it [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737204
> View attachment 3737205


She's so pretty and fun! Enjoy your new bag


----------



## Zina92

angelphilipus said:


> She's so pretty and fun! Enjoy your new bag [emoji813]


Thank you honey  [emoji8]


----------



## Steph5487

Only have had this baby a week! And have barely been able to use it! Posted a picture on the Chanel thread but so excited about my new buy!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I bought this pre-loved Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic Mini. Excellent condition for a bag (from 2013?).


----------



## knocklady

YSL Kate small in powder


----------



## angelphilipus

It's finally here! Checked the bag thoroughly and decided to never return it 

Kenzo Gommato Mini Kalifornia Tote in Light Grey. She's super cute!!!


----------



## Linds31289

My new baby!!


----------



## GrRoxy

City steamer PM in Saffron


----------



## horseRider

The Porte documents jour


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

My CHANEL Reissue 2.55 in the size Medium (226)


----------



## Alice's craze

Faure Le Page Daily Battle 32 in Paris Blue


----------



## Addicted to bags

My new MCM embossed leather bag with a short and a long shoulder/crossbody strap.


----------



## nanads

Celine nano luggage in black smooth leather


----------



## Toronto24

Chanel medium coco handle black caviar with gold hardware and lizard handle [emoji7]


----------



## missb

Coach Charlie backpack large in Oxblood


Henri Bendel Color Block Uptown Satchel


----------



## raspberrypink

Having a cuppa tea with my new LV Lockme bucket.


----------



## Anisa96

Klpgolden said:


> My new love ❤️


I have never seen this one! It's so beautiful!


----------



## Anisa96

myluvofbags said:


> My purchases. Ban island till Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701664
> View attachment 3701665
> View attachment 3701666
> View attachment 3701667





PurseOnFleek said:


> My SA suprised me Saturday with this beauty[emoji16]
> View attachment 3720559


I love that it's not in a nuetral color!!!


----------



## Anisa96

_Valerie_ said:


> My last bag I've bought is Celine  Medium Box Bag in Red color.
> I really love minimalism so I suggested this bag would be suitable for everyday use.
> I've got in in calfskin and I definitely won't recommend it! After I took this bag for a first time I've managed to make a long scratch on it with my nail LOL


Such a beautiful color!


----------



## Anisa96

MahoganyQT said:


> Longchamp small Neo Fantasie Sakura
> View attachment 3731183


I LOVE IT!!!! OMG! I've been obseseed with Longchamp le pilage Neo lately!


----------



## Anisa96

angelphilipus said:


> It's finally here! Checked the bag thoroughly and decided to never return it
> 
> Kenzo Gommato Mini Kalifornia Tote in Light Grey. She's super cute!!!
> View attachment 3740752


I never looked at Kenzo for bags until recently. I'm pleasantly surprised


----------



## Esther Kapteyn




----------



## angelphilipus

Anisa96 said:


> I never looked at Kenzo for bags until recently. I'm pleasantly surprised



Ya me too, never really looked at the brand when it comes to bags. But actually their Kalifornia line has pretty good bags to offer. I also love the Kalifornia WOC. Might purchase it later! Oh and the gommato leather is really waterproof. I water-stained it the first day I wore it and I just wiped it off with a wet tissue and it was basically brand new


----------



## Swissmiss2000

My very first Chanel WOC


----------



## southernbelle43

Swissmiss2000 said:


> My very first Chanel WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763488
> View attachment 3763490
> View attachment 3763490


i 

I am not a Chanel fan but that is really lovely... enjoy.


----------



## Swissmiss2000

southernbelle43 said:


> i
> 
> I am not a Chanel fan but that is really lovely... enjoy.


----------



## Swissmiss2000

Thank you. I really am enjoying it.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Fendi heart chain wallet.


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Coach Rogue satchel in Butterscotch. Love the color and suede lining.
> 
> View attachment 3726388




I know I already commented on the Coach thread, but this satchel is truly stunning!!


----------



## K.E.W.

Addicted to bags said:


> Your photo is too cute. Noodle is indeed part pitty. Can't guess what else she is. Her fur is longer than a full pit and she's not quite as muscular. When she was a pup, she looked a little like a Jack Russell mix. The picture shows the first time I met her. The rescue group told me she was a boy (and I didn't check) so I drove away cause I wanted a female. They called me when I was almost home and said she's a girl! Needless to say I went back
> 
> View attachment 3724973




Omg. I'm melting...how adorable!!!


----------



## gnetief

My last bag purchase is this cutie =D been wanting it for a very long time, it's the TPM size which is the smallest of the evelyne family.


----------



## earswithfeet

My latest purchase is a true classic, the Louis Vuitton Grande Noé in Monogram Canvas. Also bought a cute bandeau to dress her up a little bit. 
LVoe my Noé


----------



## Lavish_Box

Got LV LockMe II BB last week. This is my new favourite bag. I think it's very versatile. From everyday casual to evening event. Great for travel too. If you can only carry one bag for your whole trip, I think this will be it.


----------



## Lavish_Box

My latest purchase was LV LockMe II BB which I got last week. I am so in love with this bec. I find it very versatile. You can carry it as an everyday casual or to an evening event. It is also best for travel especially if you're limited to the pieces of bags you can carry. I think this is the bag for that.


----------



## diane278

Bottega Veneta Cabat in Quetsche (pre-loved and with Nodini treatment)





I'd been looking for a bag in this color (from 2013) and was thrilled to stumble across one in this limited edition style. This is my version of a black bag.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Bought an Alexander Wang tote today. The leather is wonderful, very thick but supple. The color is black, but it seems to have some charcoal color when in sunlight.


----------



## PansiriCA

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 3711641
> 
> 
> Purchased this new addition yesterday. First saw this bag months ago then I got really sick while pregnant, and so life went on and I forgot about this bag and everything else besides survival for a while.
> 
> Now that I've had a little more time while on maternity leave (lol) I happened to come across this beauty once again. I felt it was meant to be!


Love this bag and have been looking fir a long time.  Do you mind share the tag style numbers? Tia


----------



## PansiriCA

Anniversary haul (last month) and on the ban island until Christmas.  Maybe one more Reissue in caramel ghw


----------



## Hotnessyagal

Gucci floral


----------



## diane278

Hotnessyagal said:


> Gucci floral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766358


Wow! gorgeous photo!


----------



## MahoganyQT

MCM Galaxy tote.


----------



## faraizar

I bought alma bb epi in rose ballerine recently


----------



## More bags

faraizar said:


> I bought alma bb epi in rose ballerine recently


What a beauty, congratulations!


----------



## More bags

PansiriCA said:


> View attachment 3765890
> View attachment 3765889
> View attachment 3765887
> 
> Anniversary haul (last month) and on the ban island until Christmas.  Maybe one more Reissue in caramel ghw


Gorgeous haul - my favourite is your Reissue! What size is it?


----------



## More bags

Scandinavian Affair said:


> My CHANEL Reissue 2.55 in the size Medium (226)


Congratulations on your gorgeous Reissue- we are bag twins. It is one of my most used bags!


----------



## More bags

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel reissue (226 size; "gold" color name on tag but it's a chameleon color for sure) I love it for the brown, neutral undertones.


Congratulations on your chameleon find Kendie26 - she's stunning!


----------



## More bags

CrackBerryCream said:


> Just received the Barenia Evelyne PM that I bought pre-loved (from 2000 actually)
> View attachment 3725186
> View attachment 3725187
> View attachment 3725188


Congratulations on your barenia Evelyne - so pretty!


----------



## meowmix318

Hotnessyagal said:


> Gucci floral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766358



Love this print


----------



## Kendie26

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your chameleon find Kendie26 - she's stunning!


Thanks so much More bags! I know you love reissues too


----------



## mamadukes

faraizar said:


> I bought alma bb epi in rose ballerine recently


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## goofball

Chloe Faye backpack in the new small size - love!


----------



## prof ash

Longchamp dark gray large tote...can't believe it's been over a year since I bought my last bag!  This thing is indestructible, though! It's been all over the place, fits a ton, and stays looking clean and neat.


----------



## prof ash

faraizar said:


> I bought alma bb epi in rose ballerine recently



This is simply gorgeous!


----------



## redjellybean

My newest purchase Louis Vuitton PM


----------



## ckrickett

Celine Ring Bag.


----------



## More bags

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much More bags! I know you love reissues too


----------



## PansiriCA

More bags said:


> Gorgeous haul - my favourite is your Reissue! What size is it?


Size medium 226


----------



## tbestes

Welden large Traverse tote


----------



## tbestes

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3765765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought an Alexander Wang tote today. The leather is wonderful, very thick but supple. The color is black, but it seems to have some charcoal color when in sunlight.


Saw this bag in person at Nordstrom. It is really nice! Congrats


----------



## Hotnessyagal

diane278 said:


> Wow! gorgeous photo!


Thanx!


----------



## Channelle5

Just got this! My sis has the one with the gold.  She said it was very durable and can fit everything.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Flourished

This from Ted Baker


----------



## Addicted to bags

tbestes said:


> Saw this bag in person at Nordstrom. It is really nice! Congrats


That's where I got it from! Whenever I go to their sales I always end up buying non-sales items. I don't know why that happens, lol


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My Rebecca Minkoff Khaki Geo quilted Jumbo Love crossbody with GHW!  I am so loving this Brand!


----------



## JVSXOXO

My coach rogue in beechwood... pictured next to my last bag purchase before it, in black


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hey, we are on a Coach roll.... Coach has been really upping their game. Picked up these 2 Dinky bags today. The white one is particularly cool, it's all woven leather rivets.


----------



## sacha1009

Hi everybody  I know this is not related but I'm just wondering to the sisters here who've been In Paris and bought purses there and take a refund..Like in LV store..I know they already credited to ur credit card the refund..My question is how long it takes to see that in ur credit card? Pls let me know coz I'm still not get my refund..Thank u very much in advance who answer my question.


----------



## Zoe C

sacha1009 said:


> Hi everybody  I know this is not related but I'm just wondering to the sisters here who've been In Paris and bought purses there and take a refund..Like in LV store..I know they already credited to ur credit card the refund..My question is how long it takes to see that in ur credit card? Pls let me know coz I'm still not get my refund..Thank u very much in advance who answer my question.



It is very likely you see it debited at the end of the month or at the date your credit card checks out this month charges


----------



## G&T

A mini Marcie crossbody in tan - just ordered so no pics yet but super excited!


----------



## PansiriCA

sacha1009 said:


> Hi everybody  I know this is not related but I'm just wondering to the sisters here who've been In Paris and bought purses there and take a refund..Like in LV store..I know they already credited to ur credit card the refund..My question is how long it takes to see that in ur credit card? Pls let me know coz I'm still not get my refund..Thank u very much in advance who answer my question.


I just got mine back within a month.


----------



## sacha1009

PansiriCA said:


> I just got mine back within a month.


Thanks to ur response...really appreciated [emoji9]

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Zahradkyt

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3770336
> View attachment 3770337
> View attachment 3770339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, we are on a Coach roll.... Coach has been really upping their game. Picked up these 2 Dinky bags today. The white one is particularly cool, it's all woven leather rivets.



Wow, did I just drool over a coach bag? Yes. Yes, I did.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Zahradkyt said:


> Wow, did I just drool over a coach bag? Yes. Yes, I did.


Lol, it is a really nice Dinky bag. You should check them out


----------



## Zahradkyt

Addicted to bags said:


> Lol, it is a really nice Dinky bag. You should check them out



I definitely will! The one with the woven leather with the rivets in particular looks great! Have you had the chance to take it out yet?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Zahradkyt said:


> I definitely will! The one with the woven leather with the rivets in particular looks great! Have you had the chance to take it out yet?


Not yet, maybe this weekend. I bought an extra chain because the chalk one is quite heavy, so ask them about the extra chain. It's about  1-1/2 inches longer but is lighter and only $35!! You can wear it 3 ways, cross body, on the shoulder, or the chain doubled up on your shoulder.

And I meant to say, woven tabs not rivets, lol


----------



## JVSXOXO

Already posted but I can't stop staring at her on my desk today!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## purple.charmed

Michael Kors


----------



## NerdyNinja

Celine Mini Luggage in black pebbled.


----------



## mrswrightkoalalover

I bought the last one to make it 'Sold Out'. Waiting for its arrival. DH not happy about another bag not being used too much that costs a lot and sitting in the wardrobe!


----------



## Phiomega

A beautiful navy Longchamp Foulonne backpack for a laptop bag.... the leather is so amazing and the bag is so light especially for a full leather bag!


----------



## zoethecat

This Gucci Dionysus WOC! My first high end bag (okay my second attempt, the first turned out to be a superfake Givenchy so I did a chargeback) and 39th birthday gift to myself!


----------



## zoe456

My first ever Louis Vuitton - Pochette Voyage MM in Monogram Eclipse. It was listed in the Men's section but that didn't stop me! Ordered it last Sunday via their website and it showed up on Tuesday. I wanted something not seen every day in terms of the colorway and with a number of ways that it could be used and carried - clutch, organizer, etc. I'm also considering using it as a crossbody - the second picture shows a gunmetal chain that l have placed under the zipper. I also love the fact that the sides are leather, and there's a large interior leather pocket, and space for six cards. Hoping LV starts to introduce Monogram Eclipse to other items.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

zoethecat said:


> View attachment 3771790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Gucci Dionysus WOC! My first high end bag (okay my second attempt, the first turned out to be a superfake Givenchy so I did a chargeback) and 39th birthday gift to myself!



Gorgeous!  I have my eye on this one in red[emoji173]️


----------



## KittyKat65

Chanel Coco handle


----------



## Addicted to bags

mrswrightkoalalover said:


> I bought the last one to make it 'Sold Out'. Waiting for its arrival. DH not happy about another bag not being used too much that costs a lot and sitting in the wardrobe!


But you got it on sale!!! Why is DH unhappy? lol


----------



## Bother Free

Red jumbo in grained calfskin with silver hardware


----------



## G&T

Bother Free said:


> Red jumbo in grained calfskin with silver hardware
> View attachment 3772733


This is a thing of beauty! Gorgeous, enjoy!


----------



## Bother Free

G&T said:


> This is a thing of beauty! Gorgeous, enjoy!


Thank you so much G&T!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bother Free said:


> Red jumbo in grained calfskin with silver hardware
> View attachment 3772733


Um, WOW & Hello major red jumbo beauty!!! Way to go dearest Bother Free....I'm sure this one wasn't easy to get! LOVE it!!


----------



## LVAmour

The latest handbag eddition to my collection is my LV Speedy 25 bandoulière, I got it this year in my birthday. I'm loving it so much that I let down all my other handbags and stuck into this cutie. I set a goal to myself to buy only 1 handbag every year and Ive been doing that for the last 2 years and I'm enjoying it!


----------



## mrswrightkoalalover

Addicted to bags said:


> But you got it on sale!!! Why is DH unhappy? lol


He says I already have 2 bags about the same size and shape.. in my defence they are not blue though. He asked if I have magical power to split myself to use 2 handbags at once... cheeky bugger lol


----------



## Bother Free

Kendie26 said:


> Um, WOW & Hello major red jumbo beauty!!! Way to go dearest Bother Free....I'm sure this one wasn't easy to get! LOVE it!!


Thank you so much Dearest Kendie!! 
This red is truly amazing! 
My NM SA is awesome


----------



## Sferics

I´m so in love with my tiny new to me vintage Chanel.
Officially It has no name, but I call it Baby-Chanel - although it´s 30 years old...


----------



## dodowin

mrswrightkoalalover said:


> He says I already have 2 bags about the same size and shape.. in my defence they are not blue though. He asked if I have magical power to split myself to use 2 handbags at once... cheeky bugger lol



LOL, I've seen people using 2 handbags at once (most often using the Longchamp bag or the LV neverfull as a bag for miscellaneous items).  So it is possible!

Just let him know Mulberry is a classic.


----------



## rachelburton17

Cognac Aldo Tooele. Love it!!! Strong and lovely brown colour.


----------



## Addicted to bags

mrswrightkoalalover said:


> He says I already have 2 bags about the same size and shape.. in my defence they are not blue though. He asked if I have magical power to split myself to use 2 handbags at once... cheeky bugger lol


I'm impressed he knows your inventory, lol... tell him just because you have 2 bags in the same shape/size means nothing. He ate yesterday right? Then he doesn't need to eat today based on his logic, hahaha


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sferics said:


> I´m so in love with my tiny new to me vintage Chanel.
> Officially It has no name, but I call it Baby-Chanel - although it´s 30 years old...
> 
> View attachment 3773236


30 years old? Impressively well kept bag, congrats!


----------



## earswithfeet

My latest arrival. Louis Vuitton Trevi GM in purrrrrfect conditon. So very beautiful. LVoe her


----------



## myluvofbags

LV Iena pm and rosalie in DE


----------



## Tristanpv

Hermes Jypsiere 28 in Graphite\Etoupe Color, So love this bag!


----------



## ambn

The last bag I got arrived last Wednesday 
I only purchase one bag a year, maximum, and decided on this classic for 2017.
I got the Bottega Veneta, medium Veneta in Nero. 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Mella86




----------



## BlueCherry

Mella86 said:


> View attachment 3781685



I love this Mulberry bag so much, if I didn't already have Celine micros I would buy one very fast


----------



## ckrickett

Tristanpv said:


> Hermes Jypsiere 28 in Graphite\Etoupe Color, So love this bag!


I have been SO interested in this bag.


----------



## Ella Perry

this purse i bought used off ebay finally arrived today , really hope its authentic ..can someone here teach me how to post to have it authenticated please?  also the model of the purse , its Prada ..Thanks in advance


----------



## Ella Perry

got 2 pre-loved Prada this month , the other one arrived last week while the first one i bought just arrived today ..this one arrived first but is my latest purchase .lol


----------



## Sandra.AT

my hol grail bag.. chanel classic double flap bag jumbo black caviar gold HW .. never thought I would be able to purchase it, now i'm on ban island haha it was such a pleasure unpackingmy bag haha more pics in my thread: My holy grail .. REVEAL of my dream bag
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/My-holy-grail-..-REVEAL-of-my-dream-bag.969894/


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I returned it , because of the medium size I already have


----------



## baglover1973

Finally got My Hermes tpm!!!


----------



## iudecis

I'm actually in the proccess of buying this older Coach off of eBay. It's something from the Chelsea Collection in Bone Pebbled Leather.


----------



## grnbri

Weirdly fascinated by this bag...my Jolie-laide Medium Prada Etiquette shoulder bag


----------



## snowdonia

Mella86 said:


> View attachment 3781685



Love that Mullberryg bag!


----------



## ckrickett

I have been wanting a Le Pliage for a bit and finally got one. It gets so rainy here that having something that is stylish and durable is a necessity! She has been a great bag for the gym too, as if I need to run errands before or after I can easily fit everything i need in her, and still look good.


----------



## Chermal




----------



## Chermal

Chermal said:


> View attachment 3786098


Rare vintage Chanel double flap quilted mini with chain strap.


----------



## ckrickett

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3785274
> 
> Finally got My Hermes tpm!!!


This bag in this color is on my wishlist! Just gorgeous!


----------



## baglover1973

ckrickett said:


> This bag in this color is on my wishlist! Just gorgeous!



Thank you!!!!  Hope you find one soon!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

one more City


----------



## Kendie26

This Coach tote is not  photographing as nice as i think the bag is in person. New large Whiplash tote. Color is yearround but i especially love it for upcoming fall season. I love how they also included a free personalized tag to add along w/ the coach tag so mine has 2 of my initials & a ladybug (which you can't see in pic but it's the blue hangtag to match interior color)


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> This Coach tote is not  photographing as nice as i think the bag is in person. New large Whiplash tote. Color is yearround but i especially love it for upcoming fall season. I love how they also included a free personalized tag to add along w/ the coach tag so mine has 2 of my initials & a ladybug (which you can't see in pic but it's the blue hangtag to match interior color)


Beautiful Kendie and it definitely has that Fall feeling  !!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> This Coach tote is not  photographing as nice as i think the bag is in person. New large Whiplash tote. Color is yearround but i especially love it for upcoming fall season. I love how they also included a free personalized tag to add along w/ the coach tag so mine has 2 of my initials & a ladybug (which you can't see in pic but it's the blue hangtag to match interior color)



Congratulations on your gorgeous new bag, love that blue interior too, you have perfect taste


----------



## Swedengirl

The beautiful medium Faye in Plum Purple colour. Absolutely love this bag, it sits so comfy on my shoulder, I can sling her xbody when I have to or wear as a clutch. Looking at getting the backpack in Black of Tan next.


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful Kendie and it definitely has that Fall feeling  !!!!





BigCherry said:


> Congratulations on your gorgeous new bag, love that blue interior too, you have perfect taste


Thank you both, I just adore you dearest friends! (Hope you are beating the heat/humidity here in our state Dmurphy!)


----------



## Kendie26

Swedengirl said:


> The beautiful medium Faye in Plum Purple colour. Absolutely love this bag, it sits so comfy on my shoulder, I can sling her xbody when I have to or wear as a clutch. Looking at getting the backpack in Black of Tan next.
> 
> View attachment 3787510


Congrats Swedengirl....that is such a yummy elegant color!!


----------



## pjhm

These two, and I've been on ban island ever since..........


----------



## Dmurphy1

My pre-loved Prada Tessuto Gaufre hobo worked beautifully for a visit to NYC today, held everything and as light as a feather !!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

My pre loved Prada Tessuto Gaufre hobo performed beautifully today on a trip to NYC, held everything and as light as a feather !!! Love it


----------



## Dmurphy1

My Prada Tessuto Gaufre hobo performed beautifully today with cross body strap on a trip to NYC !! Held everything and as light as a feather,  it !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Dmurphy1 said:


> My Prada Tessuto Gaufre hobo performed beautifully today with cross body strap on a trip to NYC !! Held everything and as light as a feather, [emoji813] it !!


----------



## Dawn

RM Darren Messenger


----------



## stillfabulous

Hermes Sac Batôn de Craie 24 in black! But mine has PHW. I have not seen this bag in the USA yet, but it was written up in French Vogue magazine as one of "The" Top 10 Bags on the runway for 2016-2017 season. I love the clean lines.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm waiting for a Bal Town in Rouge Cerise


----------



## SEWDimples

Kendie26 said:


> This Coach tote is not  photographing as nice as i think the bag is in person. New large Whiplash tote. Color is yearround but i especially love it for upcoming fall season. I love how they also included a free personalized tag to add along w/ the coach tag so mine has 2 of my initials & a ladybug (which you can't see in pic but it's the blue hangtag to match interior color)


Beautiful tote! Love the color and the little details. The monogram hangtags add a nice touch. Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

Here's are my new totes from Coach. 
Hudson Tote in Saddle and Rodarte Tote in Black.


----------



## chpvtt

Chloe Faye in plum purple [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Charles et Charlus Riviera bag.


----------



## Bother Free

Navy jumbo


----------



## Kendie26

SEWDimples said:


> Here's are my new totes from Coach.
> Hudson Tote in Saddle and Rodarte Tote in Black.
> View attachment 3791195





SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful tote! Love the color and the little details. The monogram hangtags add a nice touch. Enjoy!


Thank you SEWDimples & congrats on your 2 newbies! Looks like we got the same unique, versatile Saddle color!


----------



## Kendie26

Bother Free said:


> Navy jumbo
> 
> View attachment 3791799


Girl, you know I'm a huge fan & I'd pay admission to have a peek in your closet to stare at all the loveliness! Congrats again on your jumbo....i hope to find a navy & or bright blue cc sometime.


----------



## MrsMonkwell

This big slouchy beauty .......


----------



## BlueCherry

SDJ souple in baby size


----------



## Summerfriend

Balenciaga Velo:


----------



## aisyaj

Bought this for traveling, i can put in the luggage without worrying, very hardy


----------



## Bother Free

Grey jumbo from Fall Act 1


----------



## Mendy

This Furla bag. I bought it in a outlet.
Now it looks like a little messy because there is no stuff inside.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Went a little nuts at South Coast Plaza today


----------



## NurseOrPurse

Just today I've added to my Perrin handbag collection; I have Chanel, Dior, Vuitton, etc., but this fashion house slays me with their exquisite quality and chic imagination! I've already snagged a Perrin glove clutch, a shagreen minaudiere, a linen L'Attelage and now this cool basket bag....it's far prettier than the photo:


----------



## kobi0279

Mine was a Kate Spade Marcella


----------



## Handbagjunki€

Bought these three at the same time on my latest trip to dubai  love em..hehe x


----------



## GA Peach

Pre-loved Cobalt Givenchy Antigona arrived today.


----------



## Shelby33

A cute Fossil wallet for 3.00


----------



## Pollie-Jean

this


----------



## smilesalot

LVAmour said:


> The latest handbag eddition to my collection is my LV Speedy 25 bandoulière, I got it this year in my birthday. I'm loving it so much that I let down all my other handbags and stuck into this cutie. I set a goal to myself to buy only 1 handbag every year and Ive been doing that for the last 2 years and I'm enjoying it!


I love the bag charm!  That is adorable!  LV??


----------



## euliandra

Addicted to bags said:


> Went a little nuts at South Coast Plaza today
> 
> View attachment 3794819
> View attachment 3794820
> View attachment 3794822
> View attachment 3794823



Lovely bags.. Got a big crush on the longchamp crossbody!


----------



## euliandra

my first furla


----------



## Addicted to bags

euliandra said:


> Lovely bags.. Got a big crush on the longchamp crossbody!


Thank you euliandra! Haven't had a chance to wear it yet but since it's a khaki color, I should have lots of opportunities with that versatile color. You should check it out, very well made and came in a blue color and one other color that I can't remember right now.

Your Furla looks really nice!


----------



## euliandra

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you euliandra! Haven't had a chance to wear it yet but since it's a khaki color, I should have lots of opportunities with that versatile color. You should check it out, very well made and came in a blue color and one other color that I can't remember right now.
> 
> Your Furla looks really nice!



Thanks! It was an impulse buy and hoping it's worth it.  
I will definitely look at the Longchamp bag more closely. It really caught my attention. Looks so rich and the color is indeed great!


----------



## watermelon119

I don't remember when it was, but he last one is one of my favorite Michael Kors


----------



## schooner

I have a special birthday coming up and my treat was to buy the gorgeous Lancel Maxime. I just love it.
It is my fourth Lancel bag/tote and perfect for my collection.


----------



## Phanatical

My Goyard black/black St Louis GM. Picked it up in Beverly Hills for my birthday this past June!


----------



## Shelbyrana

Marc Jacobs Stam


----------



## Trailrider52

Louis Vuitton Looping MM


----------



## Qteepiec

m

Not exactly a luxury item but I got this Tory Gemini tote to use as a work bag for $198 minus $100 reward I forgot I had that expired that day from NM. I literally added it to my cart at 11pm. I'm a pharmaceutical sales rep and I carry a lot of samples and brochures with me to offices. This looks durable and affordable enough that I won't mind when it starts to getting beat up. I was going to get a Gucci Marmont but couldn't decide on the small or mini.  Stay tuned!


----------



## Itsfashun

My new favorite! A LV black petite malle.


----------



## shoppingbitch

Fendi Selleria! And it's G O R G E O U S !


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shared this on one other thread. Went to South Coast Plaza today. This is a dangerous mall for me. Bought these 2 beauties. The blue bag is from Loewe. They call it the Flamenco Knot in Marine. It is a butter soft calf leather, made in Spain. I love it! http://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/b...334.30.K63-1100.html?cgid=w_flamenco#00097420

The other bag is a beautiful green crossbody by Tory Burch.
Thanks for letting me share my new obsessions, lol


----------



## lola9

Bought the Saint Laurent shopper tote in navy - obsessed with it!


----------



## lotusfeet

My new [emoji171], medium SDJ souple


----------



## jesssika

My latest bag is this Juicy mini backpack. It hasn't arrived yet but still wanted to share!


----------



## millie70

Louis Vuitton South Bank besace and Josephine wallet. 
Purchase these a couple of days ago and the bag is my new favorite.


----------



## nikkich

My latest bag is this Stella Mccartney Denim bucket bag.


----------



## LVtingting

millie70 said:


> View attachment 3815474
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton South Bank besace and Josephine wallet.
> Purchase these a couple of days ago and the bag is my new favorite.



Please start a new thread for this beautiful new bag!!


----------



## pjhm

Thanks, am still on ban island but wanted to share that black bag, even though it's leather, is as light as a feather, and I use the briefcase all the time.


----------



## meowmix318

Addicted to bags said:


> Shared this on one other thread. Went to South Coast Plaza today. This is a dangerous mall for me. Bought these 2 beauties. The blue bag is from Loewe. They call it the Flamenco Knot in Marine. It is a butter soft calf leather, made in Spain. I love it! http://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/b...334.30.K63-1100.html?cgid=w_flamenco#00097420
> 
> The other bag is a beautiful green crossbody by Tory Burch.
> Thanks for letting me share my new obsessions, lol
> 
> View attachment 3815265
> View attachment 3815266


Lol that is 1 of my favorite malls. Love going especially around the holidays for all of the Christmas and winter decorations


----------



## Cams

I got this little beauty a few days ago.


----------



## jellyv

Brand new Delightful MM in Monogram with pivoine interior. I fell hard for this style after buying it in Damier Azur a few months ago.


----------



## celine08

small bags are so in right now. Glad i bought this Balenciaga mini city in gold harware. It goes well with any outfit. It's small but it is roomy enough to hold all my stuff inside.


----------



## Qteepiec

Gucci Marmont Mini in Soft Pink and Gucci Marmont Super Mini in Red


----------



## gnetief

NurseOrPurse said:


> View attachment 3795993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just today I've added to my Perrin handbag collection; I have Chanel, Dior, Vuitton, etc., but this fashion house slays me with their exquisite quality and chic imagination! I've already snagged a Perrin glove clutch, a shagreen minaudiere, a linen L'Attelage and now this cool basket bag....it's far prettier than the photo:


Love it, such a unique and creative design


----------



## coolmelondew

A Celine Small Vertical Cabas


----------



## Shelbyrana

Coach Mercer 30


----------



## netter

My last designer handbag purchase was this Rebecca Minkoff, MAC Daddy with silver hardware. Fits my daytimer and work essentials. It's getting pretty good use.


----------



## lizmil

Oxblood Nomad


----------



## Stephanieg218

netter said:


> My last designer handbag purchase was this Rebecca Minkoff, MAC Daddy with silver hardware. Fits my daytimer and work essentials. It's getting pretty good use.
> View attachment 3827163


Love that color!


----------



## scrpo83

Cole Haan Skylar Hobo..2 years ago


----------



## Qteepiec

I bit the Bullet and got my black Caviar Jumbo Gold hardware!!!!! I did the happy dance at the store. Not the actual bag in my photo but what I took for size comparison. Mine is getting shipped soon from their warehouse.


----------



## #ren007

ForeverInPink said:


> LV Stephen Sprouse Roses Pochette [emoji257][emoji257][emoji257]
> 
> View attachment 3162227


She is a beauty. Where did you find her?


----------



## #ren007

tatertot said:


> It was a Gucci Fringe cross-body for me.


I love it. Where did you find it?


----------



## #ren007

baghagg said:


> Chanel Navy Caviar Maxi approx 3 weeks ago


I sooooo want that bag too!!!


----------



## #ren007

bellaNlawrence said:


> she's gorgeous love the colour



It is simply stunning!


----------



## KellyCoCo

Here


----------



## baghagg

#ren007 said:


> I sooooo want that bag too!!!


Thanks ren007.  It's all that!


----------



## papertrees

My small Antigona. Bought 3 days ago!


----------



## ern2965

This. Bought last week. The color is AMAZING.


----------



## valgal3x

My messenger... . It holds ALOT!!! No Wallet needed for me with this bag


----------



## LOREBUNDE

ern2965 said:


> This. Bought last week. The color is AMAZING.


love the color


----------



## Chiichan

My last bag was from the end of August. My Coach Bandit [emoji173]️


----------



## ShelleyDA

papertrees said:


> My small Antigona. Bought 3 days ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828810



Can you tell me what color Antigona that is? It's gorgeous!


----------



## coveredcladdy

coolmelondew said:


> A Celine Small Vertical Cabas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827017


So pretty!


----------



## papertrees

ShelleyDA said:


> Can you tell me what color Antigona that is? It's gorgeous!


Hi!

I'm not sure what the color is.. At least, I don't know what it's officially called.

Sorry I'm not so helpful. =(


----------



## ForeverInPink

#ren007 said:


> She is a beauty. Where did you find her?



Thank you! I found it on Evil Bay


----------



## pureplatinum

Ferragamo tapered Sofia


----------



## Mariapia

My birthday gift. LV Girolata in Mahina leather.


----------



## nefertiri

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3833076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday gift. LV Girolata in Mahina leather.


 
Gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## deltalady

Saint Laurent Shopping Tote


----------



## Shelbyrana

Last bag before my no-buy. Allsaints Mast Crossbody Tote. It was on sale- half off.
Their bags are really beautiful and the leather is amazing. My SA at Nordstrom said they are up and coming.


----------



## serenluv202

Gucci Queen Margaret Linea Striped Bee


----------



## lazycycling

This


----------



## Pollie-Jean

small blackout city


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

Purchased this vintage beauty  Early Christmas and Birthday to me


----------



## BagLadyT

Qteepiec said:


> Gucci Marmont Mini in Soft Pink and Gucci Marmont Super Mini in Red
> 
> View attachment 3824759



I've been thinking about the red Marmont! Have you noticed color transfer??


----------



## BagLadyT

Bother Free said:


> Red jumbo in grained calfskin with silver hardware
> View attachment 3772733



So I'm going through this thread looking at everyone's purchases and I can't help but notice you've been on a roll! Can I take a walk through your purse closet?!!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3765765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought an Alexander Wang tote today. The leather is wonderful, very thick but supple. The color is black, but it seems to have some charcoal color when in sunlight.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Penelope84

Gm... Hmm so the last handbag I purchased was the Louis Vuitton Delightful GM in monogram. I love this bag because its huge and roomy and lightweight, not a lot of hardware or heavy leather. Although it is rather too plain for me it allows me to carry everything. Check out the whats in your LV bag thread.....


----------



## SeeingRed

Addicted to bags said:


> Shared this on one other thread. Went to South Coast Plaza today. This is a dangerous mall for me. Bought these 2 beauties. The blue bag is from Loewe. They call it the Flamenco Knot in Marine. It is a butter soft calf leather, made in Spain. I love it! http://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/b...334.30.K63-1100.html?cgid=w_flamenco#00097420
> 
> The other bag is a beautiful green crossbody by Tory Burch.
> Thanks for letting me share my new obsessions, lol
> 
> View attachment 3815265
> View attachment 3815266


I have been coveting the Fleming by Tory Burch lately....  Just trying to keep myself from hitting that "buy it now button".  I will be in Vegas in a few weeks, visiting the TB outlet, and hoping to catch a sale or two.  How do you like your TB??  How Is Noodle doing??


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

Love the Tory Burch in green!!


----------



## SeeingRed

CrackBerryCream said:


> Just received the Barenia Evelyne PM that I bought pre-loved (from 2000 actually)
> View attachment 3725186
> View attachment 3725187
> View attachment 3725188


I love well cared for vintage bags, they have the most lovely patina!!!  Beautiful!


----------



## Daisybaltazar

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!



A Tory Burch. Online.  Hoping it’s not a fake


----------



## KCeboKing

Michael Kors Loni.  It was on clearance for $108 at Macy’s.  How do I not pass up that deal??


----------



## OHtoDC

Prada Black leather crossbody - was actually a gift from the husband! My first Prada - the leather is amazing and it’s the perfect size between a wristlet/clutch and a tote​


----------



## cambonrivoli

YSL blogger crossbody. Found a great deal.






[/IMG]


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

OHtoDC said:


> View attachment 3841714
> 
> View attachment 3841696
> Prada Black leather crossbody - was actually a gift from the husband! My first Prada - the leather is amazing and it’s the perfect size between a wristlet/clutch and a tote​


That's a beautiful cross body!!


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

cambonrivoli said:


> YSL blogger crossbody. Found a great deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Curious what did you get it for?  It's  a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## cambonrivoli

Motherdaughterfinds said:


> Curious what did you get it for?  It's  a gorgeous bag!!


$787.50 AUD / $615 USD
It was a combination of hunting for weeks, a combination of discount codes, and dumb luck  I think it's pretty good as it wasn't even on sale!
(From matchesfashion btw)


----------



## Kendie26

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3841283
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Loni.  It was on clearance for $108 at Macy’s.  How do I not pass up that deal??


Wow you are a smart lucky gal!!!! Awesome tote, love the color/ perfect neutral & insanely great price!!! Bravo!!!


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

cambonrivoli said:


> $787.50 AUD / $615 USD
> It was a combination of hunting for weeks, a combination of discount codes, and dumb luck  I think it's pretty good as it wasn't even on sale!
> (From matchesfashion btw)


Thanks for sharing that information!!  Yes persistence pays off


----------



## diane278

I’d been looking for a Bottega Veneta bag in Quetsche from 2013.  I found two and was trying to choose between them. Then I found this (mint condition) Quetsche Nodini Cabat and pounced. Still a bit stunned that it’s in MY closet!


----------



## earswithfeet

Already shared this, but not here. Received my beautiful new to me Metis Hobo from Louis Vuitton yesterday. It's the wonderful Empreinte leather in gorgeous Aube color. Such a beautiful purple hue 
Perfect for the fall season. Not the best pic, but it will have to do...


----------



## KellyCoCo

I bought this large marmont bag in blue velvet today.


----------



## dooneybaby

A Longchamp pliage to carry my lunch in to work.
But I haven't purchased a "real" handbag in about 2 years, which was a Hermes Herbag.
My current addiction is shoes, and I can only handle one addiction at a time.


----------



## ArzuD2

Hello all! I recently purchased the YSL Collège bag in the large size. (I tried to upload a photo of it to this thread but I keep getting an error message.) I have been having some doubts about it as to it’s authenticity (I bought it from an eBay seller with 100% feedback) Can anyone recommend anyone to authenticate it?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I couldn't resist


----------



## Vanessa17

earswithfeet said:


> Already shared this, but not here. Received my beautiful new to me Metis Hobo from Louis Vuitton yesterday. It's the wonderful Empreinte leather in gorgeous Aube color. Such a beautiful purple hue
> Perfect for the fall season. Not the best pic, but it will have to do...
> View attachment 3844920


Enjoy her in good health - what a beauty!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

ArzuD2 said:


> Hello all! I recently purchased the YSL Collège bag in the large size. (I tried to upload a photo of it to this thread but I keep getting an error message.) I have been having some doubts about it as to it’s authenticity (I bought it from an eBay seller with 100% feedback) Can anyone recommend anyone to authenticate it?



Definitely have it authenticated. 100% feedback means nothing. I would go ahead and open a return case to buy some time. Maybe someone else can give you the name of a good authenticator. You need to hurry before the seller gets there money. If you paid per PayPal you can still open a case but it's more complicated. Your easiest, quickest route for return is through EBay. Good luck.


----------



## KCeboKing

Kendie26 said:


> Wow you are a smart lucky gal!!!! Awesome tote, love the color/ perfect neutral & insanely great price!!! Bravo!!!



Thanks!! I was not even looking for a bag and this jumped out at me and for that price, how do you not take her home?!


----------



## Shelbyrana




----------



## sacha1009

Here's my last purchased ..just arrived today [emoji4]


----------



## GucciGirl 816

The last bag I bought was the LV South Bank Besace. I can't wait to carry it.


----------



## diane278

2013 BV Quetsche Nodini Cabat (purchased this summer)


----------



## millie70

GucciGirl 816 said:


> The last bag I bought was the LV South Bank Besace. I can't wait to carry it.


Love mine


----------



## GucciGirl 816

Phanatical said:


> My Goyard black/black St Louis GM. Picked it up in Beverly Hills for my birthday this past June!





millie70 said:


> Love mine





millie70 said:


> Love mine


i was hesitant on purchasing it since I didn't see a lot of reviews on it. I will carry it this week and see how I like it. I was looking for the perfect crossbody.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I just purchased this gorgeous Fendi Vitello Elite Petite 2Jours Tote! Just waiting for it to arrive in the mail!  Then I can take my own pics!  I have been lusting after this style & color for ages. Woohoo!  I finally found one!


----------



## millie70

GucciGirl 816 said:


> i was hesitant on purchasing it since I didn't see a lot of reviews on it. I will carry it this week and see how I like it. I was looking for the perfect crossbody.


I bought it on the realese day and have use it every day. Its a perfect everyday bag and fits a lot.


----------



## GucciGirl 816

millie70 said:


> I bought it on the realese day and have use it every day. Its a perfect everyday bag and fits a lot.


That's very helpful! Thanks. I'll keep you posted when I carry it.


----------



## Sara Kozaily

Petit Noe and she's on her way!


----------



## grapegravity

This is the last bag i bought arrived last week


----------



## ArzuD2

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Definitely have it authenticated. 100% feedback means nothing. I would go ahead and open a return case to buy some time. Maybe someone else can give you the name of a good authenticator. You need to hurry before the seller gets there money. If you paid per PayPal you can still open a case but it's more complicated. Your easiest, quickest route for return is through EBay. Good luck.


Is there anyone you can recommend?


----------



## edollasign

MCM I got on sale... great travel bag


----------



## Pollie-Jean

she has finally arrived


----------



## HandbagDiva354

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Definitely have it authenticated. 100% feedback means nothing. I would go ahead and open a return case to buy some time. Maybe someone else can give you the name of a good authenticator. You need to hurry before the seller gets there money. If you paid per PayPal you can still open a case but it's more complicated. Your easiest, quickest route for return is through EBay. Good luck.



Unfortunately YSL is a brand I'm not too familiar with. Maybe the authenticators on the YSL forum or someone in YSL chat thread can give you some guidance. I hope it's not too late for you to open an eBay Not As Described case. You need to go ahead an open a case. 

Good luck.


----------



## DontBeBasic

I'm having a lot of fun lately with Moschino's novelty handbags, like this one I got recently


----------



## GucciGirl 816

GucciGirl 816 said:


> That's very helpful! Thanks. I'll keep you posted when I carry it.





millie70 said:


> I bought it on the realese day and have use it every day. Its a perfect everyday bag and fits a lot.


Hi, I carried it today for the first time shopping and I love it! I love my crossbody bags and this one has a lot of space inside. I'm so glad I purchased it.


----------



## Qteepiec

DontBeBasic said:


> View attachment 3852228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a lot of fun lately with Moschino's novelty handbags, like this one I got recently



Love it. I’ve always been tempted to get one of their quirky bags but then I get talked out of doing so by my man. That I should buy classic styles since one of our kids needs braces or school supplies. Even my Moschino logo belt is too flashy for hippie laid back suburban Northern California.

Looking fearless! Is this you or Jeremy Scott?


----------



## gabriellebar

My lovely little LV Alma BB ❤️ Bought her a couple of months ago for my 20th Birthday!


----------



## MayyaS

This one yesterday:


----------



## GucciGirl 816

I decided to switch to a different bag this weekend.


----------



## ecf1216

netter said:


> My last designer handbag purchase was this Rebecca Minkoff, MAC Daddy with silver hardware. Fits my daytimer and work essentials. It's getting pretty good use.
> View attachment 3827163


I'm new here and looking to buy a RM MAC bag. I know the mini will be too small for me.  What is the difference between the MAC and the MAC Daddy? Thanks!


----------



## MayyaS

sacha1009 said:


> Here's my last purchased ..just arrived today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848746


LV Favorite is my truly favorite.. had it in all colors, so comfy


----------



## sacha1009

MayyaS said:


> LV Favorite is my truly favorite.. had it in all colors, so comfy


Yup..u r absolutely right..worth to wait..[emoji4]wow congrats


----------



## ern2965

Two this past week; both kate spade small natia in mouse. First was this one, NWT and even nicer in person. Its a nice neutral grayish color, more like an elephant than mouse.

Second is the red, ks barcley street elena satchel but its more of a red red vs. orange that it looks here. barely used, with very minor wear on bottom corners which I'm sure I can take care of.


----------



## DestinyFate

Bought 2 today!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ love the Fendi


----------



## BlueCherry

Céline trifold


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Velo


----------



## Addicted to bags

SeeingRed said:


> I have been coveting the Fleming by Tory Burch lately....  Just trying to keep myself from hitting that "buy it now button".  I will be in Vegas in a few weeks, visiting the TB outlet, and hoping to catch a sale or two.  How do you like your TB??  How Is Noodle doing??


Sorry to answer so late SeeingRed. I haven't had much free time lately and not been on this site in months. The crossbody by Tory Burch looks really nice but I'm not in love with the magnets. If you really have to go in and out of your bag a lot they are a pain and this is not a bag you can overstuff. Keep it to the minimum and the zipper is much better. 

Noodle is great, thx for asking. How's your fur baby? Lol


----------



## rugchomp

Alexander McQueen's Heroine!!! I saved for a long time to buy this beautiful handbag. Now I have it!!! So much love for this bag!!


----------



## MeganFox

balenciaga twiggy from las vegas outlet [emoji170]


----------



## MeganFox

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm waiting for a Bal Town in Rouge Cerise



This is beautiful! Did you purchase thid brand new or preloved?


----------



## Elsie87

Balenciaga "coquelicot" City with GGH


----------



## jade

I have been debating this bag for a while.  Finally made the plunge on a Coach Dinky - link version.


----------



## blessedmum77

Black St. Sulpice by LV. Can't wait to use it for the 1st time on my night out with the girls this Friday! May I know who else has it and what do you think about it


----------



## MaureenB

A pre-loved Reporter.


----------



## TheCatWing

In love with it!!!


----------



## terredh

MeganFox said:


> View attachment 3859233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> balenciaga twiggy from las vegas outlet [emoji170]


I love the color!


----------



## Kay Adefuye

Louis Vuitton x Takashi Murakami Cherry Blossom Sac Retro! Thinking about wearing it as a crossbody


----------



## Hotnessyagal

Sac De Jour small


----------



## Lovegirlstuff

Prada Paradigme & wallet!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## xtye1

Kate Spade Dunne Lane in the small size


----------



## BlueCherry

Pollie-Jean said:


>





I have always wanted one of these with that exact hardware but I read that they don’t stay closed if you put too much in, what’s your take @Pollie-Jean?


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Chanel vanity case in silver small (not mini)


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

LovingTheOrange said:


> My most recent Chanel purchase was this cutie: a vanity case  I got it in Japan a few weeks ago!


Is this the mini or small size?


----------



## Diorlvlover

I bought a medium black neo le pliage from Longchamp last week at the airport.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Everyday Tote with surprising lining


----------



## alexxxxx

Absolutely loving my Balenciaga first bag in the colour periwinkle. Such a lightweight and a perfect every day bag


----------



## jcheartsmakeup

I purchased the Balenciaga Metallic Edge with gold hardware in the color "Blue Paon", pre-loved. I love it!


----------



## Shelbyrana

Sold 3 handbags I barely used for this:
Rebecca Minkoff black MAB. I am obsessed with the MAB, this is my fourth one lol


----------



## Pinksweater

40th birthday gift to myself.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

BigCherry said:


> I have always wanted one of these with that exact hardware but I read that *they don’t stay closed *if you put too much in, what’s your take @Pollie-Jean?


Yes , that's true , so I returned it


----------



## Kendie26

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Chanel vanity case in silver small (not mini)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864759


 Shriek!! THAT is unbelievably PHENOMENAL!! Biggest Congrats to you. LOVE the vanity case & this color is AMAZING!


----------



## Bevjoejoe

Kendie26 said:


> Shriek!! THAT is unbelievably PHENOMENAL!! Biggest Congrats to you. LOVE the vanity case & this color is AMAZING!


Beautiful


----------



## BlueCherry

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes , that's true , so I returned it



Oh I am sorry to hear that, it’s a fabulous looking clutch/small bag. Hopefully they will fix that issue soon but in the meantime you’re not short of Bal beauties [emoji23]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My early xmas present! Just waiting for delivery!!  FENDI Vitello Elite Petite 2Jours Tote Blue!!


----------



## Kay Adefuye

lovlouisvuitton said:


> My early xmas present! Just waiting for delivery!!  FENDI Vitello Elite Petite 2Jours Tote Blue!!
> 
> View attachment 3869284


IT IS SO BEAUTIFUL! CONGRATS


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Kay Adefuye said:


> IT IS SO BEAUTIFUL! CONGRATS




Thank you!


----------



## xoshirls

I told myself I wouldn’t pay a premium from a reseller, oh well. Patiently waiting for it to arrive, and then I’ll have to go Twilly shopping!


----------



## deltalady

Chanel Maxi


----------



## SeeingRed

Addicted to bags said:


> Sorry to answer so late SeeingRed. I haven't had much free time lately and not been on this site in months. The crossbody by Tory Burch looks really nice but I'm not in love with the magnets. If you really have to go in and out of your bag a lot they are a pain and this is not a bag you can overstuff. Keep it to the minimum and the zipper is much better.
> 
> Noodle is great, thx for asking. How's your fur baby? Lol


Lol, like you I have not logged on in a while!  I ended up not buying a Tory Burch (or any bag) while in Vegas last month. I am going to concentrate on enjoying and using the bags that I already have, I bought them for that reason, right?! my fur daughters are doing great and send a happy hello to Noodle!!


----------



## SeeingRed

My vintage Hermes Balls De Golf Sac. Beautifully made, perfect size, definitely under the “radar”.


----------



## DontBeBasic

Qteepiec said:


> Love it. I’ve always been tempted to get one of their quirky bags but then I get talked out of doing so by my man. That I should buy classic styles since one of our kids needs braces or school supplies. Even my Moschino logo belt is too flashy for hippie laid back suburban Northern California.
> 
> Looking fearless! Is this you or Jeremy Scott?



It's me!  But I consider myself a Jeremy Scott lookalike when I try .  Like this...
	

		
			
		

		
	



And nothing wrong with a little flash .  Compare fireworks to candles... fireworks often get the applause


----------



## nashpoo

My new silver jumbo


----------



## DontBeBasic

Keeping with the "objects as handbags" theme, I also picked up the Moschino beer can bag and high top sneaker bag in recent months.  I also recently-ish found a yellow Fendi monster micro baguette and an orange Celine horizontal cabas tote at two of my favorite local consignment stores but forgot to post here about them.  Everything pictured below  (the baguette is hanging charm-style off the other yellow bag!)


----------



## Hotnessyagal

Lovegirlstuff said:


> Prada Paradigme & wallet!


This was so hot I almost regretting buying Sac de Jour!!


----------



## alana171

Loving my Mulberry Small Bayswater. Easy to carry and hold everything I need for the day. Love it!! [emoji177]


----------



## scrpo83

Longchamp Cuir small in Burgundy


----------



## Purse darling

Got myself a See By Chloé Hana bag in steel blue for daily use (wanted something else than black  ).
Very surprised of what I can take with me and how to wear this one: short or long shoulder strap.


----------



## Airhysken

Got myself a Chloe drew bag in red. Early Christmas and birthday gift for me.


----------



## annaca2000

New love-Chloe Pixie.


----------



## myllam

Just bought the Chanel boy old medium in calfskin so black. Pictures to follow when I receive it


----------



## EmNYC

Ferragamo Sofia in grey leather! I loved my blue pebbled leather. this is more structured leather!


----------



## LabelLover81

Got this beauty from Fashionphile!


----------



## Annabella4

I just bought too new babies, both pre-loved but like new. One is the Mulberry Bayswater in Oak in the Cookie Cutter edition, after looking for a long time I finally found it in like new condition with stickers still on the hardware. And the other is the Chanel caviar Chevron mini in black, a true unicorn bag. I'm still awaiting the Chanel so the picture is of a similar bag of the internet.  Super happy with my new additions


----------



## BlueCherry




----------



## lazurite




----------



## makeupmama

Here's my beautiful Bayswater  Got her during my trip to London last week. I am in love with this bag!


----------



## cmd0818

Just arrived today by post, my A.P.C. Sac demi-lune in wine color


----------



## KCeboKing

I got this MBMJ at the Marc Jacobs outlet in Vegas when we were there last week.  I am loving it! So lightweight, and love color!! This is he pic of it at the store filled with the pillow! 




I took this pic at home, to show the handle! That’s what we liked most about this bag.  It’s something different.  It was funny right after we said that’s what we liked, the sales guy told us they have them with leather handles, too.  I told him we actually liked the canvas one!


----------



## BagLady14

LV One Handle, then the LV Bandolier Strap in Mono


----------



## melblvoe

Givenchy Mini Antigona


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

I just bought a Chanel wallet in chain caviar in gold hardware last Friday through phone order. I noticed that it never came with a tag. I contacted the SA and she responded that “It is our corporate rules that price tag is removed at the point of sale.” I told her that ain’t it supposed to be a part of sales and should be given to the customer. I only received a blank white tag with this bag.


----------



## mkpurselover

My new Marco Massaccesi Siena in Amaranto pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware!

Every MM bag is bespoke, handmade in Italy [emoji164]


----------



## fuel122909

Airhysken said:


> Got myself a Chloe drew bag in red. Early Christmas and birthday gift for me.


 I love it


----------



## Violettt

mkpurselover said:


> My new Marco Massaccesi Siena in Amaranto pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware!
> 
> Every MM bag is bespoke, handmade in Italy [emoji164]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885524


Some if the most beautiful bags are those Italian ones, lesser known, but high crafted and simply gorgeous~


----------



## Swissmiss2000

I was in London for a few days this week and went into Harrods to see if they finally had the Favourite in stock (have been trying to buy it for ages but  it's impossible to find). I saw this Brittany and loved it instantly. More roomy and practical than the Favourite, so I made it mine.


----------



## blushes_pink

Almost a week old. Balenciaga hip ME red is the latest bag i purchased.


----------



## danniela

first day out [emoji307][emoji307]


----------



## obcessd

Céline micro belt bag in grey.


----------



## Amber.G

This was my last bag and I am in love with it. But I promised myself only to wear on special occasions.


----------



## Suri21

really like this color.Great!


leechiyong said:


> Mine is the Saint Laurent Sac de Jour toy-size in electric pink.  I know a lot of people don't care for these super tiny bags, but I love them and haven't stopped wearing it since I received it.


----------



## ninjanna

My two babies arrived today! My two Proenza Schouler mini cross bodies!


----------



## MM1565

This!  Last night!  My 1st Chanel.  Eeeek


----------



## dotty8

*Lauren Ralph Lauren* Bainbridge striped tote  I think it will go nicely with my AJ striped top.


----------



## melleshore

I bought these eco-friendly, water-resistant bags. They're made from recycled netting. Love them! Can't decide which color to keep for myself, and which to give as a gift. I think I will end up getting more of these bags because all the colors are so amazing, and I simply can't decide, lol.


----------



## Bitten

obcessd said:


> View attachment 3891754
> 
> Céline micro belt bag in grey.


Your cat's face  Something is happening behind the camera and he/she is just furious about it!

I bought this lovely most recently - B30 in gold togo PHW


----------



## arliegirl

obcessd said:


> View attachment 3891754
> 
> Céline micro belt bag in grey.


it's stunning. enjoy it!


----------



## jackie_rn

I bought these two beauties this week [emoji7]


----------



## melleshore

jackie_rn said:


> I bought these two beauties this week [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3897577
> View attachment 3897578



Those are beautiful! Where did you get them?


----------



## jackie_rn

melleshore said:


> Those are beautiful! Where did you get them?



The black hardware on black leather is from YSL in NJ. The second one is from Neiman Marcus [emoji4]


----------



## arliegirl

jackie_rn said:


> I bought these two beauties this week [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3897577
> View attachment 3897578


Love love the all Black YSL! Stunning!


----------



## arliegirl

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!


Hi! I am new and not quite sure how to post a pic of my new bags!


----------



## arliegirl

Hi! Ok I think I am figuring this out! So here are my new babies. I had a very hard time on hardware for the classic flap. I bought it before the price increase. I don’t regret the silver hardware. The Boy Woc makes my heart sing. I had a hard time deciding between this and the chevron with gold hardware. I haven’t used it yet. Can’t wait.


----------



## myllam

myllam said:


> Just bought the Chanel boy old medium in calfskin so black. Pictures to follow when I receive it


----------



## mk1997

I just bought the Chanel Filigree Vanity Case in the navy color!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Finally it's here!!!!!  Here is my xmas present!! I looked at all different brands with this color & just happened to find this one! I am in LOVE!  Sorry for the blurry pics!!  The sun has just risen. Here is my FENDI Vitello Elite Petite 2Jours Tote Blue!!


----------



## Suri21

I bought this one,cause it can match many clothes.


----------



## MarLie

Chanel white Boy from 18C


----------



## GucciGirl 816

Caught this beauty last week online at Nordstrom Rack. I can't wait to carry it.


----------



## Bother Free




----------



## CiaoCiaoBella

Got these 2 new babies at Munich 3 days ago!!!!!
My mom got the Christmas edition wallet with sparkles (last one in the store) !


----------



## kpalsy

This was from a previous season, but I had never seen it.  I like it’s versatility.


----------



## cajhingle

my latest acquisition


----------



## Pplv

Gucci Positano!
And I’m hoping it’s not fake, lol


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Papier Shearling


----------



## Lilleput

LV speedy empreinte in Noir - in time for holidays! Thanks for letting me share ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## arliegirl

Lilleput said:


> LV speedy empreinte in Noir - in time for holidays! Thanks for letting me share ❤️❤️❤️


ohhhhhh it's stunning!


----------



## cammicam

love this bag!


----------



## jackie_rn

A flatlay featuring my latest buy. Yes, I do flatlays of my things when I am bored. It’s a lot of work. [emoji23]


----------



## tinsky12

A Chanel rectangular mini! 






Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Suri21

jackie_rn said:


> View attachment 3905437
> 
> A flatlay featuring my latest buy. Yes, I do flatlays of my things when I am bored. It’s a lot of work. [emoji23]


Love this one


----------



## TWNG

saint laurent large college. vintage effect calf leather + silver tone hardware.


----------



## tolliv

LV Pochette Metis


----------



## Sandra.AT

lv montaigne mm mono


----------



## AMClarke

jackie_rn said:


> View attachment 3905437
> 
> A flatlay featuring my latest buy. Yes, I do flatlays of my things when I am bored. It’s a lot of work. [emoji23]


Um if you haven't already you should start a business that is beautiful!!


----------



## jackie_rn

AMClarke said:


> Um if you haven't already you should start a business that is beautiful!!



I wish I could. I would trade my services for a bag [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EAB11

TWNG said:


> saint laurent large college. vintage effect calf leather + silver tone hardware.


I was thinking about this one. Do you love it?


----------



## EAB11

Lilleput said:


> LV speedy empreinte in Noir - in time for holidays! Thanks for letting me share ❤️❤️❤️


This is beautiful


----------



## dotty8

Pink Ferragamo Vara flap bag 

However, I'm still not completely sure whether I should keep it or exchange it for a black and white Vara Rainbow bag... *any opinion would be welcome*   ( --> see thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ss18-vara-rainbow-bag.975372/#post-31901178 )


----------



## Esther Kapteyn




----------



## Esther Kapteyn

The artsy


----------



## March786

dotty8 said:


> Pink Ferragamo Vara flap bag
> 
> However, I'm still not completely sure whether I should keep it or exchange it for a black and white Vara Rainbow bag... *any opinion would be welcome*   ( --> see thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ss18-vara-rainbow-bag.975372/#post-31901178 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911440
> View attachment 3911441


I love this, the colour and the style are really beautiful


----------



## Suri21

arliegirl said:


> View attachment 3898488
> View attachment 3898487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Ok I think I am figuring this out! So here are my new babies. I had a very hard time on hardware for the classic flap. I bought it before the price increase. I don’t regret the silver hardware. The Boy Woc makes my heart sing. I had a hard time deciding between this and the chevron with gold hardware. I haven’t used it yet. Can’t wait.


really love this...


----------



## TWNG

EAB11 said:


> I was thinking about this one. Do you love it?


absolutely! my first SLP purchase (and 2nd designer bag). I think it goes with A LOT OF different outfits/styles, capacity is medium and the bag is light.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Graffity Bazaar Small


----------



## annalovespurses

I wanted to buy a Gucci Soho Disco bag, and it was on sale at Sak. However, I don’t know why my order did not go through. I called customer service, but no help. So I came across Nordstrom and saw this Burberry bag (exact same size as Soho disco). I went to Burberry store to look at it in person and bought it right after. It was on sale (still) for $675 + tax is about $730. I just love the color. It’s cute and not recognizable like Gucci (only if you saw it, or know Burberry). It’s my first Burberry item, and I love their customer service. If you like the convenience of GUCCI Soho, you won’t like this Burberry. It has flaps, and the leather is 100% calf, so it’s harder and put less stuff. I still buy Gucci Soho Disco bag if it’s on sale again. Maybe not, lol. It’s sold out fast. I just don’t wanna pay full price for a bag. The only 2 bags I paid full price were MK tote (long time ago) and YSL Kate monogram. Yesterday, I just purchased a pre-loved Louis Vuitton pochette accessory on Ebay. Can’t wait to see it. Will post later


----------



## annalovespurses

jackie_rn said:


> View attachment 3905437
> 
> A flatlay featuring my latest buy. Yes, I do flatlays of my things when I am bored. It’s a lot of work. [emoji23]


I love YSL Kate monogram. I have one in nude. This style is so elegant and beautiful


----------



## annalovespurses

dotty8 said:


> Pink Ferragamo Vara flap bag
> 
> However, I'm still not completely sure whether I should keep it or exchange it for a black and white Vara Rainbow bag... *any opinion would be welcome*   ( --> see thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ss18-vara-rainbow-bag.975372/#post-31901178 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911440
> View attachment 3911441


So pretty!!! I’m sure this pinky one is prettier


----------



## annalovespurses

jackie_rn said:


> I bought these two beauties this week [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3897577
> View attachment 3897578


Live them


----------



## annalovespurses

Shelby33 said:


> A cute Fossil wallet for 3.00
> View attachment 3799502
> View attachment 3799503


Haha. Good buy.


----------



## annalovespurses

ckrickett said:


> I have been wanting a Le Pliage for a bit and finally got one. It gets so rainy here that having something that is stylish and durable is a necessity! She has been a great bag for the gym too, as if I need to run errands before or after I can easily fit everything i need in her, and still look good.


I have been eyeing on the Longchamp Le Pliage recently too. I want a mini size, so I can carry some stuff to my grad school. I watched YouTube video, and saw some people got it at 40% off, so I will wait. Your bag color looks pretty. I want either that light blue or light pink. I’m obsessed with pastel color.


----------



## annalovespurses

KittyKat65 said:


> Chanel Coco handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772512


Omg! So beautiful. I’m obsessed with all pastel colors


----------



## dotty8

annalovespurses said:


> So pretty!!! I’m sure this pinky one is prettier



Tnx!  Here is the other one... a little more serious and classic, but the pink one is really more special... I'll probably keep it


----------



## arliegirl

annalovespurses said:


> I wanted to buy a Gucci Soho Disco bag, and it was on sale at Sak. However, I don’t know why my order did not go through. I called customer service, but no help. So I came across Nordstrom and saw this Burberry bag (exact same size as Soho disco). I went to Burberry store to look at it in person and bought it right after. It was on sale (still) for $675 + tax is about $730. I just love the color. It’s cute and not recognizable like Gucci (only if you saw it, or know Burberry). It’s my first Burberry item, and I love their customer service. If you like the convenience of GUCCI Soho, you won’t like this Burberry. It has flaps, and the leather is 100% calf, so it’s harder and put less stuff. I still buy Gucci Soho Disco bag if it’s on sale again. Maybe not, lol. It’s sold out fast. I just don’t wanna pay full price for a bag. The only 2 bags I paid full price were MK tote (long time ago) and YSL Kate monogram. Yesterday, I just purchased a pre-loved Louis Vuitton pochette accessory on Ebay. Can’t wait to see it. Will post later


LOVE IT. OK, so I also ordered the soho disco bag at Saks  at the old price and supposed to ship in jan but they never charged me for the preorder. Maybe mine did not go thru either?


----------



## ParisAmour

Black balenciaga metallic edge town


----------



## Airhysken

I know it might be too much but I cannot resist these beauties before the year ends. A happy birthday indeed!


----------



## annalovespurses

arliegirl said:


> LOVE IT. OK, so I also ordered the soho disco bag at Saks  at the old price and supposed to ship in jan but they never charged me for the preorder. Maybe mine did not go thru either?


I have the exact same problem. They never charged me anything. I called customer service, and the manager told me that the technical team will call me. They NEVER called me. Boo Sak. I should have taken the picture of my order, so I could make them take my order. Next time I know hehe.


----------



## annalovespurses

Airhysken said:


> I know it might be too much but I cannot resist these beauties before the year ends. A happy birthday indeed!


Oh my goodness. I wish I can afford all of those bags at the same time, I would do the same too. hehe. Congrats. they're absolutely beautiful


----------



## Airhysken

annalovespurses said:


> Oh my goodness. I wish I can afford all of those bags at the same time, I would do the same too. hehe. Congrats. they're absolutely beautiful


Thanks, dear!


----------



## LVlover1818

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!



I just bought a Tory Burch Fleming Convertible Bag in the Bedrock/pink color! LOVE IT!


----------



## LVlover1818

HesitantShopper said:


> Marly in black calf leather ... Got this back in aug so over not having outside pockets and this one has 4! Not being greedy here lol
> 
> View attachment 3162349


Ooooh hats pretty. I love slouchy bags!


----------



## LVlover1818

LVlover1818 said:


> Ooooh hats pretty. I love slouchy bags!


That's*


----------



## BlueCherry

Airhysken said:


> I know it might be too much but I cannot resist these beauties before the year ends. A happy birthday indeed!



Wow what a haul ❤️ 

They’re all gorgeous but the red belt bag and the 2jours monster are especially fabulous. Enjoy


----------



## arliegirl

annalovespurses said:


> I have the exact same problem. They never charged me anything. I called customer service, and the manager told me that the technical team will call me. They NEVER called me. Boo Sak. I should have taken the picture of my order, so I could make them take my order. Next time I know hehe.


ok so I called customer service. They said they will charge me when it ships. Odd because most stores charge you as soon as you place the pre order.  I have the soho disc in black and love it. I preordered the rose beige in Oct at the old price. Still skeptical it will happen!


----------



## Ania

The last bag I got was this Anya Hindmarch nylon backpack. It is just so cute! I use it my gym bag


----------



## tigergirl

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag




My last bag was a Birkin 35 in Tomatop Red with Silver Hardware


----------



## meowmix318

tigergirl said:


> My last bag was a Birkin 35 in Tomatop Red with Silver Hardware


Excellent color


----------



## Buyorbyebags

Oh my... those are all beautiful. I wish oneday i could buy all those bags so i dont have to think which one to buy lol. Most love the celine!



Airhysken said:


> I know it might be too much but I cannot resist these beauties before the year ends. A happy birthday indeed!


----------



## SWlife

Amber.G said:


> This was my last bag and I am in love with it. But I promised myself only to wear on special occasions.
> View attachment 3891965



What is that? I love everything about your bag!


----------



## nanads

My last handbag of 2017: a gorgeous chanel woc in navy blue caviar with ghw


----------



## Strawberry9486

Proenza Schouler PS 1 purchased in august


----------



## Pepper65

Celine small ring tote.


----------



## diane278

Bottega Veneta large Nero cervo loop....about to become extinct as the popularity of the same bag in medium size is gaining favor with some BV fans....


----------



## fatcat2523

Got myself two bags in the last 2 weeks
Prada tote with crossbody strap


Dolce & Gabbana backpack


With matching wallet 


Alaïa clutch as wallet



Got my mom full set of Kabuki collection in LV


----------



## Kendie26

Congrats to everyone on ALL of the recent amazing bags...too many to mention (I’ve missed this thread for a while & just caught up) This is my last purchase of the year & for a while. 18C Chanel lambskin WOC.  Hope everyone is having wonderful holiday season!


----------



## canthelpit

After a not very good year...I have decided to treat myself with two bags [emoji5]hopefully things will get better the coming year. 
Here is the first bag, a medium Loewe Puzzle in Ash, and the second one is on the way [emoji39]


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats to everyone on ALL of the recent amazing bags...too many to mention (I’ve missed this thread for a while & just caught up) This is my last purchase of the year & for a while. 18C Chanel lambskin WOC.  Hope everyone is having wonderful holiday season!



Love seeing this beautiful red chanel of yours kendie


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Love seeing this beautiful red chanel of yours kendie


Thanks ever so kindly sweet March!!!  Always appreciate your kindness & support!


----------



## Kendie26

canthelpit said:


> After a not very good year...I have decided to treat myself with two bags [emoji5]hopefully things will get better the coming year.
> Here is the first bag, a medium Loewe Puzzle in Ash, and the second one is on the way [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916681
> View attachment 3916682


This is so unique & fabulous! Love the color & the tan strapSincerely wishing you all wonderful things in 2018


----------



## meowmix318

fatcat2523 said:


> Got myself two bags in the last 2 weeks
> Prada tote with crossbody strap
> View attachment 3916530
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana backpack
> View attachment 3916531
> 
> With matching wallet
> View attachment 3916532
> 
> Alaïa clutch as wallet
> View attachment 3916533
> 
> 
> Got my mom full set of Kabuki collection in LV
> View attachment 3916534



What a sweet daughter you are for buying mom a whole matching set


----------



## meowmix318

canthelpit said:


> After a not very good year...I have decided to treat myself with two bags [emoji5]hopefully things will get better the coming year.
> Here is the first bag, a medium Loewe Puzzle in Ash, and the second one is on the way [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916681
> View attachment 3916682



Love the color of your bag with strap


----------



## fatcat2523

meowmix318 said:


> What a sweet daughter you are for buying mom a whole matching set


Thank you


----------



## canthelpit

Kendie26 said:


> This is so unique & fabulous! Love the color & the tan strapSincerely wishing you all wonderful things in 2018



Thank you love  Wish you all the happiness and lots of gorgeous bags in the year to come !


----------



## dodowin

Preloved Balenciaga envelop clutch in pristine condition.


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats to everyone on ALL of the recent amazing bags...too many to mention (I’ve missed this thread for a while & just caught up) This is my last purchase of the year & for a while. 18C Chanel lambskin WOC.  Hope everyone is having wonderful holiday season!



This is such a lovely red Kendie26.... I can see you rocking it this holiday season!!!


----------



## Phiomega

canthelpit said:


> After a not very good year...I have decided to treat myself with two bags [emoji5]hopefully things will get better the coming year.
> Here is the first bag, a medium Loewe Puzzle in Ash, and the second one is on the way [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916681


----------



## suzetteb

annalovespurses said:


> I wanted to buy a Gucci Soho Disco bag, and it was on sale at Sak. However, I don’t know why my order did not go through. I called customer service, but no help. So I came across Nordstrom and saw this Burberry bag (exact same size as Soho disco). I went to Burberry store to look at it in person and bought it right after. It was on sale (still) for $675 + tax is about $730. I just love the color. It’s cute and not recognizable like Gucci (only if you saw it, or know Burberry). It’s my first Burberry item, and I love their customer service. If you like the convenience of GUCCI Soho, you won’t like this Burberry. It has flaps, and the leather is 100% calf, so it’s harder and put less stuff. I still buy Gucci Soho Disco bag if it’s on sale again. Maybe not, lol. It’s sold out fast. I just don’t wanna pay full price for a bag. The only 2 bags I paid full price were MK tote (long time ago) and YSL Kate monogram. Yesterday, I just purchased a pre-loved Louis Vuitton pochette accessory on Ebay. Can’t wait to see it. Will post later


Love the color!


----------



## suzetteb

dotty8 said:


> Pink Ferragamo Vara flap bag
> 
> However, I'm still not completely sure whether I should keep it or exchange it for a black and white Vara Rainbow bag... *any opinion would be welcome*   ( --> see thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ss18-vara-rainbow-bag.975372/#post-31901178 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911440
> View attachment 3911441


Beautiful.  Love pink bags!


----------



## tatayap

Not a bag, but this was a Christmas gift


----------



## Tysmom610

VINTAGE COACH.  I LOVE buying and restoring Vintage Coach Handbags!! So this was my project I brought.


----------



## marcvan

My newest addition to my bag collection, and the very first Louis Vuitton handbag


----------



## MahoganyQT

Karl Lagerfeld Signature crossbody bag


----------



## Law

A bit late to the party as I bought my holy grail Chanel 2.55 at the end of November but here she is in all her glory


----------



## BagLady14

Pallas BB


----------



## myluvofbags

BagLady14 said:


> Pallas BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919948


Love this. I got one for my daughter, now I want one for myself. I don't want to keep borrowing it, lol.


----------



## Zeusiee

Dark Pink Chanel WOC


----------



## pjhm

MM1565 said:


> View attachment 3894538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This!  Last night!  My 1st Chanel.  Eeeek



I love this! What a perfect size and it’s so attractive- I’d like to have one and here I thought I was done with Chanel bags!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Bottega Veneta on December 12th 2017 in Amsterdam Schiphol, duty free + 30% sale!  Color is Gris.  Been using non stop!


----------



## Linda12

Pallas BB


----------



## kimbermeme

The last bag I received was Christmas, which was a Coach Drifter in Black / Gunmetal HDW. I might by myself a speedy 25 that I'm currently looking at though, we'll see


----------



## Elka

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!


Never their all gifts


----------



## Venessa84

My last purchase of 2017 was this Chanel Beauty Lock, the perfect twist to a classic...


----------



## More bags

Venessa84 said:


> My last purchase of 2017 was this Chanel Beauty Lock, the perfect twist to a classic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922774


Gorgeous clasp!


----------



## Aplus Chic

My last Purchase was the Givenchy Antigona Small boxed leather. Love it!


----------



## purplera1n

LV Graceful in damier ebene. So light and versatile!


----------



## Kendie26

A little Christmas treat...perfect crossbody w/ 3 strap options  MZ Wallace all leather small  Crosby bag


----------



## Venessa84

And 1st purchase of 2018...Valentino Lock Medium Shoulder Bag in poudre.  I love the color and the style (edgy and feminine).  Not 100% sure of the size.  I thought it had the same measurements as my Chanel Beauty Lock but it's definitely smaller. If anyone has this bag, I would love feedback.  That Valentino forum is very quiet.


----------



## Crazyshoppers

I’ve been a member for quiet a while now but this is my first post here. The Speedy is very beautiful and hard to find, I’m so lucky I found it.


----------



## Lilian Hui

My new additions from Vegas  
In all fairness I haven't done any shopping, handbags specifically, since the summer! 
Thanks for letting me share and happy new year


----------



## Law

Lilian Hui said:


> My new additions from Vegas
> In all fairness I haven't done any shopping, handbags specifically, since the summer!
> Thanks for letting me share and happy new year



Wow @Lilian Hui looks like you made up for your lack of handbag shopping! What a great haul indeed, especially love the blue Jean Birkin.


----------



## Venessa84

Lilian Hui said:


> My new additions from Vegas
> In all fairness I haven't done any shopping, handbags specifically, since the summer!
> Thanks for letting me share and happy new year



Wowzer!  All are gorgeous especially that blue Hermes!!


----------



## Ledisis

Venessa84 said:


> Wowzer!  All are gorgeous especially that blue Hermes!!


Beautiful!


----------



## frankamys

Yesterday, I bought a Gucci GG Supreme from the Runway section at TJ Maxx & am hoping to get it authenticated through this site! Part of me thinks it's a fake but part thinks it's real...


----------



## annaleerb

Cameron Street Mini Candance in Black, my first Kate Spade


----------



## canthelpit

First bag in 2018 ! Taking my new Valentino Rockstud Spike to work today for the first time, with the limited edition I love Spike charm ,certainly lifts my spirit up whenever I look at it [emoji173]️


----------



## GGGirl

Speedy 30in DE. Love this low maintenance bag!


----------



## khriseeee

Kicked off the new year with a Chanel WOC in black caviar and SHW


----------



## callyne18

Finally I got the Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis in Mono canvas. 
All of my local LV stores were sold out over the holidays, but gladly my SIL got it when she was in France.
SCORED!!!


----------



## VernisCerise

I’ve been lusting over this baby for over a year now


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My first love will always be LV - BUT I simply couldn't help myself with this stunning handbag!!  I am waiting for delivery so will take my own pics when I receive it!  My new-to-me: *CHANEL Aged Calfskin Quilted Medium Double Flap Light Green!!!!  *The color seems to throw off different shades in lighting? So hard to say until I get it!!  And this is how my LV collection started!  Now? Off to stalk a wallet to match this bag!


----------



## tolliv

My Neverfull...I forgot the name of the design


----------



## mgwonline

ralph lauren Mini ricky!


----------



## ashxree

Louis Vuitton “Favorite PM” & “Cles Key Pouch”
In the background is my beloved Neverfull in Monogram MM of 8 years. I’m wanting to change the straps and leather trim. Has anyone ever done this? &What’s the price range?
 Xoxo


----------



## Mayfly285

lovlouisvuitton said:


> My first love will always be LV - BUT I simply couldn't help myself with this stunning handbag!!  I am waiting for delivery so will take my own pics when I receive it!  My new-to-me: *CHANEL Aged Calfskin Quilted Medium Double Flap Light Green!!!!  *The color seems to throw off different shades in lighting? So hard to say until I get it!!  And this is how my LV collection started!  Now? Off to stalk a wallet to match this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3929581



Looking forward to seeing her when she arrives! Do post a “real life” photo or two! [emoji6]


----------



## dribbelina

Louis Vuitton Neo Noe from Paris new Boutique near Place Vendôme


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Mayfly285 said:


> Looking forward to seeing her when she arrives! Do post a “real life” photo or two! [emoji6]



Lol!  I will be taking more then two pics when I receive it!  Lots of Threads & Uploading pics to post in.


----------



## jng2b

My new-to-me Sac de Jour! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I also bought a new Neverfull GM at about the same time, but it is the Mon Monogram so it is currently being made in France


----------



## marysweetie7

canthelpit said:


> First bag in 2018 ! Taking my new Valentino Rockstud Spike to work today for the first time, with the limited edition I love Spike charm ,certainly lifts my spirit up whenever I look at it [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3928735
> View attachment 3928736


Stunning!


----------



## lazurite

[emoji319] My mini prada Galleria Xmas gift [emoji319] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## canthelpit

marysweetie7 said:


> Stunning!


 Thanks Marysweetie7  I am glad I decided to snatch it


----------



## earswithfeet

Picked her up yesterday. My new-to-me Louis Vuitton Eden Neo in Khaki. Love the color together with the shimmering gold


----------



## Marciale

I bought it just before christmas, it hasnt arrived yet to the boutique in holland but I heard that could be in the next 2 weeks! Im soo excited and I cant wait really!! (Checking email daily)...


----------



## malixjoemer

jng2b said:


> My new-to-me Sac de Jour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930375
> 
> 
> I also bought a new Neverfull GM at about the same time, but it is the Mon Monogram so it is currently being made in France


Sweet and neat! Lovely!


----------



## malixjoemer

Crazyshoppers said:


> I’ve been a member for quiet a while now but this is my first post here. The Speedy is very beautiful and hard to find, I’m so lucky I found it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926362
> View attachment 3926361


The pink one, though..


----------



## richy2010

I just bought this new new to me neo greenwich


----------



## arliegirl

jng2b said:


> My new-to-me Sac de Jour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930375
> 
> 
> I also bought a new Neverfull GM at about the same time, but it is the Mon Monogram so it is currently being made in France


The color is stunning. Congrats!


----------



## arliegirl

BagLady14 said:


> Pallas BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919948


I am in love with this bag.


----------



## tolliv

Not sure if I posted this.


----------



## Mayfly285

Marciale said:


> I bought it just before christmas, it hasnt arrived yet to the boutique in holland but I heard that could be in the next 2 weeks! Im soo excited and I cant wait really!! (Checking email daily)...



I love this; what is she called? She’s so neat, pretty and versatile! [emoji7]


----------



## blackjicky

I bought two new (well one new one preowned in excellent
condition)
the Envelope clutch 2011 in Blue Paon
and another City 2016 in Violet Prune
Have a very good well rounded collection now.


----------



## Marciale

Mayfly285 said:


> I love this; what is she called? She’s so neat, pretty and versatile! [emoji7]


Thank you I think so too! It is the new version of the Manhattan in color raisin. I haven’t seen it anywhere and must be ordered too. Do I guess it is not very popular yet. I first wanted the retiro in cherry but they didnt have it and the SA showed me this one and I fell in love


----------



## Mayfly285

Marciale said:


> Thank you I think so too! It is the new version of the Manhattan in color raisin. I haven’t seen it anywhere and must be ordered too. Do I guess it is not very popular yet. I first wanted the retiro in cherry but they didnt have it and the SA showed me this one and I fell in love



I love everything about this bag: the style, the size and the raisin shade; you’ve got a real stunner there, Marciale! [emoji7]


----------



## Marciale

Mayfly285 said:


> I love everything about this bag: the style, the size and the raisin shade; you’ve got a real stunner there, Marciale! [emoji7]


Thank you Mayfly!! I bet it isnt high maintenance, since I live in holland it rains alot so I avoid buying vachetta au naturel


----------



## Mayfly285

Marciale said:


> Thank you Mayfly!! I bet it isnt high maintenance, since I live in holland it rains alot so I avoid buying vachetta au naturel



It’s not a lot better here in the UK (Derbyshire)! I often wonder how the rainmacs work on bags - after all, the handles still get soaked! [emoji299]️


----------



## ashxree

jng2b said:


> My new-to-me Sac de Jour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930375
> 
> 
> I also bought a new Neverfull GM at about the same time, but it is the Mon Monogram so it is currently being made in France


Beautiful!!! How do you like the bag so far?! Debating on it....


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Bazar S Shearling Grey


----------



## Mayfly285

Pollie-Jean said:


> Balenciaga Bazar S Shearling Grey



That looks so tactile! [emoji7]


----------



## Crazyshoppers

malixjoemer said:


> The pink one, though..


Thank you. That’s the Kleber PM in Pink with Black Handle in Epi Leather.


----------



## Candyfiend

canthelpit said:


> First bag in 2018 ! Taking my new Valentino Rockstud Spike to work today for the first time, with the limited edition I love Spike charm ,certainly lifts my spirit up whenever I look at it [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3928735
> View attachment 3928736



Somehow I missed that there are Spike charms!! Now I think I need one! Your bag and charm are gorgeous. My most recent purchase was an olive suede medium Spike plus guitar strap.


----------



## Wamgurl

I  just ordered a Black w/Rose Gold HW Balenciaga Giant 21 Part Time bag. Great find!


----------



## DutchGirl007

I do love all black, but I decided to stay with the classic burgundy interior!


----------



## Aplus Chic

I ordered the Chloe drew size small in red for the spring. Waiting for it to get here. I’m already saving for the next bag... chanel woc!


----------



## diane278

Bottega Veneta Nero Cervo Loop (large)


----------



## Yuki85

Got this last week and first day out [emoji1]


----------



## Yj1411

Been eyeeing a year ago on lady dior red patent medium, but i ended up buying a large size though i can’t wear it on a party . But i love this deep red shining bag❤️, but the bad new is.........i’ve got a pen mark on it


----------



## HS - The Netherlands

LV Graceful MM


----------



## Selenet

Just purchased this mini backpack one from Marc Jacobs! Cant wait to receive it. I have been craving one of his printed backpacks for a while now; this will fill the role!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wamgurl

I ordered a Balenciaga Giant 21 Part Time in black and rose gold hardware.  Love it!


----------



## Law

DutchGirl007 said:


> I do love all black, but I decided to stay with the classic burgundy interior!
> 
> View attachment 3934852
> View attachment 3934853
> 
> View attachment 3934854



What a perfect chevron reissue!


----------



## Sammy1987

I got this little beaut on sale today!  First ever D&G buy and at a huge discount (70% off) I wondered whether quality would be an issue but it appears to be well made.  W


----------



## Sammy1987

oops, submitted that comment by accident before I had finished!


----------



## canthelpit

Candyfiend said:


> Somehow I missed that there are Spike charms!! Now I think I need one! Your bag and charm are gorgeous. My most recent purchase was an olive suede medium Spike plus guitar strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934750



Thanks Candyfiend, your spike in suede is so beautiful, and you got the matching strap as well ! I wanted to get a spike strap as well but the only colour available are either blue or the nude, so not sure if it'll look good with the white spike bag


----------



## Mulberrygal

Marciale said:


> I bought it just before christmas, it hasnt arrived yet to the boutique in holland but I heard that could be in the next 2 weeks! Im soo excited and I cant wait really!! (Checking email daily)...



Congrats Marciale, love, love, the Manhattan especially in raisin. It reminds me of the old Mulberry Roxanne, with the sensible addition of a shoulder stap, lightweight too  I really like the way LV are mixing leather with monogram canvas now........there are too many tempting me at the moment, this one included 

Please can you post a picture when it arrives, I'm sure lots of us would love to see  Lol, I really shouldn't be looking as I'm desperately trying to downsize house and contents!?


----------



## secretbaglady

My last bag purchase was the Louis Vuitton Iena in damier azur! I honestly love the bag BUT it's to delicate and light, i'm afraid of getting stained


----------



## Werls88

My first designer and recent purchase is the LV Speedy B 30 in Damien Ebene. While I love the classic look, and the red inside, I unfortunately feel like it’s bottomless! Always feel like I’m losing something in there. Debating on getting a bag shaper/organizer. I also would like to purchase a Prada bag that is a little more structured !


----------



## teachertisay

A Birkin


----------



## Luvthybag

I am so so happy to get this, I have waited for half year to find this available online.


----------



## melbx

urban spirit backpack and tote. Will be another week before they arrive and I'm so excited! (BF doesn't know shh)


----------



## SEWDimples

My new Rogue 36 in 1941 Saddle color.


----------



## Zeusiee

Will soon arrive...super excited!


----------



## AoifeAS

Aplus Chic said:


> I ordered the Chloe drew size small in red for the spring. Waiting for it to get here. I’m already saving for the next bag... chanel woc!



I LOVE this! Currently debating between a gucci soho disco or chloe drew for a fun spring/summer bag!


----------



## More bags

Zeusiee said:


> View attachment 3940237
> 
> Will soon arrive...super excited!


Congratulations on your Reissue Camera bag - it’s a beauty! We’re bag sisters, mine is silver.


----------



## rmv7

Artsy MM . I had been eyeing this bag for years and it wasn’t until I had to exchange my Graceful PM (defective corners) that I just decided to go for it and glad I did.


----------



## Zeusiee

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your Reissue Camera bag - it’s a beauty! We’re bag sisters, mine is silver.



Thank you!  Bag sisters!!! Cool [emoji106]


----------



## Steph5487

I totally splurged [emoji43]


----------



## Mariapia

A Longchamp 3D in taupe.


----------



## BlueCherry

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3942064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Longchamp 3D in taupe.



I love this bag [emoji170] and I just saw it an hour ago in blue and by god I struggled to restrain myself. I am not buying any more and definitely not blue ones but hmmmm I do need a tan bag 

A fantastic style and the most beautiful leather @Mariapia  

:congratulations:


----------



## Mariapia

BigCherry said:


> I love this bag [emoji170] and I just saw it an hour ago in blue and by god I struggled to restrain myself. I am not buying any more and definitely not blue ones but hmmmm I do need a tan bag
> 
> A fantastic style and the most beautiful leather @Mariapia
> 
> :congratulations:


Thank you, BigCherry.
It's very lightweight too..


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Bazar XS


----------



## lnik

My Valentino Rockstud Spike bag just came in the mail today and i can not wait to wear it!


----------



## leechiyong

My latest, the Chloe Mini Pixie in Airy Grey:


----------



## natalia0128

leechiyong said:


> My latest, the Chloe Mini Pixie in Airy Grey:
> View attachment 3943741


the way you are holding look so cute


----------



## MahoganyQT

Longchamp Massai tote.


----------



## Purseloco

Garden Party 30, Black Negonda Leather with Silver Hardware!


----------



## kandicenicole

Miss Kate (Medium)


----------



## Mayfly285

Purseloco said:


> Garden Party 30, Black Negonda Leather with Silver Hardware!
> 
> View attachment 3944180



I love this, Purseloco - and what a gorgeous twilly, too! [emoji7]


----------



## scarletstarlet

The last bag I bought was my medium Chloe Faye in plum purple, bought earlier this month as a New Year's/Christmas present to myself


----------



## Rachel24

This arrived last week ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Rachel24

Toddler prefers the vintage Chanel though


----------



## alla.miss

I’ve got myself a balenciaga city [emoji173]️


----------



## Vancang

I added the Mini Palm Springs to my collection and I am in loveeee


----------



## Jennifer Louise Daly

Celine Mini belt bag in grey.


----------



## Blyen

The last bag I bought is not a designer one..I needed a decent black bag for everyday work use, that was classic, not expensive and versatile enough for carrying my things without being bulky on public transportation... I found this Laura Biagiotti one on sale a couple of weeks ago, in black leather. So far I like it!


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

Balenciaga Giant 12 Gold City! I don’t have it yet but here is a picture from the seller:


----------



## Tuned83

Black chevy mini Chanel


----------



## DutchGirl007

2016 Black Velo  Found by my SA in storage @ SF NM ... treasure!


----------



## MsCheleG

Gold Lockme Backpack Mini.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

She's here


----------



## Tonimack

Chanel medium crossbody


----------



## Pollie-Jean

more silver 
Bal Velo


----------



## kkatrina

Kendie26 said:


> A little Christmas treat...perfect crossbody w/ 3 strap options  MZ Wallace all leather small  Crosby bag



Where do I get this? I've never heard of this brand before but I love this bag!!


----------



## Kendie26

kkatrina said:


> Where do I get this? I've never heard of this brand before but I love this bag!!


Thanks kindly! If you are in USA, check the website www.mzwallace.com 
...they also have retail stores in NYC area. I’m not sure if they ship internationally though (?) if you are outside of the USA.


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> more silver
> Bal Velo


Beautiful Pollie-Jean!! Love your newest Bal


----------



## ScoutMinion

The last bag i bought was a Céline for when i travel!


----------



## tweeety

Chloé Drew [emoji170] 







So in love with this bag[emoji170]


----------



## dignatius

A new-to-me  Mulberry Fitzrovia in Chocolate Goatskin from the 2007 season


----------



## annelisbon

A preloved _*Cabas Rivington*_ in Damier Ebene 
Im sooo in love with this! And I pay only 400€ for this so Im very happy today 



The bag charm in DE I bought on Ebay (1,50€) and I also have in D. Azur (its so cute!). 

Btw, its my firs coment in the Forum (Im portuguese and my english is very basic lol). Thank you for this site, its AMAZING!


----------



## clu13

VBH Manila clutch


----------



## Selenet

I love cats! I saw this on TPF and had to get a similar one. I found one in France but the company only delivers to France. So I messaged my friend, who has a holiday house in France, and asked to use her holiday house address. Being a cat lover herself, she agreed immediately. Hooray!!


----------



## vixnkitten

New Nightingale satchel from Arayla Made in LA.  Love her and love the company!!! Great philosophy and great bags!! AND, they are made close to home!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I suspect that it will stay with this one ... I'm mostly a Bal pendant


----------



## southernbelle43

vixnkitten said:


> New Nightingale satchel from Arayla Made in LA.  Love her and love the company!!! Great philosophy and great bags!! AND, they are made close to home!!!
> View attachment 3957622


I really really like this bag!!!


----------



## vixnkitten

southernbelle43 said:


> I really really like this bag!!!


I am deeply in love with it.  I am fairly fickle when it comes to bags and I have been carrying this non-stop.  You should go check out their website.  They are having a sample sale on certain colors right now!!!  Let me know if you get one!!
www.arayla.com (Totally NOT enabling you right now )


----------



## vixnkitten

Pollie-Jean said:


> I suspect that it will stay with this one ... I'm mostly a Bal pendant


That’s gorgeous....what style is that? I am not familiar with Chanel bags at all!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

vixnkitten said:


> That’s gorgeous....what style is that? I am not familiar with Chanel bags at all!


Thanks 
Neither am I 
I guess it's "half moon"


----------



## southernbelle43

vixnkitten said:


> I am deeply in love with it.  I am fairly fickle when it comes to bags and I have been carrying this non-stop.  You should go check out their website.  They are having a sample sale on certain colors right now!!!  Let me know if you get one!!
> www.arayla.com (Totally NOT enabling you right now )



You enabler you. I already ordered one about an hour ago....the sample nightingale in black butter. The pewter was sold out plus I already have a metallic bag.  The rose is exquisite but I would have ruined it in short order. 
After I saw yours I could not get it out of my mind.  I don’t have a bag in that style so even though it is plain black, it will be a nice addition. Plus I am an RN (ret.) so how could I resist a doctor bag style.


----------



## vixnkitten

southernbelle43 said:


> You enabler you.


 Who me??


southernbelle43 said:


> After I saw yours I could not get it out of my mind. I don’t have a bag in that style so even though it is plain black, it will be a nice addition. Plus I am an RN (ret.) so how could I resist a doctor bag style.


YES...to all you said!!!! I LOVE my bag.  I had been looking for a satchel for a long time, but I could NOT commit to arm carrying a bag all the time.  The fact that all bags come with a crossbody strap sold me!!! I was also worried that the bag would be too heavy but my first thought when I pulled it out of the box was how light it was.  I love also love that the dust bags are made out of a muslin type fabric and not the slippery satin type bag...those drive me nuts!!!

I LOVE how the doctor bag is named the Nightingale! So cute!! Please post pix of your bag when you get it.  I think the black butter leather is gorgeous and classic.  YEAH!! Excited for you!


----------



## b_illy

Hi there! Posted this in another thread already but couldn't resist a little show'n'tell over here because she looks so lovely and I can't wait to break her in; my new PS1 Lux Medium in Nude.


----------



## cafecreme15

Ferragamo mini Vara bag. A total impulse purchase by my bag shopping standards! I usually mull my options over for at least a year, and this little baby was only on my radar for 3 weeks! It was just exactly what I have been looking for and couldn’t pass it up.


----------



## kkatrina

cafecreme15 said:


> Ferragamo mini Vara bag. A total impulse purchase by my bag shopping standards! I usually mull my options over for at least a year, and this little baby was only on my radar for 3 weeks! It was just exactly what I have been looking for and couldn’t pass it up.
> View attachment 3958990
> View attachment 3958991



Looks so good on you!


----------



## cafecreme15

kkatrina said:


> Looks so good on you!



Thanks so much! [emoji173]️ it really is the perfect size. I needed a mini bag that wasn’t a WOC and that could actually fit stuff!


----------



## southernbelle43

dignatius said:


> A new-to-me  Mulberry Fitzrovia in Chocolate Goatskin from the 2007 season


That is a classic beauty.


----------



## Mayfly285

dignatius said:


> A new-to-me  Mulberry Fitzrovia in Chocolate Goatskin from the 2007 season



Wow! These are hard to come by; where did you find yours, dignatius? She’s is fantastic condition! [emoji1303]


----------



## southernbelle43

vixnkitten said:


> Who me??
> 
> YES...to all you said!!!! I LOVE my bag.  I had been looking for a satchel for a long time, but I could NOT commit to arm carrying a bag all the time.  The fact that all bags come with a crossbody strap sold me!!! I was also worried that the bag would be too heavy but my first thought when I pulled it out of the box was how light it was.  I love also love that the dust bags are made out of a muslin type fabric and not the slippery satin type bag...those drive me nuts!!!
> 
> I LOVE how the doctor bag is named the Nightingale! So cute!! Please post pix of your bag when you get it.  I think the black butter leather is gorgeous and classic.  YEAH!! Excited for you!



I am eager to get it.  I live a casual life style so it should be quite suitable for everyday.  One thng that sold me was your comment on the weight.  I have some really heavy bags but they fit close to the body when carried so I can support them with my hand under them if I need to.  But this satchel style does not lend itself to that being a little “fat” so it is good to know it is light.

You may want to check out Vicki Von Holzhausen’s bags.  She is going green with her bags and phasing out the leather.  I have three of them and you want to talk light!!! They are gorgeous.  She is offering $100 off rght now to get rid of the leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

b_illy said:


> Hi there! Posted this in another thread already but couldn't resist a little show'n'tell over here because she looks so lovely and I can't wait to break her in; my new PS1 Lux Medium in Nude.
> View attachment 3958867


I am totally jealous. One of my dream bags.


----------



## Justluvabag

My latest addition. I’m preparing for the little bit of spring/summer we may get


----------



## dignatius

Mayfly285 said:


> Wow! These are hard to come by; where did you find yours, dignatius? She’s is fantastic condition! [emoji1303]



Found it on eBay believe it or not...  Goatskin wears like iron so it was a low risk purchase for me.  One of the smartest bag purchases I've made!


----------



## Mayfly285

dignatius said:


> Found it on eBay believe it or not...  Goatskin wears like iron so it was a low risk purchase for me.  One of the smartest bag purchases I've made!



She’s a stunner; congratulations on a fab purchase! [emoji1303]


----------



## Bellagarofalo

Small Biscotti Beige Chloé Nile bag. Haven't worn it yet!


----------



## vixnkitten

cafecreme15 said:


> Ferragamo mini Vara bag. A total impulse purchase by my bag shopping standards! I usually mull my options over for at least a year, and this little baby was only on my radar for 3 weeks! It was just exactly what I have been looking for and couldn’t pass it up.
> View attachment 3958990
> View attachment 3958991


Looks amazing!!!


----------



## Bratty1919

Bellagarofalo said:


> Small Biscotti Beige Chloé Nile bag. Haven't worn it yet!
> 
> View attachment 3959562
> View attachment 3959563



Love this!!


----------



## Loch Lomond Lass

What I hope to be an authentic leather PRADA bag......from a second hand store!


----------



## vixnkitten

southernbelle43 said:


> You may want to check out Vicki Von Holzhausen’s bags.


So.....I had never heard of this brand, yet when I went to look at the website, I was already signed up to get their emails....Hmmm.....how could I forget that??? Anyway, love some of those styles and colors!  Might have to check one out!!! Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## skyqueen

Can't resist anything with a horsebit...or anything PINK!


----------



## MaddiesMum

pjhm said:


> My husband bought himself a vintage guitar and I bought a new purse-mine's lighter...!



I’ve always wanted one of these. It’s beautiful.


----------



## MaddiesMum

skyqueen said:


> Can't resist anything with a horsebit...or anything PINK!
> View attachment 3960602
> 
> View attachment 3960603


Gorgeous fuchsia!


----------



## pjhm

MaddiesMum said:


> I’ve always wanted one of these. It’s beautiful.


Thank you! It holds a lot and easy to carry. Lies close to the body.


----------



## LabelLover81

This lovely reissue from Fashionphile


----------



## Selenet

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3957474
> 
> 
> I love cats! I saw this on TPF and had to get a similar one. I found one in France but the company only delivers to France. So I messaged my friend, who has a holiday house in France, and asked to use her holiday house address. Being a cat lover herself, she agreed immediately. Hooray!!






Here is it!
Here is the story: found it from Edisac, but they only deliver LC to France (I live in Europe but not in France).
I ordered the bag to the holiday house and off we went this afternoon! Bought some chocolates and Vogue Paris for the weekend as well. A new bag and a weekend in France, I'm so happy. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## kkatrina

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3962322
> 
> 
> Here is it!
> Here is the story: found it from Edisac, but they only deliver LC to France (I live in Europe but not in France).
> I ordered the bag to the holiday house and off we went this afternoon! Bought some chocolates and Vogue Paris for the weekend as well. A new bag and a weekend in France, I'm so happy. Have a great weekend everyone!



That's quite an amazing weekend [emoji3]


----------



## LATX123

Annabel's said:


> An 18 year old Chanel medium flap (1999 season) in the rare brown color, Lambskin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708550


This bag is everything!!


----------



## LATX123

Nanni84no said:


> I bought this Celine Nano on Saturday. The color is called Ink and it is very dark navy blue


Love!!


----------



## LATX123

Lilian Hui said:


> My new flapbag with handle in black python and ruthenium h/w...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to my mini flapbag


Absolutely stunning


----------



## LATX123

Stormy C said:


> There is something about the Valentino Rockstud thats drives me crazy (in a good way!)
> 
> I don't know if its the use of soft colouring against the tougher style of the gold studs, but I just want to own every single variation of the Rockstud!
> This little one was bought to accompany me to a wedding
> 
> View attachment 3535218
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535212


I have this in blush and LOVE it!! It’s one of my favorites and I agree, need one in every color!!


----------



## beachkaka

Burberry Rucksack backpack. It’s the best choice when I take my two little ones out and about, hands free, feeling laidback with style without looking like to carry a school bag.


----------



## earswithfeet

Got her today. Louis Vuitton Galliera PM in Damier Azur. Love the print and the colors. Need more


----------



## GucciGirl 816

earswithfeet said:


> Got her today. Louis Vuitton Galliera PM in Damier Azur. Love the print and the colors. Need more


Love the charm!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal City Gris Haussmannien


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I have been LUSTING after thus bag for two years!! I have FINALLY set myself to saving for it and found a beautiful edition for a great price!! My Ralph Lauren Ricky in whipstitched cream  the most beautiful bag I own!!


----------



## sacha1009

My last purchased was LV clemence wallet


----------



## vixnkitten

This one......I just can't stop buying Arayla bags!!! I have this Harlow, the Nightingale, the Monroe and the Hepburn!! LOVE them all!


----------



## BlueCherry

My second SL bag and again the quality is perfect [emoji4]


----------



## Marinesp

I got this preloved Prada bag a few days ago. It's the perfect work bag


----------



## southernbelle43

BigCherry said:


> My second SL bag and again the quality is perfect [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3973618


That is beautiful.  What color is it, pewter? silver? light grey?


----------



## BlueCherry

southernbelle43 said:


> That is beautiful.  What color is it, pewter? silver? light grey?



Hi, it’s called Earth, here’s a link to it

https://www.ysl.com/gb/shop-product...and-textured-earth-leather_cod45381024ll.html


----------



## dotty8

Finally got the practical black *Max&Co* work bag from their classic line - I ordered it a few seasons ago, but returned it, because I wasn't sure about it, but then I couldn't get it out of my mind  So when I saw it's available this year again, I re-bought it  I love how neutral it looks + it has numerous compartments


----------



## Venessa84

LabelLover81 said:


> This lovely reissue from Fashionphile



Love this combo!!


----------



## Venessa84

BigCherry said:


> My second SL bag and again the quality is perfect [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3973618



Great color choice!


----------



## Venessa84

My latest purchase and I can’t get enough of this Chanel Coco With Black Lizard Handle in light beige


----------



## Wamgurl

A pre- loved larger Chloe Paraty in color Rock - in excellent condition!


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV garden knot


----------



## BlueCherry

Venessa84 said:


> Great color choice!



Thank you 



Venessa84 said:


> My latest purchase and I can’t get enough of this Chanel Coco With Black Lizard Handle in light beige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979698
> View attachment 3979699



I have spotted this out and about and it is a beauty indeed. I too noticed just like @Kendie26 that your avatar changed - you used to have your beautiful blue Montaigne I think? That bag is on my radar now ...


----------



## Kendie26

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I have been LUSTING after thus bag for two years!! I have FINALLY set myself to saving for it and found a beautiful edition for a great price!! My Ralph Lauren Ricky in whipstitched cream  the most beautiful bag I own!!


Oh woweetruly LOVE this one..congrats!!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> My second SL bag and again the quality is perfect [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3973618


Woot!!! Girl, sorry just seeing this now! I knew you had it coming to youOur beloved grey...she’s SO PRETTY!!! Happiest Congrats my dearest!!


----------



## elsarosen

dont have pics at the moment but just came back from Moscow with and independent brand. Its in the small side, but I love it.


----------



## puglover17

I don't have modeling pics yet, but I just bought this Gucci Emily purse from the outlets yesterday.


----------



## mushroomtop12

Me and my mod shot of my Chloe faye mini backpack in Motty grey [emoji7]


----------



## leechiyong

elsarosen said:


> dont have pics at the moment but just came back from Moscow with and independent brand. Its in the small side, but I love it.


Would love to see pics when you have them.


----------



## Bother Free

My “Fronzen” beauty


----------



## jehaga

Mansur Gavriel North South tote was just delivered to me today


----------



## myluvofbags

puglover17 said:


> I don't have modeling pics yet, but I just bought this Gucci Emily purse from the outlets yesterday.
> View attachment 3981215


So pretty, I have this one in grey. It's great for evenings out. Be sure to post pics when it comes.


----------



## Kalala97

My new Gucci Marmont flap bag just arrived today!


----------



## hikkichan

3.1 Phillip Lim Mini Pashli in Electric Blue


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Mulberry Lily in natural tanned oak


----------



## diane278

Bottega Veneta Gainsboro Lido Tote


----------



## ReneeMer

Mulberry Lily black and speedy B 30


----------



## guccilove

Got her 2 days ago ♥️


----------



## vixnkitten

My Arayla black butter leather Hepburn tote


----------



## jmaki92

A pre-owned Chanel WOC in red patent leather from 2013 in perfect condition 
Not the latest model but I love the look red and shiny.


----------



## kathydep

B25 Rose Pourpre in Togo PHW


----------



## TheMrsKwok

My Gucci Dionysus. So in love with it !


----------



## BagLVer4Life

LV Pochette Accessories NM in Monogram Canvas


----------



## shailenecoop

beautful.


----------



## fuel122909

A Prada Saffiano Borsa from the outlet (Made in Italy) and an LV Siena PM (arriving Saturday)


----------



## fuel122909

puglover17 said:


> I don't have modeling pics yet, but I just bought this Gucci Emily purse from the outlets yesterday.
> View attachment 3981215




Beautiful  How much did you pay for this?


----------



## LVing the Journey!

Hi there I'm new and this will be my first post ..my newest bag was purchased Saturday March 3rd 2018 and I soooooo love it!


----------



## SWlife

Y’all are showing us some stunning bags!


----------



## puglover17

fuel122909 said:


> Beautiful  How much did you pay for this?



I got it for $1118 with taxes included. I like the purse, it’s functional and not too heavy after I put in all my daily essentials. Received lots of compliments too.


----------



## robtee

I got the CHANEL puffy flap in navy[emoji7]


----------



## puglover17

TheMrsKwok said:


> View attachment 3988899
> View attachment 3988904
> 
> 
> My Gucci Dionysus. So in love with it !



Gorgeous pair!   I am also awaiting for my Dionysus blooms in navy!


----------



## Luxuryescapes

Chanel Boy bag in (old) medium


----------



## BlueCherry

puglover17 said:


> Gorgeous pair!   I am also awaiting for my Dionysus blooms in navy!



Your dog is totally darling  I didn't even notice the bags this time...


----------



## Piinktulip

My first but definitely not last purchase from Dior


----------



## jackie_rn

Here she is. My newest baby. Louis Vuitton Favorite MM in Damier Ebene [emoji173]️


----------



## FCLVLegacy

LV DE Neverfull GM


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Monet Speedy


----------



## Pagan

Polene Numero Un.


----------



## Passau

A pre-loved Noir Clemence Lindy 34!


----------



## lbbolton

*


	

		
			
		

		
	
 A vintage Coach Basic Bag that arrived yesterday from eBay.  I finished painting Lady and the Tramp on it today. The other two were painted in the past couple of months. I seem to be in some kind of weird Disney phase.*


----------



## DontBeBasic

I FINALLY found the Moschino THIS IS NOT A MOSCHINO T-SHIRT handbag for resale and wasted NO TIME!!!


----------



## meowmix318

lbbolton said:


> *
> View attachment 3995440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vintage Coach Basic Bag that arrived yesterday from eBay.  I finished painting Lady and the Tramp on it today. The other two were painted in the past couple of months. I seem to be in some kind of weird Disney phase.*


Beautiful!


----------



## Kendra j




----------



## Law

LabelLover81 said:


> This lovely reissue from Fashionphile



Omg I was so tempted by this bag when I saw it on fashionphile! Glad it’s gone to a fellow tpf’er !!


----------



## MarLie

Blue WOC from Cruise collection
View attachment 3996328


----------



## dodowin

Not a purse but a lovely accessories from my DH as a birthday gift!  [emoji4]


----------



## Designerhbgirl

My recent purchases: medium Chloé Faye day bag, small Chloe Faye shoulder bag and small Saint Laurent Niki! Looking for the “perfect” cardholder then it’s off to Ban Island for a long, long time!


----------



## meowmix318

Designerhbgirl said:


> View attachment 3996668
> View attachment 3996669
> View attachment 3996670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recent purchases: medium Chloé Faye day bag, small Chloe Faye shoulder bag and small Saint Laurent Niki! Looking for the “perfect” cardholder then it’s off to Ban Island for a long, long time!


Your dog is do cute with her head tilt. My little girl does the same in photos


----------



## Designerhbgirl

meowmix318 said:


> Your dog is do cute with her head tilt. My little girl does the same in photos


Thank you! She’s my baby and I couldn’t love  her more!!


----------



## mandabear

My first LV bag: Epi Noir NéoNoé


----------



## striveforluxury

Designerhbgirl said:


> View attachment 3996668
> View attachment 3996669
> View attachment 3996670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recent purchases: medium Chloé Faye day bag, small Chloe Faye shoulder bag and small Saint Laurent Niki! Looking for the “perfect” cardholder then it’s off to Ban Island for a long, long time!



Love your bags and OMG YOUR DOG!!


----------



## Bailey424

Gucci Dionysus!


----------



## aigen22

Chanel Rectangular Mini


----------



## Designerhbgirl

striveforluxury said:


> Love your bags and OMG YOUR DOG!!


Thank you! I think she’s pretty cute!


----------



## netter

Last handbag purchase was a Marc Jacobs classic Natasha in cordovan. She is being shipping now.


----------



## Sbeechl

I got lucky when I walked into the Louis Vuitton store at the Venetian Shops in Las Vegas in September. I was able to get a reverse monogram pochette metis that someone ordered and decided against.


----------



## fuel122909

Sbeechl said:


> View attachment 3998219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got lucky when I walked into the Louis Vuitton store at the Venetian Shops in Las Vegas in September. I was able to get a reverse monogram pochette metis that someone ordered and decided against.


Yes very lucky indeed. I'm on a waiting list


----------



## fuel122909

mandabear said:


> My first LV bag: Epi Noir NéoNoé
> 
> View attachment 3997163


Congrats


----------



## malle1985

I just recently bought a Chanel Boy bag old medium (second hand) in black calfskin. Cant wait for it to arrivee!!


----------



## Isaberura

mandabear said:


> My first LV bag: Epi Noir NéoNoé
> 
> View attachment 3997163


OMG this bag is a beauty!!!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Had to get it on the resell market since I missed it when it went on sale in stores [emoji17]. I love this bag. So easy to wear and I don’t have to worry about matching the hardware.


----------



## LabelLover81

Another Fashionphile find. Been wanting a purple jumbo for about 4 years now.  Finally found one I like!


----------



## bagsarebeautiful

I bought a used red Coach Legacy.


----------



## SEWDimples

Coach Saddle bag in color Fog/Adobe.


----------



## bagsarebeautiful

LabelLover81 said:


> Another Fashionphile find. Been wanting a purple jumbo for about 4 years now.  Finally found one I like!


Very pretty!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## frzsri

Just ordered last week, 7 more weeks to go[emoji28]
#prayihavethepatience


----------



## LabelLover81

lbbolton said:


> *
> View attachment 3995440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vintage Coach Basic Bag that arrived yesterday from eBay.  I finished painting Lady and the Tramp on it today. The other two were painted in the past couple of months. I seem to be in some kind of weird Disney phase.*


Very talented!


----------



## fuel122909

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Had to get it on the resell market since I missed it when it went on sale in stores [emoji17]. I love this bag. So easy to wear and I don’t have to worry about matching the hardware.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000403


I thought Chanel doesn't go on sale anymore?


----------



## jackie_rn

The Pochette Métis has yet to arrive at my doorstep [emoji173]️


----------



## vixnkitten

Luxuryescapes said:


> Chanel Boy bag in (old) medium


That's gorgeous....what color is it??? It looks opalescent!!


----------



## vixnkitten

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 3994554
> 
> Monet Speedy


Stunning!


----------



## LVing the Journey!

LVing the Journey! said:


> View attachment 3989816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there I'm new and this will be my first post ..my newest bag was purchased Saturday March 3rd 2018 and I soooooo love it!


And  now my SA just text me they just got 1 NeoNoe in the new fuschia color it's called Freesia


----------



## LVing the Journey!

jackie_rn said:


> View attachment 3994078
> View attachment 3994079
> View attachment 3994081
> 
> 
> Here she is. My newest baby. Louis Vuitton Favorite MM in Damier Ebene [emoji173]️


I love that bag seriously considering getting one


----------



## Vancang

My MIF Speedy B 25


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Male here who doesn't carry a bag daily because I hate carrying more things (not judging guys who do). I do buy lots of wallets, etc though. This is my newest!!


----------



## GJames

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 3994554
> 
> Monet Speedy


Wow, this is a very beautiful bag!


----------



## Sofi Zak

My latest bags. I bought one in November that I am sharing because I love her and one last month.


----------



## coolmelondew

My first Saint Laurent bag - Sac de Jour nano


----------



## BlueCherry

coolmelondew said:


> My first Saint Laurent bag - Sac de Jour nano
> View attachment 4007303



 

Twins yet again  I have the baby in blush colour and it’s a gorgeous bag. I’d love your colour but have too many greys and I’d love petrol but have too many blues ... do enjoy your cute little beauty


----------



## Luxuryescapes

vixnkitten said:


> That's gorgeous....what color is it??? It looks opalescent!!



Thank you! The colour is metallic purple, but it definitely has that opalescent look in person


----------



## Lui_Co

I have been obsessing with the Senreve's mini maestra. Can't beat its versatility, IMO . So I went ahead and bought it and it didn't disappoint.


----------



## LadyInLA

My MIF Speedy B 30. Thinking I should have got the 35...


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Peony Coach 1941 Rogue. Burgundy suede interior. [emoji7]


----------



## LucyMadrid

What lovely purchases in the last few weeks! Congratulations, ladies. I'm just about trying a new Gucci!


----------



## Clairen4

Love all of the gorgeous purchases! Keep the pics coming (so I can live vicariously through y’all).


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

fuel122909 said:


> I thought Chanel doesn't go on sale anymore?



Sorry I didn’t mean sale as in discount. I meant sale as in being available to buy in stores. 

However, Chanel still has sales. Unless you’re referring to just their bags?


----------



## fuel122909

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Sorry I didn’t mean sale as in discount. I meant sale as in being available to buy in stores.
> 
> However, Chanel still has sales. Unless you’re referring to just their bags?




Yeah just referring to their bags


----------



## fuel122909

LadyInLA said:


> View attachment 4007643
> 
> 
> My MIF Speedy B 30. Thinking I should have got the 35...



Congrats! I sold my speedy 30 because I no longer use it and I have to tell you that the resale value is phenomenal. I do want to purchase the SPEEDY BANDOULIÈRE 30


----------



## LadyInLA

fuel122909 said:


> Congrats! I sold my speedy 30 because I no longer use it and I have to tell you that the resale value is phenomenal. I do want to purchase the SPEEDY BANDOULIÈRE 30



Thank you! I couldn’t decide on the original or the bandouliere but I am happy with the extra strap. Hope you get your speedy b soon! [emoji847]


----------



## perpetualgirl

Saddleback Leather front pocket bag (unisex, but the size of the traditional Coach square bag).
This company guarantees their bags for 100 years. Comes in 4 colors. They make an amazing ladies' tote...


----------



## addiction

LV pochette metis perfect cross body for shopping and travel I was on a wait list for 3 months it was worth the wait.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal City S Rouge Brique


----------



## Petruspus

In Paris


----------



## SWlife

perpetualgirl said:


> Saddleback Leather front pocket bag (unisex, but the size of the traditional Coach square bag).
> This company guarantees their bags for 100 years. Comes in 4 colors. They make an amazing ladies' tote...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010218



Wow! This is right in my wheelhouse!
Congrats, I just love it!


----------



## tolliv

LV pochette felice


----------



## pianolize

AW mini Emile in fuchsia!!!


----------



## fuel122909

fuel122909 said:


> A Prada Saffiano Borsa from the outlet (Made in Italy) and an LV Siena PM (arriving Saturday)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I end up returning this and scored a Prada Galleria instead


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Pandora Medium


----------



## ReLuxTeam

leechiyong said:


> Mine is the Saint Laurent Sac de Jour toy-size in electric pink.  I know a lot of people don't care for these super tiny bags, but I love them and haven't stopped wearing it since I received it.


This pink is gorgeous!


----------



## ReLuxTeam

The Chanel Black Caviar Medallion Tote... Its so useful for busy days yet classic and chic (an oldie but goodie). Love it!


----------



## faithbw

This is my latest purse purchase. I've been wearing her all week.


----------



## Penelope84

The Louis Vuitton Tuileries Hobo in Noir


----------



## Fab41

My special order pink birkin...


----------



## Vancang

My new to me Palm Springs MM backpack


----------



## aisyaj

Mulberry Darley


----------



## Deanna6

Michael Kors!


----------



## ReneeMer

Speedy 30 b.  It is so fresh that the creases are still there .. from unfolding it ... lol


----------



## ReneeMer

aisyaj said:


> View attachment 4019131
> View attachment 4019133
> 
> Mulberry Darley


This bag is beautiful!!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Venessa84

BigCherry said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I have spotted this out and about and it is a beauty indeed. I too noticed just like @Kendie26 that your avatar changed - you used to have your beautiful blue Montaigne I think? That bag is on my radar now ...


Thank you!!  The Montaigne is still one of my favorites especially in that color.  It's so versatile.  Definitely a must in your collection.


----------



## Venessa84

Speedy 25 for my daughter to use one day when she's older


----------



## Wamgurl

Venessa84 said:


> Speedy 25 for my daughter to use one day when she's older
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021126



I’d rather carry her than the bag! [emoji7] What a cutie pie.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Versace Palazzo handbag, medium in dark navy blue.


----------



## meowmix318

Venessa84 said:


> Speedy 25 for my daughter to use one day when she's older
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021126


In training


----------



## cafecreme15

Hermès Garden Party in size 36, color Bordeaux


----------



## jackie_rn

I just got this one on Saturday. I know I have it in DE already, but seeing others use a Monogram strap with it makes me appreciate this bag in Monogram print even more.

Also, the Pochette Métis I initially got from LV in Boston was deemed defective, I returned it and was lucky to have found another one (from a different store) the same day I received a store credit.


----------



## ashin121

Chanel old medium boy bag


----------



## Penelope84

Oh this too!!!!  LV Zippy XLz


----------



## lilyyun

Chanel coco handle large


----------



## Highbrows

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!



After a couple years of searching, I finally found the purse/backpack of my dreams; the Mulberry Cara mini in khaki camo


----------



## pianolize

Wamgurl said:


> I’d rather carry her than the bag! [emoji7] What a cutie pie.


You're right, she IS so cute!!! I wish MY mother had as much foresight as you, @Venessa84 !


----------



## ReneeMer

YSL toy loulou ...... so cute!!!!! And got it with a great discount at Saks


----------



## DYH

Kelly Lettre 28 in H & a rose pourpre in mini Bolide


----------



## daziedazie

puglover17 said:


> Gorgeous pair! [emoji813]  I am also awaiting for my Dionysus blooms in navy!


Gorgeous bag x


----------



## tatayap

Loewe Small Puzzle in Midnight Navy. It was expensive, but so understated and beautiful


----------



## Leo the Lion

Chanel Coco Handle in small. Check out my YouTube channel for the unboxing of this beauty ♥ Leo Lion LV


----------



## fayden

New to me Balenciaga flat brass first from 2002. I love it.


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

LV Pochette Métis in reverse monogram.  I’ve only had it 3 days and I love it!


----------



## MM1565

Flynn Barkley Tote in cement.  Should be here today


----------



## fuel122909

ReneeMer said:


> YSL toy loulou ...... so cute!!!!! And got it with a great discount at Saks




Discount? I love discount. How so?


----------



## xxkatxx

BonVoyageBaby said:


> LV Pochette Métis in reverse monogram.  I’ve only had it 3 days and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026394


This is gorgeous! May I ask where you bought it?!


----------



## lucycs

I've had this for about a month now and absolutely love it.


----------



## elenkat27

My new  to me black on black Gucci Sukey bag! I'm in love. Got it for a steal on FashionPhile and it should be arriving on Tuesday! Did I mention I'm in LOVE!?


----------



## ReneeMer

fuel122909 said:


> Discount? I love discount. How so?


they were giving $250 off


----------



## diane278

Bottega Veneta Gainsboro....purchased from Vestiare.....so lucky to have found this bag!


----------



## Chic_Mummy

LV Neo Noe Epi in Coquelicot. Loving the bold and vibrant colours, and that it has silver and not gold hardware.


----------



## MM1565

MM1565 said:


> Flynn Barkley Tote in cement.  Should be here today


probably returning as it is more gray with no tinge of light blue.  may be getting this instead...feels more summery to me.


----------



## SushiLover

BigCherry said:


> My second SL bag and again the quality is perfect [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3973618


Stunning!!!! Are you loving it? Is it the medium size?


----------



## melblvoe

Saint Laurent Baby SDJ in Taupe


----------



## Yes!Please!

Love this topic!! I've been reading,  but now I decided to share mine!  My Chloé was the last bag purchase. I've been focusing on shoes lately...


----------



## Francesca-Marie

My last purchase was relatively cheap (I’m saving for another Chloé) Michael Kors bag and I thought the purse matched up quite well.


----------



## SylwiaW

I have made my choice recently with a LULU bag from DELAGE ! Amazing !!!! I am in love with it !


----------



## tolliv

ReneeMer said:


> Speedy 30 b.  It is so fresh that the creases are still there .. from unfolding it ... lol



I typically do not like the DE. However, in this style, it looks so gorgeous. I am a LV monogram fan and every time I try this bag on in the DE, fall in love. When I try it on in monogram, I shrug my shoulders.


----------



## missamandajean

I got a Neverfull MM in mono with pivoine interior when I was in Hawaii three weeks ago!


----------



## lorac

Please excuse the poor lighting.

My last bag purchased - Pochette Metis Empreinte in noir!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

xxkatxx said:


> This is gorgeous! May I ask where you bought it?!


Ordered it through an SA at the LV store in Yorkdale Mall in Toronto (Canada).


----------



## elenkat27

My new to me Gucci Sukey just arrived!


----------



## mej

Lockit  PM exotic python


----------



## Runway Rebel

My husband surprised me with this Dolce & Gabbana Miss Sicily bag for our anniversary. He apparently did a POS over the phone a week before our trip. He asked me when we got there to take a look around and I did...for awhile, but then I was actually been wanting to see Dior first next door. So we walked out, and a SA gentleman chased after me as I stepped out and said, Ma'am...you forgot your bag. LOL, my husband got me on video. So we went back in and they served us champagne too. Too sweet! I did go to Dior after, but I wasn't feeling anything in there. Haven't really "looked" at Dior since Galliano left (unfortunately).

This bag is actually something I had been wanting, and he saw my text to my best friend and asked the D&G SAs if they had it and they did.


----------



## meowmix318

Runway Rebel said:


> My husband surprised me with this Dolce & Gabbana Miss Sicily bag for our anniversary. He apparently did a POS over the phone a week before our trip. He asked me when we got there to take a look around and I did...for awhile, but then I was actually been wanting to see Dior first next door. So we walked out, and a SA gentleman chased after me as I stepped out and said, Ma'am...you forgot your bag. LOL, my husband got me on video. So we went back in and they served us champagne too. Too sweet! I did go to Dior after, but I wasn't feeling anything in there. Haven't really "looked" at Dior since Galliano left (unfortunately).
> 
> This bag is actually something I had been wanting, and he saw my text to my best friend and asked the D&G SAs if they had it and they did.


Beautiful bag and happy anniversary


----------



## jasellita

Chanel Mini with Black Caviar with gold hardware


----------



## pianolize

Runway Rebel said:


> My husband surprised me with this Dolce & Gabbana Miss Sicily bag for our anniversary. He apparently did a POS over the phone a week before our trip. He asked me when we got there to take a look around and I did...for awhile, but then I was actually been wanting to see Dior first next door. So we walked out, and a SA gentleman chased after me as I stepped out and said, Ma'am...you forgot your bag. LOL, my husband got me on video. So we went back in and they served us champagne too. Too sweet! I did go to Dior after, but I wasn't feeling anything in there. Haven't really "looked" at Dior since Galliano left (unfortunately).
> 
> This bag is actually something I had been wanting, and he saw my text to my best friend and asked the D&G SAs if they had it and they did.


That is SO sweet!!!


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

A fanny pack!!!!  I regretted not purchasing the first one I fell for in 2014.


----------



## Runway Rebel

meowmix318 said:


> Beautiful bag and happy anniversary


 Thank you!!!!


----------



## Runway Rebel

pianolize said:


> That is SO sweet!!!


It is, he knows how much I love Miss Sicily bags


----------



## DontBeBasic

Got myself a little love letter (envelope clutch with shoulder strap) from Moschino this week.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Runway Rebel said:


> My husband surprised me with this Dolce & Gabbana Miss Sicily bag for our anniversary. He apparently did a POS over the phone a week before our trip. He asked me when we got there to take a look around and I did...for awhile, but then I was actually been wanting to see Dior first next door. So we walked out, and a SA gentleman chased after me as I stepped out and said, Ma'am...you forgot your bag. LOL, my husband got me on video. So we went back in and they served us champagne too. Too sweet! I did go to Dior after, but I wasn't feeling anything in there. Haven't really "looked" at Dior since Galliano left (unfortunately).
> 
> This bag is actually something I had been wanting, and he saw my text to my best friend and asked the D&G SAs if they had it and they did.


I LOVE the layered graphics on this bag!  Good job to your husband, and congratulations on your anniversary.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Runway Rebel said:


> My husband surprised me with this Dolce & Gabbana Miss Sicily bag for our anniversary. He apparently did a POS over the phone a week before our trip. He asked me when we got there to take a look around and I did...for awhile, but then I was actually been wanting to see Dior first next door. So we walked out, and a SA gentleman chased after me as I stepped out and said, Ma'am...you forgot your bag. LOL, my husband got me on video. So we went back in and they served us champagne too. Too sweet! I did go to Dior after, but I wasn't feeling anything in there. Haven't really "looked" at Dior since Galliano left (unfortunately).
> 
> This bag is actually something I had been wanting, and he saw my text to my best friend and asked the D&G SAs if they had it and they did.



This bag is gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Congrats on your anniversary, and your thoughtful husband—that’s a pretty cool surprise [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Judipotee

I just purchased  Henri Bendel.  I want to know how to pronounce the handbag company Prune


----------



## bags connoiseur

My Givenchy Antigona Medium in oxblood is everything i want in a bag. In love!


----------



## Judipotee

Very nice


----------



## LucyMadrid

I have just purchased this neverfull, the big one, a good size shopping bag


----------



## LucyMadrid

LadyInLA said:


> View attachment 4007643
> 
> 
> My MIF Speedy B 30. Thinking I should have got the 35...


I have both sizes, damier 30 and monogram 35 and use them.both, depending on the occasion. I have used them.for years and the 30 is very practical too


----------



## Fab41

Chanel Black caviar ghw rectangular mini... bag #3 for 2018...why wait


----------



## GGGirl

Runway Rebel said:


> My husband surprised me with this Dolce & Gabbana Miss Sicily bag for our anniversary. He apparently did a POS over the phone a week before our trip. He asked me when we got there to take a look around and I did...for awhile, but then I was actually been wanting to see Dior first next door. So we walked out, and a SA gentleman chased after me as I stepped out and said, Ma'am...you forgot your bag. LOL, my husband got me on video. So we went back in and they served us champagne too. Too sweet! I did go to Dior after, but I wasn't feeling anything in there. Haven't really "looked" at Dior since Galliano left (unfortunately).
> 
> This bag is actually something I had been wanting, and he saw my text to my best friend and asked the D&G SAs if they had it and they did.



That bag is so gorgeous! Your husband is a real sweetheart! Like the scarf too. Congratulations!


----------



## tbestes

I found these at Nordstrom Rack for half price. Love the size and the style. I think they look like much more than their $129 sale price tag!


----------



## southernbelle43

Preloved Proenza Schouler PS1 medium in oxblood. I fell in love with this bag the first time I ever opened the PS thread. I frankly never dreamed that I would own one and now I do.
The leather is in immaculate condition.


----------



## aas4630

I had never really heard of this bag line, but the color got me! A little splurge from my trip to Adelaide...


----------



## southernbelle43

aas4630 said:


> I had never really heard of this bag line, but the color got me! A little splurge from my trip to Adelaide...


Apparently Meghan Markle loves them also.  Lovely bag!!!!


----------



## KCeboKing

My newest LV from our last trip to Vegas! Neverfull MM. I love it!


----------



## MHLee

aas4630 said:


> I had never really heard of this bag line, but the color got me! A little splurge from my trip to Adelaide...


I love this bag line! I do some editorial writing and I wrote a couple small press pieces on them! Absolutely beautiful bags and leather... yours is gorgeous, I've had my eye on a couple I love for awhile now!


----------



## Natifim

It’s not from a premier designer...I bought this Schutz handbag, it’s from the Villains collection. 
According to the store, “ it has a Cruella De Vil print and is perfect for day-to-day and evening occasions that demand style. The inner lining is also made with the dalmatian pints, bringing more of the mood of the villain to the surface.”

I’m so in love with it!


----------



## jackie_rn

After seeing a lot of people using the adjustable Monogram strap on a Favorite MM in the Monogram print, I just had to buy it (I already have one on the DE print). Lucky for me, when I walked into my local LV inside Neiman Marcus, they just got one in that day [emoji173]️


----------



## ChangeMe

Just purchased my periwinkle Givenchy mini Antigona bag. I have been waiting so long for it 'cause I wrote the wrong postal code. Now I always have this https://worldpostalcode.com/  zip code lookup near at hand.
There is a photo.


----------



## RitaLA

My small YSL wallet on chain (aka WOC).   Really enjoying it. Leather looks and feels fabulous.


----------



## Vivejka

A Gucci messenger bag.

I need a bag that is easy to carry when travelling. [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## tweeety

I love the trapeze [emoji7][emoji7]



Added a small one to join my medium [emoji173]️


----------



## LadyInLA

LucyMadrid said:


> I have both sizes, damier 30 and monogram 35 and use them.both, depending on the occasion. I have used them.for years and the 30 is very practical too



Thank you!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

LV Papillon NM in DE [emoji173] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## March786

Ummmmmm so this years big purchase, i really wanted the rectangular mini, but it’s very hard to get my hands on one, then this popped up and I just couldn’t say no


----------



## TheLifestyleDiva

Mélie [emoji177]


----------



## myluvofbags

My first YSL
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## elenkat27

I’ve been bad! Second handbag purchase this year a new Longchamp Le Pliage Large. 





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Addicted to bags

I'm embarrassed to show what I've bought in the last 30 days. It's like I've been handbag possessed, or that's what I'm telling myself. 8 handbags in that time frame!! I'll try to take pics and share.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Natifim said:


> It’s not from a premier designer...I bought this Schutz handbag, it’s from the Villains collection.
> According to the store, “ it has a Cruella De Vil print and is perfect for day-to-day and evening occasions that demand style. The inner lining is also made with the dalmatian pints, bringing more of the mood of the villain to the surface.”
> 
> I’m so in love with it!


Very cool looking! Enjoy


----------



## Rikilove10

I just grabbed this gorgeous regular sized Rogue in the color Melon at Nordstrom Rack. I've been eyeing this exact beauty since last year. I am beyond thrilled!


----------



## elenkat27

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm embarrassed to show what I've bought in the last 30 days. It's like I've been handbag possessed, or that's what I'm telling myself. 8 handbags in that time frame!! I'll try to take pics and share.


OMG IM IN THE SAME BOAT! Not quite 8 bags but 3 which for me is WAY more than usual! I keep telling myself I'm treating myself because I've been through stress with finishing up college!


----------



## MM1565

I was never a fan of LV.  Never thought I'd want, much less OWN, one.  The Pochette Metis changed my mind!  I walked in, took one look and BAM!  She's mine!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ok here are some pictures of what I've gone crazy on the past 30 days... But first let me share with you some background info.

Last April my home was burglarized and the little "blankety-blanks" stole *all* of my LV designer bags. I was so mad and upset I decided to not even think about designer bags any more and for almost a whole year I succeeded. Then I bought my Gateway bag, the LV Gracefull PM Hobo in DE. That one bag opened the floodgates again, but this time I decided to diversify my designers. I had no intention of going so crazy this quickly, but once an addict, always an addict I guess  .... In no particular order, An Hermes Toolbox 20.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Burberry cross body. Can't remember the name

Loewe Puzzle bag in small. I love this bag so much I ended up with two!


----------



## Addicted to bags

A Chanel Flap Bag with Top Handle (terrible name but that's what the tag says)
	

		
			
		

		
	



LV Calfskin backpack and a pretty twilly my SA picked out for her.


----------



## Addicted to bags

...Hermes Picotin 22


	

		
			
		

		
	
 A Fendi Peekaboo in Mini. I also ordered one in gray which should arrive this week  And I don't have a pic of the bag that restarted it all, the LV Graceful Hobo in DE. So I am beyond Ban Island and am now living on Ban Planet for quite a while! Don't know how I got this crazy which is why this is embarrassing, but I know you ladies and gents on here are the only ones who could appreciate my crazy spree and addiction  ..... I just re-counted, with the grey Fendi peekaboo which is coming, that's 10 bags!!! OMG


----------



## Addicted to bags

elenkat27 said:


> OMG IM IN THE SAME BOAT! Not quite 8 bags but 3 which for me is WAY more than usual! I keep telling myself I'm treating myself because I've been through stress with finishing up college!


We should start a Help/Rehab Group for Bagaholics! Congrats on finishing up college!! 3 bags is totally within reason for that accomplishment!! Please share pics or mod shots


----------



## elenkat27

Addicted to bags said:


> We should start a Help Group for Bagaholics! Congrats on finishing up college!! 3 bags is totally within reason for that accomplishment!! Please share pics or mod shots


Haha we should start a Handbags Anonymous group! That'd be hilarious! 2 our of 3 have been shared on this group, the other one arrives tomorrow (from my vice, Fashionphile)!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

elenkat27 said:


> Haha we should start a Handbags Anonymous group! That'd be hilarious! 2 our of 3 have been shared on this group, the other one arrives tomorrow (from my vice, Fashionphile)!!


Let me page back and see what you got 
Nice classic choices!!


----------



## fuel122909

Addicted to bags said:


> ...Hermes Picotin 22
> View attachment 4047253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fendi Peekaboo in Mini. I also ordered one in gray which should arrive this week  And I don't have a pic of the bag that restarted it all, the LV Graceful Hobo in DE. So I am beyond Ban Island and am now living on Ban Planet for quite a while! Don't know how I got this crazy which is why this is embarrassing, but I know you ladies and gents on here are the only ones who could appreciate my crazy spree and addiction  ..... I just re-counted, with the grey Fendi peekaboo which is coming, that's 10 bags!!! OMG
> View attachment 4047256



OMG....fabulous bags


----------



## Addicted to bags

fuel122909 said:


> OMG....fabulous bags


Thank you kindly fuel


----------



## elenkat27

Okay here she is my 3rd new bag this month! A  Chloe Mini Sac! In blush nude!  
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## SWlife

I’m loving the bags you ladies bought!


----------



## Tanasiluv

My newest purchase is the Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini in Dune Aloe Hibiscus. I know that PS bags aren’t trendy anymore but I seriously love my new baby! She’s been on my wishlist for yearsssss & now this beauty is mine forever! Hahaha [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] 





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## southernbelle43

Tanasiluv said:


> My newest purchase is the Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini in Dune Aloe Hibiscus. I know that PS bags aren’t trendy anymore but I seriously love my new baby! She’s been on my wishlist for yearsssss & now this beauty is mine forever! Hahaha [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4048455
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum[/QUOTE
> 
> It is lovely!  And IMHO who cares what the “trend” is.  If it speaks to YOU, buy it, wear it, make your own trend!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Addicted to bags

elenkat27 said:


> Okay here she is my 3rd new bag this month! A  Chloe Mini Sac! In blush nude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047854
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


NICE!!!! Sweet choice elenkat!


----------



## Tanasiluv

Thanks boo! [emoji38]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Runway Rebel

Natifim said:


> It’s not from a premier designer...I bought this Schutz handbag, it’s from the Villains collection.
> According to the store, “ it has a Cruella De Vil print and is perfect for day-to-day and evening occasions that demand style. The inner lining is also made with the dalmatian pints, bringing more of the mood of the villain to the surface.”
> 
> I’m so in love with it!



That's a very lovely bag and something I would buy. The fact that it's not ubiquitous is a plus, an added bonus if you ask me. I would pay $2,600 for it. Great find and enjoy your purse!


----------



## Tanasiluv

DptFeminin said:


> Hello luxury lovers, I lead a study on the luxury products consumption within the scope of my master degree. Could you take 10 minutes of your time to answer this questionnaire if you are an online luxury buyer please? I thank you in advance for your participation! It is a huge help
> Wishing you a lovely day,
> Please please please, thank you so much!
> 
> *FILL THE QUESTIONNAIRE IN *⇒ https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdBUEpHEE_UPIONsNKMQ0-vKkuu1-jOqYmVX0ZSPMgBcF83RQ/viewform



Completed the survey! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fuel122909

I know this is sooooo yesterday but I couldn’t resist the cuteness and most importantly the price. 

Alexander Wang’s mini rockie (older seasons color)


----------



## elenkat27

Addicted to bags said:


> NICE!!!! Sweet choice elenkat!



Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> ...Hermes Picotin 22
> View attachment 4047253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fendi Peekaboo in Mini. I also ordered one in gray which should arrive this week  And I don't have a pic of the bag that restarted it all, the LV Graceful Hobo in DE. So I am beyond Ban Island and am now living on Ban Planet for quite a while! Don't know how I got this crazy which is why this is embarrassing, but I know you ladies and gents on here are the only ones who could appreciate my crazy spree and addiction  ..... I just re-counted, with the grey Fendi peekaboo which is coming, that's 10 bags!!! OMG
> View attachment 4047256


Whoa woman you’ve been on a serious rollCongrats on all. That blue Picotin is way too sweet for words


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> ...Hermes Picotin 22
> View attachment 4047253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fendi Peekaboo in Mini. I also ordered one in gray which should arrive this week  And I don't have a pic of the bag that restarted it all, the LV Graceful Hobo in DE. So I am beyond Ban Island and am now living on Ban Planet for quite a while! Don't know how I got this crazy which is why this is embarrassing, but I know you ladies and gents on here are the only ones who could appreciate my crazy spree and addiction  ..... I just re-counted, with the grey Fendi peekaboo which is coming, that's 10 bags!!! OMG
> View attachment 4047256



So sorry to hear that you were burglarized—that’s everyone’s nightmare!!!  I hope your insurance covered most of your losses.  The silver lining is all your bags are AMAZING—love the diversity of brands and styles[emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322].


----------



## Kendie26

Mini Gucci Marmont in nude color was on my list for over a year


----------



## Styleguru

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

GeorginaLavender said:


> So sorry to hear that you were burglarized—that’s everyone’s nightmare!!!  I hope your insurance covered most of your losses.  The silver lining is all your bags are AMAZING—love the diversity of brands and styles[emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322].


Thank you for your kind words GeorginaLavender. It really sucked when I got home and found my home burglarized. Yes insurance covered most of my losses but my replacement bags are far exceeding my original collection, lol.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kendie26 said:


> Mini Gucci Marmont in nude color was on my list for over a year


Gorgeous Kendie!!!


----------



## Styleguru

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!


I just bought


----------



## Styleguru

Styleguru said:


> I just bought


I just bought a 35 cm birkin used in Barenia with matte gold hardware but I have some doubts on the leather whether it is Barenia?
can anybody help me identified it? I have doubt because the mark is in gold color and not blind  but shop staff say that Hermes say it can also have gold ink mark on Barenia ?


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> Gorgeous Kendie!!!


Thank you so much & Congrats again on your newbies!!


----------



## catsinthebag

Styleguru said:


> View attachment 4051607
> View attachment 4051608
> 
> I just bought a 35 cm birkin used in Barenia with matte gold hardware but I have some doubts on the leather whether it is Barenia?
> can anybody help me identified it? I have doubt because the mark is in gold color and not blind  but shop staff say that Hermes say it can also have gold ink mark on Barenia ?



You should post this in the Hermes forum. I’ve always heard Barenia has a blind stamp, but the ladies over there are much more knowledgeable than I am, and they’ll know if this is Barenia or not.


----------



## Styleguru

catsinthebag said:


> You should post this in the Hermes forum. I’ve always heard Barenia has a blind stamp, but the ladies over there are much more knowledgeable than I am, and they’ll know if this is Barenia or not.


THank you for your kind suggestions! As I am a newbie here and not sure how to use the forum.


----------



## Styleguru

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you so much & Congrats again on your newbies!!


THank you!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

The one on the left is not an official newbie but an exchange for the Coal colored mini peekaboo. The new one is the Fendi Essentially peekaboo, a new size for them. And then a comparison shot of the Mini and Essentially.


----------



## cheidel

This is the last bag I bought which was in February.  My LV Neverfull GM in DE.


----------



## Addicted to bags

cheidel said:


> This is the last bag I bought which was in February.  My LV Neverfull GM in DE.


Your orange epi cosmetic pouch is too cute!


----------



## truelvoe




----------



## aa12

Lalaloopsy12345 said:


> A fanny pack!!!!  I regretted not purchasing the first one I fell for in 2014.
> 
> View attachment 4033465


Love this one! Do you mind me asking where you purchased it?


----------



## Addicted to bags

truelvoe said:


> View attachment 4052578
> View attachment 4052579


So cute!!!! Can you show an interior pic? I've been curious how you open it and what's inside. Are you finding it easy to use?


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Mini Gucci Marmont in nude color was on my list for over a year



Yay Kendie! I keep seeing this bag on people and love it more each time, perfect nude shade and carefree style [emoji4]


----------



## JLVover93

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!


I just bought the Reverse Pochette Metis! I’ve been wanting it for a long time- I have it in Empreinte Noir but the Reverse makes my heart sing!


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Yay Kendie! I keep seeing this bag on people and love it more each time, perfect nude shade and carefree style [emoji4]


Yeahgirlie i think you need to become twinsies w/ me on this one It would look AMAZING on your sweet figure Oh & thank you, as always


----------



## Law

JLVover93 said:


> I just bought the Reverse Pochette Metis! I’ve been wanting it for a long time- I have it in Empreinte Noir but the Reverse makes my heart sing!



JLVover93, what a great bag. I just love the reverse monogram, I’m gagging for a Pochette Metis, they are just lovely.


----------



## lotusfeet

Saint Laurent Nikki. [emoji171] the edginess and rock look !


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Yeahgirlie i think you need to become twinsies w/ me on this one It would look AMAZING on your sweet figure Oh & thank you, as always



Its tempting indeed Kendie, I’ve never bought Gucci bags before but hear the quality is really good, I’m torn between this and a reissue camera bag!

Bet it looks fabulous on your fine self too girl


----------



## sashaj

JLVover93 said:


> I just bought the Reverse Pochette Metis! I’ve been wanting it for a long time- I have it in Empreinte Noir but the Reverse makes my heart sing!



Amazing [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! If you don’t mind me asking, did you purchase your bag through Louis Vuitton directly or a reseller? I’ve recently decided on this bag myself and am trying to see what’s the likelihood of me actually getting one through Louis Vuitton anytime soon.


----------



## TiteCath

My first Chanel ever! Black lambskin chevron WOC with silver hardware! [emoji7]


----------



## Zoe C

fayden said:


> New to me Balenciaga flat brass first from 2002. I love it.



Wow!! What a unicorn!!! [emoji7]


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

My first Chanel.  Jumbo Caviar SHW.


----------



## lemonhead130

Found in a consignment store for less than  $60!


----------



## cheidel

Addicted to bags said:


> Your orange epi cosmetic pouch is too cute!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## frzsri

[emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## anasanfran

I finally found a mint condition Gucci Rania Large Top Handle just last night. I can't believe I missed it when it was out and have been looking for a while now. Whew! That's one less bag on the Want List.


----------



## foreverbagslove

I was lucky enough to get this baby. The caviar is so luxurious compared to my jumbo. Happy Friday, everyone [emoji4]


----------



## traveler727

fuel122909 said:


> View attachment 4048971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is sooooo yesterday but I couldn’t resist the cuteness and most importantly the price.
> 
> Alexander Wang’s mini rockie (older seasons color)


I just bought one in black.  I love it!


----------



## traveler727

Addicted to bags said:


> ...Hermes Picotin 22
> View attachment 4047253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fendi Peekaboo in Mini. I also ordered one in gray which should arrive this week  And I don't have a pic of the bag that restarted it all, the LV Graceful Hobo in DE. So I am beyond Ban Island and am now living on Ban Planet for quite a while! Don't know how I got this crazy which is why this is embarrassing, but I know you ladies and gents on here are the only ones who could appreciate my crazy spree and addiction  ..... I just re-counted, with the grey Fendi peekaboo which is coming, that's 10 bags!!! OMG
> View attachment 4047256


Omg!  Good for you!  I wish I could go this crazy and buy this many gorgeous bags!  Bravo!  Great collection!


----------



## anasanfran

Oh boy, less than 24 hours ago I posted what my newest bag was and now I have to post the NEW newest bag. I am completely out of control and have a serious bag OCD! I need some serious therapy or a 12 Step Program or SOMETHING!!! Now that I am completely tapped out, I am not sure how I will eat this month. Ehhhh, eating is overrated. But believe me when I say THE BAG BAN IS ON!!!!! No new bag will enter this house for at least six months!!!!! Anyhoo, here is my newer newest bag, LV Alma MM in fuschia. P.S. This is how sick I am...I already owned this bag but sold it because I needed the money to buy some other bag that I was illing over and now that I bought it again, it went up $200. Idiot I am. And feeling guilty as HELL!!!!! Instead of feeling happy over my new bags, I am feeling more like Violet Beauregarde, the spoiled brat girl from Willy Wonka that turns blue.


----------



## fuel122909

traveler727 said:


> I just bought one in black.  I love it!



Yay! I know they are so cute


----------



## MTHealthyLiving

Just ordered this one over the weekend, but haven't gotten it yet.  

It's waaaaay out of my style comfort zone, but I fell in LOVE with it the moment I saw it!


----------



## MTHealthyLiving

Also ordered this one over the weekend.  Wanted a basic black tote.


----------



## MTHealthyLiving

I have a SERIOUS purse problem!!!! 
I have purchased all of these recently (over the last year) as well.
My husband is ready to kill me!


----------



## pianolize

MTHealthyLiving said:


> Just ordered this one over the weekend, but haven't gotten it yet.
> 
> It's waaaaay out of my style comfort zone, but I fell in LOVE with it the moment I saw it!


This is gorgeous!!! (I have nothing like it, either!)


----------



## MTHealthyLiving

Thank you!  I'm so excited to get it!


----------



## aidore

hey,, so I just order this Ralph Lauren grey bucket bag... hopefully going to like it...


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

I brought this See by Chloé backpack online and it arrived yesterday.


----------



## foreverbagslove

Went into the store to get the Clapton but walked out with this alma bb (bonus: its MIF) [emoji173]️


----------



## myluvofbags

LV mylockme bb, Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## GeorginaLavender




----------



## stylistbydesign

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4067482


Ooooo, that is FABULOUS.


----------



## OPERA12MI

Not a handbag but a wallet.


----------



## DutchGirl007

Chanel Bowling Bag super light weight, roomy and scrumptious!!


----------



## LATX123

lbbolton said:


> *
> View attachment 3995440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vintage Coach Basic Bag that arrived yesterday from eBay.  I finished painting Lady and the Tramp on it today. The other two were painted in the past couple of months. I seem to be in some kind of weird Disney phase.*



WOW!! These are incredible!!! You are so talented! Do you ever do commission work?


----------



## diane278

Baton de Craie Pochette


----------



## mrshandbagforever

My 2nd MK Riley large in black. Can fit laptop for work. This is my very first post here or in any forum  Every time when I research a bag, purse forum always pops up and never fails.


----------



## mrshandbagforever

Ok...got three bags in two months...(my defence is that I sold a few bags as well...) I was so lucky to find these discontinued Fossil Sydney Satchel!!!


----------



## FromtheBay2DTLA

This is actually a bday present for one of the girls... I got an early start!


----------



## Isaberura

My gorgeous Gucci Dionysus suede in black. Really concern about the black, but I don't really like the canvas one with logos on it, so I opted for this one. Hopefully it can be worn really well.


----------



## JD Chooz & Bagz

This lovely pink Chanel clutch is on its way to my house as we speak


----------



## twinkle*twinkle

Very first post on the purse forum = Very last handbag I bought


----------



## Addicted to bags

twinkle*twinkle said:


> Very first post on the purse forum = Very last handbag I bought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070658


Very cool!


----------



## twinkle*twinkle

Addicted to bags said:


> Very cool!


Thanks! Completely unexpected, but the chain detail got me...


----------



## Addicted to bags

twinkle*twinkle said:


> Thanks! Completely unexpected, but the chain detail got me...


Is she easy to use? Low maintenance, easy access, etc...?


----------



## Love Of My Life

BV galuchat knot


----------



## twinkle*twinkle

Addicted to bags said:


> Is she easy to use? Low maintenance, easy access, etc...?


To be honest, I have yet to use it as I see it as more of a Fall/Winter bag although it’s from the Spring collection. The bag is more structured, so I’m guessing it may be easier to find things in it compared to a Speedy (without organizer). With respect to access, it’s ok as long as you don’t mind the slightly tighter zipper opening due to its boxy structure. I like the contrast of the low maintenance reverse monogram canvas on the bottom half of the bag to the smooth calfskin on the top, but I do foresee potential wear on the calfskin with use (especially getting in and out of it)... time will tell. For now, it’s certainly pretty to look at!

(I just realized the photo I used above shows the strap from my reverse monogram Pochette Metis, which I intend to use to allow crossbody carry. The bag itself comes with a shorter black strap for shoulder carry.)


----------



## rachelburton17

One more aldo to the stock!


----------



## marmitenot

I purchased this used.  Opinions?  Ralph Lauren Alligator.  Is this considered a Ricky style?


----------



## Alice_novee

Latest addition to the family


----------



## faithbw

LV Siena MM. It should be coming via UPS today!


----------



## BlueCherry

Bought this little cutie a few days ago and I’m enjoying it immensely


----------



## malle1985

Vintage Hermes Kelly


----------



## marmitenot

twinkle*twinkle said:


> Very first post on the purse forum = Very last handbag I bought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070658


LOVE that bag.


----------



## foreverbagslove

I didn't purchase this tote. My colleague was in London covering the royal wedding and she brought me this since she knew how much I loved bag. Awwww, the detail is amazing and I absolutely adore it!
[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## aidore

malle1985 said:


> Vintage Hermes Kelly



Love it ..  it’s my dream


----------



## twinkle*twinkle

marmitenot said:


> LOVE that bag.



It was a surprise find & purchase for me. Looking forward to using it!


----------



## taho

Prada Corsaire in Olive. Picked it up at Neiman Marcus last night.  I love the size,  compartments and the crossbody strap is so comfy!


----------



## blackjicky




----------



## blackjicky

balenciaga enveope clutch perfect condition 2011 on ebay
blue paon


----------



## blackjicky

love the green prada bag


----------



## kathydep

My Hermes Special Order! B25 Craie x Gold


----------



## southernbelle43

Natifim said:


> It’s not from a premier designer...I bought this Schutz handbag, it’s from the Villains collection.
> According to the store, “ it has a Cruella De Vil print and is perfect for day-to-day and evening occasions that demand style. The inner lining is also made with the dalmatian pints, bringing more of the mood of the villain to the surface.”
> 
> I’m so in love with it!


That is really cute.  I bet it brings a smile to your face when you look at it.


----------



## Gabs007

Fendi Spybag, had one ages ago and it was stolen, so after a really stressful week, decided to treat myself


----------



## Julieginger

Chanel vanity case bag


----------



## Julieginger

I'm interesting for Chanel 2017P boy bag taupe color 
Is anyone's has ?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ok I know I said I was on ban planet but I took a quick rocket ship back for one more bag.... 
This is at the store. I will do a proper photo later. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> Ok I know I said I was on ban planet but I took a quick rocket ship back for one more bag....
> This is at the store. I will do a proper photo later. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4080711


Happy Congrats (you naught gal!...ban island awaits you again) I’ve always adored the Picotin as my favorite H bag, along w/ the Kelly’s & you chose a phenomenal color!


----------



## MAGJES

Addicted to bags said:


> Ok I know I said I was on ban planet but I took a quick rocket ship back for one more bag....
> This is at the store. I will do a proper photo later. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4080711


Love the color!!


----------



## MAGJES

Vert Vertigo B25.
I LOVE green bags!!


----------



## pixiegeldof

Picked up this beauty on a recent trip to Miami− I couldn't resist her!


----------



## Addicted to bags

MAGJES said:


> Vert Vertigo B25.
> I LOVE green bags!!


I was offered a Vert Vertigo in a Lindy 26 yesterday. It's a beautiful color  but I'm afraid I won't know what to match it with. The colors I was wearing yesterday didn't help... I hope I don't regret turning her down


----------



## sdkitty

Michael Kors collection Tonne hobo


----------



## SWlife

Gabs007 said:


> Fendi Spybag, had one ages ago and it was stolen, so after a really stressful week, decided to treat myself



Good for you. Hope the next week is so much better for you.


----------



## MAGJES

Addicted to bags said:


> I was offered a Vert Vertigo in a Lindy 26 yesterday. It's a beautiful color  but I'm afraid I won't know what to match it with. The colors I was wearing yesterday didn't help... I hope I don't regret turning her down
> View attachment 4080983


That’s really Pretty!  I really want to try a Lindy.
Do you think the 26 size is too small for everyday?


----------



## Yodabest

Hermès Evelyne PM in etain


----------



## MAGJES

PC1984 said:


> Hermès Evelyne PM in etain


I love Etain!  Great choice for an Evelyne.


----------



## Addicted to bags

MAGJES said:


> That’s really Pretty!  I really want to try a Lindy.
> Do you think the 26 size is too small for everyday?


I love the Lindy too and want to buy one when the perfect color comes. The 26 is my preferred size but I don't carry a lot on a daily basis and I'm petite, 5'1. Even the SA agreed the 26 was a better size for my frame. 

How much do you carry in your bags? Minimalist or kitchen sink?


----------



## Yodabest

MAGJES said:


> I love Etain!  Great choice for an Evelyne.



Thanks! I went through so many bags.. at one point I owned the Evelyne in gold, etoupe, and blue nuit with the multicolored strap. They all went back because I didn’t like the color. The etain is just


----------



## dmmiller




----------



## Addicted to bags

Introducing the Pictotin 18 in the new leather Taurillon Maurice. It's a little stiffer which is great for the Pico, they tend to slouch too much. Now I don't have to get an insert (I hope).


----------



## BlueCherry

Addicted to bags said:


> Introducing the Pictotin 18 in the new leather Taurillon Maurice. It's a little stiffer which is great for the Pico, they tend to slouch too much. Now I don't have to get an insert (I hope).
> View attachment 4081904



Gorgeous colour and the leather looks great!


----------



## kojiko

Chanel Boy Bag! I fell in love! Love at first sight. Just picked it up today!


----------



## Addicted to bags

BigCherry said:


> Gorgeous colour and the leather looks great!


Thank you BigCherry! I carried her yesterday, today and will again tomorrow. Trying to break her in and see how the new leather holds up.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kendie26 said:


> Happy Congrats (you naught gal!...ban island awaits you again) I’ve always adored the Picotin as my favorite H bag, along w/ the Kelly’s & you chose a phenomenal color!


What can I say Kendie? I think my name says it all


----------



## Incalifornia7

Large Chanel cc trendy


----------



## MHLee

M2Malletier Annabelle Metallic Clutch with Chain for wedding season — I'm on the fence a bit. Thinking about returning and going for a more classic style.


----------



## melblvoe

Just got this one from Mykonos ☺️


----------



## EscalaManila

My Le Boy! Bought it preloved but still love it!


----------



## cubicu

MCM large Milla tote!


----------



## Law

cubicu said:


> MCM large Milla tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083006
> 
> View attachment 4083007



So lovely! My friend has the small version of this tote in a stunning really/turquoise colour, it gives me bag envy every time. 

Love this bag it’s very chic and timeless


----------



## SWlife

cubicu said:


> MCM large Milla tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083006
> 
> View attachment 4083007



Wow! 
Where did the crossbody/shoulder strap come from, if you don’t mind my asking?


----------



## rome aguila

My recent bag is a Kate Spade Cameron Large Lane. Bought it in a recently opened outlet shop here in Hiroshima at 50 or 60% off. So happy with it.


----------



## cubicu

gacats said:


> Wow!
> Where did the crossbody/shoulder strap come from, if you don’t mind my asking?


It’s included with the bag! Although it’s not adjustable, I find it to be the perfect length for over the shoulder wear. It is also broad enough where it does not dig into my shoulder and the backing material behind the leather is similar to a seatbelt so it’s very durable and worry free.


----------



## SWlife

cubicu said:


> It’s included with the bag! Although it’s not adjustable, I find it to be the perfect length for over the shoulder wear. It is also broad enough where it does not dig into my shoulder and the backing material behind the leather is similar to a seatbelt so it’s very durable and worry free.



I love me some structured bags with a heavy shoulder strap. Yours is very nice! Thanks for responding!


----------



## JPD5366

Bought this beauty last week.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> She's here


Love this bag. May I ask how the shape is performing so far?


----------



## ScottyGal

Betsey Johnson


----------



## Addicted to bags

_Lee said:


> Betsey Johnson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088053


Makes me want to have a fresh crab salad,


----------



## meowmix318

Addicted to bags said:


> Makes me want to have a fresh crab salad, [emoji38]


And you will be stylish with this purse when you do eat that salad


----------



## ScottyGal

And got this within the last hour [emoji23] so cute I couldn't resist [emoji192]


----------



## TequilaG

pjhm said:


> My husband bought himself a vintage guitar and I bought a new purse-mine's lighter...!


You and your husband have the exact same taste as me and my husband.


----------



## TequilaG

iNeedCoffee said:


> I have been expanding my horizons by buying one premier bag a year. Last year was Gucci; this year it's Chloé. I bought this Marcie at Saks in Atlanta this past weekend.


I want this same bag to be my next purchase. Wear it in good health.


----------



## RitaLA

Chanel WOC caviar leather with antique gold finish. First chanel purchase. Super excited!!!


----------



## luvleeness

Got the Chloe mini pixie belt bag in gold last weekend. It's the east-west pixie with adjustable gold chain. It fits a bit more than my small ysl woc that hubby got me last january. A delayed birthday gift. Love them both.


----------



## Whereami

twinkle*twinkle said:


> Very first post on the purse forum = Very last handbag I bought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070658


Pretty bag. Could you share how the bag is holding its structure?


----------



## SWlife

_Lee said:


> Betsey Johnson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088053



I feel kind of lousy lately, but this made me smile.


----------



## luvleeness

Whereami said:


> Pretty bag. Could you share how the bag is holding its structure?


Thanks  it holds its shape well, especially the sides due its roundedness. The front and back are pretty firm too but with some flexibility should the bag ever slightly be over stuffed. Would have preferred the inner pocket to be wider and for the bag to have an outside back pocket. But overall it's good enough for the intended purpose: to carry basic essentials for statement or evening outings.


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

lbbolton said:


> *
> View attachment 3995440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vintage Coach Basic Bag that arrived yesterday from eBay.  I finished painting Lady and the Tramp on it today. The other two were painted in the past couple of months. I seem to be in some kind of weird Disney phase.*



I love that Bambi one! So talented!


----------



## luvleeness

luvleeness said:


> Thanks  it holds its shape well, especially the sides due its roundedness. The front and back are pretty firm too but with some flexibility should the bag ever slightly be over stuffed. Would have preferred the inner pocket to be wider and for the bag to have an outside back pocket. But overall it's good enough for the intended purpose: to carry basic essentials for statement or evening outings.


Oops... so, so silly me. Respnded to a post not intended for me. Sorry.


----------



## gga

First and probably last Antigona. Several years old, never carried, essentially a new bag, except I didn’t get it from a store


----------



## gga

And it arrived with a gold TF Jennifer clutch, also never carried. I’m going to have to behave for awhile, at least until my closet is installed.


----------



## lbbolton

GaladrielDelabois said:


> I love that Bambi one! So talented!


Thank you, GaladrielDelabois!


----------



## Godzilla Cat

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!


----------



## Godzilla Cat

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!


----------



## BlueCherry

My last Phoebe Philo purchase


----------



## Godzilla Cat

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!


----------



## SEWDimples

JPD5366 said:


> Bought this beauty last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086155


Congrats! The Rogue satchel is a great bag. Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

gga said:


> And it arrived with a gold TF Jennifer clutch, also never carried. I’m going to have to behave for awhile, at least until my closet is installed.


Great bags, congrats!  I am loving your nail color! May I ask the color and brand names? TIA!


----------



## carterazo

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 4093375
> 
> 
> My last Phoebe Philo purchase


Love the color! [emoji7]


----------



## BlueCherry

carterazo said:


> Love the color! [emoji7]



Thank you  very bland compared to your stunning colours though


----------



## carterazo

BigCherry said:


> Thank you  very bland compared to your stunning colours though [emoji38]


Not at all, it's beautiful!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ok, this is probably the last bag for awhile.... what's beyond Ban Planet?!?


----------



## gga

Carterazo, I’d happily tell you if I knew, but these aren’t my hands!  I’m in the middle of a move and a major closet reno, so my hands and my entire environment are wrecked. It’s one of the reasons I wanted something beautiful to counteract the chaos. I do agree it’s a beautiful polish color!


----------



## pianolize

gga said:


> Carterazo, I’d happily tell you if I knew, but these aren’t my hands!  I’m in the middle of a move and a major closet reno, so my hands and my entire environment are wrecked. It’s one of the reasons I wanted something beautiful to counteract the chaos. I do agree it’s a beautiful polish color!


That's funny, bc I was admiring them too! I just painted my nails brightly for a day, but all I can think of is chipping/dents..


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Ok, this is probably the last bag for awhile....* what's beyond Ban Planet?!? *
> 
> View attachment 4093970
> View attachment 4093971


"To BANfinity and beyond!"
I love your bag! Congrats!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> "To BANfinity and beyond!"
> I love your bag! Congrats!


Banifinity and beyond? That's a good one!!! 
I think my credit cards, check book and cash should be taken away from me,


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Banifinity and beyond? That's a good one!!!
> I think my credit cards, check book and cash should be taken away from me,


But, then you'd have nothing to carry in your beautiful bag.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> But, then you'd have nothing to carry in your beautiful bag.


HAHAHa! Good point you make RuedeNesle. Notice I used the word "probably"


----------



## aisyaj

Coach


----------



## myluvofbags

Salvatore Ferragamo Small Sophia


----------



## twinkle*twinkle

Whereami said:


> Pretty bag. Could you share how the bag is holding its structure?



Thanks! I’ve been using other bags and am waiting for Fall/Winter to take this one out; however, I can say that the bag is very structured because of the way it’s put together. Here’s a photo showing how the side pieces are stitched together, providing extra “reinforcement” to the boxy structure. 


I think the main potential problematic spot is at the top, where I can foresee some wear of the calfskin leather with frequent use getting in and out of the bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

myluvofbags said:


> Salvatore Ferragamo Small Sophia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095871


Love this color! Congrats!


----------



## pianolize

RuedeNesle said:


> But, then you'd have nothing to carry in your beautiful bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this color! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## 54plus1

Just got the LV Babylone PM bag in Mahina black leather.


----------



## myluvofbags

54plus1 said:


> View attachment 4097090
> 
> Just got the LV Babylone PM bag in Mahina black leather.


This is amazing, I love it!


----------



## Piinktulip

Furla mini in gold


----------



## diaoziao

New to the forum and here are two bags I just bought and I am in heaven.
Hermes Cinhetic and Birkin 30 in M8 Togo PHW!


----------



## Law

diaoziao said:


> New to the forum and here are two bags I just bought and I am in heaven.
> Hermes Cinhetic and Birkin 30 in M8 Togo PHW!
> View attachment 4098146
> View attachment 4098145



Welcome, I love your Hermès! That Birkin is beautiful


----------



## Isaberura

My new Valentino glam lock matching with my Valentino rockstud pumps. Both are in poudre. 
Irl they are greyish nude, but in photos they have pinkish undertones. So in love!


----------



## Isaberura

diaoziao said:


> New to the forum and here are two bags I just bought and I am in heaven.
> Hermes Cinhetic and Birkin 30 in M8 Togo PHW!
> View attachment 4098146
> View attachment 4098145


Love your bags, so gorgeous!


----------



## Glamourangel

I bought a Louis Vuitton Eva Clutch pre-loved


----------



## DutchGirl007

I finally did it.. First Hermes....[emoji173]️
View attachment 4099166


----------



## DutchGirl007




----------



## Justin petersen

I bought a luggage piece.  I need to travel more to utilize this beast!


----------



## Whereami

twinkle*twinkle said:


> Thanks! I’ve been using other bags and am waiting for Fall/Winter to take this one out; however, I can say that the bag is very structured because of the way it’s put together. Here’s a photo showing how the side pieces are stitched together, providing extra “reinforcement” to the boxy structure.
> View attachment 4096640
> 
> I think the main potential problematic spot is at the top, where I can foresee some wear of the calfskin leather with frequent use getting in and out of the bag.


Thank you very much.


----------



## k12

My first Gucci and Chanel  Small sylvie shoulder bag in black (with matching heels) and an old-medium-sized boy in white/ivory caviar. I can’t wait to use them.


----------



## hillaryhath

A kate spade Saturday Weekender in my favorite print.  I have a bunch of items that match it and still looking for three more, but this one is my Holy Grail haha.


----------



## carterazo

diaoziao said:


> New to the forum and here are two bags I just bought and I am in heaven.
> Hermes Cinhetic and Birkin 30 in M8 Togo PHW!
> View attachment 4098146
> View attachment 4098145


Welcome! Congrats on your beautiful bags! I love your Cinhetic. [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

k12 said:


> My first Gucci and Chanel  Small sylvie shoulder bag in black (with matching heels) and an old-medium-sized boy in white/ivory caviar. I can’t wait to use them.
> View attachment 4104657
> View attachment 4104654


Beautiful bags and shoes! Love the ivory Chanel. [emoji177]


----------



## pianolize

k12 said:


> My first Gucci and Chanel  Small sylvie shoulder bag in black (with matching heels) and an old-medium-sized boy in white/ivory caviar. I can’t wait to use them.
> View attachment 4104657
> View attachment 4104654


GOR.GEOUS!!!



hillaryhath said:


> A kate spade Saturday Weekender in my favorite print.  I have a bunch of items that match it and still looking for three more, but this one is my Holy Grail haha.


 Fun bag!!!


----------



## hillaryhath

Justin petersen said:


> I bought a luggage piece.  I need to travel more to utilize this beast!


 I've been meaning to buy an Alize for years but in the back of my mind I always knew its probably too heavy.   I  converted this gigantic MbMJ duffle I couldn't stand traveling into my "Chic Safe" where I put and lock old journals and documents inside of, and I need some more storage so I think I'll get an Alize and put it on display with my Deauville and Trouville.  So glad I finally came up with an excuse to buy one lol.


----------



## aisyaj

Niki bag YSL


----------



## BlueCherry

aisyaj said:


> Niki bag YSL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106178



Love this style and the colour is fab, especially the matching hardware


----------



## Jenneck220

Hi all- newbie here!  Excited to be here cause I drive my non-bag loving friends nuts!  I started a new job last month after lots of years as a Stay-at-home mommy so I treated myself to this beauty this week.  Isn't she gorgeous!!!?!?!  Had my eye on a jetsetter FOREVER.  It's going to be so perfect for work and travel!


----------



## Sunshine mama

aisyaj said:


> Niki bag YSL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106178


What size and color is this? It's so beautiful!


----------



## diane278

Bottega Veneta ‘Lauren clutch’ in Antique Silver
(Purchased Monday, delivered today. Thank you, Danah @ BV Valley Fair.)

Absolute perfection!  A dark pewter metallic (indoors, indirect light)



Indoors with no light....it appears nearly black."


I’m in love!


----------



## iamnina

YSL WOC - I love it!


----------



## Allah Barkat Locket

all are nice.........handbag


----------



## pianolize

BigCherry said:


> Love this style and the colour is fab, especially the matching hardware


 that's exactly what i love about it too!


----------



## BrigitteBag

This red beauty. Gucci RE(BELLE) small. I love it.


----------



## aisyaj

Sunshine mama said:


> What size and color is this? It's so beautiful!



Medium size, it's dark red i believe


----------



## Monique10710

Glamourangel said:


> I bought a Louis Vuitton Eva Clutch pre-loved


Where did you find this gorgeous bag?


----------



## JVSXOXO

Marc Jacobs Nomad Recruit crossbody in the small size


----------



## Glamourangel

Monique10710 said:


> Where did you find this gorgeous bag?



I bought it from a Scandinavian secondhand site "Trendsales"


----------



## snibor

BrigitteBag said:


> This red beauty. Gucci RE(BELLE) small. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4108356
> View attachment 4108355



Ooo. Could you please post  mod shot in Gucci forum if you haven’t already.  I’ve been admiring this bag in green. Wondering how it looks on. Can it be used as shoulder bag and not crossbody as well?  I love it.


----------



## roxi88

Longchamp mademoiselle


----------



## BlueCherry

My first LV bag


----------



## myluvofbags

BigCherry said:


> My first LV bag
> 
> View attachment 4110982


Congratulations! Its beautiful and elegant. I have this in red and love it

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueCherry

myluvofbags said:


> Congratulations! Its beautiful and elegant. I have this in red and love it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Thank you, I saw it in red and it looks extra stunning in that colour [emoji4]


----------



## MamaSleepy

Monique10710 said:


> Where did you find this gorgeous bag?


I know, right! How come others locate such great deals but when I search I just find duds?!


----------



## julia.pa

bought these two celine micro luggage bags!


----------



## Vana Doe

This Saint Laurent is amazing! Well constructed and modern yet timeless...


----------



## Vana Doe

54plus1 said:


> View attachment 4097090
> 
> Just got the LV Babylone PM bag in Mahina black leather.


I've never seen this one?! What country are you in and where did you get? I don't see it on the site either..


----------



## Vana Doe

Piinktulip said:


> Furla mini in gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4098005


So cute


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

I was bummed when these were on sale on the Canadian Coach website and were sold out, but I found one in the store! (regular $700 CAD on sale for $350 CAD).  It's a Tea rose dinky.  I love the colours.


----------



## Capuccino16

Vana Doe said:


> This Saint Laurent is amazing! Well constructed and modern yet timeless...


omg *drool* that is a beautiful bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

BigCherry said:


> My first LV bag
> 
> View attachment 4110982


I have a My Lockme in noir but I want this too
My bag is sooo comfy, but I'm guessing yours is even more comfy to carry!


----------



## BlueCherry

Sunshine mama said:


> I have a My Lockme in noir but I want this too
> My bag is sooo comfy, but I'm guessing yours is even more comfy to carry!



I haven’t carried it yet, it’s still in the box [emoji85]


----------



## Sunshine mama

BigCherry said:


> I haven’t carried it yet, it’s still in the box [emoji85]


Please inform us how you like it after you've carried it!


----------



## restricter

Here’s a little something I picked up at the recent VBH sample sale here in NYC.


----------



## BlueCherry

Sunshine mama said:


> Please inform us how you like it after you've carried it!



I will but my other half says I should return it because apparently I have instant love and normally move into new bags as soon as they arrive. I really love the style and want to get more shoulder bags but nearly always use top handle ones. I need to make up my mind. Alternatively my Mum is staying with me and she seems to like it


----------



## Sunshine mama

BigCherry said:


> I will but my other half says I should return it because apparently I have instant love and normally move into new bags as soon as they arrive. I really love the style and want to get more shoulder bags but nearly always use top handle ones. I need to make up my mind. Alternatively my Mum is staying with me and she seems to like it


I know exactly what you mean! I almost always go for a bag that has a top handle. I really wish LV had put a top handle on this one. I like the size of this bag but I really love the top handle of My Lockme bag.


----------



## BlueCherry

Sunshine mama said:


> I know exactly what you mean! I almost always go for a bag that has a top handle. I really wish LV had put a top handle on this one. I like the size of this bag but I really love the top handle of My Lockme bag.



A top handle on this would have been awesome I agree. Shoulder bags always drop to my elbow which is annoying when they’re full and sometimes land on people  I do have a couple that I bought before I wised up to what works. The capucines is nice but I already have a mini peekaboo.


----------



## Aerdem

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!



Bottega Veneta Nero knot clutch, received in the mail today! Adore


----------



## Thenewestgirl

This is my latest... from december! The Gucci Dionysus WOC in the GG supreme canvas with beige leather on the sides! Does it even count as a bag?  Obviously I don't buy bags that often, but hopefully I have a new one to post in the end of this week!


----------



## Capuccino16

Just ordered this cutie from the Henri Bendel sale. Plan to wear it on my wrist but will probably wear it crossbody with the chain strap as well. Also grabbed the Rivington Mini and the Mini Icon.


----------



## Vana Doe

Capuccino16 said:


> Just ordered this cutie from the Henri Bendel sale. Plan to wear it on my wrist but will probably wear it crossbody with the chain strap as well. Also grabbed the Rivington Mini and the Mini Icon.





Thenewestgirl said:


> This is my latest... from december! The Gucci Dionysus WOC in the GG supreme canvas with beige leather on the sides! Does it even count as a bag?  Obviously I don't buy bags that often, but hopefully I have a new one to post in the end of this week!



What are you purchasing this week?


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Vana Doe said:


> I've never seen this one?! What country are you in and where did you get? I don't see it on the site either..



I can find it on the Canadian LV site.  Search Babylone. https://ca.louisvuitton.com/eng-ca/products/babylone-pm-mahina-009412#M50031


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Vana Doe said:


> What are you purchasing this week?




I might go for the Celine belt bag in black in size small on saturday! I'm debating wheather to buy that one or a Chanel classic woc, but as the belt bag in the small size seems to be discontinued I think that need no snatch it while I can still find it! But I would definately get a lot of use of a chanel WOC too, as I love my Gucci dionysus woc but sometimes wish that I had something even smaller and less "heavy" (it's not heavy by any means, but I would like to have something almost weightless), for when I carry even less stuff than what that one fits. The gucci is quite roomy and I use it as my every day purse!

These are not my own photos:


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Thenewestgirl said:


> I might go for the Celine belt bag in black in size small on saturday! I'm debating wheather to buy that one or a Chanel classic woc, but as the belt bag in the small size seems to be discontinued I think that need no snatch it while I can still find it! But I would definately get a lot of use of a chanel WOC too, as I love my Gucci dionysus woc but sometimes wish that I had something even smaller and less "heavy" (it's not heavy by any means, but I would like to have something almost weightless), for when I carry even less stuff than what that one fits. The gucci is quite roomy and I use it as my every day purse!
> 
> These are not my own photos:


I like that Céline bag!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

BonVoyageBaby said:


> I like that Céline bag!



Yeah me too! I have always wondered why this particular model has not got as much attention as many other Celine bags has, as it is, in my personal opinion, one of their most beautiful designs.


----------



## Swedengirl

Chloe Faye mini Backpack in black leather with suede flap. Love this bag!


----------



## Vana Doe

Thenewestgirl said:


> Yeah me too! I have always wondered why this particular model has not got as much attention as many other Celine bags has, as it is, in my personal opinion, one of their most beautiful designs.


 Love the Celine you posted! Definitely has what I call "current luxury" look.....I like Chanel but that one isn't as eye catching as the other.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Vana Doe said:


> Love the Celine you posted! Definitely has what I call "current luxury" look.....I like Chanel but that one isn't as eye catching as the other.



Yeah I think that I'm gonna go for it and save to buy the Chanel later! The one thing that makes me hesitant is that the Chanel is a classic, that will always be in style, while the other might look dated sooner! I would like to build a pretty timeless collection with few exceptions (I am a student at the moment and have just started my collection and cannot buy as many as I would like... ). Do you think that the Celine will stand the test of time? Or would that be silly to expect?


----------



## BlueCherry

Thenewestgirl said:


> Yeah I think that I'm gonna go for it and save to buy the Chanel later! The one thing that makes me hesitant is that the Chanel is a classic, that will always be in style, while the other might look dated sooner! I would like to build a pretty timeless collection with few exceptions (I am a student at the moment and have just started my collection and cannot buy as many as I would like... ). Do you think that the Celine will stand the test of time? Or would that be silly to expect?



Over the years I have bought many Celine bags and I know I could have one Chanel for every two Celine bags. I even have a dated Trapeze and 3 dated micro luggage bags .... dated according to some . My point is that I buy and wear and retain exactly what I love, not what the media, IG or fashionistas tell me I should have. I don’t give a hoot about resale, popularity, it bags or having so called classics. I do however love Chanel slg’s and have several.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I can't seem to stop buying bags so I'm not even going to fight it anymore 

Here is my new Loewe Flamenco bag I purchased from a reseller. It has the white blocking in the front and is all black in the back


----------



## RitaLA

LV Felicie in empreinte leather.  I am joyful!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RitaLA said:


> LV Felicie in empreinte leather.  I am joyful!!


You got a good one, it has great even embossing!


----------



## RitaLA

Addicted to bags said:


> You got a good one, it has great even embossing!


Thank you!!!! I was super concerned about the condition of the bag since i bought it on the phone from the LV boutique at the Seattle Nordstrom. This is the second time i buy from them.  I am happy that the SA really inspected the bag for me


----------



## cfrozal23

Ordered this pre/loved beauty Sunday and got it yesterday! Already took her out on her maiden voyage.[emoji7]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Vana Doe

Thenewestgirl said:


> Yeah I think that I'm gonna go for it and save to buy the Chanel later! The one thing that makes me hesitant is that the Chanel is a classic, that will always be in style, while the other might look dated sooner! I would like to build a pretty timeless collection with few exceptions (I am a student at the moment and have just started my collection and cannot buy as many as I would like... ). Do you think that the Celine will stand the test of time? Or would that be silly to expect?


I'm trying to do the exact same thing! I want more timeless bags that will always be appealing and desirable to carry. Yes, the Chanel is timeless. I see that Celine bag as modern with a minimalist design but not trendy...trendy doesn't last.


----------



## Briggsie

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!


I got this last Monday at the Rehoboth Beach Tanger outlet. The colors don't look like it, but they do match. The color is more like the bag than the wallet.


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Briggsie said:


> I got this last Monday at the Rehoboth Beach Tanger outlet. The colors don't look like it, but they do match. The color is more like the bag than the wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117278
> View attachment 4117279


that is a nice colour.  I saw it in person today.


----------



## Briggsie

BonVoyageBaby said:


> that is a nice colour.  I saw it in person today.


Thank you! It was the color that caught my eye. I kept looking at a red messenger bag, but I really didn't like the thick black shoulder strap. Then I saw this.


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

I took my girls to get their first bags today.  Oh geez, I've become "that" Mom!!....
Well, I think they look cute and they are over the moon with their choices...


----------



## 2cello

I’m kind of excited about this, I found an Annabel Ingall Annie satchel at TJ Maxx for $80.  I don’t think these can be found in the states anymore, just her totes are in stores.  It’s “toffee” but fits the tan bag slot I wanted for casual wear.


----------



## BlueCherry

BonVoyageBaby said:


> I took my girls to get their first bags today.  Oh geez, I've become "that" Mom!!....
> Well, I think they look cute and they are over the moon with their choices...
> 
> View attachment 4117285
> View attachment 4117286
> View attachment 4117287



They are seriously cute and kudos for teaching them style from a young age


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

2cello said:


> View attachment 4117513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m kind of excited about this, I found an Annabel Ingall Annie satchel at TJ Maxx for $80.  I don’t think these can be found in the states anymore, just her totes are in stores.  It’s “toffee” but fits the tan bag slot I wanted for casual wear.



Wow!  The ones I've seen online are way more than that!!  It's a good-looking bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BonVoyageBaby said:


> I took my girls to get their first bags today.  Oh geez, I've become "that" Mom!!....
> Well, I think they look cute and they are over the moon with their choices...
> 
> View attachment 4117285
> View attachment 4117286
> View attachment 4117287


Can I be your daughter? Your daughters' bags would be my choices also!!! Your girls are sweet and the bags look so cute on them!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

BonVoyageBaby said:


> I took my girls to get their first bags today.  Oh geez, I've become "that" Mom!!....
> Well, I think they look cute and they are over the moon with their choices...
> 
> View attachment 4117285
> View attachment 4117286
> View attachment 4117287



OMG! Just totally adorable!!  Beautiful darling angels!  

Look at those gorgeous smiles with their new handbags!!  Hands down to Mom!


----------



## tolliv

Well, I bought two clutches.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Bazar XS


----------



## Petruspus

Furla mini metropolis
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent fra min Nokia 7 plus via Tapatalk


----------



## BrigitteBag

snibor said:


> Ooo. Could you please post  mod shot in Gucci forum if you haven’t already.  I’ve been admiring this bag in green. Wondering how it looks on. Can it be used as shoulder bag and not crossbody as well?  I love it.


Sorry I saw this late! I will post in the forum as well. And, yes, it totally works as a shoulder bag and crossbody, though crossbody looks better with this size. And, thank you!


----------



## RitaLA

2cello said:


> View attachment 4117513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m kind of excited about this, I found an Annabel Ingall Annie satchel at TJ Maxx for $80.  I don’t think these can be found in the states anymore, just her totes are in stores.  It’s “toffee” but fits the tan bag slot I wanted for casual wear.


OMG!!!! Which city?  This bag is to die for.  Bloomingdales was selling it for over 390 last year. Congrats. Super exciting


----------



## 2cello

It was in Ohio.  It felt like such a TPFer find, to spot a quality, lesser known brand bag which just happened to get closed out to a tj maxx.


----------



## HeartHermes

My last handbag purchase was back around Christmas when I purchased the Hermes Evelyne III 29 in the color, Etoupe. Have really enjoyed it this bag. It's definitely a carefree, comfy bag to carry.

View attachment 4119832
View attachment 4119833


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Balenciaga Bazar XS


Ok. I'm jealous! But congrats to you!!!


----------



## Justluvabag

I bought my first tote and a mini bag....left clochette to be stamped. It feels very big for me, but I’m loving it and I love crossbody bags so happy with my mini Antigone.


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

Justluvabag said:


> I bought my first tote and a mini bag....left clochette to be stamped. It feels very big for me, but I’m loving it and I love crossbody bags so happy with my mini Antigone.


I have a Antigona in the same colour! It's gorgeous  

My last purchase, the Givenchy Horizon in the size small!


----------



## Nak93

My medium Antigona in pearl grey!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## webconfigure

Megs said:


> So I was just chatting with a friend and realized I haven't bought a new bag in a LONG time! I had to think about it long and realized I haven't bought a new bag at all in 2015, which is kind of crazy for me. I have a lot of bags that I want, but we bought a house last year and a house sure is a money drain!
> 
> But I want to hear from you all, what is the last bag you bought?! Share a picture with us!!


----------



## TheWanderingWife

I just got back from Disney World and added this beauty the my collection. This is my 4th Disney Dooney.


----------



## Annaisha

I just recently bought a Christian Louboutin Eloise Large Black bag from a CLB boutique when traveling to Riyadh, Saudi Arabia. It turned out to be more expensive there than it is in France or Belgium, where I usually buy my stuff.

Pictures below:


----------



## Scully Piper

Got this last week...large convertible Jetsetter. My first Henri Bendel. I love it!


----------



## QuelleFromage

I finally got my absolute favorite bag in the world! I may never be able to buy another but I don't care


----------



## Cookiefiend

QuelleFromage said:


> I finally got my absolute favorite bag in the world! I may never be able to buy another but I don't care
> 
> View attachment 4123678
> View attachment 4123680



Squeee - she’s bee-u-tee-ful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Love this bag. May I ask the name?


----------



## Sunshine mama

QuelleFromage said:


> I finally got my absolute favorite bag in the world! I may never be able to buy another but I don't care
> 
> View attachment 4123678
> View attachment 4123680


Oh my gosh congrats! Soooo beautiful! Can you tell us the specs?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Cookiefiend said:


> Squeee - she’s bee-u-tee-ful!


Thank you!!



Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh congrats! Soooo beautiful! Can you tell us the specs?



Hermès Sellier Kelly 28, noir chevre, brushed palladium hardware, Cobalt stitching and Bleu Saphir interior.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@QuelleFromage 

Hermès Sellier Kelly 28, noir chevre, brushed palladium hardware, Cobalt stitching and Bleu Saphir interior. [/QUOTE]

OOOOoOOo!!!. So lucckkkkyyyy you!  Is this what you wanted or dis you take what they offered?


----------



## Law

QuelleFromage said:


> I finally got my absolute favorite bag in the world! I may never be able to buy another but I don't care
> 
> View attachment 4123678
> View attachment 4123680



Wowsers trousers! Congratulations @QuelleFromage on your HG! I have a lot of love for the Kelly. I would say who needs to buy more bags for when you have a Kelly, but we all know how the purse bug gets us!


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

[emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## PurseCrazyGal




----------



## Capuccino16

Coach swagger 27 in oxblood [emoji7]


----------



## Narnanz

Capuccino16 said:


> View attachment 4124919
> 
> Coach swagger 27 in oxblood [emoji7]


What a great colour..and seems a great length for the shoulder strap.


----------



## Capuccino16

Narnanz said:


> What a great colour..and seems a great length for the shoulder strap.



Thank you, it is!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bag. May I ask the name?


It's Balenciaga Bazar S


----------



## MoMaMo

Sadly, I am unable to go on holiday this summer and to make up for it a little, my husband gave me this beautiful bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Bulgari serpenti
I started wearing her straightaway [emoji5]


----------



## Annaisha

MoMaMo said:


> Sadly, I am unable to go on holiday this summer and to make up for it a little, my husband gave me this beautiful bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125212
> 
> Bulgari serpenti
> I started wearing her straightaway [emoji5]



The best bags are the ones your husband pays  

He doesn't get to choose my bags, though. At most he gets to pay, lol. ^^


----------



## myluvofbags

MoMaMo said:


> Sadly, I am unable to go on holiday this summer and to make up for it a little, my husband gave me this beautiful bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125212
> 
> Bulgari serpenti
> I started wearing her straightaway [emoji5]


This is truly amazing! Love the color and details!


----------



## SWlife

2cello said:


> View attachment 4117513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m kind of excited about this, I found an Annabel Ingall Annie satchel at TJ Maxx for $80.  I don’t think these can be found in the states anymore, just her totes are in stores.  It’s “toffee” but fits the tan bag slot I wanted for casual wear.



I love this!


----------



## Narnanz

Just have to wait for this to arrive.


----------



## myluvofbags

My new additions.


----------



## Narnanz

myluvofbags said:


> My new additions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125989


Love that yellow.


----------



## CasCasie

Narnanz said:


> Just have to wait for this to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125877


Love it


----------



## DollyGarland

myluvofbags said:


> My new additions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125989


Which model is the yellow? Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Mulberrygal

LV Pochette Metis in cream.
I’m not one for bows. this was a trial run with a unused Mukberry silk bandeau......need to work on it, think I’ll try without bow at end  
When I purchased the SA demonstrated with a gorgeous LV black/yellow/ cream bandeau. I should have at least taken a picture. He made it look so easy......I’ve not found any helpful demos online.


----------



## diane278

Hermes octogone clutch in noir


----------



## Rosalie Rodriguez

My last handbag was brought June 30, 2018 Chanel at Saks Fifth on 5th avenue NYC. I’m excited to wear it and haven’t even wore it yet.


----------



## Addicted to bags

diane278 said:


> Hermes octogone clutch in noir
> View attachment 4129141


Great use of your little statues, lol


----------



## myluvofbags

DollyGarland said:


> Which model is the yellow? Absolutely gorgeous


I was told it's called flap bag. My husband laughed and was saying their all called flap bags! Here's the number of it helps.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Currently on a nautical theme (just came home from a cruise)[emoji568]

Here’s a stock photo from Radley’s IG


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4129382
> View attachment 4129383
> 
> 
> Currently on a nautical theme (just came home from a cruise)[emoji568]
> 
> Here’s a stock photo from Radley’s IG
> View attachment 4129384


That is one nauti  bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

diane278 said:


> Hermes octogone clutch in noir
> View attachment 4129141


Perfect juxtaposition of the bag and the little men! So artistic and creative!!!


----------



## bellarusa




----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> That is one nauti  bag!



[emoji16][emoji38][emoji13]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Riva


----------



## Amazona

Mulberrygal said:


> LV Pochette Metis in cream.
> I’m not one for bows. this was a trial run with a unused Mukberry silk bandeau......need to work on it, think I’ll try without bow at end
> When I purchased the SA demonstrated with a gorgeous LV black/yellow/ cream bandeau. I should have at least taken a picture. He made it look so easy......I’ve not found any helpful demos online.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Balenciaga Riva


I want your bag!!!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> I want your bag!!!!!


Lol , you're so cute !


----------



## Mulberrygal

Amazona said:


>



This is great. Thank you so much.......will have to practice then report back


----------



## tweeety

So happy to have her [emoji7][emoji7][emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## Addicted to bags

tweeety said:


> View attachment 4131549
> 
> So happy to have her [emoji7][emoji7][emoji813]️[emoji813]️


Nice shoe collection too!


----------



## meowmix318

My brand new and very 1st Balenciaga bag


----------



## myluvofbags

meowmix318 said:


> My brand new and very 1st Balenciaga bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132748
> View attachment 4132749


Your fur baby is too cute and your bag color is pretty.


----------



## midniteluna

My Marni bag from The Outnet.


----------



## meowmix318

myluvofbags said:


> Your fur baby is too cute and your bag color is pretty.



Thank you


----------



## dotty8

*Max Mara Weekend* mini Pasticcino bag with pompoms


----------



## MHLee

A new-to-me 12-series Chanel flap to feed my vintage/hard-to-find addiction.


----------



## ColdSteel

My World Tour Speedy B 30 with natural trim. Wanted since I saw in Vegas last year, needed to be in a more stable place, and got my reward for waiting and working hard!

(now I really want the Coach x Keith Haring boom box camera bag!)


----------



## dzi

Just pick up from store ❣️
Loewe Hammock Medium + Starfish Charm (also from Loewe)


----------



## Sunshine mama

MHLee said:


> A new-to-me 12-series Chanel flap to feed my vintage/hard-to-find addiction.
> 
> Beautiful find!!!
> 
> View attachment 4133077





dzi said:


> Just pick up from store ❣️
> Loewe Hammock Medium + Starfish Charm (also from Loewe)
> View attachment 4133770



Neat bag and I lloovveee your starfish!


----------



## BlueCherry

dzi said:


> Just pick up from store ❣️
> Loewe Hammock Medium + Starfish Charm (also from Loewe)
> View attachment 4133770



Love this and the colours are great


----------



## lipsticklatitude

Newest in: Longchamp Le Pliage x Vahram Muratyan New York bag.


----------



## Oxana17

I have found super cool, luxury bag... that I am in love forever!!!! It is just amazing...  not cheap like all luxury bags. But this is something... Beautiful angel!!! and super comfortable band to pass the hand. Inside red...


----------



## dotty8

Twin-set gym bag


----------



## LuxeLoverAU

Givenchy Antigona, small, beige.


----------



## MimosaWeekend

Preloved Bal City with GGH. My first auth Bal!!!


----------



## angelphilipus

3.1 Phillip Lim Mini Pashli in Red with Nickle/Silver Hardware


Btw I don’t know if it’s just me, but I kinda feel like the red on this bag isn’t as vibrant and popping as the one in the exact same style but in GHW. Maybe it’s because of the silver? I’ve only seen the Red GHW Mini Pashli through pictures online so I’m not sure.


----------



## MoMaMo

Mulberry Lily 
I’ve got a feeling I’m going to use this bag a lot ...


----------



## meowmix318

angelphilipus said:


> 3.1 Phillip Lim Mini Pashli in Red with Nickle/Silver Hardware
> View attachment 4139469
> 
> Btw I don’t know if it’s just me, but I kinda feel like the red on this bag isn’t as vibrant and popping as the one in the exact same style but in GHW. Maybe it’s because of the silver? I’ve only seen the Red GHW Mini Pashli through pictures online so I’m not sure.


Looks beautiful to me.


----------



## glamourous1098

This Tory Burch flap bag - admittedly I'm not really a Tory Burch girl, but at 60% off this bag was too beautiful not to give it a shot.  I've been using it a ton, so I'm really glad I got it.


----------



## jackie_rn

Gucci Soho Disco bag in Rose Beige (also called Camelia)


----------



## hillaryhath

ks Mylie with a Furla keyfob I intended to put on my Gucci Duffle (I'm ordering a different one for it now, this one is too cute to only carry when traveling).


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Lanvin Happy  a birthday present from me to me, and today is her maiden voyage!


----------



## rachsneeringer

Just snagged the small Gucci Marmont matellasé bag in black chevron leather! She just came in today!! She’s so beautiful!!


----------



## jessicaspanogreco

This stunning Céline micro luggage tote


----------



## tkimt

LV Tivoli PM. It is perfectly beautiful. As a top-handle bag it is perfect!


----------



## sydnrich

Gucci Marmont small camera bag!! Love it


----------



## chpvtt

Celine Micro Belt bag! [emoji7]


----------



## NateSelwyn25

We all need a great, slouchy workhorse of a tote, and here's the one I just bought for $20 at TJ Maxx. Obviously PVC leather but I love the color and the bohemian look to it. Charm is my own from Coach.


----------



## Sunshine mama

NateSelwyn25 said:


> View attachment 4143862
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all need a great, slouchy workhorse of a tote, and here's the one I just bought for $20 at TJ Maxx. Obviously PVC leather but I love the color and the bohemian look to it. Charm is my own from Coach.


May I ask where you got the strawberry charm?


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Sunshine mama said:


> May I ask where you got the strawberry charm?


I found it at a local resale shop for $10. I couldn't resist, I'm really into strawberries and also a baker, so a chocolate-dipped strawberry was perfect. It goes in whatever I bag I carry that day, if it matches or not.


----------



## Sunshine mama

NateSelwyn25 said:


> I found it at a local resale shop for $10. I couldn't resist, I'm really into strawberries and also a baker, so a chocolate-dipped strawberry was perfect. It goes in whatever I bag I carry that day, if it matches or not.


Oh my gosh! I love everything strawberries also!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


>


This is such a chic bag!


----------



## Swissmiss2000

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a chic bag!


----------



## Swissmiss2000

I bought this TODS Joy bag yesterday. I had no intention of buying a bag. I was at a tennis tournament and just went round the shops between matches. A shop was selling Tods bags at half price. What's a girl to do?!


----------



## franzibw

My new bag from Italy, just bought it during our vacation. It’s a Profanter „Zoe“, nice leather and lightweight


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Cute! Never heard of that brand before.


----------



## LunaFox

I literally just purchased a vintage Fendi Bucket Shoulder bag to add to my collection. It ships tomorrow and I am very excited. I have a 70s Fendi Crossbody who now has a sibiling... or grandchild rather lol.


----------



## Sora_V

I got this 3.1 Phillip Lim medium Pashli a few weeks ago and carried it for the first time last night. I've never had a bag in metallic color. When my boyfriend saw the bag he went "Why is your bag so shiny" lol.


----------



## Sora_V

franzibw said:


> View attachment 4147046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new bag from Italy, just bought it during our vacation. It’s a Profanter „Zoe“, nice leather and lightweight


It's pretty, love the color combo.


----------



## meowmix318

Sora_V said:


> I got this 3.1 Phillip Lim medium Pashli a few weeks ago and carried it for the first time last night. I've never had a bag in metallic color. When my boyfriend saw the bag he went "Why is your bag so shiny" lol.
> View attachment 4150277


That is definitely something my husband would say. Fun color


----------



## Sunshine mama

I haven't received mine yet but I ordered this canvas bag.  It's a French brand. I wanted a bright canvas bag and i thought this would be a perfect starter bag to try out a colored canvas bag to ses if I like it!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

My new LV Monet Neverfull just got delivered!  I already had the wallet, but it also came with the clutch pouch.  I wear a lot of black so this is a great pop of colour for me.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> I haven't received mine yet but I ordered this canvas bag.  It's a French brand. I wanted a bright canvas bag and i thought this would be a perfect starter bag to try out a colored canvas bag to ses if I like it!



Nice bag[emoji7][emoji7].  If you don’t like it after testing, feel free to mail bag to fam right here [emoji1327]‍♀️, lol.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

BonVoyageBaby said:


> My new LV Monet Neverfull just got delivered!  I already had the wallet, but it also came with the clutch pouch.  I wear a lot of black so this is a great pop of colour for me.



Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] (I might be biased though—I have the Monet Speedy).


----------



## Scully Piper

Sprayground Sharks in Paris bumbag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Scully Piper said:


> Sprayground Sharks in Paris bumbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150983


This is an interesting brand.  First time seeing it. Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BonVoyageBaby said:


> My new LV Monet Neverfull just got delivered!  I already had the wallet, but it also came with the clutch pouch.  I wear a lot of black so this is a great pop of colour for me.


I love Monet! Although I didn't like JK's other designs I REALLY like this one!! Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] (I might be biased though—I have the Monet Speedy).


And your speedy is B E A U T I F U L!!


----------



## Sora_V

BonVoyageBaby said:


> My new LV Monet Neverfull just got delivered!  I already had the wallet, but it also came with the clutch pouch.  I wear a lot of black so this is a great pop of colour for me.


Wow beautiful! I'm not a fan of this collection (no offense) but this bag you chose is lovely.


----------



## Scully Piper

Sunshine mama said:


> This is an interesting brand.  First time seeing it. Congrats!


Thank you. My husband and I discovered it a few years ago while in Disney World. We saw a guy walking around with the backpack version of Sharks in Paris.


----------



## Narnanz

Finally got my Poon Switzerland bag...trying her out today.


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

GeorginaLavender said:


> Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] (I might be biased though—I have the Monet Speedy).



I am a big Monet fan, ever since seeing them in France about 20 years ago.  I feel like I had a good couple of months as a trial period with the wallet and since I still loved it, I took the plunge on the bag too.  I tend not to wear a lot of prints either so this is a nice accent for me.


----------



## kathydep

My new (and last) bag! Hermes Kelly Ostrich size 28 in Violine with palladium hardware.


----------



## myluvofbags

kathydep said:


> My new (and last) bag! Hermes Kelly Ostrich size 28 in Violine with palladium hardware.


Those famous last words, lol. Congratulations it's a beautiful color.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

kathydep said:


> My new (and last) bag! Hermes Kelly Ostrich size 28 in Violine with palladium hardware.


Girl that's amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lancaster Paris Ikon. Finally came today.


----------



## foreverbagslove

So I told myself no more bag purchases after getting 3 chanel minis this year and then this happened [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## melblvoe

Gucci Marmont Mini


----------



## Sunshine mama

foreverbagslove said:


> So I told myself no more bag purchases after getting 3 chanel minis this year and then this happened [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 4152977
> 
> View attachment 4152978


I'm glad you did so that we could see it here!!! What a cutie.  Was it hard to find, and how much can it fit?


----------



## jackie_rn

Finally bit the bullet and got my holy grail bag: the Chanel M/L Classic Flap in Black Caviar and SHW [emoji7]


----------



## Sora_V

Sunshine mama said:


> Lancaster Paris Ikon. Finally came today.


Awww pretty!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Patricia Nash Poppy Tote, on clearance at TJ Maxx for $50. I plan on using this as a new school bag.


----------



## kstar54

It's it wrong that I bought three in the last week? How could I resist these two Coach beauties?? And I was going away so of course I NEEDED the suitcase!


----------



## thebagqueen

Just got this one today! YSL WOC with black hardware. So excited! Is it wrong that I decided to go out tonight JUST so she could make her debut???


----------



## abmab

Sunshine mama said:


> Lancaster Paris Ikon. Finally came today.


Never heard of this brand before but I dig it! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

kstar54 said:


> It's it wrong that I bought three in the last week? How could I resist these two Coach beauties?? And I was going away so of course I NEEDED the suitcase!


What's the one in the first photograph called?


----------



## fatcat2523

Got this offer and can’t stop myself 
Hermes Haut A Courroies (HAC) 40,


----------



## BlueCherry

thebagqueen said:


> View attachment 4153898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this one today! YSL WOC with black hardware. So excited! Is it wrong that I decided to go out tonight JUST so she could make her debut???



No [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## BlueCherry

Small classic flap


----------



## kstar54

NateSelwyn25 said:


> What's the one in the first photograph called?


The Marketing Tote. Very practical with lots of pockets.


----------



## Jnd6

I picked up this beauty while traveling abroad last week!


----------



## leechiyong

Something small, impulsive, and on sale:  this Coccinelle micro.  Have to say this brand may become my new go to for leather bag needs where I don’t want to break the bank.  The leather is so soft and they’re at contemporary prices.


----------



## Dandy1986

This rainbow wallet


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Something small, impulsive, and on sale:  this Coccinelle micro.  Have to say this brand may become my new go to for leather bag needs where I don’t want to break the bank.  The leather is so soft and they’re at contemporary prices.
> View attachment 4154640


Such pretty pink and red!


----------



## tolliv

The City Pouch


----------



## Yuki85

Chanel WOC [emoji5]


----------



## nuf

I have bought her today and I have needed to find the moment to take her out...


----------



## BlueCherry

leechiyong said:


> Something small, impulsive, and on sale:  this Coccinelle micro.  Have to say this brand may become my new go to for leather bag needs where I don’t want to break the bank.  The leather is so soft and they’re at contemporary prices.
> View attachment 4154640



This was one of the first brands I ever bought when young and I was so disappointed when the department store stopped selling it. Loved the brand so much. Yours is really cute. 



tolliv said:


> The City Pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155247
> View attachment 4155248



I really like this. How does it compare in size to the mini or medium o case?


----------



## leechiyong

BlueCherry said:


> This was one of the first brands I ever bought when young and I was so disappointed when the department store stopped selling it. Loved the brand so much. Yours is really cute.


Thanks!  I'm really impressed by it and surprised they're not more popular with the recent resurgence of minimally branded, made in Italy brands.  I know it's not a new brand, but I think that they've been around for decades should also be part of the appeal.


----------



## obcessd

My first Hermès! Lindy 26 in gris etain with gold hardware [emoji208][emoji92][emoji7]

View attachment 4155671


----------



## obcessd

My first Hermès! Lindy 26 in gris etain with gold hardware [emoji208][emoji92][emoji7]


----------



## lenarmc

obcessd said:


> My first Hermès! Lindy 26 in gris etain with gold hardware [emoji208][emoji92][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4155673



Color me jealous. I love the Lindy. It’s one of my favorite Hermes handbags. The color is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

obcessd said:


> My first Hermès! Lindy 26 in gris etain with gold hardware [emoji208][emoji92][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4155673


Congrats! This color is so dreamy!


----------



## tolliv

BlueCherry said:


> This was one of the first brands I ever bought when young and I was so disappointed when the department store stopped selling it. Loved the brand so much. Yours is really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this. How does it compare in size to the mini or medium o case?



Well, that’s a great question. I have the o case in all sizes. This is gorgeous piece and a bit smaller than the MED o case but larger than the small. The only difference is this is flexible and fun. The strap is what sold me on it. 

Does that help?


----------



## thebagqueen

Just got this one a few days ago. YSL WOC with black hardware. Literally in love!


----------



## thebagqueen

Just realized I posted in here twice ‍♀️ apparently I’m really excited about this purchase!


----------



## BlueCherry

tolliv said:


> Well, that’s a great question. I have the o case in all sizes. This is gorgeous piece and a bit smaller than the MED o case but larger than the small. The only difference is this is flexible and fun. The strap is what sold me on it.
> 
> Does that help?



Absolutely  

I’ve seen your o cases on the other thread and I too have the mini and the medium. Sometimes the mini is too small to use inside my bags and the medium too big as it won’t fit inside. So I use the medium as a clutch but yes no strap. 

It’s definitely fun - I love it and a strap can be a godsend. Enjoy and thanks for the info


----------



## papertrees

Can’t get enough of my new baby!
So happy I got the monogram.


----------



## Rouge H

Berline 28 in gold


----------



## Dany_37

I haven’t purchased a handbag in a while....it’s been many months but it was a LV Chantilly GM purchased back in January. I needed a crossbody bag for business travel and I saw it on Fashionphile...just a little something to zip through the airports


----------



## Johnpauliegal

The last handbag I purchased was a Burberry Remington Leather Embossed Tote in ochre. I received it yesterday.


----------



## SWlife

Sunshine mama said:


> Lancaster Paris Ikon. Finally came today.



I’m really liking this bag! Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

gacats said:


> I’m really liking this bag! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## paculina

The technical last bag I bought....




The most perfect Bal small City metallic edge ever.

But less than an hour before that, I had also bought this: 




Fendi By the Way.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Lancaster Paris Ikon. Finally came today.


Nice shade of orange SM. Very nice


----------



## Addicted to bags

foreverbagslove said:


> So I told myself no more bag purchases after getting 3 chanel minis this year and then this happened [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 4152977
> 
> View attachment 4152978


So cute! I'd love to hear your review of this beauty. Is she practical? Easy to get in and out of? I've been wanting a bag this shape.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Nice shade of orange SM. Very nice


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

paculina said:


> The technical last bag I bought....
> 
> View attachment 4160689
> 
> 
> The most perfect Bal small City metallic edge ever.
> 
> But less than an hour before that, I had also bought this:
> 
> View attachment 4160690
> 
> 
> Fendi By the Way.


Lucky!!!


----------



## papertrees

I’m becoming LV-crazy!


----------



## Livia1

My dream bag [emoji92] Hermes Kelly 32 Togo Noir GHW


----------



## Izzy48

Enjoying my new purchase, Louis Vuitton My Lockme and a Capucines wallet.


----------



## BlueCherry

Livia1 said:


> My dream bag [emoji92] Hermes Kelly 32 Togo Noir GHW
> 
> View attachment 4164141
> View attachment 4164142



Congratulations on getting your dream bag - she’s a beauty


----------



## Livia1

BlueCherry said:


> Congratulations on getting your dream bag - she’s a beauty



Thank you so much


----------



## Izzy48

Livia1 said:


> My dream bag [emoji92] Hermes Kelly 32 Togo Noir GHW
> 
> View attachment 4164141
> View attachment 4164142


Congrats on your lovely bag. So happy for you!


----------



## Livia1

Izzy48 said:


> Congrats on your lovely bag. So happy for you!




Thank you so much! I am over the moon


----------



## accessoryfreak

Miu Miu Vitello Lux satchel from The RealReal (photo below is also from The RealReal). I love it and have been carrying it a bunch even though it's hot as the 3rd ring of Hades where I live.


----------



## Addicted to bags

accessoryfreak said:


> Miu Miu Vitello Lux satchel from The RealReal (photo below is also from The RealReal). I love it and have been carrying it a bunch even though it's hot as the 3rd ring of Hades where I live.


"Hot as the 3rd ring of Hades" 
We must be neighbors


----------



## Narnanz

Found secondhand for NZ$7...I believe its from 2012 Bourgeous Hobo...please correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## Aerdem

My newest Bottega Veneta limited edition (05/200) patent origami minaudière! These clutchces are my absolute indulgence!! When I saw Nicole Kidman wearing this version to the Academy Awards, as well as the White House Correspondents’ Dinner- I knew this was a wise collectors item.  Adding her to make a collection of 4... thus far!

Pictured with the nero satin knot, moro suede caiman knot, and the oro gilded wax knot.


----------



## Izzy48

Aerdem said:


> My newest Bottega Veneta limited edition (05/200) patent origami minaudière! These clutchces are my absolute indulgence!! When I saw Nicole Kidman wearing this version to the Academy Awards, as well as the White House Correspondents’ Dinner- I knew this was a wise collectors item.  Adding her to make a collection of 4... thus far!
> 
> Pictured with the nero satin knot, moro suede caiman knot, and the oro gilded wax knot.


Your bags are absolutely fantastic in my opinion!


----------



## Aerdem

Izzy48 said:


> Your bags are absolutely fantastic in my opinion!


Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

Aerdem said:


> My newest Bottega Veneta limited edition (05/200) patent origami minaudière! These clutchces are my absolute indulgence!! When I saw Nicole Kidman wearing this version to the Academy Awards, as well as the White House Correspondents’ Dinner- I knew this was a wise collectors item.  Adding her to make a collection of 4... thus far!
> 
> Pictured with the nero satin knot, moro suede caiman knot, and the oro gilded wax knot.


What a collection of treasures!  Just lovely!


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Found secondhand for NZ$7...I believe its from 2012 Bourgeous Hobo...please correct me if Im wrong.
> View attachment 4166158


Just was changing my Poon bag out for the Guess...had to rearrange my bag cupboard to fit her in...realised how many new bags I had gotten this year...some new some preloved...I think I have a problem...not as bad as my 300 plus scarf collection...but getting there.


----------



## Aerdem

Molly0 said:


> What a collection of treasures!  Just lovely!


Thank you!! They are so impractical and I could not care less, hehe.


----------



## myluvofbags

Picked up this YSL medium envelope bag. I'm liking the black hardware against black


----------



## EJsMommy1

Always wanted a pop of color in my bag collection. My first red piece!


----------



## SWlife

If I already posted this, please forgive me. 
Alexandra Clancy, found on Instagram.


----------



## myluvofbags

EJsMommy1 said:


> Always wanted a pop of color in my bag collection. My first red piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168164


Beautiful shade of red and love the quilting


----------



## myluvofbags

gacats said:


> View attachment 4168313
> 
> 
> 
> If I already posted this, please forgive me.
> Alexandra Clancy, found on Instagram.


Another beautiful red shade and I love the hardware detail


----------



## dyyong

Bought this in large size to alternate with the small size bought few months back


----------



## dyyong

Livia1 said:


> My dream bag [emoji92] Hermes Kelly 32 Togo Noir GHW
> 
> View attachment 4164141
> View attachment 4164142



Congratulations again!


----------



## scrpo83

Massaccesi Demetra in Dark Chocolate..My first buy for the year


----------



## Livia1

dyyong said:


> Congratulations again!



Thank you [emoji2][emoji253]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EJsMommy1 said:


> Always wanted a pop of color in my bag collection. My first red piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168164



What a very pretty bag. I love the color!


----------



## Strep2031

Strathberry oversized tote.


----------



## Strep2031

scrpo83 said:


> Massaccesi Demetra in Dark Chocolate..My first buy for the year


I love this!!


----------



## aidore

Ralph Lauren mini bucket bag mustard yellow


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Ok I know it’s mid August but I could not resist the temptation of getting this white Burberry bag from Saks. It was half price and I used my $125 gift card towards it.


----------



## PamB

Last one I bought - May 2018
	

		
			
		

		
	




Last one I received as a gift - Today


----------



## SWlife

What a beautiful feast of bags! Love [emoji177].


----------



## faithbw

Last bag I bought this past Friday: Kate Spade Doris


----------



## scrpo83

fcmilliner2031 said:


> I love this!!


.  
thanks..i love it too..


----------



## Sunshine mama

Izzy48 said:


> Enjoying my new purchase, Louis Vuitton My Lockme and a Capucines wallet.


They are so pretty abcs cool together.  Congrats!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok I know it’s mid August but I could not resist the temptation of getting this white Burberry bag from Saks. It was half price and I used my $125 gift card towards it.
> 
> View attachment 4168997


I know I'm jumping the gun but what fits in this little beauty?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

MamaSleepy said:


> I know I'm jumping the gun but what fits in this little beauty?


Hi. It’s a really nice bag. It has a magnetic closure, along with a hidden zipper on the back and a sleeve inside which fits my iPhone 7 Plus comfortably. To show you I only put a few items in it.









IPhone 7 Plus with a Beatles case (had to take the phone out to take pictures lol), Coach key holder, LV key pouch (which I usually hang on the outside of the bag for my car keyfob), Gucci change purse, Kate Spade readers,  Burberry ID holder, along with a Coach folding tote.(Seeing that tote, it needs to be cleaned lol).
I carry a tote in all my bags because here in Suffolk County they charge you for bags when you shop lol.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. It’s a really nice bag. It has a magnetic closure, along with a hidden zipper on the back and a sleeve inside which fits my iPhone 7 Plus comfortably. To show you I only put a few items in it.
> View attachment 4169585
> View attachment 4169586
> View attachment 4169587
> View attachment 4169588
> 
> View attachment 4169593
> View attachment 4169589
> 
> 
> IPhone 7 Plus with a Beatles case (had to take the phone out to take pictures lol), Coach key holder, LV key pouch (which I usually hang on the outside of the bag for my car keyfob), Gucci change purse, Kate Spade readers,  Burberry ID holder, along with a Coach folding tote.(Seeing that tote, it needs to be cleaned lol).
> I carry a tote in all my bags because here in Suffolk County they charge you for bags when you shop lol.


Very impressive!! It really holds more than it looks. Now I'm crying bc I passed up a good sale on this bag bc I didn't realize its capacity.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

MamaSleepy said:


> Very impressive!! It really holds more than it looks. Now I'm crying bc I passed up a good sale on this bag bc I didn't realize its capacity.


Aww. I’m so sorry. Maybe you’ll get another chance. 

Every so often I see the bright pink one on sale at Bloomingdales.


----------



## Khepel

Izzy48 said:


> Enjoying my new purchase, Louis Vuitton My Lockme and a Capucines wallet.


That’s a beautiful bag. Congratulations. I’m thinking about getting My lockme in black. How do you like yours so far? I cannot find many reviews on YouTube about this bag.


----------



## Narnanz

Got the cutest little bag today...its small...but will find it great for when I dont want to carry my keys and phone in a pocket.


----------



## Sunshine mama

An adorable bag for my youngest niece.


----------



## Izzy48

Sunshine mama said:


> They are so pretty abcs cool together.  Congrats!


Don't usually do this but here is a quick photo I made for my friend who helped me decide on this bag! It is a terrible photo but at least the bag can be seen. I am 5'9" and thrilled the bag hangs so low.

(Just realized how beat I looked but it was in the high 90's with high humidity and I had melted. Pulled my blouse out because I was sweating so much and it is sticking out unbelievably. Oh well!)


----------



## foreverbagslove

Not a handbag but could be used as a clutch... am amazed by its quality compared to Chanel caviar pouch. This Yves Saint Laurent navy pouch costs less than half of Chanel and iPhone fits in the front pocket!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> An adorable bag for my youngest niece.


Oh my, this is too cute and a conversation starter.


----------



## Sunshine mama

myluvofbags said:


> Oh my, this is too cute and a conversation starter.



I know.  I haven't given it yet but hope she likes it! I was seriously thinking about keeping it to put things in and just displaying it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Izzy48 said:


> Don't usually do this but here is a quick photo I made for my friend who helped me decide on this bag! It is a terrible photo but at least the bag can be seen. I am 5'9" and thrilled the bag hangs so low.
> 
> (Just realized how beat I looked but it was in the high 90's with high humidity and I had melted. Pulled my blouse out because I was sweating so much and it is sticking out unbelievably. Oh well!)


Looks great on you as a crossbody!


----------



## Addicted to bags

MamaSleepy said:


> I know I'm jumping the gun but what fits in this little beauty?


Not the OP but I have the same bag but in black. It fits a good amount of things depending on whether you use a small or long wallet. I use a small wallet and can fit my Victorine, mini pochette, a longchamp pencil case, a small hand lotion and my iPhone 8 with no problem.
Sorry I posted this w/o seeing what a great job johnpauliegal did to demonstrate and that you didn't get it on sale


----------



## Addicted to bags

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. It’s a really nice bag. It has a magnetic closure, along with a hidden zipper on the back and a sleeve inside which fits my iPhone 7 Plus comfortably. To show you I only put a few items in it.
> View attachment 4169585
> View attachment 4169586
> View attachment 4169587
> View attachment 4169588
> 
> View attachment 4169593
> View attachment 4169589
> 
> 
> IPhone 7 Plus with a Beatles case (had to take the phone out to take pictures lol), Coach key holder, LV key pouch (which I usually hang on the outside of the bag for my car keyfob), Gucci change purse, Kate Spade readers,  Burberry ID holder, along with a Coach folding tote.(Seeing that tote, it needs to be cleaned lol).
> I carry a tote in all my bags because here in Suffolk County they charge you for bags when you shop lol.


Great idea about carrying a tote. They charge here in California too but I always leave my bags in the car and end up paying the 10 cents. I'll try to remember to keep a tote in my bag, lol


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> An adorable bag for my youngest niece.


OMG, SM that is so cute. It makes me want ice cream right now for some reason


----------



## Addicted to bags

Got my first vintage Coach bag today. I think she was made in the mid 1990's? She is so tiny and cute in a really dark navy color. Presenting the Gracie


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> OMG, SM that is so cute. It makes me want ice cream right now for some reason


Thank you.  I keep thinking the same thing and I hope my niece doesn't ask for ice cream all the time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Got my first vintage Coach bag today. I think she was made in the mid 1990's? She is so tiny and cute in a really dark navy color. Presenting the Gracie
> 
> View attachment 4171270


I've always wanted this bag and could never find one in an excellent condition.  Congrats!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I've always wanted this bag and could never find one in an excellent condition.  Congrats!


Thank you!! I got lucky right out of the gate, condition and price were excellent. I hope I didn't use up all my luck on this one  
I bought 6 other vintage Coach bags over the weekend but haven't received them yet. I know I'm NUTS, I need 6 more bags like I need a headache


----------



## MamaSleepy

Izzy48 said:


> Don't usually do this but here is a quick photo I made for my friend who helped me decide on this bag! It is a terrible photo but at least the bag can be seen. I am 5'9" and thrilled the bag hangs so low.
> 
> (Just realized how beat I looked but it was in the high 90's with high humidity and I had melted. Pulled my blouse out because I was sweating so much and it is sticking out unbelievably. Oh well!)


Heat & humidity, oh I really feel for you!
When it's really horrible, I line the bottom of my bra cups with cotton rope purchased at Sallys Beauty Supply. The cotton is meant for use when getting hair perms but works great to stop sweat drips.


----------



## serenityneow

Fontana Milano 1915 A bag in blue majorelle—


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> Got my first vintage Coach bag today. I think she was made in the mid 1990's? She is so tiny and cute in a really dark navy color. Presenting the Gracie [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 4171270


Love this! [emoji7]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

serenityneow said:


> Fontana Milano 1915 A bag in blue majorelle—
> 
> View attachment 4171363



So pretty and a great color!! They seem like a great brand to buy long lasting classic bags from!


----------



## carterazo

serenityneow said:


> Fontana Milano 1915 A bag in blue majorelle—
> 
> View attachment 4171363


Gorgeous color!


----------



## Addicted to bags

carterazo said:


> Love this! [emoji7]


Thank you carterazo. My other vintage Coach bags arrived today. I'm looking thru them and will share pics soon.


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you carterazo. My other vintage Coach bags arrived today. I'm looking thru them and will share pics soon.


Yay! I hope they are all in good condition! Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## Addicted to bags

carterazo said:


> Yay! I hope they are all in good condition! Looking forward to your pics!


Oh they are all in excellent condition! I have photos of 4 of the bags so far. The 2 I don't have pics for are the Post Pouch in black and the small Soho satchel in purple.

Here is the beautiful red Coach Station Bag



The small Legacy Flap




The Lunch Box Zip




And lastly the, Coach Metro Flap. Can you tell I like crossbody bags?


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh they are all in excellent condition! I have photos of 4 of the bags so far. The 2 I don't have pics for are the Post Pouch in black and the small Soho satchel in purple.
> 
> Here is the beautiful red Coach Station Bag
> View attachment 4172187
> 
> 
> The small Legacy Flap
> 
> View attachment 4172188
> 
> 
> The Lunch Box Zip
> 
> View attachment 4172190
> 
> 
> And lastly the, Coach Metro Flap. Can you tell I like crossbody bags? [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 4172192


Oooh, they're beautiful! [emoji7] 
Congrats!


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh they are all in excellent condition! I have photos of 4 of the bags so far. The 2 I don't have pics for are the Post Pouch in black and the small Soho satchel in purple.
> 
> Here is the beautiful red Coach Station Bag
> View attachment 4172187
> 
> 
> The small Legacy Flap
> 
> View attachment 4172188
> 
> 
> The Lunch Box Zip
> 
> View attachment 4172190
> 
> 
> And lastly the, Coach Metro Flap. Can you tell I like crossbody bags?
> 
> View attachment 4172192


Love that red...great colour...condition looks great...enjoy them.


----------



## Addicted to bags

carterazo said:


> Oooh, they're beautiful! [emoji7]
> Congrats!





Narnanz said:


> Love that red...great colour...condition looks great...enjoy them.


Thank you carerazo & Narnanz


----------



## accessoryfreak

I just purchased a Gucci Web Hobo (Tom Ford years) from Bagriculture! I'm waiting delivery!
Photo from Bagriculture


----------



## accessoryfreak

serenityneow said:


> Fontana Milano 1915 A bag in blue majorelle—
> 
> View attachment 4171363


Gorgeous bag!! Love the color!


----------



## dyyong

Technically this was bought 3 weeks or so ago before the Dragon Diffusion lol
Hermès Evelyne in Gold with GHW


----------



## foreverbagslove

This MIF cutie [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Addicted to bags

I am loving the new to me, vintage Coach Post Pouch from the 1980's! Talking about holding up well both in construction, leather, and style!


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> I am loving the new to me, vintage Coach Post Pouch from the 1980's! Talking about holding up well both in construction, leather, and style!
> 
> View attachment 4174872
> View attachment 4174874


Great bag! [emoji7]


----------



## Livia1

dyyong said:


> Technically this was bought 3 weeks or so ago before the Dragon Diffusion lol
> Hermès Evelyne in Gold with GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174840
> View attachment 4174841



Never thought I'd own an Evelyne but oh how I love mine!
Many congrats on your gorgeous goldie. Love the gold hardware!


----------



## Pessie

Hermès garden party in vert cypres   I’m a happy bunny today


----------



## southernbelle43

New to me Massaccessi Zhoe Legend in teal nappa leather.


----------



## littleblackbag

Pessie said:


> Hermès garden party in vert cypres   I’m a happy bunny today
> 
> View attachment 4176169
> View attachment 4176170


Love the colour!


----------



## dyyong

Livia1 said:


> Never thought I'd own an Evelyne but oh how I love mine!
> Many congrats on your gorgeous goldie. Love the gold hardware!



Thank you!! ^_^


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> New to me Massaccessi Zhoe Legend in teal nappa leather.
> View attachment 4176455
> View attachment 4176456


Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Such a gorgeous color!


Thank you!!!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Latest online purchase...just placed it now on Nordstrom. [emoji173]️


----------



## eadam13

This strathberry nano in vanilla just came in. I’m really coming around to contemporary designers lately (also have some leather longchamp getting some love). The price increases and quality issues with some premier designers are making the $500-$900 price point bags much more attractive.


----------



## Addicted to bags

eadam13 said:


> View attachment 4178248
> View attachment 4178249
> 
> 
> This strathberry nano in vanilla just came in. I’m really coming around to contemporary designers lately (also have some leather longchamp getting some love). The price increases and quality issues with some premier designers are making the $500-$900 price point bags much more attractive.


I fully agree! And your new bag is so pretty. Can I ask what the bar across it does? How do you open your new Strathberry?


----------



## eadam13

Addicted to bags said:


> I fully agree! And your new bag is so pretty. Can I ask what the bar across it does? How do you open your new Strathberry?


The bar is a decorative closure. It slides easily over the handle to open and has magnetic closures in the top corners of the bag.


----------



## HerderMarket

Hi everyone! I’m totally new here. Okay, here we go. This was my carry today. I couldn’t take a good shot with the lighting today, so here is a good one from our trip to San Francisco last month. It’s a Saddleback Leather thin front pocket backpack, but I use it as a giant purse. It’s great if you have to pack a day bag, but don’t want to take an open tote. It’s made of full grain tobacco shade leather.


----------



## SWlife

eadam13 said:


> View attachment 4178248
> View attachment 4178249
> 
> 
> This strathberry nano in vanilla just came in. I’m really coming around to contemporary designers lately (also have some leather longchamp getting some love). The price increases and quality issues with some premier designers are making the $500-$900 price point bags much more attractive.



I totally agree with you.
Love [emoji177] your kitty.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

My new Fount Coventry Bucket Bag in Wolf (which is a rich, warm charcoal color). The leather is amazing. And, it’s made in the USA. #fountleathergoods


----------



## Jnd6

This just in! 18C Gold Chanel Deauville Tote


----------



## foreverbagslove

2018 has been wonderful or should I say "horrible" with all the bag purchases [emoji23]


----------



## OrganizedHome

My First Ralph Lauren Handbag


----------



## Pollie-Jean

We needed a shopping bag for our groceries


----------



## EJsMommy1

Neo Noe in Noir


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## alissahall

The distressed patina of my Hermes Amazonia Garden Party, while abhorrent to some, is strange and beautiful to me. If I continue to adore this bag, I may invest in a leather version some day, but this particular bag can go anywhere, do anything and I love that.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Hi there lovelies!! This black Chanel tote is my latest purchase.


----------



## Narnanz

Not expensive...but I just love it...its a bright bag to brighten up my day...that bright red angry bag is going to so much fun to use.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Not expensive...but I just love it...its a bright bag to brighten up my day...that bright red angry bag is going to so much fun to use.


Your pics aren't showing up, at least for me....?


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> Your pics aren't showing up, at least for me....?


Sorry...will have to take a pic of it on my tablet at home...my phone has been playing up really bad....will not let me do anything now...*sigh*...


----------



## Narnanz

Ok...home on a device that works.....here is my new cheap fun bag...but a bit of a disclaimer...I had no idea how close this is to a Fendi Monster bag...I just loved the bright colour and the eyes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Really graphic!! Very cute!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I love this floral print ,so I had to have this one too


----------



## Tinn3rz

alissahall said:


> The distressed patina of my Hermes Amazonia Garden Party, while abhorrent to some, is strange and beautiful to me. If I continue to adore this bag, I may invest in a leather version some day, but this particular bag can go anywhere, do anything and I love that.



Love Amazonia! I too like it so distressed. It has that well loved look.


----------



## alissahall

*Tinn3rz* yay!!! Another Amazonia appreciator! I admit, I'm not sure I would appreciate this as much if I had bought it when she was brand new. But I surely love her today! She's been in full time rotation since she landed in my arms.


----------



## Sparkletastic

xtnxtnxtn said:


> View attachment 4182589
> 
> 
> Hi there lovelies!! This black Chanel tote is my latest purchase.


Breathtaking! 


Narnanz said:


> Ok...home on a device that works.....here is my new cheap fun bag...but a bit of a disclaimer...I had no idea how close this is to a Fendi Monster bag...I just loved the bright colour and the eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184049


Such a fun cutie!


----------



## HerderMarket

BAGWANNABE said:


> My new Fount Coventry Bucket Bag in Wolf (which is a rich, warm charcoal color). The leather is amazing. And, it’s made in the USA. #fountleathergoods
> 
> View attachment 4178822


I’m so close to getting a Finley clutch from them! Great brand.


----------



## aidore

Narnanz said:


> Ok...home on a device that works.....here is my new cheap fun bag...but a bit of a disclaimer...I had no idea how close this is to a Fendi Monster bag...I just loved the bright colour and the eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184049



How much did you get it for?


----------



## Narnanz

aidore said:


> How much did you get it for?


Got it on a sales site called Nzsale for about NZ$18 +postage...came from China


----------



## MamaSleepy

Narnanz said:


> Got it on a sales site called Nzsale for about NZ$18 +postage...came from China


IMO you're very brave! I'd have been worried ordering from so far away.


----------



## Narnanz

MamaSleepy said:


> IMO you're very brave! I'd have been worried ordering from so far away.


Im in New Zealand so getting anything from anywhere is far away....dont really have a choice if what you want is on the other side of the world.


----------



## julia.pa

just picked her up yesterday!


----------



## MamaSleepy

julia.pa said:


> View attachment 4190464
> 
> 
> just picked her up yesterday!


Love the color!


----------



## karina_g

Coach Bedford Hobo


----------



## madamefifi

Got these two beauties in the mail today, just ahead of Hurricane Whatsherface. The Vert Gazon City is from a lovely  tPFer and the Longchamp bag is from Tradesy. I have GOT TO STOP, y’all. [emoji23] 

Seriously, I’m stopping and this time I MEAN it. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## madamefifi

paculina said:


> The technical last bag I bought....
> 
> View attachment 4160689
> 
> 
> The most perfect Bal small City metallic edge ever.
> 
> But less than an hour before that, I had also bought this:
> 
> View attachment 4160690
> 
> 
> Fendi By the Way.



That City is my unofficial Holy Grail these days. I love the silver hardware against the black leather. Congrats on your new bags!


----------



## madamefifi

Livia1 said:


> My dream bag [emoji92] Hermes Kelly 32 Togo Noir GHW
> 
> View attachment 4164141
> View attachment 4164142



Gorgeous! If I ever pull the trigger on Hermès, the Kelly is what I’d go for. It’s so elegant! Congratulations!


----------



## madamefifi

papertrees said:


> I’m becoming LV-crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163706



There are worse things to be than LV crazy! Love your new beauties [emoji173]️


----------



## madamefifi

Addicted to bags said:


> So cute! I'd love to hear your review of this beauty. Is she practical? Easy to get in and out of? I've been wanting a bag this shape.



Drooling! The color combo is everything! Congrats!

ETA: ooops, quoted wrong post.


----------



## madamefifi

Johnpauliegal said:


> The last handbag I purchased was a Burberry Remington Leather Embossed Tote in ochre. I received it yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4159144



I am very attracted to that color these days—perfect for fall IMO. Congratulations!


----------



## madamefifi

obcessd said:


> My first Hermès! Lindy 26 in gris etain with gold hardware [emoji208][emoji92][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4155673



I want to squoooooooosh it! So pretty!


----------



## madamefifi

kstar54 said:


> It's it wrong that I bought three in the last week? How could I resist these two Coach beauties?? And I was going away so of course I NEEDED the suitcase!



If it’s wrong to buy 3 bags in one week, I don’t want to be right! [emoji23] lovely bags, congrats!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

madamefifi said:


> I am very attracted to that color these days—perfect for fall IMO. Congratulations!


  Thank you, yes perfect for fall. When I saw that color, I just had to have it.


----------



## Livia1

madamefifi said:


> Gorgeous! If I ever pull the trigger on Hermès, the Kelly is what I’d go for. It’s so elegant! Congratulations!



Thank you! I am still over the moon!
Love this so much, definitely recommend it


----------



## elzi

I believe I’ve finally found... my perfect tote!


----------



## stylistbydesign

elzi said:


> I believe I’ve finally found... my perfect tote!
> View attachment 4192407



That’s adorable!  I love how graphic the stripes are. [emoji173]️


----------



## littleblackbag

I picked this beauty up last weekend! Celine Micro Belt, flipping love her...


----------



## PamB

Another gift from DH after his trip to London. Picked him up at the airport and it was nice to see his little hand baggage. Lol
	

		
			
		

		
	



Yes. I took a photo of it in the passenger seat while he loaded his stuff in the trunk. 
Unboxing - 





I wanted this bag and the Pochette Metis in mono canvas but, as expected, it was impossible to find. He made the purchase at NBS and got along really well with the SA. Thanks for letting me share, everyone.


----------



## Narnanz

Got my first new Coach yesterday...must apologise to the autenticators on the Coach thread...have been having a few anxiety attacks this past week and was getting antsy about a bag I knew was real...so put in Authenticate this Coach thread.
Love her colour...and she just fits my wallet ,keys and phone. Little mini Sierra.


----------



## MM1565

My new Burberry The Leather Grommet Detail bag


----------



## msd_bags

After several years, I bought from Coach again! I find this Parker bag elegant. [emoji3]


----------



## myluvofbags

msd_bags said:


> After several years, I bought from Coach again! I find this Parker bag elegant. [emoji3]
> View attachment 4197397


The rivets on this bag is unique. Really elevates the look, congratulations.


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> After several years, I bought from Coach again! I find this Parker bag elegant. [emoji3]
> View attachment 4197397


Adorable! The bag is beautiful on its own but I also like how Coach is handling its branded C. Nice touch and not over the top.


----------



## YuYu90

msd_bags said:


> After several years, I bought from Coach again! I find this Parker bag elegant. [emoji3]
> View attachment 4197397


I have been so fixated on the Parker recently.... I saw this exact bag on Nordstrom's site... How are you liking it? Does it seem durable?


----------



## msd_bags

YuYu90 said:


> I have been so fixated on the Parker recently.... I saw this exact bag on Nordstrom's site... How are you liking it? Does it seem durable?



My bag is just 2 days old with me and I’ve only used it for a dinner event on the first day. So I can’t say anything much yet. My initial impression: it doesn’t seem to be very delicate, and so far no alarm bells on durability issues. The only thing It’s missing though (for me) is that wonderful strong leather smell! I’m normally a leather sniffer, so it’s something I miss on this bag. [emoji3] I got it from a Coach boutique here in South East Asia, so no doubts on authenticity. [emoji3]


----------



## YuYu90

Here is my recent coach purchase from their fall line. I love the mix of colors and leathers in this bag. It also is super light and not too heavy like some of their other bags.


----------



## msd_bags

YuYu90 said:


> Here is my recent coach purchase from their fall line. I love the mix of colors and leathers in this bag. It also is super light and not too heavy like some of their other bags.



Saw this style at the boutique, beautiful!!


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> My bag is just 2 days old with me and I’ve only used it for a dinner event on the first day. So I can’t say anything much yet. My initial impression: it doesn’t seem to be very delicate, and so far no alarm bells on durability issues. The only thing It’s missing though (for me) is that wonderful strong leather smell! I’m normally a leather sniffer, so it’s something I miss on this bag. [emoji3] I got it from a Coach boutique here in South East Asia, so no doubts on authenticity. [emoji3]


I'm a bag smeller too! [emoji12][emoji23]   We've been spolied by MM! I was un Coach yesterday browsing and one of the bags I looked at smelled so good! It might have been one of the duffles. 

I've had my eye on the chalk version of your bag for months now. Both colors are so beautiful! Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> I'm a bag smeller too! [emoji12][emoji23]   We've been spolied by MM! I was un Coach yesterday browsing and one of the bags I looked at smelled so good! It might have been one of the duffles.
> 
> I've had my eye on the chalk version of your bag for months now. Both colors are so beautiful! Congrats on your new bag!



MM leather smell is like no other!!!

I don’t think they have a Chalk in the boutique I went to. But I’m sure it’s equally pretty! [emoji3]


----------



## tealocean

msd_bags said:


> My bag is just 2 days old with me and I’ve only used it for a dinner event on the first day. So I can’t say anything much yet. My initial impression: it doesn’t seem to be very delicate, and so far no alarm bells on durability issues. The only thing It’s missing though (for me) is that wonderful strong leather smell! I’m normally a leather sniffer, so it’s something I miss on this bag. [emoji3] I got it from a Coach boutique here in South East Asia, so no doubts on authenticity. [emoji3]


Your bag is stunning!   I don't find my Coach bags to have a strong leather scent, but there is a light leather scent with all of them in the closet.


----------



## Tinn3rz

C Mini Rectangle, Black Caviar LGHW


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sharont2305

Nothing fancy, designer or expensive but this is my latest purchase, from TK Maxx. Louenhide, which I believe is an Australian brand. I love it!


----------



## Addicted to bags

A Loewe Hammock bag magically arrived today  Ok, I might have helped it along...


----------



## GucciGirl 816

My new MCM purse and wallet I purchased for my birthday in Vegas.


----------



## fatcat2523

Not for me but bought them for my mom in 2 weeks


----------



## Shrinkkbo

loving my Hermes Hazlan


----------



## ceriseluster

My latest buy


----------



## Narnanz

Very proud of myself..
I DID NOT BUY A HANDBAG TODAY!!
Not so sure what tommorrow brings.
Oppshopping is fun.....but you must be strong...resist the bag.
That will be my new mantra.....RESIST THE BAG!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Very proud of myself..
> I DID NOT BUY A HANDBAG TODAY!!
> Not so sure what tommorrow brings.
> Oppshopping is fun.....but you must be strong...resist the bag.
> That will be my new mantra.....RESIST THE BAG!


I like it, "Resist the bag!" Fists raised and pass the message along


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> I like it, "Resist the bag!" Fists raised and pass the message along


I sort of have too many...gone thru a phase of just buying new and oppshopping. I sort of need to stop..Would so love to see your full collection.


----------



## tealocean

Narnanz said:


> I sort of have too many...gone thru a phase of just buying new and oppshopping. I sort of need to stop..Would so love to see your full collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203726


This is a pretty sight! I love how you can shop from your shelves like that. All of mine are in the top of the closet in dust bags. I know where each one is so it's not difficult, but it is so visually pleasing to be able to see them all, isn't it? I keep debating removing them from their dust bags but will probably keep them in there. If I had a cabinet like that I would do it for sure.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> I sort of have too many...gone thru a phase of just buying new and oppshopping. I sort of need to stop..Would so love to see your full collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203726


Oh my, I don't know if I want to see my full collection! It's kinda scattered around different rooms, lol. I need to stop but I can't! I'm telling myself that next year there will be no more bag purchases.


----------



## tealocean

GucciGirl 816 said:


> My new MCM purse and wallet I purchased for my birthday in Vegas.


I really like this shape of your bag!


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh my, I don't know if I want to see my full collection! It's kinda scattered around different rooms, lol. I need to stop but I can't! I'm telling myself that next year there will be no more bag purchases.


So glad Ive found a place with like minded people...I will prob never own a Chanel or Prada or a Hermes..but I can drool over everyone elses without it costing me...dreams are so free.


----------



## Narnanz

tealocean said:


> This is a pretty sight! I love how you can shop from your shelves like that. All of mine are in the top of the closet in dust bags. I know where each one is so it's not difficult, but it is so visually pleasing to be able to see them all, isn't it? I keep debating removing them from their dust bags but will probably keep them in there. If I had a cabinet like that I would do it for sure.


I only keep a few in dust bags..many I have are oppshopped bags and didnt come with one...the ones Im using all the time I dont bother putting them in dustbags.


----------



## MamaSleepy

fatcat2523 said:


> Not for me but bought them for my mom in 2 weeks
> View attachment 4201804
> 
> View attachment 4201805


Excuse me but am I to understand you purchased these 4 wonderful bags for your mother?  
I'm a mother. I've been called a mother....


----------



## Livia1

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 4201808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my Hermes Hazlan



Lovely Halzan!


----------



## Addicted to bags

MamaSleepy said:


> Excuse me but am I to understand you purchased these 4 wonderful bags for your mother?
> I'm a mother. I've been called a mother....


LOL 
Are you saying her mom has a great daughter?


----------



## Pessie

Vintage Mulberry  (oops helps to include the photo )


----------



## MamaSleepy

Addicted to bags said:


> LOL
> Are you saying her mom has a great daughter?


Yes! And, much more importantly, I'm alerting her to the fact that if she's wildly purchasing gorgeous bags for mothers, well...…. darnit, I'm a mother!  _YoooHooo_ - _over heeeere_ - _*a mother over here*_!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean

What labels me, negates me.
S.A. Kierkegaard
There is no right life in the wrong one.
T.W. Adorno

 
Edit Report
+ Quote Reply
Page 831 of 831
< Prev 1 ←  826 827 828 829 830 831
Go to First Unread


----------



## MoMaMo

Bought this lovely Gucci Nymphea and started wearing her the next day...


----------



## Sunshine mama

MoMaMo said:


> View attachment 4211525
> 
> Bought this lovely Gucci Nymphea and started wearing her the next day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211526


In love!!!!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Long weekend in London 
Delvaux. Amazing light blue colour with slight silver shimmer 
	

		
			
		

		
	








And Thom Browne


----------



## leechiyong

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Long weekend in London
> Delvaux. Amazing light blue colour with slight silver shimmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211585
> 
> View attachment 4211592
> View attachment 4211692
> View attachment 4211694
> 
> 
> And Thom Browne
> View attachment 4211699


Lovely, but the amazing hue of that Delvaux made me audibly gasp!  Enjoy!


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Lulu Guinness Anita bag


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh my, I don't know if I want to see my full collection! It's kinda scattered around different rooms, lol. I need to stop but I can't! I'm telling myself that next year there will be no more bag purchases.



By my calculations, you still have roughly 3 months until next year.  Best shop fast[emoji16][emoji23][emoji6][emoji123][emoji123].


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Red croc zipped Mulberry Bayswater


----------



## Addicted to bags

GeorginaLavender said:


> By my calculations, you still have roughly 3 months until next year.  Best shop fast[emoji16][emoji23][emoji6][emoji123][emoji123].


Hahaha... you're right. Maybe I can exercise & shop?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Looked for this particular Buddha Envirosax for over 8 years but it was sold out everywhere. Suddenly found it in a little French shop and grabbed the last two. Half price! I know, it's not like finding a Chanel at half price and getting two  but now at least I'm Envirosax content  The striped one is one of my other faves.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> Hahaha... you're right. Maybe I can exercise & shop?



I like the way you think [emoji6][emoji6].


----------



## GeorginaLavender

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Looked for this particular Buddha Envirosax for over 8 years but it was sold out everywhere. Suddenly found it in a little French shop and grabbed the last two. Half price! I know, it's not like finding a Chanel at half price and getting two  but now at least I'm Envirosax content  The striped one is one of my other faves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212086
> View attachment 4212087



Oh, the little joys of life!!! A sale is a sale is a sale[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122].


----------



## Scully Piper

Bagcandyuk said:


> Red croc zipped Mulberry Bayswater


She is gorgeous!


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Scully Piper said:


> She is gorgeous!


Thanks  . I was originally going to get the lilac leather version but then when i saw the red mock croc, it was game over


----------



## Cookiefiend

MoMaMo said:


> View attachment 4211525
> 
> Bought this lovely Gucci Nymphea and started wearing her the next day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211526


Thats darling!! 
< don't need it, don't need it, don't need it but oh do I want it!  >


Sheikha Latifa said:


> Long weekend in London
> Delvaux. Amazing light blue colour with slight silver shimmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211585
> 
> View attachment 4211592
> View attachment 4211692
> View attachment 4211694
> 
> 
> And Thom Browne
> View attachment 4211699


oooo the color of the Delvaux is amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Long weekend in London
> Delvaux. Amazing light blue colour with slight silver shimmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211585
> 
> View attachment 4211592
> View attachment 4211692
> View attachment 4211694
> 
> 
> And Thom Browne
> View attachment 4211699


Both bags are smashing! Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


>





Pollie-Jean said:


> What labels me, negates me.
> S.A. Kierkegaard
> There is no right life in the wrong one.
> T.W. Adorno
> 
> 
> Edit Report
> + Quote Reply
> Page 831 of 831
> < Prev 1 ←  826 827 828 829 830 831
> Go to First Unread


I love all your edgy gorgeous bag choices! They're very sharp!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> I love all your edgy gorgeous bag choices!


Thank you , Sunshine ! Edgy sounds great to me


----------



## lavy

I’ve been on a mini bag binge.


----------



## AllthingsLV

This baby right here has stolen my heart. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## floodette

my new baby, already posted in balenciaga forum.

so light, and fits A LOT


----------



## Katinahat

lavy said:


> View attachment 4222079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been on a mini bag binge.


Love your new Celine bag! Very nice.


----------



## Katinahat

Tessie Hobo in Oxblood in Mulberry outlet. I can’t resist a reduced price...


----------



## BlueCherry

Céline nano belt in Frost


----------



## MamaSleepy

AllthingsLV said:


> This baby right here has stolen my heart. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4222162


Sorry for my drool. I can't help it, your Chanel is simply too beautiful!  
(ha, ha)


----------



## fendifemale

Not a bag per se but I got her today and really love her ( Dooney Beacon Card Case).


----------



## MamaSleepy

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4229280
> 
> Not a bag per se but I got her today and really love her ( Dooney Beacon Card Case).


Pretty color!


----------



## fendifemale

MamaSleepy said:


> Pretty color!


Thanks! It's French Blue.


----------



## Scully Piper

Narnanz said:


> Ok...home on a device that works.....here is my new cheap fun bag...but a bit of a disclaimer...I had no idea how close this is to a Fendi Monster bag...I just loved the bright colour and the eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184049


I love it! Reminds me of Anger from Inside Out.


----------



## Scully Piper

eadam13 said:


> The bar is a decorative closure. It slides easily over the handle to open and has magnetic closures in the top corners of the bag.


Good to know. I've been curious about this bag.  I love yours and your cat


----------



## Scully Piper

Addicted to bags said:


> I am loving the new to me, vintage Coach Post Pouch from the 1980's! Talking about holding up well both in construction, leather, and style!
> 
> View attachment 4174872
> View attachment 4174874


1980s??? She looks amazing!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Scully Piper said:


> 1980s??? She looks amazing!!!


And I bought her 2nd hand recently! These vintage Coach bags were made well.


----------



## Scully Piper

Addicted to bags said:


> And I bought her 2nd hand recently! These vintage Coach bags were made well.


You definitely have one of the best collections of vintage Coach bags.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Scully Piper said:


> You definitely have one of the best collections of vintage Coach bags.


No not me, I bet whateve does though


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> No not me, I bet whateve does though


Aw, thanks! I used to have more. I reduced it to about 10 and now it is climbing back up again!


----------



## ksuromax

my newest one, BDay pressie from my Sweetheart  
Balenciaga Bazar Graffiti


----------



## tinkerella

Ooh I just found this thread! Love looking at everyone’s new purchases [emoji173]️ Here’s my newest (and most expensive [emoji33]) bag that I also shared in the Chanel forum.


----------



## LucyMadrid

tinkerella said:


> Ooh I just found this thread! Love looking at everyone’s new purchases [emoji173]️ Here’s my newest (and most expensive [emoji33]) bag that I also shared in the Chanel forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231847


I agree, it iiis very expensive, but so elegant... And there is a great bag for the rest of your life. Congratulations!


----------



## nvie

Celine Small Vertical Cabas Tote in Abyss Blue.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Bought the MCM Soft Berlin Crossbody in Vachetta leather last weekend. Cute little bag, looks like a little suitcase


----------



## meowmix318

Addicted to bags said:


> Bought the MCM Soft Berlin Crossbody in Vachetta leather last weekend. Cute little bag, looks like a little suitcase
> 
> View attachment 4233200
> View attachment 4233201
> View attachment 4233202


It is cute. Does it hold a lot?


----------



## Addicted to bags

meowmix318 said:


> It is cute. Does it hold a lot?


It holds my LV mini pochette, Longchamp pencil case, iPhone 8, Bastia coin holder, & car keys. That's usually all I carry anyway.


----------



## Addicted to bags

meowmix318 said:


> It is cute. Does it hold a lot?


I have a picture of the inside on this thread meowmix. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...carrying-today.917840/page-1349#post-32667545


----------



## meowmix318

Addicted to bags said:


> I have a picture of the inside on this thread meowmix. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...carrying-today.917840/page-1349#post-32667545


Thank you for that. I think I would love this bag


----------



## missconvy

topshop panther bag


----------



## marivic_bec

It’s my first Chloe bag.


----------



## Aluxe

My new to me diorama from Dior [emoji76]


----------



## tinkerella

Aluxe said:


> My new to me diorama from Dior [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235244



What a beauty! I have this on my wishlist too but I’m on ban island until 2nd half of 2019


----------



## JuneHawk

I bought a Loewe puzzle bag in Seville. Gotta take advantage of lower prices in Spain and VAT refunds!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

JuneHawk said:


> I bought a Loewe puzzle bag in Seville. Gotta take advantage of lower prices in Spain and VAT refunds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235740
> View attachment 4235742


----------



## Addicted to bags

JuneHawk said:


> I bought a Loewe puzzle bag in Seville. Gotta take advantage of lower prices in Spain and VAT refunds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235740
> View attachment 4235742


How cool you picked it up in Spain!!


----------



## Aluxe

tinkerella said:


> What a beauty! I have this on my wishlist too but I’m on ban island until 2nd half of 2019



Thanks! Here's wishing you luck on holding out till 2019 for your Diorama


----------



## Stephg1027

YSL Lou Lou medium. Dark green color not well pictured in my horrible lighting. Excuse the mess.


----------



## missmandymarie

Found this at my mom’s house. She likes nice leather, but isn’t really into purses. It was just stuffed in a drawer so I’ve liberated it and am going to let it see the light of day in my possession. She says she bought it in England in 1980. Beautiful leather with a suede lining ❤️


----------



## Scully Piper

ksuromax said:


> my newest one, BDay pressie from my Sweetheart [emoji813]
> Balenciaga Bazar Graffiti


That is one cool bag! Happy Birthday [emoji4]


----------



## Scully Piper

Addicted to bags said:


> Bought the MCM Soft Berlin Crossbody in Vachetta leather last weekend. Cute little bag, looks like a little suitcase
> 
> View attachment 4233200
> View attachment 4233201
> View attachment 4233202


I love it! So cute!


----------



## Scully Piper

JuneHawk said:


> I bought a Loewe puzzle bag in Seville. Gotta take advantage of lower prices in Spain and VAT refunds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235740
> View attachment 4235742


Wow [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Scully Piper said:


> That is one cool bag! Happy Birthday [emoji4]


thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Scully Piper said:


> I love it! So cute!


Thank you Scully Piper. I put some Cadillac conditioner on her tonight so she stays pretty


----------



## ksuromax

missmandymarie said:


> Found this at my mom’s house. She likes nice leather, but isn’t really into purses. It was just stuffed in a drawer so I’ve liberated it and am going to let it see the light of day in my possession. She says she bought it in England in 1980. Beautiful leather with a suede lining ❤️


what a find!! very lovely, very feminine and 'Audrey Hepburn' style, do you wear dresses?


----------



## tenKrat

Just got this Longaberger basket purse made in 2001.

I was sad to hear that the company closed earlier this year. It was a behemoth in the 90s and early 00s.  My first encounter with the company was a roommate, who had a very large Longaberger basket collection.  I had always wanted one of their basket purses. So, I looked online for one recently to carry this fall season and found out that the company is no more.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

After months of obsessing and stalking, finally caught one at SCP’s LV.  Here’s my Noe just hanging out at Laduree (Grove location).  One day, I aspire to carry at least one bottle of champagne to a party in this bag [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322].

Happy Halloween Lovely TPFers [emoji316] [emoji317]!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Stephg1027 said:


> YSL Lou Lou medium. Dark green color not well pictured in my horrible lighting. Excuse the mess.



Gorgeous  SL have some gorgeous bags in green this FW. Your little pouffe is cute, does it have storage?


----------



## Stephg1027

BlueCherry said:


> Gorgeous  SL have some gorgeous bags in green this FW. Your little pouffe is cute, does it have storage?



Thanks!! Yes it has storage...great for hiding bags from the husband. Bahahaha jk


----------



## jax818

This


----------



## BlueCherry

Stephg1027 said:


> Thanks!! Yes it has storage...great for hiding bags from the husband. Bahahaha jk



LMAO


----------



## Addicted to bags

Still in the 80's here. Enjoying the day with the Loewe Puzzle.


----------



## sbuxaddict

Madly in love


----------



## Sunna

Louis Vuitton Boccador epi noir [emoji173]️


----------



## Addicted to bags

sbuxaddict said:


> Madly in love
> 
> View attachment 4239623
> View attachment 4239624


So pretty!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

sbuxaddict said:


> Madly in love
> 
> View attachment 4239623
> View attachment 4239624


This is such a chic bag in that size and color!!!
In fact, your whole look is fab!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> Still in the 80's here. Enjoying the day with the Loewe Puzzle.
> 
> View attachment 4239593



I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ this shirt!!!  Bag is cool too[emoji106][emoji106].


----------



## NOIRetMoi

missmandymarie said:


> Found this at my mom’s house. She likes nice leather, but isn’t really into purses. It was just stuffed in a drawer so I’ve liberated it and am going to let it see the light of day in my possession. She says she bought it in England in 1980. Beautiful leather with a suede lining ❤️


Great find!
That’s a very unique design and still sexy today!


----------



## bellarusa

Prada galleria tote


----------



## denimcococabas

bellarusa said:


> Prada galleria tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239688



Love the shade of blue with the gold hardware.


----------



## bellarusa

denimcococabas said:


> Love the shade of blue with the gold hardware.


It is pretty adorable and I love the blue that's more blue in incandescent light and more grey in florescent light.


----------



## sbuxaddict

Addicted to bags said:


> So pretty!



Thank you!!



blondissima777 said:


> This is such a chic bag in that size and color!!!
> In fact, your whole look is fab!



Aw shucks thank you so much!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci Totem [emoji304][emoji304][emoji304]


----------



## NOIRetMoi

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Totem [emoji304][emoji304][emoji304]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240938


You’re the definition of style!
I love it!


----------



## stylistbydesign

blondissima777 said:


> You’re the definition of style!
> I love it!



Thank you, @blondissima777!  It’s such a fun piece, and the construction is amazing; I’ve been having fun wearing it.  [emoji173]️


----------



## QueenBv

This gorgeous St. Laurent  SDJ in croc. It was love at first sight!


----------



## Addicted to bags




----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Totem [emoji304][emoji304][emoji304]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240938


So fun and colorful. I love it on you


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4244569



Melancholy bears in hammer pants!  [emoji23] Too cute!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> So fun and colorful. I love it on you



Thank you, ATB!  That’s exactly what I love about Gucci right now....fun and colorful!


----------



## myluvofbags

QueenBv said:


> View attachment 4241623
> 
> 
> This gorgeous St. Laurent  SDJ in croc. It was love at first sight!



I was debating this one, congrats it’s beautiful.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Totem [emoji304][emoji304][emoji304]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240938



Slay Gurl!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## stylistbydesign

GeorginaLavender said:


> Slay Gurl!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks, GL!  I wore it all weekend. [emoji173]️


----------



## BlueCherry

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4244569



That’s too cute, the colours suit the brown better than the DA this year. I’m ashamed to say that my last years Xmas animation is still in the box unused  as I just keep using the tahitienne.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4244569


Too adorable for words!


----------



## jackie_rn

Waiting for this to arrive from Fashionphile [emoji177]


----------



## renee_nyc

I wanted one for a long time. Chanel So Black Reissue in Chevron.


----------



## MamaSleepy

jackie_rn said:


> Waiting for this to arrive from Fashionphile [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4250964


That red is spectacular!  I wouldn't wear it to any bull fights!


----------



## Mumotons

I bought this beautiful Noe on our recent trip to Paris for our wedding anniversary..... it was the last one in Paris too, so extra special for me


----------



## MooMooVT

Mumotons said:


> I bought this beautiful Noe on our recent trip to Paris for our wedding anniversary..... it was the last one in Paris too, so extra special for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4251158


This bag is fantastic! Enjoy & Happy Anniversary!


----------



## myluvofbags

Mumotons said:


> I bought this beautiful Noe on our recent trip to Paris for our wedding anniversary..... it was the last one in Paris too, so extra special for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4251158



The colors on this is well put together, it’s a beautiful reminder of your special day.


----------



## jackie_rn

She’s here [emoji177]


----------



## Yuki85

Mulberry Bayswater in Oak, love this so much!!


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

jackie_rn said:


> She’s here [emoji177]
> View attachment 4254769


 

Omg she’s gorgeous


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

sbuxaddict said:


> Madly in love
> 
> View attachment 4239623
> View attachment 4239624



Whole outfit is adorable! Yas


----------



## myluvofbags

jackie_rn said:


> She’s here [emoji177]
> View attachment 4254769



Beautiful!


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

Look who just got here


----------



## sbuxaddict

Nyc_chihuahua said:


> Whole outfit is adorable! Yas


Thank you!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Burberry tote.


----------



## jackie_rn

Here she is with better lighting [emoji177]


----------



## Narnanz

Pronta Moda is a inexpensive brand sold thru one of our largest department store chains here in New Zealand...its not very often I see anything in the range that makes me happy...found this just walking around the store on my lunch break...was the only colour I could find...and as its was 30%  off at the time made it even better....plus it came with a cellphone charger.
Just need to make the chain detachable  so I can just use it as a standard wallet.


----------



## dejahlovelee

My new to me Sac Rabat [emoji813]️


----------



## Addicted to bags

dejahlovelee said:


> My new to me Sac Rabat [emoji813]️


Looks like it was really well cared for. Good job finding her


----------



## Addicted to bags

Got this baby a week or so ago but was waiting for her twillys to arrive.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Christmas animations MP's


----------



## Narnanz

Thrifted find..Fossil Morgan shopper...in great shape...missing key and a zipper pull but otherwise in great condition...shes had a leather condition so shes all good to go.
Will upload photo soon...
anyone else having trouble loading up photos..its always says too big...end up using my cellphone.
And here she is.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Thrifted find..Fossil Morgan shopper...in great shape...missing key and a zipper pull but otherwise in great condition...shes had a leather condition so shes all good to go.
> Will upload photo soon...
> anyone else having trouble loading up photos..its always says too big...end up using my cellphone.


Yes, since yesterday. My guess is that one of their servers is down or something like that. Annoying as all heck


----------



## ksuromax

BV Nodini


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Got this baby a week or so ago but was waiting for her twillys to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 4256073
> View attachment 4256075





Addicted to bags said:


> Christmas animations MP's
> 
> View attachment 4256475



Nice!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

renee_nyc said:


> View attachment 4250975
> 
> 
> I wanted one for a long time. Chanel So Black Reissue in Chevron.


Love this.  Congrats!!


----------



## MooMooVT

Narnanz said:


> Thrifted find..Fossil Morgan shopper...in great shape...missing key and a zipper pull but otherwise in great condition...shes had a leather condition so shes all good to go.
> Will upload photo soon...
> anyone else having trouble loading up photos..its always says too big...end up using my cellphone.
> And here she is.
> View attachment 4256502


Great find!! She's a beaut!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini


I love this color! Congratulations!


----------



## restricter

Late reveal from the recent The Row sample sale in NYC.  It’s a gorgeous, understated Sideby with the most scrumptious leather.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> I love this color! Congratulations!


thanks!


----------



## renee_nyc

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this.  Congrats!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## March786

Nyc_chihuahua said:


> Look who just got here


wow that caviar looks stunning! so puffy and shiny - congratulations


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

March786 said:


> wow that caviar looks stunning! so puffy and shiny - congratulations


Thank you xx


----------



## MooMooVT

restricter said:


> Late reveal from the recent The Row sample sale in NYC.  It’s a gorgeous, understated Sideby with the most scrumptious leather.
> 
> View attachment 4257608


Oh, wow! You can tell that leather is TDF! Enjoy


----------



## bellarusa

A cute cuyana for my laptop and everyday use with a beautiful insert.


----------



## jax818

Picked this this beauty at 40% off from the Bloomingdales presale!  I needed a pop of color in my life and have been eyeing the mini peekaboo for a long time.  Presenting my new PINK mini Fendi peekaboo!  Please excuse my bare feet and clashing watch band. [emoji5]


----------



## GGjta87

First designer bag! Gucci Boston bag style ophidia GG medium top handle ❤️ I love the vintage timeless feel of it I hope the length doesn't drive me nuts because I'm petite 5'1 the bag is 12 inches long..what do you guys think??


----------



## BlueCherry

jax818 said:


> Picked this this beauty at 40% off from the Bloomingdales presale!  I needed a pop of color in my life and have been eyeing the mini peekaboo for a long time.  Presenting my new PINK mini Fendi peekaboo!  Please excuse my bare feet and clashing watch band. [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 4259169
> 
> View attachment 4259170



Congratulations it’s gorgeous and looks just perfect with your outfit. Great price too!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

GGjta87 said:


> First designer bag! Gucci Boston bag style ophidia GG medium top handle ❤️ I love the vintage timeless feel of it I hope the length doesn't drive me nuts because I'm petite 5'1 the bag is 12 inches long..what do you guys think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259508


 Timeless and so lovely.


----------



## DizzyFairy

mzbaglady1 said:


> Burberry tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255521
> View attachment 4255522


Hi mzbaglady... What is the name of this bag..? Where did u find this tote? I am after a light weight bag like yours..  Tia


----------



## mzbaglady1

DizzyFairy said:


> Hi mzbaglady... What is the name of this bag..? Where did u find this tote? I am after a light weight bag like yours..  Tia


Happy holiday! The tote was purchased at Nordstrom Rack. The name of the tote is small Buckleigh.


----------



## jackie_rn

Time for unboxing. Here she is. My boyfriend initially said he didn’t like it when he saw the photo, but now he thinks it’s hot being that it’s two-toned [emoji177]

Back story..

I walked into Louis Vuitton inside Neiman Marcus in Short Hills. One of the SAs who knows me greeted me and asked me what’s up. I casually said “Nothing, just checking out what’s in stores today.” She then said “Oh, I got the Reverse Pochette Metis today.” And my jaw dropped after she took it out of their drawer. I was contemplating on whether or not I should get it since I am supposedly in Ban Island after bf got me my Chanel mini, but it’s the holidays so I said to myself “F*<k it. Give it to me!” 

Good thing the SA knows me as I looked liked a bum with my beanie and track pants on, with my coat zipped open. She was the one who sold me my Favorite MM in Monogram too.


----------



## SWlife

jackie_rn said:


> Time for unboxing. Here she is. My boyfriend initially said he didn’t like it when he saw the photo, but now he thinks it’s hot being that it’s two-toned [emoji177]
> 
> Back story..
> 
> I walked into Louis Vuitton inside Neiman Marcus in Short Hills. One of the SAs who knows me greeted me and asked me what’s up. I casually said “Nothing, just checking out what’s in stores today.” She then said “Oh, I got the Reverse Pochette Metis today.” And my jaw dropped after she took it out of their drawer. I was contemplating on whether or not I should get it since I am supposedly in Ban Island after bf got me my Chanel mini, but it’s the holidays so I said to myself “F*<k it. Give it to me!”
> 
> Good thing the SA knows me as I looked liked a bum with my beanie and track pants on, with my coat zipped open. She was the one who sold me my Favorite MM in Monogram too.
> 
> View attachment 4260848
> View attachment 4260849
> View attachment 4260850



Very nice, congrats!


----------



## Kmora

My latest handbag is this extremely small Moschino by HM bag.












It is very cute but can’t fit much. It won’t fit a phone or a card case, but loose cards and keys will fit. And some cash.


----------



## whateve

Kmora said:


> My latest handbag is this extremely small Moschino by HM bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very cute but can’t fit much. It won’t fit a phone or a card case, but loose cards and keys will fit. And some cash.


So much detail in such a small space! Adorable!


----------



## Addicted to bags

A small MCM Boston bag and a small cassette tech cardholder. As GeorginaLavender suggested,  a perfect bag to walk your dog. Or to wear to the farmers market


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> A small MCM Boston bag and a small cassette tech cardholder. As GeorginaLavender suggested,  a perfect bag to walk your dog. Or to wear to the farmers market
> 
> View attachment 4261631


Love that colour...is it more red or pink?


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> A small MCM Boston bag and a small cassette tech cardholder. As GeorginaLavender suggested,  a perfect bag to walk your dog. Or to wear to the farmers market
> 
> View attachment 4261631


Both items are so cute!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Love that colour...is it more red or pink?


Thank you, it's kind of a dark red raspberry shade


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Both items are so cute!


Thank you whateve. The little cassette tape crossbody is really handy for small errands while you leave your "real" bag in the trunk


----------



## msd_bags

Mulberry Leighton


----------



## marcvan

Here is my newest addition:


----------



## tweetie1288

This baby..


----------



## secretshoeslover

My first Hermes bag (Lindy 26)


----------



## Addicted to bags

secretshoeslover said:


> My first Hermes bag (Lindy 26)


Very nice! What is the color?


----------



## SEWDimples

New to me, Coach Black Link Clutch/Wristlet.


----------



## Addicted to bags

SEWDimples said:


> New to me, Coach Black Link Clutch/Wristlet.
> 
> View attachment 4262538


That's cool looking SEWDimples!


----------



## SEWDimples

Addicted to bags said:


> That's cool looking SEWDimples!


Thanks! I really like clutches and wristlets. I'm always adding them to my collection.


----------



## dotty8

Tommy Hilfiger briefcase / laptop case


----------



## secretshoeslover

Addicted to bags said:


> Very nice! What is the color?


Thanks! Rouge Grenat in GHW!


----------



## Addicted to bags

secretshoeslover said:


> Thanks! Rouge Grenat in GHW!


RG? You lucky girl! That's a HG color for me. Did you buy in the US? And congrats on your 1st H bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

GGjta87 said:


> First designer bag! Gucci Boston bag style ophidia GG medium top handle ❤️ I love the vintage timeless feel of it I hope the length doesn't drive me nuts because I'm petite 5'1 the bag is 12 inches long..what do you guys think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259508


Congrats!!! This is a great bag!!!


jackie_rn said:


> Time for unboxing. Here she is. My boyfriend initially said he didn’t like it when he saw the photo, but now he thinks it’s hot being that it’s two-toned [emoji177]
> 
> Back story..
> I walked into Louis Vuitton inside Neiman Marcus in Short Hills. One of the SAs who knows me greeted me and asked me what’s up. I casually said “Nothing, just checking out what’s in stores today.” She then said “Oh, I got the Reverse Pochette Metis today.” And my jaw dropped after she took it out of their drawer. I was contemplating on whether or not I should get it since I am supposedly in Ban Island after bf got me my Chanel mini, but it’s the holidays so I said to myself “F*<k it. Give it to me!”
> 
> Good thing the SA knows me as I looked liked a bum with my beanie and track pants on, with my coat zipped open. She was the one who sold me my Favorite MM in Monogram too.
> 
> View attachment 4260848
> View attachment 4260849
> View attachment 4260850


I don’t even like the LV logo and I crave this bag. Yay!!!!


Addicted to bags said:


> A small MCM Boston bag and a small cassette tech cardholder. As GeorginaLavender suggested,  a perfect bag to walk your dog. Or to wear to the farmers market
> 
> View attachment 4261631


That cardholder is so cute!!!


----------



## lilac_9

Bought my first ever luxury bag during the Black Friday sales. Scored it for over 1k off!! Been eyeing it for a few years now but never really had the funds(I’m 21) and I had to buy bc it was such a good deal )


----------



## Addicted to bags

lilac_9 said:


> Bought my first ever luxury bag during the Black Friday sales. Scored it for over 1k off!! Been eyeing it for a few years now but never really had the funds(I’m 21) and I had to buy bc it was such a good deal )



Congrats on your first (but not last) luxury bag!!


----------



## secretshoeslover

Addicted to bags said:


> RG? You lucky girl! That's a HG color for me. Did you buy in the US? And congrats on your 1st H bag!


Yes, RG! Nope, I got it at Singapore international airport! So lucky to chance upon 2 beautiful Lindy 26. The other was a dual colour (midnight blue outside with magenta inside) swift PHW.


----------



## secretshoeslover

lilac_9 said:


> Bought my first ever luxury bag during the Black Friday sales. Scored it for over 1k off!! Been eyeing it for a few years now but never really had the funds(I’m 21) and I had to buy bc it was such a good deal )


Congrats on your first designer bag! It is such a stable. I've been eyeing on Antigona mini in black calf!


----------



## Addicted to bags

secretshoeslover said:


> Yes, RG! Nope, I got it at Singapore international airport! So lucky to chance upon 2 beautiful Lindy 26. The other was a dual colour (midnight blue outside with magenta inside) swift PHW.


I’m green with envy 

Enjoy your beautiful bags! Did you share them on the Ode to Lindy sub forum thread too?


----------



## melblvoe

Loewe Small Puzzle in Tan after contemplating it for a while ❤️☺️


----------



## Izzy48

Just purchased this beautiful knuckle duster by Alexander McQueen. Absolutely love it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Izzy48 said:


> Just purchased this beautiful knuckle duster by Alexander McQueen. Absolutely love it.


WOW!!! That is a beauty! So unique and functional.


----------



## Izzy48

Addicted to bags said:


> WOW!!! That is a beauty! So unique and functional.


Thank You! The only down for me is it won't hold my cell phone but I knew that from the beginning so I can't complain!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

How practical. If someone tries to snatch it, you can use it to defend yourself.


----------



## renee_nyc

Saint Laurent large Jane Tote. I needed a good minimalist crossbody work bag.


----------



## SWlife

melblvoe said:


> View attachment 4265295
> Loewe Small Puzzle in Tan after contemplating it for a while [emoji173]️[emoji5]



Like that color!


----------



## Izzy48

renee_nyc said:


> Saint Laurent large Jane Tote. I needed a good minimalist crossbody work bag.


Beautiful bag!


----------



## marcvan

My second purchase of November, and off to ban island for next year 
My first Goyard, the Saint Louis GM in Sky Blue:


----------



## dotty8

*Lauren Ralph Lauren* black tote


----------



## Lake Effect

New to me, Coach Ace Satchel from 2016, I believe. HG shade of blue for me. Of course the butterscotch edge coat helped me fall hard when I saw someone post this bag.


----------



## melblvoe

gacats said:


> Like that color!


Thank you!


----------



## SWlife

And after my snarky remark about all the NF’s I see in my area, I bought an MM in DE.  Isn’t that how it always goes?


----------



## Rani

gacats said:


> And after my snarky remark about all the NF’s I see in my area, I bought an MM in DE.  Isn’t that how it always goes?


Congrats! I love mine


----------



## MamaSleepy

marcvan said:


> My second purchase of November, and off to ban island for next year
> My first Goyard, the Saint Louis GM in Sky Blue:


Ohhhh, pretty blue!


----------



## Tosa22

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4266940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to me, Coach Ace Satchel from 2016, I believe. HG shade of blue for me. Of course the butterscotch edge coat helped me fall hard when I saw someone post this bag.


Gorgeous! I love the contrast of the blue and the piping.


----------



## ColdSteel

A new-to-me Miu Miu Vitello Lux Bow Bag in Fumo!  I want to give my LV canvas bags a bit of a break and I've been hunting for the right leather satchel. I'm so excited and can't wait to sign for her upon arrival! I wanted a bag that wasn't black and had the idea that I'd just love something in grey/grey-ish.


----------



## BettyLouboo

ColdSteel said:


> A new-to-me Miu Miu Vitello Lux Bow Bag in Fumo!  I want to give my LV canvas bags a bit of a break and I've been hunting for the right leather satchel. I'm so excited and can't wait to sign for her upon arrival! I wanted a bag that wasn't black and had the idea that I'd just love something in grey/grey-ish.


Wowsers! Seeing that photo suddenly gave me a flash of nostalgia!! I bought Miu Miu's bow bag exactly 10 years ago back in 2008! It was my first and only miu miu bag actually. It's a beautiful bag. I have in a navy blue but a different type of leather. I think back then the leathers were non-shiny type.  I used it to death that year! Actually forgot about it after putting it somewhere in storage! I'm not actually sure where it is under piles of boxes but thanks for the reminder!


----------



## serenityneow

I have this.  It’s the perfect bag for travel, rainy days, and days you need to carry a ton.  I’ve had them in various colors over the years, but this one is my favorite.  A more interesting alternative to the Longchamp Le Pliage, IMHO.



mzbaglady1 said:


> Burberry tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255521
> View attachment 4255522


----------



## MsVincit

My new Prada Esplanade! I was actually planning to get the YSL Cabas next year, though after just having a look at Prada out of a whim, I was just sold! 
I wanted the Galleria initially though that's too common for me, the Esplanade seems to have just as classic a style, while being more unique. It has such a strong 'presence', I love the elegant gold and black combination of the handbag.


----------



## MooMooVT

gacats said:


> And after my snarky remark about all the NF’s I see in my area, I bought an MM in DE.  Isn’t that how it always goes?


I did the same! Poo-poo’ed the NF because so many had it. Then I realized why. I had 2 within 4 months of my hating on the bag


----------



## Sparkletastic

renee_nyc said:


> Saint Laurent large Jane Tote. I needed a good minimalist crossbody work bag.


This looks like the perfect work bag!!!  Can you share a mod shot and what fits in side?


dotty8 said:


> *Lauren Ralph Lauren* black tote
> View attachment 4266847
> View attachment 4266852
> View attachment 4266853


This is a great tote. And it looks like a good alternative to the Longchamps totes of which I’m not a fan. Are the straps comfortable when the bag is fully loaded?


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

mrshandbagforever said:


> View attachment 4069477
> 
> 
> Ok...got three bags in two months...(my defence is that I sold a few bags as well...) I was so lucky to find these discontinued Fossil Sydney Satchel!!!


Wonderful! I just bought the Fossil Fiona Crossbody. Have you found that your Fossil leather wears well???


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## renee_nyc

Sparkletastic said:


> This looks like the perfect work bag!!!  Can you share a mod shot and what fits in side?
> 
> Of course!
> 
> It can fit a 13” laptop, although not in the zipped part, wallet, makeup bag. I also have sunglasses, tech accessories and a phone in there with space for more


----------



## dotty8

Sparkletastic said:


> This is a great tote. And it looks like a good alternative to the Longchamps totes of which I’m not a fan. Are the straps comfortable when the bag is fully loaded?



Yes, so far it's been really great and practical  The thinner straps were one of my concerns (I already own a Bainbridge Ralph Lauren tote which is similar, but has thicker straps), but over a winter coat they are perfect  I hope they will be comfortable enough also in warmer months.

Ha, I actually got the Longchamp some months ago, but I hardly ever use it because of the strange stiff straps... I like this tote much better


----------



## SohviAnneli

I just bought this Céline nano belt bag and LOVE it!  and the size is so convinient


----------



## NOIRetMoi

SohviAnneli said:


> I just bought this Céline nano belt bag and LOVE it!  and the size is so convinient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4272287


She’s gorgeous! Enjoy her!
I’ve had my eyes on the taupe her ever since I saw her here


----------



## SohviAnneli

blondissima777 said:


> She’s gorgeous! Enjoy her!
> I’ve had my eyes on the taupe her ever since I saw her here


Oh yeah taupe and grey would also be stunning!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

marcvan said:


> Here is my newest addition:


I knew there was something different about this Boite Chapeau but it didn’t sink in until I looked it up and realized they came up with a soft one. 
I love it! Seems more practical than the original.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> Christmas animations MP's
> Absolutely A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!
> So cute how you lined them up for the picture. Shame you don’t have the option of wearing them together hahaha
> View attachment 4256475





Addicted to bags said:


> Got this baby a week or so ago but was waiting for her twillys to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 4256073
> View attachment 4256075


She’s gorgeous!
Enjoy her! 
That beautiful and scrumptious black Clemence leather...


----------



## Addicted to bags

blondissima777 said:


> She’s gorgeous!
> Enjoy her!
> That beautiful and scrumptious black Clemence leather...


Thank you blondissima


----------



## FinanciallyBlessed

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4270075


Gorgeous, what is the name of that bag?


----------



## fendifemale

FinanciallyBlessed said:


> Gorgeous, what is the name of that bag?


Thank you! It's the Dooney large Barlow in caramel.


----------



## jellyv

Louis Vuitton Bond Street  (reg. size) in Bordeaux.


----------



## jellyv

sorry dbl


----------



## Piinktulip

blondissima777 said:


> I knew there was something different about this Boite Chapeau but it didn’t sink in until I looked it up and realized they came up with a soft one.
> I love it! Seems more practical than the original.



Shes Beautiful! Do you mind sharing the price and model number? I’m curious about this piece as well 
Congratulations !!


----------



## SWlife

jellyv said:


> Louis Vuitton Bond Street  (reg. size) in Bordeaux.
> View attachment 4272569



Geez, that’s just gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## jellyv

gacats said:


> Geez, that’s just gorgeous! Congrats!


Thanks so much. I'm pretty smitten.


----------



## fairchild119

julia.pa said:


> View attachment 4190464
> 
> 
> just picked her up yesterday!



Beautiful! Which size is this?


----------



## fairchild119

Aerdem said:


> My newest Bottega Veneta limited edition (05/200) patent origami minaudière! These clutchces are my absolute indulgence!! When I saw Nicole Kidman wearing this version to the Academy Awards, as well as the White House Correspondents’ Dinner- I knew this was a wise collectors item.  Adding her to make a collection of 4... thus far!
> 
> Pictured with the nero satin knot, moro suede caiman knot, and the oro gilded wax knot.



These are beautiful pieces. Congrats!


----------



## fairchild119

EJsMommy1 said:


> Always wanted a pop of color in my bag collection. My first red piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168164


Saint Laurent's red is beautiful. How is the quality of the bag so far?


----------



## julia.pa

fairchild119 said:


> Beautiful! Which size is this?



Nano!


----------



## karina_g

Just got her tonight Coach Paige 27 with rivets in heather grey and black copper hardware.


----------



## misstrine85

My preloved DE Speedy 35 B [emoji173]️


----------



## EJsMommy1

A mini nylon Prada bucket bag! Still debating on keeping or not lol


----------



## scrpo83

My new to me Chloe Marcie Braided Hobo


----------



## elzi

Sold 3 bags recently.. so I don’t feel too bad for getting these 2 babies


----------



## MooMooVT

Mono LV Pochette Accessoires. Extra exciting because I got a surprise Christmas bonus that covered what was a coincidental purchase the same day. We were meant to be


----------



## Sparkletastic

EJsMommy1 said:


> View attachment 4284099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mini nylon Prada bucket bag! Still debating on keeping or not lol


Keep it!  I think it’s adorable and it’s a fun twist on a bucket!


----------



## Sparkletastic

One of my bday presents from Mr. Sparkle. 

Dior Ultra Black Studded Diorama WOC


----------



## jackie_rn

My Speedy B 30 and this cute bag charm [emoji4] I gave my sister my Speedy 35 as it wasn’t the Bandoulière version.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Stunning!! What a good guy Mr. Sparkle is


----------



## BittyMonkey

Massaccesi Alexia in blue glitter Pompei leather, my gift from Mr. Bitty.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Mandarina Duck


----------



## LuxMan

Well I am about to make a purchase but I literally can not decide which bag to choose from,
Below are images, if anyone can help me decide that would be great.
I can get the red version at a much lower price than the black version.
Any advice


----------



## Passerine123

In Paris for the holidays, so I bought these two at Polene, the Numero Six and Un. I also discovered a new brand (new to me, that is) -- stephaniecesaire.com -- which makes gorgeous bags in France from excellent materials. They have only one store, so they're really under the radar.


----------



## Passerine123

BittyMonkey said:


> Massaccesi Alexia in blue glitter Pompei leather, my gift from Mr. Bitty.


that is a fab bag!!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Passerine123 said:


> that is a fab bag!!


Thank you! So happy with it.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Passerine123 said:


> View attachment 4287550
> View attachment 4287551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Paris for the holidays, so I bought these two at Polene, the Numero Six and Un. I also discovered a new brand (new to me, that is) -- stephaniecesaire.com -- which makes gorgeous bags in France from excellent materials. They have only one store, so they're really under the radar.


I'm liking Polene more and more.


----------



## leechiyong

Pollie-Jean said:


> Mandarina Duck


The hardware is such a standout!


----------



## Addicted to bags

LuxMan said:


> Well I am about to make a purchase but I literally can not decide which bag to choose from,
> Below are images, if anyone can help me decide that would be great.
> I can get the red version at a much lower price than the black version.
> Any advice


Unless you wear a lot of neutrals thst go with red, black would be more versatile.


----------



## whateve

New to me Bottega Veneta


----------



## Sparkletastic

Passerine123 said:


> View attachment 4287550
> View attachment 4287551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Paris for the holidays, so I bought these two at Polene, the Numero Six and Un. I also discovered a new brand (new to me, that is) -- stephaniecesaire.com -- which makes gorgeous bags in France from excellent materials. They have only one store, so they're really under the radar.


That six is killer!  I want one!


----------



## Marshy92

One of my Christmas presents from my mother


----------



## mteat2987

Mulberry mini cara backpack in napa green! The second time I have bought this bag. Regretted selling it the first time. And it wasn't easy to find again!


----------



## Glttglam

Christmas gift, Kate Spade Cameron street small Hayden in stony blue


----------



## Clairen4

Glttglam said:


> Christmas gift, Kate Spade Cameron street small Hayden in stony blue
> View attachment 4291337



That is a beautiful color!!!


----------



## Glttglam

Clairen4 said:


> That is a beautiful color!!!


Thanks


----------



## MooMooVT

mteat2987 said:


> Mulberry mini cara backpack in napa green! The second time I have bought this bag. Regretted selling it the first time. And it wasn't easy to find again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4291272


Amazing bag


----------



## SWlife

Bought this and am so far quite happy with it.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

For Christmas, my husband and kids surprised me with this Fount Petite Finley Clutch in their 2018 limited edition color - Sage. The perfect addition to my collection. #fountleathergoods


----------



## Sparkletastic

Another holiday present from Mr. S.
Love him!!!! 

Fendi silver calf wallet on chain.  I’m ready for NYE!


----------



## faithbw

I purchased this bag a little over a week ago on Etsy. She came all the way from Spain last night.[emoji3]


----------



## Aerdem

Not exactly a “handbag” per se... but my newest addition: Prada nylon waist bag. I’ve been in love with all things Prada this past year! The Prada nylon feels so iconic, especially with the triangle plaque logo. Brings me back to my 90’s high school days, while simultaneously feeling a bit edgy/futuristic. I’ve never had an appropriate bag to bring along on charity runs or the like, so this is perfection. Definitely compliments my minimalist aesthetic.

One large pocket straight across and two tiny compartments on each side. Photographed with fw2018 Prada black patent and nylon gaiter pumps. As well as Prada dual keychain/pin.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Aerdem said:


> Not exactly a “handbag” per se... but my newest addition: Prada nylon waist bag. I’ve been in love with all things Prada this past year! The Prada nylon feels so iconic, especially with the triangle plaque logo. Brings me back to my 90’s high school days, while simultaneously feeling a bit edgy/futuristic. I’ve never had an appropriate bag to bring along on charity runs or the like, so this is perfection. Definitely compliments my minimalist aesthetic.
> 
> One large pocket straight across and two tiny compartments on each side. Photographed with fw2018 Prada black patent and nylon gaiter pumps. As well as Prada dual keychain/pin.


So....... the bag is cute for sure however, I would struggle with the pumps on a run. But whatever.
Snicker.
Just pulling your leg.


----------



## dolali

First time posting on this thread! Been carrying my Chloe Marcie every day 
since I brought her home for my birthday in November! True love


----------



## SWlife

dolali said:


> First time posting on this thread! Been carrying my Chloe Marcie every day
> since I brought her home for my birthday in November! True love
> View attachment 4293124



Ooh. I love it! [emoji177]


----------



## dyyong

Loewe Gate;


----------



## Venessa84

Dior Diorama for me and Dolce & Gabbana heart crossbody for my daughter


----------



## Kmora

Mulberry new Bayswater tote in Clay with Oxblood lining.


----------



## SEWDimples

Massaccesi Sabrina Midi in Dark Plum Washed lamb leather and Calista in Turquoise Aquila Matte leather.



Coach Heather Grey Bedford Hobo.


----------



## undercoverLuxury

Chanel WOC


----------



## thebagqueen

An Xmas present. So in love!

Dior Diorama Rose gold with champagne gold hw


----------



## Clairen4

thebagqueen said:


> An Xmas present. So in love!
> 
> Dior Diorama Rose gold with champagne gold hw



Sooooo pretty!!!!! I’m drooling!


----------



## whateve

undercoverLuxury said:


> Chanel WOC


What a beautiful color!


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Last one I got right before Christmas and then I got it’s matching wallet. Disney x Coach spooky eyes duffle Snow White dark fairy tale.


----------



## Elena S

December purchases:


LV mini pochette in DE



Furla Delizia



Tory Burch Fleming



Leowulf Heather



Tory Burch Fleming distressed leather camera bag


----------



## dejahlovelee

Sac Rabat


----------



## whateve

Elena S said:


> December purchases:
> View attachment 4299526
> 
> LV mini pochette in DE
> 
> View attachment 4299527
> 
> Furla Delizia
> 
> View attachment 4299528
> 
> Tory Burch Fleming
> 
> View attachment 4299529
> 
> Leowulf Heather
> 
> View attachment 4299530
> 
> Tory Burch Fleming distressed leather camera bag


so much eye candy! I love the Furla, the Leowulf (never heard of this brand) and the Tory camera bag the most!


----------



## PrairieBagurl

faithbw said:


> I purchased this bag a little over a week ago on Etsy. She came all the way from Spain last night.[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4293059




Is this from seller ELEVEN600?


----------



## Tosa22

SEWDimples said:


> Massaccesi Sabrina Midi in Dark Plum Washed lamb leather and Calista in Turquoise Aquila Matte leather.
> View attachment 4296505
> 
> 
> Coach Heather Grey Bedford Hobo.
> View attachment 4296506


The Calista is such a pretty color!


----------



## Tosa22

Elena S said:


> December purchases:
> View attachment 4299526
> 
> LV mini pochette in DE
> 
> View attachment 4299527
> 
> Furla Delizia
> 
> View attachment 4299528
> 
> Tory Burch Fleming
> 
> View attachment 4299529
> 
> Leowulf Heather
> 
> View attachment 4299530
> 
> Tory Burch Fleming distressed leather camera bag


Great finds! I really like the detail on the furla.


----------



## Addicted to bags

LV Cannes in Epi leather


----------



## Elena S

whateve said:


> so much eye candy! I love the Furla, the Leowulf (never heard of this brand) and the Tory camera bag the most!


Thank you! Leowulff is a young brand from Denmark.


----------



## Anisa96

Marshy92 said:


> View attachment 4288224
> View attachment 4288225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my Christmas presents from my mother


It's so classy


----------



## Anisa96

Glttglam said:


> Christmas gift, Kate Spade Cameron street small Hayden in stony blue
> View attachment 4291337


Stinkin cute!!


----------



## Anisa96

Addicted to bags said:


> LV Cannes in Epi leather
> 
> View attachment 4300323
> View attachment 4300324


I loove it ❤


----------



## Anisa96

A velvet Rebecca Minkoff M.A.C.


----------



## Coastal jewel

. These two lovely bags were delivered to me right before Christmas.
Massaccesi Juliet Midi in light port merinos and a Penelope w messenger strap in lovely orange Aquila matte.


----------



## SWlife

Coastal jewel said:


> . These two lovely bags were delivered to me right before Christmas.
> Massaccesi Juliet Midi in light port merinos and a Penelope w messenger strap in lovely orange Aquila matte.



Love the bags and the serene setting you photo’d them in!


----------



## dejahlovelee

Michael Kors Mulberry Mercer


----------



## Kmora

dejahlovelee said:


> Michael Kors Mulberry Mercer



This bag is stunning. I bought the smallest size in white but returned it since I was so afraid of the snakeskin. Later on I bought the clutch in white snakeskin but still think about this bag sometimes


----------



## Jujuma

I wanted a Henri Bendel bag but couldn’t get to my fav brick and mortar sooner
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. When I did I got the very last one of this collection. I love the color the style isn’t really me but i will love it all the same and mourn the lost of a NY icon...


----------



## misstrine85

I was FINALLY able to pick up this little beauty today: a preloved Ribera Mini from 2003 [emoji173]️


----------



## SWlife

misstrine85 said:


> I was FINALLY able to pick up this little beauty today: a preloved Ribera Mini from 2003 [emoji173]️



Very nice, congrats!!


----------



## jade

I just got this magenta Ferragamo bag! when it stops raining, she’ll debut.


----------



## YellowBuggie

Izzy48 said:


> Just purchased this beautiful knuckle duster by Alexander McQueen. Absolutely love it.



If I could like this more than once I would. I love, love, love skull clutches!! Beautiful choice!


----------



## lenarmc

Marc Jacobs Bag, but I don’t know the name. It was a little plain so I dressed her up.


----------



## YellowBuggie

Addicted to bags said:


> I am loving the new to me, vintage Coach Post Pouch from the 1980's! Talking about holding up well both in construction, leather, and style!
> 
> View attachment 4174872
> View attachment 4174874



Absolutely beautiful!! Excellent choice!


----------



## Addicted to bags

YellowBuggie said:


> Absolutely beautiful!! Excellent choice!


Thank you YellowBuggie. Your post makes me realize I haven't worn her for awhile. I need to rectify that


----------



## Lindsaygill7

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4238689
> 
> 
> After months of obsessing and stalking, finally caught one at SCP’s LV.  Here’s my Noe just hanging out at Laduree (Grove location).  One day, I aspire to carry at least one bottle of champagne to a party in this bag [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322].
> 
> Happy Halloween Lovely TPFers [emoji316] [emoji317]!!


This bag is stunning!


----------



## misstrine85

gacats said:


> Very nice, congrats!!



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## melblvoe




----------



## GeorginaLavender

Lindsaygill7 said:


> This bag is stunning!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## dejahlovelee

Damier Ebene Pochette Accessories


----------



## thkred

My coco handle!


----------



## melblvoe

Reissue 2.55 Small ❤️


----------



## franzibw

Arrived today... my Favorite MM!


----------



## Roo1989

A Proenza Schouler mini Hex in suede.
A wicked present for my upcoming 30th birthday.
I always loved this design and I think it's really beautiful.


----------



## dejahlovelee

Louis Vuitton Pre-Fall 2013 Limited Edition Damier Ebene Paillettes Speedy 30 [emoji170]


----------



## Sunna

Pochette Metis in empreinte noir


----------



## Narnanz

dejahlovelee said:


> Louis Vuitton Pre-Fall 2013 Limited Edition Damier Ebene Paillettes Speedy 30 [emoji170]


Thats so pretty...parden my ignorance...but is that sequined?


----------



## dejahlovelee

Narnanz said:


> Thats so pretty...parden my ignorance...but is that sequined?



Yes maam, triple sequins with double stitching


----------



## Wamgurl

dejahlovelee said:


> Yes maam, triple sequins with double stitching



OH, MY!!! What a beauty!!!


----------



## thebagqueen

dejahlovelee said:


> Louis Vuitton Pre-Fall 2013 Limited Edition Damier Ebene Paillettes Speedy 30 [emoji170]



This is lovely!


----------



## myluvofbags

dejahlovelee said:


> Damier Ebene Pochette Accessories



Lucky you on acquiring this beauty.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Givenchy Pandora Medium Light Grey


----------



## Katiesmama

When I saw this bag a year and a half ago in the stores, I waited too long to buy and it slipped through my fingers. And it has haunted me ever since. When I saw it last weekend, I braved my fear of eBay and bought her. It was a good experience and now she is mine!!! Brahmin emerald moa Priscilla satchel.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Shinola Medium Shopper Tote in Plum


----------



## franzibw

shoes+handbags said:


> Shinola Medium Shopper Tote in Plum
> View attachment 4321155



Love the colour!


----------



## maggiesze1

Dolce & Gabbana medium Miss Sicily


----------



## SWlife

maggiesze1 said:


> Dolce & Gabbana medium Miss Sicily
> View attachment 4321941



Well, now you’re making me long for Spring. What a pretty bag, makes me smile.


----------



## MahoganyQT

[emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Shopper


----------



## Freak4Coach

shoes+handbags said:


> Shinola Medium Shopper Tote in Plum
> View attachment 4321155



This is beautiful! I don't see it on the Shinola website. Can you tell me where you purchased it? TIA


----------



## shoes+handbags

Freak4Coach said:


> This is beautiful! I don't see it on the Shinola website. Can you tell me where you purchased it? TIA



I purchased this color at the Shinola outlet. If you enter “medium shopper tote” in the search bar, you will find a few different colors listed on the website. I’m not sure why it isn’t displayed when you look through all the bags....


----------



## MKB0925

shoes+handbags said:


> Shinola Medium Shopper Tote in Plum
> View attachment 4321155





KCeboKing said:


> So I know this bag is from Target, but not sure which brand from Target? Can anyone help? I went to look but it was gone and I’m dying to find it! TIA!


What a pretty color and I love your snowman!


----------



## shoes+handbags

MKB0925 said:


> What a pretty color and I love your snowman!



Thank you so much! It is perfect for the winter storm hitting us now. [emoji300]️☃️


----------



## Freak4Coach

shoes+handbags said:


> I purchased this color at the Shinola outlet. If you enter “medium shopper tote” in the search bar, you will find a few different colors listed on the website. I’m not sure why it isn’t displayed when you look through all the bags....



Thank you! I'll keep watching for new colors.


----------



## thebagqueen

A light blue Dior Diorama with a couple accessories to match


----------



## dotty8

Another *Lauren Ralph Lauren* tote  (I already have a black one like this)


----------



## SWlife

dotty8 said:


> Another *Lauren Ralph Lauren* tote  (I already have a black one like this)
> View attachment 4326074
> View attachment 4326075



Great neutral and I love the bag charm.


----------



## serenityneow

My two new l’il sparklers, a Bottega Veneta chain wallet and mini Montebello.  For the many evenings when an all-out clutch would be too much, and a day bag would be too little.  I love their geometric designs, lack of logos, and subtle beauty.


----------



## inkfade

From clearance on Saks Off 5th, my Steven Alan Kate crossbody, which can convert into a backpack as well. I love it so much.


----------



## jehaga

Moreau Vincennes tote from Barney’s


----------



## shoemetheworld

My first Mulberry! A small Hampstead tri colour!


----------



## Anisa96

melblvoe said:


> View attachment 4311694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> melblvoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4311694
> 
> 
> 
> I adore this shape
Click to expand...


----------



## Anisa96

shoemetheworld said:


> My first Mulberry! A small Hampstead tri colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331104


That color!!!!


----------



## Anisa96

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4320724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw this bag a year and a half ago in the stores, I waited too long to buy and it slipped through my fingers. And it has haunted me ever since. When I saw it last weekend, I braved my fear of eBay and bought her. It was a good experience and now she is mine!!! Brahmin emerald moa Priscilla satchel.


She is fierce!!


----------



## Anisa96

thebagqueen said:


> A light blue Dior Diorama with a couple accessories to match


This blue is stunning!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I'm addicted to Coach Hippy Flap which is vintage at this point. Thanks to eBay, I managed to find a few rare colors brand spanking new. I purchased all on the same day while in route to Puerto Rico  The bag at the end is a lovely stell grey, can't wait to pair it with business wear.


----------



## Anisa96

Longchamp Le Pliage Club Tote


----------



## Sparkletastic

shoemetheworld said:


> My first Mulberry! A small Hampstead tri colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331104


This color is amazing!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Chanel City Shopping Tote in black caviar with ruthenium hardware.


----------



## Rouge H

Special order tote from Just Campagne-Paris


----------



## Amazona

Tiger of Sweden Proclus hobo. An early bday present from me to me and I love it.


----------



## faithbw

MCM Liz tote in Cognac. I love her!


----------



## GucciGirl 816

Just happened to get this off the LV site after searching a while for it.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

My new summer bag, the Simon Miller Bonsai 30.


----------



## whateve

Two purple bags!
BV and Balenciaga.


----------



## Venessa84

Medium Lady Dior in red for my 35th birthday and just in time for Valentine’s Day


----------



## Jnd6

First bag of 2019!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Jnd6 said:


> View attachment 4335910
> 
> 
> First bag of 2019!


Beautiful!


----------



## rosiier

Gucci Backpack!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Small Pandora , can't wait to get it


----------



## shoes+handbags

LV Speedy 30


----------



## rosiier

Alberta Ferretti Tote Bag!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

rosiier said:


> Alberta Ferretti Tote Bag!


This bag made me smile! Haha.
Will this be a thursday only-bag, or do you have more of a rebel nature?


----------



## rosiier

Thenewestgirl said:


> This bag made me smile! Haha.
> Will this be a thursday only-bag, or do you have more of a rebel nature?


I'm most defintely a rebel


----------



## sarahnana

Received it less than 2 weeks ago! So versatile, I love it


----------



## Thenewestgirl

sarahnana said:


> Received it less than 2 weeks ago! So versatile, I love it



Looks beautiful! It's a clutch with a chain, right? Does those the pieces inside come with it or have you bought them separately? I'd assume the latter, as that would be too good?


----------



## sarahnana

Thenewestgirl said:


> Looks beautiful! It's a clutch with a chain, right? Does those the pieces inside come with it or have you bought them separately? I'd assume the latter, as that would be too good?



Wallet on chain - yes! And the pouch and card wallet come with it, which made my decision a lot easier


----------



## Thenewestgirl

sarahnana said:


> Wallet on chain - yes! And the pouch and card wallet come with it, which made my decision a lot easier



Oh wow, that IS too good! And they are removable from the WOC too, and not attached, are they? 
Would you mind sharing the name, and possibly the price, of this WOC?


----------



## sarahnana

Thenewestgirl said:


> Oh wow, that IS too good! And they are removable from the WOC too, and not attached, are they?
> Would you mind sharing the name, and possibly the price, of this WOC?


Yes, the chain is removable!
It's the LV Pochette Felicie in Monogram Empreinte Leather, colour Noir. $1520 CAD + tax
Here's a link  https://ca.louisvuitton.com/eng-ca/products/pochette-felicie-monogram-empreinte-nvprod390058v#M64064


----------



## missconvy

my new to me Rebecca Minkoff Bryn


----------



## Thenewestgirl

sarahnana said:


> Yes, the chain is removable!
> It's the LV Pochette Felicie in Monogram Empreinte Leather, colour Noir. $1520 CAD + tax
> Here's a link  https://ca.louisvuitton.com/eng-ca/products/pochette-felicie-monogram-empreinte-nvprod390058v#M64064



Thank you very much for your help!  Would you mind telling me how many centimeters the chain is?


----------



## SWlife

missconvy said:


> View attachment 4339856
> View attachment 4339857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new to me Rebecca Minkoff Bryn



I really like the color and shape of your RM.


----------



## PinkPeonies

A brand I’ve never paid much attention to, which is Oroton. But under a new designer and this new collection makes me want everything.


----------



## SWlife

PinkPeonies said:


> A brand I’ve never paid much attention to, which is Oroton. But under a new designer and this new collection makes me want everything.
> 
> View attachment 4340338



Y’all are making me crazy with these terrific bags. I love this Oroton as well!


----------



## lotusfeet

Zadig & Voltaire Bag, not a colour or size that I would normally buy, it was on sale on the website, [emoji171] it, looks prettier IRL


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Small Pandora , can't wait to get it


Such a cool bag! And loooovvvveeee that strap!


----------



## Sunshine mama

rosiier said:


> Alberta Ferretti Tote Bag!


Do you wear this on non Thursdays?


----------



## rosiier

Sunshine mama said:


> Do you wear this on non Thursdays?


I've been wearing it almost daily


----------



## Sunshine mama

rosiier said:


> I've been wearing it almost daily


Nice!!!!!!!! How fun!! Do you get people looking at you and asking what day of the week it is?


----------



## Sunshine mama

PinkPeonies said:


> A brand I’ve never paid much attention to, which is Oroton. But under a new designer and this new collection makes me want everything.
> 
> View attachment 4340338


Wow.  I want this and I'll have to check out the rest of the brand as well!


----------



## rosiier

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice!!!!!!!! How fun!! Do you get people looking at you and asking what day of the week it is?


Not yet HAHAHA
It'll come, I'm sure


----------



## Sunshine mama

rosiier said:


> Not yet HAHAHA
> It'll come, I'm sure


I'll start first.  Do you known what the day of the week is today? Need a hint?


----------



## Venessa84

Now that I’ve rediscovered Dior, I feel like every bag I want is discontinued. I feel fortunate to find a Diorever in this beautiful indigo


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Okay, so I've bought this but it hasn't arrived, and it's not a handbag but a man-bag. Hopefully I am not breaking forum rules. 

https://frankcleggleatherworks.com/bound-edge-english-briefcase-red.html 

I've been looking for the perfect red leather briefcase/messenger for years. And I think I've found it.


----------



## jess236

Stella McCartney Shaggy Deer Shoulderbag


----------



## netter

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Okay, so I've bought this but it hasn't arrived, and it's not a handbag but a man-bag. Hopefully I am not breaking forum rules.
> 
> https://frankcleggleatherworks.com/bound-edge-english-briefcase-red.html
> 
> I've been looking for the perfect red leather briefcase/messenger for years. And I think I've found it.


Beautiful brief case. I recently seen one just like this one on ebay, which was ancient looking, dyed black and with the undercoat showing in some places. It was from Germany. This lovely case will get better with each use.


----------



## whateve

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Okay, so I've bought this but it hasn't arrived, and it's not a handbag but a man-bag. Hopefully I am not breaking forum rules.
> 
> https://frankcleggleatherworks.com/bound-edge-english-briefcase-red.html
> 
> I've been looking for the perfect red leather briefcase/messenger for years. And I think I've found it.


Oh, I bet you'll love it! I used to have a clutch from this brand. The leather was wonderful.


----------



## TraceySH

I don't really have any other place to post this, but also curious if anyone else buys Tom Ford?? I had been eyeing the sequin bags since fall, and made the leap now that I am living in a place half the year where I go out every night. It's definitely out of my C/H "usual" zone for sure, open to feedback? Quality issues?


----------



## Pessie

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Okay, so I've bought this but it hasn't arrived, and it's not a handbag but a man-bag. Hopefully I am not breaking forum rules.
> 
> https://frankcleggleatherworks.com/bound-edge-english-briefcase-red.html
> 
> I've been looking for the perfect red leather briefcase/messenger for years. And I think I've found it.


Reminds me of the old Mulberry ones, it looks great.  Love that it’s red!


----------



## SWlife

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Okay, so I've bought this but it hasn't arrived, and it's not a handbag but a man-bag. Hopefully I am not breaking forum rules.
> 
> https://frankcleggleatherworks.com/bound-edge-english-briefcase-red.html
> 
> I've been looking for the perfect red leather briefcase/messenger for years. And I think I've found it.



I love this!


----------



## Pessie

BV Cabat


----------



## Sparkletastic

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Okay, so I've bought this but it hasn't arrived, and it's not a handbag but a man-bag. Hopefully I am not breaking forum rules.
> 
> https://frankcleggleatherworks.com/bound-edge-english-briefcase-red.html
> 
> I've been looking for the perfect red leather briefcase/messenger for years. And I think I've found it.


This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## twistandkiss

The Louis Vuitton Pochette Métis from the latest love lock collection


----------



## southernbelle43

My new Arayla Nightingale bag.


----------



## melvel

Oh boy.  I just arrived from a Paris trip and let's just say that... I won't be buying any more bags this year.  LOL

I got the following:

Hermes Evelyne (Etoupe)
Celine Nano (Pink)
LV Porte Documents (I'll use this for my laptop)


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> My new Arayla Nightingale bag.
> View attachment 4348501


That leather looks amazing!   I can’t wait to hear your thoughts on this brand & this style of bag & the sturdiness of the leather.


----------



## netter

jess236 said:


> Stella McCartney Shaggy Deer Shoulderbag
> 
> View attachment 4346980


Need to see more Stella M. and other vegans doing their stuff. Love.


----------



## franzibw

Couldn‘t resist... Michael Kors Mercer


----------



## vesna

I have two, I am hungry for color in this long white winter
Balenciaga papier Ledger tote in tangerine
PS1 in orchid


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm waiting impatiently for this


----------



## netter

vesna said:


> I have two, I am hungry for color in this long white winter
> Balenciaga papier Ledger tote in tangerine
> PS1 in orchid
> View attachment 4351383
> View attachment 4351384


I love the orchid PS1 (?). I thought I was doing good not buying anymore handbags, until I saw this! Now I am going to have to go on a photo rampage to find samples of this handbag. Thanks a Lot!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Birkin 30 Officier Vert Cypress. I’ve been good with not buying Hermes bags but *sigh* couldn’t refuse this cool bag.


----------



## vesna

netter said:


> I love the orchid PS1 (?). I thought I was doing good not buying anymore handbags, until I saw this! Now I am going to have to go on a photo rampage to find samples of this handbag. Thanks a Lot!


I am so sorry, hehehe 

there are few - Fashionphile is where I found mine (both of them actually on their last call online bin), it has patina what I really wanted, but because of that was $300 (YES !!!). I see the same condition bag on ****** but for $1000, [AnnsFabulousFinds sold recently almost new for that price.]  Here is ****** one on ebay and in their store,  the difference in colour  is visible where the change occured....this vibrant hue changes slowly into more neutral but still pop, darker redder orchid, which was what I wanted  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenza-Schouler-Orchid-PS1-Medium/392079054160


----------



## vesna

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4353111
> 
> Birkin 30 Officier Vert Cypress. I’ve been good with not buying Hermes bags but *sigh* couldn’t refuse this cool bag.


I will faint !!!


----------



## Narnanz

A bag Ive been waiting for arrived today...and its going back...so dissappointed in it and too embarrassed to put a picture up of it.
Its way too big...the leather is not very soft and the shoulder strap is not long enough...and the colour is not the nice colour it showed in the sales pic.


----------



## vesna

Narnanz said:


> A bag Ive been waiting for arrived today...and its going back...so dissappointed in it and too embarrassed to put a picture up of it.
> Its way too big...the leather is not very soft and the shoulder strap is not long enough...and the colour is not the nice colour it showed in the sales pic.


I hate when that happens, and it did not happen just once to me, I am so sorry


----------



## Ethengdurst

vesna said:


> I will faint !!!


Thanks you’re so sweet


----------



## netter

vesna said:


> I am so sorry, hehehe
> 
> there are few - Fashionphile is where I found mine (both of them actually on their last call online bin)  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Proenza-Schouler-Orchid-PS1-Medium/392079054160



It would have to fit 8.5 x 11 size file folders, papers, laptop, etc for it to work out for me as a business case as I don't need another handbag right now.


----------



## Cheryldc

serenityneow said:


> My two new l’il sparklers, a Bottega Veneta chain wallet and mini Montebello.  For the many evenings when an all-out clutch would be too much, and a day bag would be too little.  I love their geometric designs, lack of logos, and subtle beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4330292
> View attachment 4330293



Where did you get those?  Their gorgeous but I don’t see them on the BV website


----------



## 2cello

Just got this Zadig and Voltaire racing bag.  It’s not the highest quality bag I have but IMO their line is fun and creative, especially their bags.


----------



## sakuramk

My stylish leather backpack


----------



## wkim

Faure le Page Daily Battle 37. Quality is pretty solid


----------



## Pollie-Jean

She's here and I love her ! Perfect for summer and travelling


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

My new Chloé mini Marcie in the color nut. Bought it yesterday and I just love it.


----------



## SWlife

DeMellier London Venice midi, I think the color is blush. Each purchase furnishes vaccinations for children, which was an added bonus.
Arrived yesterday.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Massacessi Juliet (on left) and Muse Midi.


----------



## B4GBuff

Just bought both these in the last couple days:

1. Coach dreamer chalk/ genuine snake, matching chalk wallet and feather and stars charm. Pic is photoshopped to show all 3 pieces together from the website as I am still waiting for them...




2. Coach Parker 18 metallic grey and genuine snakeskin. The Dreamer is good for day to day but I wanted a nice chain bag to wear crossbody or double the straps to use as a short shoulder bag for evening wear, parties etc. Also waiting for it to arrive. 



Yes, I do like exotics  I had stayed away from Coach for awhile due to the oversaturation of cheap signature fabric bags. But in the last couple years their designs have been great and the cheaply looking signature and fabric stuff is gone. I think they are becoming more higher end again.


----------



## starrynite_87

Ordered this classic Fendi beauty from Fashionphile


----------



## Pessie

Gold Evelyne 33


----------



## Katiesmama

This beauty from Dooney and Bourke.


----------



## kbell

After resisting for years I finally caved... Mono Pochette Métis.


----------



## southernbelle82

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4364289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beauty from Dooney and Bourke.



Very pretty! Is this the spring TSV?


----------



## melblvoe

Picotin 22 with few accessories to match


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I stumbled upon this bag by Lindsey Nicole. I'd never heard of her, but looking at her site, I love her bags! Found it for a steal...


----------



## dejahlovelee

Louis Vuitton Mini Speedy Multicolore


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

My new to me Mansur Gavriel Mini bucket bag in Camello/dolly. I got it for a steal


----------



## dotty8

dotty8 said:


> Another *Lauren Ralph Lauren* tote  (I already have a black one like this)
> View attachment 4326074
> View attachment 4326075



Lol, I really love these totes for work, so last month I picked up also navy and maroon versions, so now I have four


----------



## Damnation

2cello said:


> Just got this Zadig and Voltaire racing bag.  It’s not the highest quality bag I have but IMO their line is fun and creative, especially their bags.
> 
> View attachment 4356061



Ooh such a fun bag  



Chrisenvouge88 said:


> My new Chloé mini Marcie in the color nut. Bought it yesterday and I just love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358494



Does this fit much?


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Damnation said:


> Ooh such a fun bag
> 
> 
> 
> Does this fit much?



It fits more than I expected. My compact wallet, Samsung S8 phone, lipstick,  4-ring LV keyholder. Not bad for such a small bag.


----------



## MKB0925

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I stumbled upon this bag by Lindsey Nicole. I'd never heard of her, but looking at her site, I love her bags! Found it for a steal...
> View attachment 4365137


Love this style and color!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Forgive my lateness in posting photos, @TCB, but here is the Kurt Geiger WOC!  I think my fave thing is the contrasting stripes on the back.  Strap drop is nice at 23”, and can be removed for use as a clutch.  I may love this more than the bigger KG bag!


----------



## whateve

stylistbydesign said:


> Forgive my lateness in posting photos, @TCB, but here is the Kurt Geiger WOC!  I think my fave thing is the contrasting stripes on the back.  Strap drop is nice at 23”, and can be removed for use as a clutch.  I may love this more than the bigger KG bag!
> View attachment 4369358
> 
> View attachment 4369359
> 
> View attachment 4369360


this is gorgeous!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> Forgive my lateness in posting photos, @TCB, but here is the Kurt Geiger WOC!  I think my fave thing is the contrasting stripes on the back.  Strap drop is nice at 23”, and can be removed for use as a clutch.  I may love this more than the bigger KG bag!
> View attachment 4369358
> 
> View attachment 4369359
> 
> View attachment 4369360



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Have you used bag yet, and do you recommend?


----------



## stylistbydesign

whateve said:


> this is gorgeous!



Thanks, @whateve!  I couldn’t pass those colors (and my fave, stripes!) up.  The price is great, too!


----------



## stylistbydesign

GeorginaLavender said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Have you used bag yet, and do you recommend?



I have not taken it out yet, although I tried all my stuff inside the bag for a test drive.  Fits my iPhone XS, ID/CCs, some cash, mini lippie or lip balm with no issue.  The only problem I see is the bright colors potentially clashing with your outfit!  I’ll keep it, esp for the price ($120), but may give it to my oldest DD, and borrow it as needed.  [emoji6] I feel like she’d use this WOC a ton, while it would be an occasional use for me. I do recommend! [emoji1303]


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> Forgive my lateness in posting photos, @TCB, but here is the Kurt Geiger WOC!  I think my fave thing is the contrasting stripes on the back.  Strap drop is nice at 23”, and can be removed for use as a clutch.  I may love this more than the bigger KG bag!
> View attachment 4369358
> 
> View attachment 4369359
> 
> View attachment 4369360


YES!!! 
It's gorge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you for posting this!!!! I'm sorry I just now saw it!  Wow it really is so so pretty!!!!  I really love it SBD! I may NEED this  LOL


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> I have not taken it out yet, although I tried all my stuff inside the bag for a test drive.  Fits my iPhone XS, ID/CCs, some cash, mini lippie or lip balm with no issue.  The only problem I see is the bright colors potentially clashing with your outfit!  I’ll keep it, esp for the price ($120), but may give it to my oldest DD, and borrow it as needed.  [emoji6] I feel like she’d use this WOC a ton, while it would be an occasional use for me. I do recommend! [emoji1303]



Thanks for the thorough review!!  I’m trying to do the look for less for weddings.  I [emoji173]️[emoji176][emoji173]️[emoji176] rainbows so much, and this metallic leather looks fantabulous!!!

Would it be wrong if I carry 2 clutches to a wedding[emoji16][emoji23][emoji38]?  Seriously though, this is currently a contender[emoji123][emoji123][emoji123].  Thanks for the hot tip!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

TCB said:


> YES!!!
> It's gorge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you for posting this!!!! I'm sorry I just now saw it!  Wow it really is so so pretty!!!!  I really love it SBD! I may NEED this  LOL


You definitely do!  And you're not late---I am!  I just posted it this afternoon.  



GeorginaLavender said:


> Thanks for the thorough review!!  I’m trying to do the look for less for weddings.  I [emoji173]️[emoji176][emoji173]️[emoji176] rainbows so much, and this metallic leather looks fantabulous!!!
> 
> Would it be wrong if I carry 2 clutches to a wedding[emoji16][emoji23][emoji38]?  Seriously though, this is currently a contender[emoji123][emoji123][emoji123].  Thanks for the hot tip!!!


It's like having a ceremony dress and a reception dress.....2 clutches is totally okay in my book! 
Here's the link if anyone needs enabling:
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kurt-g...readcrumb=Home/All Results&color=multi/ other


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> You definitely do!  And you're not late---I am!  I just posted it this afternoon.
> 
> 
> It's like having a ceremony dress and a reception dress.....2 clutches is totally okay in my book!
> Here's the link if anyone needs enabling:
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kurt-g...readcrumb=Home/All Results&color=multi/ other



I think I can swing it if I do it Russian Nesting Doll style [emoji16][emoji38][emoji23]!!


----------



## jbags07

PurseMama85 said:


> I just got this Furla! not here yet
> I got it from https://pinkjungle.ca/
> 
> I also just got this elizabeth and James one from https://www.nordstromrack.com/


Both are stunning!  May I ask, what are your thoughts on this E&J bag? I’ve put her in my cart nemerous times over the last month or so, but failed to pull the trigger as I’ve just bought a bunch of Massaccesi bags before he stops production.....would love to know your thoughts !


----------



## hyungakim

i love thread that allows me to share pictures.

here is mine
its from Tory Burch.
Called Robinson Convertible Shoulder Bag.
Its in grey heron color...


----------



## MKB0925

hyungakim said:


> i love thread that allows me to share pictures.
> 
> here is mine
> its from Tory Burch.
> Called Robinson Convertible Shoulder Bag.
> Its in grey heron color...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369699
> View attachment 4369700


Love this bag and pretty grey!


----------



## hyungakim

MKB0925 said:


> Love this bag and pretty grey!


 thankyou!


----------



## pianolize

stylistbydesign said:


> Forgive my lateness in posting photos, @TCB, but here is the Kurt Geiger WOC!  I think my fave thing is the contrasting stripes on the back.  Strap drop is nice at 23”, and can be removed for use as a clutch.  I may love this more than the bigger KG bag!
> View attachment 4369358
> 
> I love these colors!
> View attachment 4369359
> 
> View attachment 4369360


----------



## lavy

Fendi Mini Peekaboo with LV Strap


----------



## CoachCruiser

Bags like butter and a direwolf wallet to match...love Beggars Pouch in North Conway, NH!!!


----------



## SohviAnneli

I bought Louis Vuitton Pochette metis in black empreinte leather last friday and am so happy about it! Perfect everyday bag for me, sits comfortably, gets crossbody, and fits all I need without looking huge. 

I first fell in love with the Monogram versio but later loved this one more..


----------



## Bagcandyuk

I purchased the Empreinte Artsy in Rouge Noir. Looks black in photos.

Can't wait to wear out and about


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Also got this gorgeous  Lulu Guinness Annabel bag


----------



## fendifemale

Bagcandyuk said:


> Also got this gorgeous  Lulu Guinness Annabel bag


Adorbs!


----------



## Bagcandyuk

fendifemale said:


> Adorbs!


Thanks fendifemale. It is pretty cute


----------



## Narnanz

This little cross body made by a NZ company...with our songbird the Tui...its enough room for me to put my phone,  keys and a small wallet.


----------



## iqaganda

I bought a Gucci GG Jacquard Travel Bag in Gold / Pink that I am planning to use exclusively for travelling!


----------



## serenityneow

Cheryldc said:


> Where did you get those?  Their gorgeous but I don’t see them on the BV website



Belated reply, sorry, but I got the gold one on Zappos believe it or not, and the silver from online store Coltorti Boutique.  I saw a used silver one on Rebag recently and think it was in very good condition.


----------



## missmandymarie

My St Laurent tote just arrived today!


----------



## ksuromax

Narnanz said:


> This little cross body made by a NZ company...with our songbird the Tui...its enough room for me to put my phone,  keys and a small wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377661


i need a LOVE button!!!  
i ADORE my pouch big time!!!


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Finally found the perfect work tote that holds everything I need, protects my documents from rain, and still effortlessly closes with both zipper and flap for security So here it is, the large Longchamp Le Pliage with long handles, the last one I could find in the seasonal colour Pinky ❤️ Been using it for a week now and couldn’t be more satisfied! I’ve already decided to get a personalized one pretty soon in some darker colors as well


----------



## Narnanz

ksuromax said:


> i need a LOVE button!!!
> i ADORE my pouch big time!!!


Thought of you when I posted...its very pretty....gonna take her out today.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## fendifemale

Florentine Sloan


----------



## serenityneow

Deadly Ponies Mr. Siamese midi in nightshade while traveling in New Zealand.  I think this is my holy grail bag for travel and long walks, as it is made from thick deer leather, has very sturdy-looking hardware, fits the right amount comfortably, is practically weightless, and lays beautifully against the body.  It is very chic casual—the pictures on the Deadly Ponies website don’t do it justice.


----------



## melblvoe

My Lady Dior in Grey with mitzvah to match


----------



## thebagqueen

melblvoe said:


> View attachment 4382738
> 
> My Lady Dior in Grey with mitzvah to match



Beautiful! I love the grey/gold combo


----------



## melblvoe

thebagqueen said:


> Beautiful! I love the grey/gold combo


Thank you, but when I picked it up my FA show me the new myABC lady dior, so I end up with it the myABC collection instead in nude colour called "Fard"


----------



## whateve

melblvoe said:


> Thank you, but when I picked it up my FA show me the new myABC lady dior, so I end up with it the myABC collection instead in nude colour called "Fard"


Do you have a picture?


----------



## nashpoo




----------



## Narnanz

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 4392591
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392592


That red LV is fabulous!!!....and thats saying something for me..Im not a big fan of monogram bags.


----------



## dejahlovelee

Vintage Damier Ebene Papillon


----------



## Butterlite

missmandymarie said:


> My St Laurent tote just arrived today!


It’s so pretty!!


----------



## Purseloco

Fashionable Mamuya Tote in Black.


I love this bag!. It already looks vintage and worn. the strap is sewn on slightly crooked and it scratches easy and it smells wonderful. Made by Ethiopian women to better their circumstances. The most comfortable tote I have ever had. I love it more than all my very expensive bags. If there was a fire this is the bag I would grab.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Prada Tote


----------



## melblvoe

whateve said:


> Do you have a picture?


----------



## mssmelanie

iqaganda said:


> I bought a Gucci GG Jacquard Travel Bag in Gold / Pink that I am planning to use exclusively for travelling!
> 
> View attachment 4377828



Omg!  I literally just sold this!  Lol!  I wonder if it’s mine. I loved it but never used it


----------



## iqaganda

mssmelanie said:


> Omg!  I literally just sold this!  Lol!  I wonder if it’s mine. I loved it but never used it



I got it brand new because the previous owner said it was too big to be used as an everyday bag. Well, this works for me as a carry on! [emoji16] I’m excited to go on a trip this summer!


----------



## mssmelanie

iqaganda said:


> I got it brand new because the previous owner said it was too big to be used as an everyday bag. Well, this works for me as a carry on! [emoji16] I’m excited to go on a trip this summer!



Ah!  Gotcha. I thought what a coincidence!  I think I sold it to Fashionphile. It’s such a beautiful bag. But I need a wheelie for carry on bags so it didn’t work for me.


----------



## thebagqueen

melblvoe said:


> View attachment 4395606



Love this!


----------



## Taylor_elle

Finally got my hands on navy belt with silver hardware.


----------



## southernbelle43

Taylor_elle said:


> Finally got my hands on navy belt with silver hardware.
> View attachment 4397902


Really pretty bag!


----------



## melblvoe

thebagqueen said:


> Love this!


Thank you


----------



## Passerine123

My Polene Numero Deux just arrived 20 minutes ago . It’s a bit smaller than I expected but am very happy with the first impression!


----------



## Venessa84

Passerine123 said:


> View attachment 4398764
> View attachment 4398765
> View attachment 4398766
> 
> 
> My Polene Numero Deux just arrived 20 minutes ago . It’s a bit smaller than I expected but am very happy with the first impression!



It’s a beautiful bag!


----------



## bellarusa

Passerine123 said:


> View attachment 4398764
> View attachment 4398765
> View attachment 4398766
> 
> 
> My Polene Numero Deux just arrived 20 minutes ago . It’s a bit smaller than I expected but am very happy with the first impression!


How would you rate the quality of the bag? I am interested in getting one. Thanks!


----------



## Passerine123

bellarusa said:


> How would you rate the quality of the bag? I am interested in getting one. Thanks!


It's a little too soon to tell but the materials and construction seem very good. I also have the Numero Six and Numero Un, so overall, am happy with the brand.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm waiting for this Proenza Shouler suede bag


----------



## Aerdem

My newest (5th) Bottega Veneta knot minaudière. The stone plaster intrecciato velvet python knot. She’s an early birthday gift from my sister. A beauty that will also hold sentimental value. I wear these for all occasions, day and night.. already planned her maiden voyage- out for a dirty martini tomorrow evening! Cannot wait!


----------



## Narnanz

Aerdem said:


> My newest (5th) Bottega Veneta knot minaudière. The stone plaster intrecciato velvet python knot. She’s an early birthday gift from my sister. A beauty that will also hold sentimental value. I wear these for all occasions, day and night.. already planned her maiden voyage- out for a dirty martini tomorrow evening! Cannot wait!


That python velvet one is stunning.


----------



## Aerdem

Narnanz said:


> That python velvet one is stunning.


Thank you! I find the contrasting materials so visually and tactilely interesting.


----------



## SohviAnneli

I have loved Givenchy antigona style for so long and had one in size small. I sold it recently because it didn't fit my lifestyle anymore, but missed the design. Then I saw this mini antigona on preloved market and had to buy it, it is gorgerous, love the colour and the design!


----------



## muchstuff

Arayla (out of L.A.) bespoke pebbled leather Harlow with suede lining and BV intrecciato key wallet.


----------



## Akiwele

Not a super fancy bag, but I love it


----------



## midniteluna

I finally got this after lusting it for years! May not be the bag of the moment anymore but definitely and edgy bag to add into my collection!


----------



## SWlife

midniteluna said:


> View attachment 4402257
> 
> 
> I finally got this after lusting it for years! May not be the bag of the moment anymore but definitely and edgy bag to add into my collection!



THIS one I’d leave Ban Island for! Congrats![emoji322]


----------



## midniteluna

gacats said:


> THIS one I’d leave Ban Island for! Congrats![emoji322]



It’s gorgeous!! Absolutely in love with it!


----------



## cubicu

Loewe medium puzzle bag in smooth tan leather! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 My dream bag that I've saved up for and finally treated myself as a present for finishing grad school. I just can't stop looking at this gorgeous bag!


----------



## mssmelanie

cubicu said:


> Loewe medium puzzle bag in smooth tan leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dream bag that I've saved up for and finally treated myself as a present for finishing grad school. I just can't stop looking at this gorgeous bag!



That’s awesome. Congratulations!


----------



## diva7633

muchstuff said:


> Arayla (out of L.A.) bespoke pebbled leather Harlow with suede lining and BV intrecciato key wallet.
> View attachment 4401129


 This looks amazing. How is the quality?


----------



## southernbelle43

cubicu said:


> Loewe medium puzzle bag in smooth tan leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dream bag that I've saved up for and finally treated myself as a present for finishing grad school. I just can't stop looking at this gorgeous bag!


Just a stunning bag!  Congrats on the bag but more so for completing grad school!!!


----------



## cmd0818

marni trunk bag in light grey


----------



## Pollie-Jean

on sale


----------



## Katiesmama

My Brahmin sunflower Astaire Priscilla satchel. I love her!!


----------



## midniteluna

cubicu said:


> Loewe medium puzzle bag in smooth tan leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dream bag that I've saved up for and finally treated myself as a present for finishing grad school. I just can't stop looking at this gorgeous bag!



Congrats on your graduation and getting this bag! Love this bag but not sure about it being user friendly. How are you liking it? What size is yours?


----------



## midniteluna

cmd0818 said:


> marni trunk bag in light grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404453



This is gorgeous! Another dream bag of mine!


----------



## cubicu

midniteluna said:


> Congrats on your graduation and getting this bag! Love this bag but not sure about it being user friendly. How are you liking it? What size is yours?


It's the medium size. I am actually surprised at how user friendly it is! The leather is soft enough to hug the body. The strap is the perfect length for crossbody. I like the security of the flap and I find it easy to organize if I use a pouch to hold small items. No regrets!


----------



## Aerdem

Burberry Dk88 in black and silver with silver hardware. Bought the classic honey gabardine color with gold hardware last year for my birthday and wanted to add a cool tone this year. Was going to go for the all black/silver hardware, but this silver is stunning- some sort of coating on the leather which gives it a “space age sheen”. I figure I can always add the black later on... since this bag is discontinued I’d gamble that more classic colors were produced, and this silver is probably much more scarce! Had to jump on it!!


----------



## muchstuff

diva7633 said:


> This looks amazing. How is the quality?


Very good IMO. They're a fairly new company and of course there are small growing pains but the four bags that I've purchased from them are all very well made with lovely leather. The company is run by women, the bags are made in the US, and the customer service is excellent.


----------



## midniteluna

cubicu said:


> It's the medium size. I am actually surprised at how user friendly it is! The leather is soft enough to hug the body. The strap is the perfect length for crossbody. I like the security of the flap and I find it easy to organize if I use a pouch to hold small items. No regrets!



Thanks for sharing  I’m gonna save for this next.


----------



## Elena S

Got these two cuties delivered home today: Furla Corona on the left and Furla My Piper on the right (both in small size) and I love them both! Still debating if I should really keep them both (it has been a bit too much shopping lately ), but I got them with 25% discount each!


----------



## missconvy

Elena S said:


> Got these two cuties delivered home today: Furla Corona on the left and Furla My Piper on the right (both in small size) and I love them both! Still debating if I should really keep them both (it has been a bit too much shopping lately ), but I got them with 25% discount each!
> View attachment 4407316



This is the prettiest bucket bag I’ve ever seen! [emoji7]


----------



## iqaganda

I scored a Brand New Louis Vuitton Deauville in the preloved market! All accessories included, with all the stuffings inside it!

I can’t believe I got it in Brand New.. most of the Deauville I see in the preloved market has waterspots because of the wide vachetta around the handles.

I’m really happy about this purchase!


----------



## iqaganda

Mulberry Bayswater in Oak


----------



## reginaPhalange

LV Favorite MM in DA and DE, which were purchased just in time for Easter!


----------



## iqaganda

Gucci Marmont Velvet Mini Size in Pink


----------



## MahoganyQT

This cute little RM Edie Crossbody.


----------



## iqaganda

I didn’t like my Gucci Marmont so I got a Louis Vuitton MC Trouville in Noir! Lucky to find something like this in the preloved market! [emoji173]️


----------



## Mariapia

Carolina Herrera Matryoshka bag.


----------



## anumus

This beauty! I loved marmont bags as soon as I saw them, but have decided that the the types of chains they have are not really my thing. So was really happy to notice this clutch! Just got it today


----------



## beadandteal

2cello said:


> View attachment 4117513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m kind of excited about this, I found an Annabel Ingall Annie satchel at TJ Maxx for $80.  I don’t think these can be found in the states anymore, just her totes are in stores.  It’s “toffee” but fits the tan bag slot I wanted for casual wear.


----------



## beadandteal

2cello said:


> View attachment 4117513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m kind of excited about this, I found an Annabel Ingall Annie satchel at TJ Maxx for $80.  I don’t think these can be found in the states anymore, just her totes are in stores.  It’s “toffee” but fits the tan bag slot I wanted for casual wear.



I just saw that same Annabel Ingall leather bag but in brown color on thredUp. How's your experience with that bag? How is the quality?


----------



## Monique1004

beadandteal said:


> I just saw that same Annabel Ingall leather bag but in brown color on thredUp. How's your experience with that bag? How is the quality?



I love her luxurious leather. Very good quality. Her tote is particularly popular. Bloomingdales usually carry them.


----------



## msd_bags

Not really the last bag I bought but the last so far that has arrived:  Massaccesi midi Victoria in Ananas pebbled leather.


----------



## iqaganda

Gucci GG Dionysus Blooms in Medium from my hubby as an Anniversary / early Mothers’ Day present! [emoji173]️


----------



## 2cello

beadandteal said:


> I just saw that same Annabel Ingall leather bag but in brown color on thredUp. How's your experience with that bag? How is the quality?




In terms of durability, it’s great.  The leather is thick and strong.  I beat it about with no issues.  It’s not soft and luxe feeling though like say a Gucci pebbled leather bag.  Also the bag is heavy and a bit slouchy if these things matter.  I get a compliments on it when I wear, I guess because it is not a style you see a lot.


----------



## beadandteal

2cello said:


> In terms of durability, it’s great.  The leather is thick and strong.  I beat it about with no issues.  It’s not soft and luxe feeling though like say a Gucci pebbled leather bag.  Also the bag is heavy and a bit slouchy if these things matter.  I get a compliments on it when I wear, I guess because it is not a style you see a lot.


Thanks for your feedback! ❤️


----------



## Gabs007

Missoni summer bag, grabbed my fancy last week but I might not keep it, loved it in the shop, now not too sure about it, might give it to a friend or sell it on

I know I should stick with black bags....


----------



## BittyMonkey

Massacchesi Angel in orange aquila matte.


----------



## dejahlovelee

Louis Vuitton Bleecker Box


----------



## LRG

I just bought two bags - a Chanel gray anniversary edition Reissue 227 and a Chanel M/L in beige caviar


----------



## elisabettaverde

My first of this brand, Mulberry Leighton in a metallic patchwork scheme...I had been stalking this particular bag on the website, waiting for a sale, knowing it probably wouldn’t be a big draw for the masses, and there it was!!  
The leather feels and smells great.  I just need to treat the suede interior or put in a small organizer so it doesn’t get messed up too much, then I’ll be ready to wear it this summer.


----------



## southernbelle43

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4417236
> View attachment 4417239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first of this brand, Mulberry Leighton in a metallic patchwork scheme...I had been stalking this particular bag on the website, waiting for a sale, knowing it probably wouldn’t be a big draw for the masses, and there it was!!
> The leather feels and smells great.  I just need to treat the suede interior or put in a small organizer so it doesn’t get messed up too much, then I’ll be ready to wear it this summer.


Very pretty!!!


----------



## elisabettaverde

southernbelle43 said:


> Very pretty!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## iqaganda

I found a very cute Marc Jacobs Small Stam! I love this and it was a real score because it is brand new!

I love the fact I can use it as a crossbody if I need to, and adjust the strap to make it just a shoulder bag.. [emoji173]️

I think my Marc Jacobs Stam Collection is complete... not unless I get lucky to find a cobalt blue one.. [emoji16]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4405795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Brahmin sunflower Astaire Priscilla satchel. I love her!!


At first look i thought the color was a Nancy Gonzalez bag.
Your bag is very pretty.


----------



## sacha1009

My preowned chanel boy..love it..


----------



## Bagcandyuk

My denim Aimee Kestenberg Bali bag


----------



## iamnobody

mlouye Naomi white
have been eyeing on geometric/architectural bag for a while and this is what I chose between Naomi, Danse Lente Zoe and Mlouye Flex Convertible


----------



## Narnanz

Found while thrifting an as new Vera May . Not an expensive bag and is faux leather so probably start peeling in 5 mins...but I just loved the colour...doesn't show in the pictures but it's a lovely plum colour. Rationalized that I would get my $9 worth out of it.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this large Michael Kors Whitney bicolor bag in pebbled leather in soft pink.


----------



## southernbelle43

Narnanz said:


> Found while thrifting an as new Vera May . Not an expensive bag and is faux leather so probably start peeling in 5 mins...but I just loved the colour...doesn't show in the pictures but it's a lovely plum colour. Rationalized that I would get my $9 worth out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421168


Hey the not so expensive bags can bring us joy!  I still buy them and rotate them with my ridiculously priced bags.  Enjoy it!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

My purchase this week was the Longchamp 3D Small Tote in white. I’ve been craving a white-white bag, and I like the contrast with the black resin and black interior.


----------



## harrietvane

Just found a preloved LV Galliera PM in damier azur. It was made in 2012 and still looks marvelous!


----------



## marleneryd

My new Fount bag and wallet. I am in love with the leather!


----------



## MooMooVT

My new (and newly discovered) Bembien Jolene tote, size small, cherry color. Holds quite a bit. Took her for her maiden voyage today and so far it’s LOVE!


----------



## Narnanz

Added another Longchamp...just think these are such great bags.


----------



## whateve

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 4423580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new (and newly discovered) Bembien Jolene tote, size small, cherry color. Holds quite a bit. Took her for her maiden voyage today and so far it’s LOVE!


I love this!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

marleneryd said:


> View attachment 4423385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Fount bag and wallet. I am in love with the leather!



Beautiful! Fount is my favorite! Enjoy!


----------



## serenityneow

I often carry straw or raffia bags in the summer, and in the past have always had fairly inexpensive ones.  I decided to upgrade when I saw this Dolce & Gabbana beauty, and am glad I did—she’s a work of art.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I found a Coach Alexa turnlock clutch for 60% off on Macy's clearance table. The version of this clutch that doesn't include the chain strap is still full price on Coach.com.

Pics are here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/macys-clearance-table-find.1010318/


----------



## denimcococabas

Finally broke down and added one of these to my collection. I have a soft spot for denim bags but have been avoiding the neo speedy since they came out due to hand/elbow carry only. Threw caution to the wind, why not?


----------



## fendifemale

Finally got my red bag. I can ban myself now.


----------



## denimcococabas

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4425121
> 
> Finally got my red bag. I can ban myself now.



It’s the perfect shade of red.


----------



## myluvofbags

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4425121
> 
> Finally got my red bag. I can ban myself now.


That is a beautiful shade of red.


----------



## stylistbydesign

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4425121
> 
> Finally got my red bag. I can ban myself now.



Love the red with the pink strap!  [emoji175] MCM does such a great job (and the price point isn’t too crazy).


----------



## fendifemale

denimcococabas said:


> It’s the perfect shade of red.


Thanks so much! I really love it. Makes me want to break out my Red Carpet Bobbi Brown lipstick.


----------



## fendifemale

stylistbydesign said:


> Love the red with the pink strap!  [emoji175] MCM does such a great job (and the price point isn’t too crazy).


Yes! That drew me in. I was looking at the Louis jumbo motif but this way i get leather and coins to spare. Thanks!


----------



## fendifemale

myluvofbags said:


> That is a beautiful shade of red.


Thanks so much! Had been searching for a while.


----------



## kirstydurkan

My beautiful Kleber PM - my first LV bag and I’m totally in love!


----------



## BlueCherry

Cosmopolitan said:


> My purchase this week was the Longchamp 3D Small Tote in white. I’ve been craving a white-white bag, and I like the contrast with the black resin and black interior.
> 
> View attachment 4422411
> View attachment 4422412
> View attachment 4422413



Love this - I have a white bag with black handles abs interior. Fantastic for keeping it clean


----------



## BlueCherry

Fendi mini peekaboo in burgundy


----------



## Cosmopolitan

BlueCherry said:


> Love this - I have a white bag with black handles abs interior. Fantastic for keeping it clean



Thank you and congrats on your Fendi!


----------



## TraGiv

Pochette Metis


----------



## myluvofbags

kirstydurkan said:


> My beautiful Kleber PM - my first LV bag and I’m totally in love!


Beautiful, can't go wrong with a classic black bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

BlueCherry said:


> View attachment 4427115
> 
> 
> Fendi mini peekaboo in burgundy


Omg, I love this color. Is this a new color?


----------



## PurseFan10

In love with this crossbody bag I found not too long ago.  Made in Italy and 100% leather.


----------



## misstrine85

My vintage Speedy 35 from 1985 - my birthyear [emoji173]️


----------



## BlueCherry

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you and congrats on your Fendi!



Thanks


----------



## BlueCherry

myluvofbags said:


> Omg, I love this color. Is this a new color?



Sadly not, it’s from 2017. I wanted it when it was £1920 and dithered, then it went up £300 more and I thought no way lol. Then it popped up on Vestiaire and I got it practically new for £1400


----------



## Addicted to bags

BlueCherry said:


> Sadly not, it’s from 2017. I wanted it when it was £1920 and dithered, then it went up £300 more and I thought no way lol. Then it popped up on Vestiaire and I got it practically new for £1400


Good dithering!


----------



## myluvofbags

BlueCherry said:


> Sadly not, it’s from 2017. I wanted it when it was £1920 and dithered, then it went up £300 more and I thought no way lol. Then it popped up on Vestiaire and I got it practically new for £1400 [emoji2]


Well it's a good thing you waited price wise, but too bad for me, lol. Thanks.


----------



## kirstydurkan

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful, can't go wrong with a classic black bag.


I am SO happy with it... First of many I assume!


----------



## southernbelle43

Polene numero un tri color camel.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Aerdem

Birthday gift from me to myself... Prada Mini Elektra Bag. Found this little beauty in the Nordstrom Broadway Plaza in Walnut Creek, Ca today. Love the matte black hardware and gunmetal chain. I find the Elektra line so chic with a bit of edge.


----------



## Cool Breeze

I bought this Ferragamo Studio bag in Florence, Italy last Friday.  I absolutely adore it.  Thanks for letting me share it.


----------



## deardiary

Tory Burch Perry Tote in Deep Berry. Ich bought it preloved.


----------



## Passerine123

Cool Breeze said:


> I bought this Ferragamo Studio bag in Florence, Italy last Friday.  I absolutely adore it.  Thanks for letting me share it.



Beautiful bag and their flagship store is gorgeous!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Passerine123 said:


> Beautiful bag and their flagship store is gorgeous!


Thank you so much.  The store is beautiful plus the staff was very nice.  I wished I had time to see their museum.


----------



## Katinahat

Loewe basket bag in large for summer holiday on beach, at cafes and sight seeing.

Posted for advice on the Loewe forum too as trying to decide whether to swap for the medium. This large is 60cm by 35 by 20. The medium one is more like 52cm by 30 by 15. They vary as hand made. Currently, mine won’t fit in my suitcase!


However, it does take all the family’s towels etc in one bag! Just can’t decide...


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Loewe basket bag in large for summer holiday on beach, at cafes and sight seeing.
> 
> Posted for advice on the Loewe forum too as trying to decide whether to swap for the medium. This large is 60cm by 35 by 20. The medium one is more like 52cm by 30 by 15. They vary as hand made. Currently, mine won’t fit in my suitcase!
> View attachment 4440927
> 
> However, it does take all the family’s towels etc in one bag! Just can’t decide...


Do you need it to fit in the suitcase?


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> Do you need it to fit in the suitcase?


Only when flying with Ryan Air which I avoid if at all possible. Their hand baggage sizes are a joke but unfortunately they fly a lot of places from my nearest airport!


----------



## Elena S

Katinahat said:


> Loewe basket bag in large for summer holiday on beach, at cafes and sight seeing.
> 
> Posted for advice on the Loewe forum too as trying to decide whether to swap for the medium. This large is 60cm by 35 by 20. The medium one is more like 52cm by 30 by 15. They vary as hand made. Currently, mine won’t fit in my suitcase!
> View attachment 4440927
> 
> However, it does take all the family’s towels etc in one bag! Just can’t decide...


Gorgeous! I’m also eyeing it but I’m also concerned that it will take up a lot of suitcase space since it’s mainly a vacation bag...


----------



## Elena S

Dolce&Gabbana Sicily Small - my dream summer bag!


----------



## Elena S

Plus filled up my By Malene Birger collection. Grabbed a tote, a crossover, a jewelry and a cosmetic case on sale


----------



## Taylor_elle

YSL large college bag.


----------



## Katinahat

Elena S said:


> Gorgeous! I’m also eyeing it but I’m also concerned that it will take up a lot of suitcase space since it’s mainly a vacation bag...



I’ve got the medium as well now and in comparison it is really quite small. This picture shows both next to my Bayswater which gives an idea of size. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I think the medium would be great for a  person only carrying their own things. I believe it’s the most sort after size and it is fabulous. As a holiday/beach bag for anyone with family the large is essential in my view. I’ll just have to stick to using it as hand luggage.

They are all unique sizes etc as handmade and my large is definitely bigger than the published measurements plus slightly lopsided in comparison to the medium I received. Not sure if that should bother me. It isn’t always noticeable and not at all when carried. Rustic charm?


----------



## SLI1

MCM Essential Boston in Monogram Leather. Black. Medium size.


----------



## Venessa84

I haven’t gotten around to posting my Mother’s Day presents...

Dolce & Gabbana Sicily, Dior WOC, and couldn’t help but add another Mitzah scarf.


----------



## fendifemale

SLI1 said:


> MCM Essential Boston in Monogram Leather. Black. Medium size.


YEEEEES!


----------



## Kimbashop

Arayla Market Harlow in Sapphire.


----------



## iqaganda

Ever ready for summer! I finally got a PVC Clear tote for swimming / beach outings this summer! 

Not my photo but it looks like this.

Marc by Marc Jacobs Checkmate Tote


----------



## Anesthestia

My newest addition (just got here a two days ago!) is the Loewe Mini Puzzle Bag! But I also just got the LV Pochette Metis around 3 days ago as well  Been naughty with spending and made quite a few new additions recently-- so naughty that I just had to order another bag shelf!


----------



## iqaganda

iqaganda said:


> Ever ready for summer! I finally got a PVC Clear tote for swimming / beach outings this summer!
> 
> Not my photo but it looks like this.
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Checkmate Tote



Finally got to take a photo!!


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Mia


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Polene numero un tri color camel.
> View attachment 4429153
> View attachment 4429154


Beautiful! Really curious about this bag. I've been interested in their bags for a while.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Beautiful! Really curious about this bag. I've been interested in their bags for a while.


It is a very classic and classy bag.  Very good quality. Unique style. It is not a light bag, but I don’t do much that requires me to put a bag on my shoulder for any  length of time. So it works for me.  I liked it so much I bought another one.


----------



## Porschenality

I just purchased these “preloved” goodies.


----------



## Aerdem

Bought this Saint Laurent Loulou toy in black calfskin matelassé leather/silver hardware as a birthday gift for my sister. I have to wait until August to present it to her- which is killing me!! Such a lovely little bag with a rather large capacity nonetheless. Just adorable. 

Taking her on a surprise safari as the second part of her gift. I’m not sure if it’s brilliant or completely mad to bring the bag along in that specific environment


----------



## Anesthestia

Aerdem said:


> Bought this Saint Laurent Loulou toy in black calfskin matelassé leather/silver hardware as a birthday gift for my sister. I have to wait until August to present it to her- which is killing me!! Such a lovely little bag with a rather large capacity nonetheless. Just adorable.
> 
> Taking her on a surprise safari as the second part of her gift. I’m not sure if it’s brilliant or completely mad to bring the bag along in that specific environment


What a great sister you are! She's very lucky


----------



## Aerdem

Anesthestia said:


> What a great sister you are! She's very lucky


Thank you! Birthdays are big in my family


----------



## Scully Piper

Ordered this Lidiya bucket bag from the last Ugg closet sale. Originally $200 but only paid $86 tax & shipping included. I thought at that price it's a totally justified fall/winter bag. The leather bottom, trim, and pouch are so buttery soft. It's also much prettier than I expected in person.


----------



## fendifemale

Scully Piper said:


> Ordered this Lidiya bucket bag from the last Ugg closet sale. Originally $200 but only paid $86 tax & shipping included. I thought at that price it's a totally justified fall/winter bag. The leather bottom, trim, and pouch are so buttery soft. It's also much prettier than I expected in person.



Gorgeous!


----------



## msd_bags

Actually paid for this in February but I just received it the other day.  Massaccesi Zhoe Legend with a midi Minerva strap in Port Merinos leather.


----------



## Sterntalerli

It’s not here yet but I ordered the YSL Collège large in black for 15% off. I am sooo excited. Can’t wait to share the pics with you.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Bought this suede leather bag from Abro+ (German Brand). The hot pink colour is so different from what  I usually wear but I'm in love


----------



## SEWDimples

SLI1 said:


> MCM Essential Boston in Monogram Leather. Black. Medium size.


Congrats! I’m liking this line. I’m waiting for a Klara Hobo and wallet to be delivered. I want a Boston bag as well. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Scully Piper

fendifemale said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you =)


----------



## maggiesze1

I bought 2!! Lol.. Good deals are hard to resist

Celine nano luggage in Gold


Givenchy small antigona in Teal/ Ocean blue


----------



## Aerdem

maggiesze1 said:


> I bought 2!! Lol.. Good deals are hard to resist
> 
> Celine nano luggage in Gold
> View attachment 4452768
> 
> Givenchy small antigona in Teal/ Ocean blue
> View attachment 4452769


That gold metallic.. stunning!


----------



## antonio_islander

My new Saint Laurent pouch


----------



## P.Y.T.

Mother’s Day gift from s/o and daughter


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta Nodini Flap


----------



## fendifemale

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! I’m liking this line. I’m waiting for a Klara Hobo and wallet to be delivered. I want a Boston bag as well. Enjoy your new bag.


I love my Klara. I think you will enjoy.


----------



## Aerdem

Bvlgari Serpenti Forever Flap Cover Bag in metallic grey/silver calf leather, light gold chain hardware. The snake head is in black/white/gold enamel and the eyes are malachite.

This bag is so impressive in it’s detail. I attribute this to the fact that  Bvlgari is a fine jewelry house lending its craftsmanship to their handbag line. I truly see this handbag as a piece of jewelry. I tried to capture some of the incredible detail in the photos- I don’t know why, but the inside zipper pull with the small snake head might be my favorite detail! It is so superfluous, which really emphasizes the point of luxury in my opinion.

 Other amazing details: the mirror with snake head leather tab, the rain coat, the fact that I counted 23 “Bvlgari” logo engravings/stamps throughout the bag- none of which are garish or gaudy... I’m actually in awe.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Magnificent!


----------



## iqaganda

I got two this weekend. But the Coach one will arrive next week. 



First off! Luella Gisele in Lilac (no more Luella buying for me!)



Next is this Coach Reversible Signature City Tote! 

Can’t wait for it to arrive next week!


----------



## Mariapia

That Berthille Claudia bag.


----------



## br3wx

I just received the Prada Saffiano Medium Galleria Tote (Baltico) that I bid on eBay. It's my first time buying preloved and I was looking for the Baltico everywhere! I'm pretty shocked at the condition of the bag. It looks and feels brand new that you can tell the seller really really took care of her bags. 

Seller only bought the bag in Jan2018 and I got it at a steal!


----------



## Narnanz

New to me , thrifted today. Guess Elara Satchel ...almost brand new. Whenever I see Guess bags when thrifting they are usually peeling and falling apart.This one was in such great condition I couldn't pass it up. Guess might not be everybody's cup of tea...but I'm drinking it.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Narnanz said:


> New to me , thrifted today. Guess Elara Satchel ...almost brand new. Whenever I see Guess bags when thrifting they are usually peeling and falling apart.This one was in such great condition I couldn't pass it up. Guess might not be everybody's cup of tea...but I'm drinking it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4464960


What a wonderful and lovely bag!


----------



## Gzukz

leechiyong said:


> Mine is the Saint Laurent Sac de Jour toy-size in electric pink.  I know a lot of people don't care for these super tiny bags, but I love them and haven't stopped wearing it since I received it.


Love love this bag


----------



## Glttglam

I just got the Michael Kors Gemma tote as a gift.


----------



## southernbelle43

Glttglam said:


> I just got the Michael Kors Gemma tote as a gift.


What a nice gift!


----------



## Venessa84

My last bag purchase until at the earliest Christmas...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Large Valentino Rockstud Spike in dark blue or navy. A great bag for day to night and fits all my essentials plus. I’ve been searching for a great navy bag and I feel like every time I see a bag I like, the navy is always sold out. This was the last one at Neiman’s and very happy with how versatile it is.


----------



## Glttglam

southernbelle43 said:


> What a nice gift!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Gzukz

Glttglam said:


> I just got the Michael Kors Gemma tote as a gift.


So chic! ❤️


----------



## Gzukz

This is my last bag purchase. Valentino Glamlock. Love the look but it’s a pretty heavy piece


----------



## whateve

Michael Kors Manhattan satchel.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## leechiyong

whateve said:


> Michael Kors Manhattan satchel.


I saw this in store and pictures do not do it justice.  What a great purchase!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Valentino small drawstring bag. I was at the right place at the right time.


----------



## whateve

leechiyong said:


> I saw this in store and pictures do not do it justice.  What a great purchase!


Thanks! Usually I think a long time about purchases, but not this one. I fell in love!


----------



## Purseloco

Raisin Garden Party 36cm.


----------



## southernbelle43

Purseloco said:


> Raisin Garden Party 36cm.


That color is awesome.


----------



## Sunshine mama

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4454355
> View attachment 4454356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mother’s Day gift from s/o and daughter


Love love love!


----------



## Shelby33

Old school Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## Hobbsy

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Gorgeous color! What bag is this if I may ask?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous color! What bag is this if I may ask?


Thank you ! It's the Celine Big Bag small in Amazone . I have rarely bought a bag that is so 100% "me" 
I have never had that feeling before 
Of course I'll get it in two more colors


----------



## Hobbsy

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you ! It's the Celine Big Bag small in Amazone . I have rarely bought a bag that is so 100% "me"
> I have never had that feeling before
> Of course I'll get it in two more colors


It's a great looking bag! Thank you and enjoy!!


----------



## ksuromax

June's been very bagful  
Bottega Veneta large Veneta 
Balenciaga Triangles


----------



## Pessie

Hermes Plume


----------



## More bags

Purseloco said:


> Raisin Garden Party 36cm.


It’s gorgeous! Raisin is my favourite H colour.


----------



## tenKrat

Three Massaccesi handbags:

Hera



 Little Athena Messenger 



Zhoe Legend


----------



## MKB0925

tenKrat said:


> Three Massaccesi handbags:
> 
> Hera
> View attachment 4471673
> 
> 
> Little Athena Messenger
> View attachment 4471675
> 
> 
> Zhoe Legend
> View attachment 4471676


Gorgeous bags!!


----------



## BleuSaphir

MCM Killian Backpack


----------



## Aerdem

Another Bvlgari Serpenti Forever.. this time in toy size, and patent royal sapphire. Bvlgari does not skimp on the details even for this micro version! 

Count of 14 ‘Bvlgari’ logos throughout. The same enamel/malachite materials used for the snake head closure. Same silky light gold ‘snake body’ chain. It is detachable one one side- so it can be worn as a top handle or wristlet. 

Also can be hung onto another bag as a bag charm- but I would advice against this as the patent leathers may color transfer permanently. Photo example was just for posterity 

I recently realized that the layers of leather comprising the bag are actually meant to represent the scales of the snake. 

The thought this house puts into their serpenti forever bag is unmatched!


----------



## Venessa84

I thought I posted here already here but I guess not...here’s my new medium Diorama. I love the coppery look...


----------



## Aerdem

Venessa84 said:


> I thought I posted here already here but I guess not...here’s my new medium Diorama. I love the coppery look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4488996


Fabulous color!


----------



## Venessa84

Aerdem said:


> Fabulous color!


Thank you!! It’s such a great neutral!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Aerdem said:


> Another Bvlgari Serpenti Forever.. this time in toy size, and patent royal sapphire. Bvlgari does not skimp on the details even for this micro version!
> 
> Count of 14 ‘Bvlgari’ logos throughout. The same enamel/malachite materials used for the snake head closure. Same silky light gold ‘snake body’ chain. It is detachable one one side- so it can be worn as a top handle or wristlet.
> 
> Also can be hung onto another bag as a bag charm- but I would advice against this as the patent leathers may color transfer permanently. Photo example was just for posterity
> 
> I recently realized that the layers of leather comprising the bag are actually meant to represent the scales of the snake.
> 
> The thought this house puts into their serpenti forever bag is unmatched!


----------



## Cool Breeze

I may have to be a copycat, your new bag is beautiful!  I love the color and size.  Do you think a sample size hairspray can would fit in it?  I been looking for a new evening bag and yours has inspired me.  Congratulations!


----------



## littleblackbag

Venessa84 said:


> I thought I posted here already here but I guess not...here’s my new medium Diorama. I love the coppery look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4488996


I am loving Dior at the moment. It is next on my bag list of major bag purchases.


----------



## Aerdem

Cool Breeze said:


> I may have to be a copycat, your new bag is beautiful!  I love the color and size.  Do you think a sample size hairspray can would fit in it?  I been looking for a new evening bag and yours has inspired me.  Congratulations!



Thank you, and that’s the highest form of flattery- so by all means! 

The dimensions in inches are: 6 x 3 3/4 x 1 3/4. Because the calf leather is a “brushed metallic” as Bvlgari calls it- it’s very stiff. Patent-like. So I’m leaning towards no for the fit, unless that’s all you bring.

Since I have many evening bags around this size, my trick is I usually throw a men’s suit jacket just over my shoulders (even in summer I’m chilly at night). You wouldn’t believe how many pockets and compartments are available! And items don’t warp the jacket’s shape in mensware, unlike women’s jackets. Great for my phone and items I cannot fit in these teeny tiny bags! Take the jacket off in the venue and voilà- you are good to go!

You look contemporary, chic, and micro bags are no longer an impracticality issue


----------



## littleblackbag

My train was delayed the other day, so I went shopping in the designer outlet at Gunwharf Quays in Portsmouth. Didn’t expect to find anything but popped into Michael Kors and came out with this little cutie. I do so love a small crossbody bag. It was a great price, and considering it was an outlet store, I was surprised to be given a brand new untouched bag all wrapped up in its packaging still. And I have to say it was really well packaged! I’m quite impressed, I’m loving this little bag.


----------



## peachylv

T


Aerdem said:


> Another Bvlgari Serpenti Forever.. this time in toy size, and patent royal sapphire. Bvlgari does not skimp on the details even for this micro version!
> 
> Count of 14 ‘Bvlgari’ logos throughout. The same enamel/malachite materials used for the snake head closure. Same silky light gold ‘snake body’ chain. It is detachable one one side- so it can be worn as a top handle or wristlet.
> 
> Also can be hung onto another bag as a bag charm- but I would advice against this as the patent leathers may color transfer permanently. Photo example was just for posterity
> 
> I recently realized that the layers of leather comprising the bag are actually meant to represent the scales of the snake.
> 
> The thought this house puts into their serpenti forever bag is unmatched!


These are so cool!!!  You have just enabled me!


----------



## Aerdem

Ha, love it! The only thing I’ll ever be accused of “pushing” are luxury items, promise


----------



## Pimpernel

Another Travelon Anti-Theft Quilted Crossbody handbag - the third one in a year. After Mom and Eldest Sis, Younger Sis also asked for one for her birthday. As we´re all into "safety first", I´m happy to push our particular bag drug!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Aerdem said:


> Thank you, and that’s the highest form of flattery- so by all means!
> 
> The dimensions in inches are: 6 x 3 3/4 x 1 3/4. Because the calf leather is a “brushed metallic” as Bvlgari calls it- it’s very stiff. Patent-like. So I’m leaning towards no for the fit, unless that’s all you bring.
> 
> Since I have many evening bags around this size, my trick is I usually throw a men’s suit jacket just over my shoulders (even in summer I’m chilly at night). You wouldn’t believe how many pockets and compartments are available! And items don’t warp the jacket’s shape in mensware, unlike women’s jackets. Great for my phone and items I cannot fit in these teeny tiny bags! Take the jacket off in the venue and voilà- you are good to go!
> 
> You look contemporary, chic, and micro bags are no longer an impracticality issue


Thank you for responding to my question along with your additional feedback and tips.  Much appreciated.


----------



## peachylv

Aerdem said:


> Ha, love it! The only thing I’ll ever be accused of “pushing” are luxury items, promise


Lol! You are in good company.


----------



## Venessa84

littleblackbag said:


> I am loving Dior at the moment. It is next on my bag list of major bag purchases.


Me too! I bought 1 Dior bag over a decade ago and then moved onto other brands. Now I’m all about Dior and wish I paid more attention to it these last few years.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Did some online shopping damage


----------



## southernbelle43

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Did some online shopping damage
> View attachment 4490936
> View attachment 4490937


Yes you did, but they are both great.


----------



## LuvNLux

littleblackbag said:


> View attachment 4490115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My train was delayed the other day, so I went shopping in the designer outlet at Gunwharf Quays in Portsmouth. Didn’t expect to find anything but popped into Michael Kors and came out with this little cutie. I do so love a small crossbody bag. It was a great price, and considering it was an outlet store, I was surprised to be given a brand new untouched bag all wrapped up in its packaging still. And I have to say it was really well packaged! I’m quite impressed, I’m loving this little bag.



Nice crossbody!  Is that color a deep navy?  I did the same thing not too long ago, came out with a lovely Cobalt blue small crossbody at 2/3 off full price.  It is a different style than yours.  I don't know how it will hold up, but I've been wearing it a lot since I got it.


----------



## littleblackbag

LuvNLux said:


> Nice crossbody!  Is that color a deep navy?  I did the same thing not too long ago, came out with a lovely Cobalt blue small crossbody at 2/3 off full price.  It is a different style than yours.  I don't know how it will hold up, but I've been wearing it a lot since I got it.


Unfortunately no, its black. The only blue they had was just a bit too light for me. They had it in quite a few colours though. And I think that was part of the appeal, they all just looked so cute and tempting altogether like they were. And they had them with and without studs too. Yeah I'm not sure how it will hold up, but it actually feels pretty well made and quite sturdy. I've been using it ever since I got it. I am a sucker for small bags. 
I'm glad you're loving yours.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Uh oh...  I bought three from Marco Massaccessi. and they all arrived at the same time.    So they count! 

The dark taupe one is the Little Athena customized into a messenger bag.  Carry handles were removed, I selected the hardware for the messenger strap, and included a favorite Minerva strap to the order.  Custom  lining and dark gunmetal.  I’m in love. 
The shiny one is a Zhoe colorblocked in Pompei Glitter silver and platinum. Yellow lining and light gunmetal.
And the blue cutie is the Little Muse in sapphire merinos leather with contrast stitching and edge painting.    Marco is running a pop up sale on Muses  on his website.


----------



## MahoganyQT

This little cutie.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Did some online shopping damage
> View attachment 4490936
> View attachment 4490937


I like what Coach is doing this season. May I ask the name of the black bag?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Did some *online shopping damage*
> View attachment 4490936
> View attachment 4490937



I love this raspberry red !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

This bag screamed my name


----------



## BittyMonkey

I thought I would give Lombia a try. They work with women in villages in Columbia to give them an income source. I love the bag, it goes really well with jeans and a casual look.


----------



## Tatze

gacats said:


> View attachment 4358567
> 
> 
> DeMellier London Venice midi, I think the color is blush. Each purchase furnishes vaccinations for children, which was an added bonus.
> Arrived yesterday.



I recently noticed this brand on Instagram .... fell in love with this model right away and ordered the bag on Monday (the Mini Venice in color Blush ....) After a very nice chat with the customer service, I received the bag only yesterday (2 days from UK to Germany ; - ))) and I have to say it is soooooo gorgeous !!! Really nice leather, fantastically handcrafted and stitched. The color is a nice blush with a soft rosé undertone - exactly what I wanted ! This bag can definitely compete with much more expensive brands ..... and the best ist that you are doing charity with buying a bag !!! For a bonus, you will get your strap monogrammed for free ! I will definitly buy from this brand again .... pictures will follow !


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's my new Mademoiselle Longchamp bag in the FW19 color called Brandy 






Along with my two other Mademoiselles


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Addicted to bags said:


> I like what Coach is doing this season. May I ask the name of the black bag?


@Addicted to bags It's the Coach Tabby in small.

@Pollie-Jean Yes it is such a beautiful colour.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> @Addicted to bags It's the Coach Tabby in small.
> 
> @Pollie-Jean Yes it is such a beautiful colour.


Thanks for the name Chrisenvouge! I just ordered the Cassie and the Tabby may be joining her


----------



## Cool Breeze

Aerdem said:


> Thank you, and that’s the highest form of flattery- so by all means!
> 
> The dimensions in inches are: 6 x 3 3/4 x 1 3/4. Because the calf leather is a “brushed metallic” as Bvlgari calls it- it’s very stiff. Patent-like. So I’m leaning towards no for the fit, unless that’s all you bring.
> 
> Since I have many evening bags around this size, my trick is I usually throw a men’s suit jacket just over my shoulders (even in summer I’m chilly at night). You wouldn’t believe how many pockets and compartments are available! And items don’t warp the jacket’s shape in mensware, unlike women’s jackets. Great for my phone and items I cannot fit in these teeny tiny bags! Take the jacket off in the venue and voilà- you are good to go!
> 
> You look contemporary, chic, and micro bags are no longer an impracticality issue


Again, thanks for sharing the size information and other tidbits.  Unfortunately the US website doesn’t show that beautiful blue color. ☹️  There is another bag online that looks interesting called the Serpenti Forever Bucket Bag.  Have you seen it?  There isn’t a boutique near my residence so I thought I’d check with you first.  I was curious  if you thought it would be a nice evening bag or is it on the casual side?  I also like your regular size Bulgari bag so that’s a possibility, too.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## Aerdem

Cool Breeze said:


> Again, thanks for sharing the size information and other tidbits.  Unfortunately the US website doesn’t show that beautiful blue color. There is another bag online that looks interesting called the Serpenti Forever Bucket Bag.  Have you seen it?  There isn’t a boutique near my residence so I thought I’d check with you first.  I was curious  if you thought it would be a nice evening bag or is it on the casual side?  I also like your regular size Bulgari bag so that’s a possibility, too.  Thanks for your input.



Of course, love to help out! So I actually reside in the U.S. as well (San Francisco). I did find my toy bag in the London New Bond St location.. haven’t come across it in the states either.

I think the bucket bag is a very cool design. For me personally, it reads more casual (however I believe the exotic skin does dress it up more- photo below- I think this is the one you are looking at). Not sure if you are okay with exotic skins? I will let myself buy them pre-owned, but not retail. Arbitrary hypocritical rule for myself, haha 

I took some screen shots of bags in the serpenti forever line that you might like for evening. My personal favorites are the serpenti forever clutch and the Bvlgari cocktail clutch. The oblong shape makes me think formal, whereas other shapes make me think casual/cute.

The mini bag is quite small so it could definitely be a contender. And a wallet on chain, slightly smaller than the clutch.

My medium (which is the largest size in the line) has been used once for an evening out, but it was to a comedy show- so not so formal. I wore it handheld with the two chains draping over my wrist.

Hope this is helpful, and I didn’t just completely confuse your choice even more!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Aerdem said:


> Of course, love to help out! So I actually reside in the U.S. as well (San Francisco). I did find my toy bag in the London New Bond St location.. haven’t come across it in the states either.
> 
> I think the bucket bag is a very cool design. For me personally, it reads more casual (however I believe the exotic skin does dress it up more- photo below- I think this is the one you are looking at). Not sure if you are okay with exotic skins? I will let myself buy them pre-owned, but not retail. Arbitrary hypocritical rule for myself, haha
> 
> I took some screen shots of bags in the serpenti forever line that you might like for evening. My personal favorites are the serpenti forever clutch and the Bvlgari cocktail clutch. The oblong shape makes me think formal, whereas other shapes make me think casual/cute.
> 
> The mini bag is quite small so it could definitely be a contender. And a wallet on chain, slightly smaller than the clutch.
> 
> My medium (which is the largest size in the line) has been used once for an evening out, but it was to a comedy show- so not so formal. I wore it handheld with the two chains draping over my wrist.
> 
> Hope this is helpful, and I didn’t just completely confuse your choice even more!!


Thank you so much for your great insight and suggestions!  I truly appreciate you taking the time to comment and post photos.  You confirmed my thoughts about the bucket bag.  Your two bags are my inspiration going forward so thanks again for sharing them on this thread.  Warmest regards.


----------



## dyyong

A Tembea Baguette in leather and a new to me Bottega Veneta


----------



## Narnanz

Not so much a bag but some straps, Spencer and Rutherford of Australia.
Will show photos as soon as this place lets me actually load them up.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks for the name Chrisenvouge! I just ordered the Cassie and the Tabby may be joining her


I returned the Cassie (too big for me) and ordered the Tabby 26. Got her in the blues. I hope she fits me. Any chance of a mod shot from you in the meanwhile so I can drool?


----------



## wkim

Poshmark for MBMJs; thrifted Goyard (inside is horrendous!). i plan to toss it in the wash and see what happens *shrugs*. 'twas cheap enough anyway!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Did some online shopping damage
> View attachment 4490936
> View attachment 4490937


Oops, I quoted myself..... 

I returned the Cassie (too big for me) and ordered the Tabby 26. Got her in the blues. I hope she fits me. Any chance of a mod shot from you Chrisenvouge88 in the meanwhile so I can drool?


----------



## dyyong

I did tried to behave but it was such a great price  Marc Jacobs Mini Grind Tote.


----------



## eadam13

Celine belt nano in malachite. On the fence about the color. It is stunning in sunlight, but can be a finger paint green under some artificial light.


----------



## maggiesze1

My latest purchase...a Lady Dior in Tricolor


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Not so much a bag but some straps, Spencer and Rutherford of Australia.
> Will show photos as soon as this place lets me actually load them up.


----------



## iqaganda

Collective haul for let's say 2 months? I got so busy until the end of the school year that I didn't had any chance to take photos of my new to be bags. Anyway! Here they are!

Luella Gisele Large Satchel Bag in Lilac



Coach Reversible City Tote Signature Canvas in Chalk



Prada White Jacquard Logo Bauletto



Balenciaga Classic City in Anthracite



Chloe Paraty in Medium Dove



Chloe Paddington in Tan 
	

		
			
		

		
	




All of them are pre-loved except for the Coach one which my colleague’s husband helped me to buy in the outlet stores in the USA. I am a huge supporter of buying preloved, as long as you’re sure about the authenticity, I am okay with it. It saves you a lot of money and if ever (but not really an option for me.. but just in case in the near future!) I plan on selling them for certain reasons, my heart will not be broken because of lowering the prices for my loves!

Oh, and I know this is not bag related but I am so excited and happy for this too!

I also got a Balenciaga Triple S!


----------



## Janulka098

I am completely new to this forum but I think I got bag bug really bad. After very long time of wanting one I got a lovely pre-loved mulberry bayswater in oak. Absolutely in love with it and can not think of anything else but wanting another one in black!!


----------



## LuvNLux

Janulka098 said:


> I am completely new to this forum but I think I got bag bug really bad. After very long time of wanting one I got a lovely pre-loved mulberry bayswater in oak. Absolutely in love with it and can not think of anything else but wanting another one in black!!



What a find!  Congrats on finding your unicorn bag!  I am wondering about the weight, is it heavy to carry?  I'Ve never seen one in person.


----------



## Janulka098

LuvNLux said:


> What a find!  Congrats on finding your unicorn bag!  I am wondering about the weight, is it heavy to carry?  I'Ve never seen one in person.



Well it’s lovely and sturdy - I think it’s just right weight maybe a bit on heavy side (but I don’t care!) Got one of those bag inserts for it too so plenty of little pockets to stuff essentials in and stays in shape when put down. some might think it’s a bit big, but I think it’s lovely feels like a proper sturdy classic bag.


----------



## LuvNLux

Janulka098 said:


> Well it’s lovely and sturdy - I think it’s just right weight maybe a bit on heavy side (but I don’t care!) Got one of those bag inserts for it too so plenty of little pockets to stuff essentials in and stays in shape when put down. some might think it’s a bit big, but I think it’s lovely feels like a proper sturdy classic bag.



Oh I agree, it is lovely, classic & that leather is so beautiful.  There is something to be said for a bag that can be carried in the rain, snow & won't get denim color transfer.  You won't have to baby this one.  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## SohviAnneli

Got this pre-loved Céline nano luggage in midnight blue colour yesterday and I'm totally loving it!


----------



## Slink2015

Loving this cutie ❤️ coach cassie, and I’m trying so hard to not buy any more colors of it


----------



## dyyong

SohviAnneli said:


> Got this pre-loved Céline nano luggage in midnight blue colour yesterday and I'm totally loving it!
> View attachment 4503559


She’s gorgeous!! Unfortunately I do no look good with Nano for whatever reason  I will admire yours from afar


----------



## SohviAnneli

dyyong said:


> She’s gorgeous!! Unfortunately I do no look good with Nano for whatever reason  I will admire yours from afar


Well thank you, I think so too! And unfortunately some bags are like that. But it is still nice you can admire the beauty of a bag without needing it in your life..


----------



## maggiesze1

Not a bag but some accessories...

LV mini pochette... I have been wanting to get one for so long..

Gucci key case..just too cute!


----------



## elisabethlynnsoapworks

I have a nice little collection of Louis Vuitton, Gucci and others....but decided to try Balenciaga and added this cutie to the mix!  I purchased the Balenciaga strap to change up the look a little too!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Blackout


----------



## Taylor_elle

Black Céline micro luggage. It’s looks so much smaller than the mini I used to own. Perfect size for work.


----------



## Justinwaters

Does anyone know what MK bag this is? I can not find it online anywhere? I need to get it repaired a little bit.


----------



## Glttglam

Finally got this bag I have been wanting all summer! The Michael Kors Mercer belted satchel in grecian blue color block.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Rebecca Minkoff Jumbo Love Crossbody. I bought it in 2016. I love the style, but for some reason this is losing its shape, and I haven’t worn it that often.


----------



## southernbelle43

coachlover1000 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Jumbo Love Crossbody. I bought it in 2016. I love the style, but for some reason this is losing its shape, and I haven’t worn it that often.


Hey, it is just like us. I am losing mine.  But it is still beautiful, so carry that lady and celebrate her shape.


----------



## OHtoDC

Chloe C Croc-embossed leather shoulder bag! Just got her yesterday...my first Chloe! My awesome husband saw that I loved it and insisted on buying it for me He also treated me to the LV Petite Boite Chapeau in July so it's been a pretty incredible purse month!!


----------



## Narnanz

I had a $50 gift card to use at our largest chain store here in NZ called Farmers. There was nothing that grabbed me at all in clothing so I had a look in the bag section. 30% off and also an extra 20% off already marked down bags. Nothing caught my eye until I looked up and saw this little cheapie. Faux leather by a brand called Whistle , Isabel Top Handle Cross Body in Mustard.
Not an expensive brand but still a cute little bag and for the $6 it cost me in the end , I thought it great value.
Have to post photo from another device...it wont let me load up the photo.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I just got this beauty today. More pics are in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-first-rogue-outlet-find.1015591/


----------



## Porschenality

This one is coming home to me as we speak. DH got her in London...


----------



## chocolateolive

Small and toy loulou


----------



## BittyMonkey

Van Holzhausen Medium Shopper in Oat .


----------



## Porschenality

Porschenality said:


> This one is coming home to me as we speak. DH got her in London...


Here she is..


----------



## iqaganda

Dolce & Gabbana Sicily Family ❤️


----------



## scrpo83

Massaccesi Modena


----------



## southernbelle43

scrpo83 said:


> Massaccesi Modena


 It is sort of a work bag, but that color softens it beautifully.  Great choice.


----------



## dyyong

My new to me Bottega Veneta medium Cabat


----------



## deepfloyd

Salvatore Ferragamo Mini Vera Bow


----------



## scrpo83

Thanks!! it is a great work bag for me..


southernbelle43 said:


> It is sort of a work bag, but that color softens it beautifully.  Great choice.


----------



## rose60610

I don't have a photo, but I bought a black Bottega Roma.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

dyyong said:


> My new to me Bottega Veneta medium Cabat


 My favourite BV bag. Congratulations!


----------



## dyyong

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> My favourite BV bag. Congratulations!


Thank you


----------



## diva7633

Chanel coco color small flap


----------



## southernbelle43

diva7633 said:


> Chanel coco color small flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4516445
> View attachment 4516446


I believe that it the cutest Chanel I have ever seen.


----------



## diva7633

southernbelle43 said:


> I believe that it the cutest Chanel I have ever seen.



Thank you! I’m surprised how obsessed I am with it. I can’t seem to move out of it


----------



## Shelby33

Probably nothing special to anyone but me, an old school (2007?) Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag that I have been searching for, for a long time. Stonewashed leather and brass hardware. Haven't put it down since I got it weeks ago.


----------



## iqaganda

I am obsessing with Prada lately! My 2nd Prada! Nappa Gaufre and I really love it!


----------



## dyyong

iqaganda said:


> View attachment 4516732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am obsessing with Prada lately! My 2nd Prada! Nappa Gaufre and I really love it!


I still have mine, sad to say that she has been hibernating for years


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> Probably nothing special to anyone but me, an old school (2007?) Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag that I have been searching for, for a long time. Stonewashed leather and brass hardware. Haven't put it down since I got it weeks ago.
> View attachment 4516721


Love your pics always, Shelby!


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Love your pics always, Shelby!


Thank you!!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Michael Kors Ludlow medium satchel in garnet multi as a gift from some family members


----------



## Sunshine mama

dyyong said:


> I did tried to behave but it was such a great price  Marc Jacobs Mini Grind Tote.


Love this shape and color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SohviAnneli said:


> Got this pre-loved Céline nano luggage in midnight blue colour yesterday and I'm totally loving it!
> View attachment 4503559


Nice! This is my favorite color  combo in this style!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> My latest purchase...a Lady Dior in Tricolor


Pretty!
May I ask where you got the hello kitty charm?


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> Pretty!
> May I ask where you got the hello kitty charm?



I got it from the Swarovski online store a few years ago.


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> I got it from the Swarovski online store a few years ago.


Thank you!


----------



## sophiaberry

My newest baby! Gucci maramont camera bag


----------



## LuvNLux

sophiaberry said:


> My newest baby! Gucci maramont camera bag



Very nice.....may I ask what is that hardware called?


----------



## Tomsmom

My last purchase Hermès Picotin


----------



## sophiaberry

LuvNLux said:


> Very nice.....may I ask what is that hardware called?


I think it’s the standard antique bronze one that comes with that color of the bag! It’s from ssense


----------



## Coastal jewel

My new and most favorite in the world is a Massaccesi Little Athena... Customized as a messenger bag.  Dark taupe verona, navy lining, and dark gunmetal.  Also added a custom strap in addition to the messenger strap. Love so much I ordered another in black and added a slip pocket to the back.


----------



## Tomsmom

Couldn’t help myself stopped @ the Coach outlet


----------



## iqaganda

Moschino Quilted Backpack for me!


----------



## maggiesze1

Celine nano belt in Pink


----------



## pjhm

Had my eye on this for weeks, finally gave in,


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chanel Origami Tote


----------



## Tomsmom

Exchanged the bag I posted earlier for a Rogue


----------



## roundandround

Can' resist this cuteness.....

Aranáz bag


----------



## HavPlenty




----------



## BagLadyT

HavPlenty said:


> View attachment 4524706



Gorgeous!


----------



## HavPlenty

BagLadyT said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank You


----------



## Dextersmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Origami Tote


Gorgeous beauty!!


----------



## ScottyGal

I haven't treated myself to a new bag for a while, and have wanted a Dionysus Mini for over a year!


----------



## pjhm

_Lee said:


> I haven't treated myself to a new bag for a while, and have wanted a Dionysus Mini for over a year!


Very pretty; sometimes they mean the most when you have to wait for them! Enjoy,


----------



## Simplyput

Three new to me Louis Vuitton bandouliere keepalls size 50 and two 60s. 

Authenticated by Designer Divas on Facebook.


----------



## guanie

Long hiatus of not buying bags (3 years) because I've wanting this specific bag FOREVER and finally found one off vestiaire with the box and all. So happy (and in love with it).


----------



## barbie_86

Roger Vivier clutch:


----------



## B4GBuff

Givenchy GV3 Fringe bag. Was  3800 CAD on Farfetch originally. 30% off for 2700 and another 30% extra off sale items so I got it for 1900 duties fees included!


----------



## LVtingting

B4GBuff said:


> Givenchy GV3 Fringe bag. Was  3800 CAD on Farfetch originally. 30% off for 2700 and another 30% extra off sale items so I got it for 1900 duties fees included!
> View attachment 4529208
> 
> View attachment 4529209


Wow!! What a deal. Enjoy this beautiful bag. Give us a mod shot when you get it.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Everyday Tote XS


----------



## B4GBuff

LVtingting said:


> Wow!! What a deal. Enjoy this beautiful bag. Give us a mod shot when you get it.


I will thanks!!  I also got a vintage Givenchy necklace to go with it. Its gold with black beads and gold givenchy letters down the sides. My  birthday is Tuesday so I treated myself!


----------



## BagLadyT

I needed green for fall!


----------



## Glttglam

Just bought this bag from the Labor day sale. I couldn't resist the great price. It is the Michael Kors Brooklyn satchel in sea coral.


----------



## HavPlenty




----------



## netter

For August I bought two vintage Marc by Marc Jacobs petal to the metal Natasha handbags. One in light pink and the other in newsprint.


----------



## HavPlenty

netter said:


> For August I bought two vintage Marc by Marc Jacobs petal to the metal Natasha handbags. One in light pink and the other in newsprint.


I miss Marc by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## netter

HavPlenty said:


> I miss Marc by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## HavPlenty

I was hoping you'd post pics! So cute.

Seems like just yesterday he was putting out great designs like Natasha, Fran, Blake etc.


----------



## dyyong

Bought this Chanel Outdoor Ligne few weeks back, doesn’t seems to capture the beauty of it so I gave up and posting a stock picture lol


----------



## marysweetie7

I bought a new Sicily bag by Dolce & Gabbana! In love!♡


----------



## HavPlenty

marysweetie7 said:


> I bought a new Sicily bag by Dolce & Gabbana! In love!♡


Sicily is an underrated classic!


----------



## Mariapia

Wow! Lucky girl!


----------



## inkfade

Bought two new bags yesterday! First up is Rebecca Minkoff Micro Bedford Zip satchel, and then Michael Kors leather logo tape crossbody:


----------



## dyyong

Pollie-Jean said:


> Balenciaga Everyday Tote XS


Balenciaga and Givenchy should make you their ambassador!!


----------



## enshogirl

Had fun this weekend and got my first Givenchy Pandora! It’s in a velvet zebra!


----------



## maggiesze1

A super duper cute tiny Balenciaga First....keychain


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I don't usually buy Coach bags that are made for the outlet, but this one is special. Hayden Foldover Crossbody from Chelsea Champlain collaboration:


----------



## BagLadyT

enshogirl said:


> View attachment 4533003
> 
> 
> Had fun this weekend and got my first Givenchy Pandora! It’s in a velvet zebra!



Love it! Is this in the small size?


----------



## enshogirl

BagLadyT said:


> Love it! Is this in the small size?


 Yes, it’s the small size.


----------



## Dextersmom

enshogirl said:


> View attachment 4533003
> 
> 
> Had fun this weekend and got my first Givenchy Pandora! It’s in a velvet zebra!


What a darling and unique bag!! I love it!


----------



## HavPlenty

Went to Desert Hills Premium Outlets in Cabazon, CA. Had a great time. Picked up two black crossbody bags. One with silver and the other gold hardware. A couple of small items from Coach and Kate Spade. The Crossbodies are from Gucci and Mulberry. The child's purse (doggy) is from Gucci. The weather was so nice today. Such a beautiful day to browse around the shopping center.


----------



## shoes+handbags

I passed this bag in a store window while I was running errands in my little downtown. I love hobos. The color of this bag is what made me go in the store to check it out. The price was right so I brought it home with me.


----------



## HavPlenty

enshogirl said:


> View attachment 4533003
> 
> 
> Had fun this weekend and got my first Givenchy Pandora! It’s in a velvet zebra!


This looks so soft and cuddly.


----------



## HavPlenty

shoes+handbags said:


> View attachment 4537958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I passed this bag in a store window while I was running errands in my little downtown. I love hobos. The color of this bag is what made me go in the store to check it out. The price was right so I brought it home with me.


That is a beautiful color. Perfect for fall. Great for year round actually.


----------



## HavPlenty

My last purchase for a while. I've been busy over the summer. These new bags ought to hold me for a good while. Small Sac De Jour navy/silver


----------



## Narnanz

Not new in the least and might not use unless a very special occasion...but found this while thrifting. Vintage Corbeau ostrich bag. Have given her a clean and she looks great.
Best $2 Ive spent in a while.


----------



## HavPlenty

Narnanz said:


> Not new in the least and might not use unless a very special occasion...but found this while thrifting. Vintage Corbeau ostrich bag. Have given her a clean and she looks great.
> *Best $2 Ive spent in a while*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4538650
> View attachment 4538651



No way! That is a super nice find.


----------



## Narnanz

HavPlenty said:


> No way! That is a super nice find.


My local hospice seems to price the cheap vinyl bags for megabucks and the ones that they should be pricing better for peanuts...Mums the word...Im not gonna educate them.


----------



## HavPlenty

Narnanz said:


> My local hospice seems to price the cheap vinyl bags for megabucks and the ones that they should be pricing better for peanuts...Mums the word...Im not gonna educate them.


LOL I don't blame you one bit. They should know better. Congrats on a great find!


----------



## maggiesze1

Saw this on Farfetch and couldn't resist the color! My newest arrival...Givenchy mini antigona in Persian Blue


----------



## Aurley

My newest purchase from last weekend visiting LA - the Goyard Bellechasse Biaude!


----------



## shoes+handbags

HavPlenty said:


> That is a beautiful color. Perfect for fall. Great for year round actually.





HavPlenty said:


> That is a beautiful color. Perfect for fall. Great for year round actually.


Thank you very much!


----------



## shoes+handbags

HavPlenty said:


> My last purchase for a while. I've been busy over the summer. These new bags ought to hold me for a good while. Small Sac De Jour navy/silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4538494


Perfect color!


----------



## VintageLVer

She’s looking pretty good for 30. Scored for $210. My new-to-me Speedy 25. Made in 1989.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Here’s my first Dior bag.  Love the inky black color and shine.


----------



## IntheOcean

VintageLVer said:


> She’s looking pretty good for 30. Scored for $210. My new-to-me Speedy 25. Made in 1989.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4538956
> View attachment 4538956
> View attachment 4538959
> View attachment 4538960
> View attachment 4538961
> View attachment 4538962


Congrats on scoring this Speedy! It's really lovely, the leather aged quite beautifully, I think.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I'm an Orla Kiely fan, too bad she is no longer designing. Thought I've found lovely bags that were only sold in the U.K. This lovely retro bag just arrived, can't wait until next summer to pair with various outfits!


----------



## Sa26

inkfade said:


> Bought two new bags yesterday! First up is Rebecca Minkoff Micro Bedford Zip satchel, and then Michael Kors leather logo tape crossbody:
> 
> View attachment 4532390
> 
> View attachment 4532392
> 
> 
> View attachment 4532391
> 
> View attachment 4532393




Beautiful bags both.


----------



## Sa26

The last bag I bought was  a Michael Kors  medium Mercer  accordion Crossbody in black.

They call it medium but I say it’s small. There Is one smaller which I call it extra small and they it’s the  small in the official page.


----------



## jbags07

VintageLVer said:


> She’s looking pretty good for 30. Scored for $210. My new-to-me Speedy 25. Made in 1989.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4538956
> View attachment 4538956
> View attachment 4538959
> View attachment 4538960
> View attachment 4538961
> View attachment 4538962


Beautiful!  The patina is perfect


----------



## dotty8

Recently I bought:

- *Furla *Metropolis bag in Amarante
- *Tosca Blu* red leather bag
- *Liu Jo* nylon gym backpack


----------



## Narnanz

New to me Mulberry Mitzy in Oak ...she is stuffed to be ready for her rehab tommorrow.
Not sure what her leather is and shes a bit worn in places. But for the NZ$100 I got her for , I thought she was really good.


----------



## maggiesze1

More arrivals!! hehe...
Love anything metallic and pink!! So of course had to get the YSL Lou Camera bag in Vegas pink! And the LV blooming flowers card holder is just too cute!


----------



## inkfade

maggiesze1 said:


> More arrivals!! hehe...
> Love anything metallic and pink!! So of course had to get the YSL Lou Camera bag in Vegas pink! And the LV blooming flowers card holder is just too cute!



I'm typically not a fan of bright pink bags--metallic, nonetheless--but this bag is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Narnanz

New to me Status Anxiety Force of Being bag in Blue....I have been wanting one of these bags for a long time. Kept on going into the only place in town that sells them , thinking about getting them to order in green and working out how I would pay for it.
Found it in this blue colour for $200 less than I would have had to have paid for.
Its in great condition..almost like she hardly used it.


----------



## MooMooVT

Beyond excited to share my new Chloe Marcie Medium in Tan. I've wanted this bag for about 2 years but went for the Faye backpack first. This baby will get lots of use!


----------



## dotty8

Tommy Hilfiger straw bag


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Kimbashop

DeMellier Mini Venice in Berry.


----------



## MahoganyQT

These 2 beauties. I new, one prelvoed, both gorgeous.


----------



## vanilla_addict

Maison Mollerus Bern in Taupe


----------



## HavPlenty

On the clearance table at Macy's. I couldn't resist.


----------



## Pessie

Balenciaga flat brass hobo, an oldie, faded and still lovely


----------



## B4GBuff

So my favourite and underrated brand Brahmin I came across new season a colour called cranberry valerian which is a combo smooth leather and burgundy snakeskin embossed. Its beautiful in person. I actually had a chance to purchase a YSL kate croc embossed in burgundy and comparing the two, the YSL felt stiff and actually cheaper to me. I'm talking leather and embossing not the brand. I actually passed over spending close to 2K CAD for the kate preloved and got the Brahmin brand new along with the ady matching wallet for about 800 CAD. Dont have them yet as they had to be ordered. Should be here next week sometime. I just got burgundy booties for fall too so I'm excited  I plan to do one small teeny adjustment / enhancement of my own to the bag... inspired by my Givenchy GV3... the smaller chain strap for hand carry or short shoulder carry. I have a brahmin chain from a different bag I plan to cut to length and attach to the loops on the bag so that the chain hangs similar to the GV3 when worn with the long strap. I'll post a photo if it works out. Anyway here is the bag and wallet. IMO Brahmin deserves more attention.


----------



## Kimbashop

Pessie said:


> Balenciaga flat brass hobo, an oldie, faded and still lovely


Nice find! Gorgeous.


----------



## Sparkletastic

br3wx said:


> I just received the Prada Saffiano Medium Galleria Tote (Baltico) that I bid on eBay. It's my first time buying preloved and I was looking for the Baltico everywhere! I'm pretty shocked at the condition of the bag. It looks and feels brand new that you can tell the seller really really took care of her bags.
> 
> Seller only bought the bag in Jan2018 and I got it at a steal!
> 
> View attachment 4463283


I really want this bag. Great find!


Narnanz said:


> I had a $50 gift card to use at our largest chain store here in NZ called Farmers. There was nothing that grabbed me at all in clothing so I had a look in the bag section. 30% off and also an extra 20% off already marked down bags. Nothing caught my eye until I looked up and saw this little cheapie. Faux leather by a brand called Whistle , Isabel Top Handle Cross Body in Mustard.
> Not an expensive brand but still a cute little bag and for the $6 it cost me in the end , I thought it great value.
> Have to post photo from another device...it wont let me load up the photo.
> View attachment 4510581


Best $6 ever spent!


maggiesze1 said:


> Celine nano belt in Pink


OMG! This is adorable.


HavPlenty said:


> Went to Desert Hills Premium Outlets in Cabazon, CA. Had a great time. Picked up two black crossbody bags. One with silver and the other gold hardware. A couple of small items from Coach and Kate Spade. The Crossbodies are from Gucci and Mulberry. The child's purse (doggy) is from Gucci. The weather was so nice today. Such a beautiful day to browse around the shopping center.
> View attachment 4536052
> View attachment 4536053
> View attachment 4536054
> View attachment 4536055
> View attachment 4536056


Love the black Gucci! What model is that?


HavPlenty said:


> My last purchase for a while. I've been busy over the summer. These new bags ought to hold me for a good while. Small Sac De Jour navy/silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4538494


pretty. It looks grey. Is it color blocked? 


maggiesze1 said:


> More arrivals!! hehe...
> Love anything metallic and pink!! So of course had to get the YSL Lou Camera bag in Vegas pink! And the LV blooming flowers card holder is just too cute!


I love the bag and your HK adornment!


----------



## Molly0

I recently bought this pristine 50 year old Coach Saddle Bag (Pre-Creed) for $7.99!


----------



## Lozenray

Aimee kestenberg convertible crossbody.  Metallic bronze. I love it. The color especially.  Gonna get a grey for a neutral in this style soon.


----------



## marysweetie7

My new Sicily bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Pessie said:


> Balenciaga flat brass hobo, an oldie, faded and still lovely


LOVE the flat brass!


----------



## Pimpernel

A preloved Coach Peyton Jordan Double Zip Carryall in Saffiano for a song on Ebay. Superlight, roomy, waterproof, lots of nifty pockets inside and outside, fit for work - and so pretty!:


----------



## Sa26

Pimpernel said:


> A preloved Coach Peyton Jordan Double Zip Carryall in Saffiano for a song on Ebay. Superlight, roomy, waterproof, lots of nifty pockets inside and outside, fit for work - and so pretty!:
> View attachment 4562593




Very nice bag. Color and shape. 


interesting how Prada inspired all brands to do the double zipper on the sides purse. But hey it seems like it was a great idea for security especially in countries where pick pocket can happen a lot. 
You put your money and phone there and leave the open space for other stuff which might not be that important.


----------



## Specialk22

Went to a Nordstrom opening night party last night. Free drinks, no food, 10 x points. They didn't have the Disco I thought I would buy but they had a more expensive bag I wasn't considering until next year. 

I think we know how this goes. Hello to my new Saint Laurent WOC.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## maggiesze1

My very First Bvlgari bag!! It is stunning and the details are absolutely AMAZING!!


----------



## Kimbashop

maggiesze1 said:


> My very First Bvlgari bag!! It is stunning and the details are absolutely AMAZING!!


absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Narnanz

maggiesze1 said:


> My very First Bvlgari bag!! It is stunning and the details are absolutely AMAZING!!


Gosh thats lovely...very elegant.


----------



## Cool Breeze

maggiesze1 said:


> My very First Bvlgari bag!! It is stunning and the details are absolutely AMAZING!!


I love that bag!  I’m very temped to buy one myself.  I think it’s gorgeous.  Do you mind posting some modeling shots?


----------



## maggiesze1

Cool Breeze said:


> I love that bag!  I’m very temped to buy one myself.  I think it’s gorgeous.  Do you mind posting some modeling shots?


Thank you! yes, it really is gorgeous! I think it might be my favorite bag that I have and I usually don't like black bags...
Sorry, I am kinda camera shy for modeling shots...
But you should get it! I think its just so unique and one of a kind!


----------



## Molly0

maggiesze1 said:


> My very First Bvlgari bag!! It is stunning and the details are absolutely AMAZING!!


So gorgeous!  This will definitely put a spring in your step!


----------



## Cool Breeze

maggiesze1 said:


> Thank you! yes, it really is gorgeous! I think it might be my favorite bag that I have and I usually don't like black bags...
> Sorry, I am kinda camera shy for modeling shots...
> But you should get it! I think its just so unique and one of a kind!


Thanks so much!  Enjoy your beautiful bag!!


----------



## BleuSaphir

maggiesze1 said:


> My very First Bvlgari bag!! It is stunning and the details are absolutely AMAZING!!


That is beautiful!


----------



## southernbelle82

I picked this up today. It’s actually my first Brahmin and is the Evie crossbody. The color is Toasted and I think it’s exclusive to Dillard’s? I’ve always thought they’re beautiful bags but figured they were too fancy for me but I saw this style and color and thought it would be a good way to dip my toe into the Brahmin pond. Are there any other Brahmin fans in the forum?


----------



## Porschenality

Ok, so I have some work to do. This is since March. I’ve inspected them then put them back in their boxes as I have plenty in my current collection to choose from. These are to be opened now as I’m done buying. I have some others on my list but they’ll come in time.


----------



## Cool Breeze

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4568510
> View attachment 4568511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked this up today. It’s actually my first Brahmin and is the Evie crossbody. The color is Toasted and I think it’s exclusive to Dillard’s? I’ve always thought they’re beautiful bags but figured they were too fancy for me but I saw this style and color and thought it would be a good way to dip my toe into the Brahmin pond. Are there any other Brahmin fans in the forum?


You picked out a winner!  Love the look!  Very pretty!!  I think Brahmin makes high quality bags.  I’ve had two and they were fantastic.  I would not hesitate to buy this brand again.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Gucci Marmont in small


----------



## southernbelle82

Cool Breeze said:


> You picked out a winner!  Love the look!  Very pretty!!  I think Brahmin makes high quality bags.  I’ve had two and they were fantastic.  I would not hesitate to buy this brand again.


Thank you so much CB!!!


----------



## B4GBuff

maggiesze1 said:


> My very First Bvlgari bag!! It is stunning and the details are absolutely AMAZING!!


I soooooooo want the silver grey karung version of this bag!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Uptown Luxer said:


> Gucci Marmont in small


My DD wants this bag , such a pretty colour!


----------



## muchstuff

Just purchased my first Goyard in yet another midnight shopping session


----------



## Uptown Luxer

muchstuff said:


> My DD wants this bag , such a pretty colour!


Yes, i like it very much!  Thank you


----------



## NateSelwyn25

The lighting kinda sucks, but I've been waiting for this beauty from Jenny N Designs and it's finally here! Custom Archive Mini, grape leather body, crimson accents, leopard hair top stripe, beige canvas lining and trim. Shown with beloved Filofax Malden. The leather is so amazing, I have bags I spent four or five times what I spent on this and the quality isnt as good.


----------



## tealocean

NateSelwyn25 said:


> The lighting kinda sucks, but I've been waiting for this beauty from Jenny N Designs and it's finally here! Custom Archive Mini, grape leather body, crimson accents, leopard hair top stripe, beige canvas lining and trim. Shown with beloved Filofax Malden. The leather is so amazing, I have bags I spent four or five times what I spent on this and the quality isnt as good.


 Your red Malden is gorgeous! They should bring that color back!


----------



## Molly0

It’s not convenient and it’s pretty heavy, but still I love adding this pre-loved Lanvin to my collection.


----------



## Natifim

Louboutin Paloma Medium, bought one month ago. Im so in love with it! [emoji7]


----------



## Sparkletastic

maggiesze1 said:


> My very First Bvlgari bag!! It is stunning and the details are absolutely AMAZING!!


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

A beautiful gift from Mr. S while we were in Maui a couple weeks ago: Gucci Dionysus in navy.


----------



## maggiesze1

Sorry not a bag..but super cute coin purse from Strathberry


----------



## B4GBuff

Another Brahmin to add to my collection. I think they are the brand I am most happy with and keep going back to for every day bags... they are super high quality italian leather, very unique high quality embossing and mixed textures etc. Price wise about the same as Coach / Tory Burch etc.

This is the newest. It was a limited edition colour. Graphite Limerick. It's an iridescent metallic grey silver colour with blues and greens undertones in a python print. The trim is smooth black leather and gold hardware. Bag is the medium Duxbury and matching wallet is the Ady.

Side note: the embossing is so well done that some of the scales are even lifted at the tips the way real snakeskin does!


----------



## Narnanz

New to me 96 Coach Berkeley Saddle , pre dunk.


----------



## Citosgirl

I’m obsessed with the Gucci Jackie, so when I saw it in the black flora print, I had to pounce. It’s been in heavy rotation since it arrived.


----------



## Citosgirl

Lozenray said:


> Aimee kestenberg convertible crossbody.  Metallic bronze. I love it. The color especially.  Gonna get a grey for a neutral in this style soon.



I love that your bag coordinates with that beautiful dog!❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Sorry not a bag..but super cute coin purse from Strathberry


Very cute indeed!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I picked up an Orla Kiely Tillie cut-out tote in cream


----------



## Narnanz

Another Ebay purchase. New to me and still drying from her rehab..Coach Patricia's Legacy.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Narnanz said:


> Another Ebay purchase. New to me and still drying from her rehab..Coach Patricia's Legacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585966


This is a excellent find, love the silver rather than bronze hardware.


----------



## Narnanz

Luv2Scoop said:


> This is a excellent find, love the silver rather than bronze hardware.


It is bronze...just the way the lighting is makes it look silver.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Fount Arlington Shoulder Bag. Fount leather never disappoints. #fountleather


----------



## netter

BAGWANNABE said:


> Fount Arlington Shoulder Bag. Fount leather never disappoints. #fountleather


I love a handbag with brass hardware.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

netter said:


> I love a handbag with brass hardware.



Me, too! I love the feel and look of solid brass.


----------



## girlhasbags

accessoryfreak said:


> Gorgeous bag!! Love the color!


Love do you still have it? Are you loving it?


----------



## sookilala

2 days old! My Prada Nylon "multi pochette" bag. The little hanging pouch holds my car key and CC size access card! The main compartment holds a LV mini pochette and some little random stuff.


----------



## misstrine85

My HG - I have been searching for over 10 years. A large black Botkier Sophie with gold hardware - soft as butter ❤️


----------



## fendifemale

Not a bag, just a treat.
	

		
			
		

		
	



My zip around wallet in Oyster.


----------



## Glttglam

Just bought the Michael Kors Alessa medium satchel in pale lilac and the Rhea medium backpack in deep fuschia in an early pre-Black Friday sale they had. It's my first time buying 2 bags at once but the deals were just too good to pass up


----------



## maggiesze1

My newest beauty...

~ ~ Chanel 2.55  Reissue in Shiny silver metallic in the 227 size ~~


----------



## melvel

Porschenality said:


> Here she is..



Gosh what do you call this bag? I like it!


----------



## lovemybabes

Tulum print, MZ Wallace Small Sutton 
So light weight, and the crossbody strap is so convenient!


----------



## Mariapia

Preloved Noé in purple épi leather


----------



## ohmisseevee

Took advantage of the sale at Saks this weekend to pick up this beautiful Saint Laurent Lou Mini Camera Bag in quilted grain de poudre.  I think this was probably a return, as it had been out of stock online for quite some time before I spontaneously checked last week, and the tissue paper inside looked "used" and a little old/wrinkly.  (It also didn't come with a dustbag, sadly.)

The Mini Lou looked in perfect condition, though - and I'm pleasantly surprised by how weighty it feels and how roomy the interior is, compared to its small footprint!


----------



## angersauce

Gucci Dionysus wallet on chain, kind of a random purchase (was supposed to be shopping for a gift!) I normally hate anything that sparkles and I generally carry very large sunglasses cases at all times (none of which would fit in this bag).  I’m not sure how I ended up with it or when I plan to use it... I do absolutely love it.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Massaccesi Siena Midi inTitanium Metallic. Marco recently released the midi version of this bag and she is just perfect.. at least she is for me!   Customized w yellow lining. And dark gunmetal hardware.


----------



## LuvNLux

Coastal jewel said:


> Massaccesi Siena Midi inTitanium Metallic. Marco recently released the midi version of this bag and she is just perfect.. at least she is for me!   Customized w yellow lining. And dark gunmetal hardware.



Beautiful!  May I ask:  did you request extra backing for this lightweight leather?  I just love how you can design your Massaccesi custom-made bag exactly as you want!


----------



## Coastal jewel

LuvNLux said:


> Beautiful!  May I ask:  did you request extra backing for this lightweight leather?  I just love how you can design your Massaccesi custom-made bag exactly as you want!


No I did not. But again I have never asked for extra backing.  I know some ladies do and have.  The sienna midi is a smaller bag and has enough structure so I don’t see that it will “puddle”...  and I am quite smitten with this new  bag,


----------



## JenJBS

Polene Numero Six.


----------



## Narnanz

Not a bag as such....but a Nat Geo suitcase for my Italian trip next year. I hope I can find it in baggage claim!


----------



## fendifemale

Narnanz said:


> Not a bag as such....but a Nat Geo suitcase for my Italian trip next year. I hope I can find it in baggage claim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4606789


NOICE!


----------



## Middlejenny

In love ❤️


----------



## poulinska

Ran into a private Sale at Coccinelle and bought a Handbag, a wallet and a key-thingy. Loved the packaging, so I took a photo as well. Since I was looking for a new bag since forever, I am very happy now.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Rough and Tumble Large Five Pocket Boho in Hematite/Black — the quality is amazing, the size is perfect for me, and the slouch is just right.


----------



## BagLVer4Life

New to me Gucci Marmot Velvet Embroidered Small bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

Balenciaga Makeup clutch in pearly rose Hamilton (goat) leather.


----------



## reginaPhalange

My most recent bag purchase (Summer 2019) was the Celine Medium Cabas Phantom Tote


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Bought this J.Crew bag on Black friday.
I like the leo look this season but I wasn't willing  to spend a lot of money.  I paid 80€~88$ . So far I'm happy with it.


----------



## Purrsey

How durable is Strathberry east west bag?
I recently learnt about this brand and i think the east west is so pretty! And not too bad for the pocket compared to the bigger names.  I'm eyeing to get the medium size for work for some days.

**edited - please ignore   Found its dedicated thread.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This Medea 2 color leather shopping bag, which looks just like a real shopping bag LOL.
For comparison,  I've included a small Apple shopping bag.


----------



## inkfade

Sunshine mama said:


> This Medea 2 color leather shopping bag, which looks just like a real shopping bag LOL.
> For comparison,  I've included a small Apple shopping bag.



I am in love with these bags styled like shopping bags! Lovely!


----------



## southernbelle43

Sunshine mama said:


> This Medea 2 color leather shopping bag, which looks just like a real shopping bag LOL.
> For comparison,  I've included a small Apple shopping bag.


Love it. While not a fan of  many modern styles I love the lunch bag and shopping bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This Medea 2 color leather shopping bag, which looks just like a real shopping bag LOL.
> For comparison,  I've included a small Apple shopping bag.



Love it! The lunch bag is on my wishlist.


----------



## ifahima

I just love the pink so much!


----------



## bagmom30

My speedyb 25 empreinte Aurore


----------



## bagmom30

ifahima said:


> I just love the pink so much!
> 
> View attachment 4613789


Pink and brown are so beautiful together. Lovely bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

inkfade said:


> I am in love with these bags styled like shopping bags! Lovely!


Oh me too!!! I've seen pictures where the models use several bags together,  just like carrying several shopping bags! So cute!



southernbelle43 said:


> Love it. While not a fan of  many modern styles I love the lunch bag and shopping bag.


Thank you!


----------



## Nibb

A Rogue tote 25 in chalk from Coach.com and a couple of Coach SLGs from the Carlsbad CA outlets. I’m happy to have a couple of smaller bags to use, I tend to buy giant bags that I overload.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

bagmom30 said:


> My speedyb 25 empreinte Aurore


The colour is so beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nibb said:


> A Rogue tote 25 in chalk from Coach.com and a couple of Coach SLGs from the Carlsbad CA outlets. I’m happy to have a couple of smaller bags to use, I tend to buy giant bags that I overload.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614682


They all go so nicely together!


----------



## Nibb

Sunshine mama said:


> They all go so nicely together!


Was not planned and didn’t notice they all complimented each other till they were lined up. Lol. Thanks!


----------



## Smp557

Black Hermes Herbag 35 (I think? It’s the size above their smaller more common one)  absolutely love it but it’s been raining so much that I hardly have been able to use it!


----------



## Steph5487

My latest coco handle in dark gray


----------



## Sparkletastic

One of my birthday gifts from Mr. S. Lady Dior WOC in champagne microcannge calfskin.


----------



## justwatchin

Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir crossbody in brandy


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nibb said:


> Was not planned and didn’t notice they all complimented each other till they were lined up. Lol. Thanks!


Lol. When we buy things we love, they all tend to go together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> One of my birthday gifts from Mr. S. Lady Dior WOC in champagne microcannge calfskin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4615266


Looks divine Sparkletastic! Happy bday!


----------



## Kimbashop

Massaccesi Modena bag, bespoke in black Nappa, lilac lining, and silver hardware.


----------



## misstrine85

I got this epi cles yesterday for just about 60 usd. It was with a 50 % discount ❤️


----------



## dotty8

Prada navy tote


----------



## scrpo83

Fossil sage mini bag to round up 2019


----------



## Lindsaygill7

I just purchased this Clare V bag off of eBay brand NWT. I am so excited to try this brand!


----------



## poulinska

I waited so long and finally got lucky!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I found this lovely lady tangled up in a mess of gaudy evening bags and fanny packs in the "Last Act" area at Macy's for 60% off.


----------



## Lct08

Recent purchases:

My first Marc Jacobs Softshot Bag in Misty Blue

And another Rebecca Minkoff Regan in Cement Blue  


All Blue Bags-


----------



## Pollie-Jean

a bargain


----------



## JenJBS

My new-to-me Fendi By The Way (mini) in aubergine just got delivered! Snuck out of the office to snap a pic! That color...  And I adore the look of the sliding handles!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My new-to-me Fendi By The Way (mini) in aubergine just got delivered! Snuck out of the office to snap a pic! That color...  And I adore the look of the sliding handles!


Wow! I'm just loving your bag collection.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Wow! I'm just loving your bag collection.



Thank you! You're very kind. I got an extremely generous end of year bonus at work, and am enjoying using it to grow my bag collection! Got this beauty on Tradesy.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thank you! You're very kind. I got an extremely generous end of year bonus at work, and am enjoying using it to grow my bag collection! Got this beauty on Tradesy.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> JenJBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! You're very kind. I got an extremely generous end of year bonus at work, and am enjoying using it to grow my bag collection! Got this beauty on Tradesy.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your bonus! That Fendi, in that color, is extraordinary. I love a good purple.
Click to expand...


----------



## whateve

Lct08 said:


> Recent purchases:
> 
> My first Marc Jacobs Softshot Bag in Misty Blue
> 
> And another Rebecca Minkoff Regan in Cement Blue
> 
> 
> All Blue Bags-


I love blue! All those shades are beautiful.


JenJBS said:


> My new-to-me Fendi By The Way (mini) in aubergine just got delivered! Snuck out of the office to snap a pic! That color...  And I adore the look of the sliding handles!


This is an amazing color!


----------



## Gabs007

whateve said:


> I love blue! All those shades are beautiful.
> 
> This is an amazing color!



I totally adore and love the colours, which is my big problem, I fall in love with an item because it is gorgeous, then do not wear it because it isn't black... If I show you the picture of the Celine I sold, you are going to weep, I loved it because it looked black but not black enough when I wore black...


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I love blue! All those shades are beautiful.
> 
> This is an amazing color!



Thanks! Purple is my favorite color, so the moment I saw this, my heart about stopped.


----------



## Venessa84

2 LVs crossed off of my wishlist after not buying LV for over 3 years 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 City Steamer MM 




And Twist MM


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Blackout City


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my first purchase of the year, my Michael Kors Mae Messenger in sapphire.


----------



## BlueCherry

JenJBS said:


> My new-to-me Fendi By The Way (mini) in aubergine just got delivered! Snuck out of the office to snap a pic! That color...  And I adore the look of the sliding handles!



Congratulations what a stunning colour. The BTW is such a versatile and discreet bag and I bet you got a great deal buying preloved. Well done


----------



## JenJBS

BlueCherry said:


> Congratulations what a stunning colour. The BTW is such a versatile and discreet bag and I bet you got a great deal buying preloved. Well done



Thank you!


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Pre-owned Red Lily Mulberry.  I love this style so much I keep getting different colors


----------



## whateve

Coach Marleigh with Kaffe Fassett print.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## JenJBS

The Row small Double Circle Bag. The leather is divine! So soft and smooshy! I wish they made it in more colors, so I could get more colors... (But probably good they don't. I have a Ted Baker bag arriving this week, then I'm booked for an extended stay on Ban Island.) But this leather! And it's so cute!


----------



## JenJBS

Ted Baker rose gild heart purse.   The second I saw this in person it went straight up the Favorites list to be a close second to my HG bag. Such a stunning shade of rose gold! Pic doesn't truly do it justice. And big enough to hold all the essentials. 

Now on an extended stay on Ban Island, but totally worth it with the bags I've gotten.


----------



## Aerdem

A few vintage Pradas... both black nylon. One for work, one for play.


----------



## BlueCherry

After a 3 year wait I finally bought this bag


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Ted Baker rose gild heart purse.   The second I saw this in person it went straight up the Favorites list to be a close second to my HG bag. Such a stunning shade of rose gold! Pic doesn't truly do it justice. And big enough to hold all the essentials.
> 
> Now on an extended stay on Ban Island, but totally worth it with the bags I've gotten.


I love ted Baker’s rose gold. Wow, you  now have such an amazing collection.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I love ted Baker’s rose gold. Wow, you  now have such an amazing collection.



Yeah. His rose gold is fabulous!

Thank you!  Very kind of you to say.


----------



## JenJBS

BlueCherry said:


> After a 3 year wait I finally bought this bag
> 
> View attachment 4645200



It's beautiful! Congratulations on your new bag! Enjoy!


----------



## BlueCherry

JenJBS said:


> It's beautiful! Congratulations on your new bag! Enjoy!



Thank you


----------



## maggiesze1

Not a handbag..but a super cute zippy coin purse from LV..


----------



## Pollie-Jean

For travelling


----------



## Mariapia

Pollie-Jean said:


> For travelling


What brands are those two bags, Pollie-Jean?


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Even though the Coach X Rodarte collection was limited edition, and the pieces seemed sell out in the blink of an eye, a few of these large wristlets have been popping up in the outlets. I feel so lucky to have found one in black. It is gorgeous in person, and the craftsmanship is amazing.


----------



## BagLadyT

whateve said:


> Coach Marleigh with Kaffe Fassett print.



Stunning!


----------



## BagLadyT

Most recently I purchased the Leopard Madewell tote. The second pic is of a collective haul from the last couple months. Thanks for letting me share here I didn’t know where else to post the group pic!

Madewell medium transport tote
LV Neonoe
LV DE GM
TB Ella x3
Longchamp


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Mariapia said:


> What brands are those two bags, Pollie-Jean?


Givenchy and AS2OV


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Ann Demeulemeester


----------



## keodi

Narnanz said:


> Another Ebay purchase. New to me and still drying from her rehab..Coach Patricia's Legacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585966


beautiful!


----------



## Mariapia

Pollie-Jean said:


> Givenchy and AS2OV


Thank you!


----------



## MKB0925

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Even though the Coach X Rodarte collection was limited edition, and the pieces seemed sell out in the blink of an eye, a few of these large wristlets have been popping up in the outlets. I feel so lucky to have found one in black. It is gorgeous in person, and the craftsmanship is amazing.


So pretty...that detaling is awesome!


----------



## maggiesze1

Another small cutie..Chanel card holder in iridescent black that reflects green and purple


----------



## Kimbashop

Marco Massaccesi Aurora (midi size) in Octane Pompei leather, including a lovely bathroom modshot!


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> Marco Massaccesi Aurora (midi size) in Octane Pompei leather, including a lovely bathroom modshot!
> 
> View attachment 4650953
> View attachment 4650954


Beautiful color!


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> Beautiful color!


I love the color and it is so hard to photograph. IRL it has a blue-grey cast to it and yet it is also very saturated so it can look bright blue in some lights. It’s a pretty fun bag.


----------



## bagsobsessed_10




----------



## Yuki85

Fawn design diaper bag finally arrived


----------



## serenityneow

Loewe mini Lazo in Vermillion and Fendi Lei Selleria in navy.


----------



## Whereami

maggiesze1 said:


> Another small cutie..Chanel card holder in iridescent black that reflects green and purple


May I ask the price?


----------



## maggiesze1

Whereami said:


> May I ask the price?



I got mine preowned from Fashionphile...I paid $805.00..not sure what the retail was..


----------



## vesna

I have got a beautiful orange from Goyard St Louis PM


----------



## Whereami

maggiesze1 said:


> I got mine preowned from Fashionphile...I paid $805.00..not sure what the retail was..


Thank you.


----------



## obscurity7

serenityneow said:


> Loewe mini Lazo in Vermillion and Fendi Lei Selleria in navy.
> View attachment 4653284
> View attachment 4653285


Do they still have the Lei in the shops?  I loved it back when it first came out, but it never took off like the By The Way bags did.  And in navy, it's just


----------



## maggiesze1

My newest arrival and very first Designer backpack! 

Miu Miu matelasse backpack


----------



## Danzie89

My new to me Salvatore Ferragamo Abbey bag!


----------



## IntheOcean

maggiesze1 said:


> My newest arrival and very first Designer backpack!
> 
> Miu Miu matelasse backpack


Oh boy... What a gorgeous backpack!  Love that quilt.


----------



## maggiesze1

IntheOcean said:


> Oh boy... What a gorgeous backpack!  Love that quilt.



Thank you! Isn't that quilt stunning


----------



## KateMore

JenJBS said:


> The Row small Double Circle Bag. The leather is divine! So soft and smooshy! I wish they made it in more colors, so I could get more colors... (But probably good they don't. I have a Ted Baker bag arriving this week, then I'm booked for an extended stay on Ban Island.) But this leather! And it's so cute!


Oh, she's divine!


----------



## JenJBS

KateMore said:


> Oh, she's divine!



Thanks!   She really is. Love her more every time I use her.


----------



## southernbelle43

Massaccesi Alexia midi in black croc, with gold hardware and fuchsia lining.


----------



## JenJBS

Jimmy Choo - Bon Bon. This bag is an inch and a half short of being the perfect evening bag. Exquisite design? Check. Luxe velvet? Check. Gorgeous light gold hardware? Check. Exactly the right amount of detailing? Check. Can be hand carried or worn crossbody? Check. Inch and a half too small to easily fit my phone? Check. It's 5.5 inches long, and needs to be 7 inches to easily fit my phone. Sigh. Still going to keep and love this bag!


----------



## ohmisseevee

JenJBS said:


> Jimmy Choo - Bon Bon. This bag is an inch and a half short of being the perfect evening bag. Exquisite design? Check. Luxe velvet? Check. Gorgeous light gold hardware? Check. Exactly the right amount of detailing? Check. Can be hand carried or worn crossbody? Check. Inch and a half too small to easily fit my phone? Check. It's 5.5 inches long, and needs to be 7 inches to easily fit my phone. Sigh. Still going to keep and love this bag!



This is a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## JenJBS

ohmisseevee said:


> This is a gorgeous bag!!



Thank you!   I've been enjoying the pics of your extremely pretty purple bags.


----------



## maggiesze1

More accessories..couldn't resist a Kate Spade surprise sale!! 

Puppy wallet..so cute! And a velvet cosmetics case


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Jimmy Choo - Bon Bon. This bag is an inch and a half short of being the perfect evening bag. Exquisite design? Check. Luxe velvet? Check. Gorgeous light gold hardware? Check. Exactly the right amount of detailing? Check. Can be hand carried or worn crossbody? Check. Inch and a half too small to easily fit my phone? Check. It's 5.5 inches long, and needs to be 7 inches to easily fit my phone. Sigh. Still going to keep and love this bag!



What a super bag. Love this one and your gorgeous MK one (I adore deep, vibrant reds).


----------



## Aerdem

JenJBS said:


> Jimmy Choo - Bon Bon. This bag is an inch and a half short of being the perfect evening bag. Exquisite design? Check. Luxe velvet? Check. Gorgeous light gold hardware? Check. Exactly the right amount of detailing? Check. Can be hand carried or worn crossbody? Check. Inch and a half too small to easily fit my phone? Check. It's 5.5 inches long, and needs to be 7 inches to easily fit my phone. Sigh. Still going to keep and love this bag!


Love the velvet and the handle!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> What a super bag. Love this one and your gorgeous MK one (I adore deep, vibrant reds).



Thank you, my friend!


----------



## JenJBS

Aerdem said:


> Love the velvet and the handle!



The handle is one on the elements I love as well. Helps make the design special.


----------



## JenJBS

I now understand why people love Fount leather!  And the solid brass hardware!  This bag feels indestructible, and looks great. That full grain leather...   Fount petite Coventry bucket bag. 

Looking at this bag, my previous post on this thread, the bag I'm carrying today, and my default work bag (Michael Kors small Alanis bucket bag), it's clear I've found my favorite/default style... Drawstring bucket bag, preferably with great hardware.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Michael Kors Prism in a lavender/orchid colorblock.


----------



## JenJBS

Glttglam said:


> Just got this Michael Kors Prism in a lavender/orchid colorblock.



Beautiful bag! Enjoy!


----------



## Glttglam

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag! Enjoy!


Thank you so much!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> I now understand why people love Fount leather!  And the solid brass hardware!  This bag feels indestructible, and looks great. That full grain leather...   Fount petite Coventry bucket bag.
> 
> Looking at this bag, my previous post on this thread, the bag I'm carrying today, and my default work bag (Michael Kors small Alanis bucket bag), it's clear I've found my favorite/default style... Drawstring bucket bag, preferably with great hardware.


It's my favorite style too. I have several in different brands.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> It's my favorite style too. I have several in different brands.



 Great minds think alike. 

Can I ask which are your favorites?


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Great minds think alike.
> 
> Can I ask which are your favorites?


My absolute favorite is vintage Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring. The color and leather are amazing. Second is probably Coach soft Legacy drawstring - it is indestructible. My Longchamp has wonderful leather and I love the colors.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> My absolute favorite is vintage Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring. The color and leather are amazing. Second is probably Coach soft Legacy drawstring - it is indestructible. My Longchamp has wonderful leather and I love the colors.



Your bags are extraordinary!   Love how you personalized them with charms. The Sanoma is a beautiful shade of red.  Thank you for the lovely pics!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Your bags are extraordinary!   Love how you personalized them with charms. The Sanoma is a beautiful shade of red.  Thank you for the lovely pics!


Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

JenJBS said:


> I now understand why people love Fount leather!  And the solid brass hardware!  This bag feels indestructible, and looks great. That full grain leather...   Fount petite Coventry bucket bag.
> 
> Looking at this bag, my previous post on this thread, the bag I'm carrying today, and my default work bag (Michael Kors small Alanis bucket bag), it's clear I've found my favorite/default style... Drawstring bucket bag, preferably with great hardware.


Seems soo mushy! Lovely bag!


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> Seems soo mushy! Lovely bag!



Thank you!   Very mushy.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> I now understand why people love Fount leather!  And the solid brass hardware!  This bag feels indestructible, and looks great. That full grain leather...   Fount petite Coventry bucket bag.
> 
> Looking at this bag, my previous post on this thread, the bag I'm carrying today, and my default work bag (Michael Kors small Alanis bucket bag), it's clear I've found my favorite/default style... Drawstring bucket bag, preferably with great hardware.


you have grown the most astounding bag collection! I want to shop your closet. That leather looks beautiful.


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> My absolute favorite is vintage Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring. The color and leather are amazing. Second is probably Coach soft Legacy drawstring - it is indestructible. My Longchamp has wonderful leather and I love the colors.


Very pretty! I love the added charms.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> you have grown the most astounding bag collection! I want to shop your closet. That leather looks beautiful.



Thank you for the lovely and kind compliment.  That means a lot to me, from someone with an extraordinary collection like you have!  Fount leather is beautiful.


----------



## Narnanz

Thrifted for NZ$9 an Emilio Masi bag...not a big brand whatsoever but still pricey to buy in NZ terms.


----------



## maggiesze1

New to me Silver metallic Balenciaga city with Gold giant studs


----------



## IntheOcean

maggiesze1 said:


> New to me Silver metallic Balenciaga city with Gold giant studs


Oh, I LOVE the leather on this one! Gorgeous texture and color


----------



## PamB

Valentine’s Day present from DH. Really really like it. Didn’t know I wanted a coco handle until I unboxed this yesterday, always thought I was a jumbo CF girl. My first Chanel too


----------



## southernbelle43

PamB said:


> Valentine’s Day present from DH. Really really like it. Didn’t know I wanted a coco handle until I unboxed this yesterday, always thought I was a jumbo CF girl. My first Chanel too


That is lovely!!!


----------



## anumus

I got this finally, and totally love IT. Goyard St.Louis PM.


----------



## michellem

PamB said:


> Valentine’s Day present from DH. Really really like it. Didn’t know I wanted a coco handle until I unboxed this yesterday, always thought I was a jumbo CF girl. My first Chanel too


It’s beautiful!


----------



## inkfade

Coach Nomad crossbody in flax, with MJ warning strap. My first yellow bag!


----------



## labellusting

I got this little cutie from the hubby for V day She’s so adorable!!


----------



## JoeDelRey

DTM Marc Jacobs Snapshot bag with the matching card holder


----------



## JenJBS

inkfade said:


> Coach Nomad crossbody in flax, with MJ warning strap. My first yellow bag!
> 
> View attachment 4666717



The bag looks great with the Warning strap! Great idea!


----------



## IntheOcean

New to me Burberry Kirley bag. I love how when it's not filled to the brim and the top part folds down it doesn't look that big. But it can hold so much!


----------



## Lct08

Thank you! I can't say no Blue.


----------



## Katinahat

Just arrived today!


----------



## Katinahat




----------



## Katinahat

Mulberry Bayswater Tote in Deep Sea


----------



## Narnanz

Katinahat said:


> Mulberry Bayswater Tote in Deep Sea
> View attachment 4668067


Thats a really lovely blue...enjoy her.


----------



## muchstuff

Two to show today, a Bottega Veneta cervo Loop and a Balenciaga HG first season (2001) flat brass First.


----------



## Izzy48

A Fendi tote! The first bag in a long time I am in love with!


----------



## Katinahat

Izzy48 said:


> A Fendi tote! The first bag in a long time I am in love with!



That is unbelievably gorgeous. The hardware details on the straps is stunning and the smooth red leather. Is that a crossbody strap I spot? 

Enjoy using this!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Two to show today, a Bottega Veneta cervo Loop and a Balenciaga HG first season (2001) flat brass First.
> View attachment 4668258
> View attachment 4668259


Two Beauties! That FBF is in really fabulous condition.


----------



## Izzy48

Katinahat said:


> That is unbelievably gorgeous. The hardware details on the straps is stunning and the smooth red leather. Is that a crossbody strap I spot?
> 
> Enjoy using this!


For me no but because I am tall but for most people yes. Actually I did try it as a cross body and it is about two or so inches short to look really good one me. The handles are truly beautiful as well and the lining is different from any Fendi I have ever had and I have had several. It's thick and almost feels like a slick leather but it isn't. Thank you!


----------



## Izzy48

Katinahat said:


> Mulberry Bayswater Tote in Deep Sea
> View attachment 4668067


I have had this bag and it is wonderful!~ Enjoy.


----------



## Izzy48

JenJBS said:


> I now understand why people love Fount leather!  And the solid brass hardware!  This bag feels indestructible, and looks great. That full grain leather...   Fount petite Coventry bucket bag.
> 
> Looking at this bag, my previous post on this thread, the bag I'm carrying today, and my default work bag (Michael Kors small Alanis bucket bag), it's clear I've found my favorite/default style... Drawstring bucket bag, preferably with great hardware.


I don't know this brand but I like the looks of it. Great choice, enjoy! Is it heavy?


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Two Beauties! That FBF is in really fabulous condition.


I lucked out!


----------



## JenJBS

Izzy48 said:


> I don't know this brand but I like the looks of it. Great choice, enjoy! Is it heavy?



Thanks! No, it's not heavy.


----------



## Katinahat

Izzy48 said:


> I have had this bag and it is wonderful!~ Enjoy.


I think I saw your bag on the Mulberry Tote thread I looked through before deciding to purchase. . Thanks for your review. I found it, and the pictures very helpful in making my mind up and showed my pictures there too.

Can I ask, if you use it regularly, how have you found the corners of the bag have worn over time?


----------



## Katinahat

Izzy48 said:


> For me no but because I am tall but for most people yes. Actually I did try it as a cross body and it is about two or so inches short to look really good one me. The handles are truly beautiful as well and the lining is different from any Fendi I have ever had and I have had several. It's thick and almost feels like a slick leather but it isn't. Thank you!


Gorgeous, you can really see that beauty on the outside and a lovely lining is so luxurious. 

I’m not tall so find more things work cross body. .


----------



## Izzy48

Katinahat said:


> I think I saw your bag on the Mulberry Tote thread I looked through before deciding to purchase. . Thanks for your review. I found it, and the pictures very helpful in making my mind up and showed my pictures there too.
> 
> Can I ask, if you use it regularly, how have you found the corners of the bag have worn over time?


I finally answered your request today. So sorry for the delay. I used mine a lot before I gave it to my friend (I think I said I sold it but I actually gave it to her ) because she literally  wore me down asking for it and borrowing it. It is her favorite color and like me she has carried it a lot. No, the corners are not worn but she takes very good care of her leather. She uses Cadillac cleaner and moisturizer. She doesn't use the cleaner always but the moisturizes fairly often since she uses it as a work bag. We both think it protects the edges. My By The Way Fendi lost some color on the edges and I was disappointed so good luck!


----------



## Katinahat

Izzy48 said:


> I finally answered your request today. So sorry for the delay. I used mine a lot before I gave it to my friend (I think I said I sold it but I actually gave it to her ) because she literally  wore me down asking for it and borrowing it. It is her favorite color and like me she has carried it a lot. No, the corners are not worn but she takes very good care of her leather. She uses Cadillac cleaner and moisturizer. She doesn't use the cleaner always but the moisturizes fairly often since she uses it as a work bag. We both think it protects the edges. My By The Way Fendi lost some color on the edges and I was disappointed so good luck!


You are clearly the most generous and amazing friend! 

Thanks for sharing this information. I’ve sprayed it with Colloni Waterstop but will use their protection gel on the corners as that’s a good idea.


----------



## SnaH

This Phillip lim Pashli mini is delivered yesterday. I bought it from reebonz, and the color is really cool! It is for this summer.


----------



## IntheOcean

SnaH said:


> This Phillip lim Pashli mini is delivered yesterday. I bought it from reebonz, and the color is really cool! It is for this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669269


Love the color and all the veins!  Congrats!


----------



## IntheOcean

After having bought a new bag earlier this month and absolutely loving it, I didn't think I'd be buying another one two and a half weeks later. But it was a great deal, preloved in good condition for next to nothing and I just couldn't pass  So happy with this little thing, already switched into it, and the leather is amazing on this bag, I googled it and it's supposed to be lambskin. Didn't expect it to be this good. Never had any DKNY bags before. Definitely impressed.

DKNY Gansevoort


----------



## SnaH

IntheOcean said:


> Love the color and all the veins!  Congrats!



Thanks! Indeed, its vein is remarkable and impressive  I wish for this summer bright..


----------



## Rachyrach2k

Polene Numero Un in green croc


----------



## maggiesze1

My very first Polene bag!!! I'm in love!

Presenting the Numero Un in Pastel green..


----------



## sacha1009

Bucket list ( Check . )


----------



## victoroliveira

The cassette bag


----------



## Venessa84

Deleted


----------



## Venessa84

February is my birthday month and I had a lot to celebrate so I did some damage
	

		
			
		

		
	



Gucci Dionysus 


Lady Dior in Matte Grey 


Louis Vuitton Capucines MM with python handle 


Diorama WOC 


Dioraddict with the bohemian strap
View attachment 4671817

Including this LV luggage (Horizon 55) because it’s so cool.


----------



## Venessa84

Not sure why all of my pics aren’t posting. Here’s the luggage


----------



## PamK

Venessa84 said:


> Not sure why all of my pics aren’t posting. Here’s the luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671831


Gorgeous haul!! Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## IntheOcean

maggiesze1 said:


> My very first Polene bag!!! I'm in love!
> 
> Presenting the Numero Un in Pastel green..


What a unique color! Congrats on your first Polene!



sacha1009 said:


> Bucket list ( Check . )


Classic piece! It's a beauty. Congrats!



Venessa84 said:


> February is my birthday month and I had a lot to celebrate so I did some damage.


Quite a shopping spree  Congrats and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Katinahat

Venessa84 said:


> February is my birthday month and I had a lot to celebrate so I did some damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671821
> 
> Gucci Dionysus
> View attachment 4671824
> 
> Lady Dior in Matte Grey
> View attachment 4671825
> 
> Louis Vuitton Capucines MM with python handle
> View attachment 4671827
> 
> Diorama WOC
> View attachment 4671829
> 
> Dioraddict with the bohemian strap
> View attachment 4671817
> 
> Including this LV luggage (Horizon 55) because it’s so cool.


Wow! So many gorgeous bags in your birthday shopping spree.


----------



## Katinahat

IntheOcean said:


> After having bought a new bag earlier this month and absolutely loving it, I didn't think I'd be buying another one two and a half weeks later. But it was a great deal, preloved in good condition for next to nothing and I just couldn't pass  So happy with this little thing, already switched into it, and the leather is amazing on this bag, I googled it and it's supposed to be lambskin. Didn't expect it to be this good. Never had any DKNY bags before. Definitely impressed.
> 
> DKNY Gansevoort
> 
> View attachment 4669322


Very nice bag! Look expensive rather than a bargain so well done! 

I have 2 DKNY bags from about 2013 bought new but in sales. Pink clutch with chain strap similar size and shape to your one. Plus a quilted nappa beige bag chain style. They’ve lasted really well and they get more use again recently as my DDs sometimes have a turn.


----------



## IntheOcean

Katinahat said:


> Very nice bag! Look expensive rather than a bargain so well done!
> 
> I have 2 DKNY bags from about 2013 bought new but in sales. Pink clutch with chain strap similar size and shape to your one. Plus a quilted nappa beige bag chain style. They’ve lasted really well and they get more use again recently as my DDs sometimes have a turn.


Thank you! Years ago I thought of purchasing a wallet by DKNY but it was in their 'Saffiano' leather and fabric and I didn't really like it, so I kind of dismissed the brand altogether. Shouldn't have! The bag I have is from 2014 and it's held up wonderfully, especially considering how inexpensive (well, comparatively) it originally was when it was new.


----------



## Glttglam

maggiesze1 said:


> My very first Polene bag!!! I'm in love!
> 
> Presenting the Numero Un in Pastel green..



Love the bag in this color!


----------



## Venessa84

PamK said:


> Gorgeous haul!! Happy Birthday to you!





IntheOcean said:


> What a unique color! Congrats on your first Polene!
> 
> 
> Classic piece! It's a beauty. Congrats!
> 
> 
> Quite a shopping spree  Congrats and Happy Birthday!





Katinahat said:


> Wow! So many gorgeous bags in your birthday shopping spree.



Thank you all!!


----------



## scarletstarlet

My most recent and much awaited/hunted for bag - the LV pochette metis in monogram. It's been a long time coming with this one


----------



## IntheOcean

scarletstarlet said:


> My most recent and much awaited/hunted for bag - the LV pochette metis in monogram. It's been a long time coming with this one


Congrats on finally getting your hands on it!


----------



## scarletstarlet

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats on finally getting your hands on it!



Thank you sm! It's been a long time coming, I was sat for months checking the UK website, calling client services, even checked in Paris stores when I was there after Christmas. Finally got the call and the date code was the 8th week of Feb, so I scored one that had only been made days before I bought it!!


----------



## IntheOcean

scarletstarlet said:


> ...I scored one that had only been made days before I bought it!!


Wow, that's amazing!


----------



## whateve

Coach Emery 21 in hibiscus
Michael Kors year of the pig coin purse
Tiffany card case
Longchamp compact wallet


----------



## IntheOcean

whateve said:


> Coach Emery 21 in hibiscus
> Michael Kors year of the pig coin purse
> Tiffany card case
> Longchamp compact wallet


So pretty! Love the colors of the Tiffany cardholder and Longchamp wallet.


----------



## whateve

IntheOcean said:


> So pretty! Love the colors of the Tiffany cardholder and Longchamp wallet.


Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> Coach Emery 21 in hibiscus
> Michael Kors year of the pig coin purse
> Tiffany card case
> Longchamp compact wallet


Oh wow! That piggy is so cute!


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> Oh wow! That piggy is so cute!


Thanks! I couldn't believe the price! It was on super clearance so I only paid $13, including tax.


----------



## maggiesze1

Some card holders...


----------



## whateve

maggiesze1 said:


> Some card holders...


That Sophia Webster is gorgeous!


----------



## IntheOcean

maggiesze1 said:


> Some card holders...


Love the red Gucci!


----------



## JenJBS

My new pretty purple Pouch20 from Bottega Veneta.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> My new pretty purple Pouch20 from Bottega Veneta.


Ooh that color!


----------



## whateve

Aquamarine Balenciaga Day bag.


----------



## maggiesze1

JenJBS said:


> My new pretty purple Pouch20 from Bottega Veneta.


Oo oh. Wow! That is so pretty!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Couldn't resist getting another Polene bag..was really needing that Numero Un Nano in the navy blue, but it was out of stock so when it finally became available again..I'm jumped and grabbed it!!! 
Here she is...and gotta say its soooo tiny and cute..much smaller than I expected but it does fit my essentials..


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Aquamarine Balenciaga Day bag.


 
Such a rich, saturated color!  What a show stopper of a purse!  Enjoy!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Such a rich, saturated color!  What a show stopper of a purse!  Enjoy!


Thank you! I'm sure I will.


----------



## JenJBS

maggiesze1 said:


> Couldn't resist getting another Polene bag..was really needing that Numero Un Nano in the navy blue, but it was out of stock so when it finally became available again..I'm jumped and grabbed it!!!
> Here she is...and gotta say its soooo tiny and cute..much smaller than I expected but it does fit my essentials..



Your Polene bag is lovely. And very smart to get it when you can, as they do seem to sell out of certain items quickly. Enjoy!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My new pretty purple Pouch20 from Bottega Veneta.


 wow! congratulations. What a beauty.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Ooh that color!



Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

maggiesze1 said:


> Oo oh. Wow! That is so pretty!!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> wow! congratulations. What a beauty.



Thank you!


----------



## Dmurphy1

whateve said:


> Aquamarine Balenciaga Day bag.


This color is everything,  just gorgeous  !!


----------



## IntheOcean

whateve said:


> Aquamarine Balenciaga Day bag.


 Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection. Fantastic color.


----------



## dijance

Boldrini Selleria Opera


----------



## Narnanz

dijance said:


> Boldrini Selleria Opera
> View attachment 4677463
> View attachment 4677464


That bag is STUNNING!!... I love the construction of it.


----------



## Venessa84

dijance said:


> Boldrini Selleria Opera
> View attachment 4677463
> View attachment 4677464



This is such a cool, interesting bag!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> Coach Emery 21 in hibiscus
> Michael Kors year of the pig coin purse
> Tiffany card case
> Longchamp compact wallet





maggiesze1 said:


> Some card holders...


What fabulous SLGs. Love the pig and all the different colours you both have!


----------



## whateve

Dmurphy1 said:


> This color is everything,  just gorgeous  !!





IntheOcean said:


> Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection. Fantastic color.





Katinahat said:


> What fabulous SLGs. Love the pig and all the different colours you both have!


Thank you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## IntheOcean

dijance said:


> Boldrini Selleria Opera
> View attachment 4677463
> View attachment 4677464


That has to be the most intricately designed bag I've ever seen.


----------



## Nopursepeace

maggiesze1 said:


> Couldn't resist getting another Polene bag..was really needing that Numero Un Nano in the navy blue, but it was out of stock so when it finally became available again..I'm jumped and grabbed it!!!
> Here she is...and gotta say its soooo tiny and cute..much smaller than I expected but it does fit my essentials..


Hi! This is the color i want, its been sold out for weeks though. Did it take long for it to restock?


----------



## southernbelle43

dijance said:


> Boldrini Selleria Opera
> View attachment 4677463
> View attachment 4677464


How totally unique. I could not pull that off, but you can and it is too cool.


----------



## maggiesze1

Nopursepeace said:


> Hi! This is the color i want, its been sold out for weeks though. Did it take long for it to restock?



I actually emailed customer service about when it might be restocked on Feb 22nd and they emailed me back on Monday 24th saying that it has been restocked...im guessing someone must have returned it.


----------



## dijance

Narnanz said:


> That bag is STUNNING!!... I love the construction of it.





Venessa84 said:


> This is such a cool, interesting bag!





IntheOcean said:


> That has to be the most intricately designed bag I've ever seen.





southernbelle43 said:


> How totally unique. I could not pull that off, but you can and it is too cool.



Thanks! There is a cool 2 min video on youtube where it shows how they make a similar bag from the same collection by hand if anyone is interested. Makes me appreciate mine even more.


----------



## IntheOcean

dijance said:


> Thanks! There is a cool 2 min video on youtube where it shows how they make a similar bag from the same collection by hand if anyone is interested. Makes me appreciate mine even more.



Thank you! Those types of videos are quite insightful and a pleasure to watch.


----------



## Nopursepeace

maggiesze1 said:


> I actually emailed customer service about when it might be restocked on Feb 22nd and they emailed me back on Monday 24th saying that it has been restocked...im guessing someone must have returned it.


How lucky! I also emailed customer service and was told is out of stock but still in production. Do you love the blue? Can you post some live shots please?


----------



## maggiesze1

Nopursepeace said:


> How lucky! I also emailed customer service and was told is out of stock but still in production. Do you love the blue? Can you post some live shots please?



Oh, that's good that it will be restocked! Yes, I do love the blue..its a gorgeous color and I especially wanted a dark color so no color transfer. Lol!


----------



## maggiesze1

Some LV accessories..

I was finally able to get all of them before the price increased!


----------



## Nopursepeace

maggiesze1 said:


> Oh, that's good that it will be restocked! Yes, I do love the blue..its a gorgeous color and I especially wanted a dark color so no color transfer. Lol!


Hi! Have you taken the bag out yet? How do you like it? If you have any photos of the bag outside, can you please share them?


----------



## maggiesze1

Nopursepeace said:


> Hi! Have you taken the bag out yet? How do you like it? If you have any photos of the bag outside, can you please share them?


Oh, I haven't gotten the chance to use it yet..I was actually planning to use it for a wedding..but that's not until May..lol!


----------



## IntheOcean

maggiesze1 said:


> Some LV accessories..
> 
> I was finally able to get all of them before the price increased!


Classic pieces! Congrats!


----------



## maggiesze1

IntheOcean said:


> Classic pieces! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## CoachMaven

I'm feeling yellow lately. Vintage and new Coach..


----------



## Nopursepeace

maggiesze1 said:


> Oh, I haven't gotten the chance to use it yet..I was actually planning to use it for a wedding..but that's not until May..lol!


Oh! Lols. I always use my new stuff asap


----------



## maggiesze1

Nopursepeace said:


> Oh! Lols. I always use my new stuff asap


I wish I can use it..but I have no where to go to..haha..besides work and home..lol


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela camera bag.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

@Katinahat 
Nice bag. We're twins.


----------



## Katinahat

sweetlikechocolate said:


> @Katinahat
> Nice bag. We're twins.


That’s cool! I’ve been using it loads!


----------



## poptarts

A cute little Heimat Atlantica to cure my beach holiday blues. Pretty light weight with good interior capacity.


----------



## matchamallow

I bought a Senreve Mini Maestra in pebbled blush towards the end of last month!  (please excuse my cluttered counter, it was the only place with okay lighting this morning)


----------



## Narnanz

New to me Mulberry Rosie and a gorgeous Balenciaga coin purse.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

rosaflora said:


> I bought a Senreve Mini Maestra in pebbled blush towards the end of last month!  (please excuse my cluttered counter, it was the only place with okay lighting this morning)


So what do you think about it and what other bags do you have that you like?  What space do you look for it to fill?  Curious because


rosaflora said:


> I bought a Senreve Mini Maestra in pebbled blush towards the end of last month!  (please excuse my cluttered counter, it was the only place with okay lighting this morning)


so what do you think of it honestly. I ask because Im considering the same bag!


----------



## Venessa84

Chanel Reissue 226 in So Black Chevron


----------



## maggiesze1

A super cute backpack bag charm/ coin purse from Coach..


----------



## matchamallow

Syrenitytoo said:


> So what do you think about it and what other bags do you have that you like?  What space do you look for it to fill?  Curious because
> 
> so what do you think of it honestly. I ask because Im considering the same bag!



I love it!! I'm actually new to bag collecting so my collection is shamefully small haha. Besides the Senreve bag I have a black work tote (Dagne Dover signature tote), black crossbody bag (Radley London Liverpool Street), some random straw bag I got on holiday, and a black fanny pack from Lululemon that I use on hikes and such. I've always wanted a pretty nude bag to wear in the spring and summer months, so when I saw an ad from Senreve one day on my insta I knew I had to have one of their styles. I've used my mini maestra 2-3 days a week since then and for me I guess it is an everyday/casual bag that I use when I'm not wearing all black? Sorry, this reply probably hasn't helped much! I'm new to purses plus I have so few of them that it's hard for me to specify what exactly I like about a bag besides "it looks pretty".


----------



## bolsathemosta

This Marc Jacob's green Venetian for St. Paddy's day


----------



## Pollie-Jean

rag & bone atlas


----------



## Just.Stine

Rika starbag and Louis Vuitton “Jeune Fille” MM, both pre-loved


----------



## truelvoe

Chanel belt bag


----------



## IntheOcean

maggiesze1 said:


> A super cute backpack bag charm/ coin purse from Coach..


Coach makes some of the cutest charms and small-sized items, IMO. Congrats!


bolsathemosta said:


> This Marc Jacob's green Venetian for St. Paddy's day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689801


Beautiful! And it's green, woohoo!  Does it have a suede interior? I have a MJ bag from about the same time, and mine has such a nice suede interior. 



Just.Stine said:


> Rika starbag and Louis Vuitton “Jeune Fille” MM, both pre-loved
> 
> View attachment 4690723
> View attachment 4690724


Beautiful pieces. Congrats!


----------



## JenJBS

maggiesze1 said:


> A super cute backpack bag charm/ coin purse from Coach..



So cute!  Adorable!


----------



## bolsathemosta

IntheOcean said:


> Coach makes some of the cutest charms and small-sized items, IMO. Congrats!
> 
> Beautiful! And it's green, woohoo!  Does it have a suede interior? I have a MJ bag from about the same time, and mine has such a nice suede interior.
> 
> 
> Beautiful pieces. Congrats!



yes its a lime green and pretty clean for a used bag


----------



## Kimbashop

Pollie-Jean said:


> rag & bone atlas


LOVE this. how big is it?


----------



## CoachMaven

Pollie-Jean said:


> rag & bone atlas


This is gorgeous!


----------



## lenarmc

Coach Cassie in Stone Blue


----------



## Narnanz

I've done a lot of stress buying the last few weeks due to the cancellation of my Italy trip and much disappointment. So here is a few fruits of my buying spree.
2004 Red Coach City in the middle of her rehab.
BT Station just arrived today.
Alexander Wang Diego Bucket bag..which is so fabulous I'm in love instantly. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Edit...have just seen how unfocused this photo is.


----------



## maggiesze1

Probably my last bag for a while....

Senreve mini maestra in pebbled Coral


----------



## TraGiv

My latest purchases:  The MCM Large Liz Tote.


----------



## TraGiv

View attachment 4695487

	

		
			
		

		
	
 My latest purchases:  The MCM Large Liz Tote. 

View attachment 4695486


----------



## TraGiv

Sorry, not sure why it posted three times.


----------



## IntheOcean

maggiesze1 said:


> Probably my last bag for a while....
> 
> Senreve mini maestra in pebbled Coral


I think this bag looks great in Coral. A very fitting color for this style. Congrats!


----------



## whateve

TraGiv said:


> View attachment 4695487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest purchases:  The MCM Large Liz Tote.
> 
> View attachment 4695486


I love that lining. It looks so pretty especially with the red.


----------



## TraGiv

Y


whateve said:


> I love that lining. It looks so pretty especially with the red.


Yeah, it is pretty against the red. Thank you.


----------



## Just.Stine

LV mini pouchette


----------



## JenJBS

Just.Stine said:


> LV mini pouchette
> View attachment 4696445
> View attachment 4696446
> View attachment 4696447
> View attachment 4696448



What an adorable little purse!  Enjoy!


----------



## southernbelle82

Bought this online yesterday. I don’t think the HOBO brand gets the recognition they deserve. Sure it’s not a luxury brand, but for the money they have beautiful leathers that are easy to maintain plus they have excellent customer service! I’ll film and upload an unboxing on my channel: Ashley’s Closet Thursday or Friday when it gets here.


----------



## Kimbashop

My new to me BV Nodini, in the most fun purple color! I'm looking at you, @JenJBS -- thanks for posting the link to this beauty!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> My new to me BV Nodini, in the most fun purple color! I'm looking at you, @JenJBS -- thanks for posting the link to this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 4696556



Oh!  She is a beauty!  Enjoy!  Always happy to enable another purse lover! BV does seem to do gorgeous purples. So your happy with the condition of your pretty purple Nodini?


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Oh!  She is a beauty!  Enjoy!  Always happy to enable another purse lover! BV does seem to do gorgeous purples. So your happy with the condition of your pretty purple Nodini?


Yes, very happy with the condition of it! Thanks again . I agree that BV does amazing purples. I'm angling for  Mona Lisa. I also like their deep reds. 
Balenciaga does purple well, too. I have an eggplant 2004 First (their small bag) that I think you would adore.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Yes, very happy with the condition of it! Thanks again . I agree that BV does amazing purples. I'm angling for  Mona Lisa. I also like their deep reds.
> Balenciaga does purple well, too. I have an eggplant 2004 First (their small bag) that I think you would adore.



I just did a Google image search for Balenciaga eggplant.  Adore is exactly the right word.  So beautiful! So you were able to confirm your lovely new Nodini is a Byzantine, rather than Mona Lisa? Glad you're happy with it anyway.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> I just did a Google image search for Balenciaga eggplant.  Adore is exactly the right word.  So beautiful! So you were able to confirm your lovely new Nodini is a Byzantine, rather than Mona Lisa? Glad you're happy with it anyway.


I used to have a Bal Ring bag in eggplant, as well as a City...


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I used to have a Bal Ring bag in eggplant, as well as a City...
> View attachment 4696712
> 
> View attachment 4696711


Those are some gorgeous Bals!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Those are some gorgeous Bals!


Thanks, sold them all, I don't know what's wrong with me .


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> I used to have a Bal Ring bag in eggplant, as well as a City...
> View attachment 4696712
> 
> View attachment 4696711



Color me green with envy! Gorgeous!   Thank you for the pics!


----------



## Nibb

Thanks, sold them all, I don't know what's wrong with me .


That is what makes you special.  You need your own bag review blog.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Color me green with envy! Gorgeous!   Thank you for the pics!


My pleasure!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> That is what makes you special.  You need your own bag review blog.


Thanks, but too camera shy ...


----------



## Nibb

This is a picture of the last bag I bought, it has not shipped yet, the bag is social distancing for awhile.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, but too camera shy ...


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> This is a picture of the last bag I bought, it has not shipped yet, the bag is social distancing for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696714


As are two of mine...that's really lovely, I need to get a Lauren one day even though I'm not a clutch gal.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> I just did a Google image search for Balenciaga eggplant.  Adore is exactly the right word.  So beautiful! So you were able to confirm your lovely new Nodini is a Byzantine, rather than Mona Lisa? Glad you're happy with it anyway.





muchstuff said:


> I used to have a Bal Ring bag in eggplant, as well as a City...
> View attachment 4696712
> 
> View attachment 4696711



The leather is gorgeous, too. Among my favorite leathers in my small Bal collection. @muchstuff, you had a CITY?! wow. Just more purple to love.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> The leather is gorgeous, too. Among my favorite leathers in my small Bal collection. @muchstuff, you had a CITY?! wow. Just more purple to love.


I did. Agree about the eggplant leather, it's so incredibly soft, softer than any other I've had I think. I have a very early Bal nappa that has similar leather.


----------



## Narnanz

Still drying from her rehab and waiting for Renapur to arrive from Aussie. 2004 Coach Costa Rica City in red.


----------



## Kimbashop

Nibb said:


> This is a picture of the last bag I bought, it has not shipped yet, the bag is social distancing for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696714


What an intriguing design and a beautiful clutch.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> As are two of mine...that's really lovely, I need to get a Lauren one day even though I'm not a clutch gal.


Thank you. It took me awhile to decide which Lauren, I’m not a clutch gal either but I think this bag will be a useful addition.


----------



## Nibb

Kimbashop said:


> What an intriguing design and a beautiful clutch.


Thank you, super excited.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Color me green with envy! Gorgeous!   Thank you for the pics!


Jen, here are pics of my Eggplant First (the first is one of my fave styles of all time, across brands). One of these pics shows the brilliance of it in the sun.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Thank you. It took me awhile to decide which Lauren, I’m not a clutch gal either but I think this bag will be a useful addition.


I agree. I can actually picture myself carrying that particular clutch at times.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Jen, here are pics of my Eggplant First (the first is one of my fave styles of all time, across brands). One of these pics shows the brilliance of it in the sun.
> 
> View attachment 4696723
> View attachment 4696724


Such a beauty!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Such a beauty!


I will never part with this one


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I will never part with this one


There really is something about the proportions of the First that works so well. A little small for me for everyday but it's a great-looking bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I will never part with this one



Neither would I.  Thanks for the pictures of your stunning bag. It's so beautiful!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## RT1

This one.   It arrived in the mail today!


----------



## whateve

RTone said:


> This one.   It arrived in the mail today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697101


This bag is amazing! Congratulations on finding one.


----------



## Nibb

Narnanz said:


> Still drying from her rehab and waiting for Renapur to arrive from Aussie. 2004 Coach Costa Rica City in red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696715
> 
> View attachment 4696720


So how did your rehab come out after it dried? It looked good from where I sit.


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> This one.   It arrived in the mail today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697101


Congrats. That’s quite a bag. How did they get that effect?


----------



## Narnanz

Nibb said:


> So how did your rehab come out after it dried? It looked good from where I sit.


outside  was dry...just the inside pockets still a bit damp.


----------



## vesna

My new to me Chianti red PS1 medium


----------



## diva7633

RTone said:


> This one.   It arrived in the mail today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697101


How did you find one? Love it


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Bought this one 3 weeks  ago


----------



## southernbelle82

This beauty came in today! HOBO the Original Fortune in Honey. Let me say, they have SUPER fast shipping! They processed and shipped the very next day then I got it in two days! You will be able to view the unboxing tomorrow on my channel: Ashley’s Closet. ☺️


----------



## RT1

diva7633 said:


> How did you find one? Love it



Did a web search for it and it popped up on *Lyst* that *Nordstrom* had some in stock.
First try, they said "out of stock" and then they emailed me saying they had some turn up from another Nordstrom store, so I placed an immediate order and lucked out.


----------



## vesna

Kimbashop said:


> Jen, here are pics of my Eggplant First (the first is one of my fave styles of all time, across brands). One of these pics shows the brilliance of it in the sun.
> 
> View attachment 4696723
> View attachment 4696724


Wohoooo, this is a beauty


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Rag & Bone 
... and ... yes , I really have a lot of time right now


----------



## diva7633

RTone said:


> Did a web search for it and it popped up on *Lyst* that *Nordstrom* had some in stock.
> First try, they said "out of stock" and then they emailed me saying they had some turn up from another Nordstrom store, so I placed an immediate order and lucked out.


Wow! I did that months ago and got to Nordstrom being sold out and that’s it. Lol. Congrats


----------



## maggiesze1

Unexpected purchase...couldn't resist the handbag revival sale...

Senreve mini maestra in Mimosa Blanc..been wanting this color since saw it on YouTube..


----------



## IntheOcean

maggiesze1 said:


> Unexpected purchase...couldn't resist the handbag revival sale...
> 
> Senreve mini maestra in Mimosa Blanc..been wanting this color since saw it on YouTube..


Pretty with pink!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Didn't buy the bag, but I bought the leather to make this bag. It's not perfect,  but I still love it. Hope this counts.
The glasses are for a size reference.


----------



## IntheOcean

Sunshine mama said:


> Didn't buy the bag, but I bought the leather to make this bag. It's not perfect,  but I still love it. Hope this counts.
> The glasses are for a size reference.


What a pretty little thing! Is it mint color? 
Perfect kind of activity to pass the time, I think


----------



## Sunshine mama

IntheOcean said:


> What a pretty little thing! Is it mint color?
> Perfect kind of activity to pass the time, I think


Thank you and yes it's mint and navy. 
And also yes, it's a great way to pass the time!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Didn't buy the bag, but I bought the leather to make this bag. It's not perfect,  but I still love it. Hope this counts.
> The glasses are for a size reference.


I think we need a thread called @Sunshine mama Makes Bags so we can see all of your creations...including how to videos.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> I think we need a thread called @Sunshine mama Makes Bags so we can see all of your creations...including how to videos.


Dear Narnanz, you are so sweet!
Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Dear Narnanz, you are so sweet!
> Thank you!



Yes!  We need this thread!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Yes!  We need this thread!


I'm not sure if I could start that thread, but thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm not sure if I could start that thread, but thank you!



What if one of us started it for you, with a post saying we begged you to post your amazing creations?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

maggiesze1 said:


> Unexpected purchase...couldn't resist the handbag revival sale...
> 
> Senreve mini maestra in Mimosa Blanc..been wanting this color since saw it on YouTube..


Nice bag and even cuter teddy bear bag charm. Where do you guys find these cute bag charms?


----------



## maggiesze1

Winter’sJoy said:


> Nice bag and even cuter teddy bear bag charm. Where do you guys find these cute bag charms?



Thank you! I got the charm from Lindiess..here is her site: https://www.lindiess.com


----------



## Winter’sJoy

maggiesze1 said:


> Thank you! I got the charm from Lindiess..here is her site: https://www.lindiess.com


Thank you!


----------



## maggiesze1

Some LV accessories... Got the Kirigami set because of the large one!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Saint Laurent Lou Camera Bag in black w/black hw. Love!!!


----------



## Maree00

maggiesze1 said:


> Unexpected purchase...couldn't resist the handbag revival sale...
> 
> Senreve mini maestra in Mimosa Blanc..been wanting this color since saw it on YouTube..



This is a really cute bag, makes me want one in tan


----------



## maggiesze1

Maree00 said:


> This is a really cute bag, makes me want one in tan


Thank you! You should get one. I love the two I have!


----------



## Maree00

maggiesze1 said:


> Thank you! You should get one. I love the two I have!



I just learned about this brand . I did look up the website and I love the mini sand. I need a black bag right now not like I am going anywhere, lol so this might be my birthday bag since black doesn't show off it's sexiness to me, what sizes do you have and are they on the heavier side like a Phillip Lim pashli?


----------



## maggiesze1

Maree00 said:


> I just learned about this brand . I did look up the website and I love the mini sand. I need a black bag right now not like I am going anywhere, lol so this might be my birthday bag since black doesn't show off it's sexiness to me, what sizes do you have and are they on the heavier side like a Phillip Lim pashli?


I only have the smallest size of the maestras..the Mini. But they do have a bit of weight but to me, they are not heavy. I don't have a Phillip Lim bag so I'm not sure...but I felt they weighed the same as my Chanel reissue in the 227 size.

But I think if you were to get the bigger sizes, then they might feel heavy...at least that's what I saw from YouTubers..


----------



## JenJBS

The Soiree, by Marc Jacobs... I am obsessed with the design of this bag! And the platinum color is TDF. It also comes in black and gold or pink and gold.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> The Soiree, by Marc Jacobs... I am obsessed with the design of this bag! And the platinum color is TDF. It also comes in black and gold or pink and gold.


It's adorable!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> It's adorable!



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> The Soiree, by Marc Jacobs... I am obsessed with the design of this bag! And the platinum color is TDF. It also comes in black and gold or pink and gold.


Very cute!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Very cute!



Thank you!


----------



## sherrylynn

JenJBS said:


> The Soiree, by Marc Jacobs... I am obsessed with the design of this bag! And the platinum color is TDF. It also comes in black and gold or pink and gold.


Oh, I really like this!!!


----------



## JenJBS

sherrylynn said:


> Oh, I really like this!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Storm702

southernbelle82 said:


> Bought this online yesterday. I don’t think the HOBO brand gets the recognition they deserve. Sure it’s not a luxury brand, but for the money they have beautiful leathers that are easy to maintain plus they have excellent customer service! I’ll film and upload an unboxing on my channel: Ashley’s Closet Thursday or Friday when it gets here.


I looooove HOBO leather! So soft & silky


----------



## elisabettaverde

I’d like to share this small Furla croc embossed satchel in dark grey. 
      I just happened upon a Furla retail store while strolling South Coast Plaza one lovely fall Saturday (I mention this wistfully, thinking of those past carefree days) and was pleasantly surprised with their offerings.   
     I took this in the ladies room of the St. Francis Hotel in San Francisco on what I’ve been calling “Lockdown Day”, March 16: arriving at an almost deserted hotel, intending on picking up daughter for spring break, then having it turn into hurriedly packing up the entire dorm, eating our last restaurant meals while the city shut down around us...amazing what can happen in 24 hours.


----------



## Just.Stine

My new Becksøndergaard bag


----------



## Just.Stine

And my Adidas bumbag


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga First from 2004


----------



## elzi

Croc embossed large College!


----------



## fettfleck

Muriel bag from Lala Berlin - collab edition with Anita Hass (fashion house in Hamburg).
Love it. Non expensive and great for overnight, grocery shopping, everyday. So light and easy to wear. I am happy I got it.


----------



## Kimbashop

My beautiful new to me 2000 Hermes Trim II 32 in chocolate Gulliver.  Just adore this style.  My first Hermes, and not my last.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just.Stine said:


> My new Becksøndergaard bag
> View attachment 4717731


Love this picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga First from 2004


So red!!!


----------



## Venessa84

Not one but 2 Trendy CCs and a Céline Le 16


----------



## whateve

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4718770
> View attachment 4718771
> 
> Not one but 2 Trendy CCs and a Céline Le 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4718772


I especially love that blue!


----------



## Venessa84

whateve said:


> I especially love that blue!



Thank you! Me too. It’s my fave out of the 3.


----------



## Storm702

Medium Pepe Pandora[emoji173] I was tempted after seeing @muchstuff & @Pollie-Jean with theirs! I have a small as well, and thought the medium would be too big- what was I thinking! (Especially as much as I love my Bal Days & Hobos[emoji23])


----------



## JenJBS

My Asprinal of London mini-trunk.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Asprinal of London mini-trunk.


How fun!!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> How fun!!



Thank you!


----------



## lenarmc

Chloe Mini Paraty. I had never heard of this size, but I did a little research to make sure I wasn’t being duped. Apparently, these are hard to find? It looks black, but it’s actually a dark grey


----------



## ksuromax

lenarmc said:


> Chloe Mini Paraty. I had never heard of this size, but I did a little research to make sure I wasn’t being duped. Apparently, these are hard to find? It looks black, but it’s actually a dark grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4722408


dreamy leather!


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry messenger


----------



## Coach Lover Too

southernbelle82 said:


> Bought this online yesterday. I don’t think the HOBO brand gets the recognition they deserve. Sure it’s not a luxury brand, but for the money they have beautiful leathers that are easy to maintain plus they have excellent customer service! I’ll film and upload an unboxing on my channel: Ashley’s Closet Thursday or Friday when it gets here.




I love the looks of the leather on their bags. Does anyone know if the HOBO brand is made in the USA?


----------



## primavera99

A lot of things happened in a year and bag is no longer part of the disposable income I had couple years ago. But I couldn't just resist now to show off my latest purchase (combination of stress and almost-depression-mania of being locked in) 
It's A.P.C Grace bag, which I got from a personal shopper just in the nick of time before covid-19 happened, so I haven't brought it out anywhere. 

Admiring the beauty as it's the closest I got for my holy grail bag, while reminding myself to look forward to a time I could bring out this beau


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry regular Lily in Oxblood


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta Pouch, Large


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## maggiesze1

My very first LV handbag!! Presenting Ms.PSM!!


----------



## IntheOcean

lenarmc said:


> Chloe Mini Paraty. I had never heard of this size, but I did a little research to make sure I wasn’t being duped. Apparently, these are hard to find? It looks black, but it’s actually a dark grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4722408


That dark gray color is awesome!!  Major congrats on adding this beauty to your collection. I never heard of the Paraty in the size Mini either. Would you maybe like to do a What Fits post? I love bags that look small on the outside but are quite roomy on the inside, which is what this one appears to be.


----------



## IntheOcean

primavera99 said:


> A lot of things happened in a year and bag is no longer part of the disposable income I had couple years ago. But I couldn't just resist now to show off my latest purchase (combination of stress and almost-depression-mania of being locked in)
> It's A.P.C Grace bag, which I got from a personal shopper just in the nick of time before covid-19 happened, so I haven't brought it out anywhere.
> 
> Admiring the beauty as it's the closest I got for my holy grail bag, while reminding myself to look forward to a time I could bring out this beau


It's a really, really pretty bag!  Congrats! Hope you'll get to wear it soon. The lock is beautiful and I like the branding at the bottom - it's small and unassuming, but it's still there and you can see it if you look close enough. I think a design like this is the perfect middle ground between in your face logos and no branding of any kind on the outside at all, neither of which I personally like. 



maggiesze1 said:


> My very first LV handbag!! Presenting Ms.PSM!!


Congrats on your first LV! You made a good choice, I would say - practical, fun and classic at the same time.


----------



## Just.Stine

Pre-loved “Amazone” from Louis Vuitton and another Becksøndergaard bag


----------



## Tomsmom

I purchased this for my 50th birthday in April, have yet to take her out...


----------



## michellem

Tomsmom said:


> I purchased this for my 50th birthday in April, have yet to take her out...
> 
> View attachment 4726959


Beautiful bag and happy birthday!


----------



## maggiesze1

My arrival today!...the Polene Numero Un Nano in the pebbled Burgundy. Since I selected to have it delivered at the end of the confignment period, I got a free card case!


----------



## Narnanz

New ro me 2001 Coach Taft...finished her rehab.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

maggiesze1 said:


> My arrival today!...the Polene Numero Un Nano in the pebbled Burgundy. Since I selected to have it delivered at the end of the confignment period, I got a free card case!


I’m seriously thinking about purchasing one of these to be a work bag when I’m no longer working from home. There’s conflicting thoughts on YouTube but I guess I’ll never know if it’ll work for me unless I buy one. Is the nano pretty roomy? 

Very nice looking quality bag and the card case is a wonderful bonus.


----------



## maggiesze1

Winter’sJoy said:


> I’m seriously thinking about purchasing one of these to be a work bag when I’m no longer working from home. There’s conflicting thoughts on YouTube but I guess I’ll never know if it’ll work for me unless I buy one. Is the nano pretty roomy?
> 
> Very nice looking quality bag and the card case is a wonderful bonus.



Thank you! I feel its roomy for being such as small bag. It actually does not seem that small in pictures and on Youtube, but in person it is tiny...but its very cute and can fit my essentials plus some room left. 

Actually, this is my 2nd Nano due to its compact size and that its not too heavy. I sold my regular size Numero Un because it weighed a ton even when empty...


----------



## Winter’sJoy

maggiesze1 said:


> Thank you! I feel its roomy for being such as small bag. It actually does not seem that small in pictures and on Youtube, but in person it is tiny...but its very cute and can fit my essentials plus some room left.
> 
> Actually, this is my 2nd Nano due to its compact size and that its not too heavy. I sold my regular size Numero Un because it weighed a ton even when empty...


Thank you so much for the info. I’m certainly considering it. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## BagLady1983

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry regular Lily in Oxblood


Such a beautiful bag! I'd really like to get one. Do you think they are worth it and is this the newer model or the old NVT?


----------



## ksuromax

BagLady1983 said:


> Such a beautiful bag! I'd really like to get one. Do you think they are worth it and is this the newer model or the old NVT?


it's an old one, NVT
i do think they are worth every penny, i have 2 Medium (Black and Oxblood) and 2 regular ones (Neon pink and Oxblood) and i use them all (and one mini, but that's too small for me, i'm going to give it to my DD)


----------



## Galadriel72

MCM Anya Shopper medium, was on sale


----------



## fettfleck

This will be so great for grocery shopping, work and beaches! Fits alot and still goes over my shoulder!

I got it from a small local clothing shop in my town, but it is from an ethical brand "The Jacksons London", which produces jute bags made by women in Bangladesh... I like their whimsical writings on the bag. There was one with Super Duper which I also particularly liked but which was a bit big for me.


----------



## Tomsmom

Galadriel72 said:


> View attachment 4728827
> 
> MCM Anya Shopper medium, was on sale


Love the pink!


----------



## maggiesze1

Hehe..another arrival today!! My long awaited New to me LV Palm Springs PM in Wild Animal print!!


----------



## Galadriel72

Tomsmom said:


> Love the pink!


Thank you very much


----------



## primavera99

IntheOcean said:


> It's a really, really pretty bag!  Congrats! Hope you'll get to wear it soon. The lock is beautiful and I like the branding at the bottom - it's small and unassuming, but it's still there and you can see it if you look close enough. I think a design like this is the perfect middle ground between in your face logos and no branding of any kind on the outside at all, neither of which I personally like.



Thank you! The lock is actually (one of) the reason I got this bag  The mechanism is different from what I thought and what I'm used to, so once it's in my hand, I think it made this bag 1.5 times more interesting


----------



## JenJBS

My new Pretty arrived today!  Such a rich, saturated purple! And, of course, the Ferragamo craftsmanship, leather, and hardware! Love this design!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> My new Pretty arrived today!  Such a rich, saturated purple! And, of course, the Ferragamo craftsmanship, leather, and hardware! Love this design!


I know nothing about the brand... lovely bag, great leather!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> I know nothing about the brand... lovely bag, great leather!



Thank you!  Their shoes are more popular than their bags, and it's bigger in Europe than the US. That color just got me...


----------



## Tomsmom

JenJBS said:


> My new Pretty arrived today!  Such a rich, saturated purple! And, of course, the Ferragamo craftsmanship, leather, and hardware! Love this design!


What a beautiful bag!  That color is amazing !


----------



## JenJBS

Tomsmom said:


> What a beautiful bag!  That color is amazing !



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My new Pretty arrived today!  Such a rich, saturated purple! And, of course, the Ferragamo craftsmanship, leather, and hardware! Love this design!


Lovely style!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Lovely style!



Thank you!


----------



## *Jenn*

Black Balenciaga Twiggy


----------



## Kalienta

My early birthday present.  This will be my summer work bag.


----------



## iqaganda

I’m trying to limit my expenses with my purse buying because of the pandemic. I still want to feel not needing to sacrifice my passion for purses but at the same time not breaking the bank especially during this time. With that said, I am finding my love for vintage recently. More affordable, and yet, still making my heart skip! Anyway, here are some of my vintage finds recently... 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Celine Boogie Bag (this is in Like New Condition!)




Gucci Jackie Bag



Another Gucci Jackie bag but this time in leather.





Celine Vintage Macadam’s. My heart is so happy to find these!!


----------



## Tomsmom

iqaganda said:


> I’m trying to limit my expenses with my purse buying because of the pandemic. I still want to feel not needing to sacrifice my passion for purses but at the same time not breaking the bank especially during this time. With that said, I am finding my love for vintage recently. More affordable, and yet, still making my heart skip! Anyway, here are some of my vintage finds recently...
> 
> View attachment 4731858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Boogie Bag (this is in Like New Condition!)
> 
> View attachment 4731859
> 
> 
> Gucci Jackie Bag
> 
> View attachment 4731862
> 
> Another Gucci Jackie bag but this time in leather.
> 
> View attachment 4731860
> 
> View attachment 4731861
> 
> Celine Vintage Macadam’s. My heart is so happy to find these!!


Beautiful finds!  I’ve always love the Jackie bag.


----------



## Lisa2007

JenJBS said:


> My new Pretty arrived today!  Such a rich, saturated purple! And, of course, the Ferragamo craftsmanship, leather, and hardware! Love this design!


What a beautiful bag in an awesome color.


----------



## JenJBS

Lisa2007 said:


> What a beautiful bag in an awesome color.



Thank you!


----------



## vesna

Bal small beautiful red, so called shoulder bag, which had ridiculously short strap, Instead, I attached a sturdy cross-body cell phone strap from Turkish company Happy-Ness and made it into a hip LOL, it is a bit smaller than my hip.


----------



## iqaganda

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful finds!  I’ve always love the Jackie bag.


 thanks love!


----------



## IntheOcean

JenJBS said:


> My new Pretty arrived today!  Such a rich, saturated purple! And, of course, the Ferragamo craftsmanship, leather, and hardware! Love this design!


I know next to nothing of Ferragamo, but this bag looks stunning! Congrats


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> I know next to nothing of Ferragamo, but this bag looks stunning! Congrats



Thank you!   Ferragamo is more popular in Europe than the US, so not as well known here. Thankfully, it means resale prices not as high here


----------



## IntheOcean

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   Ferragamo is more popular in Europe than the US, so not as well known here. *Thankfully, it means resale prices not as high here*


That's certainly an upside!


----------



## Just.Stine

A pre-loved 3.1 Phillip Lim Edie Bow bag to match my purple one


----------



## CharlyParis

iqaganda said:


> I’m trying to limit my expenses with my purse buying because of the pandemic. I still want to feel not needing to sacrifice my passion for purses but at the same time not breaking the bank especially during this time. With that said, I am finding my love for vintage recently. More affordable, and yet, still making my heart skip! Anyway, here are some of my vintage finds recently...
> 
> View attachment 4731858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Boogie Bag (this is in Like New Condition!)
> 
> View attachment 4731859
> 
> 
> Gucci Jackie Bag
> 
> View attachment 4731862
> 
> Another Gucci Jackie bag but this time in leather.
> 
> View attachment 4731860
> 
> View attachment 4731861
> 
> Celine Vintage Macadam’s. My heart is so happy to find these!!



Love the orange Jackie ♥️


----------



## CharlyParis

New Gucci Jackie in suede beige (1990)

YSL Quilted Vintage (1980)


----------



## Punkkitten

JenJBS said:


> My Asprinal of London mini-trunk.


Beautiful.  I purchased a SLG from Aspinal and keep eyeballing the trunk and the Midi Mayfair.  London is one of my favorite places on the planet.


----------



## JenJBS

Punkkitten said:


> Beautiful.  I purchased a SLG from Aspinal and keep eyeballing the trunk and the Midi Mayfair.  London is one of my favorite places on the planet.



Thank you!  I've gotten a bit obsessed with Asprinal of London... 

I envy you having been to London. It's on my Bucket List.


----------



## Punkkitten

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  I've gotten a bit obsessed with Asprinal of London...
> 
> I envy you having been to London. It's on my Bucket List.



it is the only place in Europe I have been, however it was the one place i  was obsessed with since my teens.  I was to go back early July this year to take a hairdressing class with one of my hair heros...and was saving for some sneaky handbag purchases (I also like Strathberry and Demellier).  however due to Covid that is on hiatus until ::fingers crossed:: perhaps next year.
Enjoy your Trunk.  It is flipping adorable (i loved it when i saw it in the boutique last spring!)


----------



## JenJBS

Punkkitten said:


> it is the only place in Europe I have been, however it was the one place i  was obsessed with since my teens.  I was to go back early July this year to take a hairdressing class with one of my hair heros...and was saving for some sneaky handbag purchases (I also like Strathberry and Demellier).  however due to Covid that is on hiatus until ::fingers crossed:: perhaps next year.
> Enjoy your Trunk.  It is flipping adorable (i loved it when i saw it in the boutique last spring!)



I'm so sorry your plans got delayed.  Stupid Covid...  Hope you can do the trip, and class, next year.  Yeah, can't go to London without some shopping...  Also, this AoL beauty...


----------



## Punkkitten

JenJBS said:


> I'm so sorry your plans got delayed.  Stupid Covid...  Hope you can do the trip, and class, next year.  Yeah, can't go to London without some shopping...  Also, this AoL beauty...


----------



## JenJBS

Punkkitten said:


>



That was my reaction as well. Followed by...


----------



## Venessa84

My newest obsession...Chanel Medium Filigree Vanity case in light beige. Love, love, love everything about this bag from the size all way down to the cool CC lock.


----------



## JenJBS

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4735893
> 
> My newest obsession...Chanel Medium Filigree Vanity case in light beige. Love, love, love everything about this bag from the size all way down to the cool CC lock.



It's beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## iqaganda

CharlyParis said:


> Love the orange Jackie ♥️



Thank you!! I got it for a steal!


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> I'm so sorry your plans got delayed.  Stupid Covid...  Hope you can do the trip, and class, next year.  Yeah, can't go to London without some shopping...  Also, this AoL beauty...


That is Glorious!!


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> That is Glorious!!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

iqaganda said:


> I’m trying to limit my expenses with my purse buying because of the pandemic. I still want to feel not needing to sacrifice my passion for purses but at the same time not breaking the bank especially during this time. With that said, I am finding my love for vintage recently. More affordable, and yet, still making my heart skip! Anyway, here are some of my vintage finds recently...
> 
> View attachment 4731858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Boogie Bag (this is in Like New Condition!)
> 
> View attachment 4731859
> 
> 
> Gucci Jackie Bag
> 
> View attachment 4731862
> 
> Another Gucci Jackie bag but this time in leather.
> 
> View attachment 4731860
> 
> View attachment 4731861
> 
> Celine Vintage Macadam’s. My heart is so happy to find these!!


They're all so beautiful!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My new Pretty arrived today!  Such a rich, saturated purple! And, of course, the Ferragamo craftsmanship, leather, and hardware! Love this design!


This leather looks sooo luscious!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> I'm so sorry your plans got delayed.  Stupid Covid...  Hope you can do the trip, and class, next year.  Yeah, can't go to London without some shopping...  Also, this AoL beauty...


How glamorous! Can a phone fit in this lovely bag?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> How glamorous! Can a phone fit in this lovely bag?



Yes. Barely...


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This leather looks sooo luscious!



Thank you!  It is luscious!


----------



## iqaganda

Sunshine mama said:


> They're all so beautiful!!




Thanks babe!!!


----------



## inverved

Today, I went into Longchamp today to pick up a repair (to have the corners fixed on my MSH Planetes). 

They brought out the bag and it turns out they didn't do any repairs to the bag at all and apologised with embarrassment. I told them just to throw out the bag for me as I had it for 5 years and used that thing to death, as it was looking a bit worn and the zipper would sometimes leave an open gap when I would close it. Honestly, the cost per wear on that thing was probably less than 1 cent, so I was okay to throw it out. I paid a very tiny premium on it to get a personal shopper to purchase it from a factory outlet when it was just becoming discontinued. Well worth it though. 

To replace it, I decided to get the small black Neo and it was 30% off, and funnily enough, way cheaper than the cost of the Planetes. So paying for the replacement bag was a no brainer. I also made a recent purchase of a beige felt bag organiser on eBay to give it structure and be able to easily find my things.

Then a short while later after Longchamp, I decided to bite the bullet and purchase the Coach Parker Top Handle, also on sale for 30% off. I've drooled over this bag for so long! I was a bit worried that it would be a bit too similar to my K28, but now think they are different enough aesthetically to justify. Plus it's nice having a bag with the initial of your first name!

During this shopping trip, I was carrying my Polene Numero Un and realised that today was a contemporary designer day and thought how undervalued some of these brands and styles are. I also realised that as a result of today, I'm currently at purse peace based on my contemporary and high end collections.


----------



## Tomsmom

My new to me Bal;


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> My new to me Bal;
> 
> View attachment 4738139


I think that is the prettiest Bal I have ever seen.


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> I think that is the prettiest Bal I have ever seen.


Thank you !


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga quilted bucket bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga quilted bucket bag.


Lovely new style for Bal!   It looks so soft and pretty. Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Lovely new style for Bal!   It looks so soft and pretty. Congrats on your new bag!



Thank you!   Very soft.


----------



## ksuromax

Tomsmom said:


> My new to me Bal;
> 
> View attachment 4738139


Very beautiful, really nice colour, perfect for summer


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga quilted bucket bag.


gorgeous score!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> gorgeous score!



Thank you!


----------



## skyqueen

Thanks to our PurseBlog...found this hand painted Staud bag. My "Dirty Harry" handbag


----------



## JenJBS

skyqueen said:


> Thanks to our PurseBlog...found this hand painted Staud bag. My "Dirty Harry" handbag
> View attachment 4740275



Such a cute pup!


----------



## Sunshine mama

iqaganda said:


> Thanks babe!!!


You're welcome babe!


----------



## Tomsmom

ksuromax said:


> Very beautiful, really nice colour, perfect for summer


Thank you !


----------



## Tomsmom

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga quilted bucket bag.


Love it!


----------



## JenJBS

Tomsmom said:


> Love it!



Thank you!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Thanks to our PurseBlog...found this hand painted Staud bag. My "Dirty Harry" handbag
> View attachment 4740275


How cute is that!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Couldn't resist this beautiful Behno bag at 40% discount...  

Such a fun and unique look. And that color...


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Couldn't resist this beautiful Behno bag at 40% discount...
> 
> Such a fun and unique look. And that color...


I love this!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I love this!



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!


I can't find any pretty colors on a good discount. Did you get this at Bloomingdales?


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I can't find any pretty colors on a good discount. Did you get this at Bloomingdales?



Directly from the Behno website. Discount/Promo Code: Behno40. Or if that isn't working any more: Text20. This is the smaller size. I didn't see this color in the larger size.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Directly from the Behno website. Discount/Promo Code: Behno40. Or if that isn't working any more: Text20. This is the smaller size. I didn't see this color in the larger size.


I'm seeing 20% off automatically applied on the site so the promo might not work anymore. I'll give it a try.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I'm seeing 20% off automatically applied on the site so the promo might not work anymore. I'll give it a try.



Which color(s) are you considering? They do have some fun ones!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Directly from the Behno website. Discount/Promo Code: Behno40. Or if that isn't working any more: Text20. This is the smaller size. I didn't see this color in the larger size.


Is this the avocado color?

ETA: What can you fit in it? I'm worried the reviews say it is too small.

Behno40 doesn't work.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Is this the avocado color?
> 
> ETA: What can you fit in it? I'm worried the reviews say it is too small.
> 
> Behno40 doesn't work.



Sorry the code doesn't work. It is small. Yes, avacado.

Here's a pic. It holds these, plus my phone as well.

Small wallet
Keys
Phone
Compact
Lipstick
Stick blush/foundation
Small pill bottle


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Sorry the code doesn't work. It is small. Yes, avacado.
> 
> Here's a pic. It holds these, plus my phone as well.
> 
> Small wallet
> Keys
> Phone
> Compact
> Lipstick
> Stick blush/foundation
> Small pill bottle


Thanks! Do you think sunglasses would fit along with a small wallet and phone?


----------



## Punkkitten

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga quilted bucket bag.


that is a sexy little number


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Thanks! Do you think sunglasses would fit along with a small wallet and phone?



A slim soft one, yes. Thick hard shell, no. The LeSpec fits. I can get the Tiffany or Guess in, but clearly overstuffed. The Balenciaga barely fits, and totally overstuffed. That is with phone and small wallet. It's how narrow the bag is that's the problem...


----------



## JenJBS

Punkkitten said:


> that is a sexy little number



   Thank you!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> A slim soft one, yes. Thick hard shell, no. The LeSpec fits. I can get the Tiffany or Guess in, but clearly overstuffed. The Balenciaga barely fits, and totally overstuffed. That is with phone and small wallet. It's how narrow the bag is that's the problem...


Thanks!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Couldn't resist this beautiful Behno bag at 40% discount...
> 
> Such a fun and unique look. And that color...


pretty color and perfect for summer!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> pretty color and perfect for summer!



Thank you!   I love my black bags that go with everything, but need some color in my life; and, as you say, this is such a pretty color!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

I bought this cheap  and cheerfull basket bag from Mango. I really like the Loewe  basket bag but I'm not  sure if I would use it enough to justify  the price  and  all  of my vacation  plans  are cancelled due  to  corona. So I'm testing the waters with this one to see if I really want the Loewe bag


----------



## muchstuff

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> I bought this cheap  and cheerfull basket bag from Mango. I really like the Loewe  basket bag but I'm not  sure if I would use it enough to justify  the price  and  all  of my vacation  plans  are cancelled due  to  corona. So I'm testing the waters with this one to see if I really want the Loewe bag
> View attachment 4741521
> View attachment 4741522


Smart move. It’s quite similar to the Loewe bag.


----------



## JenJBS

My first ever red bag...  Alexander Wang. And now off to Ban Island...


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> My first ever red bag...  Alexander Wang. And now off to Ban Island...


Welcome...happy to have you join us...we have margaritas!


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Welcome...happy to have you join us...we have margaritas!



Thank you!   I'll take a virgin lime margarita, please.


----------



## Venessa84

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> I bought this cheap  and cheerfull basket bag from Mango. I really like the Loewe  basket bag but I'm not  sure if I would use it enough to justify  the price  and  all  of my vacation  plans  are cancelled due  to  corona. So I'm testing the waters with this one to see if I really want the Loewe bag
> View attachment 4741521
> View attachment 4741522



Great idea! I was considering the Loewe but agree that I’m not sure it would get enough use to make it worth it.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My first ever red bag...  Alexander Wang. And now off to Ban Island...


a beautiful first choice! Really cute size. I find red to be a great neutral; hope you get to use it a lot!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> a beautiful first choice! Really cute size. I find red to be a great neutral; hope you get to use it a lot!



Thank you!   I think I will. Lots of black and grey outfits this bag will add a fun splash of color to. Same for the green bag that arrived yesterday.


----------



## shesnochill

A pre-loved/new to me Balenciaga F/W 2010 (thanks @muchstuff) City.


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> A pre-loved/new to me Balenciaga F/W 2010 (thanks @muchstuff) City.


Looking good!


----------



## ksuromax

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> I bought this cheap  and cheerfull basket bag from Mango. I really like the Loewe  basket bag but I'm not  sure if I would use it enough to justify  the price  and  all  of my vacation  plans  are cancelled due  to  corona. So I'm testing the waters with this one to see if I really want the Loewe bag
> View attachment 4741521
> View attachment 4741522


very nice bag, i really like the shape (easy to get in and out) and the pattern of the weave, not too small, not too large  


JenJBS said:


> My first ever red bag...  Alexander Wang. And now off to Ban Island...


oh, what a red!!  lovely score!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Just received these two Fossil beauties from the DSW BOGO handbag sale! I paid $100 total for both bags, and they're in great condition. It's the Fossil Ana Tote and the Fossil Fiona Satchel. 

I'm in love with the Fiona Satchel. It's like a Speedy shape, but it has a wide opening!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> oh, what a red!!  lovely score!



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

shesnochill said:


> A pre-loved/new to me Balenciaga F/W 2010 (thanks @muchstuff) City.


The leather on your Bag is beautiful.


----------



## shesnochill

Kimbashop said:


> The leather on your Bag is beautiful.



Thanks @Kimbashop! I am waiting for my Leather Honey Cleanser and Conditioner to arrive to polish her up before I continue to use her. I also need baking soda because the inside smells a bit.


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> Thanks @Kimbashop! I am waiting for my Leather Honey Cleanser and Conditioner to arrive to polish her up before I continue to use her. I also need baking soda because the inside smells a bit.


Use a really light touch with the Leather Honey, I like it for darker bags but it's heavy and you don't need a lot.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Couldn't resist this beautiful Behno bag at 40% discount...
> 
> Such a fun and unique look. And that color...


It's so cute!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> It's so cute!!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## whateve

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Just received these two Fossil beauties from the DSW BOGO handbag sale! I paid $100 total for both bags, and they're in great condition. It's the Fossil Ana Tote and the Fossil Fiona Satchel.
> 
> I'm in love with the Fiona Satchel. It's like a Speedy shape, but it has a wide opening!


What wonderful prices! The Fiona is adorable!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Use a really light touch with the Leather Honey, I like it for darker bags but it's heavy and you don't need a lot.


I used Leather Honey on the anthracite club and it looks great!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I used Leather Honey on the anthracite club and it looks great!


Would CPR be ok with a Bal?....its the only one I have to use on mine when it arrives.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I used Leather Honey on the anthracite club and it looks great!



Glad it turned out so well!  Do we get to see before and after pics?


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Glad it turned out so well!  Do we get to see before and after pics?


The before pictures are kind of lousy. All I have are the seller's pictures. I'm not completely done with it but I'll photograph it when I'm done. The edges were lightened. The leather honey darkened them back. The color is more even now. I haven't decided if I'll do another coat of leather honey or use Blackrocks.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Would CPR be ok with a Bal?....its the only one I have to use on mine when it arrives.


I think I've used CPR on them. Blackrocks would be great. Leather honey works great on faded leather. Yours doesn't look faded so I don't think you need it.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I think I've used CPR on them. Blackrocks would be great. Leather honey works great on faded leather. Yours doesn't look faded so I don't think you need it.


thank you...she has just left  HongKong so hopefully soon.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I used Leather Honey on the anthracite club and it looks great!


Pics please!


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Would CPR be ok with a Bal?....its the only one I have to use on mine when it arrives.


I use CPR on all my bags. If you want to soften a bag just use it multiple times. It’s great for helping to break in stiff bags.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> I use CPR on all my bags. If you want to soften a bag just use it multiple times. It’s great for helping to break in stiff bags.


I thrifted a Lambskin leather calf length coat yesterday and used the CPR to clean it.....the leather is even more scrummy


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> Use a really light touch with the Leather Honey, I like it for darker bags but it's heavy and you don't need a lot.


Will do @muchstuff. I read it’s supposed to be diluted with water?


----------



## shesnochill

Can someone share with me what CPR stands for? Lol. Is this product available in the US on Amazon?


----------



## Narnanz

shesnochill said:


> Can someone share with me what CPR stands for? Lol. Is this product available in the US on Amazon?


https://www.amazon.com/Leather-CPR-Ounce-Bottle-Dermatologist/dp/B00GRT125A
Really great  conditioner that the coach rehabbers use


----------



## shesnochill

Narnanz said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Leather-CPR-Ounce-Bottle-Dermatologist/dp/B00GRT125A
> Really great  conditioner that the coach rehabbers use


Thanks @Narnanz!

I have both Leather Honey Cleaner and Conditioner coming to me. Would you say CPR is better? Or..

My new to me pre-loved City needs cleaning and conditioning. It’s got a lot of life left to it— I just need to be careful taking care of it moving forward.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm waiting for the small Pandora in Storm


----------



## Tomsmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm waiting for the small Pandora in Storm


Love the pandora!


----------



## Chany214

My newest addition is this chanel mini square in turquoise


----------



## Tomsmom

Chany214 said:


> My newest addition is this chanel mini square in turquoise


What a beautiful color!


----------



## LV108

Chany214 said:


> My newest addition is this chanel mini square in turquoise


So pretty! I’m inspired!


----------



## Narnanz

shesnochill said:


> Thanks @Narnanz!
> 
> I have both Leather Honey Cleaner and Conditioner coming to me. Would you say CPR is better? Or..
> 
> My new to me pre-loved City needs cleaning and conditioning. It’s got a lot of life left to it— I just need to be careful taking care of it moving forward.


I have only used CPR and havent tried Leather Honey so cant give an opinion on the difference between them.
Is it a Bal City or Coach City?...alll these brands with the same style name get me confused sometimes. If its coach , visit the Coach Rescue thread for more wonderful advice.
If its a Bal Im only just getting my first Bal bag so will see for myself how the CPR does on the leather.


----------



## muchstuff

shesnochill said:


> Will do @muchstuff. I read it’s supposed to be diluted with water?


Is that actually on the bottle? I’ll have to look when I get home. Seems a bit odd to me. 
Sorry for the emojis, I’m on my phone and weird things happen.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> I have only used CPR and havent tried Leather Honey so cant give an opinion on the difference between them.
> Is it a Bal City or Coach City?...alll these brands with the same style name get me confused sometimes. If its coach , visit the Coach Rescue thread for more wonderful advice.
> If its a Bal Im only just getting my first Bal bag so will see for myself how the CPR does on the leather.


I’ve used both CPR and Leather Honey on my Bals. Depends on what you’re trying to do and the colour of your bag.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> I’ve used both CPR and Leather Honey on my Bals. Depends on what you’re trying to do and the colour of your bag.


I will soon find out...the bag left Hong Kong on the 28th and arrived in Auckland on the 29th...such a difference getting a bag from a Japanese seller...ebay takes over three weeks to get to NZ.


----------



## muchstuff

@shesnochill no water. It says on the bottle that a little goes a long way, I think some people overuse it which is why you get complaints that the leather feels like it's been over-conditioned.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> I will soon find out...the bag left Hong Kong on the 28th and arrived in Auckland on the 29th...such a difference getting a bag from a Japanese seller...ebay takes over three weeks to get to NZ.


You can slather the heck out of a bag with CPR but Leather Honey is a different animal altogether. People have said that they've ruined light colour bags with Leather Honey, and the product does tend to make any imperfections more apparent on light coloured leather. But used properly it can help a lot on dry leather. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## whateve

shesnochill said:


> Will do @muchstuff. I read it’s supposed to be diluted with water?


No water! It helps to use it in a warm area as it softens up better with heat. It is extremely messy.


----------



## whateve

shesnochill said:


> Thanks @Narnanz!
> 
> I have both Leather Honey Cleaner and Conditioner coming to me. Would you say CPR is better? Or..
> 
> My new to me pre-loved City needs cleaning and conditioning. It’s got a lot of life left to it— I just need to be careful taking care of it moving forward.


I use CPR on nearly everything. Leather Honey I only use when the leather is extremely dry. It is safer on dark colors. I've had bags come out looking streaked from leather honey.


----------



## Kimbashop

shesnochill said:


> Thanks @Narnanz!
> 
> I have both Leather Honey Cleaner and Conditioner coming to me. Would you say CPR is better? Or..
> 
> My new to me pre-loved City needs cleaning and conditioning. It’s got a lot of life left to it— I just need to be careful taking care of it moving forward.


I haven't used CPR but I do use Leather Honey for my Bag bags (and others) upon recommendation from other Bal buyers. It restores bags beautifully. Start with a small amount though as it can darken lighter colors (this usually lifts after several hours when it dries, but I have noticed that it has darkened my rouge theatre Day bag). Also, start with a small amount initially and do another coat if your bag needs it because I've noticed that my bags can feel sticky if I use too much of it at once. In general, thought this stuff is great. I had one bag that was so dry I thought it was beyond repair; it took several applications but it brought it back to life.


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> I haven't used CPR but I do use Leather Honey for my Bag bags (and others) upon recommendation from other Bal buyers. It restores bags beautifully. Start with a small amount though as it can darken lighter colors (this usually lifts after several hours when it dries, but I have noticed that it has darkened my rouge theatre Day bag). Also, start with a small amount initially and do another coat if your bag needs it because I've noticed that my bags can feel sticky if I use too much of it at once. In general, thought this stuff is great. I had one bag that was so dry I thought it was beyond repair; it took several applications but it brought it back to life.


I just CPRed an older Bal of mine, and I love the way it is looking. I ended up using CPR on the bag I had treated with Leather Honey. The leather didn't feel very soft after the Honey, and still felt dry. The poupre club is looking wonderful but on the anthracite, the heavier leather trim is coming out darker than the softer parts of the bag. I hope it evens out.


----------



## shesnochill

Thank you everyone for your experience and comments! I ordered both CPR and Leather Honey, scheduled to arrive from Amazon this upcoming week. The bag I am looking to fix up is a 2010 City so when I was reading your comments on the Leather Honey, I didn't think the darkening issue would be an issue; considering my City is black. I'm going to continue doing research and see which product I'll go with.

My main concern was stickiness. God I hope I don't mess up.


----------



## shesnochill

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm waiting for the small Pandora in Storm


I saw a woman who wore this crossbody the other day and I was mesmerized. Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## shesnochill

Narnanz said:


> I have only used CPR and havent tried Leather Honey so cant give an opinion on the difference between them.
> Is it a Bal City or Coach City?...alll these brands with the same style name get me confused sometimes. If its coach , visit the Coach Rescue thread for more wonderful advice.
> If its a Bal Im only just getting my first Bal bag so will see for myself how the CPR does on the leather.


Mine is a Balenciaga, color of the bag is black. So I was leaning towards Leather Honey being the product to use, until I discovered this CPR talk.

May I ask what color your Bal is?


----------



## Narnanz

shesnochill said:


> Mine is a Balenciaga, color of the bag is black. So I was leaning towards Leather Honey being the product to use, until I discovered this CPR talk.
> 
> May I ask what color your Bal is?


its a 2009 First in Raisin...my first bag...I do have a little coin purse in Lagon


----------



## Pollie-Jean

shesnochill said:


> I saw a woman who wore this crossbody the other day and I was mesmerized. Hope you enjoy yours!


I hope so ! It is expected to be delivered Tuesday and I'm very curious about the color "Storm Gray" !


----------



## ksuromax

BV Knot clutch in neon pink lizard 
https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/day-7-bottega-veneta-neon-knots/


----------



## sratsey

Took a 16 year hiatus and finally added to my collection with a Valentino duo.


----------



## IntheOcean

sratsey said:


> Took a 16 year hiatus and finally added to my collection with a Valentino duo.


Oh my, those are pretty!


----------



## sratsey

IntheOcean said:


> Oh my, those are pretty!


I'm obsessed with them. They're like Chanel flap's younger, blingier and louder cousin. Lolol


----------



## JenJBS

sratsey said:


> I'm obsessed with them. They're like Chanel flap's younger, blingier and louder cousin. Lolol



Love this description!


----------



## Narnanz

Apparently Aspinal Of London are having a sale.
https://www.aspinaloflondon.com/sale/handbags-and-clutches


----------



## Shoppinmel

I just bought this little cork cutie. Not a pricey bag, but just something fun and different.


----------



## Punkkitten

Narnanz said:


> Apparently Aspinal Of London are having a sale.
> https://www.aspinaloflondon.com/sale/handbags-and-clutches


Still debating on that bag and I found it cheaper at Selfridges....
Do I NEED another bag - no, Do I want it?  Heeeeeelllllll yes! haha


----------



## Aerdem

ksuromax said:


> BV Knot clutch in neon pink lizard
> https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/day-7-bottega-veneta-neon-knots/


This is such an outstanding knot! I’ve been eyeing the neon green lizard version... so exquisite!


----------



## JenJBS

Punkkitten said:


> Still debating on that bag and I found it cheaper at Selfridges....
> Do I NEED another bag - no, Do I want it?  Heeeeeelllllll yes! haha



Which AoL bag is it tempting you?


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> BV Knot clutch in neon pink lizard
> https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/day-7-bottega-veneta-neon-knots/


Such much juicy colors!


----------



## Punkkitten

JenJBS said:


> Which AoL bag is it tempting you?


This little number.  The belt is removable and she is small and cute which is what kind of summer bag I have been scouting.  But i've also purchased more than a few bags thus far this summer and don't know when and where I can go out with them.  However given that I am in process of cancelling one trip and a week long beach vacation may not be a reality this year, perhaps I could use consolation as motivation...


----------



## JenJBS

Punkkitten said:


> This little number.  The belt is removable and she is small and cute which is what kind of summer bag I have been scouting.  But i've also purchased more than a few bags thus far this summer and don't know when and where I can go out with them.  However given that I am in process of cancelling one trip and a week long beach vacation may not be a reality this year, perhaps I could use consolation as motivation...



It is a stunning bag!   Sounds like you could use some consolation.


----------



## leechiyong

Shoppinmel said:


> I just bought this little cork cutie. Not a pricey bag, but just something fun and different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745100


Love the cork and the hardware.  The pairing is gorgeous.


----------



## Punkkitten

JenJBS said:


> It is a stunning bag!   Sounds like you could use some consolation.


I purchased said Aspinal.  She should arrive on Friday.  Also got 7% cash back which was a little less than half the shipping charges.  However, I believe Selfridges has free return shipping incase I'm not smitten.  Then she can journey back across the pond.
And I will be on a self imposed handbag ban!  Let's see if I can make it a month.


----------



## JenJBS

Punkkitten said:


> I purchased said Aspinal.  She should arrive on Friday.  Also got 7% cash back which was a little less than half the shipping charges.  However, I believe Selfridges has free return shipping incase I'm not smitten.  Then she can journey back across the pond.
> And I will be on a self imposed handbag ban!  Let's see if I can make it a month.



Congratulations on your new beauty! Excited for the reveal!


----------



## Shoppinmel

leechiyong said:


> Love the cork and the hardware.  The pairing is gorgeous.


Ah thank you! I was so happy that my LV Eva strap worked with it and I could replace the thin chain strap!


----------



## ksuromax

Aerdem said:


> This is such an outstanding knot! I’ve been eyeing the neon green lizard version... so exquisite!


where do you watch it?


----------



## Aerdem

ksuromax said:


> where do you watch it?


It’s currently on Tradesy..


----------



## ksuromax

Aerdem said:


> It’s currently on Tradesy..


 yep, it's cheapest there 
the same clutch is listed on various platform (seller is the same), but Tradesy has the lowest price


----------



## JenJBS

I'm supposed to be on Ban Island, but couldn't resist getting the full sized Behno Ina bag in black at 30% off, then another 15% off. (I already have the small Ina in green.) But I am going to re-home my MK Alanis bag. I love the look of the chains on it, but they make it really heavy... And I love the distinctive design of the Ina bag.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> I'm supposed to be on Ban Island, but couldn't resist getting the full sized Behno Ina bag in black at 30% off, then another 15% off. (I already have the small Ina in green.) But I am going to re-home my MK Alanis bag. I love the look of the chains on it, but they make it really heavy... And I love the distinctive design of the Ina bag.


Very nice, I went straight to the website when I saw your green.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> I'm supposed to be on Ban Island, but couldn't resist getting the full sized Behno Ina bag in black at 30% off, then another 15% off. (I already have the small Ina in green.) But I am going to re-home my MK Alanis bag. I love the look of the chains on it, but they make it really heavy... And I love the distinctive design of the Ina bag.


I'm very interested in this size but didn't see any colors I really want.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Very nice, I went straight to the website when I saw your green.



Thank you!   That green is beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I'm very interested in this size but didn't see any colors I really want.



Hopefully when Fall collections come out they will add more colors - including at least one you love. That's one thing I love about purses, even if a color you love isn't currently available, that doesn't mean it never will be.


----------



## Venessa84

I’m very excited that I was able to find the perfect color Chanel Deauville for me


----------



## JenJBS

Venessa84 said:


> I’m very excited that I was able to find the perfect color Chanel Deauville for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747438



Congratulations!   Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## KikiStLoy

I just bought this Mulberry Darley and I’m in love!


----------



## Narnanz

F/W 2009 First in Raisin.


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> I'm supposed to be on Ban Island, but couldn't resist getting the full sized Behno Ina bag in black at 30% off, then another 15% off. (I already have the small Ina in green.) But I am going to re-home my MK Alanis bag. I love the look of the chains on it, but they make it really heavy... And I love the distinctive design of the Ina bag.


very beautiful, and very unusual, totally love all about it!


----------



## ksuromax

Narnanz said:


> F/W 2009 First in Raisin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747594


Fantastic find!!! i'm very happy for you  
Big congrats and enjoy in great health!


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> F/W 2009 First in Raisin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747594


Did you get it? Is it everything you hoped it would be? What a beautiful color!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Did you get it? Is it everything you hoped it would be? What a beautiful color!


Love it...the colour just sings. As you said small and I am going to use a novelty strap for it....but I just love it.


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> very beautiful, and very unusual, totally love all about it!



Thank you!


----------



## Punkkitten

Micro Lottie (belt bag) is here!  She's so sparkly 

First time purchasing from Selfridges and it arrived well packaged.  I immediately tried putting the items I have been carrying in my Coach Rambler 16 in and everything fit.  Which what I am currently carrying is a small card case, two car keys, my phone, and a small bag (like jewelry comes in) with powder, headache meds,  hand sanitizer and a lip balm) and gum.
The only thing I couldn't squeeze on top would be sunnies, but those are constantly somewhere on my head at all times in the summer.

The one note I would make is because of the chain she is weighty for as small as she is. And there is no way to remove the chain (even if you wear it as a belt bag)
I'm pretty sure she is a keeper, however I want to play with it a little bit more to be sure.

Enjoy the impending sparkle fest


----------



## jblended

Punkkitten said:


> Micro Lottie (belt bag) is here!  She's so sparkly
> 
> First time purchasing from Selfridges and it arrived well packaged.  I immediately tried putting the items I have been carrying in my Coach Rambler 16 in and everything fit.  Which what I am currently carrying is a small card case, two car keys, my phone, and a small bag (like jewelry comes in) with powder, headache meds,  hand sanitizer and a lip balm) and gum.
> The only thing I couldn't squeeze on top would be sunnies, but those are constantly somewhere on my head at all times in the summer.
> 
> The one note I would make is because of the chain she is weighty for as small as she is. And there is no way to remove the chain (even if you wear it as a belt bag)
> I'm pretty sure she is a keeper, however I want to play with it a little bit more to be sure.
> 
> Enjoy the impending sparkle fest


YAY! So glad you got it! It's soooo lovely, congrats! 
May I ask if the leather is quite stiff and structured? You'll recall I'd said the other model I'd seen in this iridescent lizard was quite structured, but this one looks less so from the picture..?
I'm surprised that the chain can't be removed. I thought it would be a fully convertible bag. Although I suppose it's not an issue since you wanted it as a crossbody anyway.


----------



## JenJBS

Punkkitten said:


> Micro Lottie (belt bag) is here!  She's so sparkly
> 
> First time purchasing from Selfridges and it arrived well packaged.  I immediately tried putting the items I have been carrying in my Coach Rambler 16 in and everything fit.  Which what I am currently carrying is a small card case, two car keys, my phone, and a small bag (like jewelry comes in) with powder, headache meds,  hand sanitizer and a lip balm) and gum.
> The only thing I couldn't squeeze on top would be sunnies, but those are constantly somewhere on my head at all times in the summer.
> 
> The one note I would make is because of the chain she is weighty for as small as she is. And there is no way to remove the chain (even if you wear it as a belt bag)
> I'm pretty sure she is a keeper, however I want to play with it a little bit more to be sure.
> 
> Enjoy the impending sparkle fest



What a show stopper!   Fabulous! Congratulations!  I do so love Asprinal of London!


----------



## Punkkitten

jblended said:


> YAY! So glad you got it! It's soooo lovely, congrats!
> May I ask if the leather is quite stiff and structured? You'll recall I'd said the other model I'd seen in this iridescent lizard was quite structured, but this one looks less so from the picture..?
> I'm surprised that the chain can't be removed. I thought it would be a fully convertible bag. Although I suppose it's not an issue since you wanted it as a crossbody anyway.


It isn't stiff like a saffiano leather in the slightest.  It has an almost flocked like feel and sort of moves and bends like canvas.  It looks ditty but really does hold a significant amount.

 It would be nice if the chain were completely removable as it would lighten the load - especially if you specifically wanted to use it as a belt bag (because you can only store it IN the bag if you use the belt strap). On the flipside, I do look at a heavy chain as quality.  I think i'd be upset if it were a flimsy little thing!


----------



## Punkkitten

jblended said:


> YAY! So glad you got it! It's soooo lovely, congrats!
> May I ask if the leather is quite stiff and structured? You'll recall I'd said the other model I'd seen in this iridescent lizard was quite structured, but this one looks less so from the picture..?
> I'm surprised that the chain can't be removed. I thought it would be a fully convertible bag. Although I suppose it's not an issue since you wanted it as a crossbody anyway.


It isn't stiff like a saffiano leather in the slightest.  It has an almost flocked like feel and sort of moves and bends like canvas.  It looks ditty but really does hold a significant amount.

 It would be nice if the chain were completely removable as it would lighten the load - especially if you specifically wanted to use it as a belt bag (because you can only store it IN the bag if you use the belt strap). On the flipside, I do look at a heavy chain as quality.  I think i'd be upset if it were a flimsy little thing!


----------



## Oni_

Just bought this new medium Chanel boy from LuxeDuJour. Chanel stores are still closed where I live and I was antsy to add a boy to my collection before the latest price increase. Would definitely purchase from them again!


----------



## jblended

Punkkitten said:


> It isn't stiff like a saffiano leather in the slightest.  It has an almost flocked like feel and sort of moves and bends like canvas.  It looks ditty but really does hold a significant amount.
> 
> It would be nice if the chain were completely removable as it would lighten the load - especially if you specifically wanted to use it as a belt bag (because you can only store it IN the bag if you use the belt strap). On the flipside, I do look at a heavy chain as quality.  I think i'd be upset if it were a flimsy little thing!


 It really is gorgeous. Congrats! 
I hope you decide to keep it...it's sooo colourful and pretty!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Narnanz said:


> F/W 2009 First in Raisin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747594


Love that color!


----------



## ifahima

Grabbed this cutie a few weeks ago, after 3days of nonstop stalking the site!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> What a show stopper!   Fabulous! Congratulations!  I do so love Asprinal of London!


Oh I know you do!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ifahima said:


> Grabbed this cutie a few weeks ago, after 3days of nonstop stalking the site!
> 
> View attachment 4748214


Wow! So that's how you do it! Congrats!


----------



## maggiesze1

No more handbags for me...*banned.lol*...but I did get some accessories..


----------



## Punkkitten

I 


maggiesze1 said:


> No more handbags for me...*banned.lol*...but I did get some accessories..


Love the color of the Louis one


----------



## ksuromax

maggiesze1 said:


> No more handbags for me...*banned.lol*...but I did get some accessories..


oh, the MiuMiu is uber cute!!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Oops..I forget this Kate Spade one too..


----------



## inkfade

My new Marc Jacobs small summer traveler's tote and carry:


----------



## JenJBS

inkfade said:


> My new Marc Jacobs small summer traveler's tote and carry:
> 
> View attachment 4749352
> View attachment 4749353



Congratulations!  Enjoy!


----------



## fendifemale

maggiesze1 said:


> Oops..I forget this Kate Spade one too..


Super cute!


----------



## fendifemale

maggiesze1 said:


> Oops..I forget this Kate Spade one too..


Okay this is adorable!


----------



## Yaz1213

Just got this today I’ve been wanting this bag since I saw it love it coach rogue 30 Disney Snow White collab.


----------



## IntheOcean

maggiesze1 said:


> No more handbags for me...*banned.lol*...but I did get some accessories..


Those are super cute! What's the name of the one with the letter V?


----------



## FRUGAL123

So cute


----------



## maggiesze1

IntheOcean said:


> Those are super cute! What's the name of the one with the letter V?


Thank you! . It's the Versace Virtus Jungle print cardholder.


----------



## IntheOcean

maggiesze1 said:


> Thank you! . It's the Versace Virtus Jungle print cardholder.


Thanks! I never really paid any attention to Vercase bags and SLGs, for some reason. Don't even know why. But they seem to have really nice stuff on their website.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

The last handbag I got was a bag for me from my husband it was my Mother’s Day gift from him. It was the Disney x Coach Dalmatians Frame 23 bag.


----------



## Narnanz

Coach Court in what I think is Bordeaux...just finishing her rehab.


----------



## FRUGAL123

Narnanz said:


> Coach Court in what I think is Bordeaux...just finishing her rehab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4750518


She is so beautiful.  
Mine is this.


----------



## Narnanz

FRUGAL123 said:


> She is so beautiful.
> Mine is this.


Classic black bag..always stylish.


----------



## FRUGAL123

Narnanz said:


> Classic black bag..always stylish.


My colour of choice are black , red and navy for bags. This is my work bag. Previously I use non leather cheap handbags for work but they wasn't exactly cheap and the skin tear off into tiny pieces &  there were every where and on my clothes and car. Then I use Longchamp le pliage for 4 years until it is totally unusable.  Then I wear some very expensive bag to office and I got a lot of questions asked. A guy also mentioned that I never achieve the company target set for me and yet I wear Chanel and Louis Vuitton. ( I earn a small income and not much commission earned , I even receive money from government due to Coronavirus pandemic)
 And my colleagues want to check my LV purse because they think that my LV purse is fake since I bought it online and I pick it up at LV boutique  in town personally.  I always have people criticize me for using expensive stuff .
Actually I don't have I Phone but a guy still mock me for buying a Samsung Tablet since I don't earn full commission due to my performance. 
Sorry to bother you with such a long story but I am shocked because the people who behaves like this with me are all males. Like many of them  in different companies I worked.   
I don't care since life is short. Or maybe I am so used to this type of males.
Bye I love all the nice Coach purses.


----------



## Narnanz

FRUGAL123 said:


> My colour of choice are black , red and navy for bags. This is my work bag. Previously I use non leather cheap handbags for work but they wasn't exactly cheap and the skin tear off into tiny pieces &  there were every where and on my clothes and car. Then I use Longchamp le pliage for 4 years until it is totally unusable.  Then I wear some very expensive bag to office and I got a lot of questions asked. A guy also mentioned that I never achieve the company target set for me and yet I wear Chanel and Louis Vuitton. ( I earn a small income and not much commission earned , I even receive money from government due to Coronavirus pandemic)
> And my colleagues want to check my LV purse because they think that my LV purse is fake since I bought it online and I pick it up at LV boutique  in town personally.  I always have people criticize me for using expensive stuff .
> Actually I don't have I Phone but a guy still mock me for buying a Samsung Tablet since I don't earn full commission due to my performance.
> Sorry to bother you with such a long story but I am shocked because the people who behaves like this with me are all males. Like many of them  in different companies I worked.
> I don't care since life is short. Or maybe I am so used to this type of males.
> Bye I love all the nice Coach purses.


You use the bags you want to use and wear with pride.
For me my bags make me happy and its none of anyone elses business as to where I got them.
Keep on using your bags to work and enjoy them.
I love Longchamp as well...such great bags. I have a bright orange one that I will be using much more this winter.


----------



## whateve

FRUGAL123 said:


> My colour of choice are black , red and navy for bags. This is my work bag. Previously I use non leather cheap handbags for work but they wasn't exactly cheap and the skin tear off into tiny pieces &  there were every where and on my clothes and car. Then I use Longchamp le pliage for 4 years until it is totally unusable.  Then I wear some very expensive bag to office and I got a lot of questions asked. A guy also mentioned that I never achieve the company target set for me and yet I wear Chanel and Louis Vuitton. ( I earn a small income and not much commission earned , I even receive money from government due to Coronavirus pandemic)
> And my colleagues want to check my LV purse because they think that my LV purse is fake since I bought it online and I pick it up at LV boutique  in town personally.  I always have people criticize me for using expensive stuff .
> Actually I don't have I Phone but a guy still mock me for buying a Samsung Tablet since I don't earn full commission due to my performance.
> Sorry to bother you with such a long story but I am shocked because the people who behaves like this with me are all males. Like many of them  in different companies I worked.
> I don't care since life is short. Or maybe I am so used to this type of males.
> Bye I love all the nice Coach purses.


These colleagues sound terrible. How you spend your money is your own business! You need to come up with some good retorts to these insensitive comments.


----------



## Molly0

I’ve had an urge for a little red bucket bag lately & found this at The Bay (I’m in Canada)  on markdown on the weekend (Super cheap!).


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> No more handbags for me...*banned.lol*...but I did get some accessories..


So you are the one who bought all the cute ones from the store!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> I’ve had an urge for a little red bucket bag lately & found this at The Bay (I’m in Canada)  on markdown on the weekend (Super cheap!).
> View attachment 4751614


It's a beauty! I had a red craving too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

FRUGAL123 said:


> My colour of choice are black , red and navy for bags. This is my work bag. Previously I use non leather cheap handbags for work but they wasn't exactly cheap and the skin tear off into tiny pieces &  there were every where and on my clothes and car. Then I use Longchamp le pliage for 4 years until it is totally unusable.  Then I wear some very expensive bag to office and I got a lot of questions asked. A guy also mentioned that I never achieve the company target set for me and yet I wear Chanel and Louis Vuitton. ( I earn a small income and not much commission earned , I even receive money from government due to Coronavirus pandemic)
> And my colleagues want to check my LV purse because they think that my LV purse is fake since I bought it online and I pick it up at LV boutique  in town personally.  I always have people criticize me for using expensive stuff .
> Actually I don't have I Phone but a guy still mock me for buying a Samsung Tablet since I don't earn full commission due to my performance.
> Sorry to bother you with such a long story but I am shocked because the people who behaves like this with me are all males. Like many of them  in different companies I worked.
> I don't care since life is short. Or maybe I am so used to this type of males.
> Bye I love all the nice Coach purses.


Awww, so sorry to hear that you've been working with chauvinistic pigs!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mellibelli1022 said:


> The last handbag I got was a bag for me from my husband it was my Mother’s Day gift from him. It was the Disney x Coach Dalmatians Frame 23 bag.


Very cute! How did you find it!


----------



## FRUGAL123

The red bucket bag is so cute. 
Can it also be used to carry wine bottles ?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

FRUGAL123 said:


> The red bucket bag is so cute.
> Can it also be used to carry wine bottles ?


This made me laugh! A purse for your wine. I love it!


----------



## FRUGAL123

Winter’sJoy said:


> This made me laugh! A purse for your wine. I love it!


It is so beautiful.  I have a weakness for red and pink.


----------



## Sunshine mama

FRUGAL123 said:


> It is so beautiful.  I have a weakness for red and pink.


Me too!


----------



## FRUGAL123

Sunshine mama said:


> Me too!


My wallet on chain .


----------



## Winter’sJoy

FRUGAL123 said:


> It is so beautiful.  I have a weakness for red and pink.


No need to explain. Do your thing!


----------



## Molly0

FRUGAL123 said:


> The red bucket bag is so cute.
> Can it also be used to carry wine bottles ?


Wine is always a good idea in my book!


----------



## janetaz

Preloved Chanel reissue ghw 227 from Yoogis about 5 months ago.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Sunshine mama said:


> Very cute! How did you find it!


I found it on eBay seller sold it to me new for $350


----------



## Pollie-Jean

She is finally here ! Deliveries from Switzerland are always a little more complicated ... 
Storm is the right gray for my collection


----------



## JenJBS

My Behno Ina bag in black nappa arrived! I'm also attaching a pic of it with my mini-Ina to show the size difference.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> My Behno Ina bag in black nappa arrived! I'm also attaching a pic of it with my mini-Ina to show the size difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753347
> View attachment 4753348


There's a huge size difference! Do you find the large one looks big when worn?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mellibelli1022 said:


> I found it on eBay seller sold it to me new for $350


Wow that's a great find!!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> There's a huge size difference! Do you find the large one looks big when worn?



Not really. I mean, it isn't a mini bag, but it's definitely not gigantic. A fraction smaller than my small Antigona - and not as wide. Being able to cinch the top helps keep it from looking too big. I'll post a mod shot tomorrow or over the weekend. Just climbed out of bed from a migraine today, so not feeling up to taking pics.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Not really. I mean, it isn't a mini bag, but it's definitely not gigantic. A fraction smaller than my small Antigona - and not as wide. Being able to cinch the top helps keep it from looking too big. I'll post a mod shot tomorrow or over the weekend. Just climbed out of bed from a migraine today, so not feeling up to taking pics.


sorry to hear about your migraine! I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Narnanz

New to me Coach Ergo Pocket Zip in purple


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Not really. I mean, it isn't a mini bag, but it's definitely not gigantic. A fraction smaller than my small Antigona - and not as wide. Being able to cinch the top helps keep it from looking too big. I'll post a mod shot tomorrow or over the weekend. Just climbed out of bed from a migraine today, so not feeling up to taking pics.


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> New to me Coach Ergo Pocket Zip in purple
> View attachment 4754259


Are those outside pockets? That is a nice bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> sorry to hear about your migraine! I hope you are feeling better soon.





Sunshine mama said:


> Hope you feel better soon!




Thank you, kind friends.  I'm a bit better. Still have what a friend and I call a 'Migraine hangover'.


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Are those outside pockets? That is a nice bag!


Its just one pocket not two..but really handy to put the phone in


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Its just one pocket not two..but really handy to put the phone in


I think one larger pocket that fits the phone side ways is better than 2 smaller pockets.


----------



## Diva_k3000

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Just received these two Fossil beauties from the DSW BOGO handbag sale! I paid $100 total for both bags, and they're in great condition. It's the Fossil Ana Tote and the Fossil Fiona Satchel.
> 
> I'm in love with the Fiona Satchel. It's like a Speedy shape, but it has a wide opening!



Fossil is an under appreciated, great bang-for-your-buck brand.  I love my Sydney satchel — very similar to the Fiona, and we have similar colors, too!


----------



## Diva_k3000

I’ve been doing way too much pandemic shopping online.  I couldn’t resist this slouchy Rebecca Minkoff bag in this cheerful pinky-beige color.  Just what my  bag collection of mostly dark and structured bags needed—and the best part was I got on super sale for under $100!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Diva_k3000 said:


> Fossil is an under appreciated, great bang-for-your-buck brand.  I love my Sydney satchel — very similar to the Fiona, and we have similar colors, too!
> 
> View attachment 4754725


It's gorgeous! Do you use an organizer in yours? I've seen videos of both of the Fiona and Sydney Satchels after some use, and they look so shapeless! I have an organizer in mine, but it does block access to the inner zipped and slip pockets.


----------



## Diva_k3000

OogleAtLuxury said:


> It's gorgeous! Do you use an organizer in yours? I've seen videos of both of the Fiona and Sydney Satchels after some use, and they look so shapeless! I have an organizer in mine, but it does block access to the inner zipped and slip pockets.



I store it stuffed with paper to maintain its shape.  I don’t use an organizer or anything like that.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Sunshine mama said:


> Very cute! How did you find it!


I found it on eBay and seller accepted my offer for $350


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mellibelli1022 said:


> I found it on eBay and seller accepted my offer for $350


Wow!!!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

I was always missing a vintage Speedy 25 in my Collection.  Found  this one in VC. It arrives today. I polishes the hardware and conditioned  the leather.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> There's a huge size difference! Do you find the large one looks big when worn?



Here is the mod shot I promised.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Here is the mod shot I promised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756352


Thanks! That looks a perfect size, especially when I remember how tiny you are. I bet the smaller size would look stupid on me.


----------



## maggiesze1

Broke my bag ban for the Louis Vuitton Sperone BB ...wanted to get it before the price increase.


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Here is the mod shot I promised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756352


it looks great on you!!


----------



## ksuromax

Finally i pulled the trigger! 
Balenciaga Grafitti Small


----------



## LuckyBitch

ksuromax said:


> it looks great on you!!


I agree, it's a beautiful bag and it really suits you.


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> it looks great on you!!



Thank you!


----------



## KayuuKathey

I loved my mother's own that I had to get my own! 

The Everlane day tote.






When things are back up and running, great bag for work and everything for me.


----------



## Sferics

I wanted this bag for so long - I am so happy!


----------



## Tomsmom

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> I was always missing a vintage Speedy 25 in my Collection.  Found  this one in VC. It arrives today. I polishes the hardware and conditioned  the leather.
> View attachment 4756083


Beautiful Speedy!  Such a classic


----------



## lenarmc

My belated birthday gift-a Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic in camo. This bag was hard to find in decent condition.


----------



## Christofle

lenarmc said:


> My belated birthday gift-a Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic in camo. This bag was hard to find in decent condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761664



Happy belated birthday !!!
What a lovely and unique PSII


----------



## Tomsmom

lenarmc said:


> My belated birthday gift-a Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic in camo. This bag was hard to find in decent condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761664


I love it!!


----------



## lenarmc

Thank you ladies! I love the camo. I can’t wait to carry it.


----------



## elzi

I've wanted this Celine for aaaaaages. Returned my last impulse purchase for her instead!


----------



## Sunshine mama

elzi said:


> I've wanted this Celine for aaaaaages. Returned my last impulse purchase for her instead!
> View attachment 4763470


It's gorgeous!


----------



## inverved

Following on from my previous post, (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...a-photo-with-us.924408/page-332#post-33815232) I decided to return the Coach Parker Top Handle as it's too similar to my BBK28. The SA handling my return has now put me off the brand.

Shortly after the return, I picked up the Alma BB in Indigo Epi and Porte Monnaie Jour in Monogram Eclipse.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Preloved Givenchy Nightingale Micro on the way! I'll post a pic when I get it.


----------



## KikiStLoy

Narnanz said:


> Coach Court in what I think is Bordeaux...just finishing her rehab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4750518


Love the classic style Coach bags!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> My Behno Ina bag in black nappa arrived! I'm also attaching a pic of it with my mini-Ina to show the size difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753347
> View attachment 4753348


Love the shape/style of these bags....the nappa looks especially yummy!


----------



## jbags07

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> I was always missing a vintage Speedy 25 in my Collection.  Found  this one in VC. It arrives today. I polishes the hardware and conditioned  the leather.
> View attachment 4756083


Gorgeous patina!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Here is the mod shot I promised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756352


Looks fabulous!  The shape is really interesting. And the drop is perfect....


----------



## jbags07

Sferics said:


> I wanted this bag for so long - I am so happy!
> 
> View attachment 4761447
> View attachment 4761448
> View attachment 4761449


Love it


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Love the shape/style of these bags....the nappa looks especially yummy!





jbags07 said:


> Looks fabulous!  The shape is really interesting. And the drop is perfect....




Thank you!    The nappa is yummy! Yeah, I love the shape/style!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Never owned a Rockie bag by Alexander Wang but finally got one with the rose gold hardware. Such a great find and buy.


----------



## whateve

Balenciaga mini Pompon in bleu mineral


----------



## MaryThorpe

SEWDimples said:


> Coach Outlaw satchel in colorblock python. Love the suede blue lining.
> 
> View attachment 3507443


Hi, i saw one in poshmark, does your serial number start with OT? Thank you


----------



## msd_bags

Saint Laurent East Side Tote in Rouge


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Givenchy Soft Antigona small


----------



## IntheOcean

Pollie-Jean said:


> Givenchy Soft Antigona small


First of all, what a gorgeous color!  Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection. Secondly, may I ask, is the bag easy to unzip? Is the opening wide enough? I really like the regular Antigona, but with how stiff it is it's such a hassle to get in and out of, especially if it's a smaller size. Now with this new soft Antigona, I'm very intrigued!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

IntheOcean said:


> First of all, what a gorgeous color!  Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection. Secondly, may I ask,* is the bag easy to unzip? Is the opening wide enough?* I really like the regular Antigona, but with how stiff it is it's such a hassle to get in and out of, especially if it's a smaller size. Now with this new soft Antigona, I'm very intrigued!


Thankl you !
Yes , it is. As you can see in the pictures, the zipper goes over the entire width


----------



## IntheOcean

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thankl you !
> Yes , it is. As you can see in the pictures, the zipper goes over the entire width


Thank you!!


----------



## JenJBS

My Massaccesi Soulmate-Midi arrived today. So beautiful!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> My Massaccesi Soulmate-Midi arrived today. So beautiful!
> View attachment 4783090


That color is gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> That color is gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Margaretta

no_1_diva said:


> Following on from my previous post, (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...a-photo-with-us.924408/page-332#post-33815232) I decided to return the Coach Parker Top Handle as it's too similar to my BBK28. The SA handling my return has now put me off the brand.
> 
> Shortly after the return, I picked up the Alma BB in Indigo Epi and Porte Monnaie Jour in Monogram Eclipse.
> 
> View attachment 4764293


Gorgeous combo


----------



## Amazona

I've been looking at the the Coach Field Totes for just about as long as they've been out. I was thinking of getting a Neverfull or some other canvas tote for the longest time but the pricing for LV is so outrageous and the other choices...well, let's just say I'm not forgiving By Malene Birger any time soon for the way they treated me when my coated canvas tote frayed and discolored after just a few uses.
I don't trust just any canvas bag to be worth its price.
After a while of serious price stalking I decided I'd get either a square 30 or a printed 40. Lo and behold, the Rocket print 40 was on sale and that weekend Zalando offered an extra discount. I was so quick to push the Buy button..!
The 40 size is for those who like the GM size on the Neverfull. It's huge. In other words, just perfect.  A "What's in my bag" video for a fully loaded 40 would probably last an hour.


----------



## maggiesze1

Not a bag..but a card holder...

Just arrived today!... Chanel Boy lambskin flap card holder in Violet with light gold hardware


----------



## whateve

maggiesze1 said:


> Not a bag..but a card holder...
> 
> Just arrived today!... Chanel Boy lambskin flap card holder in Violet with light gold hardware
> View attachment 4787140
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787141
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787142


Gorgeous color!


----------



## maggiesze1

whateve said:


> Gorgeous color!


Thank you!


----------



## karina_g

Shay Crossbody and Dreamer cardcase


----------



## JenJBS

maggiesze1 said:


> Not a bag..but a card holder...
> 
> Just arrived today!... Chanel Boy lambskin flap card holder in Violet with light gold hardware
> View attachment 4787140
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787141
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787142



The color is TDF!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryThorpe

MaryThorpe said:


> Hi, i saw one in poshmark, does your serial number start with OT? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4777583


Thank you!!! ☺☺☺


----------



## MaryThorpe

I received the Dinky 24 Tattoo from coach outlet...i am in love


----------



## Punkkitten

Metallic love continues.
Marte Egele Toy Esse in Metallic Blue lizard 
Its the same color as a pair of Sketchers I had in high school.  She is itty-bitty (I have to tetris my phone in) but soooo pretty and very unique looking


----------



## Glttglam

In the last 2 months, I have gotten the Michael Kors Carine, Jet set Extra Large pouch, and the Kate Spade Vanity bag as gifts.


----------



## Narnanz

Punkkitten said:


> Metallic love continues.
> Marte Egele Toy Esse in Metallic Blue lizard
> Its the same color as a pair of Sketchers I had in high school.  She is itty-bitty (I have to tetris my phone in) but soooo pretty and very unique looking
> 
> View attachment 4788144


Is this one of the brands that PF Blog talked about last month?
That is a seriously cool colour.


----------



## Punkkitten

I


Narnanz said:


> Is this one of the brands that PF Blog talked about last month?
> That is a seriously cool colour.


Thank you!!!
They were not featured on either black owned list here. I learned about them from Mel Soldera who I watch on YouTube and follow on Instagram.  I was taken with how sweet the designer is too!

As soon as I saw the color I thought it was the one.  It reminds me of a pair of shoes I owned when I was about 16....and never forgot about how much I loved them.  Its almost Cinderella blue with some bibbidy bobbidy thrown in like! Heehee


----------



## shoemetheworld

After some help and feedback from tpf, I got the Saint Laurent mini Lou camera bag in pebble and I'm in love!


----------



## Venessa84

A few more beauties for my collection...




I’m a huge fan of the bumbag so finally caved and had one personalized. 




This Dior Voyage tote is just perfect for travel and whatever else I decide to use it for.



	

		
			
		

		
	
‘

Another Saint Laurent Sac De Jour...just because I loved the colors on this and the price was amazing!




And the long awaited LV men’s trio. Wow, this is such a great grab and go bag.


----------



## maggiesze1

Wanted to try out the clear bag trend...I wanted a bag that I can easily wipe off with disinfecting wipes and did not want to spend $$$$ for one...so I looked on Amazon and saw this bag had good reviews and seemed like good quality and it was cheap. So, I just got it today and it actually is very nicely made!

Can't wait to use it! It looks so cute with all my goodies in it!


----------



## JenJBS

My Massaccesi Alexia-midi in Amethyst Pompei arrived. Hard to capture the color; but it's a beautiful purple, pink undertones, that my camera exaggerates. Love the size!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> My Massaccesi Alexia-midi in Amethyst Pompei arrived. Hard to capture the color; but it's a beautiful purple, pink undertones, that my camera exaggerates. Love the size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791240
> View attachment 4791241


Gorgeous color!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Gorgeous color!



Thank you!


----------



## MaryThorpe

My husband got this for me   it just arrived, coach dreamer tattoo ( coachxchelseachamplain) its gorgeous


----------



## Kimbashop

Massaccesi Little Valerie Crossbody Satchel


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> Massaccesi Little Valerie Crossbody Satchel
> View attachment 4791431


This is adorable! It looks like a school bag. Is it hard to open?


----------



## GrRoxy

I enjoy cult gaia designs. So perfect for summer. This one has long crossbody « strap » but I like to wrap it around wrist.


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> This is adorable! It looks like a school bag. Is it hard to open?


Thank you!  I am learning how to work the clasps; it took me a few tries to get it down. I love school satchels and always wanted one. This one is very small and wears as a crossbody. It’s cute and fun.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Massaccesi Little Valerie Crossbody Satchel
> View attachment 4791431



Great bag! Such a fun, bright red! Is that the silver or light gunmetal hardware? Congratulations!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Great bag! Such a fun, bright red! Is that the silver or light gunmetal hardware? Congratulations!


Thank you! It is light gunmetal. It is very pretty, like a silvery grey. I almost ordered it in the amethyst Pompeii


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! It is light gunmetal. It is very pretty, like a silvery grey. I almost ordered it in the amethyst Pompeii



Given how much I love the dark gunmetal, it makes sense I like the light gunmetal - and it looks incredible with the red leather you picked. Why am I not surprised you like the Amethyst color???


----------



## sorberry

My new purchases for this month and probably my last purchases for a loooong time! But just couldn’t resist the sales going on, especially around my birthday!

Anyway, meet my new Chanel WOC, Chloe Tess, and Fion Minion bag... Oh, and I also have a LV multipochette on its way


----------



## whateve

sorberry said:


> My new purchases for this month and probably my last purchases for a loooong time! But just couldn’t resist the sales going on, especially around my birthday!
> 
> Anyway, meet my new Chanel WOC, Chloe Tess, and Fion Minion bag... Oh, and I also have a LV multipochette on its way
> 
> View attachment 4795130


I just realized those are minions on the white bag. How adorable!


----------



## MaryThorpe

whateve said:


> I just realized those are minions on the white bag. How adorable!


I had to amplify the image when I saw this, so cute  my son was obsessed with minions from age 1-3, what fun bag , hit me right in the nostalgia


----------



## JenJBS

Saw this on sale on yoox.com and couldn't resist...  Maison Margiela


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> Saw this on sale on yoox.com and couldn't resist...  Maison Margiela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795837
> View attachment 4795838


That is seriously cool!


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> That is seriously cool!



Thank you!


----------



## luxurylucy

LV Twice!


----------



## sorberry

MaryThorpe said:


> I had to amplify the image when I saw this, so cute  my son was obsessed with minions from age 1-3, what fun bag , hit me right in the nostalgia



Here’s a closeup of the bag! I love minions and just couldn’t resist how cute this bag was! Love the subtle way they were incorporated into the design of this bag!


----------



## jesvnew

The latest ❤  (Loewe)


----------



## keodi

Balenciaga first


----------



## jesvnew

keodi said:


> View attachment 4797598
> 
> Balenciaga first


a classic


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> A few more beauties for my collection...
> 
> View attachment 4789645
> 
> 
> I’m a huge fan of the bumbag so finally caved and had one personalized.
> 
> View attachment 4789646
> 
> 
> This Dior Voyage tote is just perfect for travel and whatever else I decide to use it for.
> 
> View attachment 4789647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘
> 
> Another Saint Laurent Sac De Jour...just because I loved the colors on this and the price was amazing!
> 
> View attachment 4789648
> 
> 
> And the long awaited LV men’s trio. Wow, this is such a great grab and go bag.


I really love the shoes and the Dior tote together! Lucky!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Massaccesi Little Valerie Crossbody Satchel
> View attachment 4791431


I need this!!!
Does yours have an outside back pocket?


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Saw this on sale on yoox.com and couldn't resist...  Maison Margiela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795837
> View attachment 4795838


Totally cool and cute at the same time!


----------



## JenJBS

keodi said:


> View attachment 4797598
> 
> Balenciaga first



Gorgeous!    Congratulations on a wonderful new bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Totally cool and cute at the same time!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## keodi

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!    Congratulations on a wonderful new bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love the shoes and the Dior tote together! Lucky!!!


Thank you hun! It was a match made in Heaven...lol


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> I need this!!!
> Does yours have an outside back pocket?


It does! I had Marco (Massaccesi) add one, which is handy for when i need to get at something quick and don't want to open the bag itself. The pocket runs the length of the bag:



it is quickly becoming a favorite bag for me.
Also, if you are interested in ordering one, note that it comes in a variety of leathers and colors. I wanted mine to feel like a travel field bag so it has a casual, natural vibe. But you can make the style a bit dressier with a smoother leather. You can color block it to. PM me if you want more deets.


----------



## sundreamer

My beautiful new Polene. I also got a matching LV bandeau to go with it.


----------



## Narnanz

Balenciaga classic city in Emerald


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> It does! I had Marco (Massaccesi) add one, which is handy for when i need to get at something quick and don't want to open the bag itself. The pocket runs the length of the bag:
> 
> View attachment 4798586
> 
> it is quickly becoming a favorite bag for me.
> Also, if you are interested in ordering one, note that it comes in a variety of leathers and colors. I wanted mine to feel like a travel field bag so it has a casual, natural vibe. But you can make the style a bit dressier with a smoother leather. You can color block it to. PM me if you want more deets.


That's really nice. I really love having an outside pocket. I think it's a treat!


----------



## Sunshine mama

sundreamer said:


> My beautiful new Polene. I also got a matching LV bandeau to go with it.
> 
> View attachment 4798588


The bandeau and the bag are made for each other! What a great pairing. It's soooo pretty!


----------



## sundreamer

Sunshine mama said:


> The bandeau and the bag are made for each other! What a great pairing. It's soooo pretty!


Thank you! I had been thinking of buying this color since it was released. Really happy with it


----------



## indiaink

Celine Soft Cube in Navy, found hiding in a cabinet at Saks Off Fifth yesterday afternoon. And yes, I had the manager check the system, no more to be found anywhere.


----------



## Venessa84

My Dior beauties 




And my fave part of the D-lite


----------



## littleblackbag

indiaink said:


> Celine Soft Cube in Navy, found hiding in a cabinet at Saks Off Fifth yesterday afternoon. And yes, I had the manager check the system, no more to be found anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 4799568


I debated about getting this bag a couple of years ago, but went with a micro belt bag instead. Wish they still made this design! Enjoy... xxx


----------



## reginaPhalange

Did some shopping last month for my birthday and bought a few things ♥️
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 I bought the LV Reverse Double Zip Pochette, another Gucci Soho Disco, this time in red for a pop of colour, & a pair of Fold-down Ace Sneakers, and the Celine Small Vertical Cabas Tote in Navy, which is the perfect medium size bag for me and so understated ♥️


----------



## lVfanatic2004

I purchased two handbags to lift my spirits during quarantine - a preloved Diorama (rose poudre) and a new Givenchy Antigona Soft (small pearl gray). Contrary to my screen name, I am not nearly as LV addicted as I once was. The quality and beauty of Dior, Givenchy, and YSL have quickly won me over .


----------



## maggiesze1

My first Longchamp bag!


----------



## Narnanz

Preloved new to me Dooney and Bourke.
Sorry...have no idea what the style name is.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Petit Sac Plat x 2
The glasses are there for a size reference.


----------



## shoemetheworld

I've been on the hunt for a speedy nano alternative for the longest time. 

Found this beautiful vintage Fendi mini Boston bag in the pequin canvas print! Just arrived from DCT vintage Japan. In excellent condition except for a few minor nicks on the handles.


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> Petit Sac Plat x 2
> The glasses are there for a size reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810029


You do love your mini bags...and these are adorable!


----------



## baghag91

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela camera bag.


Cool!! I just ordered my first mm6 bag, how are you liking yours?


----------



## JenJBS

baghag91 said:


> Cool!! I just ordered my first mm6 bag, how are you liking yours?



I really like it. Got my second Maison Margiela bag last week. I hope you like your MM6 bag! Looking forward to seeing a pic of it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> You do love your mini bags...and these are adorable!


Thank you.    I do love how comfortable they are. And they are cute too.


----------



## IntheOcean

shoemetheworld said:


> I've been on the hunt for a speedy nano alternative for the longest time.
> 
> Found this beautiful vintage Fendi mini Boston bag in the pequin canvas print! Just arrived from DCT vintage Japan. In excellent condition except for a few minor nicks on the handles.
> 
> View attachment 4811014


Wow, it's a beauty!     Congrats!
There's just something about vintage bowling/boston bags... (Can't even explain it!)


----------



## shoemetheworld

IntheOcean said:


> Wow, it's a beauty!     Congrats!
> There's just something about vintage bowling/boston bags... (Can't even explain it!)


Thank you!  I definitely caught the vintage bag bug, especially now seeing the resurgence of so many vintage styles. I figure, why not go back to the originals rather than the new versions of them.


----------



## Nibb

Sunshine mama said:


> Petit Sac Plat x 2
> The glasses are there for a size reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810029


So cute! Love your specs too


----------



## sdkitty

OS Rebecca Minkoff Matinee


----------



## diane278

I recently bought this bag from Mirta. I saw their ad on tpf and checked it out.  I was looking for a basic round bag. It‘s beautifully made...especially for the price.


----------



## maggiesze1

Addicted to buying slgs...so grabbed some super colorful and shiny ones!  

The metallic rainbow card case is from Kurt Geiger and the other 3 are from Skinnydip London..


----------



## shoemetheworld

maggiesze1 said:


> Addicted to buying slgs...so grabbed some super colorful and shiny ones!
> 
> The metallic rainbow card case is from Kurt Geiger and the other 3 are from Skinnydip London..
> View attachment 4815350
> 
> View attachment 4815351


These are amazing! Always a sucker for colourful and unique SLGs. Makes it so easy to know what I'm grabbing from my bag.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

diane278 said:


> I recently bought this bag from Mirta. I saw their ad on tpf and checked it out.  I was looking for a basic round bag. It‘s beautifully made...especially for the price.
> View attachment 4813349


I love your style  You're looking great


----------



## IntheOcean

maggiesze1 said:


> Addicted to buying slgs...so grabbed some super colorful and shiny ones!
> 
> The metallic rainbow card case is from Kurt Geiger and the other 3 are from Skinnydip London..
> View attachment 4815350
> 
> View attachment 4815351


The Kurt Geiger cardholder is soooo pretty! If you have other already used items by this brand, how are they holding up?


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Addicted to buying slgs...so grabbed some super colorful and shiny ones!
> 
> The metallic rainbow card case is from Kurt Geiger and the other 3 are from Skinnydip London..
> View attachment 4815350
> 
> View attachment 4815351


Love the fruits. Thanks for  sharing!


----------



## maggiesze1

IntheOcean said:


> The Kurt Geiger cardholder is soooo pretty! If you have other already used items by this brand, how are they holding up?


Thank you!   The card holder is so far the only item I have from Kurt Geiger...but from reviews I've seen...the leather seems durable and the bags seems to hold up quite well.


----------



## IntheOcean

maggiesze1 said:


> Thank you!   The card holder is so far the only item I have from Kurt Geiger...but from reviews I've seen...the leather seems durable and the bags seems to hold up quite well.


Thank you!


----------



## CharlyParis

Trademark Bucket Bag In Black for amazing Price 

Normal price 360€ buy for 54€


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Punkkitten

sundreamer said:


> My beautiful new Polene. I also got a matching LV bandeau to go with it.
> 
> View attachment 4798588





Narnanz said:


> Balenciaga classic city in Emerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798590




These GREENS!  So beautiful, ladies!  Drooling.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nibb said:


> So cute! Love your specs too


Thank you. I love my specs too! I have 2 pairs in 2 different colors! 
Thinking about getting a 3rd color.


----------



## ElenaAlex

This is my first post here so I'm quite happy to show you my preloved Giorgio Armani Amalfi Tote bag in python skin. I really loved this bag when it came out in 2006 but there was no chance to get it at that time - it is a limited edition, there was a waiting list and it was sold in a week as far as I remember. So I was very very happy to see it for sale about a week ago.


----------



## Nibb

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. I love my specs too! I have 2 pairs in 2 different colors!
> Thinking about getting a 3rd color.


I would! I have a ridiculous number of eyeglasses & your glasses are fab.


----------



## dpgyrl026

My latest.  Really into top handle structured bag these days.


----------



## lenarmc

Marc Jacobs in the color navy. I added the chain and the Coach bag charm. I would love something better than the chain for handheld.


----------



## Ninja warrior

Just received this today. Poléne- numero un in nano size. Colour is Bordeaux.


----------



## jaskg144

I just ordered this gorgeous Jimmy Choo metallic lambskin clutch for 60% off!!


----------



## JenJBS

This pretty purple Bottega Veneta Campana.


----------



## Tomsmom

JenJBS said:


> This pretty purple Bottega Veneta Campana.
> 
> View attachment 4825665


That color is gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ninja warrior said:


> Just received this today. Poléne- numero un in nano size. Colour is Bordeaux.
> 
> View attachment 4821955


Love this size. Sooo cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dpgyrl026 said:


> My latest.  Really into top handle structured bag these days.
> View attachment 4819240
> View attachment 4819241


Cute!  
Me too. I love structured top handle bags!


----------



## JenJBS

Tomsmom said:


> That color is gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

jasmynh1 said:


> I just ordered this gorgeous Jimmy Choo metallic lambskin clutch for 60% off!!
> 
> View attachment 4821964
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821966


Jimmy Choo bags are so very underrated!!!  Super cute!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> Jimmy Choo bags are so very underrated!!!  Super cute!!!



Agreed. There is definitely reason he's listed in TPF as a Premier designer.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Q Percy Flap in Sea Foam


----------



## IntheOcean

Snagged my very first Celine a few days ago. I think I'm hooked now Love it to bits, it's so elegant and spacious. Switched into in right away. It's the Asymmetrical bag from about 2011. One drawback is I can't wear it crossbody as I would've preferred, but that's OK.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> This pretty purple Bottega Veneta Campana.
> 
> View attachment 4825665


Wow! Congrats. I love the Compana. Such a pretty style. Can’t wait until you get it.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Wow! Congrats. I love the Compana. Such a pretty style. Can’t wait until you get it.



Thank you!    I'm really excited. Should ship today!


----------



## Lct08

Kurt Geiger London Bags recently caught my attention. 

I recently bought one colorful mini Kesington bag and a backpack from Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## jaskg144

Lct08 said:


> Kurt Geiger London Bags recently caught my attention.
> 
> I recently bought one colorful mini Kesington bag and a backpack from Nordstrom Rack.
> 
> View attachment 4827803
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827805
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827809



I love the Kensington bag! It’s gorgeous ☺️ KG bags always on sale here in the UK for such good prices. Their shoes are great too!


----------



## Lct08

jasmynh1 said:


> I love the Kensington bag! It’s gorgeous ☺️ KG bags always on sale here in the UK for such good prices. Their shoes are great too!


Thank you! Yes, I find it very pretty in person too!
I like how quirky the designs can be and the price is more on affordable side for a designer.


----------



## BlueCherry

IntheOcean said:


> Snagged my very first Celine a few days ago. I think I'm hooked now Love it to bits, it's so elegant and spacious. Switched into in right away. It's the Asymmetrical bag from about 2011. One drawback is I can't wear it crossbody as I would've preferred, but that's OK.
> 
> View attachment 4826461



Congratulations! Such a fabulous bag, the leather looks sumptious and impeccable. Enjoy


----------



## IntheOcean

BlueCherry said:


> Congratulations! Such a fabulous bag, the leather looks sumptious and impeccable. Enjoy


Thank you!  There is a little wrinkling on the top and wear on the corners, but apart from that, it's in great condition, yes! And the leather interior is super soft and lovely.


----------



## Julija

bought this no name bag while vacationing in San sebastian. it's been at least 15 years since i bought no name bags and it feels so funny haha. but this bag was so cute sitting in a store and here in Spain we literally get zero tourists this season, so i felt bad noone would buy it. i'm actually enjoying it way more than i thought i would so i'm pleased with the purchase


----------



## Venessa84

My love for the 19 bag has been growing strong over the past week. It’s such an amazing bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

Venessa84 said:


> My love for the 19 bag has been growing strong over the past week. It’s such an amazing bag!
> 
> View attachment 4830778


such an elegant bag. I love it in the white and gold.


----------



## maggiesze1

My newest bag that I got from Nordstrom's Anniversary sale! Its the metallic blue Kurt Geiger tote!


----------



## whateve

maggiesze1 said:


> My newest bag that I got from Nordstrom's Anniversary sale! Its the metallic blue Kurt Geiger tote!
> View attachment 4831626



That blue is fantastic!


----------



## maggiesze1

whateve said:


> That blue is fantastic!


Thank you!  It really is stunning!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Blackout City Gris Acier


----------



## LunaFox

Lct08 said:


> Kurt Geiger London Bags recently caught my attention.
> 
> I recently bought one colorful mini Kesington bag and a backpack from Nordstrom Rack.
> 
> View attachment 4827803
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827805
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827809


5o points for the Harry Potter Accessories in the back!!!!


----------



## Lct08

LunaFox said:


> 5o points for the Harry Potter Accessories in the back!!!!


Hahah! Thank you Luna!


----------



## maggiesze1

Kurt Geiger rainbow crystal Kensington bag!


----------



## pretty_lady

Alexander McQueen Shoulder Bag
I've been obsessing over this bag for a while. I wanted something different!


----------



## Narnanz

Costa Rica 2001 Court in red just finished her rehab.


----------



## Narnanz

Impulse buy on it's way....my first Deadly Ponies Mr Robin full sized. (sellers picture)


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Impulse buy on it's way....my first Deadly Ponies Mr Robin full sized. (sellers picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835642



What a bright, fun color!


----------



## tristaeliseh

A lovely Gucci "Jackie" bag from the pre-loved market! I haven't used it yet but I am excited to! Also purchased a pre-loved Fendi bag as well... though that was very impulsive. The Gucci I thought about for a while.


----------



## JenJBS

tristaeliseh said:


> A lovely Gucci "Jackie" bag from the pre-loved market! I haven't used it yet but I am excited to! Also purchased a pre-loved Fendi bag as well... though that was very impulsive. The Gucci I thought about for a while.
> 
> View attachment 4836061



Gorgeous!    Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## IntheOcean

Narnanz said:


> Costa Rica 2001 Court in red just finished her rehab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835300


What a beautiful photo you took!


----------



## Narnanz

IntheOcean said:


> What a beautiful photo you took!


it was a delicate balancing act coupled with the fear of the bag getting wet.


----------



## IntheOcean

Narnanz said:


> the bag getting wet


  The lengths we go to to get a good bag photo!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Kate Spade Cameron Street Lottie in moonstone.


----------



## XCCX

Chanel burgundy Boy bag


----------



## k5ml3k

This Lady Dior ❤️


----------



## Glttglam

Just got my first Tory Burch, the Tory Burch Robinson tote in shell pink I haven't bought as many bags this year as other but I'm surprised I bought two so close together, not trying to.


----------



## Lct08

Fossil Small Stevie Crossbody

I got in such a good price during their online sale.


----------



## IntheOcean

Lct08 said:


> Fossil Small Stevie Crossbody
> 
> I got in such a good price during their online sale.
> 
> View attachment 4840564
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840565
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840566


Congrats! It's pretty and definitely stands out


----------



## Lct08

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats! It's pretty and definitely stands out


Thank you!!


----------



## pretty_lady

My new Baby "Saint Laurent Niki".  I'm IN LOVE!


----------



## lenarmc

Coach Tabby in Chalk


----------



## Kimbashop

Massaccesi midi bucket bag.


----------



## Jordan91

Mulberry micro seaton


----------



## Kimbashop

Jordan91 said:


> Mulberry micro seaton
> 
> View attachment 4847714


That is gorgeous!


----------



## Jordan91

Kimbashop said:


> That is gorgeous!


Thank you very much  she's adorable! I love her


----------



## BeachBagGal

maggiesze1 said:


> Addicted to buying slgs...so grabbed some super colorful and shiny ones!
> 
> The metallic rainbow card case is from Kurt Geiger and the other 3 are from Skinnydip London..
> View attachment 4815350
> 
> View attachment 4815351


Those coin purses are adorable!


----------



## Kimbashop

Jordan91 said:


> Thank you very much  she's adorable! I love her


How little is she? I'm curious about the measurements.


----------



## Jordan91

Kimbashop said:


> How little is she? I'm curious about the measurements.


She is about 15cms tall and 20cms wide. I fit in mine my keys, mulberry tree purse, tissues, headphones, my phone which is a Huawei P30 Pro, sanitiser and a lip balm. She's dinky but perfect for me who doesn't carry much


----------



## Kimbashop

Jordan91 said:


> She is about 15cms tall and 20cms wide. I fit in mine my keys, mulberry tree purse, tissues, headphones, my phone which is a Huawei P30 Pro, sanitiser and a lip balm. She's dinky but perfect for me who doesn't carry much


Thanks! That is about what I'm carrying these days as well.


----------



## Jordan91

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks! That is about what I'm carrying these days as well.


In that case maybe it's time to hunt your own micro seaton out lol!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Massaccesi midi bucket bag.
> View attachment 4847293



Beautiful color!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful color!


Thank you. I am loving this bag; the goat leather continues to soften and develop a patina. And now I understand why you love bucket bags so much. They are so easy to use!


----------



## Kimbashop

Arayla Manhattan crossbody bag in bronze pebbled leather


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Nodini, in rose gold.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini, in rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 4852221


There she is! how breathtaking.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> There she is! how breathtaking.



Thank you!   Agreed...


----------



## Sneakybags

lenarmc said:


> Coach Tabby in Chalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846008



That's a Coach Parker


----------



## JenJBS

Just bought this Rebecca Minkoff beauty. I have such a weakness for the oil slick finish...   Just can't seem to resist it...


----------



## diane278

H sellier Evelyn


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Just bought this Rebecca Minkoff beauty. I have such a weakness for the oil slick finish...   Just can't seem to resist it...
> 
> View attachment 4854410
> View attachment 4854411


so pretty! I have the black and gold version of this bag. It was has been a well-loved bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> so pretty! I have the black and gold version of this bag. It was has been a well-loved bag.



Thank you!   That is great to hear! It's shipping today!


----------



## Swangudom

YSL Niki baby. All black.  I'm soooo in love


----------



## Punkkitten

All about the hands free life right now.  
Glad & Young Fanny packs.  I found them through instagram.  Handmade in Georgia by lovely ladies.  I purchased the green and the brown as early birthday gifts to me and then added the metallic blue (which i am customizing).  I have been using them almost solidly since receiving!


----------



## Rani

Swangudom said:


> YSL Niki baby. All black.  I'm soooo in love
> 
> View attachment 4855084


Love your Niki.  It looks very versatile and I love the black hardware. How will you use it? For weekends or everyday use?


----------



## Swangudom

Rani said:


> Love your Niki.  It looks very versatile and I love the black hardware. How will you use it? For weekends or everyday use?


Thank you! It is for my everyday use. I've been using it for a week. It is light and versatile. Can be a shoulder bag or crossbody. And I like that I don't have to baby it


----------



## maggiesze1

She just arrived!! ...
My customized Coach Rainbow Carrie 23 backpack!


----------



## IntheOcean

maggiesze1 said:


> She just arrived!! ...
> My customized Coach Rainbow Carrie 23 backpack!
> View attachment 4858238
> 
> View attachment 4858239
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858240
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858241


Super fun backpack!! Just the thing one needs to brighten up the upcoming fall/winter season. Congrats!


----------



## maggiesze1

IntheOcean said:


> Super fun backpack!! Just the thing one needs to brighten up the upcoming fall/winter season. Congrats!


Thank you!  It is so happy and cheery and since I got it on sale..even better!


----------



## maggiesze1

Oops forgot also this one..another clear tote to add to my collection. I have been addicted to clear bags lately..they are just too versatile and so easy to clean!!  
I feel they are like Skittles...can't just have one! 

I have this one ( from Amazon) with my Stoney Clover Lane x Hello Kitty flat pouch..so cute together!


----------



## Punkkitten

Not a bag (one IS in its way however ) but a little accessory to compliment it and to fit in all the smaller bags I've been carrying lately.
I've been home less than an hour from work and already moved in.
Preloved Balenciaga Port Feuille in Cuir


----------



## KayuuKathey

Rebecca Minkoff Red Snakeskin Mac Crossbody


----------



## BlueCherry

Was successful in ignoring this until they had to go and release it in matte grey 




and ended up buying a woc after all these years without one ...


----------



## Tomsmom

Thrifted ostrich Fendi


----------



## Tomsmom

Coach Charlie carry all in lavender


----------



## lux et veritas

Yesterday, as a very early birthday present to myself I purchased this Aspinal of London Tote in Evergreen. I legit haven't purchase a new bag in over a year(!!) and I am giddy excited to get it! 

It's my first Aspinal bag purchase -- technically, my first ever Aspinal purchase was last week. I got a latte croc card holder (which I am also awaiting delivery on).


----------



## lux et veritas

Congrats!  

I am also SO IN LOVE! *Adds to YSL wishlist* 




Swangudom said:


> YSL Niki baby. All black.  I'm soooo in love
> 
> View attachment 4855084


----------



## Tomsmom

lux et veritas said:


> Yesterday, as a very early birthday present to myself I purchased this Aspinal of London Tote in Evergreen. I legit haven't purchase a new bag in over a year(!!) and I am giddy excited to get it!
> 
> It's my first Aspinal bag purchase -- technically, my first ever Aspinal purchase was last week. I got a latte croc card holder (which I am also awaiting delivery on).
> 
> View attachment 4860810
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860813


Loving the Evergreen!


----------



## Venessa84

BlueCherry said:


> Was successful in ignoring this until they had to go and release it in matte grey
> 
> View attachment 4860609
> 
> 
> and ended up buying a woc after all these years without one ...
> 
> View attachment 4860611



I have this same WOC...it’s pretty handy when you only need the bare essentials.


----------



## Punkkitten

lux et veritas said:


> Yesterday, as a very early birthday present to myself I purchased this Aspinal of London Tote in Evergreen. I legit haven't purchase a new bag in over a year(!!) and I am giddy excited to get it!
> 
> It's my first Aspinal bag purchase -- technically, my first ever Aspinal purchase was last week. I got a latte croc card holder (which I am also awaiting delivery on).
> 
> View attachment 4860810
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860813


I do enjoy Aspinal.  I just switched out of my Aspinal green crocodile Men's card holder into my new to me balenciaga card holder.


----------



## sherrylynn

lux et veritas said:


> Yesterday, as a very early birthday present to myself I purchased this Aspinal of London Tote in Evergreen. I legit haven't purchase a new bag in over a year(!!) and I am giddy excited to get it!
> 
> It's my first Aspinal bag purchase -- technically, my first ever Aspinal purchase was last week. I got a latte croc card holder (which I am also awaiting delivery on).
> 
> View attachment 4860810
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860813


What a beautiful shade of green! I love it!


----------



## BlueCherry

Venessa84 said:


> I have this same WOC...it’s pretty handy when you only need the bare essentials.



I have always loved the Diorama but never got around to getting one. I think this is a nice looking woc


----------



## Apreferredgirl

*Just purchased my first and definitely not last GIVENCHY...it’s a PRELOVED Nightingale!! Beautiful chocolate brown color!! Perfect *


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jordan91 said:


> Mulberry micro seaton
> 
> View attachment 4847714


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Massaccesi midi bucket bag.
> View attachment 4847293


Juicy and scrumptious!


----------



## Narnanz

Because  of the postal problem in the US and around the world  , Im going thru vintage Coach withdrawls.  Two of my bags are currently stuck , one in the USA going around and around and another is finally coming to NZ via Japan...I hope.
So to get my bag rehab fix Ive been buying cheap leather bags and having some fun.
Latest  is this Cuero vaca made in Argentina leather bucket type bag.
Befores and after pics.


----------



## BowieFan1971

My new to me vintage LV Papillon 30 in Damier Ebene canvas. I love the size and how the linear pattern and curved shape compliment each other. So happy I got it! And it holds all my stuff, with room to spare.


----------



## Ashleee

My one new bag for the fall...Valextra Iside Mini Extra Milano collection. I am in love.


----------



## Volvomom

All these bags are gorgeous..... I'm dying.   My most recent purchase was the YSL medium LouLou from Copley store back in February before everything shut down.


----------



## Volvomom




----------



## sherrylynn

I am in love.


----------



## Narnanz

Ok...sometimes you are going thrifting and you see something that is completely something you might not use at all but just couldn't leave it behind. 
See the below example....really good quality No Name made in China vinyl bag in a brown croc effect ...its huge...so huge.
A bag of no importance,  but can you just imagine going to the Farmers market and lugging this around with all your goodies.


----------



## 880

One of the last bags I bought, I didn’t even consider when it came out originally. . . 42 JPG shoulder fringe kelly (an extremely unpopular bag on TPF at the time, but I love it now). I’m short 5’2”, medium build, larger shoulder and arm, not petite, so it doesn’t look quite as large on me as it does on those with a petite frame.


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> One of the last bags I bought, I didn’t even consider when it came out originally. . . 42 JPG shoulder fringe kelly (an extremely unpopular bag on TPF at the time, but I love it now). I’m short 5’2”, medium build, larger shoulder and arm, not petite, so it doesn’t look quite as large on me as it does on those with a petite frame.
> View attachment 4865484



Congratulations on your new bag!


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your new bag!


Thank you! I got a great deal on it! Hugs


----------



## Love Of My Life

880 said:


> One of the last bags I bought, I didn’t even consider when it came out originally. . . 42 JPG shoulder fringe kelly (an extremely unpopular bag on TPF at the time, but I love it now). I’m short 5’2”, medium build, larger shoulder and arm, not petite, so it doesn’t look quite as large on me as it does on those with a petite frame.
> View attachment 4865484



This is a really fun bag.  enjoy it..


----------



## Volvomom

Narnanz said:


> Because  of the postal problem in the US and around the world  , Im going thru vintage Coach withdrawls.  Two of my bags are currently stuck , one in the USA going around and around and another is finally coming to NZ via Japan...I hope.
> So to get my bag rehab fix Ive been buying cheap leather bags and having some fun.
> Latest  is this Cuero vaca made in Argentina leather bucket type bag.
> Befores and after pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861323
> View attachment 4861324


Wow...... awesome bag.


----------



## Venessa84

Hermes Evelyne...first purchase from the boutique!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I just realized I haven't posted my purchases in this thread.  Anyway, here is my Coco Handle, purchased a little while ago.  Still haven't worn the bag outside yet.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Venessa84 said:


> Hermes Evelyne...first purchase from the boutique!
> 
> View attachment 4866397


Beautiful color!  Congratulations.


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4866641
> 
> I just realized I haven't posted my purchases in this thread.  Anyway, here is my Coco Handle, purchased a little while ago.  Still haven't worn the bag outside yet.


this is gorgeous! Hope you can take her for a trip outside soon!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> this is gorgeous! Hope you can take her for a trip outside soon!


Thank you!  I just need to get over my concerns about hand sanitizer getting on the leather and suchlike, and just enjoy the bag!


----------



## RT1

Venessa84 said:


> Hermes Evelyne...first purchase from the boutique!
> 
> View attachment 4866397


This is really gorgeous!


----------



## Greenredapple

My most recent purchase. Moynat Cabotin in redcurrant red.


----------



## Punkkitten

Some preloved Balenciagas
2006 First in Emerald and a black trousse makeup bag that I will make into a crossbody.
The leather on these is insanely soft...and i wants some MOAR although I think i used up my birthday cash   
Not to mention i rarely CARRY a bag anymore.  I miss being safe and "doing things"


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Got this Hermes Mini Aline from Fashionphile. I LOVE it, in the process of getting it authenticated...hope its real!


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Also, just got this Celine Small Drawstring with Emerald Green trim. Got it off Celine website


----------



## MrsSlocomb

MrsSlocomb said:


> View attachment 4866922
> 
> Got this Hermes Mini Aline from Fashionphile. I LOVE it, in the process of getting it authenticated...hope its real!


Got the email from the authenticators....its real!


----------



## Narnanz

I seem to be inundating this thread with my thrifted bags bought to rehab to alleviate my boredom....sorry...but I need an outlet.
The Rialto leather bag just needed a condition...never heard of the brand and cant find much about it online. 
Before
	

		
			
		

		
	



After


----------



## maggiesze1

My newest and probably my last handbag purchase of the year...Ms. Clapton!


----------



## Volvomom

Narnanz said:


> I seem to be inundating this thread with my thrifted bags bought to rehab to alleviate my boredom....sorry...but I need an outlet.
> The Rialto leather bag just needed a condition...never heard of the brand and cant find much about it online.
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868262
> 
> After
> View attachment 4868263


Gorgeous bag......


----------



## MrsSlocomb

This is my haul from yesterday.  I didn't mean to spend this much, but I got REALLY lucky at Chanel, so I just combined my birthday for next month, and now I'll be on a shopping ban until next March - Part 1
Hermes: I was eyeing this scarf online, I've been using my luxury scarves as face masks, so that is how I justified this to myself



Chanel shoes: I was looking for the new green textile ballet flats that are online right now, but they only had the pink & yellow.  I only had the pink lambskin so I figured that I should get the traditional nude lambskin


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Part 2
LV Epi Leather Pochette
I went it to see if they had the Alma BB in Rose Ballerine epi leather, but it wasn't in the store.  I tried on a Monogram Alma BB, but it seemed a little big for me.  I don't carry a lot.  They had this Pochette in Rose Ballerina, for me I'm glad I got this instead of the Alma





LV Petit Sac Plat
This was my only goal yesterday, so I got lucky again.  I'm not a big monogram fan, but this 1854 seems somehow different.  I had seen the PSP in epi leather online, but I never ordered it because I wanted to check it in person so make sure my phone fit (but JUST barely).  I'm still not sure if I will keep this bag, I don't know how much it will fit in with my wardrobe.  I might sell it...


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Part 3
Big Score!!
Chanel Wallet on Chain in GREEN. I wasn't even going to into Chanel, but as I was walking my this deep bright green caught my eye.  I've been looking for a small all green bag for months.  I've been looking at Chanel WOC online, but nothing really caught my eye.  I don't have any Chanel bags because I'm not big on the quilting.  But the green drew me in, and they had the brand new seasonal colors in.  They had several card holders, boy WOC, and medium classic flap. They also had the classic WOC.  I fell in love immediately. These colors are still not listed online yet.  I got sooo lucky!


----------



## Biogirl1

MrsSlocomb said:


> This is my haul from yesterday.  I didn't mean to spend this much, but I got REALLY lucky at Chanel, so I just combined my birthday for next month, and now I'll be on a shopping ban until next March - Part 1
> Hermes: I was eyeing this scarf online, I've been using my luxury scarves as face masks, so that is how I justified this to myself
> View attachment 4871217
> View attachment 4871218
> 
> Chanel shoes: I was looking for the new green textile ballet flats that are online right now, but they only had the pink & yellow.  I only had the pink lambskin so I figured that I should get the traditional nude lambskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871241
> View attachment 4871242


Love the scarf!


----------



## Kimbashop

Greenredapple said:


> My most recent purchase. Moynat Cabotin in redcurrant red.
> 
> View attachment 4866753


stunning bag. I love Moynat designs.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Rough & Tumble Truffle in Honed Purple with a fun lining


----------



## Narnanz

shoes+handbags said:


> Rough & Tumble Truffle in Honed Purple with a fun lining
> View attachment 4871284
> 
> View attachment 4871285


That leather looks like butter..and I love the lining.


----------



## MooMooVT

MrsSlocomb said:


> Part 2
> LV Epi Leather Pochette
> I went it to see if they had the Alma BB in Rose Ballerine epi leather, but it wasn't in the store.  I tried on a Monogram Alma BB, but it seemed a little big for me.  I don't carry a lot.  They had this Pochette in Rose Ballerina, for me I'm glad I got this instead of the Alma
> View attachment 4871243
> View attachment 4871246
> 
> View attachment 4871245
> 
> LV Petit Sac Plat
> This was my only goal yesterday, so I got lucky again.  I'm not a big monogram fan, but this 1854 seems somehow different.  I had seen the PSP in epi leather online, but I never ordered it because I wanted to check it in person so make sure my phone fit (but JUST barely).  I'm still not sure if I will keep this bag, I don't know how much it will fit in with my wardrobe.  I might sell it...
> View attachment 4871247
> View attachment 4871248
> View attachment 4871249


WOW! Both are gorgeous! Enjoy


----------



## shoes+handbags

Narnanz said:


> That leather looks like butter..and I love the lining.


Thank you! It is like butter and it smells amazing!


----------



## BowieFan1971

My new to me LV Alma PM in Damier Ebene. Happy 50th birthday to me!!! Got her for a steal, so I couldn’t say no. After some love, here she is!


----------



## Volvomom

It's gorgeous


----------



## Volvomom

I need ideas for my own 50th.....ugh.    not over 5k.....that rules out Chanel????    I already have diamond studs, tennis bracelet, diamond pendants, etc.   Or do I go jewelry, watch, high bag.  Help please.  How is that I'm going to be 50...i still feel like a kid.


----------



## QuelleFromage

This is the last one...I've gone minimal! Will take me everywhere I go lately, and a good cause as well


----------



## QuelleFromage

Volvomom said:


> I need ideas for my own 50th.....ugh.    not over 5k.....that rules out Chanel????    I already have diamond studs, tennis bracelet, diamond pendants, etc.   Or do I go jewelry, watch, high bag.  Help please.  How is that I'm going to be 50...i still feel like a kid.


What's your favorite bag in the world? The mini Chanels are still under 5K.


----------



## Volvomom

Do you do work for the innocence project???


----------



## Volvomom

Can you show me a picture of a mini chanel??   At first I was thinking a Valentino rock stud bag.   I love those too.


----------



## Volvomom

I like this one in the beige color.   And I love the lady Dior......but what color????   I love them all.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MrsSlocomb said:


> Part 3
> Big Score!!
> Chanel Wallet on Chain in GREEN. I wasn't even going to into Chanel, but as I was walking my this deep bright green caught my eye.  I've been looking for a small all green bag for months.  I've been looking at Chanel WOC online, but nothing really caught my eye.  I don't have any Chanel bags because I'm not big on the quilting.  But the green drew me in, and they had the brand new seasonal colors in.  They had several card holders, boy WOC, and medium classic flap. They also had the classic WOC.  I fell in love immediately. These colors are still not listed online yet.  I got sooo lucky!
> View attachment 4871263
> View attachment 4871264
> View attachment 4871266


Gorgeous color! ❤️


----------



## MaryThorpe

Coach x chelsea champlain,  tattoo dreamer in evergreen


----------



## shoemetheworld

As this pandemic drags on, I find myself more and more drawn to small carefree crossbody bags. 

Finally pulled the trigger on the Prada re edition 2005 in the black nylon! I'm already sure I'll be using it tons.


----------



## victoroliveira

This gorgeous preloved celine classic.


----------



## westvillage

This girl right here ... Bottega Veneta cervo satchel. She’s an easy bag to get in and out of, and on the small side for a satchel which is perfect for me. I’m using a strap I owned for its width and comfort though it doesn’t completely match.


----------



## Tomsmom

westvillage said:


> This girl right here ... Bottega Veneta cervo satchel. She’s an easy bag to get in and out of, and on the small side for a satchel which is perfect for me. I’m using a strap I owned for its width and comfort though it doesn’t completely match.
> 
> View attachment 4876417


I love it!!


----------



## 880

Volvomom said:


> I need ideas for my own 50th.....ugh.    not over 5k.....that rules out Chanel????    I already have diamond studs, tennis bracelet, diamond pendants, etc.   Or do I go jewelry, watch, high bag.  Help please.  How is that I'm going to be 50...i still feel like a kid.


Happy birthday @Volvomom and @BowieFan1971! Volvomom, There are plenty of Chanel items under 5K. (For examples, see this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...seen-where-no-chatting-please.937411/page-384). More, if you go preloved.
@BowieFan1971, your alma is so pretty! Wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## QuelleFromage

Volvomom said:


> Do you do work for the innocence project???


I do not, but I have contributed money to them. If I worked there I would not post their tote bag, that would be unethical.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Volvomom said:


> Can you show me a picture of a mini chanel??   At first I was thinking a Valentino rock stud bag.   I love those too.


This is the first example on Chanel.com but there are less ornate small flaps available also, some more in the $3k range. Maybe check the Chanel forum. I had a mini for a while and it was a great bag.









						Flap Bags - Handbags — Fashion | CHANEL
					

The flap bags creations of the latest Fashion collections on the CHANEL official website.




					www.chanel.com


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> Happy birthday @Volvomom and @BowieFan1971! Volvomom, There are plenty of Chanel items under 5K. (For examples, see this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...seen-where-no-chatting-please.937411/page-384). More, if you go preloved.
> @BowieFan1971, your alma is so pretty! Wear it in good health and happiness


Thanks! Hard to believe I am 50, but I feel good about it. It’s just weird...LOL
Volvomom, if Chanel is really what you want, please consider pre-loved. There are so many bags in amazing condition out there in your budget and your range of choice would expand so much more. Congrats! And good luck!


----------



## Volvomom

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! Hard to believe I am 50, but I feel good about it. It’s just weird...LOL
> Volvomom, if Chanel is really what you want, please consider pre-loved. There are so many bags in amazing condition out there in your budget and your range of choice would expand so much more. Congrats! And good luck!


I actually love this too...... I truly enjoy seeing all these beautiful bags here.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Volvomom said:


> I actually love this too...... I truly enjoy seeing all these beautiful bags here.
> 
> View attachment 4878566


Great cross between classic Chanel and the Rockstud you were eying!


----------



## Volvomom

Where do you find a pre-loved Chanel??   What is reputable, iy have no idea.   I'm really not familiar with Chanel, so I wouldn't know about fakes, etc.  Why don't you guys post mod shots using your chanel!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Volvomom said:


> Where do you find a pre-loved Chanel??   What is reputable, iy have no idea.   I'm really not familiar with Chanel, so I wouldn't know about fakes, etc.  Why don't you guys post mod shots using your chanel!!!!



There are tons of mod shots in the Chanel forum, on different Threads.


----------



## jaskg144

This amazing Bally Janelle just arrived today  I ordered it from the outlet, it was over 50% off!


----------



## whateve

Volvomom said:


> Where do you find a pre-loved Chanel??   What is reputable, iy have no idea.   I'm really not familiar with Chanel, so I wouldn't know about fakes, etc.  Why don't you guys post mod shots using your chanel!!!!


We have a wonderful authenticator in the Chanel forum. I don't know anything about Chanel either, and she authenticated my ebay purchase.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I've purchased a Marc by Marc Jacobs Isabelle - ( I've also seen Percy Flap - can anybody clarify that for me please?) - in turquoise and a Percy in lime green.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

small Neo City


----------



## IntheOcean

Pollie-Jean said:


> small Neo City
> 
> View attachment 4879994


I'm curious if this bag will soften with time. Beautiful color, by the way!


----------



## Amazona

I caved. Coach Cassie in Taupe. And I feel no shame!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

IntheOcean said:


> I'm curious if this bag will soften with time. Beautiful color, by the way!


No , I don't think so . The leather is firm and will stay in shape if you don't use excessive violence


----------



## Christofle

Pollie-Jean said:


> small Neo City
> 
> View attachment 4879994



What a gorgeous grey.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Christofle said:


> What a gorgeous grey.


 isn't it ? Thanks


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> small Neo City
> 
> View attachment 4879994


Very nice, looks like they finally came up with a winner.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Very nice, looks like they finally came up with a winner.


Yes, a notable exception to all the garbage they currently produce


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes, a notable exception to all the garbage they currently produce


Amen to that.


----------



## BlueCherry

Pollie-Jean said:


> small Neo City
> 
> View attachment 4879994



As soon as I saw this exact bag I knew you would buy it 

Congratulations, it’s lovely


----------



## JenJBS

Purple Mini MAC arrived! Listed as Like New... Nope. Some minor scuffs on the leather and scratches on the metal feet. Why can't sellers just be honest??? And shipped in a large padded envelope, rather than a box - not even a dust bag to add a layer of protection. But good enough, and cheap enough, I'm keeping it. I do love the color!


----------



## Volvomom

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! Hard to believe I am 50, but I feel good about it. It’s just weird...LOL
> Volvomom, if Chanel is really what you want, please consider pre-loved. There are so many bags in amazing condition out there in your budget and your range of choice would expand so much more. Congrats! And good luck!


Thank you!!!!!    I'm looking now, the big 50 in June.   How did it happen, I still feel 30.   I've been on the Dior side too.


----------



## Volvomom

Volvomom said:


> Thank you!!!!!    I'm looking now, the big 50 in June.   How did it happen, I still feel 30.   I've been on the Dior side too.


I love everyone's bags!!!!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Purple Mini MAC arrived! Listed as Like New... Nope. Some minor scuffs on the leather and scratches on the metal feet. Why can't sellers just be honest??? And shipped in a large padded envelope, rather than a box - not even a dust bag to add a layer of protection. But good enough, and cheap enough, I'm keeping it. I do love the color!
> 
> View attachment 4881429


What a great color! You always get the best purples!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ashleee said:


> My one new bag for the fall...Valextra Iside Mini Extra Milano collection. I am in love.
> 
> View attachment 4862888


This is so beautiful and cute at the same time!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> What a great color! You always get the best purples!



Thank you!   BV MonaLisa is still my favorite.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Purple Mini MAC arrived! Listed as Like New... Nope. Some minor scuffs on the leather and scratches on the metal feet. Why can't sellers just be honest??? And shipped in a large padded envelope, rather than a box - not even a dust bag to add a layer of protection. But good enough, and cheap enough, I'm keeping it. I do love the color!
> 
> View attachment 4881429


It's definitely a beautiful juicy color!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> It's definitely a beautiful juicy color!



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Purple Mini MAC arrived! Listed as Like New... Nope. Some minor scuffs on the leather and scratches on the metal feet. Why can't sellers just be honest??? And shipped in a large padded envelope, rather than a box - not even a dust bag to add a layer of protection. But good enough, and cheap enough, I'm keeping it. I do love the color!
> 
> View attachment 4881429


Beautiful purple! I do love these bags.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Beautiful purple! I do love these bags.



Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Dune leopard print calf hair bag...not expensive, but super cute.


----------



## shoemetheworld

Got two bags off my wishlist from the Staud sample sale!! 

Introducing my new Bissett and Moon bags.


----------



## Narnanz

shoemetheworld said:


> Got two bags off my wishlist from the Staud sample sale!!
> 
> Introducing my new Bissett and Moon bags.
> 
> View attachment 4886962


Those are beautiful.


----------



## shoemetheworld

Narnanz said:


> Those are beautiful.


Thank you! I've been really drawn to Staud's structured bags lately. Happy to finally get my hands on some.


----------



## Venessa84

By far the best Louis Vuitton Capucines ever made


----------



## BowieFan1971

I am SO EXCITED!!!! I have wanted a LV Saleya PM DE ever once I saw one I couldn’t afford at Dillard’s. Totally turned my head! Bid on this bag last weekend last weekend and lost, figured it just wasn’t meant to be. Well, guess what bag came back on auction because the bidder never paid for it?!?! This time I won it! And for less than the first seller paid! It WAS meant to be mine!!!!
Can’t. Wait. For. It. To. Get. Here!!!!


----------



## k5ml3k

This little cutie bootie


----------



## shoes+handbags

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am SO EXCITED!!!! I have wanted a LV Saleya PM DE ever once I saw one I couldn’t afford at Dillard’s. Totally turned my head! Bid on this bag last weekend last weekend and lost, figured it just wasn’t meant to be. Well, guess what bag came back on auction because the bidder never paid for it?!?! This time I won it! And for less than the first seller paid! It WAS meant to be mine!!!!
> Can’t. Wait. For. It. To. Get. Here!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4887123


This post made me smile! I’m so happy for you! Congratulations on getting the bag you’ve wanted for a long time.


----------



## BowieFan1971

shoes+handbags said:


> This post made me smile! I’m so happy for you! Congratulations on getting the bag you’ve wanted for a long time.


After I get it and make it look as pretty as it can be, I am definitely going to post in October finds!


----------



## JenJBS

Venessa84 said:


> By far the best Louis Vuitton Capucines ever made
> 
> View attachment 4887071
> View attachment 4887072



Gorgeous bag!  Love the color and the abalone shell logo!


----------



## Venessa84

Thank you Jen! Loving the uniqueness of the hardware too.


----------



## dpgyrl026

My newest baby!!  I’m so in love.  This is my 1st Bvlgari purchase. This is the Bvlgari Serpenti Forever Crossbody.  I’m obsessed with the whole Serpenti line, and will buy more down the line.  Don’t see myself buying any other brands for a while

The weather in TX is dreary, so I also posted a pic from the seller so you can see the it’s true beauty ❤️


----------



## whateve

dpgyrl026 said:


> My newest baby!!  I’m so in love.  This is my 1st Bvlgari purchase. This is the Bvlgari Serpenti Forever Crossbody.  I’m obsessed with the whole Serpenti line, and will buy more down the line.  Don’t see myself buying any other brands for a while
> 
> The weather in TX is dreary, so I also posted a pic from the seller so you can see the it’s true beauty ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888065


This is gorgeous! I've been tempted by this brand for awhile.


----------



## dpgyrl026

whateve said:


> This is gorgeous! I've been tempted by this brand for awhile.


I fell in love at first sight the first time I saw a photo of it. This was like 3 months ago.  I know it’s been big in Asia, but my heart skips a beat every time I see it on a Korean drama ❤️


----------



## Cool Breeze

dpgyrl026 said:


> My newest baby!!  I’m so in love.  This is my 1st Bvlgari purchase. This is the Bvlgari Serpenti Forever Crossbody.  I’m obsessed with the whole Serpenti line, and will buy more down the line.  Don’t see myself buying any other brands for a while
> 
> The weather in TX is dreary, so I also posted a pic from the seller so you can see the it’s true beauty ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888065


Simply stunning!  Wear it in good health


----------



## JenJBS

My Teddi Joelle bag arrived! I posted a pull reveal and review (including mod shots) if anyone is interested.





__





						Teddi Joelle Reveal/Review
					

Just got my Albany Tote from Teddi Joelle's Italian Collaboration (Italy X Teddi Jollle) collection. Since I don't see other posts about this brand, I thought I'd do a full review of the bag.  The leather is really smooth, and decently thick (I doubt it's full thickness, but that means it's also...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Tomsmom

Scored NWT at the thrift, Frye studded shoulder bag


----------



## BowieFan1971

I sourced and reconditioned this LV Trocadero 24 made in April of 1986. She’s gorgeous!!!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

I just got myself the Alma BB in DE. I sold my Neverfull DE because I never use it. And I wanted something small with a zipper but not the speedy as I have the 30B DE. I’m so happy I got it!!!! 
She looks different than it did last time I tried it on in the store. (4 years ago) They changed the leather on the DE. I didn’t know how I feel about it. It’s a little rubbery feely...But at the same time maybe they did it for a reason and I’m enjoying her for now❤️


----------



## IntheOcean

BowieFan1971 said:


> I sourced and reconditioned this LV Trocadero 24 made in April of 1986. She’s gorgeous!!!


Awesome color! And the bag itself is a perfect camera bag, IMO - nicely sized, epi leather, one compartment, adjustable strap. Congrats!


----------



## BowieFan1971

shoes+handbags said:


> This post made me smile! I’m so happy for you! Congratulations on getting the bag you’ve wanted for a long time.



She’s here!!!! A day early and practically perfect. Everything I could have wanted!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

IntheOcean said:


> Awesome color! And the bag itself is a perfect camera bag, IMO - nicely sized, epi leather, one compartment, adjustable strap. Congrats!



It’s a first LV for a friend. She wanted a camera bag...she’s getting a camera bag. Can’t wait for her to see it!


----------



## IntheOcean

BowieFan1971 said:


> It’s a first LV for a friend. She wanted a camera bag...she’s getting a camera bag. Can’t wait for her to see it!


I hope she'll love it. I certainly would!


----------



## shoes+handbags

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!! A day early and practically perfect. Everything I could have wanted!!!!


She’s beautiful and perfect!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Zanellato Postina


----------



## RT1

Pollie-Jean said:


> Zanellato Postina
> 
> View attachment 4892960


Wow...I really like the look of this one.


----------



## Narnanz

Ive been using my Mulberry Mitzy this last week but wanted a change for my short work day.
So into my Coach Taft.


----------



## JenJBS

My Halloween treat arrived! Marc by Marc Jacobs, Percy in Lovely Violet!


----------



## Lady001

I just got my first Chanel ever! The 2.55 reissue with gold hardware. So in love girls!


----------



## IntheOcean

Lady001 said:


> I just got my first Chanel ever! The 2.55 reissue with gold hardware. So in love girls!
> 
> View attachment 4895678


Major congratulations! Gorgeous, gorgeous bag.


----------



## Lady001

IntheOcean said:


> Major congratulations! Gorgeous, gorgeous bag.


Thank you so much, so happy with it!


----------



## Tomsmom

Lady001 said:


> I just got my first Chanel ever! The 2.55 reissue with gold hardware. So in love girls!
> 
> View attachment 4895678



Beautiful!


----------



## whateve

Inspired by another tpfer, you know who you are. Brahmin Katie in Mother of Pearl Melbourne. Thank you for helping me get it!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Inspired by another tpfer, you know who you are. Brahmin Katie in Mother of Pearl Melbourne. Thank you for helping me get it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896292


Ohh...thats pretty...love the iridescence of it.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Inspired by another tpfer, you know who you are. Brahmin Katie in Mother of Pearl Melbourne. Thank you for helping me get it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896292



Congratulations on another gorgeous bag for your collection!   This one is truly fabulous!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on another gorgeous bag for your collection!   This one is truly fabulous!


Thanks! I had a feeling you would like it!


----------



## Venessa84

dpgyrl026 said:


> My newest baby!!  I’m so in love.  This is my 1st Bvlgari purchase. This is the Bvlgari Serpenti Forever Crossbody.  I’m obsessed with the whole Serpenti line, and will buy more down the line.  Don’t see myself buying any other brands for a while
> 
> The weather in TX is dreary, so I also posted a pic from the seller so you can see the it’s true beauty ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888065



Gorgeous! I’ve been eying Bvlgari lately and everything about your bag is stunning...love the color especially!


----------



## Venessa84

Added this cool Chanel denim flap


----------



## RT1

Evelyne in Havane is my latest purchase.


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> Evelyne in Havane is my latest purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896793


Love the colour!


----------



## Alice_novee

My early Birthday present ...
Fendi By The Way Multi Colour in Carbone


----------



## IntheOcean

Alice_novee said:


> My early Birthday present ...
> Fendi By The Way Multi Colour in Carbone


Love the color  Happy upcoming Birthday!


----------



## Narnanz

Always wanted a oroton Kiera hobo...found one that had almost no wear for a ridiculous price.
Here she is in chocolate pebbled leather


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Always wanted a oroton Kiera hobo...found one that had almost no wear for a ridiculous price.
> Here she is in chocolate pebbled leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897811



Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## Narnanz

Cheap as Chips little basket. Needs a bit more help on the "brass" studs but a fun little basket made into a bag. Think it might have held Tea or something like that. Currently using my Plaza strap.


----------



## Venessa84

Narnanz said:


> Cheap as Chips little basket. Needs a bit more help on the "brass" studs but a fun little basket made into a bag. Think it might have held Tea or something like that. Currently using my Plaza strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899713
> View attachment 4899714



This is awesome! How creative!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Narnanz said:


> Cheap as Chips little basket. Needs a bit more help on the "brass" studs but a fun little basket made into a bag. Think it might have held Tea or something like that. Currently using my Plaza strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899713
> View attachment 4899714


Adorable!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cute little Burberry! I had one like this and sold it last year....didn’t feel 100% comfortable carrying a designer bag at that point so I didn’t use it. Could kick myself...
Saw this one and snapped it up! Not in as good of shape as the one I sold (which was perfect!), but this one has wine colored trim which picks up the pattern color. The other had chocolate brown trim.


----------



## Lct08

That Brahmin bag looks pretty!


----------



## LuckyBitch

RT1 said:


> Evelyne in Havane is my latest purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896793


Just seen this..  My goodness that is one gorgeous bag... The color


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Inspired by another tpfer, you know who you are. Brahmin Katie in Mother of Pearl Melbourne. Thank you for helping me get it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896292


This is such a cool color(colors?)!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Cheap as Chips little basket. Needs a bit more help on the "brass" studs but a fun little basket made into a bag. Think it might have held Tea or something like that. Currently using my Plaza strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899713
> View attachment 4899714


OMGILOVETHIS!!!!!


----------



## yvesjilaurent

I recently scored the LV nano speedy as my first designer bag purchase and I’m super grateful


----------



## Glttglam

Going to use my Coach Elise satchel in sunlight for the first time.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Coach Station bag in navy, made in USA. Took me an hour of love to get her looking good since she was beat to hell
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, but worth it!


----------



## Glttglam

Just received the Coach Lora Carryall 30 in confetti pink but not sure when I will use it just yet.


----------



## Julija

Got this Mulberry Lily locally, it is in a perfect shape and was super cheap. can't be happier with it!


----------



## Mellibelli1022

I shopped the marvel collection. I was a little on the fence about it because I had heard that Disney was going to be released on October 29 according to the insider report on couchoutlet.com. Then I realized that the Disney collection was just what they had before (and I had most of anyway) and at higher prices. I decided to go ahead with the marvel collection. I normally buy Disney coach. But the Marvel collection kind of had me. And technically Marvel is Disney. Except for Spiderman, there’s some thing about Spiderman I think Sony owns Spiderman although he is featured in the Marvel avengers. But anyway Spiderman is my favorite character as well as Thor, Iron Man and Captain America.
I missed out on the captain America items. I thought the leather bear and metal bear were so cute. But Spiderman is my first favorite. They did not have Thor sadly or Iron Man. I fell in love with the canvas Spiderman tote and the Jes messenger bag. I also got some accessory charms, and the very well-made Spiderman hoodie.
I was surprised at the quality of the leather on the Jes messenger bag,I would say that the pebbled leather is comparable to the dark fairy tail retail backpack and purple rogue. The leather is very sweet. It is soft and it smells like leather not plasticky. Spiderman is nicely embossed on the leather and has glittery white eyes. The only thing is the interior is cloth no leather inside and not the cloth of the retail stores that has the coach words all over just the flat cloth from outlet bags and there is no zipper pouch inside. The strap is very well-made and the ends are pebbled leather. All of the hardware is very well-made and has coach stamping all around.
I got the coated canvas comic print accordion wallet because it featured Spiderman on it and it has the comic book print that is nostalgic of Marvel comic books. The leather inside of the accordion wallet though doesn’t seem like actual leather. I was contemplating the black wallet pebbled leather with the bubble coach word on it. That seems of a better quality but I chose the comic book print just for reason of nostalgia and its edgy look. Don’t get me wrong the wallet is well made. It is just not leather.
The hoodie is very well-made very thick fabric the Spiderman is drawn by stitching the outlines of his body.They Basically just outlined it with black thread and just added blue cloth to the areas where his costume is blue in. And his eyes are stitched in white. It is not a patch. I guess it’s hard to explain. The back of the hoodie just underneath the hood has embroidered coach Marvel New York on it.Much different than the stamped iron on type words that they normally do. Although those hold up to washing I’ve never had a problem I thought it was nice that they did the embroidery instead. And the strings at the ends where the plastic bindings are have Coach printed on each of them in white.
The coated canvas tote is coated in a waxy coating front and back the bottom does not have coating. The Spiderman prints on the tote is of a vintage old comic book look. It is printed on both sides not just one. The pose of Spiderman is awesome! The leather on the handles is of good quality and smells of leather.
I got the leather Spiderman bear charm, and he is just adorable hanging on it. I hung the bear in the area where Spider-Man is holding his hand out so it almost looks like he’s going to reach for the bear. The leather is well made on the bear the hardware that they used for his parts are so cute and well thought out. He has a kiss lock nose without the lock. He comes with a brown leather collar around his neck with the coach tag hanging from it. The spider on his chest is black and glittery.
I was also able to snag a upside down Spiderman key fob bag charm for $20. He is also well-made like all the other leather bag charms that coach has made his eyes are white glittery. Not bad for 20 bucks. On my Jes messenger I also got a shiny bear metal charm. It is very well-made and adorable. I love how it shines.
All in all I am very happy with my purchases and I’m glad I did pull the trigger and bought these things. This was my birthday gift as it was October 22. I believe these released on October 9th but I was on the fence waiting for Disney to come out hoping for something new. I did get something new and different from what I normally do. And my boys (14 and 12) approve of my choice. Lol.


----------



## MVK_King

I normally splurge on vintage it bags and I just couldn’t resist on finally getting a Lady Dior in Cream Patent Leather. It’s so timeless and works well for my winter wardrobe


----------



## tatayap

a preloved Acne Studios Mini Musubi in Black


----------



## Alice_novee

IntheOcean said:


> Love the color  Happy upcoming Birthday!


Thank youuu


----------



## Yuki85

My third Celine bag - the Classic Box in Anthracite  The color is very difficult to capture!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Tory Burch Thea small convertible tote in brilliant red.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Coming soon


----------



## elation

Rebecca Minkoff Darren Messenger ♥️


----------



## etudes

Longchamp cuir backpack XS in rust during end of season sale.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I've been looking for a perfect circle bag that:
1.Is a perfect circle
2. No feet, but can stand on its own
3. No zipper closure
4. Inside must be all leather and be beautiful
5. Must have one small, cute top handle
6. Must crossbody
7. Must fit my phone inside
8. Must have a plain look
9. Must have an outside back pocket
This Coach Circle bag has all of the above, except #9.


----------



## Narnanz

I needed a ray of sunshine in my coach collection.


----------



## Kimbashop

Narnanz said:


> I needed a ray of sunshine in my coach collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919584


Such a perfect yellow!


----------



## Narnanz

And I thrifted another bag today. Oroton barrel bag.

Umm...too many?


----------



## foxgal

shoemetheworld said:


> Got two bags off my wishlist from the Staud sample sale!!
> 
> Introducing my new Bissett and Moon bags.
> 
> View attachment 4886962



Hi @shoemetheworld. How do you like your Staud bags? I’ve been considering both of these too. Do you have a favorite?


----------



## jules 8

Waiting on this bag to come...HOBO Render in Seafoam green.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Just bought this vintage Gucci. Can’t wait for it to arrive! My first Gucci


----------



## B4GBuff

On the way and I can't wait!  A Chanel embellished bag has been a holy grail for me but I didnt want something too obtrusive. I wasnt a fan of the lucky charms ones or colored stones. I was eyeballing the reissue with the woodland charms (squirrel leaves etc) in gold and silver but could not find it preloved. Finally found this beauty from 2018 in m/l!!! (I remember drooling over it when it came out but was out of my reach). Price almost had me second guessing...preloved it was still in the "holy heck" range for me. But I decided to sell a few other bags to fund it and downsize my collection back to just a few statement pieces. And besides I deserve a retirement gift to myself right??  

I am feeling so impatient I check the courier update like every 15 mins LOL


----------



## tealocean

jules 8 said:


> Waiting on this bag to come...HOBO Render in Seafoam green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921345


This is a beautiful color! I have heard good things about Hobo leather-it looks so good. I hope you love it.


----------



## Hohogurl

My SA Sunny came to my rescue, she found this unicorn 20b for me at Chanel Hawaii Ala Moana, i drove over and Lauren the store manager was so nice and down to earth and showed me around and was super gracious


----------



## misstrine85

This new-to-me Coccinelle. The zipper was broken so I had it replaced. It used to be red but the cobbler didn’t have that so I chose black. I love it


----------



## clarabellaZ




----------



## melikey

Maison Margiela Coed bag I got at 40% off from their website. It has since been taken off from their current online selection. Very happy with it as I’ve been looking for a box type bag for the longest time and the ones from the other luxury brands are just too expensive.


----------



## whateve

misstrine85 said:


> This new-to-me Coccinelle. The zipper was broken so I had it replaced. It used to be red but the cobbler didn’t have that so I chose black. I love it


It's beautiful! The black looks very nice. How much did it cost to replace the zipper?


----------



## misstrine85

whateve said:


> It's beautiful! The black looks very nice. How much did it cost to replace the zipper?


Thank you. It cost 400 DKK/around 65 USD, the same as I paid for the bag itself. The seller was so nice as to pay for 1/4 of the new zipper as it broke the first time I was using it.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

This backpack along with the larger version are on sale on Coach.com. I was able to snag the smaller one for $210 and I had a $10 off coupon at the time this was at the end of November. They all were very few available when I was checking out it said only nine in stock. I was afraid that I wouldn’t get it but thankfully I did. Seems there is still plenty of the larger version of this backpack it is on sale for $297. It is on clearance at half off. And you can use the Dec25off coupon. I believe I paid $200 for my bag. After taxes it came out to $214 even. These bags were available at Disney springs only and they also Appeared on the Shopdisney.com website. They are available on coach.com on clearance right now but the smaller backpack is sold out. But who knows maybe it’ll show up again. I love mine it’s going to be a cute little bag to wear at the parks. The scarf and the charm I already had an added to it it does not come with those items.


----------



## BowieFan1971

My new to me vintage Gucci. I am an LV girl at heart, but I do love her!


----------



## RT1

Pollie-Jean said:


> Coming soon
> 
> View attachment 4915334


These bags just make my heart sing!     
I have to pick one up soon....so beautiful!


----------



## EverSoElusive

Hi everyone! I purchased an LV Graceful PM for myself as an early Christmas gift along with a long crossbody strap (not from LV), purse organizer, base shaper and purse magnet. This is also my first LV and I'm loving it ❤️❤️❤️ 

Just in case someone's wondering, I'm 5'5" and the long strap is 44", so the bag sits literally on my hip when worn crossbody ☺️


----------



## tealocean

Mellibelli1022 said:


> This backpack along with the larger version are on sale on Coach.com. I was able to snag the smaller one for $210 and I had a $10 off coupon at the time this was at the end of November. They all were very few available when I was checking out it said only nine in stock. I was afraid that I wouldn’t get it but thankfully I did. Seems there is still plenty of the larger version of this backpack it is on sale for $297. It is on clearance at half off. And you can use the Dec25off coupon. I believe I paid $200 for my bag. After taxes it came out to $214 even. These bags were available at Disney springs only and they also Appeared on the Shopdisney.com website. They are available on coach.com on clearance right now but the smaller backpack is sold out. But who knows maybe it’ll show up again. I love mine it’s going to be a cute little bag to wear at the parks. The scarf and the charm I already had an added to it it does not come with those items.


This is so fun! I love the addition of the scarf.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Sunshine mama said:


> Very cute! How did you find it!


I just happened to be online when they showed up on the night of November 29, I think it was almost midnight when I saw them. The small size 23 was showing as only 9 left in stock. So I quickly ordered and I had a $10 off coupon I paid $200 for it. Which is great as they were 350 I believe retail. I seen them on Instagram posted on coach Disney springs Instagram feed. They are exclusive to Disney springs but did show up on the Shop Disney website. They were not listed under Disney x coach though when you searched they were listed under the clearance sale area and you had to scroll for it. Or you can do a search for them if you knew the exact name of them almost as if they wanted you to search for it since they were limited in quantities. The larger backpack was available for a little longer. I think they had more of those. But now they are all gone. Along with a lot of the Disney items they have listed. It was a great price though. I am glad I happened to be online looking at the time. I was really just looking through the clearance section for Christmas gifts and then I happened upon it and I said, “oh my gosh I must have it.” I have been eyeing this bag when I saw them first come out at the springs, but I could not spend at the time and the price was a little too high for me.It’s so happened that I had some cash for my birthday so it was perfect timing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mellibelli1022 said:


> I just happened to be online when they showed up on the night of November 29, I think it was almost midnight when I saw them. The small size 23 was showing as only 9 left in stock. So I quickly ordered and I had a $10 off coupon I paid $200 for it. Which is great as they were 350 I believe retail. I seen them on Instagram posted on coach Disney springs Instagram feed. They are exclusive to Disney springs but did show up on the Shop Disney website. They were not listed under Disney x coach though when you searched they were listed under the clearance sale area and you had to scroll for it. Or you can do a search for them if you knew the exact name of them almost as if they wanted you to search for it since they were limited in quantities. The larger backpack was available for a little longer. I think they had more of those. But now they are all gone. Along with a lot of the Disney items they have listed. It was a great price though. I am glad I happened to be online looking at the time. I was really just looking through the clearance section for Christmas gifts and then I happened upon it and I said, “oh my gosh I must have it.” I have been eyeing this bag when I saw them first come out at the springs, but I could not spend at the time and the price was a little too high for me.It’s so happened that I had some cash for my birthday so it was perfect timing.


That's great and happy bday!
So you found it on the Coach website?


----------



## Narnanz

I bought another bag...but ths one cant move the handle at all.


----------



## fendifemale

Narnanz said:


> I bought another bag...but ths one cant move the handle at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929790


 I like it though.


----------



## SEWDimples

JenJBS said:


> My Massaccesi Alexia-midi in Amethyst Pompei arrived. Hard to capture the color; but it's a beautiful purple, pink undertones, that my camera exaggerates. Love the size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791240
> View attachment 4791241


Beautiful! I have this same bag in a beautiful Dark Rose color. Enjoy.


----------



## JenJBS

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful! I have this same bag in a beautiful Dark Rose color. Enjoy.



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> I bought another bag...but ths one cant move the handle at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929790


Maybe it needs some conditioner? lol
You know you are a purse addict when even your home decor consists of purses! That is cute!


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Sunshine mama said:


> That's great and happy bday!
> So you found it on the Coach website?


Yes it was on coach.com not outlet website


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Mellibelli1022 said:


> Yes it was on coach.com not outlet website


Ya that was my facial expression too when I saw it. I was surprised. I wonder if they are clearing out their old stock for something new Disney. I’m excited to find out.


----------



## Pessie

A new BV Cabat for me


----------



## nesia69

last one I purchased in November LV MPA


----------



## Jereni

Fendi pico bag! In love. So fun as a bag charm or even a belt bag.


----------



## etudes

Fossil Palmer Circle, last bag purchase for this year.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Pre-loved Coach...a little ray of sunshine! Added a scarf I already had.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Fendi pico bag! In love. So fun as a bag charm or even a belt bag.


Soooo cute. Congrats!


----------



## Venessa84

My Christmas presents....LV and Chanel!!


----------



## inard1

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4942078
> 
> 
> My Christmas presents....LV and Chanel!!



This is TDF! The trunk is outstanding!


----------



## whateve

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4942078
> 
> 
> My Christmas presents....LV and Chanel!!


Wow, you really scored!


----------



## Narnanz

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4942078
> 
> 
> My Christmas presents....LV and Chanel!!


I follow you on Instagram and the painting on the LV is gorgeous.


----------



## Venessa84

inard1 said:


> This is TDF! The trunk is outstanding!



Thank you so much! I love the trunk too. 



whateve said:


> Wow, you really scored!



Thank you so much whatever! I do feel blessed Santa treated me so well this Christmas.



Narnanz said:


> I follow you on Instagram and the painting on the LV is gorgeous.



Oh sweet! A fellow instagrammer (is that even a word...lol). Thank you so much for the compliment and the follow. I feel the artisan did an amazing job.


----------



## shoes+handbags

My new to me Delightful MM. I’ve wanted this bag for years and I finally found one in great condition. It came with the original box, dust bag, and receipt.


----------



## foxgal

My Staud mini Bisset arrived! And super impressed with the quality so far. The leather seems almost unscratchable and each contrast stitch is perfect. AND marked down to $80! A very cute minimalist bucket


----------



## Tomsmom

Christmas gift 


New Find TJ Maxx, Marni tote


----------



## Volvomom

Venessa84 said:


> Thank you so much! I love the trunk too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much whatever! I do feel blessed Santa treated me so well this Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweet! A fellow instagrammer (is that even a word...lol). Thank you so much for the compliment and the follow. I feel the artisan did an amazing job.


Can we see more pictures of the truck???    Stunning.


----------



## Volvomom

Volvomom said:


> Can we see more pictures of the truck???    Stunning.


TRUNK......I MEANT


----------



## Volvomom

shoes+handbags said:


> My new to me Delightful MM. I’ve wanted this bag for years and I finally found one in great condition. It came with the original box, dust bag, and receipt.
> 
> View attachment 4942344


I love it......one of my favorites too.


----------



## Volvomom

I just purchased this...... I love it.   First time using it.   YSL camera bag.


----------



## Volvomom

I 'forgot' I literally just received this...... LoL.  My Christmas present to myself!!!!!!!


----------



## Volvomom

It was sold out at Nordstrom, but I got it at Valentino Boston.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Bought this Pochette Accessoires at the beginning of December.


----------



## Volvomom

Gorgeous


----------



## sydsunshine

HarlemBagLady said:


> Bought this Pochette Accessoires at the beginning of December.
> 
> View attachment 4944121


lucky you got your hands on it. The SA won’t even put my name on the list to prepay.

View attachment 4943930


View attachment 4943931


----------



## sydsunshine

HarlemBagLady said:


> Bought this Pochette Accessoires at the beginning of December.
> 
> View attachment 4944121


 how did you get the bag? The LV sa wouldn’t even let me prepay for it.


----------



## l.ch.

After craving for a BV Pouch, but dismissing it because it doesn’t fit my lifestyle with a toddler, I decided to buy a bag for my imaginary life, that doesn’t break the bank, but fits (kind of) into the BV pouch aesthetic....
Kassl editions oil canvas pouch (sorry for the terrible picture)
	

		
			
		

		
	




I don’t know how to use it and I’m inclined to return it, but I don’t know...


----------



## Volvomom

l.ch. said:


> After craving for a BV Pouch, but dismissing it because it doesn’t fit my lifestyle with a toddler, I decided to buy a bag for my imaginary life, that doesn’t break the bank, but fits (kind of) into the BV pouch aesthetic....
> Kassl editions oil canvas pouch (sorry for the terrible picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944383
> 
> 
> I don’t know how to use it and I’m inclined to return it, but I don’t know...


That looks nice, can you share a better picture?


----------



## l.ch.

Volvomom said:


> That looks nice, can you share a better picture?


Sure, I will do it tomorrow morning, now it’s getting darker and darker.... I bought it from matchesfashion, if you’d like to look it up.


----------



## Venessa84

Volvomom said:


> Can we see more pictures of the truck???    Stunning.



Here you go...it’s even more beautiful in person


----------



## l.ch.

Volvomom said:


> That looks nice, can you share a better picture?


Hi, Volvomom! I took some more pictures under artificial light this evening. I hope these are better. If you’d like some more under daylight, let me know!


----------



## Volvomom

What a gorgeous bag!!!!!


----------



## Volvomom

Love it


----------



## Volvomom

Venessa84 said:


> Here you go...it’s even more beautiful in person
> 
> View attachment 4944465
> View attachment 4944466


I have no words..... simply stunning.  That is gift of a lifetime!!!!   Enjoy.


----------



## Volvomom

Venessa84 said:


> Here you go...it’s even more beautiful in person
> 
> View attachment 4944465
> View attachment 4944466


My aunt and uncle have same wedding date and have been happily married for over 35 years!!!!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Wondermuffin said:


> how did you get the bag? The LV sa wouldn’t even let me prepay for it.



I picked it up from the Flagship location here in NYC. The SA told me that they've been receiving more PAs lately.


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

Kurt Geiger Rainbow XXL Kensington


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tomsmom said:


> Christmas gift
> View attachment 4942776
> 
> New Find TJ Maxx, Marni tote
> 
> View attachment 4942780


LOVE LOVE your Marni!!!


----------



## Venessa84

Volvomom said:


> I have no words..... simply stunning.  That is gift of a lifetime!!!!   Enjoy.





Volvomom said:


> My aunt and uncle have same wedding date and have been happily married for over 35 years!!!!



Aww Volvomom! Love, love, love that! I'm looking forward to next 25 years plus.


----------



## IntheOcean

HeavenlyAngel84 said:


> Kurt Geiger Rainbow XXL Kensington
> View attachment 4944794


VERY fun bag! Congrats!


----------



## Lee22

Coach tabby 26 and MCM essential leather drawstring bucket


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Danzie89

My Luna bag by Wandler. Purchased on TRR.


----------



## IntheOcean

Danzie89 said:


> My Luna bag by Wandler. Purchased on TRR.


One of the best designs by less 'known' brands as far as flap bags go, IMO!


----------



## JenJBS

An item from my TPF Wishlist: Behno mini Ina bag in purple.


----------



## Biogirl1

JenJBS said:


> An item from my TPF Wishlist: Behno mini Ina bag in purple.
> 
> View attachment 4962032


Such a pretty color!


----------



## JenJBS

Biogirl1 said:


> Such a pretty color!



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> An item from my TPF Wishlist: Behno mini Ina bag in purple.
> 
> View attachment 4962032


Very pretty! congrats!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Very pretty! congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Thrifted bag from a local designer in my hometown now defunct I think...but as a project bag its all good. The leather is really good. Just added an extra strap for crossbody use.
Soko Charlie hobo from winter 2012?


----------



## IntheOcean

Would anyone mind if I shared a picture of an SLG I bought today?   I'm seriously in love with this wallet. Needed to add something green to my collection, so here it is. Croc-embossed green leather wallet by Aspinal of London with super smooth suede inside.


----------



## dpgyrl026

Finally made the plunge for my holy grail preloved Dior ABC bag.   Been thinking about this for a year. This is the most I’ve spent on a bag 

nmp, pic from my seller.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Etro from 1994...I love 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
coated canvas and the colors in this paisley are so pretty.


----------



## indiaink

Just ordered this from the pre-loved market ... can’t believe I even found one. Bottega Veneta Medium Cervo Shoulder Bag in Deco Rose/Baccara Rose. Last week my BV SA said there were no more to be found in the system.


----------



## indiaink

IntheOcean said:


> Would anyone mind if I shared a picture of an SLG I bought today?   I'm seriously in love with this wallet. Needed to add something green to my collection, so here it is. Croc-embossed green leather wallet by Aspinal of London with super smooth suede inside.
> 
> View attachment 4967064


Love this! That little pop of green suede goodness would make me smile every time I opened the wallet up. Great purchase!


----------



## shoes+handbags

indiaink said:


> Just ordered this from the pre-loved market ... can’t believe I even found one. Bottega Veneta Medium Cervo Shoulder Bag in Deco Rose/Baccara Rose. Last week my BV SA said there were no more to be found in the system.
> 
> View attachment 4968762


What a beautiful bag!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Vintage Etro from 1994...I love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coated canvas and the colors in this paisley are so pretty.



Beautiful!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Just ordered this from the pre-loved market ... can’t believe I even found one. Bottega Veneta Medium Cervo Shoulder Bag in Deco Rose/Baccara Rose. Last week my BV SA said there were no more to be found in the system.
> 
> View attachment 4968762


Beautiful!


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> An item from my TPF Wishlist: Behno mini Ina bag in purple.
> 
> View attachment 4962032


Another purple beauty for your collection.


----------



## Nibb

New condition from around 2015 The Row ostrich hobo sling in wine with horsehair tassels.


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Another purple beauty for your collection.



Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

indiaink said:


> Love this! That little pop of green suede goodness would make me smile every time I opened the wallet up. Great purchase!


Thank you!! Yes, that's exactly what sold me on this little beauty! Such a lovely suede, definitely impressed with Aspinal.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Neo Ctiy Small


----------



## JenJBS

Pollie-Jean said:


> Balenciaga Neo Ctiy Small
> 
> View attachment 4974493
> View attachment 4974494



That leather looks fantastic!


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you!! Yes, that's exactly what sold me on this little beauty! Such a lovely suede, definitely impressed with Aspinal.



Same! Love Aspinal!


----------



## Lacquerista

My shiny Chanel 19 sequin baby


----------



## Rachyrach2k

This stunning Aspinal of London bag arrived today


----------



## Biogirl1

Rachyrach2k said:


> This stunning Aspinal of London bag arrived today
> 
> View attachment 4975541


Wow—gorgeous!


----------



## Tomsmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> Balenciaga Neo Ctiy Small
> 
> View attachment 4974493
> View attachment 4974494


Love the black!


----------



## justwatchin

Just bought this Liberty London crossbody.


----------



## youngpurselover97

My Versace Virtus small handbag arrived today.




But im not sure yet if I should keep it or return 
It’s stunning and I love the pink color, but I’m not sure of Versace’s wear and tear since there aren’t any reviews of it. I bought it from the Germany website on sale for 50% off so it was a good value.


----------



## JenJBS

I've been wanting this bag for a long time, and at 60% off, I finally pulled the trigger.        Love Aspinal of London!


----------



## Kimbashop

Pollie-Jean said:


> Balenciaga Neo Ctiy Small
> 
> View attachment 4974493
> View attachment 4974494



do you own this one in grey too? If so, that says a lot about how much you like the bag. Could you share a bit about what you like about it?


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> I've been wanting this bag for a long time, and at 60% off, I finally pulled the trigger.        Love Aspinal of London!
> 
> View attachment 4979216
> View attachment 4979217


That is so cute!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> That is so cute!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Emily111

JenJBS said:


> I've been wanting this bag for a long time, and at 60% off, I finally pulled the trigger.        Love Aspinal of London!
> 
> View attachment 4979216
> View attachment 4979217


Omg. I love this bag. May just have to get it myself  how much can you fit inside ?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Balenciaga Neo Ctiy Small
> 
> View attachment 4974493
> View attachment 4974494


I would love to see your handbag and strap collection!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> I would love to see your handbag and strap collection!


Seconded...Motion Carried!


----------



## Biogirl1

Was going to post a pic of my first Aspinal of London bag, but for some reason the images won’t load. Not sure if they aren’t loading because I already posted in the Asprinal of London thread (yeah the thread name has a typo but it’s all about Aspinal!)?


----------



## Biogirl1

Biogirl1 said:


> Was going to post a pic of my first Aspinal of London bag, but for some reason the images won’t load. Not sure if they aren’t loading because I already posted in the Asprinal of London thread (yeah the thread name has a typo but it’s all about Aspinal!)?


Aha! It’s working now!


----------



## whateve

Biogirl1 said:


> Was going to post a pic of my first Aspinal of London bag, but for some reason the images won’t load. Not sure if they aren’t loading because I already posted in the Asprinal of London thread (yeah the thread name has a typo but it’s all about Aspinal!)?


you can post the photos in multiple threads. Keep trying.


----------



## Biogirl1

whateve said:


> you can post the photos in multiple threads. Keep trying.


Thanks for the info! I just did!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kimbashop said:


> do you own this one in grey too? If so, that says a lot about how much you like the bag. Could you share a bit about what you like about it?


Yes , I've got both . I love the shape , leather and hardware .
The design is restrained but not boring
The size is perfect for my needs . I simply love to carry them


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> I would love to see your handbag and strap collection!


Thank you 
Photographing everything would be a lot of work


----------



## IntheOcean

Rachyrach2k said:


> This stunning Aspinal of London bag arrived today
> 
> View attachment 4975541


Congrats! Beautiful bag. Aspinal bags & SLGs seem to be getting popular


----------



## Punkkitten

Not a bag but a Burberry slg from ebay. 
Running errands with her today in my belt bag. Perfect compact little wallet!


----------



## Rachyrach2k

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats! Beautiful bag. Aspinal bags & SLGs seem to be getting popular



Thank you! The quality is stunning and the designs are timeless, all for a price that is not totally over the top! Loving the brand so much that this arrived today...Soho bag in Bordeaux


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rachyrach2k said:


> Thank you! The quality is stunning and the designs are timeless, all for a price that is not totally over the top! Loving the brand so much that this arrived today...Soho bag in Bordeaux
> 
> View attachment 4981635


Lovely!


----------



## IntheOcean

Rachyrach2k said:


> Thank you! The quality is stunning and the designs are timeless, all for a price that is not totally over the top! Loving the brand so much that this arrived today...Soho bag in Bordeaux
> 
> View attachment 4981635


Beautiful color & leather texture.  I have a croc-embossed wallet in green by Aspinal, love it.


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats! Beautiful bag. Aspinal bags & SLGs seem to be getting popular



I think it's due to the massive sale they have right now. Up to 70% off.


----------



## JenJBS

Emily111 said:


> Omg. I love this bag. May just have to get it myself  how much can you fit inside ?



Thank you!   Looks like you saw my What it Holds pic in the AoL Thread.


----------



## Kimbashop

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes , I've got both . I love the shape , leather and hardware .
> The design is restrained but not boring
> The size is perfect for my needs . I simply love to carry them


You are definitely selling me on the bag. I have really enjoyed the soft Antigona that you recommended. It has become a favorite and I use it unfastened more often than I thought I would. Given our shared interest in now in pursuit of the Neo. Do you have a preference  for color so far?


----------



## Volvomom

Jimmy Choo bag on sale and YSL full price at YSL store.  I like the mix.... nothing too over the top.  My car needs to be cleaned... yikes.


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Balenciaga Neo Ctiy Small
> 
> View attachment 4974493
> View attachment 4974494


I saw it IRL, it's really a great-looking bag. I'm curious as to how it will look as the leather softens up, should be interesting.


----------



## lenarmc

Elizabeth and James Cynnie Bucket Bag. I don’t like bucket bags, but I loved this one.


----------



## Narnanz

Coach Berkerley Convertible Backpack. My latest rehab done.


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Coach Berkerley Convertible Backpack. My latest rehab done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982171
> View attachment 4982172
> View attachment 4982174



Excellent job!  It looks great!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kimbashop said:


> You are definitely selling me on the bag. I have really enjoyed the soft Antigona that you recommended. It has become a favorite and I use it unfastened more often than I thought I would. Given our shared interest in now in pursuit of the Neo. Do you have a preference  for color so far?



I would love it in the purple / burgundy of the Givenchy Soft Antigona with black hardware  
But so far the grey is my favorite 


muchstuff said:


> I saw it IRL, it's really a great-looking bag. I'm curious as to how it will look as the leather softens up, should be interesting.


I don't think it will soften , it will keep its shape


----------



## pianolize

JenJBS said:


> An item from my TPF Wishlist: Behno mini Ina bag in purple.
> 
> View attachment 4962032


GORGEOUS!!!! I so love this.


----------



## pianolize

Kimbashop said:


> That is so cute!!!


Agreed!!! I love this-


----------



## Sunshine mama

lenarmc said:


> Elizabeth and James Cynnie Bucket Bag. I don’t like bucket bags, but I loved this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981811


This has such cool textures!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Coach Berkerley Convertible Backpack. My latest rehab done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982171
> View attachment 4982172
> View attachment 4982174


How did you rehab this?


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> An item from my TPF Wishlist: Behno mini Ina bag in purple.
> 
> View attachment 4962032


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4950610
> View attachment 4950611


So THAT'S how you look like!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you!   




pianolize said:


> GORGEOUS!!!! I so love this.





pianolize said:


> Agreed!!! I love this-



Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> How did you rehab this?


Just the usual dunk in warm soapy water, shape and CPR the smooth pebbled leather only and brush the suede when dry.


----------



## pianolize

I just broke down n ordered:


----------



## muchstuff

pianolize said:


> I just broke down n ordered:
> 
> View attachment 4982836


I’ve always liked the Rocky, is it a mini or the regular size?


----------



## pianolize

muchstuff said:


> I’ve always liked the Rocky, is it a mini or the regular size?


This one's the regular.

I'm confused about how many sizes there are- is there one between the regular and mini? This one's 9x7.5x9.5. I thought I saw one on PM just slightly smaller-- anyone? Was hoping it was a mis-measurement 

I looooove the mini and have one in blush/nude. I've eyed the black/rose gold for ages, but kept thinking it's redundant! I'm totally craving it though. Hope it's not too big, as it looks on the tall model!


----------



## muchstuff

pianolize said:


> This one's the regular.
> 
> I'm confused about how many sizes there are- is there one between the regular and mini?
> 
> I looooove the mini and have one in blush/nude. I've eyed the black/rose gold for ages, but kept thinking it's redundant! I'm totally craving it though. Hope it's not too big, as it looks on the tall model!


I think it’s just the mini and the regular Rocky, then the Rocco being the big fella.  I’m 5’2” and the regular Rocky was fine for me. Depends on what you like though, I’m not a mini fan with any bags, I need way more carrying space than that.


----------



## pianolize

muchstuff said:


> I think it’s just the mini and the regular Rocky, then the Rocco being the big fella.  I’m 5’2” and the regular Rocky was fine for me. Depends on what you like though, I’m not a mini fan with any bags, I need way more carrying space than that.


Thanks, that makes sense! I think this newest one is just a "regular" Rockie.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Just the usual dunk in warm soapy water, shape and CPR the smooth pebbled leather only and brush the suede when dry.


Don't forget the shave!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Don't forget the shave!


yep...got rid of his goatee.


----------



## Emily111

Aspinal of London Pandora bag arrived today.  She is beautiful.


----------



## Kimbashop

Pollie-Jean said:


> I would love it in the purple / burgundy of the Givenchy Soft Antigona with black hardware
> But so far the grey is my favorite
> 
> I don't think it will soften , it will keep its shape



yes, that purple is on my list too, perhaps in a medium size. It is gorgeous. Agree that would be a winning color on a Bal Neo!


----------



## IntheOcean

Another Prada! Thank you, Missfiggy, for authenticating. Such yummy leather.  Will need some touching up, but I already love it.


----------



## JenJBS

My Maison Margiela rainbow finish camera bag finally arrived!   I love it!   And I've removed the white and black logo patch. It's the one thing I detest about MM bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Maison Margiela rainbow finish camera bag finally arrived!   I love it!   And I've removed the white and black logo patch. It's the one thing I detest about MM bags.
> 
> View attachment 4985243
> View attachment 4985244
> View attachment 4985245


OMG!!!
This is an amazing color and of course the pillowy style is amazing!!!  
Could we see what it looks like without the patch????


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> OMG!!!
> This is an amazing color and of course the pillowy style is amazing!!!
> Could we see what it looks like without the patch????



Thank you!   It's my third MM Glam Slam purse. Another camera bag - black, and a bowling bag - black w/ silver. I fell in love with the pillowy look of the Glam Slam line.

It definitely shows I altered the bag, but I'm so much happier with it, and just carry it with that side against my body. To to the tag placement, it almost doesn't show on the bowling bag. And the little black holes don't really show on the black camera bag, but the indentation does.


----------



## Dmurphy1

IntheOcean said:


> Another Prada! Thank you, Missfiggy, for authenticating. Such yummy leather.  Will need some touching up, but I already love it.
> 
> View attachment 4983967


Such a beauty and a classic and timeless style !!


----------



## IntheOcean

Dmurphy1 said:


> Such a beauty and a classic and timeless style !!


Thank you! The bag's sitting on my desk now and I can't stop looking at it, it's so pretty.


----------



## Narnanz

I have one more bag on its way to me and then, other than thrifted bags, Im on a bag ban as ai might be jobless in a few months.
But a thrifted alveiro martini messenger bag and a Oroton tote will help to console me.


----------



## CoachMaven

My newest purchase, the Ergo re-issue from Coach. I couldn't pass up on this green.


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> My newest purchase, the Ergo re-issue from Coach. I couldn't pass up on this green.
> View attachment 4987681


Pretty! Do you know how it compares to Legacy emerald?


----------



## Narnanz

CoachMaven said:


> My newest purchase, the Ergo re-issue from Coach. I couldn't pass up on this green.
> View attachment 4987681


That green is Glorious!!!


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> Pretty! Do you know how it compares to Legacy emerald?


Pretty close. I feel like it's a slightly deeper green than Legacy Emerald. I sort of referred to it like a cross between Legacy Emerald and Madison Jade. It doesn't have the blue undertone like Jade does but has the deep color saturation like it.


----------



## CoachMaven

Narnanz said:


> That green is Glorious!!!


It really is, you know how rare it is that Coach makes an amazing green!


----------



## JenJBS

My Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC arrived!       It's such a beautiful shade of green! True green, not leaning blue or yellow. Light enough to look green in low light. Dark enough to be beautiful, not overwhelming or neon. This is inside on a really rainy, dark overcast day.

Too bad there's no holiday that's perfect for a green bag coming up in the next month or so... 

Green used to be my favorite color, and this bag is reminding me why. Then I got seriously overdosed on green while on Active Duty in the Marines... Purple is still my favorite, but this is like meeting an old friend.


----------



## michellem

JenJBS said:


> My Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC arrived!       It's such a beautiful shade of green! True green, not leaning blue or yellow. Light enough to look green in low light. Dark enough to be beautiful, not overwhelming or neon. This is inside on a really rainy, dark overcast day.
> 
> Too bad there's no holiday that's perfect for a green bag coming up in the next month or so...
> 
> Green used to be my favorite color, and this bag is reminding me why. Then I got seriously overdosed on green while on Active Duty in the Marines... Purple is still my favorite, but this is like meeting an old friend.
> 
> View attachment 4988517



It’s beautiful! Thank you for your service


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC arrived!       It's such a beautiful shade of green! True green, not leaning blue or yellow. Light enough to look green in low light. Dark enough to be beautiful, not overwhelming or neon. This is inside on a really rainy, dark overcast day.
> 
> Too bad there's no holiday that's perfect for a green bag coming up in the next month or so...
> 
> Green used to be my favorite color, and this bag is reminding me why. Then I got seriously overdosed on green while on Active Duty in the Marines... Purple is still my favorite, but this is like meeting an old friend.
> 
> View attachment 4988517


You are going to have a rainbow soon! Love this green.


----------



## JenJBS

michellem said:


> It’s beautiful! Thank you for your service



Thank you!   
Thanks. It was an honor to serve. 



Kimbashop said:


> You are going to have a rainbow soon! Love this green.



Thank you!  Rebecca Minkoff has phenomenal greens!


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> My Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC arrived!       It's such a beautiful shade of green! True green, not leaning blue or yellow. Light enough to look green in low light. Dark enough to be beautiful, not overwhelming or neon. This is inside on a really rainy, dark overcast day.
> 
> Too bad there's no holiday that's perfect for a green bag coming up in the next month or so...
> 
> Green used to be my favorite color, and this bag is reminding me why. Then I got seriously overdosed on green while on Active Duty in the Marines... Purple is still my favorite, but this is like meeting an old friend.
> 
> View attachment 4988517


Gorgeous green and St. Patrick’s Day! 
I don’t even think you need to wait - it’s a wonderful gem.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Gorgeous green and St. Patrick’s Day!
> I don’t even think you need to wait - it’s a wonderful gem.



Thank you!     I don't think I'll be able to make myself wait a month to wear this , and while it is now my 'Official' St. Patrick's Day Bag, I plan to wear it year round - as you say, it's a wonderful gem of a bag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   It's my third MM Glam Slam purse. Another camera bag - black, and a bowling bag - black w/ silver. I fell in love with the pillowy look of the Glam Slam line.
> 
> It definitely shows I altered the bag, but I'm so much happier with it, and just carry it with that side against my body. To to the tag placement, it almost doesn't show on the bowling bag. And the little black holes don't really show on the black camera bag, but the indentation does.
> 
> View attachment 4985268


You’re right. The patch looks really dumb. What is it for/supposed to mean, anyway? I don’t know that line.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> You’re right. The patch looks really dumb. What is it for/supposed to mean, anyway? I don’t know that line.



Each number stands for a collection/line, and the 'right' number is circled. 11 is accessories (so purses have this one circled). 22 is shoes. 1 is women. 10 is men. 3 fragrances. 8 eyewear. 6 / MM6 is the diffusion line.


----------



## misstrine85

A new-to-me Balenciaga Velo ❤️


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hermès Picotin 18


----------



## Sa26

My last bag is from a Spanish contemporary brand which is really popular here in Mexico and I’m sure in Spain too. The brand is Purificacion Garcia.

it’s a small quilted bag in black and love it. The name of the bag is homage.


----------



## Venessa84

This Mini Fendi peekaboo was love at first sight. The color just makes me happy


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> This Mini Fendi peekaboo was love at first sight. The color just makes me happy
> 
> View attachment 4991402


Gorgeous!!! 
What is the color called?


----------



## whateve

Venessa84 said:


> This Mini Fendi peekaboo was love at first sight. The color just makes me happy
> 
> View attachment 4991402


That is the perfect yellow! What an adorable bag!


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> What is the color called?



Thank you!! It just says yellow. It’s from the newest collection that was released last week.


----------



## Venessa84

whateve said:


> That is the perfect yellow! What an adorable bag!



I totally agree about this shade of yellow. It’ll get so much use...thank you!!


----------



## JenJBS

Got interested in Brandon Blackwood NYC this summer, when PurseBlog did a post featuring his work. When PurseBlog did a post on him Tuesday, I checked his website again.

My Brandon Blackwood Bianca barrel bag arrived!    Love the color! Quality is as expected for the price point. The nylon is seriously light weight!  So much lighter than my leather bags! This will be a fun grab and go purse. I really love the size! Came with a dust bag. Came with twp straps. The shorter one is for hand carry. The longer works crossbody for me at 4'11", but anyone much taller, it would be shoulder carry. Bought it Tuesday at lunch, and it arrived today! I didn't pay for fast shipping. That is great customer service.


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> Got interested in Brandon Blackwood NYC this summer, when PurseBlog did a post featuring his work. When PurseBlog did a post on him Tuesday, I checked his website again.
> 
> My Brandon Blackwood Bianca barrel bag arrived!    Love the color! Quality is as expected for the price point. The nylon is seriously light weight!  So much lighter than my leather bags! This will be a fun grab and go purse. I really love the size! Came with a dust bag. Came with twp straps. The shorter one is for hand carry. The longer works crossbody for me at 4'11", but anyone much taller, it would be shoulder carry. Bought it Tuesday at lunch, and it arrived today! I didn't pay for fast shipping. That is great customer service.
> 
> View attachment 4995127


Really like that colour...but surprised its not purple...LOL!


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Really like that colour...but surprised its not purple...LOL!



Thank you!  Only because it wasn't offered in purple...


----------



## missmythology

managed to get my dream bag halzan much sooner than expected..  
and I recently started having fun doing videos, so I thought I´d share..


----------



## muchstuff

missmythology said:


> managed to get my dream bag halzan much sooner than expected..
> and I recently started having fun doing videos, so I thought I´d share..



Gorgeous colour!


----------



## missmythology

thank you!  I was waiting for the right color and this is it 


muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous colour!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vintage Chanel vanity! Love how it looks like a lunch box,  just like my Peanuts bag.


----------



## Amazona

JenJBS said:


> My Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC arrived!       It's such a beautiful shade of green! True green, not leaning blue or yellow. Light enough to look green in low light. Dark enough to be beautiful, not overwhelming or neon. This is inside on a really rainy, dark overcast day.
> 
> Too bad there's no holiday that's perfect for a green bag coming up in the next month or so...
> 
> Green used to be my favorite color, and this bag is reminding me why. Then I got seriously overdosed on green while on Active Duty in the Marines... Purple is still my favorite, but this is like meeting an old friend.


I'm on the same boat with green! Olive and camo green are my favorites, but this green MAC is TDF. So cheery it will brighten up any outfit.
Thank you for your service!


----------



## JenJBS

Amazona said:


> I'm on the same boat with green! Olive and camo green are my favorites, but this green MAC is TDF. So cheery it will brighten up any outfit.
> Thank you for your service!



Thank you!     It was an honor to serve.


----------



## Lee22

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     It was an honor to serve.


Another Thank you for your service!!


----------



## JenJBS

Lee22 said:


> Another Thank you for your service!!



Thank you!


----------



## Vitamina H

missmythology said:


> managed to get my dream bag halzan much sooner than expected..
> and I recently started having fun doing videos, so I thought I´d share..



Congrats on your beautiful new Halzan, @missmythology ! It is such a beautiful color. Is the 25cm a new size??? OMG, I think it must be! I was always in between sizes and love your size! Thank you so much for your video. Wow, I wish we had a video like this for every bag out there! So, so helpful! Enjoy your new beauty to the fullest!


----------



## missmythology

Thanks a lot for your lovely comment !   
Yes the 25 is a new size and it’s just perfect.  You should totally try this size! And the new very dark rouge sellier plus ghw is exactly what I wanted
Im happy you like my video, I’ll definitely do it with more bags.. I just started and have a lot of fun with this 



Vitamina H said:


> Congrats on your beautiful new Halzan, @missmythology ! It is such a beautiful color. Is the 25cm a new size??? OMG, I think it must be! I was always in between sizes and love your size! Thank you so much for your video. Wow, I wish we had a video like this for every bag out there! So, so helpful! Enjoy your new beauty to the fullest!


----------



## Vitamina H

missmythology said:


> Thanks a lot for your lovely comment !
> Yes the 25 is a new size and it’s just perfect.  You should totally try this size! And the new very dark rouge sellier plus ghw is exactly what I wanted
> Im happy you like my video, I’ll definitely do it with more bags.. I just started and have a lot of fun with this


I will definitely try it when our boutiques open again. It has been so, so long since I last visited my favorite boutiques. I am anxious to watch your other videos. Your Halzan video was excellent. I think you have a true gift for it! I have a 25 cm Kelly and love the size. It feels just right on my frame and with my height (5'3). That is such an exciting feeling to get exactly what you were looking for! Love that! Thank you for opening my eyes to this new size.


----------



## pinky7129

Grabbed this beauty on Monday from my sa


----------



## missmythology

thank you !!  oh a Kelly 25 is divine too  I´d love to try one  25 is a great size overall !


Vitamina H said:


> I will definitely try it when our boutiques open again. It has been so, so long since I last visited my favorite boutiques. I am anxious to watch your other videos. Your Halzan video was excellent. I think you have a true gift for it! I have a 25 cm Kelly and love the size. It feels just right on my frame and with my height (5'3). That is such an exciting feeling to get exactly what you were looking for! Love that! Thank you for opening my eyes to this new size.


----------



## JoeDelRey

My new mini traveler tote from Marc Jacobs, wanted to try out the mini size to make sure I like it before buying the full leather version


----------



## JenJBS

I've been so bad this year... But found this for $65 on YOOX. I've wanted a circle bag for several months. Wanted the Ferragamo round Studio bag, but it was well over $1000, even on sale. So I feel good  about getting my circle bag for only $65 - even if Rebecca Minkoff isn't in the same league as Ferragamo for quality - I still love RM!  And my wallet really, really loves RM prices!


----------



## melikey

CELINE Teen Classic. Absolutely smitten.


----------



## Venessa84

LV men's bag got me like 



Keepall XS


----------



## Narnanz

Venessa84 said:


> LV men's bag got me like
> View attachment 5003524
> 
> 
> Keepall XS


Saw this on your Instagram  and loved it...do you think the mens collection has better looking bags?....just wondering ?


----------



## Venessa84

Narnanz said:


> Saw this on your Instagram  and loved it...do you think the mens collection has better looking bags?....just wondering ?



Thank you for checking it out on my instagram! Honestly, sometimes yes but I also think it depends on what you’re looking for. I always thought the speedy nano was adorable but I have more than enough monogram in my collection. So when this bag came out I was like this is perfect especially with the removable strap. Keep in mind the men’s bag seem to be more expensive then the women’s.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> I've been so bad this year... But found this for $65 on YOOX. I've wanted a circle bag for several months. Wanted the Ferragamo round Studio bag, but it was well over $1000, even on sale. So I feel good  about getting my circle bag for only $65 - even if Rebecca Minkoff isn't in the same league as Ferragamo for quality - I still love RM!  And my wallet really, really loves RM prices!
> 
> View attachment 5003500


Congrats on finding your circle bag at a great price! Love the patent details.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Congrats on finding your circle bag at a great price! Love the patent details.



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

This beauty: Aspinal of London Mayfair bag.


----------



## wee drop o bush

This beautiful Jimmy Choo bag, it was to go with my outfit for my nephews wedding at the end of this month, sadly due to Covid19 restrictions I cannot go to their wedding ceremony (they’ve decided to just get married anyway) I’ll get to wear it someday


----------



## whateve

wee drop o bush said:


> This beautiful Jimmy Choo bag, it was to go with my outfit for my nephews wedding at the end of this month, sadly due to Covid19 restrictions I cannot go to their wedding ceremony (they’ve decided to just get married anyway) I’ll get to wear it someday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006386
> View attachment 5006390


It's gorgeous! I'm sorry you can't go to the wedding. Hopefully you'll have lots of nice occasions to use it in the future.


----------



## whateve

Vintage Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in one of my favorite colors.


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> View attachment 5006409
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in one of my favorite colors.


Is that a blue-lavender? And how cute is that feather with it?


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> Is that a blue-lavender? And how cute is that feather with it?


Thanks! Yes, the color is periwinkle.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> This beauty: Aspinal of London Mayfair bag.
> 
> View attachment 5006383



Gorgeous!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!


thank you   I really love it.


----------



## Julija

so pleased to find this beauty in gucci outlet! still can't believe my luck!


----------



## IntheOcean

whateve said:


> View attachment 5006409
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in one of my favorite colors.


So pretty!  That feather charm is gorgeous on its own, but with this bag, in this color, it is exceptionally beautiful.



Julija said:


> so pleased to find this beauty in gucci outlet! still can't believe my luck!
> 
> View attachment 5008374


Love this line! Beautiful little bag, congrats on getting a good deal on it!


----------



## Crystalcoach

Narnanz said:


> Saw this on your Instagram  and loved it...do you think the mens collection has better looking bags?....just wondering ?


I don't usually like LVs at all, but I like this one. . . Coach has some great "men's" bags as well, like this one:  https://www.coach.com/coach-utility-crossbody-18/C3907.html?dwvar_color=SRK
So cute!


----------



## Voodoo

Julija said:


> so pleased to find this beauty in gucci outlet! still can't believe my luck!
> 
> View attachment 5008374



This is gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

Julija said:


> so pleased to find this beauty in gucci outlet! still can't believe my luck!
> 
> View attachment 5008374


I love this! I've only been to a Gucci outlet once. I wish there had been something with flowers when I was there.


IntheOcean said:


> So pretty!  That feather charm is gorgeous on its own, but with this bag, in this color, it is exceptionally beautiful.
> 
> 
> Love this line! Beautiful little bag, congrats on getting a good deal on it!


Thanks! I was really surprised at how the feather just popped when I put it on this bag.


----------



## Julija

IntheOcean said:


> Love this line! Beautiful little bag, congrats on getting a good deal on it!





Voodoo said:


> This is gorgeous!


thank you ladies. i'm so in love with my bag, it's ridiculous.



whateve said:


> I love this! I've only been to a Gucci outlet once. I wish there had been something with flowers when I was there.


I actually did not go to Gucci outlet this time around, they now offer virtual shopping, you basically whatsapp SAs and they ship it to you. It is very popular in Europe, maybe it is an option where you live as well? If you are in Europe, i can tell you where i bought it, they had more blooms stuff when i bought i last friday.


----------



## Narnanz

New to me Oroton Kiera  Medium in a gorgeous red...thought I would show you her big brother Large  Kiera Hobo in chocolate leather and a little bitty tiny red Kiera .


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> New to me Oroton Kiera  Medium in a gorgeous red...thought I would show you her big brother Large  Kiera Hobo in chocolate leather and a little bitty tiny red Kiera .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010686
> View attachment 5010687
> View attachment 5010688


The leather looks amazing! Your new red one is my favorite.


----------



## chubbyshopper

Have stalked the website for this item for months. Nearly caved and bought another model but stuck to my guns and didn't give up.. Finally she's  in my hands


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> New to me Oroton Kiera  Medium in a gorgeous red...thought I would show you her big brother Large  Kiera Hobo in chocolate leather and a little bitty tiny red Kiera .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010686
> View attachment 5010687
> View attachment 5010688



These bags are fabulous!      Beautiful design, and saturated colors!


----------



## victoroliveira

the ysl solferino


----------



## misstrine85

This pillowy soft H&M bag ❤️


----------



## suburbanprincess97

The YSL large woc I ordered (20% off on Saks!) finally arrived my first chance to use it was this weekend for my first indoor dining in a year! Totally loved it although its smaller than I expected! I also got a great new haircut that day too so was feeling awesome!


----------



## Tomsmom

My awesome thrift find:


----------



## AnnieVan

Kimbashop said:


> This beauty: Aspinal of London Mayfair bag.
> 
> View attachment 5006383


I love Aspinal. I have a tote for work in black croc and the bags. Beautiful and best quality.


----------



## Kimbashop

AnnieVan said:


> I love Aspinal. I have a tote for work in black croc and the bags. Beautiful and best quality.


They really seem to be beautifully made. I'm very impressed with the bag.


----------



## misstrine85

One of my most used bags (the small Botkier Sophie) has to be retired, so I bought her successor ❤️


----------



## IntheOcean

misstrine85 said:


> One of my most used bags (the small Botkier Sophie) has to be retired, so I bought her successor ❤


Very pretty bag!  Is it a Botkier as well?


----------



## misstrine85

IntheOcean said:


> Very pretty bag!  Is it a Botkier as well?


Thank you. Yes, it is also a small Botkier Sophie. I should have written that


----------



## Julija

this gorgeous Anya Hindmarch Postbox bag. I got it on the Outnet sale and still can't believe the amazing deal I got.


----------



## melikey

Medium Triomphe


----------



## BowieFan1971

Ferragamo Boston bag- preloved


----------



## Venessa84

Bag dreams do really come true...




Hermes Kelly 25 in rose pourpe which to me is the perfect shade of pink with a touch of purple.


----------



## muchstuff

Venessa84 said:


> Bag dreams do really come true...
> 
> View attachment 5021835
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly 25 in rose pourpe which to me is the perfect shade of pink with a touch of purple.


Very pretty colour. Is it clemence?


----------



## chocolateolive

YSL lambskin niki bag ✌️


----------



## Tomsmom

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ferragamo Boston bag- preloved
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021808
> View attachment 5021809


So pretty !!


----------



## afroken

Got this new-to-me Fendi Anna Selleria from another tpfer and I’m in love with this Fendi line.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## maggiesze1

Not a handbag..but a wristlet by Kate Spade


----------



## JenJBS

Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself.
> 
> View attachment 5026759
> View attachment 5026760


They do such pretty colours.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> They do such pretty colours.



Agreed!


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Got this new-to-me Fendi Anna Selleria from another tpfer and I’m in love with this Fendi line.
> 
> View attachment 5024519


Such a lovely bag. I have to admit I am very intrigued by this line.


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself.
> 
> View attachment 5026759
> View attachment 5026760


I would so love to see of your colours as I know you love this style.


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> Such a lovely bag. I have to admit I am very intrigued by this line.


I love this line and I think you will too! The leather reminds me of Massaccesi Verona - thick, chewy, pliable, smooshy (but still retains its shape and doesn’t puddle). I also find this line to be overall cheaper than Fendi’s more popular lines on the pre-loved market   I’m looking into adding a Lei Selleria into my collection at some point.


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> I would so love to see of your colours as I know you love this style.



The mini size all have a detachable crossbody strap. The full size are either shoulder/arm carry strap or long crossbody strap. Not every color is available in all three options.


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> The mini size all have a detachable crossbody strap. The full size are either shoulder/arm carry strap or long crossbody strap. Not every color is available in all three options.


Love the green


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> I love this line and I think you will too! The leather reminds me of Massaccesi Verona - thick, chewy, pliable, smooshy (but still retains its shape and doesn’t puddle). I also find this line to be overall cheaper than Fendi’s more popular lines on the pre-loved market   I’m looking into adding a Lei Selleria into my collection at some point.


I just looked up the Lei line and now I want one too!


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> I just looked up the Lei line and now I want one too!


Aside from the Lei, I'm also interested in this vintage LV style I just found (and I thought I would never buy an LV before!) and a simple tote from Portland Leather Goods  I need to contain myself, this is dangerous!


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Aside from the Lei, I'm also interested in this vintage LV style I just found (and I thought I would never buy an LV before!) and Portland Leather Goods  I need to contain myself, this is dangerous!


I need to know which LV! I've been looking too...


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> I need to know which LV! I've been looking too...


LV Reverie. From the early 2000s. I've only seen it in epi leather so far and I'm still trying to figure out if I like epi. I don't like saffiano-types of leather, but I think I like epi better. Not sure how I feel about the stiffness though. What do you think about epi?


----------



## Venessa84

muchstuff said:


> Very pretty colour. Is it clemence?



Thank muchstuff!! It’s Togo leather.


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> LV Reverie. From the early 2000s. I've only seen it in epi leather so far and I'm still trying to figure out if I like epi. I don't like saffiano-types of leather, but I think I like epi better. Not sure how I feel about the stiffness though. What do you think about epi?


I don't care for stiff leathers personally, I like my slouch!


----------



## muchstuff

Venessa84 said:


> Thank muchstuff!! It’s Togo leather.


I find Hermes leathers very confusing...


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> I don't care for stiff leathers personally, I like my slouch!


Slouch is always my first preference too, but I like the vintage look of the reverie. There’s a good condition one on Yoogi right now at $300 USD that I’m wondering if I should pull the trigger on, or put aside the funds for Lei. First world problems.


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Slouch is always my first preference too, but I like the vintage look of the reverie. There’s a good condition one on Yoogi right now at $300 USD that I’m wondering if I should pull the trigger on, or put aside the funds for Lei. First world problems.


Absolutely.


----------



## Biogirl1

New to me! Diorama


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Slouch is always my first preference too, but I like the vintage look of the reverie. There’s a good condition one on Yoogi right now at $300 USD that I’m wondering if I should pull the trigger on, or put aside the funds for Lei. First world problems.


Just saw it, nice colour.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself.
> 
> View attachment 5026759
> View attachment 5026760


Happy birthday beautiful!!!


----------



## whateve

maggiesze1 said:


> Not a handbag..but a wristlet by Kate Spade
> View attachment 5026286
> 
> View attachment 5026287
> 
> View attachment 5026288


This is adorable! So sweet!


----------



## whateve

New Kate Spade


----------



## MrsSlocomb

I just can't stop looking at it


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> New Kate Spade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028684


Such a stunning color!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a stunning color!


Thanks! I made a beeline to it as soon as I saw it.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm in the mood for stress free , light weighted nylon bags


----------



## Narnanz

Bought as a project not realizing that the bag had been painted yellow. This began an epic cleaning.  Still wear and tear , marks and scuffs but she is much better than before.
Coach Bleecker tattersall flap bag in Camel , made in China 2007.
After


Before when she was painted yellow and after shes been stripped of paint, dunked twice, scrubbed to within and inch of her life , conditioned with CPR about 7 times  and last a coat of Renapur to hopefully give her some shine.


----------



## maggiesze1

Just received this cute bunny bag from Irregular Choice today! I love their fluffy tails!


----------



## Venessa84

I finally jumped on the Dior book tote train and I get it. These bags are so well made and love that it represents America


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I returned the black Nylon Prada with studs and decided to get this one , because i prefer a simple design


----------



## catweazle

Maxi Hip Bag in taupe.


----------



## Kimbashop

Preloved Ferragamo Sophia  I cleaned, polished, and conditioned her and it looks almost new. The pebbled leather is like butter and the hardware doesn’t show any scratches even though I’m certain it’s an older model. Interior is a beautiful fabric, also in excellent condition. I’m blown away by the quality of the bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Preloved Ferragamo Sophia  I cleaned, polished, and conditioned her and it looks almost new. The pebbled leather is like butter and the hardware doesn’t show any scratches even though I’m certain it’s an older model. Interior is a beautiful fabric, also in excellent condition. I’m blown away by the quality of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5036356


The leather looks lovely!


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> Preloved Ferragamo Sophia  I cleaned, polished, and conditioned her and it looks almost new. The pebbled leather is like butter and the hardware doesn’t show any scratches even though I’m certain it’s an older model. Interior is a beautiful fabric, also in excellent condition. I’m blown away by the quality of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5036356


This is stunning! Ferragamo has some of the most beautiful bag designs


----------



## psxgurl

Polene in Sauge


----------



## whateve

psxgurl said:


> Polene in Sauge


lovely color!


----------



## k5ml3k

This little cutie, LV Nano Turenne


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> The leather looks lovely!


The leather is buttery soft and the overall quality of the bag is exceptional. It has a bit of the Bal City Vibe but can be dressed up due to the top handle, hardware and shape or dressed more casually due to its drapey leather and crossbody strap. It is really comfortable worn cross-body, too. One of my favorite aspects of the bag is the large zipped back pocket, which means you don't have to open the top flap and zipper and rummage through your bag to find your phone, coffee or metro card, etc. You could even stash a wallet in the back zipped pocket and use the main compartment for umbrella, book, gloves, scarf, makeup bag, and other things that you don't need to use constantly. I think it will make a great travel bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> This is stunning! Ferragamo has some of the most beautiful bag designs


thank you! How did I not know about their bags all of these years?


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> thank you! How did I not know about their bags all of these years?


They have the most stunning silk scarves as well, not to enable or anything  I may be wrong but I think they have bi-annual sales every year in which lots of their products go on sale!!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> The leather is buttery soft and the overall quality of the bag is exceptional. It has a bit of the Bal City Vibe but can be dressed up due to the top handle, hardware and shape or dressed more casually due to its drapey leather and crossbody strap. It is really comfortable worn cross-body, too. One of my favorite aspects of the bag is the large zipped back pocket, which means you don't have to open the top flap and zipper and rummage through your bag to find your phone, coffee or metro card, etc. You could even stash a wallet in the back zipped pocket and use the main compartment for umbrella, book, gloves, scarf, makeup bag, and other things that you don't need to use constantly. I think it will make a great travel bag.


One more brand to keep an eye on...


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> They have the most stunning silk scarves as well, not to enable or anything  I may be wrong but I think they have bi-annual sales every year in which lots of their products go on sale!!


I adore their scarves!  I’m glad to hear that they go on sale. I’ve been eyeing the tree one.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> One more brand to keep an eye on...


They do make hobos!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> They do make hobos!


Oh oh...


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> I adore their scarves!  I’m glad to hear that they go on sale. I’ve been eyeing the tree one.


Great minds think alike   the tree one is what I’m going for during the sale too, if it goes on sale!


----------



## foxyann

Chanel Coco handle bag


----------



## mariliz11

foxyann said:


> Chanel Coco handle bag
> 
> View attachment 5040132


Love the color combination of the bag and scarf!


----------



## foxyann

mariliz11 said:


> Love the color combination of the bag and scarf!


Thank you!


----------



## limom

Telfar medium navy.


----------



## Kimbashop

Aspinal of London Mayfair bag in Bordeaux patent croc and smooth leather.


----------



## shatim

I just bought this mini lou from a reputable IG personal shopper. I am just feeling weird because the authenticity card says "Sac Y tribeca".

Does anyone who have the same bag says the same thing on their authencity card? The bag feels authentic but I'm no expert.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Thanks lovelies!


----------



## mariliz11

shatim said:


> I just bought this mini lou from a reputable IG personal shopper. I am just feeling weird because the authenticity card says "Sac Y tribeca".
> 
> Does anyone who have the same bag says the same thing on their authencity card? The bag feels authentic but I'm no expert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043641
> 
> Thanks lovelies!


I got this last year but returned it for the crossbody envelope. If I remember correctly it said minibag mono or mini bag Lou - something like that. I wouldn’t jump to conclusions, could be a mix up but maybe worth authenticating?


----------



## Tomsmom

Gucci Soho a birthday gift


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Gucci Soho a birthday gift
> 
> View attachment 5044511


This is gorgeous! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Biogirl1

Pollie-Jean said:


> I returned the black Nylon Prada with studs and decided to get this one , because i prefer a simple design
> 
> View attachment 5035426


Love the look of this bag!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Venessa84 said:


> Bag dreams do really come true...
> 
> View attachment 5021835
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly 25 in rose pourpe which to me is the perfect shade of pink with a touch of purple.


This bag will never be in my budget. And I never thought I would actually see one IRL, but I did over the weekend! This exact bag in this color. It made me want to sell all my bags and boots to fund this bag. It is gorgeous, the color is TDF, and the leather--omg, the leather. I couldn't stop touching it. It was embarrassing. Most wonderful feeling leather evah!


----------



## MotherTheresa

Chanel Boy taupe caviar GHW—-


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## mariliz11

Just bought this Gucci Dionysus super mini from MyTheresa (before the Gucci price increase also effective in online stores). Can’t wait to wear for summer!


----------



## afroken




----------



## Biogirl1

afroken said:


> View attachment 5049789


Love! I’m in a real PS1 mood these days! Just bought a mini in marigold (orange) in their final sale, and bought a dark silver one from Saks off 5th for a great price. I’m now waiting for my pre-loved medium (purple) to come from Fashionphile!


----------



## afroken

Biogirl1 said:


> Love! I’m in a real PS1 mood these days! Just bought a mini in marigold (orange) in their final sale, and bought a dark silver one from Saks off 5th for a great price. I’m now waiting for my pre-loved medium (purple) to come from Fashionphile!


I love PS1! Seriously underrated style. This would be my third, but first tiny. I think I know exactly which purple medium PS1 you’re talking about from Fashionphile. The colour name is amethyst right? I have the same one, purchased a few years ago. Bag twins!


----------



## Biogirl1

afroken said:


> I love PS1! Seriously underrated style. This would be my third, but first tiny. I think I know exactly which purple medium PS1 you’re talking about from Fashionphile. The colour name is amethyst right? I have the same one, purchased a few years ago. Bag twins!


YES! That’s the one! Put it on reserve late last week during their sale of reduced bags. I’d been eyeing it for a long time, and this will be my first medium. I’ve heard that the straps on the medium are on the short side for crossbody, but then again I’m short for a human so I think it will work out ok!


----------



## muchstuff

Biogirl1 said:


> YES! That’s the one! Put it on reserve late last week during their sale of reduced bags. I’d been eyeing it for a long time, and this will be my first medium. I’ve heard that the straps on the medium are on the short side for crossbody, but then again I’m short for a human so I think it will work out ok!


I put a black medium croc embossed  PS1 on reserve during the sale, looking forward to receiving her.


----------



## Biogirl1

muchstuff said:


> I put a black medium croc embossed  PS1 on reserve during the sale, looking forward to receiving her.


Sounds gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

Biogirl1 said:


> Sounds gorgeous!


Hoping so, it's a new brand for me!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Hoping so, it's a new brand for me!


What size did you get?


----------



## Jereni

afroken said:


> I love PS1! Seriously underrated style. This would be my third, but first tiny. I think I know exactly which purple medium PS1 you’re talking about from Fashionphile. The colour name is amethyst right? I have the same one, purchased a few years ago. Bag twins!



In truth, I don’t know that the PS1 _is _underrated, or at least it didn’t used to be. Omg I remember 5-6 years ago, the bag was EVERYWHERE, in every possible color you could imagine. I owned 5 at one point, in different sizes/editions.

Still love them, although I only still have one of them.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> What size did you get?


Medium.


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> Hoping so, it's a new brand for me!


Can’t wait to see it!


Jereni said:


> In truth, I don’t know that the PS1 _is _underrated, or at least it didn’t used to be. Omg I remember 5-6 years ago, the bag was EVERYWHERE, in every possible color you could imagine. I owned 5 at one point, in different sizes/editions.
> 
> Still love them, although I only still have one of them.


Yup you're right, it certainly had its day. But nowadays you hardly see any of them anymore. It was trendy for a while and never regained its popularity. I guess it isn't a bad thing as pre-loved ones in like new condition cost anywhere from $300-600 USD  compared to what it costed brand new. Once I sell more bags (I gotta keep my bag count at 30 lol), I may look into adding another tiny.

A few years ago, I don't know what I was thinking but I almost sold one of my mediums  and the consignment store declined it due to lack of demand. Thankfully that happened because my PS1s are one of my favourite and most used styles now. Which one do you have right now?


----------



## Jereni

afroken said:


> Can’t wait to see it!
> 
> Yup you're right, it certainly had its day. But nowadays you hardly see any of them anymore. It was trendy for a while and never regained its popularity. I guess it isn't a bad thing as pre-loved ones in like new condition cost anywhere from $300-600 USD  compared to what it costed brand new. Once I sell more bags (I gotta keep my bag count at 30 lol), I may look into adding another tiny.
> 
> A few years ago, I don't know what I was thinking but I almost sold one of my mediums  and the consignment store declined it due to lack of demand. Thankfully that happened because my PS1s are one of my favourite and most used styles now. Which one do you have right now?



I have the PS1 crossbody in pepe suede. The suede is pretty rubbed on the back at this point but the front is fine. It’s a wonderfully slouchy bag and I wear it when I want to feel/look cozy.




I had the medium in smoke at one point and sold it - I did regret that for awhile. But now that they have the _mini _crossbody in smoke, I might get that.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Medium.


 Can’t wait to see it in moc croc!


----------



## patsku

Valentino


----------



## Jereni

Coach Klare in white... I’m having a resurgence/Renaissance with Coach again lately.


----------



## liliBuo

Im also getting more and more into Coach lately..
Crosstown Crossbody in Lake color, this is my only colored bag, im testing the water to see if I can do it!


----------



## Destiny757

Outlet shopping...surprised by how much fits inside


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Coach tote in black glove tanned leather...feels amazing! Pics don’t do it justice! Supple, thick, structured with a bit of slouch. My new forever black casual bag.


----------



## Ashleee

This Valentino Roman stud bag. I can't even.


----------



## jlynn604

msd_bags said:


> Saint Laurent East Side Tote in Rouge
> View attachment 4778209


 do totes have serial numbers inside?? I have the Bowen and no serial number I can find!


----------



## Lee22




----------



## Sa26

It’s this one 








						Bolso bandolera homenaje acolchado
					

Bolso bandolera elaborado en piel de napa con diseño acolchado y cierre de solapa personalizado con placa metálica en forma de cubo. Asa combinada en piel y cadena de dos posiciones. Forro completo y bolsillo interior con cremallera.




					www.purificaciongarcia.com
				




but I got in black in store I got it almost like 4 months ago,


----------



## lavy

I found this little guy from Rosa.k while following korean Instagramers.  It’s like a sac a plat x goyard/le fauvre. Love it, well made and adorable!


----------



## dolali

Rag & Bone Grand Shopper in Sage
Hard to photograph since it is very slouchy! The slick hardware reminds me of the Tiffany mesh jewelry...and the leather... 
I am totally in


----------



## Sa26

Lee22 said:


> View attachment 5052889


I liked both even though I’m not a bagpack person but both of your bags are Really  pretty


----------



## Sa26

lavy said:


> View attachment 5053482
> 
> I found this little guy from Rosa.k while following korean Instagramers.  It’s like a sac a plat x goyard/le fauvre. Love it, well made and adorable!



it’s a very nice bag and it’s the most perfect size


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dolali said:


> Rag & Bone Grand Shopper in Sage
> Hard to photograph since it is very slouchy! The slick hardware reminds me of the Tiffany mesh jewelry...and the leather...
> I am totally in
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054599
> View attachment 5054600



 I love it


----------



## dolali

Pollie-Jean said:


> I love it



Thank you!


----------



## MaryThorpe

New to me, Fendi Calfskin Romano Selleria Chain Shoulder Bag


----------



## Lee22

Sa26 said:


> I liked both even though I’m not a bagpack person but both of your bags are Really  pretty


Thanks looking forward to wearing them both soon


----------



## jbags07

I splurged a little the last 2 weeks.....


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4968863
> 
> 
> New condition from around 2015 The Row ostrich hobo sling in wine with horsehair tassels.


I am late to the party but had to comment/gasp....this bag!


----------



## afroken

jbags07 said:


> I splurged a little the last 2 weeks.....
> 
> View attachment 5056448


SUCH STUNNERS  love all of them! What’s the brand of the clutch?


----------



## jbags07

afroken said:


> SUCH STUNNERS  love all of them! What’s the brand of the clutch?


Thank you very much   I guess i forgot to list what they are  

Bottega Veneta Ebano Mini Cabat
Bottega Veneta Canard Nodini
Nancy Gonzalez Peach Crocodile Clutch


----------



## afroken

New-to-me Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC in tomato. My first RM


----------



## JenJBS

Polene Numero Dix (#10)


jbags07 said:


> I splurged a little the last 2 weeks.....
> 
> View attachment 5056448



That canard Nodini!


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> New-to-me Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC in tomato. My first RM
> 
> View attachment 5056529



Such a beautiful red!  Love the MiniMAC style!   We seem to have some similar tastes in bags...


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> I splurged a little the last 2 weeks.....
> 
> View attachment 5056448


These are lovely splurges! What color is the Nodini?
Edit: I just saw your response. I love this blue-green color.


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Such a beautiful red!  Love the MiniMAC style!   We seem to have some similar tastes in bags...


And similar tastes in colour too


----------



## dolali

jbags07 said:


> I splurged a little the last 2 weeks.....
> 
> View attachment 5056448





 

a-m-a-z-i-n-g splurge!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> I splurged a little the last 2 weeks.....
> 
> View attachment 5056448


Wow you certainly did!!


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> I splurged a little the last 2 weeks.....
> 
> View attachment 5056448


Ooh, that Nodini is the best color! I love the clutch too!


----------



## catweazle

My new to me Gianni Chiarini Helena


----------



## Jereni

I bought this last weekend and had to share - this is the Nanushka ‘Jen’ bag which is vegan leather and more or less a close variation on the BV twist bag except much better. The opening is closed by sliding the longer loop through a shorter one.

It is the silliest, most ridiculous thing and I’m absolutely in love with it. So soft and I’m having so much fun throwing it around.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> I bought this last weekend and had to share - this is the Nanushka ‘Jen’ bag which is vegan leather and more or less a close variation on the BV twist bag except much better. The opening is closed by sliding the longer loop through a shorter one.
> 
> It is the silliest, most ridiculous thing and I’m absolutely in love with it. So soft and I’m having so much fun throwing around.
> 
> View attachment 5057675



I love my Eileen Fisher bag that closes that way. It's a fun style.


----------



## dolali

Jereni said:


> I bought this last weekend and had to share - this is the Nanushka ‘Jen’ bag which is vegan leather and more or less a close variation on the BV twist bag except much better. The opening is closed by sliding the longer loop through a shorter one.
> 
> It is the silliest, most ridiculous thing and I’m absolutely in love with it. So soft and I’m having so much fun throwing around.
> 
> View attachment 5057675



This bag looks so chic! *off to look at Nanushkas bags*


----------



## jbags07

Jereni said:


> I bought this last weekend and had to share - this is the Nanushka ‘Jen’ bag which is vegan leather and more or less a close variation on the BV twist bag except much better. The opening is closed by sliding the longer loop through a shorter one.
> 
> It is the silliest, most ridiculous thing and I’m absolutely in love with it. So soft and I’m having so much fun throwing it around.
> 
> View attachment 5057675


This is absolutely fabulous! Now i have to go check them out    Its fun but classic at tge sme time, and i especially love the textured look


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> These are lovely splurges! What color is the Nodini?
> Edit: I just saw your response. I love this blue-green color.


Thank you   Canard is a chameleon color. I have a Cervo baseball in it too, and it can look more green in some light, more blue in other light. If you are looking to add a BV blue green,Canard is fabulous


----------



## jbags07

afroken said:


> New-to-me Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC in tomato. My first RM
> 
> View attachment 5056529


Love this style, such a classic piece!


----------



## jbags07

That canard Nodini!      
[/QUOTE]


dolali said:


> a-m-a-z-i-n-g splurge!!!!





whateve said:


> Ooh, that Nodini is the best color! I love the clutch too!



Thank you very much! I have not been on tpf regularly of late, and its fun to share


----------



## Jereni

jbags07 said:


> This is absolutely fabulous! Now i have to go check them out    Its fun but classic at tge sme time, and i especially love the textured look



Thanks! It seems to come in a couple different colors - light pink, beige, white, black, and I’ve seen a rust color also.


----------



## Sa26

afroken said:


> New-to-me Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC in tomato. My first RM
> 
> View attachment 5056529



It’s a gorgeous bag, i had this one like 5 years ago in the bigger size. I broke it overstufing it.


----------



## afroken

Sa26 said:


> It’s a gorgeous bag, i had this one like 5 years ago in the bigger size. I broke it overstufing it.


Thank you! Sorry to hear yours broke. I’ll be careful not to overstuff mine


----------



## JacksNotHere

A.P.C. Grace Bag ... aka the more affordable bag that hopefully satisfies my Celine Box craving


----------



## Sa26

afroken said:


> Thank you! Sorry to hear yours broke. I’ll be careful not to overstuff mine



yes be careful with that. Other than that it’s a really nice bag


----------



## dropsofjupiter

JacksNotHere said:


> A.P.C. Grace Bag ... aka the more affordable bag that hopefully satisfies my Celine Box craving



This is stunning! I've been eyeing this as well. How have you been liking it so far?


----------



## JacksNotHere

n3w2luxury said:


> This is stunning! I've been eyeing this as well. How have you been liking it so far?


Love it! My new everyday crossbody. There are a couple different sizes but this is the larger one that fits all the essentials including my ipad mini. I think I'm hooked on these compartmentalized/accordion style bags!


----------



## afroken

This new-to-me cutie 
MK mini Jules in violet


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> This new-to-me cutie
> MK mini Jules in violet
> 
> View attachment 5062766



Love this! Such a pretty purple bucket bag!


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Love this! Such a pretty purple bucket bag!


Thank you! Remember how I was interested in your Fount bucket? It’s still on my wishlist but I’m trying to cut down on handbag expenses. Then yesterday I saw a pretty MK bag in the “what handbag are you wearing today” thread and decided to check MK out, and saw this bag on Poshmark which reminded me of the Fount bucket! Snapped it up right away and at a fantastic price too


----------



## whateve

afroken said:


> This new-to-me cutie
> MK mini Jules in violet
> 
> View attachment 5062766


I love the color and bucket bags! Is this really tiny?


----------



## afroken

whateve said:


> I love the color and bucket bags! Is this really tiny?


Thank you! Seller said it measures 7”H, 7.5”W, 3.5”D. I’ll take a photo and include what fits in the bag when it arrives.


----------



## farris2

Just ordered these 2 from Wanderers Travel Co.


----------



## Narnanz

farris2 said:


> Just ordered these 2 from Wanderers Travel Co.
> 
> View attachment 5063222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063223


did you get into the special mothersday sale?


----------



## farris2

Narnanz said:


> did you get into the special mothersday sale?


Yes!


----------



## Venessa84

Wrong thread


----------



## BowieFan1971

My HG...vintage gold Bolide 35 in Courcheval 
I now have bag peace.


----------



## Narnanz

farris2 said:


> Yes!


I was so tempted as I really like the Santorini....Nice freebies with them


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Givenchy Antigona Mini. Just got it today from Fashionphile.  It’s heavier than I thought.


----------



## Strep2031

Chanel GST. Purchased from Fashionphile last month and it is such a beauty.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> This new-to-me cutie
> MK mini Jules in violet
> 
> View attachment 5062766


Lovely shade of purple and cute size!


----------



## foxyann

The beautiful GIVENCHY Antigona Small


----------



## Narnanz

Cheap as Chips  faux leather , the closest I will ever get to a BV Pouch style bag....$6 at the thrift...all good for a bit of fun.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Cheap as Chips  faux leather , the closest I will ever get to a BV Pouch style bag....$6 at the thrift...all good for a bit of fun.
> View attachment 5067002


It's a great shape!


----------



## afroken

whateve said:


> I love the color and bucket bags! Is this really tiny?


She’s here and she’s super cute! Fits the following with a tiny bit room to spare.




Battery pack, small pouch, card holder, masks, hand sanitizer, phone (not pictured)


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

The last handbag I bought (and then immediately sold because I am not a belt bag person) is this cutie from Coach!


----------



## BowieFan1971

My new to me 1997 Bolide 35...she is my HG bag and I can’t wait to get her monogrammed because I am never letting her go!


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> She’s here and she’s super cute! Fits the following with a tiny bit room to spare.
> 
> View attachment 5067508
> 
> 
> Battery pack, small pouch, card holder, masks, hand sanitizer, phone (not pictured)


Great color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

HarlemBagLady said:


> Givenchy Antigona Mini. Just got it today from Fashionphile.  It’s heavier than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063368


Soooo cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Cheap as Chips  faux leather , the closest I will ever get to a BV Pouch style bag....$6 at the thrift...all good for a bit of fun.
> View attachment 5067002


It's a great design!
I like it more due to the symmetrical pleats.


----------



## Jereni

Narnanz said:


> Cheap as Chips  faux leather , the closest I will ever get to a BV Pouch style bag....$6 at the thrift...all good for a bit of fun.
> View attachment 5067002



This is really aesthetically pleasing, congrats! Much more cost effective way to enjoy the soft pleated bag trend. (And I say that as an owner of the Pouch! Love it but yes tons of cheaper options)


----------



## maggiesze1

My "La Bicyclette de Vendula" by Vendula London backpack arrived today!


----------



## Rachyrach2k

Tory Burch Soft Fleming New Cream and Aspinal of London Gigi Bag in Vintage Tan


----------



## misskittee

Celine Cabas Phantom in Light Charcoal


----------



## muchstuff

misskittee said:


> Celine Cabas Phantom in Light Charcoal
> View attachment 5070635


I have it in taupe, don't you just love it? I'm considering rehoming the taupe though because although the colour is beautiful it doesn't work as well as I'd hoped with my mostly grey wardrobe. I want a black and at least one more colour, one of my favourite totes!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> My "La Bicyclette de Vendula" by Vendula London backpack arrived today!
> View attachment 5069763


I wish I could go inside this cute shop!


----------



## whateve

Rachyrach2k said:


> Tory Burch Soft Fleming New Cream and Aspinal of London Gigi Bag in Vintage Tan
> 
> View attachment 5070041


I love the Aspinal! This is making me go look at their site.


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> I wish I could go inside this cute shop!


Me too! Isn't it so cute? If it wasn't for bicyeles, the colors remind me of a ice cream shop!


----------



## misskittee

muchstuff said:


> I have it in taupe, don't you just love it? I'm considering rehoming the taupe though because although the colour is beautiful it doesn't work as well as I'd hoped with my mostly grey wardrobe. I want a black and at least one more colour, one of my favourite totes!


I do love it! Taupe is a lovely color but definitely find it a new home if you're not using it! Black is stunning. I would definitely like to buy another in a different color too ❤


----------



## etudes

A preloved Bottega Veneta Silver Intrecciato Gros grain Nodini


----------



## muchstuff

misskittee said:


> I do love it! Taupe is a lovely color but definitely find it a new home if you're not using it! Black is stunning. I would definitely like to buy another in a different color too ❤


Maybe I just need to buy different clothes.


----------



## JenJBS

etudes said:


> A preloved Bottega Veneta Silver Intrecciato Gros grain Nodini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070829



So beautiful!


----------



## dolali

etudes said:


> A preloved Bottega Veneta Silver Intrecciato Gros grain Nodini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070829



Gorgeous BV!


----------



## Glttglam

I just bought the Kate Spade Lizzie medium flap backpack in geranium and the Coach Addie crossbody in teal.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This drawstring bag arrived, but the creases are not disappearing, so I will return it. 
So I decided to make a bag myself. I will post it here if it turns out OK.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This drawstring bag arrived, but the creases are not disappearing, so I will return it.
> So I decided to make a bag myself. I will post it here if it turns out OK.
> View attachment 5074351
> View attachment 5074352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074362



Sorry it didn't work out. Excited to see the bag you make!


----------



## Fancyfree

Sunshine mama said:


> This drawstring bag arrived, but the creases are not disappearing, so I will return it.
> So I decided to make a bag myself. I will post it here if it turns out OK.
> View attachment 5074351
> View attachment 5074352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074362


Bravo for not accepting creases  (why don't we have an applaud emoji )
Several companies need to become aware of the importance of packaging ...


----------



## smeno89

misstrine85 said:


> A new-to-me Balenciaga Velo ❤



I just got this bag too!! It is the perfect travel bag that also fits my 13 inch macbook.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fancyfree said:


> Bravo for not accepting creases  (why don't we have an applaud emoji )
> Several companies need to become aware of the importance of packaging ...


Exactly! They ruin their products and potential sales all due to poor packaging!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Exactly! They ruin their products and potential sales all due to poor packaging!



I think 'potential' is the key word there. It isn't just the one item being returned - it can turn customers off from buying from that company in the future, and damage their reputation if it becomes too common.


----------



## JenJBS

Coach Swinger 20 in original natural leather! Really loving this natural leather. Takes dye beautifully. Such a cute design.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Coach Swinger 20 in original natural leather! Really loving this natural leather. Takes dye beautifully. Such a cute design.
> 
> View attachment 5074705


Love this! Color, shape, hardware...the whole package


----------



## BowieFan1971

RM Mini MAC


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Coach Swinger 20 in original natural leather! Really loving this natural leather. Takes dye beautifully. Such a cute design.
> 
> View attachment 5074705


It's a really cute design and a beautiful orange color!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love this! Color, shape, hardware...the whole package


Thank you!   





BowieFan1971 said:


> RM Mini MAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074707


Gorgeous bag!  This picture is stunning!  I love that wooden floor/table/whatever... 





Sunshine mama said:


> It's a really cute design and a beautiful orange color!


Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## fettfleck

Got me a Marly from Maison Mollerus in Pecasus black and beige!
The beige print looks darker than on the webpage (would have liked it lighter), but I still like it!

This kind of model is just a really fuss free kind of bag...


----------



## Sunshine mama

fettfleck said:


> Got me a Marly from Maison Mollerus in Pecasus black and beige!
> The beige print looks darker than on the webpage (would have liked it lighter), but I still like it!
> 
> This kind of model is just a really fuss free kind of bag...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075356
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075357


This looks almost like the pochette metis, but different!


----------



## streeter

Well I am new here and yes do love luxe brands. My last purse that I have just purchased though is a Betsey Johnson phone purse. I have a bit of an obsession with them and this is my sixth


----------



## whateve

streeter said:


> Well I am new here and yes do love luxe brands. My last purse that I have just purchased though is a Betsey Johnson phone purse. I have a bit of an obsession with them and this is my sixth


This is adorable! Can we see all of yours?


----------



## fettfleck

Sunshine mama said:


> This looks almost like the pochette metis, but different!



Yes, I guess that style is pretty popular and classic... I have one of the first generation Pochette Metis, but an even older Massimo Dutti bag with the same design.
The Pochette Metis is a bit thinner though. So the Mollerus should be more spacious. Hope to get more stuff in it.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Coach Swinger 20 in original natural leather! Really loving this natural leather. Takes dye beautifully. Such a cute design.
> 
> View attachment 5074705


 new color adventure for you! This is a really cute bag. I love the little turnlock off to the side.


----------



## Kimbashop

streeter said:


> Well I am new here and yes do love luxe brands. My last purse that I have just purchased though is a Betsey Johnson phone purse. I have a bit of an obsession with them and this is my sixth


I LOVE THIS! Please, can you take a photo of all of them together?


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> new color adventure for you! This is a really cute bag. I love the little turnlock off to the side.



Yes, it is. A fun one! Thank you!  I also love that little turnlock.


----------



## JenJBS

streeter said:


> Well I am new here and yes do love luxe brands. My last purse that I have just purchased though is a Betsey Johnson phone purse. I have a bit of an obsession with them and this is my sixth



Adorable!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

These: 
1. Chanel chevron tote
2. Celine burgundy Micro Luggae goat/smooth calf


----------



## Narnanz

gettinpurseonal said:


> These:
> 1. Chanel chevron tote
> 2. Celine burgundy Micro Luggae goat/smooth calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075695
> View attachment 5075697


the colour of the Celine is Gorgeous!!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Narnanz said:


> the colour of the Celine is Gorgeous!!


Thank you thank you, I do love it as well! I also got one in baby drummed calfskin and debated keeping both, however, since the goat/smooth calf was my original intent, I shall keep it and return the baby drummed calf.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Narnanz said:


> the colour of the Celine is Gorgeous!!


Here is the baby drummed burgundy Celine. The leather is soft pebbled calf, unlike the other which is goat and smooth calf. May I have your opinion on keeping only the goat/smooth calf versus keeping both?


----------



## Narnanz

gettinpurseonal said:


> Here is the baby drummed burgundy Celine. The leather is soft pebbled calf, unlike the other which is goat and smooth calf. May I have your opinion on keeping only the goat/smooth calf versus keeping both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075899


I love both but must say I prefer the goat and smooth calf as I feel the colour is richer. Also the contrast between the smooth calf and the goat in the one bag creates a nice texture and a break from being one colour/leather combo
But on the other hand would the full pebbled calf hide any marks better than the smooth leather of the goat/calf.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Thank you for your input. I definitely prefer the goat/smooth calf for the reasons you note, and will certainly be keeping it. I need to decide if I will also keep the Baby Drummed calf.  I might not use the Baby Drummed calf every day, but I would use it more than some of my other bags. It is far less common to find Baby Drummed calf for sale, and I do love the softness that is not present in regular drummed calf.



Narnanz said:


> I love both but must say I prefer the goat and smooth calf as I feel the colour is richer. Also the contrast between the smooth calf and the goat in the one bag creates a nice texture and a break from being one colour/leather combo
> But on the other hand would the full pebbled calf hide any marks better than the smooth leather of the goat/calf.


----------



## fettfleck

gettinpurseonal said:


> These:
> 1. Chanel chevron tote
> 2. Celine burgundy Micro Luggae goat/smooth calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075695
> View attachment 5075697



Oh wow, I love the drummed/smooth leather mix on the Céline! So special! Beautiful and the Micro is just the perfect size!


----------



## chicklety

streeter said:


> Well I am new here and yes do love luxe brands. My last purse that I have just purchased though is a Betsey Johnson phone purse. I have a bit of an obsession with them and this is my sixth


6th in the phone style or overall? (  I have 2!!)


----------



## iggy2020

Gucci Ophidia in denim


----------



## JenJBS

Not sure why, but I've been fiending for bright spring/summer colors this year... And at almost half off I couldn't resist this cutie from Guess. It's a gorgeous, saturated coral color that's hard to capture.


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> Not sure why, but I've been fiending for bright spring/summer colors this year... And at almost half off I couldn't resist this cutie from Guess. It's a gorgeous, saturated coral color that's hard to capture.
> 
> View attachment 5078623


Does that have a sheen of both pink and peach or is it just reflections when you take the photo.  It is really nice.


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Does that have a sheen of both pink and peach or is it just reflections when you take the photo.  It is really nice.



It's more peach, with really strong pink undertones. Guess calls it coral, which seems accurate. I don't look at it and see a pink bag.


----------



## JenJBS

JenJBS said:


> It's more peach, with really strong pink undertones. Guess calls it coral, which seems accurate. I don't look at it and see a pink bag.



Did another pic with better lighting and got the right color. Here it is with my pink Mansur Gavriel blush pink bag for comparison.


----------



## IntheOcean

JenJBS said:


> Not sure why, but I've been fiending for bright spring/summer colors this year... And at almost half off I couldn't resist this cutie from Guess. It's a gorgeous, saturated coral color that's hard to capture.
> 
> View attachment 5078623


Pretty color! Is it leather or PU?


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> Pretty color! Is it leather or PU?



Thank you!   PU


----------



## Sunshine mama

So I decided to keep the wrinkled bag. I ironed the wrinkles and switched out the strap.


----------



## Sa26

Sunshine mama said:


> So I decided to keep the wrinkled bag. I ironed the wrinkles and switched out the strap.
> View attachment 5080971
> View attachment 5080973
> View attachment 5080977
> View attachment 5080978



hey very nice changes you did, especially the chain strap it makes it look more elegant


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> So I decided to keep the wrinkled bag. I ironed the wrinkles and switched out the strap.
> View attachment 5080971
> View attachment 5080973
> View attachment 5080977
> View attachment 5080978


It looks nicer in your after picture than the website picture! Looks so soft and scrumptious.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sa26 said:


> hey very nice changes you did, especially the chain strap it makes it look more elegant





whateve said:


> It looks nicer in your after picture than the website picture! Looks so soft and scrumptious.


Thank you! It is much prettier in person now!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Narnanz said:


> I love both but must say I prefer the goat and smooth calf as I feel the colour is richer. Also the contrast between the smooth calf and the goat in the one bag creates a nice texture and a break from being one colour/leather combo
> But on the other hand would the full pebbled calf hide any marks better than the smooth leather of the goat/calf.


+1


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So I decided to keep the wrinkled bag. I ironed the wrinkles and switched out the strap.
> View attachment 5080971
> View attachment 5080973
> View attachment 5080977
> View attachment 5080978



Fantastic job!    It looks like melted chocolate!


----------



## Fancyfree

Sunshine mama said:


> So I decided to keep the wrinkled bag. I ironed the wrinkles and switched out the strap.
> View attachment 5080971
> View attachment 5080973
> View attachment 5080977
> View attachment 5080978


Wow !
_*How*_ did you iron it ?
How hot an iron? Did you use steam?
Please tell!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fancyfree said:


> Wow !
> _*How*_ did you iron it ?
> How hot an iron? Did you use steam?
> Please tell!


NO steam!!!!!!! 
Heat setting is trial and error depending on the finish of the leather.
Start out at a low setting and see how the leather behaves.   Increase the heat level as needed(you'll know if the wrinkle is not coming out).
And always use a smooth cotton like fabric on top of the leather to protect the finish of the leather while ironing.
Hope this helps.


----------



## maggiesze1

Vendula cake boutique backpack!


----------



## Fancyfree

Sunshine mama said:


> NO steam!!!!!!!
> Heat setting is trial and error depending on the finish of the leather.
> Start out at a low setting and see how the leather behaves.   Increase the heat level as needed(you'll know if the wrinkle is not coming out).
> And always use a smooth cotton like fabric on top of the leather to protect the finish of the leather while ironing.
> Hope this helps.


Thank you, @Sunshine mama


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Fantastic job!    It looks like melted chocolate!


Thank you! Now that the wrinkles are out,  I really like the way the leather looks! And I got it on sale for 89.00, and I will get 15% back from Rakuten.
Now that's a s‐deal!


----------



## BowieFan1971

1956 Kelly....she’s extraordinary! Needs some restoration but in better shape than I hoped.


----------



## misskittee

Here's my new baby! Small marmont from gem line. Absolutely in love


----------



## Elisabag

misskittee said:


> Here's my new baby! Small marmont from gem line. Absolutely in love
> View attachment 5082135


Enjoy your beauty!!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got a Kate Spade Suzy large north south tote in cosmetic pink.


----------



## Tomsmom

Found this gorgeous leather lined Longchamp at the thrift store !


----------



## Damnation

misskittee said:


> Here's my new baby! Small marmont from gem line. Absolutely in love
> View attachment 5082135


Omg I'm in love.  This is gorgeous. I wasn't even aware they have a gem line!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Tomsmom said:


> Found this gorgeous leather lined Longchamp at the thrift store !
> 
> View attachment 5082778


Sweet find!!!!!!!


----------



## Joey 817

New purchase Coach Ergo in Natural. This is the smaller version. I wish Coach made a size between the regular and the 33. One is just a smidge to small and the 33 is just too big for my daily needs. This color though...


----------



## megan_jock

After 10 years of collecting.. and 40 bags later. I think I am taking a long pause from buying. Here she is, my 40th bag  My first Hermés! Ive been on team Chanel for too long.


----------



## MKB0925

Glttglam said:


> Just got a Kate Spade Suzy large north south tote in cosmetic pink.


Pretty color!


----------



## afroken

Two purple bags to complete my purple dream   

Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC in hyper purple



Balenciaga City in Ultraviolet (this bag has been one of my HGs for so long, I'm happy to finally find her in EUC at a good price)


----------



## christaangelie

Yuki85 said:


> My third Celine bag - the Classic Box in Anthracite  The color is very difficult to capture!


Hi, do you have other pics of your celine classic box bag in anthracite?


----------



## Yuki85

christaangelie said:


> Hi, do you have other pics of your celine classic box bag in anthracite?



why?I didn’t take anymore


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Two purple bags to complete my purple dream
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC in hyper purple
> View attachment 5084081
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City in Ultraviolet (this bag has been one of my HGs for so long, I'm happy to finally find her in EUC at a good price)
> View attachment 5084082



They are both stunning!  That ultraviolet Bal...


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Two purple bags to complete my purple dream
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC in hyper purple
> View attachment 5084081
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City in Ultraviolet (this bag has been one of my HGs for so long, I'm happy to finally find her in EUC at a good price)
> View attachment 5084082


Congrats on both!


----------



## christaangelie

Yuki85 said:


> why?I didn’t take anymore


Im interested in getting one. So i would like to see some more pics


----------



## ZofieUp

Celine trotteur


----------



## Glttglam

MKB0925 said:


> Pretty color!


Thank you


----------



## maggiesze1

My Kurt Geiger Rainbow small shopper just arrived today! Couldn't resist not getting her!


----------



## Tomsmom

maggiesze1 said:


> My Kurt Geiger Rainbow small shopper just arrived today! Couldn't resist not getting her!
> View attachment 5087058


Wow that is so pretty !


----------



## IntheOcean

maggiesze1 said:


> My Kurt Geiger Rainbow small shopper just arrived today! Couldn't resist not getting her!
> View attachment 5087058


Such a fun bag!  Congrats


----------



## jbags07

BowieFan1971 said:


> My HG...vintage gold Bolide 35 in Courcheval
> I now have bag peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063345
> View attachment 5063346


Gorgeous color!  Congratulations on getting your HG bag


----------



## jbags07

maggiesze1 said:


> My "La Bicyclette de Vendula" by Vendula London backpack arrived today!
> View attachment 5069763


This is just too cute! Love it


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Maybe I just need to buy different clothes.


Yes!  Lol. I just bought a dress and a blouse in prints/colors that aren’t really ‘me’, b/c they go perfectly with 2 colored nodinis i have


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Coach Swinger 20 in original natural leather! Really loving this natural leather. Takes dye beautifully. Such a cute design.
> 
> View attachment 5074705


Love the color and the style!


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> So I decided to keep the wrinkled bag. I ironed the wrinkles and switched out the strap.
> View attachment 5080971
> View attachment 5080973
> View attachment 5080977
> View attachment 5080978


Amazing difference... Love the chain addition, you have such a great creative eye for these things!


----------



## jbags07

misskittee said:


> Here's my new baby! Small marmont from gem line. Absolutely in love
> View attachment 5082135


Fabulous color!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

BowieFan1971 said:


> 1956 Kelly....she’s extraordinary! Needs some restoration but in better shape than I hoped.
> View attachment 5081958


BowieFan1971, Love the name, by the way!! I’m a big Bowie and Iman fan 
May I please ask how much you paid for your vintage Kelly? It might make me feel better about a vintage Kelly I bought. And where have you sent your bag for refurbishing? Hermès, Leather Surgeons, or elsewhere? Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Amazing difference... Love the chain addition, you have such a great creative eye for these things!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My DD3 bought this for me cuz she knows I love Alma BBs.


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Love the color and the style!



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Yes!  Lol. I just bought a dress and a blouse in prints/colors that aren’t really ‘me’, b/c they go perfectly with 2 colored nodinis i have


I've carried it since I posted, I can't believe I was going to sell it...


----------



## BowieFan1971

gettinpurseonal said:


> BowieFan1971, Love the name, by the way!! I’m a big Bowie and Iman fan
> May I please ask how much you paid for your vintage Kelly? It might make me feel better about a vintage Kelly I bought. And where have you sent your bag for refurbishing? Hermès, Leather Surgeons, or elsewhere? Thank you!


I paid $2150 plus tax. I just dropped it at Hermès this week. I should have an estimate in about 2 weeks. They were pretty nonplussed about the condition, told me it would probably stay here in the US for repairs. I chose them because they know the bag better than anyone and if they bag gets ruined, they will stand behind it. The corners and the top of the side panels where they meet the sides need repaired. The leather covering on the underside of the handle needs repaired/replaced, though the handle itself is in good shape. The sangles need resealed...no major cracks or tears but there is surface cracking. There is also some restitching on the and some surface cracking on the top flap. I was clear that I don’t want a brand new looking bag....just a structurally restored one that can last another 65 years with good care/maintenance. I only buy vintage!

l loved Iman since the early 80’s, so elegant. But Bowie....loved him from the age of about 5, when I heard Rebel Rebel for the first time. Been a fan for 45 years now....


----------



## gettinpurseonal

BowieFan1971 said:


> I paid $2150 plus tax. I just dropped it at Hermès this week. I should have an estimate in about 2 weeks. They were pretty nonplussed about the condition, told me it would probably stay here in the US for repairs. I chose them because they know the bag better than anyone and if they bag gets ruined, they will stand behind it. The corners and the top of the side panels where they meet the sides need repaired. The leather covering on the underside of the handle needs repaired/replaced, though the handle itself is in good shape. The sangles need resealed...no major cracks or tears but there is surface cracking. There is also some restitching on the and some surface cracking on the top flap. I was clear that I don’t want a brand new looking bag....just a structurally restored one that can last another 65 years with good care/maintenance. I only buy vintage!
> 
> l loved Iman since the early 80’s, so elegant. But Bowie....loved him from the age of about 5, when I heard Rebel Rebel for the first time. Been a fan for 45 years now....


You got your bag for a good price, even if restoration is a couple thousand dollars!
Iman is amazing. If only more people knew what she went through before and during her escape from Africa. There is a reason Bowie stuck with her! And she with him, until the end. I surmise you and I are about the same age, when you’ve been a fan that long. I remember when they got together. Their story is beautiful.


----------



## chocolateolive

Sold two discos a while ago and just bought these two again after realizing all the bags I have are a bit too high maintenance for everyday.


----------



## maggiesze1

My Longchamp small cuir Le Pliage in Pink just arrived today!!


----------



## hers4eva

maggiesze1 said:


> My Longchamp small cuir Le Pliage in Pink just arrived today!!
> View attachment 5090507



what a sweet adorable pretty bag


----------



## Venessa84

Added another Hermes Evelyne but this time in the PM size. I find this bag so easy to use and also capucine is such a fun color.


----------



## Tomsmom

Scored this Valentino beauty at Nords rack


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> My Longchamp small cuir Le Pliage in Pink just arrived today!!
> View attachment 5090507


Where did you get your beautiful twilly?


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> Where did you get your beautiful twilly?


Thank you!  I got it from ebay. Here's the link to the listing:








						Fashion Twilly Ribbon Scarf Hair Band Bag Bow Tied Handle Belt Silk Wraps Lot  | eBay
					

It is a good gift for your lover,family,friend and coworkers. Great to match any fashion style. Will lead you to be the focus. Size:100 4cm/100 5cm/100 6cm/130x7cm/95x5cm/88 5cm/70 70cm/33 85cm/50 50cm/60 60cm/90 5cm/95 5cm.



					www.ebay.com
				



It is style #30


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Thank you!  I got it from ebay. Here's the link to the listing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fashion Twilly Ribbon Scarf Hair Band Bag Bow Tied Handle Belt Silk Wraps Lot  | eBay
> 
> 
> It is a good gift for your lover,family,friend and coworkers. Great to match any fashion style. Will lead you to be the focus. Size:100 4cm/100 5cm/100 6cm/130x7cm/95x5cm/88 5cm/70 70cm/33 85cm/50 50cm/60 60cm/90 5cm/95 5cm.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is style #30


Thank you!


----------



## B4GBuff

Just got these 2 beauties. The boy is small... It barely holds my phone (note 10 plus) width ways and a card holder and maybe a lipstick or small perfume atomizer. But I loved the handle with chanel on it. It's super cute. Also got the choker same time. Both are preloved but in excellent cond.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I've carried it since I posted, I can't believe I was going to sell it...


So glad you kept it...once a bag is gone, no getting it back....


----------



## lemondln

Did not plan to like cassie, but this one is so cute, gonna give it a try


----------



## hers4eva

lemondln said:


> Did not plan to like cassie, but this one is so cute, gonna give it a try
> View attachment 5091964



 Cute


----------



## BowieFan1971

lemondln said:


> Did not plan to like cassie, but this one is so cute, gonna give it a try
> View attachment 5091964


Very cute!!!!!


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

I was thrift shopping and bought this bag, brand name Marino Orlandi.  I'd never heard of it, but the bag was just shrieking "quality."  So nicely made.  Leather.  Italy.  The metals on it, super heavy and high quality.  I did some research online, and it looks like similar bags are retailing for $600+.  I paid $15.  It's a little beat up, and I get to play my "rehab" skills on it.


----------



## maggiesze1

My red Kurt Geiger handle bag just arrived today...and OMG!! Its literally the most pillow-y soft bag ive ever felt!! I just want to use it as a pillow and sleep on it. Lol!


----------



## maggiesze1

My bottle arrived today from Kurt Geiger! Love that this one has the cute eagle head on it too!


----------



## etudes

Longchamp cuir top handle XS in black and metallic blue


----------



## muchstuff

My second Panda. Love the way the leather just smooshes to your body...


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> My second Panda. Love the way the leather just smooshes to your body...
> 
> View attachment 5095430
> View attachment 5095431


Gorgeous Pandora!  I used to think this bag was quite unattractive, but it has really grown on me. It's very unique and has its own special charm.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous Pandora!  I used to think this bag was quite unattractive, but it has really grown on me. It's very unique and has its own special charm.


I don't like the look of it when it's stuffed and looks like a box, but once the leather is broken in it hugs your body really nicely. That's a problem I find with quite a few styles, they're shown completely stuffed and it's tough to get an idea of what the bag will look like carried IRL.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My second Coach Originals wristlet.
Now I have two, cuz one is such a lonely number.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

My vintage LV Sarria Horizontal from 2001, so she's 20 years old. I got her last week, and she arrived in like-new condition! The price was sweet, too!

Yeah, it might look dated, but I don't care. I love it, and that's all that matters!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

gettinpurseonal said:


> These:
> 1. Chanel chevron tote
> 2. Celine burgundy Micro Luggae goat/smooth calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075695
> View attachment 5075697



Did the designer of that Celine bag make it look like a robot face on purpose, cos that's all I see!


----------



## Fancyfree

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Did the designer of that Celine bag make it look like a robot face on purpose, cos that's all I see!


Oh dear, now I will never manage to "un-see" it


----------



## misskittee

Picked up this beauty while on vacation, a teen size Celine Triomphe.


----------



## BowieFan1971

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> My vintage LV Sarria Horizontal from 2001, so she's 20 years old. I got her last week, and she arrived in like-new condition! The price was sweet, too!
> 
> Yeah, it might look dated, but I don't care. I love it, and that's all that matters!
> 
> View attachment 5095519


She looks classic, not dated!


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> I don't like the look of it when it's stuffed and looks like a box, but once the leather is broken in it hugs your body really nicely. That's a problem I find with quite a few styles, they're shown completely stuffed and it's tough to get an idea of what the bag will look like carried IRL.


Same! I prefer the look of a half-empty slouchy bag too, which I think is the reason I gravitate towards larger bags even though I don't really need to carry that much stuff with me most of the time.


Sunshine mama said:


> My second Coach Originals wristlet.
> Now I have two, cuz one is such a lonely number.
> View attachment 5095513
> View attachment 5095514


Such lovely colors! I'd say buying two of these beauties is totally justified  


misskittee said:


> Picked up this beauty while on vacation, a teen size Celine Triomphe.
> View attachment 5095679


Classic and gorgeos!


----------



## Molly0

Vintage Cole Haan.
(I think she’s pretty old )
( She has grosgrain lining!)




I just had to include some close ups to show off the old style workmanship & leather type.


----------



## americandreaming

Coach Ergo Zip, made in 1997


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Coach Ergo Zip, made in 1997
> 
> View attachment 5099250


I bet some people thought this was the current model! It looks new!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I bet some people thought this was the current model! It looks new!


I think its better than the current model


----------



## Molly0

americandreaming said:


> Coach Ergo Zip, made in 1997
> 
> View attachment 5099250


Such a great classic!  Lately I’m really loving those bags that tuck nicely under the arm.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I bet some people thought this was the current model! It looks new!


I thought it was new!


----------



## Tomsmom

americandreaming said:


> Coach Ergo Zip, made in 1997
> 
> View attachment 5099250


Beautiful I also thought it was new!


----------



## maggiesze1

My little crabby wristlet and glitter mini dome satchel from Kate Spade arrived today! They are so adorable!


----------



## americandreaming

New rehab pile arrived today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

americandreaming said:


> New rehab pile arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 5100750


Wow! Amazing! Did you just apply the Blackrock???


----------



## americandreaming

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! Amazing! Did you just apply the Blackrock???


Thanks!  No, they're all unrehabbed!  The BR arrived with the pile today and I finally have the CPR and BR HG rehab set.


----------



## Sunshine mama

americandreaming said:


> Thanks!  No, they're all unrehabbed!  The BR arrived with the pile today and I finally have the CPR and BR HG rehab set.


Oh! I looked at the picture again.  I thought the right pile was the after picture!!!
I guess I was seeing things cuz that's what I wanted to believe!


----------



## cbarrus

I bought these two this last week. Frye double handle satchels in carbon and cognac. I am not a fan of the structured, stiff satchels that have been in fashion over the last few years and was delighted to find these with soft leather. Frye is underrated on the forum, but they do make a nice bag that will last for years with proper care.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cbarrus said:


> I bought these two this last week. Frye double handle satchels in carbon and cognac. I am not a fan of the structured, stiff satchels that have been in fashion over the last few years and was delighted to find these with soft leather. Frye is underrated on the forum, but they do make a nice bag that will last for years with proper care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100782
> View attachment 5100783


They make a nice bag with good leather, but not everyone loves the distressed look.


----------



## maggiesze1

This pretty little bag by Kurt Geiger arrived from Nordstrom rack today! That hardware..!!!!


----------



## maggiesze1

My little convertible backpack arrived from Kate Spade today!   Can't wait to use her!

Ive sold my LV Palm Springs mini because I wasn't reaching for her as much I thought I would..but then I kinda missed having a cute little backpack. So, I was so excited when I saw this little bag on Kate Spade's surprise site!  Its around the same size as the PSM and its Pink! Yay!


----------



## B4GBuff

I have mostly been getting higher end bags like Chanel mostly and also Givenchy but wanted something less expensive for more casual events that I won't worry about as much (read, not stand out in the crowd) And nothing really piqued my interest until I saw the Coach beat bag... Love the style with the chain and, it doesn't have Coach splashed all over it (though it does have the classic horse and carriage print on the coated canvas part on lower front). Rest is leather, the inside is Burgundy suede.... It has two main open compartments, a center zipped compartment and a back snapped compartment as well as a slip pocket on back outside. It's really high quality ala older Coach!!! I was put off by Coach for the longest time due to too much of the low end C logo bags that every teen had LOL. It seems Coach are trying to redeem themselves with the 1941 series etc. And the C clasp on this bag reminds me a lot of Chloe 

Anyway here she is... I also got the matching card holder. I have not received them yet but they are ordered...


----------



## Kimbashop

These lovely bags from Scout for our upcoming vacation to Mexico, and for summers at the pool and beach.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Got these 2 super lightweight bags for my mom as a phone carrier.
She only wants the lilac.


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> This pretty little bag by Kurt Geiger arrived from Nordstrom rack today! That hardware..!!!!
> View attachment 5101371


The hardware is really pretty. I have this in the pink with the aged gold hardware and I think the oil slick hardware is prettier.
I cut my strap and added  O rings in the double grommets so that I could use whatever strap I want.


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> The hardware is really pretty. I have this in the pink with the aged gold hardware and I think the oil slick hardware is prettier.
> I cut my strap and added  O rings in the double grommets so that I could use whatever strap I want.


I kinda wish they could make the pink one with the oil slick hardware ...
Oh, thats a good idea!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> The hardware is really pretty. I have this in the pink with the aged gold hardware and I think the oil slick hardware is prettier.
> I cut my strap and added  O rings in the double grommets so that I could use whatever strap I want.


Seriously @Sunshine mama  ...you need to create a thread for your Handbag Transformation and your Handbag Photography....We Need to know how you do it...cause its Brilliant!!


----------



## behindtheseams

I couldn't wait to use my newest handbag purchase, this green goddess Lily:




It's absolutely stunning, and I've already gotten a few compliments on it! I can't believe I've been sleeping on Mulberry handbags... this certainly won't be my last purchase from the brand.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Got these 2 super lightweight bags for my mom as a phone carrier.
> She only wants the lilac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104853
> View attachment 5104857


These are really cute! LaCoste was really popular when and where I grew up.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> These are really cute! LaCoste was really popular when and where I grew up.


Yeah.  It was really popular where I grew up too.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Got these 2 super lightweight bags for my mom as a phone carrier.
> She only wants the lilac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104853
> View attachment 5104857



Your mother has excellent taste in color!   Will you keep and use the cute yellow one?


----------



## IntheOcean

behindtheseams said:


> I couldn't wait to use my newest handbag purchase, this green goddess Lily:
> 
> View attachment 5104889
> 
> 
> It's absolutely stunning, and I've already gotten a few compliments on it! I can't believe I've been sleeping on Mulberry handbags... this certainly won't be my last purchase from the brand.


Beautiful WOC!  Congrats.


----------



## JenJBS

Marc by Marc Jacobs satchel.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Your mother has excellent taste in color!   Will you keep and use the cute yellow one?


I think I have too many yellow/yellow combo bags! So I'll probably keep it!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I think I have too many yellow/yellow combo bags! So I'll probably keep it!



I totally understand. I mean, I really 'needed' another purple purse...


----------



## tealocean

B4GBuff said:


> I have mostly been getting higher end bags like Chanel mostly and also Givenchy but wanted something less expensive for more casual events that I won't worry about as much (read, not stand out in the crowd) And nothing really piqued my interest until I saw the Coach beat bag... Love the style with the chain and, it doesn't have Coach splashed all over it (though it does have the classic horse and carriage print on the coated canvas part on lower front). Rest is leather, the inside is Burgundy suede.... It has two main open compartments, a center zipped compartment and a back snapped compartment as well as a slip pocket on back outside. It's really high quality ala older Coach!!! I was put off by Coach for the longest time due to too much of the low end C logo bags that every teen had LOL. It seems Coach are trying to redeem themselves with the 1941 series etc. And the C clasp on this bag reminds me a lot of Chloe
> 
> Anyway here she is... I also got the matching card holder. I have not received them yet but they are ordered...
> 
> View attachment 5102463
> View attachment 5102464


I love the look of this! There's a lot going on without being overwhelming. Nice!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs satchel.
> View attachment 5105885


I forgot to ask,  what is the bag called?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I forgot to ask,  what is the bag called?



I'm not sure. The previous owner just listed it as a satchel.


----------



## JenJBS

JenJBS said:


> I'm not sure. The previous owner just listed it as a satchel.



@Sunshine mama  A sweet TPF member figured it out for me a Classic Q Baby Groovee.


----------



## hers4eva

*she is lovely*  




JenJBS said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs satchel.
> View attachment 5105885


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> @Sunshine mama  A sweet TPF member figured it out for me a Classic Q Baby Groovee.


Thank you.  Even the name is amazing!!


----------



## JenJBS

hers4eva said:


> *she is lovely*



Thank you!


----------



## maggiesze1

My Kurt Geiger tweed bag arrived today!!! Its soo sparkly and pretty irl!!


----------



## misskittee

This cutie arrived today!


----------



## Sferics

Loewe Lazo Tiles 
I never had a bucket bag, and I'm so in love - it's just fun, summer and laissez-faire...


----------



## Sferics

BowieFan1971 said:


> 1956 Kelly....she’s extraordinary! Needs some restoration but in better shape than I hoped.
> View attachment 5081958




Did you restore it by yourself or did you give it to a professional bag doctor, or could this be done by Hermes? 
I’d absolutely love to see how it turns out


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> 1956 Kelly....she’s extraordinary! Needs some restoration but in better shape than I hoped.
> View attachment 5081958


I love that it was made in the 50's. So much history behind it!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sferics said:


> Did you restore it by yourself or did you give it to a professional bag doctor, or could this be done by Hermes?
> I’d absolutely love to see how it turns out


Hermès has it now. Haven’t gotten an estimate yet.


----------



## Narnanz

NYC Dinky in red....just finished her rehab.


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> NYC Dinky in red....just finished her rehab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108574



Extraordinary job on the rehab!


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> Extraordinary job on the rehab!


Thank you...I find it relaxing to do.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sferics said:


> Loewe Lazo Tiles
> I never had a bucket bag, and I'm so in love - it's just fun, summer and laissez-faire...
> View attachment 5108347
> View attachment 5108348
> View attachment 5108349


That is lovely! The pattern is so cheerful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> NYC Dinky in red....just finished her rehab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108574


Looks beautiful!!!


----------



## maris.crane

Mini Dior Book Tote in the Burgundy Oblique (and a samorga on it’s way to me)
I’m officially banned for bags until Dec 21/Jan 22


----------



## thebattagirl

JenJBS said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs satchel.
> View attachment 5105885



Cute bag  and what a beautiful color


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Seriously @Sunshine mama  ...you need to create a thread for your Handbag Transformation and your Handbag Photography....We Need to know how you do it...cause its Brilliant!!


Thank you! You are really kind. I really want to do it, and I'm just hoping that day will come one day when I'm less busy!


----------



## JenJBS

thebattagirl said:


> Cute bag  and what a beautiful color



Thank you!


----------



## misskittee

Added this cutie to my collection, just came today! Small celine triomphe canvas bucket bag. Bonus kitty included.


----------



## Swissmiss2000

Today I bought this Chanel shopping bag in Chanel in Zurich. I had been looking for a shopping bag for a long time as I love my (black) GST but wanted a lighter colour. This one has the advantage of being able to be closed and for the sides to be made narrower or wider depending on whether the press studs are used.
I was surprised to learn though that the black authenticity cards and the hologram stickers have been abandoned in favour of an engraved metal plate in the bag .


----------



## whateve

Swissmiss2000 said:


> Today I bought this Chanel shopping bag in Chanel in Zurich. I had been looking for a shopping bag for a long time as I love my (black) GST but wanted a lighter colour. This one has the advantage of being able to be closed and for the sides to be made narrower or wider depending on whether the press studs are used.
> I was surprised to learn though that the black authenticity cards and the hologram stickers have been abandoned in favour of an engraved metal plate in the bag .


That's surprising! Can you show a picture of the metal plate?

Congratulations on finding a beautiful new bag!


----------



## Danzie89

Sferics said:


> Loewe Lazo Tiles
> I never had a bucket bag, and I'm so in love - it's just fun, summer and laissez-faire...
> View attachment 5108347
> View attachment 5108348
> View attachment 5108349


OMG I love this. This is magnificent!!!


----------



## bergafer3

Chanel mini urban spirit backpack


----------



## Swissmiss2000

whateve said:


> That's surprising! Can you show a picture of the metal plate?
> 
> Congratulations on finding a beautiful new bag!


Thank you. Here is a photo of the small metal plate - I have just covered the serial number.


----------



## Sferics

Danzie89 said:


> OMG I love this. This is magnificent!!!


Thank you


----------



## Swissmiss2000

Sferics said:


> Thank you


Ah, thanks, that’s very kind of you. I must admit to being thrilled with the purchase.


----------



## Danzie89

Sferics said:


> Thank you



Of course! I absolutely love fun prints and patterns. I wish this style was still for sale-- I'd be carefully stalking it!


----------



## whateve

Swissmiss2000 said:


> Thank you. Here is a photo of the small metal plate - I have just covered the serial number.


Thanks! I wonder if this is going to make it easier or harder for counterfeiters.


----------



## maggiesze1

This white MK mini backpack!!


----------



## A bottle of Red

maggiesze1 said:


> This white MK mini backpack!!
> View attachment 5114370


So crisp & summery!


----------



## Narnanz

Defunct New Zealand brand Soko...created by a gal from my hometown...Soko Herme from 2011 for $2...project bag for something to do but now I kind of like it.


----------



## Amazona

maggiesze1 said:


> My bottle arrived today from Kurt Geiger! Love that this one has the cute eagle head on it too!


I've been looking at this one for so long...what size is the bottle? 500ml?


----------



## maggiesze1

Amazona said:


> I've been looking at this one for so long...what size is the bottle? 500ml?


Yes, it is 500ml


----------



## Kimbashop

Helen Kaminski Raffia tote in Ocean.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Helen Kaminski Raffia tote in Ocean.
> View attachment 5118594



Great pic!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

I finally got my hands on the LV Damier Azur Pochette Accessoires.  Now my classic mono PA (purchased in December) has a sister .


----------



## Monique1004

Moynat Madeleine.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Great pic!


Thank you  .


----------



## maggiesze1

Michael Kors small jet set Travel tote in Grapefruit!


----------



## whateve

maggiesze1 said:


> Michael Kors small jet set Travel tote in Grapefruit!
> View attachment 5120683


I love this color! And that gorgeous strap!


----------



## maggiesze1

whateve said:


> I love this color! And that gorgeous strap!


Thank you!  I had to get this bag because of the color!  ....And I bought the strap especially for this bag! It was an Amazon Prime Day deal!


----------



## Narnanz

Another rehab complete of a Coach Carnival bag


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Another rehab complete of a Coach Carnival bag
> View attachment 5121394


What a beautiful picture! This should be in a catalog. Is this red or red orange?


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> What a beautiful picture! This should be in a catalog. Is this red or red orange?


definitely red...its actually a bit deeper than the photo shows...just outside brightened up the colour more...other than making the photo smaller , I put no filter on it.


----------



## Tomsmom

My new to me Rockie size medium;


----------



## skyqueen

I loved @Kimbashop and her Kaminski straw tote in ocean 
I'm a copycat


----------



## IntheOcean

Tomsmom said:


> My new to me Rockie size medium;
> 
> View attachment 5121733


Gorgeous bag  Congrats!


skyqueen said:


> I loved @Kimbashop and her Kaminski straw tote in ocean
> I'm a copycat
> 
> View attachment 5121784


What a pretty pair!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Great pic!


Thank you! It’s a fun bag to eat with ice cream sundaes.


----------



## Kimbashop

skyqueen said:


> I loved @Kimbashop and her Kaminski straw tote in ocean
> I'm a copycat
> 
> View attachment 5121784


I love this bag style and your pairing.


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Another rehab complete of a Coach Carnival bag
> View attachment 5121394



Wow! Great job!   Love how you staged it as well.


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! It’s a fun bag to eat with ice cream sundaes.


Actually, I've found that all my bags are more fun with ice cream sundaes!


----------



## tealocean

Narnanz said:


> Another rehab complete of a Coach Carnival bag
> View attachment 5121394


You made it look beautiful again! I love that vintage red. This is a great picture too. Enjoy!


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> Another rehab complete of a Coach Carnival bag
> View attachment 5121394


GREAT Photo! This should definitely  be included in a “PF Vintage Coach Coffee Table Book”!


----------



## Purse Chakra

YSL Niki large shopper in dusty grey -- my first Saint Laurent bag


----------



## Narnanz

Not a handbag but a new wallet...thrifted for $4 See by Chloe Paige wallet , just got the good news from the authentication service.


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Tomsmom

americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5123395


Love this!


----------



## jellyv

skyqueen said:


> I loved @Kimbashop and her Kaminski straw tote in ocean
> I'm a copycat


Wow, they look terrific together. HK raffia is just the essence of summer!


----------



## maggiesze1

This pretty pink beauty arrived today! ...Emilia XS satchel from Michael Kors!


----------



## Tiyen

dolali said:


> Rag & Bone Grand Shopper in Sage
> Hard to photograph since it is very slouchy! The slick hardware reminds me of the Tiffany mesh jewelry...and the leather...
> I am totally in
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054599
> View attachment 5054600


What a gorgeous slouchy tote. Thank you for sharing,  will have to try and see one in person


----------



## Venessa84

I think I’m bag content for now after adding these 3 wishlist items…




Chanel lucky charm mini



Louis Vuitton Grenelle Pochette




Hermes Constance 24 in bleu indigo


----------



## skyqueen

Venessa84 said:


> I think I’m bag content for now after adding these 3 wishlist items…
> 
> View attachment 5125898
> 
> 
> Chanel lucky charm mini
> View attachment 5125899
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Grenelle Pochette
> 
> View attachment 5125900
> 
> 
> Hermes Constance 24 in bleu indigo


Your trifecta is perfect!


----------



## sdkitty

Got this Mony Mony bag yesterday.  Reminds me Liebeskind with the very soft leather


----------



## behindtheseams

Just placed an order for this little piggy, which I can't wait to arrive! I love novelty bags and this would be my second animal-themed one (the first being an Oscar de la Renta black owl clutch).


----------



## maggiesze1

This cutie arrived today! It was the one in this color that attracted me to this backpack, but was so sad that it had sold out...so, I was thrilled to see they had it back in stock for the sale!!! Of course, I immediately jumped on it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Michael Kors small jet set Travel tote in Grapefruit!
> View attachment 5120683


This is so cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! It’s a fun bag to eat with ice cream sundaes.


For sure!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fendi Selleria mini Peekaboo.
I love the color, the feet, the pebbled leather, and the thick top stitching.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Fendi Selleria mini Peekaboo.
> I love the color, the feet, the pebbled leather, and the thick top stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126725


This is gorgeous! I love the top stitching.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> This is gorgeous! I love the top stitching.


Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Fendi Selleria mini Peekaboo.
> I love the color, the feet, the pebbled leather, and the thick top stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126725


Oh you have such fabulous taste in handbags...drool worthy!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Oh you have such fabulous taste in handbags...drool worthy!!


You are very kind!!


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> Fendi Selleria mini Peekaboo.
> I love the color, the feet, the pebbled leather, and the thick top stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126725


Fendi's Selleria bags are great!


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Fendi's Selleria bags are great!


Thank you! You have a nice collection!


----------



## Venessa84

skyqueen said:


> Your trifecta is perfect!



Thank you lady!



Sunshine mama said:


> Fendi Selleria mini Peekaboo.
> I love the color, the feet, the pebbled leather, and the thick top stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126725



Oh I love this color too and the peekaboo is just an amazing classic!


----------



## Glttglam

My first cardholder, I've had small wallets but never one of these. It is a Kate Spade small slim card holder staci in light crepe.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Fendi Selleria mini Peekaboo.
> I love the color, the feet, the pebbled leather, and the thick top stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126725


so pretty! I love the mini peekaboos (actually, I would take any size).


----------



## Narnanz

Longchamp LP Club in a fantastic blue.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Edit...I really need to use my glasses when taking photos...*sigh*


----------



## Jereni

Chanel 21A green coco handle. So in love with this bag.


----------



## Narnanz

Jereni said:


> Chanel 21A green coco handle. So in love with this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128767


That is Beautiful!!


----------



## hers4eva

Jereni said:


> Chanel 21A green coco handle. So in love with this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128767




*It’s stunning*


----------



## maggiesze1

This bag is just so cheery!  ...Kurt Geiger fabric Kensington just arrived today from NR...


Also, really like the flower chain ...and it and the shoulder strap are both removable!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

YSL Tote


----------



## Glttglam

I just got the Kate Spade Spencer medium satchel as a gift.


----------



## justwatchin

Just received this today Light and works for how little I carry.


----------



## hers4eva

Jeepgurl76 said:


> YSL Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131038



such a beautiful tote


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> This bag is just so cheery!  ...Kurt Geiger fabric Kensington just arrived today from NR...
> View attachment 5130654
> 
> Also, really like the flower chain ...and it and the shoulder strap are both removable!
> View attachment 5130656


I like your banana charm too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Thank you lady!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love this color too and the peekaboo is just an amazing classic!


I love your yellow Peekaboo too!


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> I like your banana charm too.


Thank you!  I thought he goes well with the bag!


----------



## Amazona

maggiesze1 said:


> This bag is just so cheery!  ...Kurt Geiger fabric Kensington just arrived today from NR...
> 
> Also, really like the flower chain ...and it and the shoulder strap are both removable!


Love that! So summery


----------



## maggiesze1

Amazona said:


> Love that! So summery


Thank you!   I get so happy just looking at it! Lol!


----------



## pursekitten

Glttglam said:


> My first cardholder, I've had small wallets but never one of these. It is a Kate Spade small slim card holder staci in light crepe.



What a beautiful shade of pink! Kate Spade def has some hardwearing leather that can survive for years while still looking its best. 



Narnanz said:


> Longchamp LP Club in a fantastic blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128763
> 
> 
> Edit...I really need to use my glasses when taking photos...*sigh*



Oh wow this electric blue is stunning! How soft is the leather on this Pliage? There was a convo somewhere else on TPF about the difference in softness between the saffiano, pebbled brown cowhide, Russian cowhide, etc. so now I'm always curious.



Glttglam said:


> I just got the Kate Spade Spencer medium satchel as a gift.



That's such a lovely satchel! That little sweetheart-style swoop is an elegant touch.  If I didn't already have the black Kate Spade Toujours satchel, I'd jump on this one for sure.


----------



## Narnanz

pursekitten said:


> Oh wow this electric blue is stunning! How soft is the leather on this Pliage? There was a convo somewhere else on TPF about the difference in softness between the saffiano, pebbled brown cowhide, Russian cowhide, etc. so now I'm always curious.


Its brand new so the leather is firm..I know they do soften up with wear and the straps start to soften up as well.


----------



## pursekitten

The small Kate Spade Dorie bucket bag and a mini suede Coach jewelry organizer—both preloved.

Re Dorie: I knew I wanted at least one carefree basket or bucket bag in my collection for Spring and Summer, but didn't want a woven straw bag because I'm so hard on my bags that straw wouldn't hold up. This cute little Dorie fit my needs.

Re Coach jewelry organizer: I gave away a larger folding organizer in saffiano (about 8 inches by 5.5 inches) that was too big and complicated for my needs. Too many zippers, pockets, snaps, etc. This smaller Coach organizer is half the size, fits better in my carry-on, and lets me travel with just my essentials.


----------



## Glttglam

pursekitten said:


> What a beautiful shade of pink! Kate Spade def has some hardwearing leather that can survive for years while still looking its best.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow this electric blue is stunning! How soft is the leather on this Pliage? There was a convo somewhere else on TPF about the difference in softness between the saffiano, pebbled brown cowhide, Russian cowhide, etc. so now I'm always curious.
> 
> 
> 
> That's such a lovely satchel! That little sweetheart-style swoop is an elegant touch.  If I didn't already have the black Kate Spade Toujours satchel, I'd jump on this one for sure.


Thank you so much! Yes I love the Kate Spade designs, they are so nice The quality of the leather is really nice. Your toujours satchel is really nice, too.


----------



## maggiesze1

Finally, my last Michael Kors purchase from their sale arrived! Its the extra small Viv backpack in Bright Red...the red is actually a true red and not as bright irl..


----------



## Narnanz

Vintage Coach Winnies are currently Gold at the moment...managed to find one at a reasonable price. Here are the befores and after rehab  of this little baby.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Vintage Coach Winnies are currently Gold at the moment...managed to find one at a reasonable price. Here are the befores and after rehab  of this little baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133276
> View attachment 5133277


That's so cute!!! How did you refurbish?


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> That's so cute!!! How did you refurbish?


Dunked her and many coats of CPR  leather conditioner and a leather balm called Renapur as she dried.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Dunked her and many coats of CPR  leather conditioner and a leather balm called Renapur as she dried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133282


Woww!!!


----------



## Jereni

Narnanz said:


> Vintage Coach Winnies are currently Gold at the moment...managed to find one at a reasonable price. Here are the befores and after rehab  of this little baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133276
> View attachment 5133277



Amazing rehab!!! I’m a little new to Coach Winnies but with my intense love for the Willis 18, I’m sort of interested in owning a Winnie if I can find the right one at a decent price point.

Would you be open to sharing what you think is a max price point for these (not necessarily asking what you paid, but what you think is overall reasonable / realistic), and an idea of what fits?



Narnanz said:


> Dunked her and many coats of CPR  leather conditioner and a leather balm called Renapur as she dried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133282



This is amazing!


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Dunked her and many coats of CPR  leather conditioner and a leather balm called Renapur as she dried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133282



You did an exceptional job!


----------



## Narnanz

Jereni said:


> Amazing rehab!!! I’m a little new to Coach Winnies but with my intense love for the Willis 18, I’m sort of interested in owning a Winnie if I can find the right one at a decent price point.
> 
> Would you be open to sharing what you think is a max price point for these (not necessarily asking what you paid, but what you think is overall reasonable / realistic), and an idea of what fits?
> 
> 
> 
> This is amazing!


Hi Jereni....I dont mind telling you what I paid...its was US$125 which for me in New Zealand was reasonable. I wouldnt pay more than US$150...some of the prices they are going for , for such a small bag, are ridiculous. There is one red Winnie like mine currently going for a huge obscene amount of money on Etsy.
There is one whos auction finishes in 2 hours which is currently US$300 which is ok...probably the going rate for the popular at the moment bag.


----------



## thebattagirl

Incredible!!  Beautiful job, beautiful bag  enjoy it



Narnanz said:


> Vintage Coach Winnies are currently Gold at the moment...managed to find one at a reasonable price. Here are the befores and after rehab  of this little baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133276
> View attachment 5133277


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Amazing rehab!!! I’m a little new to Coach Winnies but with my intense love for the Willis 18, I’m sort of interested in owning a Winnie if I can find the right one at a decent price point.
> 
> Would you be open to sharing what you think is a max price point for these (not necessarily asking what you paid, but what you think is overall reasonable / realistic), and an idea of what fits?
> 
> 
> 
> This is amazing!





Narnanz said:


> Hi Jereni....I dont mind telling you what I paid...its was US$125 which for me in New Zealand was reasonable. I wouldnt pay more than US$150...some of the prices they are going for , for such a small bag, are ridiculous. There is one red Winnie like mine currently going for a huge obscene amount of money on Etsy.
> There is one whos auction finishes in 2 hours which is currently US$300 which is ok...probably the going rate for the popular at the moment bag.


The auction ended over $400 and it was just black. If I was going to spend that much money, I'd rather have a better color. The style is overly popular just now.


----------



## orangefeast

Checked an item off my wishlist and bought a LV South Bank Besace.  Heard it is getting discontinued and am grateful to be able to buy one before that happens 


(Image Credit: Louis Vuitton)


----------



## EstellaYael

I just bought my first Moschino bag, which I got fifty percent off!!! I'm so excited  i don't have it yet, but here is the photo from the site so, photo credit goes to Moschino
.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Marc Jacobs the Tag Tote 27 in brook blue, which is also my very first Marc Jacobs


----------



## hedkandi

I found a discontinued YSL West Hollywood black hardware bag in the Livermore (SF) Outlet store yesterday. So happy! Originally $2,290+tax, down to $1,450+tax bnew, old style but pristine still.

Photo from online as I can't seem to take a decent photo lol.


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Dunked her and many coats of CPR  leather conditioner and a leather balm called Renapur as she dried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133282


Good job, Narnanz!


----------



## Narnanz

Not bought but given to me...might be too small for even the basics.


----------



## floflodoh

Bags I got in the last three months, a LV Alma BB in Epi Noir and a Coccinelle Fenice Perfo ❤


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Not bought but given to me...might be too small for even the basics.
> View attachment 5139106


Totally jealous!!!!


----------



## ILBagLady

My first Coach bag in almost a decade! She shipped yesterday so now I’m impatiently waiting…


----------



## Tomsmom

hedkandi said:


> I found a discontinued YSL West Hollywood black hardware bag in the Livermore (SF) Outlet store yesterday. So happy! Originally $2,290+tax, down to $1,450+tax bnew, old style but pristine still.
> 
> Photo from online as I can't seem to take a decent photo lol.
> 
> View attachment 5136119


This is a beautiful bag!


----------



## hedkandi

Tomsmom said:


> This is a beautiful bag!



It really is! They had the silver or gold hardware version too.


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Tomsmom

Just arrived yesterday:


----------



## maggiesze1

My Golden Goose gold camera bag with Swarovski crystal star arrived today!  I love that little sneaker charm!


----------



## mariliz11

Valentino Rockstud crossbody in this warm brown!


----------



## serenityneow

Mark Cross small Grace in antique silver.  Pictured here with my mini Grace in gold glitter.


----------



## amberquamme

Marc Jacobs perforated softbox


----------



## Yuki85

@Amazona @missconvy[/USER]!! 
Here you go!!! I really wanted this tote bag so badly and when I saw that there is a peanuts version I was just over the moon!! 

I think I am gonna keep both  as I haven’t bought any high end designer bags for such long time!! Can’t wait to use it tomorrow! 

Thanks for letting me sharing!


----------



## whateve

Yuki85 said:


> @Amazona @missconvy[/USER]!!
> Here you go!!! I really wanted this tote bag so badly and when I saw that there is a peanuts version I was just over the moon!!
> 
> I think I am gonna keep both  as I haven’t bought any high end designer bags for such long time!! Can’t wait to use it tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing!
> 
> View attachment 5147439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147440


The Peanuts version is adorable!!


----------



## vinotastic

Purchased this Bally during a mega sale. I ended up returning it because it was just too small and I found the one below quickly after but it was a lovely bag 




Used the funds from returning the Bally to buy this Gabo Guzzo bag from bergdorf. I’ve seen the bags online and always loved the style. I had to return it because it held less than the Bally. The measurements were deceptive. But I have to say - the quality is amazing. The bag opening was clasped with an onyx and the bag was even signed twice by the designer. The attention to detail was impeccable. Highly recommend if you’re interested


----------



## Narnanz

New to me Aspinal of London Large Flat Pouch .
I don't think it was ever used as it still had that new leather smell.


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> New to me Aspinal of London Large Flat Pouch .
> I don't think it was ever used as it still had that new leather smell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148447



Congratulations!


----------



## whateve

vinotastic said:


> Purchased this Bally during a mega sale. I ended up returning it because it was just too small and I found the one below quickly after but it was a lovely bag
> 
> View attachment 5148424
> 
> 
> Used the funds from returning the Bally to buy this Gabo Guzzo bag from bergdorf. I’ve seen the bags online and always loved the style. I had to return it because it held less than the Bally. The measurements were deceptive. But I have to say - the quality is amazing. The bag opening was clasped with an onyx and the bag was even signed twice by the designer. The attention to detail was impeccable. Highly recommend if you’re interested
> 
> View attachment 5148428


I love the shape of that Gabo Guzzo. Too bad it didn't work out.


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!


thank you...now I want more...but Im now on a handbag ban..


----------



## lil_twin_stars

Sharing my new love..Filigree in a beautiful coral shade.


----------



## maggiesze1

Technically, this isn't really a bag...its a brush bag..but I'm still going to use it as a cross body bag...the strap is actually from my Golden Goose camera bag.


----------



## electricbluerita

I scored this gorgeous Armani La Prima bag on TRR for just under $300 and it's brand new, can't believe it. It was also a very fun purchase because somebody had it on hold and as soon as the 20 minutes was over, I swoooooped in! lol.  I never see Armani talked about around here. The craftsmanship is impeccable, I don't see a poking thread or anything wonky -- reminds me of Celine and Hermes in its presentation.


----------



## Narnanz

New to me 2012 F/W Rose Thulian Bowler bag. 
A bag thats put me on a bag ban.
Got this for a steal...NZ$400


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> New to me 2012 F/W Rose Thulian Bowler bag.
> A bag thats put me on a bag ban.
> Got this for a steal...NZ$400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151391


That leather!


----------



## Narnanz

Molly0 said:


> That leather!


I know...when I opened the bag she sent it in...took her out of the dust bag, ...my smile was so big.


----------



## BagLadyT

Busy purse month!


----------



## jelliedfeels

electricbluerita said:


> I scored this gorgeous Armani La Prima bag on TRR for just under $300 and it's brand new, can't believe it. It was also a very fun purchase because somebody had it on hold and as soon as the 20 minutes was over, I swoooooped in! lol.  I never see Armani talked about around here. The craftsmanship is impeccable, I don't see a poking thread or anything wonky -- reminds me of Celine and Hermes in its presentation.
> 
> View attachment 5149923
> View attachment 5149924


You know, I love Armani clothes & glasses. Maybe I should dip into their bags


----------



## electricbluerita

jelliedfeels said:


> You know, I love Armani clothes & glasses. Maybe I should dip into their bags



You won't be disappointed!  So much attention to detail, comes with a mirror with a leather tab inside, lipstick holder, two large compartments, and a hidden one in the back for receipts, etc.


----------



## songofthesea

Hey
I am thinking of buying a wanderers bag but haven’t read any reviews. Do you like yours? How is the quality? How’s the customer service?
Thanks fir any help you can offer!


farris2 said:


> Just ordered these 2 from Wanderers Travel Co.
> 
> View attachment 5063222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063223


----------



## 880

The last thing I bought was a personalization for my around the world Lady Dior medium embroidery bag


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5123395





Tomsmom said:


> Love this!


Thanks!  I finally got round to finishing her rehab!


----------



## Tomsmom

americandreaming said:


> Thanks!  I finally got round to finishing her rehab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156456


Beautiful!


----------



## electricbluerita

Been a bad girl again and obsessed with red lately. Might be because we are stuck in lockdown in Bangkok (just moved back from years in Portland, OR and three days after my 14-day quarantine... we went into lockdown!!!) and I need something vivid to cheer me up. My first ever Chanel in brand new condition, but it's from 2009-2010. Feeling very banned right now, but no promises...   The secondhand shop took the last photo for me. She is more petite than me, so the bag looks slightly smaller on me.


----------



## fendifemale

electricbluerita said:


> Been a bad girl again and obsessed with red lately. Might be because we are stuck in lockdown in Bangkok (just moved back from years in Portland, OR and three days after my 14-day quarantine... we went into lockdown!!!) and I need something vivid to cheer me up. My first ever Chanel in brand new condition, but it's from 2009-2010. Feeling very banned right now, but no promises...   The secondhand shop took the last photo for me. She is more petite than me, so the bag looks slightly smaller on me.
> 
> View attachment 5157496
> View attachment 5157495
> View attachment 5157494


I love red Chanel. It's for bold women.


----------



## Tomsmom

electricbluerita said:


> Been a bad girl again and obsessed with red lately. Might be because we are stuck in lockdown in Bangkok (just moved back from years in Portland, OR and three days after my 14-day quarantine... we went into lockdown!!!) and I need something vivid to cheer me up. My first ever Chanel in brand new condition, but it's from 2009-2010. Feeling very banned right now, but no promises...   The secondhand shop took the last photo for me. She is more petite than me, so the bag looks slightly smaller on me.
> 
> View attachment 5157496
> View attachment 5157495
> View attachment 5157494


I love it!


----------



## electricbluerita

fendifemale said:


> I love red Chanel. It's for bold women.



 Agreed. Thank you, fendifemale! 



Tomsmom said:


> I love it!



Thank you so much!


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## maggiesze1

This pretty Kurt Geiger ombre Kensington...


----------



## amberquamme

This Tory Burch beauty, the Kira quilted satchel in beeswax. I was going back and forth between this one and the Coach pictured (don't judge the messy kitchen), and decided on the Coach. But wasn't in love and couldn't stop thinking about Miss Thang Kira. I hadn't seen it in store so I took a blind leap and I'm so glad I did. It's stunning in person. So the coach will go back to the store. Do y'all think I made the right choice?


----------



## electricbluerita

amberquamme said:


> This Tory Burch beauty, the Kira quilted satchel in beeswax. I was going back and forth between this one and the Coach pictured (don't judge the messy kitchen), and decided on the Coach. But wasn't in love and couldn't stop thinking about Miss Thang Kira. I hadn't seen it in store so I took a blind leap and I'm so glad I did. It's stunning in person. So the coach will go back to the store. Do y'all think I made the right choice?



Personally, going with my own taste, you definitely made the right choice. Your Kira looks very well-made, just the right amount of puffiness, and it reminds me of butterscotch pudding or some dessert, I want to eat it! (I mean that in the best way, not to annihilate the lovely bag lol.)


----------



## lil_twin_stars

amberquamme said:


> This Tory Burch beauty, the Kira quilted satchel in beeswax. I was going back and forth between this one and the Coach pictured (don't judge the messy kitchen), and decided on the Coach. But wasn't in love and couldn't stop thinking about Miss Thang Kira. I hadn't seen it in store so I took a blind leap and I'm so glad I did. It's stunning in person. So the coach will go back to the store. Do y'all think I made the right choice?



i would second your choice for a TB purse too! The vertical quilt looks amazing.. n I like the turn lock too


----------



## amberquamme

electricbluerita said:


> Personally, going with my own taste, you definitely made the right choice. Your Kira looks very well-made, just the right amount of puffiness, and it reminds me of butterscotch pudding or some dessert, I want to eat it! (I mean that in the best way, not to annihilate the lovely bag lol.)


Thanks so much! I know exactly what you mean. It just looks decadent lol


----------



## amberquamme

lil_twin_stars said:


> i would second your choice for a TB purse too! The vertical quilt looks amazing.. n I like the turn lock too


Yes the turn lock is beautiful! The brass is absolutely stunning. I haven't seen many TBs so I'm not sure if that's on brand for them or if they really went the extra mile!


----------



## lil_twin_stars

amberquamme said:


> Yes the turn lock is beautiful! The brass is absolutely stunning. I haven't seen many TBs so I'm not sure if that's on brand for them or if they really went the extra mile!



I would say the turn lock makes it much easier to get in & out of the bag. I have a TB Alexa bag.. the closure is magnetic & the magnet is so strong that I have to practically pry open the flap..causing some crease marks on the flap each time I open it. Drives me crazy.. lol

otherwise no big prob for my TB bag since it’s in calf leather.. it’s much sturdier than their lambskin which softens pretty fast with use. N my bag chain is still as bright n gold as I first bought it 3 years ago.

Enjoy your Kira bag!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I wanted to add a camera bag style for my birthday. I almost got the YSL bag but noticed it easily creases all over. I wanted something less fussy that I can throw around. Found this Gucci cutie at the outlet at a much less price point of TSL.


----------



## Missaggie

Very cute I love camera bags. I have two YSL ones and have not noticed creasing.


----------



## Tomsmom

Givenchy Pandora


----------



## srtacaramelo

I just bought this tan Chanel GST... Can't wait to get her in! I have the black with silver hardware and have always wanted a second one!! I'm a sucker for vintage bags.


----------



## mariliz11

Pinko Love wallet on chain in this pinkish nude


----------



## dcooney4

Love_N_Lune said:


> I wanted to add a camera bag style for my birthday. I almost got the YSL bag but noticed it easily creases all over. I wanted something less fussy that I can throw around. Found this Gucci cutie at the outlet at a much less price point of TSL.


This is beautiful. I had bought one at my outlet but the zipper kept sticking on mine , so I went to exchange it but the other one they had was just as bad. I will go back and try again once they have more if yours works fine. It is so pretty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

amberquamme said:


> This Tory Burch beauty, the Kira quilted satchel in beeswax. I was going back and forth between this one and the Coach pictured (don't judge the messy kitchen), and decided on the Coach. But wasn't in love and couldn't stop thinking about Miss Thang Kira. I hadn't seen it in store so I took a blind leap and I'm so glad I did. It's stunning in person. So the coach will go back to the store. Do y'all think I made the right choice?


Yes you did!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Technically, this isn't really a bag...its a brush bag..but I'm still going to use it as a cross body bag...the strap is actually from my Golden Goose camera bag.
> View attachment 5149633
> 
> View attachment 5149634
> 
> View attachment 5149635


I personally think that technically it's a bag.
If it holds something and you can carry it, then it's a bag. And it's a VERY cute bag OMG!!!


----------



## paigeag

Demellier Midi Milan


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cute little Longchamp Le Pliage mini SE…for $22, how could I resist? Such a happy little bag!!!!!


----------



## Narnanz

BowieFan1971 said:


> Cute little Longchamp Le Pliage mini SE…for $22, how could I resist? Such a happy little bag!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180323


That is so cute...no one cou,d pass it up.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Cute little Longchamp Le Pliage mini SE…for $22, how could I resist? Such a happy little bag!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180323



Brilliant staging! Cute bag!


----------



## hlzpenguin

maris.crane said:


> Mini Dior Book Tote in the Burgundy Oblique (and a samorga on it’s way to me)
> I’m officially banned for bags until Dec 21/Jan 22
> 
> View attachment 5109340


How do you like it so far? Any wear and tear? I like burgundy but I don’t know if it can be used as a daily bag vs. the navy color.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

BowieFan1971 said:


> Cute little Longchamp Le Pliage mini SE…for $22, how could I resist? Such a happy little bag!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180323


What an amazing deal for this bag. It's really cute!


----------



## Venessa84

The LV “heart” bag has forever been on my mind and I couldn’t resist with this hot combo.



I just love how casual but still chic the Hermes herbag is especially in this fun pink


----------



## maggiesze1

Givenchy mini antigona in Lilac arrived today... However, I'm not sure if I'm totally in love with it... But, the color is really unique...so..not sure what to do...


----------



## maris.crane

hlzpenguin said:


> How do you like it so far? Any wear and tear? I like burgundy but I don’t know if it can be used as a daily bag vs. the navy color.



I really like it thus far; but I also honestly haven’t taken it out too much. (Mostly to the patios, an artist market, but not for a full day out.) I can fit my Félicie Card Insert, an LV RCP, iPhone 12 Mini, lip product of the day, mask, and I can rest a pair sunglasses on top if I need to. For me this is DEFINITELY NOT an everyday bag. 

BUT. The sticker shock..... oy. This is the most I have ever spent on a bag, and I doubt I will ever do so again. If I did it over again and was on the fence... I might just wait for the trend to calm down and find it preowned in like, 2024.

Re the colour: I have a vintage navy oblique Saddle and do not find either colour feels less summery than the other. I’ll be putting it away in the winter (along with the Saddle) because we get too much salt, sleet and slush here. But no ragrets!


----------



## hlzpenguin

maris.crane said:


> I really like it thus far; but I also honestly haven’t taken it out too much. (Mostly to the patios, an artist market, but not for a full day out.) I can fit my Félicie Card Insert, an LV RCP, iPhone 12 Mini, lip product of the day, mask, and I can rest a pair sunglasses on top if I need to. For me this is DEFINITELY NOT an everyday bag.
> 
> BUT. The sticker shock..... oy. This is the most I have ever spent on a bag, and I doubt I will ever do so again. If I did it over again and was on the fence... I might just wait for the trend to calm down and find it preowned in like, 2024.
> 
> Re the colour: I have a vintage navy oblique Saddle and do not find either colour feels less summery than the other. I’ll be putting it away in the winter (along with the Saddle) because we get too much salt, sleet and slush here. But no ragrets!


Thank you so much for the details. I am a little late to the game because the book tote prices are a lot higher than last year, as many other bags. I am thinking whether I should get the mini or small soon or as you said, wait until the trend calms.


----------



## JenJBS

Placed my pre-order for this pretty purple lambskin tote by Stand Studio. Smooshy! So smooshy!   

Now to (Im)patiently wait until it ships the middle of next month.


----------



## elisabettaverde

@amberquamme

Fabulous, classy choice; I want this one myself!!  That color is great, not beige but more like custard.  What do you think about that multi-colored bag with the blues and browns?  It’s strange but appealing.


----------



## elisabettaverde

I decided to try a brand called ATP Atelier,  based in Sweden I believe. Probably saw an ad on my computer for it.  I always loved that Celine belt bag and this reminds me of it. There’s a few sizes of this style and the colors tend to be muted and neutral, and I’m trying to ease myself away from metallics and bright tones. 
A nice sale popped up a few weeks ago on this color block and I love it, so I got both pieces for about $300.


----------



## Lee22

Mcm toni mini in poppy red


----------



## Jereni

Bought this new fall bag from Coach last weekend. Loving the form factor.


----------



## BowieFan1971

gettinpurseonal said:


> BowieFan1971, Love the name, by the way!! I’m a big Bowie and Iman fan
> May I please ask how much you paid for your vintage Kelly? It might make me feel better about a vintage Kelly I bought. And where have you sent your bag for refurbishing? Hermès, Leather Surgeons, or elsewhere? Thank you!


I got her back…Santana Leather, $820 including restitching interior pockets.


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> I got her back…Santana Leather, $820 including restitching interior pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184031
> View attachment 5184032
> View attachment 5184033
> View attachment 5184034
> View attachment 5184035
> View attachment 5184036
> View attachment 5184038
> View attachment 5184039
> View attachment 5184040
> View attachment 5184041


Looks awesome!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Lido with Cayman handles 
fully woven leather that looks like a straw bag


----------



## Norm.Core

Waiting for my Off-White Jitney 0.7 Crossbody bag. Been jonesin’ for something in suede and found this little guy.

Being in Sydney lockdown has caused me to suffer from insomnia and trolling for bags at 3am is my jam now. Not that they’re terribly expensive but it’s my 4th bag buy in 6 weeks and I haven’t bought bags in years. Thanks Delta.


----------



## ksuromax

le_junkie said:


> Waiting for my Off-White Jitney 0.7 Crossbody bag. Been jonesin’ for something in suede and found this little guy.
> 
> Being in Sydney lockdown has caused me to suffer from insomnia and trolling for bags at 3am is my jam now. Not that they’re terribly expensive but it’s my 4th bag buy in 6 weeks and I haven’t bought bags in years. Thanks Delta.
> 
> View attachment 5186748


lovely!!


----------



## Norm.Core

ksuromax said:


> lovely!!


Aww. Thank you. This particular Off-White is the most boring version I can find. Haha 

But it’s really your Bottega that’s TDF. I love the weave of this tote. I wonder if it comes in some sort of a Pochette or even SLG... now I know what I’ll be hunting down tomorrow night.


----------



## ksuromax

le_junkie said:


> Aww. Thank you. This particular Off-White is the most boring version I can find. Haha
> 
> But it’s really your Bottega that’s TDF. I love the weave of this tote. I wonder if it comes in some sort of a Pochette or even SLG... now I know what I’ll be hunting down tomorrow night.


to the best of my knowledge it was only made in this form and size, the closest you can get is partial finish in Veneta hobo (just a few tubes interwoven with the regular flat straps) and knot clutch, but those were slightly different, they had a layer of the foil inside the leather tube, and were called "Memory" because they will get the shape of the Owner grip (thanks to the foil inside) after some time (i have one in black)


----------



## Norm.Core

Ahh. Saves me trying to google to find this weave in a smaller version. 

Is your tote heavy? It must feel so luxe fondling the leather... I can only imagine.


----------



## ksuromax

le_junkie said:


> Ahh. Saves me trying to google to find this weave in a smaller version.
> 
> Is your tote heavy? It must feel so luxe fondling the leather... I can only imagine.


not too bad, but definitely heavier than some of my other bags


----------



## B4GBuff

This beauty came today! Always been a fan of Versace and Givenchy for their more edgy looks and decided to purchase a couple Versace items. So far only the bag came... La Medusa Medium. I'm glad I went with medium instead of small as it's perfect size and small would not have held much. Also ordered a silk scarf in the gold black white baroque theme which hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## JenJBS

Rosanna quilted leather tote bag by Stand Studio.


----------



## maggiesze1

Kate spade heart bag came and she's all ready to go out!


----------



## amberquamme

Tory Burch Robinson Messenger in the color beeswax


----------



## whateve

kate spade marti bucket


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> kate spade marti bucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198853



What a wonderfully saturated color!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> What a wonderfully saturated color!


Thank you!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Bought this cutie from a local (MN) shop after a fashion event last week!




The print and the "pearl" details drew me in as soon as I walked into the pop-up shop after the show. The printed part is fabric over some kind of flexible structure (plastic? Cardboard?) and the handle/inner flap/etc is faux leather.






Bonus photo of the finale runway portion for this brand (Qe' Bella)


----------



## mariliz11

Zara shoulder bag, I love my designer ones but also a good bargain that is stylish and carefree!


----------



## B4GBuff

Versace Icon Barocco WOC. My first WOC, was from Vestaire Collective but was NWT condition. This is the first bag I have that has NFT authentication built into the bag... Pretty neat. The size is 23cm so same size as chanel classic flap small. Maybe just a tad thinner front to back. I bought a few different decorative chains for it too in different lengths. One short pearl one for arm and hand carry. A medium length chain for shoulder carry and a different full crossbody one. I think will be fun to dress it up. I had wanted something I could remove chain and use as a clutch for evening, parties etc. But also flexible to use as a crossbody etc with just enough room for cards, ID and my phone. Maybe a lipstick or small perfume atomizer.


----------



## Tomsmom

B4GBuff said:


> Versace Icon Barocco WOC. My first WOC, was from Vestaire Collective but was NWT condition. This is the first bag I have that has NFT authentication built into the bag... Pretty neat. The size is 23cm so same size as chanel classic flap small. Maybe just a tad thinner front to back. I bought a few different decorative chains for it too in different lengths. One short pearl one for arm and hand carry. A medium length chain for shoulder carry and a different full crossbody one. I think will be fun to dress it up. I had wanted something I could remove chain and use as a clutch for evening, parties etc. But also flexible to use as a crossbody etc with just enough room for cards, ID and my phone. Maybe a lipstick or small perfume atomizer.
> 
> View attachment 5206706


I love this!


----------



## floop

I just received the work tote I had been searching high and low for that I thought only existed in my head, it's the KAAI Pyramid midi tote in forest green. Beautiful dark green leather, silver hardware, minimal design but super functional with a bunch of pockets inside. Fits a 13" laptop and zips closed. It's a dream!! Leather seems great but looking forward to seeing how it wears as I've never really heard anyone mention this brand before


----------



## Fancyfree

floop said:


> I just received the work tote I had been searching high and low for that I thought only existed in my head, it's the KAAI Pyramid midi tote in forest green. Beautiful dark green leather, silver hardware, minimal design but super functional with a bunch of pockets inside. Fits a 13" laptop and zips closed. It's a dream!! Leather seems great but looking forward to seeing how it wears as I've never really heard anyone mention this brand before


I have been eyeing this bag in black (on the KAAI website) for ages. 
Please share how you get on with it and how it wears


----------



## whateve

B4GBuff said:


> Versace Icon Barocco WOC. My first WOC, was from Vestaire Collective but was NWT condition. This is the first bag I have that has NFT authentication built into the bag... Pretty neat. The size is 23cm so same size as chanel classic flap small. Maybe just a tad thinner front to back. I bought a few different decorative chains for it too in different lengths. One short pearl one for arm and hand carry. A medium length chain for shoulder carry and a different full crossbody one. I think will be fun to dress it up. I had wanted something I could remove chain and use as a clutch for evening, parties etc. But also flexible to use as a crossbody etc with just enough room for cards, ID and my phone. Maybe a lipstick or small perfume atomizer.
> 
> View attachment 5206706


I love this. This is my favorite Versace collection. I've gotten close several times to getting something from it. The quilting is very special.


----------



## cecchetti

MSO13 said:


> My last bag for a while, my dream Hermes Kelly Retourne 35cm! It was a declined special order with contrast stitching on Etain Togo GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162451
> 
> View attachment 3162453



lucky you!xx


----------



## B4GBuff

whateve said:


> I love this. This is my favorite Versace collection. I've gotten close several times to getting something from it. The quilting is very special.



I'm actually on the look for a medium (10 inch) of the shoulder bag with the tassel in this collection in good condition. Found a couple in mediocre condition and passed on them. Got the WOC to tide me over LOL plus I didn't have a WOC anyway.


----------



## whateve

B4GBuff said:


> I'm actually on the look for a medium (10 inch) of the shoulder bag with the tassel in this collection in good condition. Found a couple in mediocre condition and passed on them. Got the WOC to tide me over LOL plus I didn't have a WOC anyway.


I wonder if they don't hold up well or if people are just careless with them. I love the one that looks like a camera bag. I tried my things out in one of the flap styles but something about it didn't work, I can't remember now.


----------



## Lee22

MCM Cylinder Monogram Leather Crossbody


----------



## Luv2

iqaganda said:


> I’m trying to limit my expenses with my purse buying because of the pandemic. I still want to feel not needing to sacrifice my passion for purses but at the same time not breaking the bank especially during this time. With that said, I am finding my love for vintage recently. More affordable, and yet, still making my heart skip! Anyway, here are some of my vintage finds recently...
> 
> View attachment 4731858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Boogie Bag (this is in Like New Condition!)
> 
> View attachment 4731859
> 
> 
> Gucci Jackie Bag
> 
> View attachment 4731862
> 
> Another Gucci Jackie bag but this time in leather.
> 
> View attachment 4731860
> 
> View attachment 4731861
> 
> Celine Vintage Macadam’s. My heart is so happy to find these!!


Hi there.  Just curious.  Is your Celine Boogie Bag made in China? What does the tag say? Seems like in 2005-2007 some were made in China.  Thanks!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Alma bb de 
It wasn’t on my radar until we all thought there was a price increase about a month ago. I quickly became infatuated. Luckily, my SA was able to nab one for me…


----------



## A bottle of Red

B4GBuff said:


> Versace Icon Barocco WOC. My first WOC, was from Vestaire Collective but was NWT condition. This is the first bag I have that has NFT authentication built into the bag... Pretty neat. The size is 23cm so same size as chanel classic flap small. Maybe just a tad thinner front to back. I bought a few different decorative chains for it too in different lengths. One short pearl one for arm and hand carry. A medium length chain for shoulder carry and a different full crossbody one. I think will be fun to dress it up. I had wanted something I could remove chain and use as a clutch for evening, parties etc. But also flexible to use as a crossbody etc with just enough room for cards, ID and my phone. Maybe a lipstick or small perfume atomizer.
> 
> View attachment 5206706


Very pretty bag & beautiful scarf!


----------



## maggiesze1

Omg!!! My Cult Gaia rhinestone bag arrived today and she's sooo beautiful!!   

Its so oo sparkly in person its hard to capture on photos!


----------



## Narnanz

maggiesze1 said:


> Omg!!! My Cult Gaia rhinestone bag arrived today and she's sooo beautiful!!
> 
> Its so oo sparkly in person its hard to capture on photos!
> View attachment 5211505
> 
> View attachment 5211506


That is Absolutely Gorgeous!!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Narnanz said:


> That is Absolutely Gorgeous!!!


Thank you! Im so in Love with her!!!  She's soo sparkly its nearly blinding!!


----------



## Tomsmom

maggiesze1 said:


> Omg!!! My Cult Gaia rhinestone bag arrived today and she's sooo beautiful!!
> 
> Its so oo sparkly in person its hard to capture on photos!
> View attachment 5211505
> 
> View attachment 5211506


I love it!


----------



## B4GBuff

@whateve

Remember I said I had been looking for the shoulder bag in the same Versace Barocco vanitas? LOL I had given up.... I was looking preferably for the 10" (I did find one on Tradsey but it was scuffed up, mishapen and scratched HW) but came across a NWT still wrapped in tissue from the boutique on eBay. It's the 12" though. So I hummed and Hawed and submitted an offer and she dropped by a few hundred. So I'm now on ban island for awhile till I pay the WOC and shoulder bags off LOL. I don't think 12" is too big. And the WOC can be easily used as regular wallet since it's quite thin. So I have a matching set now I guess 

Side note, I have now given up on Chanel due to the gross price increases. The 5 bags I have are what I have and won't get any more and may even  sell a few of those (but not my python Gabrielle... Never! LOL). My style has kind of migrated from super feminine to a bit more edgy. (Maybe mid life crisis and trying to feel younger? Haha) My two fav designers are now Givenchy and Versace. So I'm focusing on getting more items from their collections now.

Pics from the ad...


----------



## whateve

B4GBuff said:


> @whateve
> 
> Remember I said I had been looking for the shoulder bag in the same Versace Barocco vanitas? LOL I had given up.... I was looking preferably for the 10" (I did find one on Tradsey but it was scuffed up, mishapen and scratched HW) but came across a NWT still wrapped in tissue from the boutique on eBay. It's the 12" though. So I hummed and Hawed and submitted an offer and she dropped by a few hundred. So I'm now on ban island for awhile till I pay the WOC and shoulder bags off LOL. I don't think 12" is too big. And the WOC can be easily used as regular wallet since it's quite thin. So I have a matching set now I guess
> 
> Side note, I have now given up on Chanel due to the gross price increases. The 5 bags I have are what I have and won't get any more and may even  sell a few of those (but not my python Gabrielle... Never! LOL). My style has kind of migrated from super feminine to a bit more edgy. (Maybe mid life crisis and trying to feel younger? Haha) My two fav designers are now Givenchy and Versace. So I'm focusing on getting more items from their collections now.
> 
> Pics from the ad...
> View attachment 5212864
> View attachment 5212865
> View attachment 5212866
> View attachment 5212867


That is lovely!


----------



## cecchetti

Omg 
Just got new credit card-with higher limit than I’d anticipated.

have ordered this!
Sorry such a bad pic, will post photo when it arrives!


----------



## Jereni

Am having a huge resurgence with Coach lately.

Snapped up this never-used Coach Dinky on Mercari in the lavender with embossed signature. Such a great color and the leather feels GREAT. I’m not a big fan of the Coach signature design when it’s on canvas but on the leather it adds a nice touch of interest.


----------



## Tuned83

This arrived today. First polene bag. Quite impressed. Only critic cross body could be a little longer. Amazingly can fit alot for such a small bag.


----------



## Jereni

Tuned83 said:


> This arrived today. First polene bag. Quite impressed. Only critic cross body could be a little longer. Amazingly can fit alot for such a small bag.
> View attachment 5214831



Gorgeous! I love the Nano. Agreed that I wish the strap was a tad longer.


----------



## fendifemale

Just received my 1st Rebecca Minkoff bag.


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

I found this thrifting.  It's a Swarovski brand clutch.  I think it's charming, and looks brand new--still has plastic covering the metal sides and label inside.  I'm trying to figure out if it's an exotic leather or not.  I saw a similar bag for sale online which said it was "crocodile."  Is there a best place on this forum to ask for evaluation of leather type?  Edit:  here's a link to another bag same brand that looks like mine.  https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...crocodile-swarovski-clutch-bag-10260268.shtml


----------



## IntheOcean

Tuned83 said:


> This arrived today. First polene bag. Quite impressed. Only critic cross body could be a little longer. Amazingly can fit alot for such a small bag.
> View attachment 5214831


Lovely color!  congrats on purchasing your first Polene


----------



## JenJBS

Coral Nikki by Rebecca Minkoff.


----------



## fendifemale

JenJBS said:


> Coral Nikki by Rebecca Minkoff.
> 
> View attachment 5217185


She is beeyootifull♡!


----------



## JenJBS

fendifemale said:


> She is beeyootifull♡!



Thank you!


----------



## esdderxD

I just received this Marc Jacobs Snapshot bag! Most of my bags are in neutral colors so this is a fun little change of pace.


----------



## Narnanz

First Fendi...an IT bag from 2006


----------



## JenJBS

This cute camera bag! I bought this style just over a year ago, but the Seller never shipped, and the order was cancelled. Found this NWT one on eBay for much less than the one on Tradesy last year!  Two RM purses in a week. Off to Ban Island for a bit... So worth it! And I do plan to re-home a couple purses this month.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

My Massaccesi Phoebe in dark chocolate pebbled leather and light gold hardware arrived from Italy yesterday.  My favorite feature is the customization of the beige lining. 

The lighting wasn't great for this photo shoot, and the dark brown color is so deep it's almost black, so I am including shots with flash and without.


----------



## Biogirl1

Claudia Herzog said:


> My Massaccesi Phoebe in dark chocolate pebbled leather and light gold hardware arrived from Italy yesterday.  My favorite feature is the customization of the beige lining.
> 
> The lighting wasn't great for this photo shoot, and the dark brown color is so deep it's almost black, so I am including shots with flash and without.
> 
> View attachment 5218794
> 
> View attachment 5218795


What color is the lining?


----------



## cecchetti

Almost had another one to post, have been watching on eBay for ages.

Loads of watchers, but although I managed to resist, nobody bud so it's relisted-another 30 days to think about it!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Biogirl1 said:


> What color is the lining?



Beige.  I love the combination of beige and brown.  If I had to do it over again, I might add some colorblocking in gold, because the only thing I like better than beige and brown together is beige, brown, and gold together.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

.


----------



## cecchetti

JenJBS said:


> This cute camera bag! I bought this style just over a year ago, but the Seller never shipped, and the order was cancelled. Found this NWT one on eBay for much less than the one on Tradesy last year!  Two RM purses in a week. Off to Ban Island for a bit... So worth it! And I do plan to re-home a couple purses this month.
> 
> View attachment 5218720



Very cute!

I wish I could regime a couple
I have some still with the tickets on!
I neither need to use or gift them
But I’m just not ready….


----------



## cecchetti

Sorry rehome stupid spellcheck


----------



## JenJBS

cecchetti said:


> Very cute!
> 
> I wish I could regime a couple
> I have some still with the tickets on!
> I neither need to use or gift them
> But I’m just not ready….



Thank you!     If you're not ready, you aren't. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## cecchetti

B4GBuff said:


> @whateve
> 
> Remember I said I had been looking for the shoulder bag in the same Versace Barocco vanitas? LOL I had given up.... I was looking preferably for the 10" (I did find one on Tradsey but it was scuffed up, mishapen and scratched HW) but came across a NWT still wrapped in tissue from the boutique on eBay. It's the 12" though. So I hummed and Hawed and submitted an offer and she dropped by a few hundred. So I'm now on ban island for awhile till I pay the WOC and shoulder bags off LOL. I don't think 12" is too big. And the WOC can be easily used as regular wallet since it's quite thin. So I have a matching set now I guess
> 
> Side note, I have now given up on Chanel due to the gross price increases. The 5 bags I have are what I have and won't get any more and may even  sell a few of those (but not my python Gabrielle... Never! LOL). My style has kind of migrated from super feminine to a bit more edgy. (Maybe mid life crisis and trying to feel younger? Haha) My two fav designers are now Givenchy and Versace. So I'm focusing on getting more items from their collections now.
> 
> Pics from the ad...
> View attachment 5212864
> View attachment 5212865
> View attachment 5212866
> View attachment 5212867



Your bags are gorgeous!

I have a Versace too and matching purse.

When I bought it I used it every day(last year) but it’s nappa and I didn’t want it ruined in the English rain, so I changed, the bag is immaculate , now I’m scared to use it!

I Will do as like you I have bags to pay off btw your python Gabrielle sounds to die fo…..

I’m shopping my own collection, but atm using the same few bags and can’t imagine gifting any-I’ve gifted coats and shirts bought during lockdown that don’t fit, but I can’t part with even bags I don’t like haha!


----------



## cecchetti




----------



## cecchetti

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     If you're not ready, you aren't. Nothing wrong with that.


Thank you!
But apart from my Choo and Hermes, I’m using my cheapest bags…the very ones I’d gift !
Maybe I should Just wear bags I actually like, then when I’m ready I’ll have something to part with…but 2 that I would never have bought were gifts

Really I just want to carry my Choo everyday (bought new several years ago, cost a fortune, now looks like thrift shop bag!)


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cute little vintage Gucci Accessories


----------



## Sa26

The last bag I bought was 
the Kate Spade Natalia 

two months ago 

this is my last bag I bought


----------



## Fancyfree

cecchetti said:


> Thank you!
> But apart from my Choo and Hermes, I’m using my cheapest bags…the very ones I’d gift !
> Maybe I should Just wear bags I actually like, then when I’m ready I’ll have something to part with…but 2 that I would never have bought were gifts
> 
> Really I just want to carry my Choo everyday (bought new several years ago, cost a fortune, now looks like thrift shop bag!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220710


Your Choo is _beautiful! _
Wear her whenever you want to feel elegant. (So if you want to be elegant every day, you can wear her every day )


----------



## cecchetti

Fancyfree said:


> Your Choo is _beautiful! _
> Wear her whenever you want to feel elegant. (So if you want to be elegant every day, you can wear her every day )


Oh Thank you, that’s so kind.

But I bought her several years ago and have used her to the exclusion of my other bags , she was Stunning, now she’s all crumpled, and I sometimes put brown paper in to fill out her shape when I go out!
But I love her to bits, and your comment is Really touching ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Cute little vintage Gucci Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220932



Love this bag!

Out of all the various designer monograms, I like Gucci’s the most, but they insist on putting those red and green Christmas stripes on everything these days lol. I need to find myself an older(?) bag like one of these that doesn’t have it.


----------



## fendifemale

Jereni said:


> Love this bag!
> 
> Out of all the various designer monograms, I like Gucci’s the most, but they insist on putting those red and green Christmas stripes on everything these days lol. I need to find myself an older(?) bag like one of these that doesn’t have it.


A lot of the Boston bags have the monogram but not the stripes.


----------



## cecchetti

No picture as it’s one of several bags I’m buying towards my sisters next birthday. (Can’t bring myself to shop my collection yet)

Already bought her a red bag(also just bought a red leather bag for my niece), today bought small grey and purple bag for sister.

Wish I could part with any of mine as I have unworn bags with tags, but I can’t part with Any this year anyway, next year we’ll see, but this year they’re all mine!


----------



## cecchetti

trigirl said:


> My LV Metis that I bought on my first trip to Paris last month. It's been 5 years since my last major purse purchase (LV Totally PM) that I loved to death.
> 
> View attachment 3164784



New bag is great!
When you say loved to death, do you mean completely worn out?xx


----------



## muchstuff

Vintage Balenciaga...


----------



## cecchetti

muchstuff said:


> Vintage Balenciaga...
> 
> View attachment 5222276


Looks like lovely smooth leather!


----------



## muchstuff

cecchetti said:


> Looks like lovely smooth leather!


It’s like butter, truly.


----------



## B4GBuff

cecchetti said:


> Your bags are gorgeous!
> 
> I have a Versace too and matching purse.
> 
> When I bought it I used it every day(last year) but it’s nappa and I didn’t want it ruined in the English rain, so I changed, the bag is immaculate , now I’m scared to use it!
> 
> I Will do as like you I have bags to pay off btw your python Gabrielle sounds to die fo…..
> 
> I’m shopping my own collection, but atm using the same few bags and can’t imagine gifting any-I’ve gifted coats and shirts bought during lockdown that don’t fit, but I can’t part with even bags I don’t like haha!



Here is the python Gabby. It was my unicorn and the toppest bag for me. I love the Gabby for how many ways you can wear it. This is the old medium (28cm). It's from 2018 fall. I don't use her a whole lot because I know she is not replaceable. The python is more sturdy than you'd think but the bottom of the bag scratches and dents easily. She has a few blemishes already on the bottom part. It holds so much too! I have an insert organizer from samorga inside that's why she keeps her shape on the shelf. And the organizer really makes this bag great for carrying everything but the kitchen sink. I'd like to get a new medium 25cm in the black patent for more general use. But not for awhile LOL.




Ps share your Versace stuff! The more we do maybe we will get a forum


----------



## cecchetti

B4GBuff said:


> Here is the python Gabby. It was my unicorn and the toppest bag for me. I love the Gabby for how many ways you can wear it. This is the old medium (28cm). It's from 2018 fall. I don't use her a whole lot because I know she is not replaceable. The python is more sturdy than you'd think but the bottom of the bag scratches and dents easily. She has a few blemishes already on the bottom part. It holds so much too! I have an insert organizer from samorga inside that's why she keeps her shape on the shelf. And the organizer really makes this bag great for carrying everything but the kitchen sink. I'd like to get a new medium 25cm in the black patent for more general use. But not for awhile LOL.
> 
> View attachment 5222427
> 
> 
> Ps share your Versace stuff! The more we do maybe we will get a forum


Oh wow, your Gabby is awesome !
I’ve photographed my Versace bag but not the matching purse yet.

But a thread is a very good idea!


----------



## asvalentine22

maggiesze1 said:


> Thank you! Im so in Love with her!!!  She's soo sparkly its nearly blinding!!


How do you like the Hera so far?? I've been obsessing over it for weeks!


----------



## maggiesze1

asvalentine22 said:


> How do you like the Hera so far?? I've been obsessing over it for weeks!


I couldn't be more pleased with it!!! I've been using it every day since I got it and i absolutely   it!! I'm actually considering getting the black rhinestone one too!! 

Update: I just bought the black one too from Intermix!!


----------



## Narnanz

Recently bought a very much loved Mulberry bayswater...she had a dunk and shes looking almost new.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Heres a few befores for you entertainment.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Recently bought a very much loved Mulberry bayswater...she had a dunk and shes looking almost new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225259
> 
> Heres a few befores for you entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225261


Wow, she looks amazing! I would have been afraid to dunk!


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Recently bought a very much loved Mulberry bayswater...she had a dunk and shes looking almost new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225259
> 
> Heres a few befores for you entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225261


So great!!


----------



## cecchetti

Bought in the middle of the night online!
Very complicated..

Navy blue real crocodile preloved Birkin Style(Not H!) bag

6 out of 14 bags are dark blue, but All very different!

May be exotic but will become my workhorse

Coming from Japan so not looking forward to customs bill!


----------



## Tomsmom

Alice and Olivia leather Eloise bowler


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> Recently bought a very much loved Mulberry bayswater...she had a dunk and shes looking almost new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225259
> 
> Heres a few befores for you entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225261


It looks lovely! Great job on it. When you have a minute, could you take a pic of the inside? 

After @Tomsmom posted her Mulberry Bayswater in the Oak Darwin leather, I can’t unsee it.


----------



## cecchetti

Love the whispering no handbag ban!

That’s what I said in the night when I ordered my Birkin style bag

However
There are 2 inexpensive bags this season I might just buy, if they go on sale I Will, or if I’m asked what I want for Xmas

Plus I’m being taken out to a shopping centre soon, apparently a lot of bags-even if I only buy 1..

Plus bags next year After the kitten (3) as more high ticket!

14 bags would become 20!

I’m really not going above that

I can’t part with them until worn out completely

I can’t afford an indigo exotic Kelly

But the ban I enforced last night potentially has another 6 bags by end 2022!

My niece is having a brand new biker for her next birthday that’s much too big for me and still has the tag on-it’s worth 4 figures but I’d find it easily to part with that than even a bag I don’t carry!

Only a couple are preloved and anyway in great condition -it’s unlikely my bags are going to wear out in the near future.

No more bags??!!xx


----------



## cecchetti

maggiesze1 said:


> Thank you! Im so in Love with her!!!  She's soo sparkly its nearly blinding!!
> 
> Just checked your large collection and shorts wishlist, your collection is Incredible!Idhave nowhere to keep them all-even harder when there’s a 4th cat , ie baby kitten next year running around ..
> 
> I can Just about control my collection but I have 2 on the way and total wishlist maximum of 6 , then I’m emigrating to Ban Island on a one way ticket until I’ve mailed one I don’t use to someone as a gift!!!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Fresh off the Fed Ex truck


----------



## cecchetti

Next year I’ll come with you to ban island!xxxx


----------



## alikat33

Just purchased this beauty yesterday.  Will be hard waiting two weeks for it to arrive!


----------



## B4GBuff

So.... I guess this is the newest bag I bought. I was expecting black. The images in the listing in bad lighting made it look black. The title didn't mention the color and I assumed it was black, but in the very teeny print at the end of the description which my brain must have somehow blanked out, it did say brown and no returns. Sooooo I now have a new BROWN Versace Barocco Vanitas Calliope Medea. It's in NWT condition (which is hard to come by now in any color). 

I was going to try and redye it until someone let me know (thanks so much) that the threads Versace uses won't take dye and thus bag has a TON of stitching. And too lazy to try to resell and wait until someone else loves it. May as well use it since I don't currently have a brown bag anyway. 

So I used the opportunity to shop for some nice brown boots for Autumn and embrace the browns and neutrals of the season. It still a beautiful bag! Expensive mistake to make though..... Oopps ! It's the 12" width version.


----------



## 880

Cross post from @Tasha1 ‘s thread on Duret bags https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/duret-bag.1040839/  (my apologies to everyone who is tired of seeing my new bag; I just love it so much) 

Custom, hand stitched Buffalo dalmation leather bag from Duret in Paris (remote order). far and away my most finely crafted bag. Made of  H quality Buffalo leather hides that I was able to choose. Received video updates of the bag being made and a handstitched leather dustbag that is, in and of itself, a work of art.


----------



## whateve

B4GBuff said:


> So.... I guess this is the newest bag I bought. I was expecting black. The images in the listing in bad lighting made it look black. The title didn't mention the color and I assumed it was black, but in the very teeny print at the end of the description which my brain must have somehow blanked out, it did say brown and no returns. Sooooo I now have a new BROWN Versace Barocco Vanitas Calliope Medea. It's in NWT condition (which is hard to come by now in any color).
> 
> I was going to try and redye it until someone let me know (thanks so much) that the threads Versace uses won't take dye and thus bag has a TON of stitching. And too lazy to try to resell and wait until someone else loves it. May as well use it since I don't currently have a brown bag anyway.
> 
> So I used the opportunity to shop for some nice brown boots for Autumn and embrace the browns and neutrals of the season. It still a beautiful bag! Expensive mistake to make though..... Oopps ! It's the 12" width version.
> 
> View attachment 5232698


Not my first choice of color but it is beautiful! I'm glad you decided to embrace the color.


----------



## B4GBuff

whateve said:


> Not my first choice of color but it is beautiful! I'm glad you decided to embrace the color.



Remember I posted the images from the auction? There was no hint that it was brown  It was the poor lighting made it look black. I could probably argue with the seller and return it but I already have the WOC in the same Vanitas quilting in black and a La Medusa in black, plus my Chanel Boy and Givenchy GV3 are also black. So that's 4 bags if I want to wear a black one. I didn't have any brown (closest was a reddish pecan Brahmin bag) but no true brown to wear with fall neutrals. My gold python Gabby works but I figured I'll find use for this bag since it really is beautiful anyway and it's NWT. Maybe it's forcing me out of my black comfort zone LOL. Definitely was not my first choice in color either.


----------



## maggiesze1

This cutie from NM just arrived today!! 

Longchamp cuir le pliage in Sky blue...decided to dress her up with my Dolce & Gabbana twilly I just recently got too!


----------



## Narnanz

maggiesze1 said:


> This cutie from NM just arrived today!!
> 
> Longchamp cuir le pliage in Sky blue...decided to dress her up with my Dolce & Gabbana twilly I just recently got too!
> View attachment 5233469


Thats cute as !!


----------



## A bottle of Red

maggiesze1 said:


> This cutie from NM just arrived today!!
> 
> Longchamp cuir le pliage in Sky blue...decided to dress her up with my Dolce & Gabbana twilly I just recently got too!
> View attachment 5233469


Beautiful twilly!


----------



## Fancyfree

B4GBuff said:


> So.... I guess this is the newest bag I bought. I was expecting black. The images in the listing in bad lighting made it look black. The title didn't mention the color and I assumed it was black, but in the very teeny print at the end of the description which my brain must have somehow blanked out, it did say brown and no returns. Sooooo I now have a new BROWN Versace Barocco Vanitas Calliope Medea. It's in NWT condition (which is hard to come by now in any color).
> 
> I was going to try and redye it until someone let me know (thanks so much) that the threads Versace uses won't take dye and thus bag has a TON of stitching. And too lazy to try to resell and wait until someone else loves it. May as well use it since I don't currently have a brown bag anyway.
> 
> So I used the opportunity to shop for some nice brown boots for Autumn and embrace the browns and neutrals of the season. It still a beautiful bag! Expensive mistake to make though..... Oopps ! It's the 12" width version.
> 
> View attachment 5232698


It is _*GORGEOUS*_!
The first _*ever*_ "quilted" bag I have liked  
SO much more beautiful and elegant and special than black,- there are far too many black quilted bags around.
Wish I could afford to buy it off you


----------



## muchstuff

Purchased two lately, a fairly rare 2002 nappa drawstring hobo and a chevre messenger, both Balenciaga oldies. The drawstring is a little too small for a big bag gal like me so I’ll be rehoming her but I had to show her off. The messenger is a better fit for me personally.


----------



## obscurity7

B4GBuff said:


> So.... I guess this is the newest bag I bought. I was expecting black. The images in the listing in bad lighting made it look black. The title didn't mention the color and I assumed it was black, but in the very teeny print at the end of the description which my brain must have somehow blanked out, it did say brown and no returns. Sooooo I now have a new BROWN Versace Barocco Vanitas Calliope Medea. It's in NWT condition (which is hard to come by now in any color).
> 
> I was going to try and redye it until someone let me know (thanks so much) that the threads Versace uses won't take dye and thus bag has a TON of stitching. And too lazy to try to resell and wait until someone else loves it. May as well use it since I don't currently have a brown bag anyway.
> 
> So I used the opportunity to shop for some nice brown boots for Autumn and embrace the browns and neutrals of the season. It still a beautiful bag! Expensive mistake to make though..... Oopps ! It's the 12" width version.
> 
> View attachment 5232698


I'm a huge brown lover, so I absolutely adore this bag!  Brown is huge this season, so it might be the perfect time to invest in a few more neutrals.  

And yeah, I am looking for a navy bag, and cannot tell you how many black bags LOOK navy in bad lighting.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Purchased two lately, a fairly rare 2002 nappa drawstring hobo and a chevre messenger, both Balenciaga oldies. The drawstring is a little too small for a big bag gal like me so I’ll be rehoming her but I had to show her off. The messenger is a better fit for me personally.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5234051
> View attachment 5234052


I love the drawstring! The leather looks so soft. How tiny is it?


----------



## JenJBS

Polene Numero Dix in Burgundy.


----------



## maggiesze1

My denim Marc Jacobs mini traveler tote arrived today! Was so looking forward to this one!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I love the drawstring! The leather looks so soft. How tiny is it?





whateve said:


> I love the drawstring! The leather looks so soft. How tiny is it?


It's not tiny at all, just an average size (13" H x 12" W x .5" D). But I've gotten used to carrying totes and hobos where I can chuck in whatever I buy, or a book, etc., and let's face it, I've always loved big bags.   It's killer soft leather, I have another oldie Bal from the same time period made out of nappa and it's very pettable! I'd love to find a flat brass hobo in nappa, I have a couple of them but in the moto tough third season leather. I also tend to prefer bags that are wider than tall. If I was a collector I'd hang onto it for sure but I'm trying very hard to only have bags I know I'll use in my closet.


----------



## B4GBuff

obscurity7 said:


> I'm a huge brown lover, so I absolutely adore this bag!  Brown is huge this season, so it might be the perfect time to invest in a few more neutrals.
> 
> And yeah, I am looking for a navy bag, and cannot tell you how many black bags LOOK navy in bad lighting.



Haha thanks. Yeah I decided to embrace the brown.

By the way I know there is a navy blue of the larger version of this bag for sale on Poshmark...I known what you mean it looks black in the pic. But it's Navy blue. It's also never used NWT. I do like the larger version too.


----------



## LilOshawott

maggiesze1 said:


> My denim Marc Jacobs mini traveler tote arrived today! Was so looking forward to this one!
> View attachment 5234503


So pretty! Where did you get the strap from?


----------



## maggiesze1

LilOshawott said:


> So pretty! Where did you get the strap from?


Amazon


----------



## Narnanz

New to me vintage Prada nylon shoulder bag...
....would love to know how old this one is.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

New to me Rebecca Minkoff Bombe Morning After Mini - Black leather/Silver stingray printed suede


----------



## whateve

poizenisxkandee said:


> New to me Rebecca Minkoff Bombe Morning After Mini - Black leather/Silver stingray printed suede
> View attachment 5236341


This is beautiful! I love stingray! Is this a recent style?


----------



## poizenisxkandee

whateve said:


> This is beautiful! I love stingray! Is this a recent style?



I'm so excited! Fills a gap in my bag closet for sure.  It's an older style so only available secondhand right now. There is a listing for one on TRR but it's missing the long strap.


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

Antique hornback crocodile bag, circa 1920.  I think this bag is in amazing condition and remarkable.  I've actually offered it to the Smithsonian--we'll see if they want it.


----------



## XCCX

This beautiful mini lady Dior


----------



## Narnanz

ConnieinSeattle said:


> Antique hornback crocodile bag, circa 1920.  I think this bag is in amazing condition and remarkable.  I've actually offered it to the Smithsonian--we'll see if they want it.
> 
> View attachment 5238078
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238079
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238080
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238081
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238082
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238085
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238086
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238087
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238088
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238091


WOW!!...that is amazing...where did you find that beauty?


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

Narnanz said:


> WOW!!...that is amazing...where did you find that beauty?


Ebay!


----------



## inkfade

Coach Bleecker backpack in saddle!


----------



## IntheOcean

ConnieinSeattle said:


> Antique hornback crocodile bag, circa 1920.  I think this bag is in amazing condition and remarkable.  I've actually offered it to the Smithsonian--we'll see if they want it.
> 
> View attachment 5238078
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238079
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238080
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238081
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238082
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238085
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238086
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238087
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238088
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238091


Oh. what a stunning piece!


----------



## JenJBS

Love the tall Gucci 1955 Horsebit bucket bag, but not over $2000 worth. So happily 'settled' for this Ted Baker equestrian bucket bag. Love the details on the straps! And it has a suede lining that can be closed with a drawstring (3rd pic).


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

It's a bag of sorts.  Gladstone bag.  Antique crocodile skin.  The patent marking on the bag is dated 1891, I think the bag itself is circa 1910-1915.  (I'm wondering if crocodile is my spirit animal, because I am loving vintage crocodile bags right now.)  Could use some TLC and cleaning.


----------



## MahoganyQT

This fun little Sonique Saturday bag.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

MahoganyQT said:


> This fun little Sonique Saturday bag.
> View attachment 5247783


When I first discovered the his brand, I Hated It!  Now I kind of want one lol.


----------



## MahoganyQT

HarlemBagLady said:


> When I first discovered the his brand, I Hated It!  Now I kind of want one lol.


Lol! I think they’re so fun and this small one is adorable! The quality is pretty good too.


----------



## Narnanz

Could not resist this little vintage bag from a defunct Australian brand. The leather is amazing.


----------



## Buyorbyebags

Always love vintagr leather bag. I bet the leather is soft to touch! Lucky you finding this gem


Narnanz said:


> Could not resist this little vintage bag from a defunct Australian brand. The leather is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248003
> View attachment 5248004


----------



## Narnanz

Buyorbyebags said:


> Always love vintagr leather bag. I bet the leather is soft to touch! Lucky you finding this gem


it is...cute little size as well...just want to give it a thicker stronger chain and we are all go.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my new Marc Jacob's mini grind tote in almond multi


----------



## XCCX

Lady Dior in metallic gold!


----------



## JenJBS

XCCX said:


> Lady Dior in metallic gold!
> 
> View attachment 5249386



So gorgeous!


----------



## XCCX

JenJBS said:


> So gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

I went to a holiday craft bazaar yesterday and bought this handmade crossbody from Suzan Bechtel of Purses with Personality. There's a zippered pocket on one side, and a slip pocket on the other. The whimsical alpaca print makes me smile every time I look at it.


----------



## sdkitty

Langellotti, made in Italy


----------



## Purselover86

amberquamme said:


> This Tory Burch beauty, the Kira quilted satchel in beeswax. I was going back and forth between this one and the Coach pictured (don't judge the messy kitchen), and decided on the Coach. But wasn't in love and couldn't stop thinking about Miss Thang Kira. I hadn't seen it in store so I took a blind leap and I'm so glad I did. It's stunning in person. So the coach will go back to the store. Do y'all think I made the right choice?


Can you give a review on this


----------



## dotty8

B4GBuff said:


> So.... I guess this is the newest bag I bought. I was expecting black. The images in the listing in bad lighting made it look black. The title didn't mention the color and I assumed it was black, but in the very teeny print at the end of the description which my brain must have somehow blanked out, it did say brown and no returns. Sooooo I now have a new BROWN Versace Barocco Vanitas Calliope Medea. It's in NWT condition (which is hard to come by now in any color).
> 
> I was going to try and redye it until someone let me know (thanks so much) that the threads Versace uses won't take dye and thus bag has a TON of stitching. And too lazy to try to resell and wait until someone else loves it. May as well use it since I don't currently have a brown bag anyway.
> 
> So I used the opportunity to shop for some nice brown boots for Autumn and embrace the browns and neutrals of the season. It still a beautiful bag! Expensive mistake to make though..... Oopps ! It's the 12" width version.
> 
> View attachment 5232698



I really like it, I think the brown shade makes it much more special


----------



## amberquamme

Purselover86 said:


> Can you give a review on this


Hi there! The review on TBs website (last I checked there was just one) is mine. I'm not sure how to link it directly here or I would! It was beautiful but I did actually end up returning it. I couldnt get over the fact that the long strapped connected up  at the  top handle. It looked weird to me honestly. If it would have just be assembled the way it's pictured on the website I would have kept it :/


----------



## B4GBuff

XCCX said:


> Lady Dior in metallic gold!
> 
> View attachment 5249386



Love love love metallics!! Was never drawing to lady Dior bags but the gold really looks great with the quilting!


----------



## XCCX

B4GBuff said:


> Love love love metallics!! Was never drawing to lady Dior bags but the gold really looks great with the quilting!


Thank you! I love metallics too! You should check it out if you have a chance


----------



## sdkitty

Narnanz said:


> Could not resist this little vintage bag from a defunct Australian brand. The leather is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248003
> View attachment 5248004


pretty blue...goes with the bag in your avatar


----------



## JenJBS

Coach Trail Bag! NWT from Poshmark. Wanted this when it was in the boutiques, but didn't get it. Regretted that. So now I have it.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Coach Trail Bag! NWT from Poshmark. Wanted this when it was in the boutiques, but didn't get it. Regretted that. So now I have it.
> View attachment 5253946



Gorgeous! I have also been wanting this bag lately! Maybe we will be bag twins soon…


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous! I have also been wanting this bag lately! Maybe we will be bag twins soon…



Thank you!     Always fun to have a bag twin!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This fuzzy cutie.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Speedy 20


----------



## Purselover86

amberquamme said:


> Hi there! The review on TBs website (last I checked there was just one) is mine. I'm not sure how to link it directly here or I would! It was beautiful but I did actually end up returning it. I couldnt get over the fact that the long strapped connected up  at the  top handle. It looked weird to me honestly. If it would have just be assembled the way it's pictured on the website I would have kept it :/


Thank you! Was the leather nice? I was looking at the Camera bag as well


----------



## xxabi12

I recently bought a Mini Pochette Accessories from LV! I’ve been waiting nearly 3 weeks for it though and idk if that is normal


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Put an Anthracite Balenciaga City with G21 Giant Rose Gold Hardware on Reserve at FashionPhile!  Needed some wiggle room in my budget through the holidays but treating it as a Christmas gift to myself. 



One of my early tPF posts in like 2010 was a thread landing on this combo as my dream/target Premier Designer bag purchase and I missed out when they were still being made, but saw a great deal on one pop up on FP last week.  Got more photos and had it authenticated in the Bal forum and put down the deposit!


----------



## JenJBS

poizenisxkandee said:


> Put an Anthracite Balenciaga City with G21 Giant Rose Gold Hardware on Reserve at FashionPhile!  Needed some wiggle room in my budget through the holidays but treating it as a Christmas gift to myself.
> 
> View attachment 5256842
> 
> One of my early tPF posts in like 2010 was a thread landing on this combo as my dream/target Premier Designer bag purchase and I missed out when they were still being made, but saw a great deal on one pop up on FP last week.  Got more photos and had it authenticated in the Bal forum and put down the deposit!



Congratulations!  So happy for you!    It's beautiful!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!  So happy for you!    It's beautiful!


Thank you! I looked for one on and off over the years, but finding the right color/hardware/condition when it was a good time never lined up until now!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

This is the premiere of my Massaccesi Little Charlotte in dark red Fiore with light gold hardware, beige lining, and customized crossbody strap.  I like the combination of holding some structure, yet having a casual shape.  The red reads differently in various lighting.  I took this picture with bright sunlight coming through a large window, so the red looks darker than this under indoor lightbulbs.


----------



## maggiesze1

OMG!!! My newest purchase just arrived today and it looks even better in person!! I absolutely ❤ it!

Here she is...

Longchamp small mailbox bag in Red kiss/ Peony with my very first Hermes twilly!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> OMG!!! My newest purchase just arrived today and it looks even better in person!! I absolutely ❤ it!
> 
> Here she is...
> 
> Longchamp small mailbox bag in Red kiss/ Peony with my very first Hermes twilly!
> 
> View attachment 5258716


Love this pink and red!


----------



## whateve

maggiesze1 said:


> OMG!!! My newest purchase just arrived today and it looks even better in person!! I absolutely ❤ it!
> 
> Here she is...
> 
> Longchamp small mailbox bag in Red kiss/ Peony with my very first Hermes twilly!
> 
> View attachment 5258716


I love pink and red together!


----------



## maggiesze1

whateve said:


> I love pink and red together!


Me too! My favorite bag colors! Lol


----------



## elisabettaverde

I’m so excited about my new bag, the 
Tory Burch Kira satchel in Toasted Sesame.    The hardware is a muted gold and it comes with a long strap but I prefer it hand held. Even DH made a point of complimenting it.


----------



## shoes+handbags

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5259109
> 
> I’m so excited about my new bag, the
> Tory Burch Kira satchel in Toasted Sesame.    The hardware is a muted gold and it comes with a long strap but I prefer it hand held. Even DH made a point of complimenting it.


This bag goes perfectly with your outfit!


----------



## Narnanz

Thrifted yesterday for $8


----------



## IntheOcean

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5259109
> 
> I’m so excited about my new bag, the
> Tory Burch Kira satchel in Toasted Sesame.    The hardware is a muted gold and it comes with a long strap but I prefer it hand held. Even DH made a point of complimenting it.


I really like this color and the lock. Congrats!


----------



## fendifemale

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5259109
> 
> I’m so excited about my new bag, the
> Tory Burch Kira satchel in Toasted Sesame.    The hardware is a muted gold and it comes with a long strap but I prefer it hand held. Even DH made a point of complimenting it.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Joule

poizenisxkandee said:


> Put an Anthracite Balenciaga City with G21 Giant Rose Gold Hardware on Reserve at FashionPhile!  Needed some wiggle room in my budget through the holidays but treating it as a Christmas gift to myself.
> 
> View attachment 5256842
> 
> One of my early tPF posts in like 2010 was a thread landing on this combo as my dream/target Premier Designer bag purchase and I missed out when they were still being made, but saw a great deal on one pop up on FP last week.  Got more photos and had it authenticated in the Bal forum and put down the deposit!


There's nothing like getting that elusive dream bag. Congratulations! It's marvelous.


----------



## Joule

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5259109
> 
> I’m so excited about my new bag, the
> Tory Burch Kira satchel in Toasted Sesame.    The hardware is a muted gold and it comes with a long strap but I prefer it hand held. Even DH made a point of complimenting it.


That's a beautiful combination. Thrilled for you!


----------



## maggiesze1

Just received my Danielle Nicole bags today! They are so cute and much better quality than I expected!   

Hello Kitty cross body



Ariel magazine bag...I'm really loving the iridescent blue material they used for the undercover..


----------



## wee drop o bush

I bought a virtually unused and lovely Jimmy Choo Sky hobo bag from Labels Most Wanted, it’s a metallic golden brown colour and is raffia leather. It’s an absolutely gorgeous bag♥️


----------



## marysweetie7

My latest purchase is a bag by Leo et Violette. It is called Le Grand Primo and is divine! After hearing about this brand and seeing their designs, I decided to go for it!


----------



## elzi

Decluttered my closet and the sale of some bags & slgs went towards my 2021 additions! Loveee them!


----------



## Sa26

Still my last one was the Kate Spade outlet:Natalia small flap.


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5262868


Love it!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Medium Niki in Rouge Legion


----------



## Sunshine mama

My first purple bag. It's a light purple but it's so pretty. I think @JenJBS would approve.


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> My first purple bag. It's a light purple but it's so pretty. I think @JenJBS would approve.
> View attachment 5262943
> View attachment 5262944


Purple is the in colour next year...so @JenJBS is already on trend...but she always has been.


----------



## Sa26

americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5262868



this is so beautiful and I liked the color very much


----------



## xinxins

keishapie1973 said:


> My last bag purchase was in June. A medium Selma in dark dune....
> View attachment 3162370


How to buy it pls.Do you have the contact information of the sale? Thanks for your kind.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> My first purple bag. It's a light purple but it's so pretty. I think @JenJBS would approve.
> View attachment 5262943
> View attachment 5262944


This is a great purple! Is it Fossil?


----------



## Norm.Core

I await with anticipation for this beaut.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> This is a great purple! Is it Fossil?


Thank you and yes it is! And it's a really pretty purple!
It was such a great deal from the BF sale. 60% off on 2 or more items from the sale price, then 12% back from Rakuten. The only problem  was the non detachable strap, but I have already taken the strap  off so that I can use my own.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Purple is the in colour next year...so @JenJBS is already on trend...but she always has been.


I think the trend finally caught up with @JenJBS !


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My first purple bag. It's a light purple but it's so pretty. I think @JenJBS would approve.
> View attachment 5262943
> View attachment 5262944



This is gorgeous!    So beautiful!    Love it! 

Please excuse me while I head to the Fossil site to become your bag twin.  



Narnanz said:


> Purple is the in colour next year...so @JenJBS is already on trend...but she always has been.


 Awww!   Thank you!  Very kind! 




Sunshine mama said:


> I think the trend finally caught up with @JenJBS !


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

So this is what I'm using RN. I cut the silver hardware and added gold hardware.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So this is what I'm using RN. I cut the silver hardware and added gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5263322
> View attachment 5263327



Great job personalizing it!


----------



## carmen56

Early Christmas present from my DH - new to me preloved Mulberry Primrose bag from the Mulberry exchange.


----------



## Sunshine mama

carmen56 said:


> Early Christmas present from my DH - new to me preloved Mulberry Primrose bag from the Mulberry exchange.


It's gorgeous!!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> This is gorgeous!  So beautiful!   Love it!
> 
> Please excuse me while I head to the Fossil site to become your bag twin.
> 
> 
> Awww!  Thank you!  Very kind!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Can I resist?!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you and yes it is! And it's a really pretty purple!
> It was such a great deal from the BF sale. 60% off on 2 or more items from the sale price, then 12% back from Rakuten. The only problem  was the non detachable strap, but I have already taken the strap  off so that I can use my own.


What else did you get?


----------



## elisabettaverde

@shoes+handbags


shoes+handbags said:


> This bag goes perfectly with your outfit!


I was initially searching for this bag in the “Beeswax” shade but the SA did her best to sell me on this color; it seems a bit more casual and I actually had some outfits to highlight this tone.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Can I resist?!



$55 including taxes and shipping.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> $55 including taxes and shipping.


I know! I already succumbed. If I had added something else to the cart, the shipping would have been free. And, they sent me a $25 coupon for a future order.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> What else did you get?


I got a door pusher/ elevator button pusher charm.
And three more as gifts.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I know! I already succumbed. If I had added something else to the cart, the shipping would have been free. And, they sent me a $25 coupon for a future order.


They didn't send ME a coupon!
Did you also get the purple or another color?


----------



## JenJBS

The combination of my Year End Bonus and great Christmas sales has me going a bit crazy... This NWT Rebecca Minkoff coral Mini-MAC.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> I got a door pusher/ elevator button pusher charm.
> And three more as gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264098


After I asked, I saw the door pusher on the site and realized that was what you got. I could have gotten a door pusher and may have made it up to free shipping. Fossil bags used to come with keys like that for free.


Sunshine mama said:


> They didn't send ME a coupon!
> Did you also get the purple or another color?


I got purple. It's the best color! I don't think I'll use the coupon. It expires on the 8th. I looked at the site and didn't see anything else I wanted, at least not enough to get up to $75 to use it.


----------



## misskittee

Small black Loulou Puffer! Ahhh, I am in love! An early Christmas gift from my husband (that I picked out LOL)


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I know! I already succumbed. If I had added something else to the cart, the shipping would have been free. And, they sent me a $25 coupon for a future order.




During the BF sale, the total cost was less for me to get 2 items and save 60% instead of getting 1 item at 50% .


----------



## JenJBS

Coach Baby Bennett in metallic cranberry.


----------



## IntheOcean

JenJBS said:


> Coach Baby Bennett in metallic cranberry.
> 
> View attachment 5268677
> View attachment 5268678


Wow, that color is stunning!  And the coral RM is absolutely lovely, too


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Coach Baby Bennett in metallic cranberry.
> 
> View attachment 5268677
> View attachment 5268678


Wow this is soooo gorgeous    ! Is this a current model?


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Coach Baby Bennett in metallic cranberry.
> 
> View attachment 5268677
> View attachment 5268678


That color! Wow!


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> Wow, that color is stunning!  And the coral RM is absolutely lovely, too


Thank you!     A couple very lucky Posh finds! 



Sunshine mama said:


> Wow this is soooo gorgeous    ! Is this a current model?



Thank you!  It's from Posh, so I don't think it's a current model. I ordered a silver Dinky chain strap to try with the purple Fossil bag. Should be here in a couple days.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> That color! Wow!



Thank you!  Yeah, that color...


----------



## Narnanz

Thrift store find...just lovely smoochy leather is a vintage HYPE  leather bag...not a big brand I believe but still a nice quality bag...cant go wrong for $5


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Thrift store find...just lovely smoochy leather is a vintage HYPE  leather bag...not a big brand I believe but still a nice quality bag...cant go wrong for $5
> View attachment 5268970


Nice find!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Thrift store find...just lovely smoochy leather is a vintage HYPE  leather bag...not a big brand I believe but still a nice quality bag...cant go wrong for $5
> View attachment 5268970



Great find!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

maggiesze1 said:


> OMG!!! My newest purchase just arrived today and it looks even better in person!! I absolutely ❤ it!
> 
> Here she is...
> 
> Longchamp small mailbox bag in Red kiss/ Peony with my very first Hermes twilly!
> 
> View attachment 5258716


My 2 favorite colors


----------



## HarlemBagLady

LV Alma BB  just arrived today


----------



## misskittee

Saint Laurent Niki


----------



## sdkitty

poizenisxkandee said:


> Put an Anthracite Balenciaga City with G21 Giant Rose Gold Hardware on Reserve at FashionPhile!  Needed some wiggle room in my budget through the holidays but treating it as a Christmas gift to myself.
> 
> View attachment 5256842
> 
> One of my early tPF posts in like 2010 was a thread landing on this combo as my dream/target Premier Designer bag purchase and I missed out when they were still being made, but saw a great deal on one pop up on FP last week.  Got more photos and had it authenticated in the Bal forum and put down the deposit!


congrats...a classic


----------



## sdkitty

carmen56 said:


> Early Christmas present from my DH - new to me preloved Mulberry Primrose bag from the Mulberry exchange.


very nice
assume you picked it out


----------



## sdkitty

Sunshine mama said:


> I got a door pusher/ elevator button pusher charm.
> And three more as gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264098


clever....keeps you from touching germy things


----------



## sdkitty

Marc Jacobs bag


----------



## citybaglady

Marc Jacobs box bag


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> I think the trend finally caught up with @JenJBS !



I agree! I caught the bug for purple this fall bc of all of @JenJBS ‘s gorgeous purple bags.


----------



## sdkitty

Jereni said:


> I agree! I caught the bug for purple this fall bc of all of @JenJBS ‘s gorgeous purple bags.


I think @JenJBS must have a huge closet


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> I agree! I caught the bug for purple this fall bc of all of @JenJBS ‘s gorgeous purple bags.



  Thank you! I'm honored!



sdkitty said:


> I think @JenJBS must have a huge closet



Let's just say it's a good thing I have a spare (purse/decor) closet in the apartment's second bedroom (my computer/tv/reading room).


----------



## IntheOcean

Not a handbag, but I wanted to share! Bought this lovely preloved Givenchy wallet today


----------



## sdkitty

IntheOcean said:


> Not a handbag, but I wanted to share! Bought this lovely preloved Givenchy wallet today
> 
> View attachment 5274046


very pretty....looks like it's in excellent condition.  I have a red wallet and thought it was good luck in the Chinese culture.  Now I'm seeing that some say in Feng Shui a red wallet can burn your money.  Anyway, congrats on your beautiful red wallet.


----------



## IntheOcean

sdkitty said:


> very pretty....looks like it's in excellent condition.  I have a red wallet and thought it was good luck in the Chinese culture.  Now I'm seeing that some say in Feng Shui a red wallet can burn your money.  Anyway, congrats on your beautiful red wallet.


Thanks! Yes, it is in good condition - some wear on the corners, but that can be fixed. I actually heard the same thing, that red wallets _bring_ you money :haha: Well, I'm sure my finances will be on their own course whichever wallet I'm carrying


----------



## Jereni

Caught the bag bug again this month as brands always seem to put out such fun wintry / holiday bags this time of year.

Admittedly, I don’t think this one is new for Tory Burch, but it does go so nicely with my tweed coat.


----------



## Narnanz

Nm


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lacoste double tote bags in 2 sizes and colors.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Bought a Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC secondhand. Love the rose gold hardware and wanted a new red crossbody. Should be arriving Saturday!


----------



## serybrazil




----------



## Norm.Core

Eakins book bag. I’m a slouchy leather bag kinda girl but could not resist this. The culatta leather is beautifully distressed.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Norm.Core said:


> Eakins book bag. I’m a slouchy leather bag kinda girl but could not resist this. The culatta leather is beautifully distressed.
> 
> View attachment 5275024


Love this!


----------



## Julija

this cute little Polene


----------



## JenJBS

Julija said:


> this cute little Polene
> 
> View attachment 5275315



It's beautiful!


----------



## jbags07

On a purple kick lately….just picked these up!

Bottega Veneta Karung tote in Mona Lisa and Bottega Piano clutch in Stingray


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> On a purple kick lately….just picked these up!
> 
> Bottega Veneta Karung tote in Mona Lisa and Bottega Piano clutch in Stingray
> 
> View attachment 5276044
> View attachment 5276045


I'm a huge stingray fan and that is just stunning!


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> I'm a huge stingray fan and that is just stunning!


Thank u!  Me too. Its my first, but hopefully not last!  Here are a couple of other angles…the stingray is just outstanding IRL, and the BV craftsmanship….


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> Thank u!  Me too. Its my first, but hopefully not last!  Here are a couple of other angles…the stingray is just outstanding IRL, and the BV craftsmanship….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276052
> View attachment 5276053
> View attachment 5276054
> View attachment 5276055


Wow, it's amazing!


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> Wow, it's amazing!


Thank u for sharing my excitement!  I wanted one for awhile and could not believe when one popped up, and i appreciate you letting me share my bag joy


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> On a purple kick lately….just picked these up!
> 
> Bottega Veneta Karung tote in Mona Lisa and Bottega Piano clutch in Stingray
> 
> View attachment 5276044
> View attachment 5276045



These are both stunning!      The stingray leather looks incredible! Amazing how different a color can look on different leathers. Such fantastic bags!


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5276456
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276458


Is that a different collegiate? The color is so even!


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> Is that a different collegiate? The color is so even!


putty


----------



## karylicious

bergafer3 said:


> Chanel mini urban spirit backpack


How is it holding up? Are they discontinued from stores?


----------



## bergafer3

karylicious said:


> How is it holding up? Are they discontinued from stores?


I’ve only had it for 9 months but it’s held it’s shape well. It’s adorable. They last made them in 2019. I know others on here have had it for years and it’s held up really well.


----------



## whateve

Fossil drawstring


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> View attachment 5276729
> 
> 
> Fossil drawstring


Gorgeous saturated purple, and the leather looks like butter! Love miss moo too


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> These are both stunning!      The stingray leather looks incredible! Amazing how different a color can look on different leathers. Such fantastic bags!


Thank you! Your purple love is rubbing off. Insert laugh emoji (i have no emojis in my banner right now!)…..i think you should start a ‘show me your purple bags’ thread!


----------



## BagLadyT




----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous saturated purple, and the leather looks like butter! Love miss moo too


Thank you! It's a great bag that I got at an amazing price. Miss Moo makes me smile.


----------



## Jereni

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 5276977



Nice! This looks like the 21A green? I have the coco handle in this. So gorgeous and yet so hard to photograph accurately.


----------



## Tomsmom

Louis Vuitton Manhattan


----------



## serybrazil

Received this last Monday! I love anything & everything pastel and longed for it! Found a seller from Australia in an LV FB group


----------



## BagLadyT

Jereni said:


> Nice! This looks like the 21A green? I have the coco handle in this. So gorgeous and yet so hard to photograph accurately.





Jereni said:


> Nice! This looks like the 21A green? I have the coco handle in this. So gorgeous and yet so hard to photograph accurately.



Sorry if this is a silly question but how can I tell if this is 21A? Does it say on the tag?


----------



## Jereni

BagLadyT said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question but how can I tell if this is 21A? Does it say on the tag?



The tags normally do, yes. Here’s an example.


----------



## BagLadyT

Jereni said:


> The tags normally do, yes. Here’s an example.
> 
> View attachment 5277624



Thank you! It is 21A.


----------



## Lisa Kurnia

This baby is a looker


----------



## Lisa Kurnia

Lisa Kurnia said:


> This baby is a looker


Ouuu.... I accidently attached 3 different picts. It should have only the Coach in Chalk.


----------



## maggiesze1

This shiny metallic croc embossed silver Longchamp le pliage in xs...


----------



## Sa26

Tomsmom said:


> Louis Vuitton Manhattan
> 
> View attachment 5277331


Wooow, LV still makes this ?
i remember When my mom had this like a long time ago.


----------



## Sa26

Jereni said:


> Caught the bag bug again this month as brands always seem to put out such fun wintry / holiday bags this time of year.
> 
> Admittedly, I don’t think this one is new for Tory Burch, but it does go so nicely with my tweed coat.
> 
> View attachment 5274272


It’s a gorgeous bag and quilted bags are match made in heaven with our tweed coats.


----------



## Tomsmom

Sa26 said:


> Wooow, LV still makes this ?
> i remember When my mom had this like a long time ago.


They do have a new model I believe, this is a pre loved older bag.


----------



## Jereni

Sa26 said:


> It’s a gorgeous bag and quilted bags are match made in heaven with our tweed coats.



Thank you! I’m a huge sucker for the winter plaid or tweed coat look.


----------



## Sa26

Jereni said:


> Thank you! I’m a huge sucker for the winter plaid or tweed coat look.


 Those are huge savers for formal events.

here is what happened to me in September I was having like two events both were canceled so I returned the dresses I bought and instead bought my self a tweed coat. 
two Months latter I had another event and instead of getting the dress back I just wore a pair of black jeans with a nice shirt and my tweed coat with my own quilted bag.


----------



## mariliz11

YSL Kate bag in dark beige


----------



## loves

Fendi nylon men’s peekaboo


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this new Kate Spade Marti large bucket bag in snow pea, it was a Christmas gift from my little boy


----------



## JenJBS

Glttglam said:


> Just got this new Kate Spade Marti large bucket bag in snow pea, it was a Christmas gift from my little boy



Pretty color!


----------



## Glttglam

JenJBS said:


> Pretty color!


Thank you, my son liked the color a lot too, that's why he picked it


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> This shiny metallic croc embossed silver Longchamp le pliage in xs...
> 
> View attachment 5279668


Oh my gosh I love it even more with the pink scarf!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not a handbag, just a little SLG from my DD.
She got it for me because I love everything strawberries.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Chartreuse snake-embossed leather wallet and pink leopard calf-hair Dagger Clutch from Leather Couture by Jessica Galindo.  Also ordered a chain strap that can be clipped on to hooks on the back of the clutch to wear it crossbody!


----------



## Cool Breeze

poizenisxkandee said:


> Chartreuse snake-embossed leather wallet and pink leopard calf-hair Dagger Clutch from Leather Couture by Jessica Galindo.  Also ordered a chain strap that can be clipped on to hooks on the back of the clutch to wear it crossbody!
> View attachment 5282576


Very cool!  Love it!


----------



## Tomsmom

I found this N75 Milano bag at TJ Maxx, the leather is incredible, I’ve never heard of this brand and can’t find much info online


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I found this N75 Milano bag at TJ Maxx, the leather is incredible, I’ve never heard of this brand and can’t find much info online
> 
> View attachment 5282734


I have found this:

From the bags with the printing of the most famous capitals to the clothing collection and, now, the launch of a new brand: N75

The history of Gioshi Srl began in 2010, when the founder had an idea: why not characterize the bags, the cornerstone of every woman’s wardrobe, with prints which represent the crucial points of the most famous capitals?

Thus was born YNOT?, brand that, over the course of the seasons, has grown to reach a monobrand store in Milan, 800 multibrand throughout Italy and 400 abroad, with a substantial presence especially in the UK, Russia, Germany and Greece.






Attention has always been focused on changes and trends with the aim of creating a product that is representative of the creativity of our society.

Today the Milanese company launches its new project, N75, with the aim of creating a synergy between handmade tradition and contemporary style, in line with the dynamics of the fashion industry.

The value of Made in Italy, cornerstone of the brand, is combined with a modern aesthetic giving life to a rock and contemporary style.


More info at

www.n75.it


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I have found this:
> 
> From the bags with the printing of the most famous capitals to the clothing collection and, now, the launch of a new brand: N75
> 
> The history of Gioshi Srl began in 2010, when the founder had an idea: why not characterize the bags, the cornerstone of every woman’s wardrobe, with prints which represent the crucial points of the most famous capitals?
> 
> Thus was born YNOT?, brand that, over the course of the seasons, has grown to reach a monobrand store in Milan, 800 multibrand throughout Italy and 400 abroad, with a substantial presence especially in the UK, Russia, Germany and Greece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attention has always been focused on changes and trends with the aim of creating a product that is representative of the creativity of our society.
> 
> Today the Milanese company launches its new project, N75, with the aim of creating a synergy between handmade tradition and contemporary style, in line with the dynamics of the fashion industry.
> 
> The value of Made in Italy, cornerstone of the brand, is combined with a modern aesthetic giving life to a rock and contemporary style.


Thank you !!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tomsmom said:


> I found this N75 Milano bag at TJ Maxx, the leather is incredible, I’ve never heard of this brand and can’t find much info online
> 
> View attachment 5282734


That's nice. Tj Maxx has some surprising finds.


----------



## etudes

Longchamp Le Pliage cuir top handle XS in slate


----------



## momshj

Bottega Veneta Roma Bag, just received yesterday.


----------



## momshj

Joule said:


> That's a beautiful combination. Thrilled for you!


Really pretty bag!


----------



## momshj

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5259109
> 
> I’m so excited about my new bag, the
> Tory Burch Kira satchel in Toasted Sesame.    The hardware is a muted gold and it comes with a long strap but I prefer it hand held. Even DH made a point of complimenting it.


Very pretty, love the color!


----------



## Tomsmom

I also picked up the Jimmy Choo Barra bag. It’s my first Jimmy Choo


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> I also picked up the Jimmy Choo Barra bag. It’s my first Jimmy Choo
> View attachment 5283177


That's very pretty! Where did you find it?


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> That's very pretty! Where did you find it?


Nords rack.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Got this beautiful coated canvas Coach tote recently!


----------



## maggiesze1

This gorgeous find!! Its by Ree Projects.


----------



## whateve

maggiesze1 said:


> This gorgeous find!! Its by Ree Projects.
> 
> View attachment 5284616


What a beautiful color and the scarf goes with it beautifully.


----------



## maggiesze1

whateve said:


> What a beautiful color and the scarf goes with it beautifully.


Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

maggiesze1 said:


> This gorgeous find!! Its by Ree Projects.
> 
> View attachment 5284616



Pretty! I’d been looking at Ree bags very similar to this at Neiman Marcus not long ago. I could have sworn there was an inner piece that sits higher than the outside tho? Maybe they changed that.

Love the scarf with it!


----------



## maggiesze1

Jereni said:


> Pretty! I’d been looking at Ree bags very similar to this at Neiman Marcus not long ago. I could have sworn there was an inner piece that sits higher than the outside tho? Maybe they changed that.
> 
> Love the scarf with it!


Thank you!  I actually never heard of Ree before, but was browsing Neimans sale section online and the color caught my eye. Also fell in love with shape too!

Yes, there are 2 pieces on the sides at the top, but the scarf is hiding them...lol!
Screenshot from Neimans..


----------



## whateve

maggiesze1 said:


> Thank you!  I actually never heard of Ree before, but was browsing Neimans sale section online and the color caught my eye. Also fell in love with shape too!
> 
> Yes, there are 2 pieces on the sides at the top, but the scarf is hiding them...lol!
> Screenshot from Neimans..
> View attachment 5284952


It looks a lot prettier with the scarf. Is the strap really thin?


----------



## maggiesze1

whateve said:


> It looks a lot prettier with the scarf. Is the strap really thin?


I agree!  Yes, the strap is quite thin... Here is a better pic of the strap on the black version..

Screenshot from Saks


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> This gorgeous find!! Its by Ree Projects.
> 
> View attachment 5284616


The bag looks even prettier with the scarf you chose.
You always seem to have pretty scarf pairings!


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> The bag looks even prettier with the scarf you chose.
> You always seem to have pretty scarf pairings!


Thank you so much!  I love decorating my bags!


----------



## maggiesze1

My Iridescent Mansur Gavriel mini mini lady bag arrived...not sure if I'll be keeping it, though...I'll think about it. But, it definitely is very unique!


----------



## Jereni

maggiesze1 said:


> Yes, there are 2 pieces on the sides at the top, but the scarf is hiding them...lol!
> Screenshot from Neimans..
> View attachment 5284952



Ah that’s right thank you! It was the folded ‘shoulders’ that I was remembering. Gorgeous!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I added 3 bags in December and appreciate the opportunity to share the first two arrivals. 

Rounding out my Chanel collection with a much needed basic: Chanel single Classic Flap in black caviar w/shw
	

		
			
		

		
	



And a very special little girl: Celestial Clutch in navy velvet w/beading from The Met Museum in NY.


----------



## JenJBS

Fount bucket bag.   The leather.   The solid brass hardware.  The craftsmanship.


----------



## violina

Linjer, the Doctor's Bag in navy arrived today!


----------



## jbags07

mariliz11 said:


> YSL Kate bag in dark beige
> View attachment 5280243


Such a classic. Love this!


----------



## jbags07

momshj said:


> Bottega Veneta Roma Bag, just received yesterday.
> View attachment 5283016


Gorgeous


----------



## jbags07

maggiesze1 said:


> Thank you so much!  I love decorating my bags!


I love how you decorate them too


----------



## Glttglam

My old wallet was getting too worn out. So, I just bought this Kate Spade Staci large carryall wristlet wallet in rose smoke multi


----------



## Sunshine mama

An older model of an Asprey 167 bag. It is a tan bag with a light golden shimmer. 
 Apparently, I didn't know I was looking for this bag, but Google found it for me.


----------



## skyqueen

Sunshine mama said:


> An older model of an Asprey 167 bag. It is a tan bag with a light golden shimmer.
> Apparently, I didn't know I was looking for this bag, but Google found it for me.
> View attachment 5289572
> View attachment 5289573
> View attachment 5289574


My favorite style of bag...love it! May I ask where you bought this fabulous bag? I. WANT. ONE!


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> My favorite style of bag...love it! May I ask where you bought this fabulous bag? I. WANT. ONE!


Thank you. My fave style too! I bought it preloved and there's no other exactly like mine,  as mine is a vintage.
However, these are the newest models of 167.





						167 - Leather - By Collection - Women
					






					www.asprey.com


----------



## indiaink

Sunshine mama said:


> An older model of an Asprey 167 bag. It is a tan bag with a light golden shimmer.
> Apparently, I didn't know I was looking for this bag, but Google found it for me.
> View attachment 5289572
> View attachment 5289573
> View attachment 5289574


You need to add that Dumb Reason to the Dumb Reason thread.  - and this is a beauty, for sure!


----------



## Sunshine mama

indiaink said:


> You need to add that Dumb Reason to the Dumb Reason thread.  - and this is a beauty, for sure!


Thanks for the reminder. 
I just did!
 I think it was a legit reason though.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Sunshine mama said:


> An older model of an Asprey 167 bag. It is a tan bag with a light golden shimmer.
> Apparently, I didn't know I was looking for this bag, but Google found it for me.
> View attachment 5289572
> View attachment 5289573
> View attachment 5289574



You had me at "gold shimmer."


----------



## jbags07

This came today…


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> This came today…
> 
> View attachment 5290178



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## LaVisioneer

JenJBS said:


> Fount bucket bag.   The leather.   The solid brass hardware.  The craftsmanship.
> View attachment 5288323


I hadn’t heard of this brand before; thanks for sharing! They remind me a little of Portland leather. I’ll have to check out their small leather goods - seems like they have Coach style key fobs


----------



## JenJBS

LaVisioneer said:


> I hadn’t heard of this brand before; thanks for sharing! They remind me a little of Portland leather. I’ll have to check out their small leather goods - seems like they have Coach style key fobs



Yes, they do have key fobs similar to Coach. The leather and craftsmanship are really high quality. I just wish they had more colors, which Portland Leather does have.


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


Thank you   I wanted a non BV neutral crossbody, and i am just loving this bag. The vintage vibe is just


----------



## Tomsmom

Found this beauty in the thrift shop. Reed Krakoff


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. My fave style too! I bought it preloved and there's no other exactly like mine,  as mine is a vintage.
> However, these are the newest models of 167.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 167 - Leather - By Collection - Women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asprey.com


The exotic versions are amazing!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got a Kate Spade Marti bucket bag small in Niagara as a gift. I'm surprised it fits my big wallet


----------



## fettfleck

A small Loewe Puzzle bag from the current x Ghibli collaboration! It is so cute! Can‘t wait to use it!


----------



## serenityneow

Valextra Twist top-handle in Rust.  Every January, I seem to dream of summer, and crave a burnt orange bag . . .


----------



## srtacaramelo

A very vintage Chanel flap from 1987, my birth year!


----------



## Sa26

srtacaramelo said:


> A very vintage Chanel flap from 1987, my birth year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292907


Stunning bag.


----------



## nastywoman

I bought this little Cult Gaia cutie last night after scrolling through the bag collections on here and seeing this one. What can I say? I was influenced. I’m scared to know what will happen if I keep looking through everyone’s collections.


----------



## srtacaramelo

Sa26 said:


> Stunning bag.



Thanks so much!!


----------



## MissFoster

Found this cute, sparkly bag on sale


----------



## poizenisxkandee

poizenisxkandee said:


> Put an Anthracite Balenciaga City with G21 Giant Rose Gold Hardware on Reserve at FashionPhile!  Needed some wiggle room in my budget through the holidays but treating it as a Christmas gift to myself.
> 
> View attachment 5256842
> 
> One of my early tPF posts in like 2010 was a thread landing on this combo as my dream/target Premier Designer bag purchase and I missed out when they were still being made, but saw a great deal on one pop up on FP last week.  Got more photos and had it authenticated in the Bal forum and put down the deposit!



This is slated to be delivered to me tomorrow and I am so so excited!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

poizenisxkandee said:


> This is slated to be delivered to me tomorrow and I am so so excited!


----------



## Tomsmom

poizenisxkandee said:


> View attachment 5295062


Love this!


----------



## bisbee

poizenisxkandee said:


> View attachment 5295062


Love this…I have the same bag!


----------



## nastywoman

OK. Just this one and I’m done for a while, unless one of my Holy Grail bags from previous collections pops up on the preloved market. The Acne Studios Midi Musubi in Almond Brown. Been eyeing her for a while for a travel bag. She went on sale. My birthday is coming up. You know the rest. I may not be traveling right now, but I’ve got the bag.


----------



## XCCX

Chanel 19 flap in beige goatskin


----------



## Kimbashop

My new to me Ferragamo Boxyz bag. This bag has been on my HG list for a while, ever since I saw it in a SF store while in an airport a few years ago. While I bought this on TRR in "very good condition", it looks to be brand new and never used. All of the plastic protective coating on the hardware is intact.

This is the 2019 pre-Fall Limited Edition medium Boxy in the color Flannel and has a printed water lily pattern on the leather lining. I believe that the pattern appears in their Fall 2019 collection of dresses as well. The color is a mix of brown and grey -- a dark, pearlized greige. It is numbered 56 out of 150 bags made in this particular combination (there is a silver plaque on the inside of the bag that has this information on it. Came with two straps. I love the thick, velvety guitar strap as it brings a playful and casual vibe to the bag.  It is numbered 56 out of 150 bags made in this particular combination. Came with two straps. Impeccably made.


----------



## IntheOcean

Kimbashop said:


> My new to me Ferragamo Boxyz bag. This bag has been on my HG list for a while, ever since I saw it in a SF store while in an airport a few years ago. While I bought this on TRR in "very good condition", it looks to be brand new and never used. All of the plastic protective coating on the hardware is intact.
> 
> This is the 2019 pre-Fall Limited Edition medium Boxy in the color Flannel and has a printed water lily pattern on the leather lining. I believe that the pattern appears in their Fall 2019 collection of dresses as well. The color is a mix of brown and grey -- a dark, pearlized greige. It is numbered 56 out of 150 bags made in this particular combination (there is a silver plaque on the inside of the bag that has this information on it. Came with two straps. I love the thick, velvety guitar strap as it brings a playful and casual vibe to the bag.  It is numbered 56 out of 150 bags made in this particular combination. Came with two straps. Impeccably made.
> 
> View attachment 5296015
> View attachment 5296016
> View attachment 5296017
> View attachment 5296018


Gorgeous bag!  Congrats.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Kimbashop said:


> My new to me Ferragamo Boxyz bag. This bag has been on my HG list for a while, ever since I saw it in a SF store while in an airport a few years ago. While I bought this on TRR in "very good condition", it looks to be brand new and never used. All of the plastic protective coating on the hardware is intact.
> 
> This is the 2019 pre-Fall Limited Edition medium Boxy in the color Flannel and has a printed water lily pattern on the leather lining. I believe that the pattern appears in their Fall 2019 collection of dresses as well. The color is a mix of brown and grey -- a dark, pearlized greige. It is numbered 56 out of 150 bags made in this particular combination (there is a silver plaque on the inside of the bag that has this information on it. Came with two straps. I love the thick, velvety guitar strap as it brings a playful and casual vibe to the bag.  It is numbered 56 out of 150 bags made in this particular combination. Came with two straps. Impeccably made.
> 
> View attachment 5296015
> View attachment 5296016
> View attachment 5296017
> View attachment 5296018



Exceptional!  What a steal to get this like-new gorgeous bag at a secondhand price.


----------



## muchstuff

I have a weakness for Prada's cervo antik leather.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> My new to me Ferragamo Boxyz bag. This bag has been on my HG list for a while, ever since I saw it in a SF store while in an airport a few years ago. While I bought this on TRR in "very good condition", it looks to be brand new and never used. All of the plastic protective coating on the hardware is intact.
> 
> This is the 2019 pre-Fall Limited Edition medium Boxy in the color Flannel and has a printed water lily pattern on the leather lining. I believe that the pattern appears in their Fall 2019 collection of dresses as well. The color is a mix of brown and grey -- a dark, pearlized greige. It is numbered 56 out of 150 bags made in this particular combination (there is a silver plaque on the inside of the bag that has this information on it. Came with two straps. I love the thick, velvety guitar strap as it brings a playful and casual vibe to the bag.  It is numbered 56 out of 150 bags made in this particular combination. Came with two straps. Impeccably made.
> 
> View attachment 5296015
> View attachment 5296016
> View attachment 5296017
> View attachment 5296018



 Congratulations on getting this unicorn bag from your HG list!   And in new condition! Love the water lily pattern and color!


----------



## Narnanz

Swapped with a friend this


For this


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on getting this unicorn bag from your HG list!   And in new condition! Love the water lily pattern and color!


Thank you! I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I have a weakness for Prada's cervo antik leather.
> 
> View attachment 5296242


so smooshy looking and I love the slight ombre effect.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> so smooshy looking and I love the slight ombre effect.


Thanks, the cervo has a great hand feel.


----------



## Tomsmom

Kimbashop said:


> My new to me Ferragamo Boxyz bag. This bag has been on my HG list for a while, ever since I saw it in a SF store while in an airport a few years ago. While I bought this on TRR in "very good condition", it looks to be brand new and never used. All of the plastic protective coating on the hardware is intact.
> 
> This is the 2019 pre-Fall Limited Edition medium Boxy in the color Flannel and has a printed water lily pattern on the leather lining. I believe that the pattern appears in their Fall 2019 collection of dresses as well. The color is a mix of brown and grey -- a dark, pearlized greige. It is numbered 56 out of 150 bags made in this particular combination (there is a silver plaque on the inside of the bag that has this information on it. Came with two straps. I love the thick, velvety guitar strap as it brings a playful and casual vibe to the bag.  It is numbered 56 out of 150 bags made in this particular combination. Came with two straps. Impeccably made.
> 
> View attachment 5296015
> View attachment 5296016
> View attachment 5296017
> View attachment 5296018


So so gorgeous!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Arrived yesterday. Oxblood rogue with studs, there’s even flowers at the handles!


----------



## Tomsmom

And I don’t remember posting my Christmas present,


----------



## Kimbashop

Tomsmom said:


> So so gorgeous!!


thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

Claudia Herzog said:


> Exceptional!  What a steal to get this like-new gorgeous bag at a secondhand price.





IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Congrats.





Claudia Herzog said:


> Exceptional!  What a steal to get this like-new gorgeous bag at a secondhand price.


Thank you! I got such an amazing deal on it.


----------



## floflodoh

Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir XS with the LC silk ribbon


----------



## constens

are you kate sa？i think i want to change one black bag


----------



## muchstuff

constens said:


> are you kate sa？i think i want to change one black bag


The members here aren't necessarily SAs, you need to contact the boutique.


----------



## constens

muchstuff said:


> The members here aren't necessarily SAs, you need to contact the boutique.


Excuse me, do you know how to contact sa?


----------



## muchstuff

constens said:


> Excuse me, do you know how to contact sa?


As I mentioned, you would have to contact a boutique in your area.


----------



## constens

muchstuff said:


> As I mentioned, you would have to contact a boutique in your area.


I see what you mean. Can I contact you on this platform? I really don't want to wear a mask when I go out.


----------



## muchstuff

constens said:


> I see what you mean. Can I contact you on this platform? I really don't want to wear a mask when I go out.


I'm not an SA, sorry.


----------



## constens

muchstuff said:


> I'm not an SA, sorry.


Thank you for your patient answer.


----------



## muchstuff

constens said:


> Thank you for your patient answer.


My pleasure, good luck!


----------



## constens

muchstuff said:


> My pleasure, good luck!


love


----------



## fatcat2523

Not exactly a bag but recently got:
1) H Bearn mini wallet and Calvi card case
2) Moynat card case in blue and black canvas
3) Loewe x Spirited away card case
Along with my other card case collection


----------



## whateve

fatcat2523 said:


> Not exactly a bag but recently got:
> 1) H Bearn mini wallet and Calvi card case
> 2) Moynat card case in blue and black canvas
> 3) Loewe x Spirited away card case
> Along with my other card case collection
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297583


Those two Loewes are adorable!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Those two Loewes are adorable!


+1!


----------



## fatcat2523

whateve said:


> Those two Loewes are adorable!



thank you


----------



## 880

fatcat2523 said:


> Not exactly a bag but recently got:
> 1) H Bearn mini wallet and Calvi card case
> 2) Moynat card case in blue and black canvas
> 3) Loewe x Spirited away card case
> Along with my other card case collection
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297583


Love these! So fabulous!

my recent purchase: Hermes felt swift picotin 18


----------



## MsMoneybagg

floflodoh said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir XS with the LC silk ribbon


This is lovely.  Maybe I need to get this bag in leather, I had purchased nylon and was underwhelmed with it.


----------



## fatcat2523

880 said:


> Love these! So fabulous!
> 
> my recent purchase: Hermes felt swift picotin 18
> View attachment 5298679
> View attachment 5298687


Wow that’s the combination I love. Congratulation


----------



## Norm.Core

I never considered getting a:
1) Ferragamo
2) blingy
3) flap shoulder bag
but it was a POW moment when I saw it. ❤


----------



## IntheOcean

Norm.Core said:


> I never considered getting a:
> 1) Ferragamo
> 2) blingy
> 3) flap bag shoulder bag
> but it was a POW moment when I saw it. ❤
> 
> View attachment 5299623


That can happen sometimes, yes!  I think it's a beautiful style. Would you mind posting pictures when it arrives? I'd love to see this color in real life (sort of...)


----------



## Norm.Core

IntheOcean said:


> That can happen sometimes, yes!  I think it's a beautiful style. Would you mind posting pictures when it arrives? I'd love to see this color in real life (sort of...)


I actually bought it in store but I don’t have a solo pic. That’s why I posted the screen shot from Ferragamo’s site. My flatmates and I were window shopping and I saw this and she saw the other. We were both suckered in...  

But the price was too damn good to pass up and we couldn’t resist. We just can’t carry them together.


----------



## IntheOcean

Norm.Core said:


> I actually bought it in store but I don’t have a solo pic. That’s why I posted the screen shot from Ferragamo’s site. My flatmates and I were window shopping and I saw this and she saw the other. We were both suckered in...
> 
> But the price was too damn good to pass up and we couldn’t resist. We just can’t carry them together.
> 
> View attachment 5299650


Beauties!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> My new to me Ferragamo Boxyz bag. This bag has been on my HG list for a while, ever since I saw it in a SF store while in an airport a few years ago. While I bought this on TRR in "very good condition", it looks to be brand new and never used. All of the plastic protective coating on the hardware is intact.
> 
> This is the 2019 pre-Fall Limited Edition medium Boxy in the color Flannel and has a printed water lily pattern on the leather lining. I believe that the pattern appears in their Fall 2019 collection of dresses as well. The color is a mix of brown and grey -- a dark, pearlized greige. It is numbered 56 out of 150 bags made in this particular combination (there is a silver plaque on the inside of the bag that has this information on it. Came with two straps. I love the thick, velvety guitar strap as it brings a playful and casual vibe to the bag.  It is numbered 56 out of 150 bags made in this particular combination. Came with two straps. Impeccably made.
> 
> View attachment 5296015
> View attachment 5296016
> View attachment 5296017
> View attachment 5296018


Wow. Congrats! It's so neat how the cool strap matches the interior lining of the bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Norm.Core said:


> I actually bought it in store but I don’t have a solo pic. That’s why I posted the screen shot from Ferragamo’s site. My flatmates and I were window shopping and I saw this and she saw the other. We were both suckered in...
> 
> But the price was too damn good to pass up and we couldn’t resist. We just can’t carry them together.
> 
> View attachment 5299650


I really love the silver one!!


----------



## Narnanz

Got for relatively cheap an Elliot Lucca woven leather hobo(closest I will ever get to a  BV) and a Dooney and Bourke Nile Hobo(which is huge and hardly used)..correction...maybe from the Collins collection..thank you to @lavenderjunkie


----------



## MsMoneybagg

Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody in Peacock. I bought their mystery box. I think the contrast stitching is a very nice touch, I haven’t seen that on their other bags. Put a twilly on it to make it more personal


----------



## Tippie

Louis Vuitton Artsy Monogram Empreinte in Black


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow. Congrats! It's so neat how the cool strap matches the interior lining of the bag!


Thank you. That strap kinda pushed me over the edge in terms of buying the bag!  It’s velvety-feeling with purple flowers—two things I find hard to resist!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

I preordered this Telfar back in the fall and then forgot about it lol. It actually arrived quite early.


----------



## MsMoneybagg

HarlemBagLady said:


> I preordered this Telfar back in the fall and then forgot about it lol. It actually arrived quite early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300627


Is this your first Telfar or do you have experience with the brand? I’ve been debating on getting one of their bags, specifically the mini. I’m curious what their quality is like.


----------



## Kimbashop

HarlemBagLady said:


> I preordered this Telfar back in the fall and then forgot about it lol. It actually arrived quite early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300627


 Beautiful color!  Enjoy.


----------



## Katinahat

Mulberry Pink Mini Alexa. Just out her bag.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

MsMoneybagg said:


> Is this your first Telfar or do you have experience with the brand? I’ve been debating on getting one of their bags, specifically the mini. I’m curious what their quality is like.



This is my 3rd but I don’t have any of the small ones, only the medium.  I have the red one and the Chestnut Ugg tote.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Mulberry Pink Mini Alexa. Just out her bag.
> View attachment 5301263



It's beautiful!    Congratulations!


----------



## Christofle

Katinahat said:


> Mulberry Pink Mini Alexa. Just out her bag.
> View attachment 5301263


Is this a new leather? Loving the grain


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> Mulberry Pink Mini Alexa. Just out her bag.
> View attachment 5301263


SOOO pretty


----------



## doubleo7

My new pencil cat box bag from Lanvin. It's the most unique bag I've gotten so far and it's my first bag from Lanvin! An early birthday gift to myself


----------



## Tomsmom

Katinahat said:


> Mulberry Pink Mini Alexa. Just out her bag.
> View attachment 5301263


Wow!!


----------



## Jereni

MsMoneybagg said:


> View attachment 5300286
> 
> Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody in Peacock. I bought their mystery box. I think the contrast stitching is a very nice touch, I haven’t seen that on their other bags. Put a twilly on it to make it more personal



Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

doubleo7 said:


> My new pencil cat box bag from Lanvin. It's the most unique bag I've gotten so far and it's my first bag from Lanvin! An early birthday gift to myself


Congratulations!!  I’m not a cat person but the handle is exquisite!  It transcends the idea of a cat into something far more artistic and sculptural.  The bag itself is beautiful, too.


----------



## doubleo7

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!!  I’m not a cat person but the handle is exquisite!  It transcends the idea of a cat into something far more artistic and sculptural.  The bag itself is beautiful, too.



That is so kind of you, thank you so much! I'm a crazy cat lady so I think it was love at first sight. LOL

And I love what you said about it being far more artistic and sculptural - that's how I felt, too.


----------



## Kimbashop

doubleo7 said:


> My new pencil cat box bag from Lanvin. It's the most unique bag I've gotten so far and it's my first bag from Lanvin! An early birthday gift to myself


this is both exquisite AND fun.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> this is both exquisite AND fun.



Agree 100%!  Congratulations on adding it to your collection @doubleo7 !


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

I bought a Chanel urban spirit backpack small in blue lamb skin from Fashionphile. The price was very low and I thought it was because it was blue and not black when it arrived the silver metal logo was not centered so I conditioned the leather waited for it to dry. I took small tools and unscrewed the flatheads and readjusted the logo. Its  now perfect. I can’t believe it has no scuffs and smells brand new. Just a little creasing on the bottom from not having a liner and lamb skin being so soft. I stuffed it with socks conditioned the leather and in the morning the wrinkles had improved. Definitely a bargain.


----------



## Katinahat

Christofle said:


> Is this a new leather? Loving the grain





Kimbashop said:


> SOOO pretty


Thank you both. Yes, it the heavy grain leather. Been used for a few years now. Thick and dreamy with obvious grain and quite robust.


----------



## floflodoh

MsMoneybagg said:


> This is lovely.  Maybe I need to get this bag in leather, I had purchased nylon and was underwhelmed with it.


Thank you. It’s definitely money well spent especially with the ongoing sale  I used to own the nylon, this is my first leather bag from LC. ❤️


----------



## Cool Breeze

GaladrielDelabois said:


> I bought a Chanel urban spirit backpack small in blue lamb skin from Fashionphile. The price was very low and I thought it was because it was blue and not black when it arrived the silver metal logo was not centered so I conditioned the leather waited for it to dry. I took small tools and unscrewed the flatheads and readjusted the logo. Its  now perfect. I can’t believe it has no scuffs and smells brand new. Just a little creasing on the bottom from not having a liner and lamb skin being so soft. I stuffed it with socks conditioned the leather and in the morning the wrinkles had improved. Definitely a bargain.


Good for you!  All your efforts paid off; it’s a beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Kate Spade Staci medium satchel as a gift  in the rose smoke multi color This is my first time having an exact matching wallet and purse


----------



## Yuki85

Love le pliage soo much!!!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

doubleo7 said:


> My new pencil cat box bag from Lanvin. It's the most unique bag I've gotten so far and it's my first bag from Lanvin! An early birthday gift to myself



this is the best way to do whimsical - still very chic! Also love your storage, would love a pic of the whole thing


----------



## Jktgal

Kimbashop said:


> My new to me Ferragamo Boxyz bag. This bag has been on my HG list for a while, ever since I saw it in a SF store while in an airport a few years ago. While I bought this on TRR in "very good condition", it looks to be brand new and never used. All of the plastic protective coating on the hardware is intact.
> 
> This is the 2019 pre-Fall Limited Edition medium Boxy in the color Flannel and has a printed water lily pattern on the leather lining. I believe that the pattern appears in their Fall 2019 collection of dresses as well. The color is a mix of brown and grey -- a dark, pearlized greige. It is numbered 56 out of 150 bags made in this particular combination (there is a silver plaque on the inside of the bag that has this information on it. Came with two straps. I love the thick, velvety guitar strap as it brings a playful and casual vibe to the bag.  It is numbered 56 out of 150 bags made in this particular combination. Came with two straps. Impeccably made.
> 
> View attachment 5296015
> View attachment 5296016
> View attachment 5296017
> View attachment 5296018


TRR is great for people who know what they're looking at. Sometimes I imagine their "authenticator" as a conveyor belt moving from one cheking the strap, the leather, the lining....  and at the end the listing guy writing out "top handle bag" to every other bag comes his way.

Congrats, this looks positively dreamy.


----------



## doubleo7

ItsPurseonal said:


> this is the best way to do whimsical - still very chic! Also love your storage, would love a pic of the whole thing



You're so kind, thank you! I just have two shelves from IKEA that I use for all my nicer things.  I'll try post photos on one of those "share your handbag collection" threads soon.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jktgal said:


> TRR is great for people who know what they're looking at. Sometimes I imagine their "authenticator" as a conveyor belt moving from one cheking the strap, the leather, the lining....  and at the end the listing guy writing out "top handle bag" to every other bag comes his way.
> 
> Congrats, this looks positively dreamy.


 That is a perfect way to describe it -- I can NOT figure out how they do things there. I bought an Alexander McQueen sweater a few months back that was basically unworn even though the condition read, "Good. minor wear throughout." I suppose it is better to have the sale go in this direction than the other way around. 

Thank you--I have used this bag a lot more than I thought I would. It pretty much goes with anything, which surprised me. I especially like how the waterlily strap colors work perfectly with my dark purple car coat.


----------



## muchstuff

Another Prada...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Another Prada...
> 
> View attachment 5305402


You're on a roll! Love it. 
This one kind of reminds me of the Arayla Hepburn hobo.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Mulberry Pink Mini Alexa. Just out her bag.
> View attachment 5301263


I LOVE this little cutie! 
I bet I would love it even if it weren't pink.


----------



## Sunshine mama

doubleo7 said:


> My new pencil cat box bag from Lanvin. It's the most unique bag I've gotten so far and it's my first bag from Lanvin! An early birthday gift to myself


Happy birthday!
What a cool bag. Does it hold much?
BTW, I love how you have the shelves in your closet!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> You're on a roll! Love it.
> This one kind of reminds me of the Arayla Hepburn hobo.


It'll be a great workhorse.


----------



## l.ch.

JW Pei Mini Fei tote


----------



## doubleo7

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy birthday!
> What a cool bag. Does it hold much?
> BTW, I love how you have the shelves in your closet!



Oh thank you so much! And it holds more than I expected! If you look up "ava max lanvin pencil cat bag" on youtube you can see how much it holds.


----------



## Jereni

l.ch. said:


> JW Pei Mini Fei tote
> 
> View attachment 5305712



Cool bag! I really like the shade of orange.


----------



## l.ch.

Jereni said:


> Cool bag! I really like the shade of orange.


Thanks! Me too!


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

Cool Breeze said:


> Good for you!  All your efforts paid off; it’s a beautiful bag!!!


Thanks was definitely a long time wanting it before pulling the trigger purchase


----------



## rayceline

My gorgeous new Mansur Gavriel Mini Tulipano in Peony, she is stunning! The pic doesn’t do the colour justice


----------



## Tomsmom

rayceline said:


> My gorgeous new Mansur Gavriel Mini Tulipano in Peony, she is stunning! The pic doesn’t do the colour justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306591


Love the color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

rayceline said:


> My gorgeous new Mansur Gavriel Mini Tulipano in Peony, she is stunning! The pic doesn’t do the colour justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306591


Love this shape!


----------



## Jereni

rayceline said:


> My gorgeous new Mansur Gavriel Mini Tulipano in Peony, she is stunning! The pic doesn’t do the colour justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306591



Gorgeous color! Have been admiring this in the lady bag lately.


----------



## JenJBS

rayceline said:


> My gorgeous new Mansur Gavriel Mini Tulipano in Peony, she is stunning! The pic doesn’t do the colour justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306591



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## etudes

Kipling Kenzie


----------



## coffee2go

rayceline said:


> My gorgeous new Mansur Gavriel Mini Tulipano in Peony, she is stunning! The pic doesn’t do the colour justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306591


Wow, what a nice color! I’ve been eyeing this model for a while, could you share some pros and cons? Also I noticed could it be that Mansur Gavriel raised their prices?


----------



## JenJBS

coffee2go said:


> Wow, what a nice color! I’ve been eyeing this model for a while, could you share some pros and cons? Also I noticed could it be that Mansur Gavriel raised their prices?



I think they raised them. $50 on the Cloud and Mini-Cloud.


----------



## 880

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!!  I’m not a cat person but the handle is exquisite!  It transcends the idea of a cat into something far more artistic and sculptural.  The bag itself is beautiful, too.


+1000 

@doubleo7 , happy birthday! It’s stunning


----------



## Lilyesque

etudes said:


> Kipling Kenzie
> 
> View attachment 5307475


I bought this a week ago, but decided to return it. I didn't like that the handles aren't really long enough to fit over your shoulder without being right in the armpit. I don't really like crossbody and the crossbody strap still fell lower than I wanted, even on the shortest length.


----------



## jbags07

MsMoneybagg said:


> View attachment 5300286
> 
> Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody in Peacock. I bought their mystery box. I think the contrast stitching is a very nice touch, I haven’t seen that on their other bags. Put a twilly on it to make it more personal


Love this color


----------



## jbags07

doubleo7 said:


> My new pencil cat box bag from Lanvin. It's the most unique bag I've gotten so far and it's my first bag from Lanvin! An early birthday gift to myself


This is a work of art!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Another Prada...
> 
> View attachment 5305402


What a yummy puddle of hobo    Gorgeous bag!


----------



## etudes

Lilyesque said:


> I bought this a week ago, but decided to return it. I didn't like that the handles aren't really long enough to fit over your shoulder without being right in the armpit. I don't really like crossbody and the crossbody strap still fell lower than I wanted, even on the shortest length.



I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. That's one of the reasons I prefer buying in person instead of online shopping.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> What a yummy puddle of hobo    Gorgeous bag!


Thanks!


----------



## babyloove

These two ... I'm supposed to choose a color


----------



## jbags07

babyloove said:


> These two ... I'm supposed to choose a color


Both are     The blush tho….its a beautiful color!


----------



## JenJBS

babyloove said:


> These two ... I'm supposed to choose a color



I have a bag in the Blush and love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> I have a bag in the Blush and love it!
> 
> View attachment 5309200
> View attachment 5309201


Gorgeous!
Crossing over to pink?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous!
> Crossing over to pink?



Thank you!    Pink is a pretty color.


----------



## JenJBS

Couldn't resist this fun Kate Spade bag.


----------



## 01stang

That is so pretty


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Couldn't resist this fun Kate Spade bag.
> View attachment 5309277


I can't wait for your reveal!!! It's such a fun and pretty bag.  
I think I need to warn @RuedeNesle .


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I can't wait for your reveal!!! It's such a fun and pretty bag.
> I think I need to warn @RuedeNesle .



Thank you!  

And thanks for the reminder to get the fainting couch ready for RN.


----------



## crystal_cat

I'm waiting for this vintage Istante bag to arrive


----------



## Sunshine mama

crystal_cat said:


> I'm waiting for this vintage Istante bag to arrive


So beautuful and unique!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I can't wait for your reveal!!! It's such a fun and pretty bag.
> I think I need to warn @RuedeNesle .






JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And thanks for the reminder to get the fainting couch ready for RN.
> 
> View attachment 5309323


 Thanks for the warning and the fainting couch. I saw a preview in the Red Handbag thread and I can't wait to see pics once it arrives!


----------



## JenJBS

crystal_cat said:


> I'm waiting for this vintage Istante bag to arrive


Congratulations on adding this unique beauty to your collection!   



RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks for the warning and the fainting couch. I saw a preview in the Red Handbag thread and I can't wait to see pics once it arrives!



Thank you!  Will post pics as soon as possible.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Waiting for these to arrive from Polene, should be here Tuesday!


----------



## Tasha1

Duret, croco porosus


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Waiting for these to arrive from Polene, should be here Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309806



They are gorgeous!     Congratulations on adding these beauties to your collection!


----------



## babyloove

jbags07 said:


> Both are     The blush tho….its a beautiful color!



 I know ... The delivery is tomorrow, I'll update !


----------



## babyloove

JenJBS said:


> I have a bag in the Blush and love it!
> 
> View attachment 5309200
> View attachment 5309201



Lovely !!! The delivery is tomorrow, I'll update !


----------



## jbags07

A few Tomas Maier era  BV purchases the last couple of weeks. The key case and cardholder were unexpected finds…i have the bag they match, so i was thrilled to find these….and the Peltro Cabat is really rare, so i am quite pleased i was able to snap it up.


----------



## jbags07

Tasha1 said:


> Duret, croco porosus
> 
> View attachment 5309815
> View attachment 5309817


Having heart palpitations   The color, the style, the croc….spectacular


----------



## whateve

Tasha1 said:


> Duret, croco porosus
> 
> View attachment 5309815
> View attachment 5309817


This is gorgeous!


----------



## Jereni

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Waiting for these to arrive from Polene, should be here Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309806



Omg all 3? What an amazing haul, can’t wait to see them! Congrats!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> A few Tomas Maier era  BV purchases the last couple of weeks. The key case and cardholder were unexpected finds…i have the bag they match, so i was thrilled to find these….and the Peltro Cabat is really rare, so i am quite pleased i was able to snap it up.
> 
> View attachment 5310021
> View attachment 5310022
> View attachment 5310023



These are so fantastic!       Congratulations on a great haul!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> A few Tomas Maier era  BV purchases the last couple of weeks. The key case and cardholder were unexpected finds…i have the bag they match, so i was thrilled to find these….and the Peltro Cabat is really rare, so i am quite pleased i was able to snap it up.
> 
> View attachment 5310021
> View attachment 5310022
> View attachment 5310023


The little guys are so cute!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> These are so fantastic!       Congratulations on a great haul!



thank you


Sunshine mama said:


> The little guys are so cute!


Thank u  i just love them!  I know you love bag charms too, and you have a lovely collection


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> A few Tomas Maier era  BV purchases the last couple of weeks. The key case and cardholder were unexpected finds…i have the bag they match, so i was thrilled to find these….and the Peltro Cabat is really rare, so i am quite pleased i was able to snap it up.
> 
> View attachment 5310021
> View attachment 5310022
> View attachment 5310023


Wow! Major scores. That cabat!!


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Wow! Major scores. That cabat!!


Thank you!  Its more well used then i would like, but these are so rare. Only 300 ever made. So i am going to send her in to Modern Leather to get her looking spiffy!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Rough & Tumble Large Double Zip Hobo in MEL (most exquisite leather)  Black with a purple lining and fun purple zippers. The leather is so soft. The bag is lightweight too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

shoes+handbags said:


> Rough & Tumble Large Double Zip Hobo in MEL (most exquisite leather)  Black with a purple lining and fun purple zippers. The leather is so soft. The bag is lightweight too.
> View attachment 5310507
> 
> View attachment 5310508


Is that leather or black butter?


----------



## shoes+handbags

Sunshine mama said:


> Is that leather or black butter?


Per the website, it’s more silky than buttery.  These terms are new to me.  I had no idea leather could be so soft. This is the softest leather I’ve ever had my hands on!

From the website:
The MEL leathers stand out for their deep saturated and reflective pigment. The hand is more silky than buttery. Unexplainably soft. This leather is lightweight, but not thin. Has a good squish to it. Not exactly matte and definitely not shiny. The Black has a perfectly smooth and even grain, with a natural luminous finish.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

shoes+handbags said:


> Per the website, it’s more silky than buttery.  These terms are new to me.  I had no idea leather could be so soft. This is the softest leather I’ve ever had my hands on!
> 
> From the website:
> The MEL leathers stand out for their deep saturated and reflective pigment. The hand is more silky than buttery. Unexplainably soft. This leather is lightweight, but not thin. Has a good squish to it. Not exactly matte and definitely not shiny. The Black has a perfectly smooth and even grain, with a natural luminous finish.



Amazing. Something from them in that leather is going on my wishlist! Love the purple accents. Was it a custom order?


----------



## Kimbashop

A TM-era BV card case/zip coin purse.


----------



## IntheOcean

Kimbashop said:


> A TM-era BV card case/zip coin purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310714


Beautiful! Is this Armatura?


----------



## Kimbashop

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful! Is this Armatura?


Thank you -- I think it was listed as argento, But I'm not sure. It is definitely a dark metallic, like pewter.


----------



## snowbell09

❤️ at first sight for this Bvlgari Serpenti Forever Bag in python leather! I wonder why no dedicated threads for Bvlgari bags / jewellery?


----------



## Christofle

snowbell09 said:


> ❤ at first sight for this Bvlgari Serpenti Forever Bag in python leather! I wonder why no dedicated threads for Bvlgari bags / jewellery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311099
> View attachment 5311100


Not sure to be honest! They make some of the loveliest bags with gorgeous hardware, chain straps and exotic leathers. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/any-bvlgari-bulgari-wearers-out-there.221711/ <- There's a dedicated thread but it is mostly jewelry so it makes it harder to find the posts related to their leather goods.


----------



## whateve

snowbell09 said:


> ❤ at first sight for this Bvlgari Serpenti Forever Bag in python leather! I wonder why no dedicated threads for Bvlgari bags / jewellery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311099
> View attachment 5311100


It's gorgeous!


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you -- I think it was listed as argento, But I'm not sure. It is definitely a dark metallic, like pewter.


Its not Armatura. I have an Armatura Veneta , and its more of a gold metallic, not pewter….


----------



## shoes+handbags

poizenisxkandee said:


> Amazing. Something from them in that leather is going on my wishlist! Love the purple accents. Was it a custom order?


Thank you! Yes, it was a custom order through the online customizer.


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Its not Armatura. I have an Armatura Veneta , and its more of a gold metallic, not pewter….


Thanks for clarifying!  It’s very subtle. I’d like more things in argento.


----------



## XCCX

Light beige/nude Chanel WOC!


----------



## crystal_cat

My vintage Istante by Versace bag arrived


----------



## Tomsmom

crystal_cat said:


> My vintage Istante by Versace bag arrived


Beautiful!


----------



## jbags07

.


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> I have a bag in the Blush and love it!
> 
> View attachment 5309200
> View attachment 5309201



beautiful, just love this bag. Blush is such a great neutral color


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> beautiful, just love this bag. Blush is such a great neutral color



Thank you!


----------



## Norm.Core

I don’t have a clutch life. But I’ll happily pretend since I could not NOT buy this.

Alexander McQueen


----------



## Tomsmom

Norm.Core said:


> I don’t have a clutch life. But I’ll happily pretend since I could not NOT buy this.
> 
> Alexander McQueen
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314124
> View attachment 5314125


I love this!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

These 3 Polene bags came this morning!


----------



## lemondln

panic buy


----------



## afroken

Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in foresta


----------



## Tomsmom

afroken said:


> Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in foresta
> 
> View attachment 5314468


Great color!


----------



## sherrylynn

My 'new to me' Blue Jean Bolide.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in foresta
> 
> View attachment 5314468



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## whateve

afroken said:


> Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in foresta
> 
> View attachment 5314468


great! You got it! Are you getting the coat as well?


----------



## Jereni

afroken said:


> Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in foresta
> 
> View attachment 5314468



Is this color true to life? I hardly need another large clutch but this color is stunning.


----------



## Kimbashop

Norm.Core said:


> I don’t have a clutch life. But I’ll happily pretend since I could not NOT buy this.
> 
> Alexander McQueen
> 
> View attachment 5314124
> View attachment 5314125


I can see why you nabbed it! It's such a fun and edgy bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in foresta
> 
> View attachment 5314468


Wow. The leather and the color look amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

sherrylynn said:


> View attachment 5314590
> 
> 
> My 'new to me' Blue Jean Bolide.


It's really pretty. Congrats!


----------



## afroken

whateve said:


> great! You got it! Are you getting the coat as well?


I got the coat too! Dark green is another favourite colour of mine besides purple and I was lucky to get it at 60% off at Nordstrom! I won't get the purple one anymore.


Jereni said:


> Is this color true to life? I hardly need another large clutch but this color is stunning.


I'll take a photo for you once it arrives! You may be able to find it on sale since it's from a past season.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> I got the coat too! Dark green is another favourite colour of mine besides purple and I was lucky to get it at 60% off at Nordstrom! I won't get the purple one anymore.
> 
> I'll take a photo for you once it arrives! You may be able to find it on sale since it's from a past season.


Oh, you got the green clutch instead of the purple! Both are insanely beautiful. I love the blue undertones in that green. 

And congrats on also getting the coat! Don't you love sales?


----------



## sherrylynn

Sunshine mama said:


> It's really pretty. Congrats!


Thanks!!


----------



## LaneyLeft

XCCX said:


> Light beige/nude Chanel WOC!
> 
> View attachment 5312679


That's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## LaneyLeft

I just got this beauty. A vintage lambskin chanel medium diana with the back pocket. I believe it's from 1996 or 1997.


----------



## B4GBuff

crystal_cat said:


> My vintage Istante by Versace bag arrived



Another Versace lover! We need our own forum! Beautiful bag!


----------



## baglady802

This baby came in yesterday. But, I've had others come in this last month-2 Polene's, 1 Pre-loved Lanvin=) And I'm waiting for another Dolce Sicily and pre-loved Hammock to arrive.


----------



## baglady802

nastywoman said:


> OK. Just this one and I’m done for a while, unless one of my Holy Grail bags from previous collections pops up on the preloved market. The Acne Studios Midi Musubi in Almond Brown. Been eyeing her for a while for a travel bag. She went on sale. My birthday is coming up. You know the rest. I may not be traveling right now, but I’ve got the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5295798


She's beautiful! Hmm I may need to add to my list! Lol.


----------



## Biogirl1

baglady802 said:


> This baby came in yesterday. But, I've had others come in this last month-2 Polene's, 1 Pre-loved Lanvin=) And I'm waiting for another Dolce Sicily and pre-loved Hammock to arrive.
> View attachment 5316605


Love Loewe! Is this the small size?


----------



## baglady802

Biogirl1 said:


> Love Loewe! Is this the small size?


Yes this is the Small. It’s a perfect size. Not too small..not too big.


----------



## crystal_cat

B4GBuff said:


> Another Versace lover! We need our own forum! Beautiful bag!


Thank you! Yes a Versace forum would be great, I also think they're getting more popular recently as a brand. Apart from 1 LV I pretty much only collect Versace ❤️


----------



## coffee2go

Lululemon multi-pocket belt bag… hope it counts as a bag!  have never owned a fanny pack, this is the first!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Le Pliage Bouquet XS


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Le Pliage Bouquet XS
> View attachment 5317015


so sweet! is this a new one?


----------



## jaskg144

Added another beautiful Ferragamo Studio


----------



## Tomsmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Le Pliage Bouquet XS
> View attachment 5317015


So so pretty !


----------



## Tomsmom

jasmynh1 said:


> Added another beautiful Ferragamo Studio
> View attachment 5316999


Gorgeous color and leather!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> so sweet! is this a new one?


Thank you. It's an older model that is sold out, but the Nordstrom Rack site had it about a month ago and it sold out really fast, and I've been stalking the site on and off since then, and I finally got one.  I'm just hoping it's a good one(not a messed up returned item). I was initially hesitant about the crossbody placement, but I couldn't resist the color and the shape. I'll probably give it to my mom though, as she likes LC, and she also likes the Le Pliage line. If she gets tired of it, she'll return it back to me. 


Tomsmom said:


> So so pretty !


Thank you.


----------



## sherrylynn

jasmynh1 said:


> Added another beautiful Ferragamo Studio
> View attachment 5316999


Beautiful color!!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Le Pliage Bouquet XS
> View attachment 5317015


I love this!


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> Le Pliage Bouquet XS
> View attachment 5317015



Gorgeous - and so Sunshine-y!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I love this!





Jereni said:


> Gorgeous - and so Sunshine-y!


Thank you ladies!
I fell in love the first time I saw it.


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> Le Pliage Bouquet XS
> View attachment 5317015


This is a perfect spring/summer bag


----------



## jbags07

jasmynh1 said:


> Added another beautiful Ferragamo Studio
> View attachment 5316999


The Studio looks gorgeous in this color


----------



## Jereni

Kate Spade heartbreaker bag! Too fun.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> Kate Spade heartbreaker bag! Too fun.
> 
> View attachment 5319190


I love that strap! These KS bags of late are really getting to me


----------



## Sunshine mama

A TJ Maxx find. It was such a great deal, and perfect for V day season.


----------



## DME

Sunshine mama said:


> A TJ Maxx find. It was such a great deal, and perfect for V day season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319415



Loving the heart charms along with the bag! May I ask if they came with the bag, or if you bought separately?

ETA: Your TJMaxx carries way better stuff than any of ours…


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> A TJ Maxx find. It was such a great deal, and perfect for V day season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319415



Very cute!!! I’m interested to see the embellishments on that strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DME said:


> Loving the heart charms along with the bag! May I ask if they came with the bag, or if you bought separately?
> 
> ETA: Your TJMaxx carries way better stuff than any of ours…


Thank you. 
 I added the hearts and the strap.


----------



## bklner2014

Have not bought a bag since March 2020, and this was a total impulse purchase that I found in the sale bin. The fabric is heavy and seems to be really good quality. I really enjoy using lightweight fabric bags, so am hoping this one will work out nicely!

I bought this bag in black, but it currently does not photograph well as it lies flat, so am sharing a photo taken from the following website: https://www.holtrenfrew.com/en/Prod...E-ISSEY-MIYAKE-Daily-Pleats-Bag/p/20194801003


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Very cute!!! I’m interested to see the embellishments on that strap.


Thank you 
Here's the closeup.
It's a Kate Spade strap I got years back.  I thought I was going to use it more often,  but it just didn't happen.  I really liked it yesterday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bklner2014 said:


> Have not bought a bag since March 2020, and this was a total impulse purchase that I found in the sale bin. The fabric is heavy and seems to be really good quality. I really enjoy using lightweight fabric bags, so am hoping this one will work out nicely!
> 
> I bought this bag in black, but it currently does not photograph well as it lies flat, so am sharing a photo taken from the following website: https://www.holtrenfrew.com/en/Prod...E-ISSEY-MIYAKE-Daily-Pleats-Bag/p/20194801003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319636


Love the color!!!


----------



## bklner2014

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the color!!!


Yes, the pink looks so pretty in the photo! Mine is black, but this vibrant pink is really attractive.


----------



## Narnanz

Not so much as bought but much loved.
Willis in Currant with Nickel hardware...pre rehab


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you
> Here's the closeup.
> It's a Kate Spade strap I got years back.  I thought I was going to use it more often,  but it just didn't happen.  I really liked it yesterday.
> View attachment 5319812



It’s really gorgeous! Thanks for the pic.


----------



## baglady802

My 2nd Sicily ☺️


----------



## afroken

The colour is pretty true to life. This photo shows the colour well.


----------



## Krystelle_S

XS Le Pliage Neo I got a couple of weeks ago. Debating returning it and looking for the matching baby to my Large though...


----------



## middaytune

The senreve mini maestra. I got it on impulse and wasn't sure how I'd feel about it, but instead of having buyer's remorse, I now want it in 10 colors. The dolce leather is insane, you guys. It's so supple but still very tough and sturdy. I do worry it won't be as resilient to wear so I am thinking of getting another in pebbled leather.


----------



## afroken

afroken said:


> The colour is pretty true to life. This photo shows the colour well.
> 
> View attachment 5321151


@Jereni forgot to tag you!


----------



## Lee22

So thrilled to finally get this monogrammed leather MCM Klara bag. It’s a very vibrant red but unable to capture on camera…


----------



## middaytune

baglady802 said:


> My 2nd Sicily ☺


omg I LOVE the sicily, it's top of my list when I can afford a bag over $1000. Can we see the inside??


----------



## jellyv

Ferragamo Studio Small, pebbled calfskin, pale gold hardware. It's a medium-sized bag. The luscious green looks different depending on lighting, from a rich medium shade to dark.


----------



## Jereni

jellyv said:


> Ferragamo Studio Small, pebbled calfskin, pale gold hardware. It's a medium-sized bag. The luscious green looks different depending on lighting, from a rich medium shade to dark.
> 
> View attachment 5322584
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322585



Gorgeous! Stunning bags being shared from Ferragamo lately!


----------



## BagLadyT

My birthday goodies!


----------



## Kimbashop

Beautiful birthday gifts. Happy birthday!


----------



## jbags07

jellyv said:


> Ferragamo Studio Small, pebbled calfskin, pale gold hardware. It's a medium-sized bag. The luscious green looks different depending on lighting, from a rich medium shade to dark.
> 
> View attachment 5322584
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322585


Just gorgeous!  Studio looks amazing in this color green


----------



## jbags07

BagLadyT said:


> My birthday goodies!
> View attachment 5323317


Happy birthday  fabulous group of bags! I’ve been considering the YSL camera in black…I’ve read there can be puckering on the top. Would be very curious to know if you experience this, once you’ve used her a bit?


----------



## BagLadyT

Kimbashop said:


> Beautiful birthday gifts. Happy birthday!



Thank you friend!


----------



## BagLadyT

jbags07 said:


> Happy birthday  fabulous group of bags! I’ve been considering the YSL camera in black…I’ve read there can be puckering on the top. Would be very curious to know if you experience this, once you’ve used her a bit?



Thank you so much! To be honest I never really had interest in this bag because I do a lot of second hand shopping and I always noticed the puckering you were talking about. When I saw this in the boutique I made my peace with the fact this will probably end up happening. I will let you know for sure once I’ve used it for a bit.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> My birthday goodies!
> View attachment 5323317


Happy birthday!


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy birthday!



Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

Jereni said:


> Kate Spade heartbreaker bag! Too fun.
> 
> View attachment 5319190


great for Valentines Day - coming up


----------



## sdkitty

Rebecca Minkoff Morning After bag


----------



## Exi__99

The last one I bought was a valentine's day gift for myself.
It's the fendi box bag (the female version) in a light pink:


It's inspired by the rise of online ordering during the pandemic and was first released as a part of Fendi's men's line but its popularity made Fendi release a line for their women's line too ^_^
My picture of it doesn't really do it justice so here's some pics of it from the retailer:


----------



## Jaime

Been pretty shocking lately I'm officially banned. But this was the very last:


----------



## IntheOcean

Bought this baby a few days ago  Needs some love, but it was a really good deal. Black City with G21 hardware.


----------



## leechiyong

This beauty from Bulgari arrived just in time for Valentine’s day:


I love the pink interior too!  (Edited for better shot.)


----------



## Christofle

leechiyong said:


> This beauty from Bulgari arrived just in time for Valentine’s day:
> View attachment 5326066
> 
> I love the pink interior too!
> View attachment 5326067


Another lovely micro bag


----------



## JenJBS

leechiyong said:


> This beauty from Bulgari arrived just in time for Valentine’s day:
> View attachment 5326066
> 
> I love the pink interior too!  (Edited for better shot.)
> View attachment 5326077



Wow!    What a showstopper!


----------



## baglady802

middaytune said:


> omg I LOVE the sicily, it's top of my list when I can afford a bag over $1000. Can we see the inside??


Here you go. Zipped pocket on one side and open pocket on the other. Got a great deal on it on Gilt so check them out!


----------



## baglady802

Pre-loved Chanel Coco Handle. She is pristine


----------



## ifahima

I wanted this Kate Spade bag as soon as it was released for Xmas, but was sold out right away! I signed up for notifications for when it's available but was always sold out right away when it came available. Finally managed to order it last week when it came in stock, and it had gone on sale too, so got it for almost half price!


----------



## Jereni

ifahima said:


> I wanted this Kate Spade bag as soon as it was released for Xmas, but was sold out right away! I signed up for notifications for when it's available but was always sold out right away when it came available. Finally managed to order it last week when it came in stock, and it had gone on sale too, so got it for almost half price!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328567
> View attachment 5328568
> View attachment 5328569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328567
> View attachment 5328568
> View attachment 5328569



Very cute! I remember seeing that in the store, the sparkly tweed was very nice.


----------



## mrs moulds

Working From Home. Telfar New Color Leaf In Small.


----------



## brsouza

Demellier Vancouver in black smooth!
It looks gray but it’s only the light in the room


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Not so much as bought but much loved.
> Willis in Currant with Nickel hardware...pre rehab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320222


Got him finished...he looks so handsome


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Got him finished...he looks so handsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330525



You are so talented! I'd never guess this bag was rehabbed. Looks likes it's been babied and hardly used all it's life!


----------



## mrs moulds

MahoganyQT said:


> This fun little Sonique Saturday bag.
> View attachment 5247783


I am so interested in this purse! I’m glad to see someone with one!


----------



## brsouza

My newest arrival: a Furla 1927 mini top handle. I’m soooo excited about this little one!


----------



## pursekitten

baglady802 said:


> Pre-loved Chanel Coco Handle. She is pristine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328018



Exquisite! Definitely chef's kiss for this Coco handle.



ifahima said:


> I wanted this Kate Spade bag as soon as it was released for Xmas, but was sold out right away! I signed up for notifications for when it's available but was always sold out right away when it came available. Finally managed to order it last week when it came in stock, and it had gone on sale too, so got it for almost half price!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328567
> View attachment 5328568
> View attachment 5328569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328567
> View attachment 5328568
> View attachment 5328569



This is such a great party bag! Or just glitzy-feelin-myself-today bag—great find. Waiting for Kate Spade boutique sales is living life on the edge but I like it! This brand is really doing some fun things recently.



Narnanz said:


> Got him finished...he looks so handsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330525



Is this a vintage Coach? The color is divine and the leather looks so supple. Well done! 



brsouza said:


> My newest arrival: a Furla 1927 mini top handle. I’m soooo excited about this little one!



This bag feels like it just popped out of the Golden Era of Hollywood. Lovely find! Do you go with Furla direct or where are your favorite places to find fun Furla designs?

---

I've been on purse hiatus, but here's my pre-loved Dorie small bucket bag I found last year. Little Spring basket vibes with woven leather spades, a pale pink lining that snaps in place, and champagne hardware.  Now if Spring would just get here already. lol


----------



## JenJBS

Kurt Geiger - Kensington hobo bag. On sale at Nordstroms, and I had some Nordstrom Notes as well.


----------



## Kimbashop

Narnanz said:


> Got him finished...he looks so handsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330525


That looks gorgeous. The leather is glowing. Is it burgundy?


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Kurt Geiger - Kensington hobo bag. On sale at Nordstroms, and I had some Nordstrom Notes as well.
> 
> View attachment 5330873


so pretty! Such a great shape, too.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> so pretty! Such a great shape, too.



Thank you!


----------



## baglady802

pursekitten said:


> Exquisite! Definitely chef's kiss for this Coco handle.
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a great party bag! Or just glitzy-feelin-myself-today bag—great find. Waiting for Kate Spade boutique sales is living life on the edge but I like it! This brand is really doing some fun things recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a vintage Coach? The color is divine and the leather looks so supple. Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> This bag feels like it just popped out of the Golden Era of Hollywood. Lovely find! Do you go with Furla direct or where are your favorite places to find fun Furla designs?
> 
> ---
> 
> I've been on purse hiatus, but here's my pre-loved Dorie small bucket bag I found last year. Little Spring basket vibes with woven leather spades, a pale pink lining that snaps in place, and champagne hardware.  Now if Spring would just get here already. lol
> 
> View attachment 5330784


I have the same one! She’s sooo cute!


----------



## baglady802

Narnanz said:


> Got him finished...he looks so handsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330525


The rehab is amazing. Do you do it yourself or take it somewhere? I still have my very first Coach from 25 years ago and would love to start using her again.


----------



## Narnanz

baglady802 said:


> The rehab is amazing. Do you do it yourself or take it somewhere? I still have my very first Coach from 25 years ago and would love to start using her again.


did this one myself...find it relaxing.


----------



## barbariska




----------



## Jereni

Polene mini Neuf


----------



## Tomsmom

pursekitten said:


> Exquisite! Definitely chef's kiss for this Coco handle.
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a great party bag! Or just glitzy-feelin-myself-today bag—great find. Waiting for Kate Spade boutique sales is living life on the edge but I like it! This brand is really doing some fun things recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a vintage Coach? The color is divine and the leather looks so supple. Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> This bag feels like it just popped out of the Golden Era of Hollywood. Lovely find! Do you go with Furla direct or where are your favorite places to find fun Furla designs?
> 
> ---
> 
> I've been on purse hiatus, but here's my pre-loved Dorie small bucket bag I found last year. Little Spring basket vibes with woven leather spades, a pale pink lining that snaps in place, and champagne hardware.  Now if Spring would just get here already. lol
> 
> View attachment 5330784


Adorable!


----------



## Tomsmom

Jereni said:


> Polene mini Neuf
> 
> View attachment 5333379


Great shape and color!


----------



## Tomsmom

Found this Coach beauty at Macys the other day


----------



## Narnanz

Kimbashop said:


> That looks gorgeous. The leather is glowing. Is it burgundy?


Sorry I missed your comment...its a colour called Currant...its more purple I feel.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 5336896


You did it! Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ifahima said:


> I wanted this Kate Spade bag as soon as it was released for Xmas, but was sold out right away! I signed up for notifications for when it's available but was always sold out right away when it came available. Finally managed to order it last week when it came in stock, and it had gone on sale too, so got it for almost half price!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328567
> View attachment 5328568
> View attachment 5328569
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328567
> View attachment 5328568
> View attachment 5328569


This is a darling bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Kurt Geiger - Kensington hobo bag. On sale at Nordstroms, and I had some Nordstrom Notes as well.
> 
> View attachment 5330873


Love the shape!


----------



## muchstuff

Not posting here much but had to share this oldie...Balenciaga S/S 04 true red flat messenger.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the shape!



Thank you!     Sadly, I wasn't happy with the quality of the metallic coloring (showing wear before ever being worn) and returned the bag. Sad, since I love the shape.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     Sadly, I wasn't happy with the quality of the metallic coloring (showing wear before ever being worn) and returned the bag. Sad, since I love the shape.


Oh no! Will you get another color?


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Not posting here much but had to share this oldie...Balenciaga S/S 04 true red flat messenger.
> 
> View attachment 5337117



Gorgeous!    Hope @RuedeNesle  has her fainting couch handy!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh no! Will you get another color?



No. I found the Maison Margiela bag I've been wanting on sale and got it - will arrive early next week. MM I know I'm happy with the quality.  Plus my purple (early) birthday bag arrives in the next couple hours. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## BleuSaphir

This lovely Speedy B 35. 
I can’t believe how it cost now…not looking to buy another expensive bag for while.


----------



## ifahima

Sunshine mama said:


> This is a darling bag!


Thank you! I love it!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!    Hope @RuedeNesle  has her fainting couch handy!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Not posting here much but had to share this oldie...Balenciaga S/S 04 true red flat messenger.
> 
> View attachment 5337117


This is divine.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> This is divine.


Thanks, it’s such a gorgeous red. Wish they still made them like this!


----------



## BleuSaphir

muchstuff said:


> Not posting here much but had to share this oldie...Balenciaga S/S 04 true red flat messenger.
> 
> View attachment 5337117


Balenciaga isnt the same how it was before. I miss the color selection of their moto bags.


----------



## muchstuff

BleuSaphir said:


> Balenciaga isnt the same how it was before. I miss the color selection of their moto bags.


Agreed!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Not posting here much but had to share this oldie...Balenciaga S/S 04 true red flat messenger.
> 
> View attachment 5337117


Wow, the color is so saturated! Really beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Wow, the color is so saturated! Really beautiful!


Thanks, it's one of Bals best IMO!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> No. I found the Maison Margiela bag I've been wanting on sale and got it - will arrive early next week. MM I know I'm happy with the quality.  Plus my purple (early) birthday bag arrives in the next couple hours. I'll post pics tomorrow.


Can't wait!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BleuSaphir said:


> View attachment 5337133
> 
> View attachment 5337134
> 
> This lovely Speedy B 35.
> I can’t believe how it cost now…not looking to buy another expensive bag for while.


Congrats! Will this be an everyday bag?


----------



## BleuSaphir

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! Will this be an everyday bag?


Yup, everyday especially when I need to go to my doctors appointments. 
Intending to bring to work sometimes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BleuSaphir said:


> Yup, everyday especially when I need to go to my doctors appointments.
> Intending to bring to work sometimes.


I don't know if I missed your previous postings, but may I ask if a  big bag is needed for your doctor's appointments?


----------



## BleuSaphir

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't know if I missed your previous postings, but may I ask if a  big bag is needed for your doctor's appointments?


I hate to fold up paperworks so many times when I bring Rebecca Minkoff Mini Julian. I always bring my mini backpack with me. 

I want a bag that roomier. It perfect with the coach wristlet too.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Massaccesi Demetra in Midnight Blue Tuscania


----------



## whateve

Devyn Danielle said:


> Massaccesi Demetra in Midnight Blue Tuscania
> View attachment 5337469
> View attachment 5337470


The leather looks so nice!


----------



## JenJBS

My (early) birthday present to myself arrived! Mansur Gavriel cloud in viola.  Such a rich, deep purple.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> My (early) birthday present to myself arrived! Mansur Gavriel cloud in viola.  Such a rich, deep purple.
> 
> View attachment 5337740
> View attachment 5337741


Gorgeous colour, reminds me of Bal’s eggplant.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous colour, reminds me of Bal’s eggplant.



Thank you!


----------



## leoloo24

My first YSL


----------



## Jereni

Bally mini bag in blush.


----------



## Burberrygal65

Such a struggle choosing between the medium and small. Finally, I went with the medium this weekend!


----------



## IntheOcean

This baby: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in either Chianti or Crimson, not sure... This is my first red bag, come to think of it.


----------



## Pinkie*

IntheOcean said:


> This baby: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in either Chianti or Crimson, not sure... This is my first red bag, come to think of it.
> 
> View attachment 5339237


Love the Colour  and leather


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Bally mini bag in blush.
> 
> View attachment 5339154


Soooo pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

IntheOcean said:


> This baby: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in either Chianti or Crimson, not sure... This is my first red bag, come to think of it.
> 
> View attachment 5339237


Wow!!! This is gorgeous. I've always admired this bag, and this color makes it more amazing!


----------



## IntheOcean

Pinkie* said:


> Love the Colour  and leather


Thank you! Already switched into it, it's so lovely.


Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!!! This is gorgeous. I've always admired this bag, and this color makes it more amazing!


Thank you!  The color is a really good shade of red for me, not too bright and saturated, and has a distinctive cool undertone.


----------



## Kimbashop

IntheOcean said:


> This baby: Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in either Chianti or Crimson, not sure... This is my first red bag, come to think of it.
> 
> View attachment 5339237


such a beautiful red. It seems to glow.


----------



## IntheOcean

Kimbashop said:


> such a beautiful red. It seems to glow.


Thank you! When the sunlight hits it, it looks especially stunning, yes!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Kate Spade Rory medium satchel in bright carnation as a gift


----------



## scarlett79

A  stunning Mulberry Mini Alexa in Minky Pink calf print; a fantastic EBay find. Preloved in excellent condition, with just a little corner rubbing.


----------



## whateve

scarlett79 said:


> A  stunning Mulberry Mini Alexa in Minky Pink calf print; a fantastic EBay find. Preloved in excellent condition, with just a little corner rubbing.


Beautiful! Is this embossed leather made to look like calf hair? I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## fettfleck

JenJBS said:


> My (early) birthday present to myself arrived! Mansur Gavriel cloud in viola.  Such a rich, deep purple.
> 
> View attachment 5337740
> View attachment 5337741



Oh I love it! Congratulations! I have eyed this bag, too, but have not seen it in real life and was always wondering if the opening would be easy to use! But actually it looks pretty wide and usable!

I also got me a new bag. I recently read about Frrry, a dutch bag designer and fell in love with one of his designs the owl bag in the fabulous color mist, which is already a discontinued color, but I managed to find at a french store!

The leather is amazing, like on the Hermes notebook, I once had! The color is about true on the first photo (I love this toned down cool blue grey!), the second shows its design better! The leather is so buttery, it is a dream!


----------



## scarlett79

whateve said:


> Beautiful! Is this embossed leather made to look like calf hair? I've never seen anything like it.


Yes, exactly! It's gorgeous. I think they were first released in about 2012, but I wasn't able to get one then so I am super pleased with this find.


----------



## Fancyfree

fettfleck said:


> I also got me a new bag. I recently read about Frrry, a dutch bag designer and fell in love with one of his designs the owl bag in the fabulous color mist, which is already a discontinued color, but I managed to find at a french store!
> 
> The leather is amazing, like on the Hermes notebook, I once had! The color is about true on the first photo (I love this toned down cool blue grey!), the second shows its design better! The leather is so buttery, it is a dream!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342967
> 
> View attachment 5342968


Thank you so much for posting this, I have not heard of Frrry before - checked out the web page and WOW!
So clever designs!
Love the look of Collapse bags, All of frrry scarf, Owl, Bow, Moon... And the fact that one can request swatches with the Berry wallet!


----------



## JenJBS

fettfleck said:


> Oh I love it! Congratulations! I have eyed this bag, too, but have not seen it in real life and was always wondering if the opening would be easy to use! But actually it looks pretty wide and usable!
> 
> I also got me a new bag. I recently read about Frrry, a dutch bag designer and fell in love with one of his designs the owl bag in the fabulous color mist, which is already a discontinued color, but I managed to find at a french store!
> 
> The leather is amazing, like on the Hermes notebook, I once had! The color is about true on the first photo (I love this toned down cool blue grey!), the second shows its design better! The leather is so buttery, it is a dream!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342967
> 
> View attachment 5342968


 
Thank you!   The bag/opening is super easy to use. 

Your bag is lovely. I'll have to check out the brand!


----------



## fettfleck

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you so much for posting this, I have not heard of Frrry before - checked out the web page and WOW!
> So clever designs!
> Love the look of Collapse bags, All of frrry scarf, Owl, Bow, Moon... And the fact that one can request swatches with the Berry wallet!



Right?! He has some fabulous designs! The collapsables are great! The moon is also collapsable. So cool for travel. 
I am really impressed with the leather and seams etc. as the bags are very affordable and seems to be build very sturdy, at least this one I have on my hands now. Did not expect that…

I ordered the owl elsewhere, as I am obsessed with the color and style, but have to admit that I ordered the Wednesday bag directly from the Frrry webpage for work, too.
I also asked a few things about size and openings via email and the designer is supernice and responds superfriendly and fast (I needed to know if the bag fits DIN A4).
It is supposed to arrive today. Very excited about it!


----------



## fettfleck

So the Frrry Wednesday came as expected. 
So cute and quite spacious! It will accompany me tomorrow to work!


----------



## Fancyfree

fettfleck said:


> Right?! He has some fabulous designs! The collapsables are great! The moon is also collapsable. So cool for travel.
> I am really impressed with the leather and seams etc. as the bags are very affordable and seems to be build very sturdy, at least this one I have on my hands now. Did not expect that…
> 
> I ordered the owl elsewhere, as I am obsessed with the color and style, but have to admit that I ordered the Wednesday bag directly from the Frrry webpage for work, too.
> I also asked a few things about size and openings via email and the designer is supernice and responds superfriendly and fast (I needed to know if the bag fits DIN A4).
> It is supposed to arrive today. Very excited about it!


I have now ordered the Frrry Collapse 4-weekend, a blue Berry with leather swatches and the "All of Frrry scarf" 





My turn to be very excited .
And I agree,- the designer is supernice and very helpful. I asked about the weight of the different sized Collapse bags, and he replied within 15 mins ! Thank you again, @fettfleck,  for bringing this designer/brand to my attention


----------



## fettfleck

Fancyfree said:


> I have now ordered the Frrry Collapse 4-weekend, a blue Berry with leather swatches and the "All of Frrry scarf"
> View attachment 5343917
> View attachment 5343919
> View attachment 5343921
> View attachment 5343918
> 
> My turn to be very excited .
> And I agree,- the designer is supernice and very helpful. I asked about the weight of the different sized Collapse bags, and he replied within 15 mins ! Thank you again, @fettfleck, for bringing this designer/brand to my attention



Wow, how cool! You‘re welcome. I hope you will be as happy as I am! Great choice, you made there! I was also eying one of the Collapse bags as a present for my boyfriend, if I like my orders, as I also just learned about this brand last week.
When you received your pieces, please let me know how you like it!
I took the Wednesday to work today and sofar love the size and as a bag lover, I love the feel of the leather and its smell. It has a beautiful pebbled, but thick and matte leather. I think it is the leather type of the swatches, you ordered.


----------



## JenJBS

Fancyfree said:


> I have now ordered the Frrry Collapse 4-weekend, a blue Berry with leather swatches and the "All of Frrry scarf"
> View attachment 5343917
> View attachment 5343919
> View attachment 5343921
> View attachment 5343918
> 
> My turn to be very excited .
> And I agree,- the designer is supernice and very helpful. I asked about the weight of the different sized Collapse bags, and he replied within 15 mins ! Thank you again, @fettfleck,  for bringing this designer/brand to my attention



Congratulations on adding this exceptional bag to your collection!     I wish it was available in black... I may end up with the grey anyway.


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Bryn hobo in dark cherry distressed leather. NWT.  My first distressed leather bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Bryn hobo in dark cherry distressed leather. NWT.  My first distressed leather bag.
> 
> View attachment 5347427
> View attachment 5347428


This is so pretty! I love the color and the distressed leather.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> This is so pretty! I love the color and the distressed leather.



Thank you!


----------



## TCmummy

HarlemBagLady said:


> I preordered this Telfar back in the fall and then forgot about it lol. It actually arrived quite early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300627


omg this blue looks amazing!


----------



## Tomsmom

My new to me Prada nylon


----------



## Narnanz

Radley of London tote for $5
I love this size tote...its not too big  and has a removable divider


----------



## *Jenn*

Michael Kors
Medium selma
Clementine


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Recently purchased Lumen Bag by Cult Gaia. Absolutely love it. So fancy. Although my iphone doesnt fit lol


----------



## TraGiv

Coach Field Tote 22


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## afroken

fettfleck said:


> Oh I love it! Congratulations! I have eyed this bag, too, but have not seen it in real life and was always wondering if the opening would be easy to use! But actually it looks pretty wide and usable!
> 
> I also got me a new bag. I recently read about Frrry, a dutch bag designer and fell in love with one of his designs the owl bag in the fabulous color mist, which is already a discontinued color, but I managed to find at a french store!
> 
> The leather is amazing, like on the Hermes notebook, I once had! The color is about true on the first photo (I love this toned down cool blue grey!), the second shows its design better! The leather is so buttery, it is a dream!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342967
> 
> View attachment 5342968


I love this owl bag! If you don’t mind, can you post a modshot (or a photo of this bag hanging) as a shoulder bag filled with your usual contents? Thank you!


----------



## fettfleck

afroken said:


> I love this owl bag! If you don’t mind, can you post a modshot (or a photo of this bag hanging) as a shoulder bag filled with your usual contents? Thank you!



Sure, over the weekend I am visiting my BF, but when I come home, I can do some modeling shots!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Two Fossil bags in an extra 40% sale deal!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Kate Spade Mimi satchel in candied cherry, as a gift I will be using it for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## fettfleck

afroken said:


> I love this owl bag! If you don’t mind, can you post a modshot (or a photo of this bag hanging) as a shoulder bag filled with your usual contents? Thank you!



Et voila. Hope that helps! It is filled with an umbrella, my compact wallet, airpods, passport, desinfectant and a pack of tissue paper in the photo. Still a lot of space left.
I am 5“2‘ for reference. Perhaps a few cm more with the heels…


----------



## afroken

fettfleck said:


> Et voila. Hope that helps! It is filled with an umbrella, my compact wallet, airpods, passport, desinfectant and a pack of tissue paper in the photo. Still a lot of space left.
> I am 5“2‘ for reference. Perhaps a few cm more with the heels…
> 
> View attachment 5352875
> View attachment 5352876
> View attachment 5352877


You look amazing! I should’ve never asked for modshots because now I know I will buy the owl bag   Thank you for posting this.


----------



## fettfleck

afroken said:


> You look amazing! I should’ve never asked for modshots because now I know I will buy the owl bag   Thank you for posting this.



You are welcome! And thank you!  I totally know what you mean. Usually it is also way better for my bank account to stay away from this forum, but it is just to much fun…


----------



## Fancyfree

fettfleck said:


> Et voila. Hope that helps! It is filled with an umbrella, my compact wallet, airpods, passport, desinfectant and a pack of tissue paper in the photo. Still a lot of space left.
> I am 5“2‘ for reference. Perhaps a few cm more with the heels…
> 
> View attachment 5352875
> View attachment 5352876
> View attachment 5352877


Love the look of owl and your whole outfit but especially LOVE your "hat" ,- truly so elegant and stylish


----------



## Pollie-Jean

fettfleck said:


> Oh I love it! Congratulations! I have eyed this bag, too, but have not seen it in real life and was always wondering if the opening would be easy to use! But actually it looks pretty wide and usable!
> 
> I also got me a new bag. I recently read about Frrry, a dutch bag designer and fell in love with one of his designs the owl bag in the fabulous color mist, which is already a discontinued color, but I managed to find at a french store!
> 
> The leather is amazing, like on the Hermes notebook, I once had! The color is about true on the first photo (I love this toned down cool blue grey!), the second shows its design better! The leather is so buttery, it is a dream!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342967
> 
> View attachment 5342968



 she is a dream


----------



## KristinaSteinig

My teenage dreams came true and I bought a Alexa Mini in chestnut. I waited for a navy one, but could not wait any longer...


----------



## Sparkletastic

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Recently purchased Lumen Bag by Cult Gaia. Absolutely love it. So fancy. Although my iphone doesnt fit lol


Swoon, swoon, triple swoon!


----------



## Kidney101

LV Vavin BB

Gucci padlock


----------



## Biran

The last purse I bought was this little baguette bag from Target


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Sparkletastic said:


> Swoon, swoon, triple swoon!



Thanks so much lovely. So kind of you xx


----------



## Lady_zen

Just got my Chanel CCH in iridescent purple caviar. The leather’s pearly, shiny and just oh so gorgeous. Been hunting for a CCH for a while and I was lucky to chance upon one at the boutique last week.


----------



## evaluna

A few years ago we made a road trip through Tuscany and discovered this amazing leather goods shop called Ireri in Florence. I got the blue butterfly wallet pictured then  and regretted it forever that I didn’t a matching handbag, as I love bright colors and butterflies so much.

Fast forward to last weekend when out of curiosity I searched for ireri’s Instagram account and found out they now have an online shop!

This is the Barca handbag in sapphire blue - although it’s more of a turquoise. Matches the wallet perfectly. Leather is buttery soft, and it can be worn as a crossbody too.

I was seriously considering getting a Chanel 19 in a bright color this spring however *this* blue bag is what purse happiness looks like for me at the moment


----------



## Tomsmom

evaluna said:


> A few years ago we made a road trip through Tuscany and discovered this amazing leather goods shop called Ireri in Florence. I got the blue butterfly wallet pictured then  and regretted it forever that I didn’t a matching handbag, as I love bright colors and butterflies so much.
> 
> Fast forward to last weekend when out of curiosity I searched for ireri’s Instagram account and found out they now have an online shop!
> 
> This is the Barca handbag in sapphire blue - although it’s more of a turquoise. Matches the wallet perfectly. Leather is buttery soft, and it can be worn as a crossbody too.
> 
> I was seriously considering getting a Chanel 19 in a bright color this spring however *this* blue bag is what purse happiness looks like for me at the moment


Beautiful blue!


----------



## mariliz11

Pinko love chain bag in white


----------



## Tomsmom

mariliz11 said:


> Pinko love chain bag in white
> View attachment 5360971


Love the birds!


----------



## jbags07

This arrived today…


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Bryn hobo in dark cherry distressed leather. NWT.  My first distressed leather bag.
> 
> View attachment 5347427
> View attachment 5347428


Love the style, color, and the distressed effect in purple!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Love the style, color, and the distressed effect in purple!



Thank you!


----------



## coffee2go

Got this Longchamp Le Pliage Filet in red, a fun bag for summer!


----------



## muchstuff

Prada fairy tote...


----------



## Tomsmom

muchstuff said:


> Prada fairy tote...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366158


Love that bag !


----------



## muchstuff

Tomsmom said:


> Love that bag !


Thanks! She needs a bit of work but is worth it.


----------



## piperdog

Jereni said:


> Bally mini bag in blush.
> 
> View attachment 5339154


This is so striking! I don't see much Bally, but always love it when I do. I have a pair of shoes from Bally and the leather is amazing.


----------



## agriff

This is my first designer purse ever. And I only had one purse before this. And I’m 50!  It’s not ultra luxury but I couldn’t resist.  Marc Jacobs snapshot in punk


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga 07 jaune marigold Hobo with G21 HW...


----------



## Tomsmom

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga 07 jaune marigold Hobo with G21 HW...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366839
> View attachment 5366840


Great color!


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga 07 jaune marigold Hobo with G21 HW...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366839
> View attachment 5366840


So very pretty


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> So very pretty





Tomsmom said:


> Great color!


Thank you!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I'm taking an interest in those Juicy Couture Y2K items... I bought a charm bracelet and a card case to start.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm taking an interest in those Juicy Couture Y2K items... I bought a charm bracelet and a card case to start.


I have a collection of JC charms. There used to be an active thread about them with great pictures. Let me see if I can find it for you.

ETA: I think this is it. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/juicy-charms-the-addiction-continues.808162/

The earlier charms were pretty big. Later they made some miniature charms.


----------



## Sunshine mama

KristinaSteinig said:


> My teenage dreams came true and I bought a Alexa Mini in chestnut. I waited for a navy one, but could not wait any longer...


It's so cute!
I just got one too.


----------



## Jereni

piperdog said:


> This is so striking! I don't see much Bally, but always love it when I do. I have a pair of shoes from Bally and the leather is amazing.



Thank you! I’m really liking this bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My first ever Mulberry arrived!
I'm so excited. It's soooo pretty.
Here's my new Mini Alexa.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> My first ever Mulberry arrived!
> I'm so excited. It's soooo pretty.
> Here's my new Mini Alexa.
> View attachment 5368078
> View attachment 5368079


So pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> So pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## WineLover

Sunshine mama said:


> My first ever Mulberry arrived!
> I'm so excited. It's soooo pretty.
> Here's my new Mini Alexa.
> View attachment 5368078
> View attachment 5368079


What a gorgeous color, Enjoy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

WineLover said:


> What a gorgeous color, Enjoy!


Thank you.! I agree.


----------



## coniglietta

I got this Marhen J bag a few weeks ago. It was on sale! The inside is divided into compartmentalized pockets and it's very spacious. Looking forward to using it in spring/summer!


----------



## Narnanz

Got a few in the mail for rehab.


----------



## Sa26

I just got a few days ago a Tory Burch Wallet on chain from the Tory Burch outlet at sawgrass.

I show the pics latter but I’m very happy. I’ve been wanting a good WOC for a while not too expensive and finally found it.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> I have a collection of JC charms. There used to be an active thread about them with great pictures. Let me see if I can find it for you.
> 
> ETA: I think this is it. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/juicy-charms-the-addiction-continues.808162/
> 
> The earlier charms were pretty big. Later they made some miniature charms.



They look so amazing! Perhaps that is something I'll have to look into further. There doesn't seem to be much information regarding dating JC pieces.


----------



## BagLadyT

Strathberry nano tote


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> Prada fairy tote...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366158


I loved the entirety of the Prada fairy line and wish they would do something else whimsical like this!


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> I loved the entirety of the Prada fairy line and wish they would do something else whimsical like this!


This would normally be waaayy too much for me colour wise, but there's something special about the artwork on these bags! And of course it's cervo...


----------



## lenarmc

Coach Pillow Tabby in Red Apple


----------



## afroken

Owl bag from frrry. The blue is such a saturated colour. I’ve been trying to find a blue bag that’s the same as YSL Bleu Majorelle nail polish, this is the one.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Owl bag from frrry. The blue is such a saturated colour. I’ve been trying to find a blue bag that’s the same as YSL Bleu Majorelle nail polish, this is the one.
> 
> View attachment 5370919
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370920



Beautiful!


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> My first ever Mulberry arrived!
> I'm so excited. It's soooo pretty.
> Here's my new Mini Alexa.
> View attachment 5368078
> View attachment 5368079



Cannot be said too many times - gorgeous bag and color!


----------



## starrynite_87

Longchamp Le Pliage Filet XS Crossbody Bag


----------



## Tomsmom

Marc Jacob’s Stam in navy


----------



## afroken

Bought this happy bag from frrry. The name is called 33, meaning there are 33 pieces of leather that went into making her


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Prada fairy tote...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366158


No words. Speechless. You have a lot of great bags, but this!


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> My first ever Mulberry arrived!
> I'm so excited. It's soooo pretty.
> Here's my new Mini Alexa.
> View attachment 5368078
> View attachment 5368079


So cute in the mini size, and the color is just beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> No words. Speechless. You have a lot of great bags, but this!


We'll have to find yours...


----------



## jbags07

Bottega Veneta Ostrich Veneta from 2007, new never used, tags still attached..and Green Passameria Snakeskin Knot from F/W 2012, pristine condition too. I’m supposed to go to Ban Island but these were impossible to resist


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> We'll have to find yours...


Oh, yeah!  The 2 on ebay right now are insanely overpriced tho….hoping i can find one thats in my ballpark….


----------



## Narnanz

afroken said:


> Bought this happy bag from frrry. The name is called 33, meaning there are 33 pieces of leather that went into making her
> 
> View attachment 5372941
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372942


I love this...makes me happy just looking at her.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Bought this happy bag from frrry. The name is called 33, meaning there are 33 pieces of leather that went into making her
> 
> View attachment 5372941
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372942



This is fabulous!    

I don't see it on the website? Is that the only one?


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> This is fabulous!
> 
> I don't see it on the website? Is that the only one?


Yeah it’s the only one! Apparently he makes one every couple of months (with slightly different colour combinations and leathers). If you’re interested you can ask him if he can make one just for you 

It’s usually under the Classics section on the website.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Yeah it’s the only one! Apparently he makes one every couple of months (with slightly different colour combinations and leathers). If you’re interested you can ask him if he can make one just for you
> 
> It’s usually under the Classics section on the website.



Thank you!  My wallet will be happier if I wait a few months.


----------



## Naminé

Sunshine mama said:


> My first ever Mulberry arrived!
> I'm so excited. It's soooo pretty.
> Here's my new Mini Alexa.
> View attachment 5368078
> View attachment 5368079


Aww! So feminine and pretty! You have the cutest pink bags ever. I need a mini Alexa now.


----------



## Tomsmom

LC Cuir


----------



## fettfleck

Had to take this one with me, when I saw it…! Brazilian brand Serpui Armadillo! I adore it! The brand is quite expensive, but nearly impossible to get here. A local store sells bags from them though, so I had to nab it! Isn‘t it cute! My boyfriend thought it is some kind of deco I could use as a safe, though…  Probably a good idea, too.


----------



## Tomsmom

jbags07 said:


> Bottega Veneta Ostrich Veneta from 2007, new never used, tags still attached..and Green Passameria Snakeskin Knot from F/W 2012, pristine condition too. I’m supposed to go to Ban Island but these were impossible to resist
> 
> View attachment 5373030
> View attachment 5373031
> View attachment 5373032
> View attachment 5373033


I’m in love with that Ostrich!!


----------



## whateve

fettfleck said:


> Had to take this one with me, when I saw it…! Brazilian brand Serpui Armadillo! I adore it! The brand is quite expensive, but nearly impossible to get here. A local store sells bags from them though, so I had to nab it! Isn‘t it cute! My boyfriend thought it is some kind of deco I could use as a safe, though…  Probably a good idea, too.
> 
> View attachment 5375179
> 
> View attachment 5375180


I love it!


----------



## Jereni

Tomsmom said:


> LC Cuir
> 
> View attachment 5375173



Pretty! I love this color.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Tory Burch Emerson small top zip tote in Samba as a gift


----------



## CoachMaven

Coach Ruby 25 satchel


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Preloved Chanel denim reissue from 17P. I had been looking for a denim bag for a long time but they were either too boring, too loud, or the wrong shade of denim. The reissue is my favorite style from Chanel and I’m obsessed with the pink fringe to give it a little bit of flare! I’ve already found this shade of denim to be super versatile within my wardrobe so I think this will be a go-to this summer.


----------



## Jereni

Mulberry Lily top handle in gray!


----------



## jbags07

Tomsmom said:


> I’m in love with that Ostrich!!


Thank u! Me too. Its like a time capsule from 2007, tags attached, still has that fresh leather smell.


----------



## mariliz11

Pinko love raffia bag; loved the color!


----------



## MKB0925

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Tory Burch Emerson small top zip tote in Samba as a gift


Pretty color!!


----------



## starrynite_87

By Far Mini Rachel


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga F/W 02 multi zip...


----------



## mariliz11

Balenciaga hourglass wallet on chain in croc leather


----------



## TraGiv

I finally got a Coach Basquiat rogue. I really wanted the empire one but missed out. I’m glad I saw the post about the new rogues. I love it!!


----------



## poleneceline

Polene Huit (taupe) and Neuf (chalk), in lighter colors!


----------



## JenJBS

poleneinblack said:


> Polene Huit (taupe) and Neuf (chalk), in lighter colors!
> 
> View attachment 5383835
> View attachment 5383836



Lovely! Great colors for summer!


----------



## jbags07

I’ve been on an exotic kick lately…found a few great old BV pieces…
Anaconda Tote bag in Old Petra, Omotesando Karung Veneta in Biscotto, from 2006 (limited edition produced for the opening of the Omotesando Tokyo Boutique), Copper Ostrich Cocker,  and Lizard? cosmetic pouch


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> I’ve been on an exotic kick lately…found a few great old BV pieces…
> Anaconda Tote bag in Old Petra, Omotesando Karung Veneta in Biscotto, from 2006 (limited edition produced for the opening of the Omotesando Tokyo Boutique), Copper Ostrich Cocker,  and Lizard? cosmetic pouch
> 
> View attachment 5385437


These are amazing!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Not a new bag in the traditional sense, but helps me fulfill a need that looking at new bags was trying to fill. Just bought a neoprene water bottle sling to carry reusable water bottles in.  


product stock photo 

I have a tote for work that tends to keep things upright and haven't had problems with that.  However, I have had spill problems in my usual satchel-style bags with reusable bottles, other than a screw-top vacuum sealed thermos style bottle. 

Ultimately, I was looking for a bag in which I could safely carry a reusable water bottle but also remain hands-free.  Tried out mini backpacks but found them too fussy to get into.  Most crossbody bags didn't fit a water bottle.  Didn't want to just carry the bottle by hand since I didn't want to forget it anywhere/annoying to hold.  Then I remembered I had bought my mom a sportier bottle sling as a stocking stuffer last year and started looking into sleeker options for myself.  



stock photo

The one I got has the outer snap pocket for phone/keys and also a hidden slip pocket for money/ID or maybe even a mini freezer pack to keep the bottle cold.  the strap is adjustable so it can be over the shoulder as pictured or crossbody.  It fits even my larger bottles and smaller ones stay secure-ish at an angle.  I can still carry another bag with what I need for the day that is the appropriate size and style and use this as a supplement to avoid spillage. Bonus, it works well for carrying water and just the essentials on hikes or walks around the lake.


----------



## whateve

poizenisxkandee said:


> Not a new bag in the traditional sense, but helps me fulfill a need that looking at new bags was trying to fill. Just bought a neoprene water bottle sling to carry reusable water bottles in.
> View attachment 5385543
> 
> product stock photo
> 
> I have a tote for work that tends to keep things upright and haven't had problems with that.  However, I have had spill problems in my usual satchel-style bags with reusable bottles, other than a screw-top vacuum sealed thermos style bottle.
> 
> Ultimately, I was looking for a bag in which I could safely carry a reusable water bottle but also remain hands-free.  Tried out mini backpacks but found them too fussy to get into.  Most crossbody bags didn't fit a water bottle.  Didn't want to just carry the bottle by hand since I didn't want to forget it anywhere/annoying to hold.  Then I remembered I had bought my mom a sportier bottle sling as a stocking stuffer last year and started looking into sleeker options for myself.
> 
> View attachment 5385545
> 
> stock photo
> 
> The one I got has the outer snap pocket for phone/keys and also a hidden slip pocket for money/ID or maybe even a mini freezer pack to keep the bottle cold.  the strap is adjustable so it can be over the shoulder as pictured or crossbody.  It fits even my larger bottles and smaller ones stay secure-ish at an angle.  I can still carry another bag with what I need for the day that is the appropriate size and style and use this as a supplement to avoid spillage. Bonus, it works well for carrying water and just the essentials on hikes or walks around the lake.


I've considered getting something like this. I don't carry water on a daily basis but when we travel I always carry a larger purse so I can fit a water bottle. If I got something like this, I could travel with a smaller purse.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

whateve said:


> I've considered getting something like this. I don't carry water on a daily basis but when we travel I always carry a larger purse so I can fit a water bottle. If I got something like this, I could travel with a smaller purse.


I was looking into buying a new bag that had Goldilocks-type dimensions that would fit the bottle but not be overly large.  Happy I settled on this haha


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> These are amazing!


Thank you


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> I’ve been on an exotic kick lately…found a few great old BV pieces…
> Anaconda Tote bag in Old Petra, Omotesando Karung Veneta in Biscotto, from 2006 (limited edition produced for the opening of the Omotesando Tokyo Boutique), Copper Ostrich Cocker,  and Lizard? cosmetic pouch
> 
> View attachment 5385437



The anaconda is stunning!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> The anaconda is stunning!


Thank u!  I love it too. And the color irl is just


----------



## DiscoPink

I just bought this STAUD mini Rey in brown from Saks! It’s shipping to Canada, so the duties & taxes kinda killed the sale price for me but I still can’t wait for it to arrive!!
This is my 1st STAUD bag, 1st post on here and I was wondering if anyone else has this bag or the shoulder sized one (medium sized)? There’s a HUGE one called “large” also….please let me know!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I didn’t technically buy it but it was a very sweet and thoughtful gift! I’m getting married this year and someone who knows I love bags sent me this custom clutch with my future last name on it and our wedding date on the inside. Fun piece to wear to wedding festivities and I thought it was just so thoughtful and sweet!

It’s a beaded clutch with a detachable chain - tag says www.tianany.com. I checked them out and they have very cute beaded bags for summer holidays so it’s on my radar now!


----------



## whateve

ItsPurseonal said:


> I didn’t technically buy it but it was a very sweet and thoughtful gift! I’m getting married this year and someone who knows I love bags sent me this custom clutch with my future last name on it and our wedding date on the inside. Fun piece to wear to wedding festivities and I thought it was just so thoughtful and sweet!
> 
> It’s a beaded clutch with a detachable chain - tag says www.tianany.com. I checked them out and they have very cute beaded bags for summer holidays so it’s on my radar now!
> 
> View attachment 5389891


What a sweet and personal gift! Congratulations and best wishes on your upcoming wedding!


----------



## Narnanz

Medium Large Burberry Warrior hobo for the great price of NZ$320..or US$215?


----------



## Jereni

Polene Huit! It is so gorgeous, I love just looking at it.


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Medium Large Burberry Warrior hobo for the great price of NZ$320..or US$215?
> View attachment 5390746


 
Love that style!        Congratulations!


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> Love that style!     Congratulations!


Still not sure about it...its comfortable to wear on the shoulder but Im not a fan of the centre zip pocket. Takes away valuable bag realestate.


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Still not sure about it...its comfortable to wear on the shoulder but Im not a fan of the centre zip pocket. Takes away valuable bag realestate.



Understood. Also not a fan of center zip pockets.


----------



## jxwilliams

Coach Rogue 30 with tea roses! Hope I love it!!


----------



## Lilyesque

Lilyesque said:


> I bought this a week ago, but decided to return it. I didn't like that the handles aren't really long enough to fit over your shoulder without being right in the armpit. I don't really like crossbody and the crossbody strap still fell lower than I wanted, even on the shortest length.


Me too. I bought one and returned it for the same reason. I also read expecting to front two pockets to close. So I bought a pre-loved Klara.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

i recently purchased the cult gaia esme bag for a ball. super excited to wear it! i love their bags - so different to anything i already have. xx


----------



## Seaquin

Versace Versace Versace


----------



## JVSXOXO

This beauty is on the way and my RM Edie Satchel arrived today!


----------



## coffee2go

Valextra Triennale in medium size in a beautiful emerald blue calfskin… it’s very luxurious and I love subtle branding  if you know you know


----------



## A bottle of Red

doubleo7 said:


> My new pencil cat box bag from Lanvin. It's the most unique bag I've gotten so far and it's my first bag from Lanvin! An early birthday gift to myself


Idk if you're still on pf, but if so I'd love to know if you still enjoy this bag.
How is the wear & tear? Is it heavy with the big cat ontop? Easy to carry with the leather strap, or does the cat dig into you? I am guessing it's not very comfy to carry by the cat handle? Any cons to be aware of?
I am longing for the powdery blue cat one but there's not much info online/you tube .
Tysm!


----------



## coffee2go

A bottle of Red said:


> Idk if you're still on pf, but if so I'd love to know if you still enjoy this bag.
> How is the wear & tear? Is it heavy with the big cat ontop? Easy to carry with the leather strap, or does the cat dig into you? I am guessing it's not very comfy to carry by the cat handle? Any cons to be aware of?
> I am longing for the powdery blue cat one but there's not much info online/you tube .
> Tysm!



I don’t have a cat bag, but I have tried it in in store while buying another bag from Lanvin. The handle is not heavy at all, I’m not sure which metal they have used, but it’s quality made and lightweight. For the square-shaped bag the space under the handle is much smaller than on hobo-shaped style, so it might be not as easy to carry it on a crook of the arm as it’s with the hobo style.


----------



## Maisedaizy

Jereni said:


> Mulberry Lily top handle in gray!
> 
> View attachment 5377452


Oh how are you liking this? I can make up my mind between regular lily or this 1 with top handle. And whether to go for grey or black


----------



## Gimmethebag

For spring and summer  It’s the Faure le Page Daily Battle 32 in Sand.


----------



## SiennaDreams

I'm currently on the hunt for a Juicy Couture bag I had when I was a teenager, but the last bag I actually bought was a peony pink Rebecca Minkoff Reagan satchel ❤


----------



## JVSXOXO

Just had to update because this beauty arrived yesterday!


----------



## Jereni

Maisedaizy said:


> Oh how are you liking this? I can make up my mind between regular lily or this 1 with top handle. And whether to go for grey or black



I love it! It is just soooo great looking on. You can obv do shoulder carry, and the short chain makes it so you can do elbow or hand carry really cutely too.

When I bought it, I tried on the regular Lily and this one and there was no contest lol. The thicker chain is more comfortable on the shoulder and looks better with the scale of the bag at least for me.

Things that might bother folks tho:
- Bag is heavy overall because of the thicker chains
- Leather is soft and smooshy which I love but bc of the weight of the chains, the bag will wrinkle in different ways if you don’t stuff it. I like the casual fabulous element of that, but it might not be for everyone.


----------



## Cool Breeze

I posted these photos in the Fendi thread but thought I’d add them here as well.  I bought this bag at Fendi’s flagship store in Rome a few weeks ago.  I wore her out just a few days ago.  Love her!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Cool Breeze said:


> I posted these photos in the Fendi thread but thought I’d add them here as well.  I bought this bag at Fendi’s flagship store in Rome a few weeks ago.  I wore her out just a few days ago.  Love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403454
> View attachment 5403455


Beautiful!  Is that lizard?


----------



## XCCX

Small My ABC Lady Dior in black lambskin with champagne hardware


----------



## Cool Breeze

A bottle of Red said:


> Beautiful!  Is that lizard?


Yes!


----------



## JenJBS

Got the payout for unused vacation days from my old job... and bought the Polene Neuf Mini in Dune!  A new job deserves a new bag!  So excited to see the color in person!  Will post pics when it arrives next week.


----------



## 880

Cool Breeze said:


> I posted these photos in the Fendi thread but thought I’d add them here as well.  I bought this bag at Fendi’s flagship store in Rome a few weeks ago.  I wore her out just a few days ago.  Love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403454
> View attachment 5403455


you look so elegant! Love! Hope you had an amazing time in Rome


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Got the payout for unused vacation days from my old job... and bought the Polene Neuf Mini in Dune!  A new job deserves a new bag!  So excited to see the color in person!  Will post pics when it arrives next week.
> 
> View attachment 5408754


Beautiful bag!
Congrats on your new job! Wishing you happiness and success!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful bag!
> Congrats on your new job! Wishing you happiness and success!



Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Got the payout for unused vacation days from my old job... and bought the Polene Neuf Mini in Dune!  A new job deserves a new bag!  So excited to see the color in person!  Will post pics when it arrives next week.
> 
> View attachment 5408754


Love this color, and its perfect for summer! Congrats on the new job


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Love this color, and its perfect for summer! Congrats on the new job



Thank you!   

Really enjoyed my first week at the new job.


----------



## Tomsmom

JenJBS said:


> Got the payout for unused vacation days from my old job... and bought the Polene Neuf Mini in Dune!  A new job deserves a new bag!  So excited to see the color in person!  Will post pics when it arrives next week.
> 
> View attachment 5408754


Congratulations on the new job! Love the bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Tomsmom said:


> Congratulations on the new job! Love the bag!



Thank you!


----------



## tpm1224

I swore to myself that I would not purchase any Chanel bags this year. I did well for almost 5 months. But here is my last bag purchase from earlier this month ‍♀️


----------



## Rikireads

JenJBS said:


> Got the payout for unused vacation days from my old job... and bought the Polene Neuf Mini in Dune!  A new job deserves a new bag!  So excited to see the color in person!  Will post pics when it arrives next week.
> 
> View attachment 5408754


Congratulations! Enjoy your beautiful bag and your new job.


----------



## JenJBS

Rikireads said:


> Congratulations! Enjoy your beautiful bag and your new job.



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Got the payout for unused vacation days from my old job... and bought the Polene Neuf Mini in Dune!  A new job deserves a new bag!  So excited to see the color in person!  Will post pics when it arrives next week.
> 
> View attachment 5408754


Such a pretty pink! Just sooo happy for you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cool Breeze said:


> I posted these photos in the Fendi thread but thought I’d add them here as well.  I bought this bag at Fendi’s flagship store in Rome a few weeks ago.  I wore her out just a few days ago.  Love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403454
> View attachment 5403455


Really stunning!
Oh, and your bag is beautiful too.
Is it the new Mini Peekaboo Iseeu?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a pretty pink! Just sooo happy for you.



Thank you!


----------



## vesna

I actually pulled the trigger and got my “dream” bag. I think that the concept is so amazing. I am astronomer and to me a meteor shower event has a magical effect and this collection of Off-White, Virgil Abloh’s genius response to luxury bags by de-constructing it with holes from meteors, just got to me from the first moment I saw it. It burrowed my brain, and finaly I found it years after, and still excited like a kid to get it in a week or so.

it has a leather pouch inside for stuff (not seen in these photos) 

just have photos from campaign for now u till the bag is here


----------



## vesna

Also, lately I acquired quite a few unusual styles of Balenciaga, some discontinued, so I have a few novelties for me in beautiful leathers and colors:

Carry-on from luggage collection in pivoine, small bowler in hmmmmm which red ? Sunday medium (smaller size) in cassis, envelope clutch in silver anthracite and violet Step


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> you look so elegant! Love! Hope you had an amazing time in Rome


Thank you for always being so kind.  Yes, we had a blast.  Plus, we went to the Amalfi Coast so that was wonderful, too.


----------



## Katinahat

There are a few lovely pale/powder/blush pink bags posted here in the last month. Spring has truly sprung!

Made me realise I’ve not posted my new Longchamp Brioche on this thread!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> There are a few lovely pale/powder/blush pink bags posted here in the last month. Spring has truly sprung!
> 
> Made me realise I’ve not posted my new Longchamp Brioche on this thread!
> View attachment 5410788



Lovely spring color!


----------



## poleneceline

I ordered a Coach Kleo Hobo from the Coach Outlet, but I'm worried about the size, zipper, and trendy shape. I should probably just stick to my Polene Huit and Neuf.


----------



## Sunshine mama

poleneinblack said:


> I ordered a Coach Kleo Hobo from the Coach Outlet, but I'm worried about the size, zipper, and trendy shape. I should probably just stick to my Polene Huit and Neuf.


It's a very pretty bag!


----------



## Gimmethebag

Not the last bag purchased but I just got it back from a good cleaning… 

I ordered a vintage beige suede Chanel reissue. It has a single strap for shoulder carry but I bought an after-market chain strap with pearls on it for crossbody too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

vesna said:


> I actually pulled the trigger and got my “dream” bag. I think that the concept is so amazing. I am astronomer and to me a meteor shower event has a magical effect and this collection of Off-White, Virgil Abloh’s genius response to luxury bags by de-constructing it with holes from meteors, just got to me from the first moment I saw it. It burrowed my brain, and finaly I found it years after, and still excited like a kid to get it in a week or so.
> 
> it has a leather pouch inside for stuff (not seen in these photos)
> 
> just have photos from campaign for now u till the bag is here
> 
> View attachment 5410652
> View attachment 5410655


That's a perfect bag for you!   
Now I want one.


----------



## vesna

Sunshine mama said:


> That's a perfect bag for you!
> Now I want one.


----------



## sdkitty

marc jacobs sophia


----------



## Narnanz

Proenza schouler ps1


----------



## elisabettaverde

I recently came across this Tory Burch Basket-weave Miller clutch. I can see this soft shade of yellow pairing so well with summer neutrals and linen fabrics.


----------



## JVSXOXO

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5412286
> View attachment 5412287
> 
> I recently came across this Tory Burch Basket-weave Miller clutch. I can see this soft shade of yellow pairing so well with summer neutrals and linen fabrics.



I like how the Double T is incorporated into the weave. Very pretty!


----------



## Jereni

Polene mini Huit in fresh almond.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Polene mini Huit in fresh almond.
> 
> View attachment 5413439



To me that color just really works with that style! Lovely!


----------



## JenJBS

Behno's mini-Ina bag in mango. Bright, fun summer bag.


----------



## ggressive

*Polène Cyme Mini in Lilac: *Absolutely enjoying the convertibility of this medium sized tote for everyday wear. Pretty sure I can rock this neutral lilac year round. :3
*Polène Nano Neuf in Fresh Almond: *Perfect for on-the-go. Cards/cash/keys/lip balm. SO cute.


----------



## whateve

ggressive said:


> *Polène Cyme Mini in Lilac: *Absolutely enjoying the convertibility of this medium sized tote for everyday wear. Pretty sure I can rock this neutral lilac year round. :3
> *Polène Nano Neuf in Fresh Almond: *Perfect for on-the-go. Cards/cash/keys/lip balm. SO cute.
> 
> View attachment 5415402


The baby is so cute!


----------



## JenJBS

ggressive said:


> *Polène Cyme Mini in Lilac: *Absolutely enjoying the convertibility of this medium sized tote for everyday wear. Pretty sure I can rock this neutral lilac year round. :3
> *Polène Nano Neuf in Fresh Almond: *Perfect for on-the-go. Cards/cash/keys/lip balm. SO cute.
> 
> View attachment 5415402



The nano is adorable!       The lilac color is lovely!


----------



## B4GBuff

tpm1224 said:


> I swore to myself that I would not purchase any Chanel bags this year. I did well for almost 5 months. But here is my last bag purchase from earlier this month ‍♀



Everyone is grabbing this beautiful caramel! Too bad I can't jump on thus bandwagon as I just got my medium cf caviar black that I had been trying to get for a long time. But this color is so beautiful I get why its so popular!


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Behno's mini-Ina bag in mango. Bright, fun summer bag.
> 
> View attachment 5415300



Gorgeous!!! I was just looking at these again the other day.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous!!! I was just looking at these again the other day.



Thank you!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Black Botkier Trigger with Silver Hardware. Wanted one way back in the day but didn't pan out - loved other Botkier styles and still have one but with the recent resurgence of 00s styles, jumped on this. 


I was looking for a black leather bag with longish shoulder straps and lots of pockets and this seems to be right. Hunted down an older version - before the 2008/2009 rerelease and we'll before the 2017 or 2019ish? release as well. 



The placement of the nameplate as well as the plain interior and look of the leather (smooshy and not stiffer or more structured pebbled leather) helped me determine the Trigger era. While some early Triggers had zipper tabs instead of tassels, there was a lot of inconsistency at this time and poking through board archives I've seen this configuration on known authentic bags. Just ordered and can't wait til it arrives. 

The only question is if the shoulder straps actually fit the way I want and confirming the measurements of the bag itself. I'm hoping for a medium but depending how the PM seller took the measurements, it might be a small. Time will tell lol.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Kate Spade Staci dome backpack in melon ball as a gift


----------



## keishapie1973

Small Lou Lou in taupe…


----------



## Tomsmom

The Tote Bag:


----------



## elisabettaverde

ggressive said:


> *Polène Cyme Mini in Lilac: *Absolutely enjoying the convertibility of this medium sized tote for everyday wear. Pretty sure I can rock this neutral lilac year round. :3
> *Polène Nano Neuf in Fresh Almond: *Perfect for on-the-go. Cards/cash/keys/lip balm. SO cute.
> 
> View attachment 5415402


Your choices are so whimsical!! I would go exactly for these myself!


----------



## lil_twin_stars

My latest purchase is this little cutie vanity with pearl crush.. it can fit all my essentials n phone!


----------



## BagLadyT

Here’s a pic of last month’s gifts and purchases. I never thought I’d be a tiny bag lover but found it is very practical when also carrying a diaper bag.


----------



## Biogirl1

Massaccesi Clio in cherry blossom. It holds a lot more than you’d think. I’ve had it for a little while, but just now getting around to posting. Looove it! Here it is in two different types of light.


----------



## earthx

Got a Chanel Classic Small Flap in Beige Claire ghw to celebrate my new job offer.

After five and a half years at the same place, it definitely feels weird to be stepping out of the comfort zone.


----------



## JVSXOXO

earthx said:


> Got a Chanel Classic Small Flap in Beige Claire ghw to celebrate my new job offer.
> 
> After five and a half years at the same place, it definitely feels weird to be stepping out of the comfort zone.
> 
> View attachment 5419001



Love the whole look!  Congratulations on your new job. I recently made a big leap into a whole new industry after working in my old one for 7 years and then staying at home with my son for a year. I was so nervous about the change but after 3 months on the new job, I’ve never been happier anywhere else! I hope that you find the same joy in this new role!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

poizenisxkandee said:


> Black Botkier Trigger with Silver Hardware. Wanted one way back in the day but didn't pan out - loved other Botkier styles and still have one but with the recent resurgence of 00s styles, jumped on this.
> View attachment 5416015
> 
> I was looking for a black leather bag with longish shoulder straps and lots of pockets and this seems to be right. Hunted down an older version - before the 2008/2009 rerelease and we'll before the 2017 or 2019ish? release as well.
> 
> View attachment 5416016
> 
> The placement of the nameplate as well as the plain interior and look of the leather (smooshy and not stiffer or more structured pebbled leather) helped me determine the Trigger era. While some early Triggers had zipper tabs instead of tassels, there was a lot of inconsistency at this time and poking through board archives I've seen this configuration on known authentic bags. Just ordered and can't wait til it arrives.
> 
> The only question is if the shoulder straps actually fit the way I want and confirming the measurements of the bag itself. I'm hoping for a medium but depending how the PM seller took the measurements, it might be a small. Time will tell lol.


Got this in the mail late last week!  Really excited to have this. It looked small when I unboxed it but the measurements did line up with the Medium size noted in reference threads on the forum.




It was a little dusty and pretty creased when I got it so it needed a little bit of cleaning and stuffing. Besides that though, it looks great and has a ton of pockets for organizing my things which I really like - everything can have its place.  Plain linen lining.  The leather is thick but not heavy and pebbled but still soft and slouchy, not too structured but also not super silky. There was a little tarnishing on the bottom/clasp but might try removing it with Brasso or something since it's not too much.  









Very comparable in capacity to the Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Mini. I like that the Botkier Trigger has longer straps that fit over the shoulder - I have big arms and can't get the RM over the arm onto the shoulder, but the Trigger fits as long as it isn't too stuffed.  





The length is smaller than the Balenciaga City but the height is similar and it's a bit wider but I think it can carry more just because of how it's shaped.





I'm sure comparison photos like this were common in like 2006 and maybe not needed now, but hey, why not. 

Overstuffed in these photos but just took out the shirts/towels I had in there to "move in" and looks a lot better than when I got it!


----------



## l.ch.

BagLadyT said:


> Here’s a pic of last month’s gifts and purchases. I never thought I’d be a tiny bag lover but found it is very practical when also carrying a diaper bag.
> View attachment 5418640


Love them!


----------



## l.ch.

I ordered another JW Pei bag, the Gabbi:


----------



## BagLadyT

l.ch. said:


> Love them!


Thank you!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Poléne un nano in taupe


----------



## Jereni

l.ch. said:


> I ordered another JW Pei bag, the Gabbi:
> View attachment 5421181



Very pretty color!


----------



## mariliz11

Fendi chain baguette


----------



## Tomsmom

mariliz11 said:


> Fendi chain baguette
> View attachment 5421856


Love it!


----------



## l.ch.

I didn’t want to buy another bag, but I found it 50% off… Staud Tommy bag.


----------



## skyqueen

l.ch. said:


> I didn’t want to buy another bag, but I found it 50% off… Staud Tommy bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421895


I saw these bags on Staud...so adorable, many patterns. I'm tempted!!!
I had a pet bag made by Staud...nicely made, conversation piece! My Dirty Harry bag


----------



## athousandmhiles24

l.ch. said:


> I didn’t want to buy another bag, but I found it 50% off… Staud Tommy bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421895


Does it slide off your shoulder when you use it? I heard many reviews that this bag does. It is cute though and I was tempted to buy but I got mixed reviews over it sliding on your shoulder.


----------



## indiaink

Well, this was going to be my secret, but I finally found an affordable hobo that combined the magnetic closure and pockets of the BV Cervo Hobo with the ultralux look of The Row's Bindle 3: I picked up a Molly G Pauly hobo in black. She's an American designer, bags made in the US. Seriously luxe leather. I'm picking up the Pauly in Bone, too. I've added a stock shot from Molly G so you can see how it looks better. Love the 'tuxedo' stripe!


----------



## vinotastic

I purchased these 2 during the farfetch sale. Pinko classic icon and proenza schouler large ruched tote.

The pinko is great because it’s my foray into white bag maintenance and a good test for if I ever want a lux white bag.

The tote is a stunner. I bought it for work but my laptop only fits vertically so not sure if it stays. But it’s sure pretty.


----------



## l.ch.

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Does it slide off your shoulder when you use it? I heard many reviews that this bag does. It is cute though and I was tempted to buy but I got mixed reviews over it sliding on your shoulder.


Haven’t used it yet. I suppose it slides, if you don’t use also your hand. That’s why I’m not sure I’m keeping it. It’s so pretty, though..


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Behno's mini-Ina bag in mango. Bright, fun summer bag.
> 
> View attachment 5415300


Beautiful color!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful color!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## sherrylynn

indiaink said:


> Well, this was going to be my secret, but I finally found an affordable hobo that combined the magnetic closure and pockets of the BV Cervo Hobo with the ultralux look of The Row's Bindle 3: I picked up a Molly G Pauly hobo in black. She's an American designer, bags made in the US. Seriously luxe leather. I'm picking up the Pauly in Bone, too. I've added a stock shot from Molly G so you can see how it looks better. Love the 'tuxedo' stripe!
> 
> View attachment 5421931
> View attachment 5421932


WOW!! Just checked out this website, and I see several hobos and crossbodies that I love!! This could be trouble for my bank balance.....


----------



## Sunshine mama

These 3 mini bag key fobs from Coach.


----------



## floridagirl

Sparkletastic said:


> I loved the entirety of the Prada fairy line and wish they would do something else whimsical like this!


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## l.ch.

Sunshine mama said:


> These 3 mini bag key fobs from Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422429
> View attachment 5422430
> View attachment 5422431


I want one too!!!! So cute… and it looks like a big key fob would fit! I don’t think I can find them in Europe…


----------



## l.ch.

skyqueen said:


> I saw these bags on Staud...so adorable, many patterns. I'm tempted!!!
> I had a pet bag made by Staud...nicely made, conversation piece! My Dirty Harry bag
> 
> View attachment 5421901


Do you mean that they painted your cutie dog on the bag? Adorable!


----------



## skyqueen

l.ch. said:


> Do you mean that they painted your cutie dog on the bag? Adorable!


Yes! Very reasonable and the bag was well made...they also customize clothes.








						CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT COLLECTION
					






					staud.clothing


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> These 3 mini bag key fobs from Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422429
> View attachment 5422430
> View attachment 5422431


After seeing your post, I somehow wound up navigating to the Coach Outlet and picking this up:


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> After seeing your post, I somehow wound up navigating to the Coach Outlet and picking this up:
> View attachment 5422717


I didn't see this one!
I just got it. 
I think it will look perfect with my denim rouge Alma BB!


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> I didn't see this one!
> I just got it.
> I think it will look perfect with my denim rouge Alma BB!


Yay!  The charms are amazing!


----------



## indiaink

sherrylynn said:


> WOW!! Just checked out this website, and I see several hobos and crossbodies that I love!! This could be trouble for my bank balance.....


Sorry - not sorry.   You can get 20% with Mobile20, I think.


----------



## sherrylynn

Thanks, I see the 20% off. Trying to talk myself out of buying the Sadie in black. In the past two months I've bought a Fount crossbody (love it, using it a lot!), a dressier Tory Burch for a wedding, and a Massai cut. So, I shoud probably slow my roll.....

Maybe in September.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> These 3 mini bag key fobs from Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422429
> View attachment 5422430
> View attachment 5422431


 They are adorable!     




sherrylynn said:


> Thanks, I see the 20% off. Trying to talk myself out of buying the Sadie in black. In the past two months I've bought a Fount crossbody (love it, using it a lot!), a dressier Tory Burch for a wedding, and a Massai cut. So, I shoud probably slow my roll.....
> 
> Maybe in September.


I love Fount! Which style and color did you get? Would you mind sharing a pic?


----------



## Jereni

So cute!!!



Sunshine mama said:


> These 3 mini bag key fobs from Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422429
> View attachment 5422430
> View attachment 5422431


----------



## BagLadyT




----------



## JenJBS

Fount came out with a limited edition leather. I couldn't resist.   And got a charm that matches the handles to clip on the D ring.

"This limited edition leather was tanned in Spain using an extract from fallen olive leaves. This method of tanning is a huge step forward in the leather industry in terms of creating cleaner and safer ways to tan leather. The olive tanning method is mineral free and doesn’t contain any chemicals that pollute the environment, food chain, or human health. Our Sandstone leather is finished with natural oils that emphasis the natural aesthetics of the hide, making each one beautifully unique."


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Fount came out with a limited edition leather. I couldn't resist.   And got a charm that matches the handles to clip on the D ring.
> 
> "This limited edition leather was tanned in Spain using an extract from fallen olive leaves. This method of tanning is a huge step forward in the leather industry in terms of creating cleaner and safer ways to tan leather. The olive tanning method is mineral free and doesn’t contain any chemicals that pollute the environment, food chain, or human health. Our Sandstone leather is finished with natural oils that emphasis the natural aesthetics of the hide, making each one beautifully unique."
> 
> View attachment 5424100
> View attachment 5424101


Gorgeous bag!
And that you for this tanning process info. 
It's really good to know that this type of process exists.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous bag!
> And that you for this tanning process info.
> It's really good to know that this type of process exists.



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## skyqueen

muchstuff said:


> Prada fairy tote...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366158


The one bag I regret not buying when it was originally introduced...I love this bag!


----------



## sherrylynn

JenJBS said:


> They are adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> I love Fount! Which style and color did you get? Would you mind sharing a pic?


I have the Arlo in the color wolf. I love it!! The quality is really excellent especially for the price point. It's small, just big enough to hold the essentials. I'll try to post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## JenJBS

sherrylynn said:


> I have the Arlo in the color wolf. I love it!! The quality is really excellent especially for the price point. It's small, just big enough to hold the essentials. I'll try to post a pic tomorrow.



Wolf seems like an interesting color. I totally agree about quality for the price point.


----------



## sherrylynn

JenJBS said:


> Wolf seems like an interesting color. I totally agree about quality for the price point.


Not the best picture. Wolf is a hard color to explain. I'm no usually a fan of brown bags, but I love this one. 
The Arlo is just big enough for 2 Calvis, my sunglass case, keys and lip gloss. Could probably fit some more small items. I really wish Fount would make the same style, but slightly bigger.


----------



## JenJBS

sherrylynn said:


> Not the best picture. Wolf is a hard color to explain. I'm no usually a fan of brown bags, but I love this one.
> The Arlo is just big enough for 2 Calvis, my sunglass case, keys and lip gloss. Could probably fit some more small items. I really wish Fount would make the same style, but slightly bigger.



Thank you for the pic!  That matches what Fount says about the color in a Facebook post. 'Our signature color Wolf is a beautiful, but difficult color to describe—it looks so different depending on where it is. Some say gray, some say brown, some say blue, and some even say purple!'


----------



## lemon42

New colour of the* Léo et Violette Mini Primo* : Vert Amande, I ordered it monday after seeing the colour on another model and received the bag today . I wish the picture did that pretty color justice (I tried to adjust the colour, but in vain, it is lighter and softer IRL). The true colour is close to that on the website. 




The leather is beautiful and shiny. The bag is well crafted and made in Italy. The brand is transparent about their production process (no mass production, eco-responsible etc..).

Highly recommended, especially if you like brands like Polène, Léo et Violette is a similar concept (high quality, fair price, short-circuit etc) with designs that tend to be perhaps more classic (ie see the Nova bag, a good Celine classic-box alternative).


----------



## Biogirl1

lemon42 said:


> New colour of the* Léo et Violette Mini Primo* : Vert Amande, I ordered it monday after seeing the colour on another model and received the bag today . I wish the picture did that pretty color justice (I tried to adjust the colour, but in vain, it is lighter and softer IRL). The true colour is close to that on the website.
> 
> View attachment 5425424
> 
> 
> The leather is beautiful and shiny. The bag is well crafted and made in Italy. The brand is transparent about their production process (no mass production, eco-responsible etc..).
> 
> Highly recommended, especially if you like brands like Polène, Léo et Violette is a similar concept (high quality, fair price, short-circuit etc) with designs that tend to be perhaps more classic (ie see the Nova bag, a good Celine classic-box alternative).


Thanks for recommending this company. I just went to the site and it looks like they have really beautiful bags!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Another Tory Burch for me  And on that note, has anyone seen my ticket to Ban Island?


----------



## Jereni

JVSXOXO said:


> Another Tory Burch for me  And on that note, has anyone seen my ticket to Ban Island?
> 
> View attachment 5426522



Yaaay bag twins!!! Lol I’m considering getting a THIRD one in this style. It’s just such a perfect little square shape with all these tailored details!

Your ticket to Ban Island probably ran away with mine to go have cocktails together.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Jereni said:


> Yaaay bag twins!!! Lol I’m considering getting a THIRD one in this style. It’s just such a perfect little square shape with all these tailored details!
> 
> Your ticket to Ban Island probably ran away with mine to go have cocktails together.



Ooh do you have two in the petite size? I saw one of them in the OOTD thread (I think it was a light pink?) and I just _loved_ the look of it. So I of course had to investigate and see what other colors it came in and then before I knew it, I had placed an order.  The combination of leather and suede (and even the canvas lining) reminds me of my favorite Coach bag (the Rogue), but this style is a bit more structured and chic. I look forward to wearing it!


----------



## BagLadyT




----------



## Narnanz

Just got this today..new to me Mullberry Blossom tote for a really good price...not that I know what the retail is one one of these.
Just loved the blue.
She has had a clean and condition as she had a bit of glitter stuck on her...but my trusty CPR got that off.
Moved into her already


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hermès Sac 404 in black Box leather, circa 1963. She is in nearly perfect condition and is ladylike with a steampunk edge that makes her totally modern. Almost 60 years old!  I am in awe!!!! I am honored to be the next caretaker for an obviously beloved possession.


----------



## Cool Breeze

BowieFan1971 said:


> Hermès Sac 404 in black Box leather, circa 1963. She is in nearly perfect condition and is ladylike with a steampunk edge that makes her totally modern. Almost 60 years old!  I am in awe!!!! I am honored to be the next caretaker for an obviously beloved possession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427867


What a beautiful bag!  Wear it in good health.


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Just got this today..new to me Mullberry Blossom tote for a really good price...not that I know what the retail is one one of these.
> Just loved the blue.
> She has had a clean and condition as she had a bit of glitter stuck on her...but my trusty CPR got that off.
> Moved into her already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427606



That blue is stunning!


----------



## whateve

sherrylynn said:


> Thanks, I see the 20% off. Trying to talk myself out of buying the Sadie in black. In the past two months I've bought a Fount crossbody (love it, using it a lot!), a dressier Tory Burch for a wedding, and a Massai cut. So, I shoud probably slow my roll.....
> 
> Maybe in September.


I'm tempted by the Scout in grey or the Megan in Saddle. It's hard to find a color I don't already have.


----------



## whateve

kate spade meringue small crossbody. It's made of incredibly soft nappa leather. Feels much more luxurious than its price point would suggest. The handle and strap are removable so you can use it as a clutch too.


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> View attachment 5429326
> View attachment 5429327
> View attachment 5429328
> 
> kate spade meringue small crossbody. It's made of incredibly soft nappa leather. Feels much more luxurious than its price point would suggest. The handle and strap are removable so you can use it as a clutch too.


Love this!


----------



## sherrylynn

whateve said:


> I'm tempted by the Scout in grey or the Megan in Saddle. It's hard to find a color I don't already have.


Yes, the Scout in black or grey is also calling me. I'm a little hesitant because I'm not finding many current reviews of thier products on line. Have you had any luck?


----------



## whateve

sherrylynn said:


> Yes, the Scout in black or grey is also calling me. I'm a little hesitant because I'm not finding many current reviews of thier products on line. Have you had any luck?


I haven't looked much, but haven't found any yet.


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Love this!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

A dear TPF member sold me her gorgeous Bal that I've wanted since the first time I saw her post it.


----------



## IntheOcean

JenJBS said:


> A dear TPF member sold me her gorgeous Bal that I've wanted since the first time I saw her post it.
> 
> View attachment 5429531


What a gorgeous shade of purple!! whoah. Congrats on getting your hands on this beauty, finally


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> What a gorgeous shade of purple!! whoah. Congrats on getting your hands on this beauty, finally



Thank you!     I still almost can't believe she was willing to sell it!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> A dear TPF member sold me her gorgeous Bal that I've wanted since the first time I saw her post it.
> 
> View attachment 5429531


Gorgeous! What color/season is this?


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Gorgeous! What color/season is this?



Thank you!     Not sure on the season. I think it's either grape or violet.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     Not sure on the season. I think it's either grape or violet.


F/W 07 LE grape/violet.


----------



## Tomsmom

This speedy 25 from 1999, could not resist the price and how well taken care of she was


----------



## ggressive

This pear satchel cutie at a Tory Burch outlet stood out to me during a bright sunshine-filled weekend in San Diego. I've recently been curating a more neutral toned minimal collection after some bag cleansing. So, she's a nice pop of color! Had an eye out for something bright green/yellow – a bit trendy – but the style feels classic and it definitely works with my overall closet color palette. 

Amending my recent bag ban to a luxury*** bag ban so she makes the cut.


----------



## JVSXOXO

ggressive said:


> This pear satchel cutie at a Tory Burch outlet stood out to me during a bright sunshine-filled weekend in San Diego. I've recently been curating a more neutral toned minimal collection after some bag cleansing. So, she's a nice pop of color! Had an eye out for something bright green/yellow – a bit trendy – but the style feels classic and it definitely works with my overall closet color palette.
> 
> Amending my recent bag ban to a luxury*** bag ban so she makes the cut.
> 
> View attachment 5430649
> View attachment 5430650



Another beauty!


----------



## Sa26

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 5427073


Really nice bags both. loved the Mormont in that camel beige tone.
balenciaga is also gorgeous but the marmont is my favorite.

it’s crazy YouTubers all say the marmont is out and I see it everywhere.


----------



## Christofle

Sa26 said:


> Really nice bags both. loved the Mormont in that camel beige tone.
> balenciaga is also gorgeous but the marmont is my favorite.
> 
> it’s crazy YouTubers all say the marmont is out and I see it everywhere.


Youtubers are out


----------



## BagLadyT

Sa26 said:


> Really nice bags both. loved the Mormont in that camel beige tone.
> balenciaga is also gorgeous but the marmont is my favorite.
> 
> it’s crazy YouTubers all say the marmont is out and I see it everywhere.



Thank you so much! Yes, I agree about the Marmont. All the YouTubers say that. I have always and will always love the Marmont! I also love my Neverfull and Speedy more than my Chanel bags and those bags are, “So out of style.” Lol!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> A dear TPF member sold me her gorgeous Bal that I've wanted since the first time I saw her post it.
> 
> View attachment 5429531


this is stunning! congrats


----------



## Kimbashop

I broke my bag ban while travelling abroad. While in Paris, I visited the beautiful Polene store. Service was excellent. I wanted to take back a few bags but restrained myself and brought back only one. She has already proven to be such a useful bag. The Numero Dix


----------



## IntheOcean

Givenchy Pandora in the size Mini, in dark blue (although it's somewhat faded now). Bought this a couple of days ago as an early Birthday present (it's today) Super pleased with it, holds quite a lot for a small bag and the shape makes it stand out easily.


----------



## BagLadyT

IntheOcean said:


> Givenchy Pandora in the size Mini, in dark blue (although it's somewhat faded now). Bought this a couple of days ago as an early Birthday present (it's today) Super pleased with it, holds quite a lot for a small bag and the shape makes it stand out easily.
> 
> View attachment 5432358



Happy birthday!


----------



## IntheOcean

BagLadyT said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

IntheOcean said:


> Givenchy Pandora in the size Mini, in dark blue (although it's somewhat faded now). Bought this a couple of days ago as an early Birthday present (it's today) Super pleased with it, holds quite a lot for a small bag and the shape makes it stand out easily.
> 
> View attachment 5432358


Very Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> this is stunning! congrats



Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

Kimbashop said:


> Very Happy Birthday to you!


Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

Got my first ‘quality’ straw bag this week! Bucket / ‘pail’ from Cesta Collective. Their story is cool - they work with a collective of weavers in Rwanda and then do finishing leather touches in Italy.

It’s ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS. I’m obsessed.


----------



## Christofle

Jereni said:


> Got my first ‘quality’ straw bag this week! Bucket / ‘pail’ from Cesta Collective. Their story is cool - they work with a collective of weavers in Rwanda and then do finishing leather touches in Italy.
> 
> It’s ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS. I’m obsessed.
> 
> View attachment 5433263


Fantastic piece


----------



## Jereni

Christofle said:


> Fantastic piece



Thank you so much!


----------



## Julija

Jereni said:


> Got my first ‘quality’ straw bag this week! Bucket / ‘pail’ from Cesta Collective. Their story is cool - they work with a collective of weavers in Rwanda and then do finishing leather touches in Italy.
> 
> It’s ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS. I’m obsessed.
> 
> View attachment 5433263


It is so beautiful, I love it. i've never heard of the brand but now i'm obsessed with their crossbody.


----------



## crystal_cat

This versace la greca envelope pouch


----------



## *Jenn*

balenciaga. s/s 2011. work w/ giant silver hardware. color: ardoise. 




Michael Kors. medium selma. steel gray.




both arrived today. hadnt intended to buy two bags in the same day, but sometimes it happens


----------



## IntheOcean

*Jenn* said:


> balenciaga. s/s 2011. work w/ giant silver hardware. color: ardoise.
> 
> View attachment 5434483
> 
> 
> Michael Kors. medium selma. steel gray.
> 
> View attachment 5434484
> 
> 
> both arrived today. hadnt intended to buy two bags in the same day, but sometimes it happens


Love the Bal!  Gorgeous color.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Not a purchase, but recent additions nonetheless. Raided my mom's closet while visiting family. 

Saddle River giraffe print bag 


Took an interest in it due to an inside joke with my fiancé about giraffes, but later found a photo of me as an infant with my grandma at the zoo and she was carrying this bag in the early 90s. 

Has an elephant locket keychain as a zipper pull. Doesn't look original to the bag but is nice! 



Also an unbranded (as far as I can tell) bucket bag. It's got panels of different metallic shades on the front and plain black on the back. I'm guessing it's also from the late 80s/early 90s. 






"Borrowing" from my mom's closet is an easy and inexpensive way to try out the bucket bag shape!


----------



## JenJBS

As a child of the 80's I couldn't resist this for $60...    Rebecca Minkoff Black Cat MAB.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sold a navy Gucci mono Boston bag, so I wanted an inexpensive navy bag to replace it. Found this sassy pre-loved Rebecca Minkoff in a chewy thick pebbled leather for less than I spent for dinner at a Mexican restaurant! I’ll take it!


----------



## ilawise26

Ever since i shared with my social media fam, this bag is a hot favourite- STAUD TOMMY ! From the STAUD sample SALE. Must say i got very lucky.
This is the spring '21 Tapestry Twilight print which didn't go into mass production and only samples were made as told to me by the brand. This feels like owning a piece of art due to the intricate beading. Not every design in Tommy is as complex as you can tell.


----------



## Norm.Core

I feel like I’ve been good  since I’ve moved a few bags recently. Got sidetracked with HG Hermes scarves but when I saw this, I knew it’s bag time once again. I can’t wait to get it!

My version of a “flap bag”. ❤


----------



## grayeve

I purchase this Le boy Chanel pre love. My concern is the hollogram. The 0 doesnt have strike. It looks off to me. Does anyone can tell me if this fake?


----------



## BowieFan1971

I got this for pre-loved Minkoff to see if a H Evie or Vespa is a good style bag for me. I figure if I reach for it a good bit, enjoy using it and it is functional for me, it would be worth investing in a H bag. It is the same basic dimensions as a PM. It cane with a detachable leather shoulder strap but I had this one already. For $40, what do I have to lose?


----------



## whateve

Norm.Core said:


> I feel like I’ve been good  since I’ve moved a few bags recently. Got sidetracked with HG Hermes scarves but when I saw this, I knew it’s bag time once again. I can’t wait to get it!
> 
> My version of a “flap bag”. ❤
> 
> View attachment 5437382
> View attachment 5437383
> View attachment 5437384


Has vintage vibes! who makes it?


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I got this for pre-loved Minkoff to see if a H Evie or Vespa is a good style bag for me. I figure if I reach for it a good bit, enjoy using it and it is functional for me, it would be worth investing in a H bag. It is the same basic dimensions as a PM. It cane with a detachable leather shoulder strap but I had this one already. For $40, what do I have to lose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437618


I'll be looking forward to your opinion. I've been tempted several times when I've seen this bag on ebay. Is it real leather?


----------



## whateve

grayeve said:


> I purchase this Le boy Chanel pre love. My concern is the hollogram. The 0 doesnt have strike. It looks off to me. Does anyone can tell me if this fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437385


This isn't an authentication thread. I don't think we have a Chanel authenticator at the moment.


----------



## Norm.Core

whateve said:


> Has vintage vibes! who makes it?


It’s from “Professor E”, a Taiwanese edgy/streetwear brand. There’s a small boutique here in Sydney that’s a stockist for them and I saw the mini-version of this bag. 

After fondling the soft leather and loving the distressed silver hardware, I knew I had to find out if they had a bigger version and sought them out online. Price point is bang on the money. I’ve been looking for a bag like this for a long time.


----------



## Kimbashop

Norm.Core said:


> It’s from “Professor E”, a Taiwanese edgy/streetwear brand. There’s a small boutique here in Sydney that’s a stockist for them and I saw the mini-version of this bag.
> 
> After fondling the soft leather and loving the distressed silver hardware, I knew I had to find out if they had a bigger version and sought them out online. Price point is bang on the money. I’ve been looking for a bag like this for a long time.


LOVE this bag design. You've got me looking at their website now.


----------



## Norm.Core

Kimbashop said:


> LOVE this bag design. You've got me looking at their website now.


It’s more apparel than accessories but omg, that mini-bag almost came home with me, even if it’s more like a necklace/non-sense accessory to pump up an outfit.  They have a corset belt that is on my wishlist.

This brand gave me Yohji vibes. ❤️


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> As a child of the 80's I couldn't resist this for $60...    Rebecca Minkoff Black Cat MAB.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437139



Very fun!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Very fun!!!



Thank you, Jereni!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Norm.Core said:


> I feel like I’ve been good  since I’ve moved a few bags recently. Got sidetracked with HG Hermes scarves but when I saw this, I knew it’s bag time once again. I can’t wait to get it!
> 
> My version of a “flap bag”. ❤
> 
> View attachment 5437382
> View attachment 5437383
> View attachment 5437384



Absolutely fantastic !! 
I love it


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> A dear TPF member sold me her gorgeous Bal that I've wanted since the first time I saw her post it.
> 
> View attachment 5429531


Love the color and the texture on the leather!
Is this your first big bag???


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> I broke my bag ban while travelling abroad. While in Paris, I visited the beautiful Polene store. Service was excellent. I wanted to take back a few bags but restrained myself and brought back only one. She has already proven to be such a useful bag. The Numero Dix
> View attachment 5432297


This is a very pretty bag. I love the color!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the color and the texture on the leather!
> Is this your first big bag???



Thank you!   The color and leather are TDF! I've had a few (non-designer) big bags. I just used them to carry college or library books, or stuff when I'd visit family;; rather than as everyday bags.


----------



## phoenixfeather

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## JenJBS

I'm hopeless when it comes to Ban Island. 

But my light pink RM camera bag will be going to the local shelter for victims of domestic violence. I haven't worn it forever, and never wore it a lot. Too paranoid of color transfer given how pale it is. And this is such a rich, saturated color.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> I'm hopeless when it comes to Ban Island.
> 
> But my light pink RM camera bag will be going to the local shelter for victims of domestic violence. I haven't worn it forever, and never wore it a lot. Too paranoid of color transfer given how pale it is. And this is such a rich, saturated color.
> 
> View attachment 5442152


Beautiful fuchsia!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Beautiful fuchsia!



Thank you!


----------



## tealocean

JenJBS said:


> I'm hopeless when it comes to Ban Island.
> 
> But my light pink RM camera bag will be going to the local shelter for victims of domestic violence. I haven't worn it forever, and never wore it a lot. Too paranoid of color transfer given how pale it is. And this is such a rich, saturated color.
> 
> View attachment 5442152


Beautiful! This color is stunning!


----------



## JenJBS

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! This color is stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Michael Kors Sloan Patchwork Denim.

Happy birthday to me!


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> Michael Kors Sloan Patchwork Denim.
> 
> Happy birthday to me!



Happy Birthday!


----------



## tealocean

SakuraSakura said:


> Michael Kors Sloan Patchwork Denim.
> 
> Happy birthday to me!


Happy Birthday to you SakuraSakura!!  That's beautiful patchwork. I like how they have different shades of denim!


----------



## XCCX

The most perfect caramel shade bag! Perfect for all occasions. Love my first Dior Caro


----------



## phoenixfeather




----------



## Sunshine mama

SakuraSakura said:


> Michael Kors Sloan Patchwork Denim.
> 
> Happy birthday to me!


Happy belated birthday!
Your bagvis adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

phoenixfeather said:


> View attachment 5443818


Love the  freshness !


----------



## Sferics

phoenixfeather said:


> View attachment 5443818



Oh wow, this bag looks absolutely awesome.
That color is so gorgeous!
But it looks so delicate, especially the strap - I would not even dare to touch it.
I have one in bougainville and even in this color I'm afraid to ruin the strap just with my clean hands.


Last bag I bought was this baby



and this tote from the Kipling x MTV collaboration I ordered one hour ago 
I hope it looks as cool as in the pics


----------



## phoenixfeather

Sferics said:


> Oh wow, this bag looks absolutely awesome.
> That color is so gorgeous!
> But it looks so delicate, especially the strap - I would not even dare to touch it.
> I have one in bougainville and even in this color I'm afraid to ruin the strap just with my clean hands.
> 
> 
> Last bag I bought was this baby
> View attachment 5444010
> 
> 
> and this tote from the Kipling x MTV collaboration I ordered one hour ago
> I hope it looks as cool as in the pics
> 
> View attachment 5444013



It's definitely a summer bag for me. It already has color transfer on the back from the first use but I don't mind it. I've always loved light colored bags, but I have a darker Evelyne for autumn and winter.


----------



## Sferics

phoenixfeather said:


> It's definitely a summer bag for me. It already has color transfer on the back from the first use but I don't mind it. I've always loved light colored bags, but I have a darker Evelyne for autumn and winter.


I like where your head's at


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Disney x Kate Spade Minnie Mouse backpack as a gift. It's my first Disney bag in any brand


----------



## Jktgal

poizenisxkandee said:


> Has an elephant locket keychain as a zipper pull. Doesn't look original to the bag but is nice!
> View attachment 5434943



I had several of these elephant keychains. I don't remember where I got them - maybe India or Thailand? Mine had a hidden compartment, it was really cool. Yours might, too. Not sure what they were for but maybe to hold pills or joint? Ha


----------



## BowieFan1971

Pre-loved Prada in yummy Vitello Daino leather. She looked rough out of the box, but after some TLC she doesn’t anymore!


----------



## Amazona

Oops.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Biogirl1

Polene tonca in duo ecru!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Pre-loved Fendi Selleria mini tote…great leather, cute little shape


----------



## JenJBS

From a company called Lusher.co


----------



## Sunshine mama

Moynat Yoyo. A light, perfect circle bag with a cute top handle.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Moynat Yoyo. A light, perfect circle bag with a cute top handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5516186



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


Thank you!


----------



## 880

ilawise26 said:


> Ever since i shared with my social media fam, this bag is a hot favourite- STAUD TOMMY ! From the STAUD sample SALE. Must say i got very lucky.
> This is the spring '21 Tapestry Twilight print which didn't go into mass production and only samples were made as told to me by the brand. This feels like owning a piece of art due to the intricate beading. Not every design in Tommy is as complex as you can tell.
> 
> View attachment 5437326
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437327
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437330


Love this! The beading reminds me of some of the recent Lady Dior Art bags


----------



## Cali2HI

Goyard Artois PM in black and black in on Rodeo Beverly Hills.


----------



## Swanky

Most recent


----------



## JVSXOXO

I started out with the first bag (Rebecca Minkoff Edie Crossbody) and loved everything about it aside from the leather - it proved to be a bit too far off from my usual style. I returned it and went with the regular leather version and I love it!


----------



## Julija

Polene!


----------



## carmen56

Ferragamo Iconic Top Handle Gancini in rosso.


----------



## Tomsmom

carmen56 said:


> Ferragamo Iconic Top Handle Gancini in rosso.
> 
> View attachment 5538757


Beautiful design!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Dolce and Gabbana Nuevo Celtic hobo…ciao bella!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Wow, beautiful bag! Love the stitching and the giant studs.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Dolce and Gabbana Nuevo Celtic hobo…ciao bella!!!
> 
> View attachment 5538974
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538975


----------



## sdkitty

vintage Marc Jacobs Stella


----------



## elisabettaverde

Biogirl1 said:


> Polene tonca in duo ecru!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510789
> View attachment 5510790


Beautiful color!!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Mid-June I visited London and Paris and purchased this supple YSL backpack from Harrod’s in the most delicious cream color…
I really meant to take my time enjoying the store before committing to anything but the taxi driver just happened to drop us off at this particular entrance and there was the YSL department, fully stocked and empty of customers!! The SA went to a few floors looking for this bag since the system showed one left in this color.  We spent more time in the chocolate hall and specialty foods section than purchasing this bag.


----------



## anachronism

Be Quilt My Heart satchel from Betsey Johnson. Waiting for her arrival! The rainbow chain convinced me to buy her.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just ordered it today, Polene  Numero Neuf in Taupe.. fingers crossed that it will live up to its "reviews"


----------



## JenJBS

Love my Brandon Blackwood barrel bag, and have been low-key interested in Frye for a few years. Plus, @sdkitty - who I know has excellent taste! - says the brand doesn't get enough attention/love. So, I'm going to try a Frye Barrel Bag.


----------



## Katinahat

I bought this Coach camera bag because I wanted a fun bag with a branded strap. I loved the Loewe Small Gate but this was in the sales and a much more reasonable way to try out the style.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Love my Brandon Blackwood barrel bag, and have been low-key interested in Frye for a few years. Plus, @sdkitty - who I know has excellent taste! - says the brand doesn't get enough attention/love. So, I'm going to try a Frye Barrel Bag.
> 
> View attachment 5576405


That's very cute!


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Love my Brandon Blackwood barrel bag, and have been low-key interested in Frye for a few years. Plus, @sdkitty - who I know has excellent taste! - says the brand doesn't get enough attention/love. So, I'm going to try a Frye Barrel Bag.
> 
> View attachment 5576405


just googled fry barrel bag....looks interesting.  what color?


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> That's very cute!


Thank you!   



sdkitty said:


> just googled fry barrel bag....looks interesting.  what color?


Cognac


----------



## Tomsmom

My first Saint Laurent, I had to have it after holding it, my dog brushed against me as I left the house excuse the dog hair, jeez!


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Cognac


looks like it will be a great durable everyday bag


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Tomsmom said:


> My first Saint Laurent, I had to have it after holding it, my dog brushed against me as I left the house excuse the dog hair, jeez!
> 
> View attachment 5576690



My cats must "approve" of every item of clothing by leaving their fur all over it before I leave the house.


----------



## anachronism

Betsey got me again.
Luv Betsey Stela Mini Crossbody in Seafoam.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage LV Cabas Mezzo for travel and overnights


----------



## Tomsmom

BowieFan1971 said:


> Vintage LV Cabas Mezzo for travel and overnights
> 
> View attachment 5577832


Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JVSXOXO said:


> I started out with the first bag (Rebecca Minkoff Edie Crossbody) and loved everything about it aside from the leather - it proved to be a bit too far off from my usual style. I returned it and went with the regular leather version and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5538731
> View attachment 5538730


Oh my goodness. I LOVE the leather in the first picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Dolce and Gabbana Nuevo Celtic hobo…ciao bella!!!
> 
> View attachment 5538974
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538975


It's so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carmen56 said:


> Ferragamo Iconic Top Handle Gancini in rosso.
> 
> View attachment 5538757


Simply beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Love my Brandon Blackwood barrel bag, and have been low-key interested in Frye for a few years. Plus, @sdkitty - who I know has excellent taste! - says the brand doesn't get enough attention/love. So, I'm going to try a Frye Barrel Bag.
> 
> View attachment 5576405


I've been eyeing this bag. It's so cute. Could you do a size comparison with the fossil purple bag?


----------



## JVSXOXO

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness. I LOVE the leather in the first picture!


I think there are lots of great ways it could be styled! But it didn’t really work for what I had in mind.


----------



## citybaglady

I absolutely do not need another bag, but I found this cutie on sale, and the color is to die for!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I've been eyeing this bag. It's so cute. Could you do a size comparison with the fossil purple bag?


Thank you, Sunshine!    I will be happy to do a size comparison for you. Should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Kimbashop

citybaglady said:


> I absolutely do not need another bag, but I found this cutie on sale, and the color is to die for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578402


congrats! I absolutely love my Tiny. I took it with me on a 3 month trip and it was a great little travel bag.


----------



## whateve

citybaglady said:


> I absolutely do not need another bag, but I found this cutie on sale, and the color is to die for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578402


It's gorgeous! I wish I had discovered the sale when the good colors were still available.


----------



## tealocean

citybaglady said:


> I absolutely do not need another bag, but I found this cutie on sale, and the color is to die for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578402


I saw the color before reading and thought those exact words! Gorgeous!


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

I ordered the neon green brick bag from Noella (Danish company) yesterday. 
I have no idea which photo represent the color the best


----------



## ilawise26

880 said:


> Love this! The beading reminds me of some of the recent Lady Dior Art bags


You’re so right . The oriental blue and white pottery style ! Staud made a print of their own which is what they used in clothing and this particular bag which they didn’t launch for masses


----------



## JVSXOXO

Coach Cassie 19 in Chalk


----------



## anachronism

Another Betsey Johnson. I love the rainbow chain! It's a satchel with a long, detachable crossbody strap.


----------



## Julija

this tiny longchamp!


----------



## Tomsmom

JVSXOXO said:


> Coach Cassie 19 in Chalk
> View attachment 5580609


I love this!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Tomsmom said:


> I love this!


Thank you, I’ve had my eye on it for a little while!


----------



## amateurjeweler

Tomsmom said:


> My first Saint Laurent, I had to have it after holding it, my dog brushed against me as I left the house excuse the dog hair, jeez!
> 
> View attachment 5576690


Aww it’s puppy glitter lol. I have the same issue with black fabric bags. I’ve learned to keep a little lint roller with me. And accepted living with a few errant hairs.


----------



## Want Problem

Still waiting for arrival tomorrow.  Snagged the 2 Cassies from Nordstrom sale (red/orange and chalk color block) and then i saw the Cassie 19 in sport red on Coach.com.  Couldn’t resist.  I have just been so into wearing colors for the last few years. i even love Cerise. I tend to wear very straight forward Light Stone and Navy close so the colored bags seem to go with everything.  Can’t wait to see the sport red.  I had to run to the DR this morning and it was raining so i threw on my under armor light lime green rain jacket and stone shorts navy shoes white Tshirt and the Red/Orange rocked the lime jacket. Never would have put those two together.  Even my Dr. Said omg i love that bag.  I said too late sold out

i have broken my hard fast rule on the cassie 19.  Never pay full price for a coach bag.  Well this one just may be worth breaking the rule for.  I decided after seeing Poshmark and ebay prices ridiculous that i will just pay new from coach and if i don’t like it easy return.  So i don’t want to miss the opportunity and only route is resellers market.  Nope.  I a tired of the definition NWT but oh the tag fell off and oh scuffed and dented in closet.  Total Rip.  So glad i got the cassies at the sale they are insanely priced and one bozo reposhed the chalk bag that was just released in July and she bought it the week before she reposhed it stating that “oh this is reposhed and i am just cycling through my wardrobe for something NEW” she didn’t even have the bag for a week before “reposting” sorry for Posh sellers on here but it is true.


----------



## phoenixfeather

Evelyne PM in noir


----------



## JVSXOXO

Want Problem said:


> Still waiting for arrival tomorrow.  Snagged the 2 Cassies from Nordstrom sale (red/orange and chalk color block) and then i saw the Cassie 19 in sport red on Coach.com.  Couldn’t resist.  I have just been so into wearing colors for the last few years. i even love Cerise. I tend to wear very straight forward Light Stone and Navy close so the colored bags seem to go with everything.  Can’t wait to see the sport red.  I had to run to the DR this morning and it was raining so i threw on my under armor light lime green rain jacket and stone shorts navy shoes white Tshirt and the Red/Orange rocked the lime jacket. Never would have put those two together.  Even my Dr. Said omg i love that bag.  I said too late sold out
> 
> i have broken my hard fast rule on the cassie 19.  Never pay full price for a coach bag.  Well this one just may be worth breaking the rule for.  I decided after seeing Poshmark and ebay prices ridiculous that i will just pay new from coach and if i don’t like it easy return.  So i don’t want to miss the opportunity and only route is resellers market.  Nope.  I a tired of the definition NWT but oh the tag fell off and oh scuffed and dented in closet.  Total Rip.  So glad i got the cassies at the sale they are insanely priced and one bozo reposhed the chalk bag that was just released in July and she bought it the week before she reposhed it stating that “oh this is reposhed and i am just cycling through my wardrobe for something NEW” she didn’t even have the bag for a week before “reposting” sorry for Posh sellers on here but it is true.


This was exactly my experience with my Cassie 19. I did get a 10% Coach Insiders coupon so I essentially didn’t pay tax on it. But a small deal is better than none, and much better coming straight from the boutique than paying inflated resellers’ prices.


----------



## JenJBS

A brown  paper leather bag, for when I only need a few things from the grocery store. From an Etsy shop. Truly hand made.

'This soft leather starts off light brown, then is hand-dyed brown, washed, polished, randomly dyed brown, washed and finished. The result is a piece of unique and raw soft leather.

The bag is hand stitched. The interior is non-lined, keeping a natural touch of suede leather.'


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> A brown  paper leather bag, for when I only need a few things from the grocery store. From an Etsy shop. Truly hand made.
> 
> 'This soft leather starts off light brown, then is hand-dyed brown, washed, polished, randomly dyed brown, washed and finished. The result is a piece of unique and raw soft leather.
> 
> The bag is hand stitched. The interior is non-lined, keeping a natural touch of suede leather.'
> 
> View attachment 5583690


This is the coolest bag! I love how it resembles a brown paper lunch sack.


----------



## Tomsmom

Found this new to me beauty


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> This is the coolest bag! I love how it resembles a brown paper lunch sack.



Thank you!      Same!   Almost makes me want to pack a lunch to work. Almost...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

^ And then pray one of your co-workers doesn't throw it out thinking it's trash!


----------



## JenJBS

Vanilla Bean said:


> ^ And then pray one of your co-workers doesn't throw it out thinking it's trash!


Considering the time the creator spent hand sewing this bag, extremely rude to imply it looks like it should be thrown out as trash. The leather is soft and doesn't feel anything like trash.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> A brown  paper leather bag, for when I only need a few things from the grocery store. From an Etsy shop. Truly hand made.
> 
> 'This soft leather starts off light brown, then is hand-dyed brown, washed, polished, randomly dyed brown, washed and finished. The result is a piece of unique and raw soft leather.
> 
> The bag is hand stitched. The interior is non-lined, keeping a natural touch of suede leather.'
> 
> View attachment 5583690


I was wondering when you might post this one! Enjoy


----------



## jellyv

JenJBS said:


> A brown  paper leather bag, for when I only need a few things from the grocery store. From an Etsy shop. Truly hand made.
> 
> 'This soft leather starts off light brown, then is hand-dyed brown, washed, polished, randomly dyed brown, washed and finished. The result is a piece of unique and raw soft leather.
> 
> The bag is hand stitched. The interior is non-lined, keeping a natural touch of suede leather.'
> 
> View attachment 5583690


So artistic and fun.  I think I saw some bags with this concept before, perhaps years ago.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> I was wondering when you might post this one! Enjoy


Thank you!   




jellyv said:


> So artistic and fun.  I think I saw some bags with this concept before, perhaps years ago.


Thank you!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

JenJBS said:


> Considering the time the creator spent hand sewing this bag, extremely rude to imply it looks like it should be thrown out as trash. The leather is soft and doesn't feel anything like trash.


I'm not implying that at all! See the emoji at the end of my comment? However, a clueless co-worker might think that given its striking resemblance to a brown paper bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Vanilla Bean said:


> I'm not implying that at all! See the emoji at the end of my comment? However, a clueless co-worker might think that given its striking resemblance to a brown paper bag.


Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Want Problem

JVSXOXO said:


> This was exactly my experience with my Cassie 19. I did get a 10% Coach Insiders coupon so I essentially didn’t pay tax on it. But a small deal is better than none, and much better coming straight from the boutique than paying inflated resellers’ prices.


Yep for some reason a bag bought from the store at a reasonable price just feels better wearing.  $295 (I didn’t get the coupon i ran out of email addresses a long time ago :o) )


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jellyv said:


> So artistic and fun.


Yes. I would display it as a fun piece of art.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

This came today! Noella Brick Bag in Neon green. Fauxe/vegan leather and retails for about 100 USD.￼


----------



## JVSXOXO

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> This came today! Noella Brick Bag in Neon green. Fauxe/vegan leather and retails for about 100 USD.￼
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586141


It looks like it should glow in the dark


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

JVSXOXO said:


> It looks like it should glow in the dark


 I certainly felt like it was eye-catching when I saw people staring at it when at the grocery store


----------



## Esquared72

New to me Falabella three-chain in Navy. Doesn't even look like it's ever been used - still had the plastic on the logo disk. This is my third Falabella but my first in the foldover. Loving this dark shade of Navy!


----------



## Allthingsheart

I didn't buy this my friend got me this as a pre-40th birthday present. It is a mini preloved vintage handtooled handbag. Its toy size.


----------



## XCCX

I went bold this time!


----------



## fettfleck

Couldn‘t pass that deal and got me the Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch. What a gorgeous bag and color. So lucky.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

These two came today, both Polene - numero Neuf in Cognac and the mini Half Moon wallet inn Sienna


----------



## JenJBS

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> These two came today, both Polene - numero Neuf in Cognac and the mini Half Moon wallet inn Sienna
> View attachment 5588430


Beautiful!


----------



## Jereni

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> These two came today, both Polene - numero Neuf in Cognac and the mini Half Moon wallet inn Sienna
> View attachment 5588430



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jereni

Another straw bucket from Cesta Collective.  I might like this even more than the first one.


----------



## IntheOcean

fettfleck said:


> Couldn‘t pass that deal and got me the Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch. What a gorgeous bag and color. So lucky.
> 
> View attachment 5588329


That picture!   I feel like I really need this to keep me motivated when I'm exercising or studying.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Jereni said:


> Another straw bucket from Cesta Collective.  I might like this even more than the first one.
> 
> View attachment 5588493


Lovely bag, and what a perfect match with your bracelet!


----------



## IntheOcean

Rebecca Minkoff, already switched into it! Leather is wonderfully soft.


----------



## tflowers921

My husband bought me this for my bday last week, Dagne Do we Micah crossbody in Goji


----------



## fettfleck

IntheOcean said:


> That picture!   I feel like I really need this to keep me motivated when I'm exercising or studying.


I know! It is so good. I have several of those collages. They are from Denis Pfabe, a German author who also is a collage artist!


----------



## IntheOcean

I'll be sure to check out his works, thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Summer sale, plus a gift certificate, and I couldn't resist. 
Behno Mini-Ina in red!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

I couldn't resist today❤️


----------



## starrynite_87

This vintage beauty I ordered from a Japanese seller on Tradesy.


----------



## JenJBS

starrynite_87 said:


> This vintage beauty I ordered from a Japanese seller on Tradesy.
> 
> View attachment 5590602



Congratulations!


----------



## XCCX

Another beauty just joined!


----------



## keishapie1973

Polene Neuf in cognac


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage navy mono with red Gucci Abbey hobo. I wear a lot of denim so this will be great!


----------



## tflowers921

My first RM, mini five zip


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Sisters for life  I have come to love with or without flaws. I guess I am not picky with bags eh?


----------



## Molly0

This 20 year old hasn’t left my side since joining me.


----------



## Tomsmom

Molly0 said:


> This 20 year old hasn’t left my side since joining me.
> 
> View attachment 5600360


Beautiful!


----------



## Molly0

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## crystal_cat

This fun adidas bag, love the casual vibe it has


----------



## LilOshawott

Alma BB in Gold Miel 


and this Tory Burch, such a nice little black bag! You can tell I have a thing for silver hardware lol


----------



## antschulina

This Maje M bag in beige


----------



## Tomsmom

LilOshawott said:


> Alma BB in Gold Miel
> View attachment 5603057
> 
> and this Tory Burch, such a nice little black bag! You can tell I have a thing for silver hardware lol
> View attachment 5603058


That Alma is sleek!


----------



## Christofle

LilOshawott said:


> Alma BB in Gold Miel
> View attachment 5603057
> 
> and this Tory Burch, such a nice little black bag! You can tell I have a thing for silver hardware lol
> View attachment 5603058


That alma in honey


----------



## leechiyong

Coach Rogue 12:


----------



## Cool Breeze

leechiyong said:


> Coach Rogue 12:
> View attachment 5603738


Beautiful bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

leechiyong said:


> Coach Rogue 12:
> View attachment 5603738


  I can't stop staring at it! So beautiful!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Turquoise RM mini mini morning after. Secondhand bargain find, was missing the tassels so I picked up some craft store leather lace to spruce it up. Thinking they will soften over time/with use.


----------



## JenJBS

poizenisxkandee said:


> Turquoise RM mini mini morning after. Secondhand bargain find, was missing the tassels so I picked up some craft store leather lace to spruce it up. Thinking they will soften over time/with use.
> 
> View attachment 5604311
> 
> View attachment 5604312



Beautiful color!


----------



## adlgel

floop said:


> I just received the work tote I had been searching high and low for that I thought only existed in my head, it's the KAAI Pyramid midi tote in forest green. Beautiful dark green leather, silver hardware, minimal design but super functional with a bunch of pockets inside. Fits a 13" laptop and zips closed. It's a dream!! Leather seems great but looking forward to seeing how it wears as I've never really heard anyone mention this brand before


Hi floop - I've been on a search for a new work tote and found this one.  I did end up getting a Mulberry Bayswater tote and am waiting for that to arrive, but if for some reason that doesn't work out, this Kaai bag is my plan B.  But at 2.6 lbs it seems like it is on the heavier side.  How did you find it as a daily work bag?  Thanks.


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Coach Rogue 12:
> View attachment 5603738


I didn't know this bag came in a 12!! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My DD2 loves funky things,  so I surprised her  with the Coach x Wesselmann Swinger and the charm. She loves them so much. She told me this is her favorite bag!
These are regular Coach store items, but I got them from the outlet at 40% off for the bag, and 50% for the charm,  plus an extra 15% off!!!
I forgot to take pictures before I sent them to her(I was so excited for her to have these), so I'll have to ask her for the photos,  or wait until she visits me.


----------



## JenJBS

Jane duffle bag from Go Forth Goods.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Jane duffle bag from Go Forth Goods.
> 
> View attachment 5608615


I really love the barrel shape of this bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love the barrel shape is this bag!


Same!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hi everyone. I never thought I'd get a Phillip Lim mini Pashli bag but when I saw it on Zalando for 50% off, I thought why not? I've only read and see good reviews about this bag. So it came. The bag is not only well-designed and well-made but it's also well-thought. I got the cobalt blue with gunmetal hardware. Buuuuit.... The bag didn't come with a dustbag. SMGDH @ Zalando. So here's the bag (with my MCM bag strap). Keep or return?!?!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Late night purchase. 
This color was only being sold in Europe, so I kept looking, and this gorgeous canyon multi popped up from Macy's, so I was ecstatic to get it!

I'm planning on wearing it with my Coach Circle bag in a similar color(I'm hoping it's a close match), and also with my Fendi velvet FF mini Mama baguette.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sunshine mama said:


> Late night purchase.
> This color was only being sold in Europe, so I kept looking, and this gorgeous canyon multi popped up from Macy's, so I was ecstatic to get it!
> 
> I'm planning on wearing it with my Coach Circle bag in a similar color(I'm hoping it's a close match), and also with my Fendi velvet FF mini Mama baguette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609472
> View attachment 5609473


Oh my God! The tiny little handle is so cute!


----------



## antschulina

Maje Basket bag in mini size


----------



## XCCX

Bright pink Dior!


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> Jane duffle bag from Go Forth Goods.


I love this! You have the best taste!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> I love this! You have the best taste!



Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Molly0 said:


> This 20 year old hasn’t left my side since joining me.
> 
> View attachment 5600360


Prada?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love the barrel shape of this bag!


+1!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Prada- the leather *chef’s kiss*


----------



## sagg99

I love the unique shape of this bag.  Bordrini Selleria Opera line


----------



## mycorreia

I picked up my FENDI baguette after a 4 month wait whilst it was being made to order. It arrived just in time for my birthday and I couldn’t be happier


----------



## jblended

sagg99 said:


> I love the unique shape of this bag. Bordrini Selleria Opera line


A stunner! That looks like full grain veg tan leather, so I'd bet it smells divine as well. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## whateve

mycorreia said:


> I picked up my FENDI baguette after a 4 month wait whilst it was being made to order. It arrived just in time for my birthday and I couldn’t be happier


It's gorgeous!


----------



## mycorreia

whateve said:


> It's gorgeous!


Thank you so much


----------



## Molly0

BowieFan1971 said:


> Prada?


Yup


----------



## BowieFan1971

Molly0 said:


> Yup


Love that Vitello Daino leather!!!! So thick, supple and chewy!


----------



## Molly0

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love that Vitello Daino leather!!!! So thick, supple and chewy!


Yes they don’t “make em like that anymore”.


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 5612778


Nice style, it's faux leather? They don't do animal leather, do they?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Nice style, it's faux leather? They don't do animal leather, do they?


It's peppled calfskin and suede leather . Faux leather is not for me


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> It's peppled calfskin and suede leather . Faux leather is not for me


 I had a senior moment and mixed them up with a local company. What’s the style called?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> I had a senior moment and mixed them up with a local company. What’s the style called?


I know that only too well ... 


			https://clothbase.com/items/3ea31528_rag-bone-black-grand-shopper-tote_rag-and-bone


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> I know that only too well ...
> 
> 
> https://clothbase.com/items/3ea31528_rag-bone-black-grand-shopper-tote_rag-and-bone


Thanks, looks really comfy to carry.


----------



## sophiegray

Chanel 19


----------



## tolliv

1. Hermes Evelyne TPM
2. Fendi Medium Baguette & (Mini not pictured)
3. Fendi ISEEU Petite Peekaboo 
4. Tom Ford Tote (not pictured)
5. Gucci Top Handle (not pictured)


----------



## muchstuff

My first Dior, an oldie…


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> My first Dior, an oldie…
> 
> View attachment 5615830


That is Gorgeous!!


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> My first Dior, an oldie…
> 
> View attachment 5615830


Love this bag!


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Love this bag!





Narnanz said:


> That is Gorgeous!!


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Couldn't resist this cutie!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> My first Dior, an oldie…
> 
> View attachment 5615830


That is a lovely choice! I’ve been very impressed with the quality of Dior bags (I have one from 2015).


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Couldn't resist this cutie!
> View attachment 5616107


Well I can see why. It’s adorable!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> That is a lovely choice! I’ve been very impressed with the quality of Dior bags (I have one from 2015).


This one is apparently from 2005.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Well I can see why. It’s adorable!


Thank you!


----------



## Yuki85

Got both from the outlets! 54%off


----------



## XCCX

XCCX said:


> Bright pink Dior!
> 
> View attachment 5610990


Received today!


----------



## whateve

Yuki85 said:


> Got both from the outlets! 54%off
> 
> View attachment 5616846


That little one is so cute!


----------



## TitaniaWilliams

I bought this Gucci Creole. I like this canvas because it reminds me of when I used to go to Gucci as a teenager. 
It's vintage and I got it for a really good deal (150€). I don't know how old it is and I don't even know if it's real or not (I did my research but who knows)
In my opinion, this is a bag that looks so bad in picture, but it's just perfect when you wear it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tolliv said:


> 1. Hermes Evelyne TPM
> 2. Fendi Medium Baguette & (Mini not pictured)
> 3. Fendi ISEEU Petite Peekaboo
> 4. Tom Ford Tote (not pictured)
> 5. Gucci Top Handle (not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 5614564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614566


Love everything you got, especially the Fendi Peekaboo!
And I would love to see your Gucci top handle!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Hermes Museau in Veau Chamonix, not sure of exact color name


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Vintage Hermes Museau in Veau Chamonix, not sure of exact color name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618271


I love this color!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this color!


Me too!!!


----------



## tolliv

Sunshine mama said:


> Love everything you got, especially the Fendi Peekaboo!
> And I would love to see your Gucci top handle!


The top handle is beautiful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tolliv said:


> The top handle is beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 5619228
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619231


I was in love with this bag when it first came out. I thought I would wait and get one pre loved eventually.  It's IMPOSSIBLE  to find one preloved,  AND the price shot up since I first saw it. It's soooo gorgeous.  I love the shape.
Congrats and thank you for sharing!


----------



## Sibelle

The Strathberry East West. This is such a lovely bag


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Sibelle said:


> The Strathberry East West. This is such a lovely bag
> View attachment 5619536



Oh that is REALLY pretty.  Off to learn about this brand.


----------



## Love4MK

Needless to say I’ve been a little naughty!  The navy blue Antigona arrived today from Fashionphile and she is in PRISTINE condition and such a rich navy. So hard to pick which one to use!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I finally found her !


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> I finally found her !
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621420
> View attachment 5621421


Lucky you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> I finally found her !
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621420
> View attachment 5621421


Congratulations!!


----------



## Kansashalo

Finally got my Telfar!!!!


----------



## sophiegray

This lovely white bag!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Got through wedding season realizing I didn't have a lot of great clutches. I have a few but none that really went with anything I wanted to wear or the general event vibes so I just jumped on a sale to add fun into my clutch options.  

An Indian brand I found browsing the web once was having a sample sale online and even though shipping to the US was a little spendy, the sale prices and currency conversion still ended up making this a great deal, especially for some unique and hand-made items. 

Purchased the purple one:



And this mother of pearl clutch: 



And the brand's signature item, wooden clutch with dice clasp:


----------



## JenJBS

poizenisxkandee said:


> Got through wedding season realizing I didn't have a lot of great clutches. I have a few but none that really went with anything I wanted to wear or the general event vibes so I just jumped on a sale to add fun into my clutch options.
> 
> An Indian brand I found browsing the web once was having a sample sale online and even though shipping to the US was a little spendy, the sale prices and currency conversion still ended up making this a great deal, especially for some unique and hand-made items.
> 
> Purchased the purple one:
> View attachment 5623423
> 
> 
> And this mother of pearl clutch:
> View attachment 5623424
> 
> 
> And the brand's signature item, wooden clutch with dice clasp:
> View attachment 5623425
> 
> View attachment 5623426
> 
> View attachment 5623427


Wow! This is such a unique bag!


----------



## nyeredzi

Love4MK said:


> View attachment 5620395
> 
> Needless to say I’ve been a little naughty!  The navy blue Antigona arrived today from Fashionphile and she is in PRISTINE condition and such a rich navy. So hard to pick which one to use!





sophiegray said:


> This lovely white bag!
> 
> View attachment 5622486



Two beautiful Antigonas on the same page! What more could a daydreaming window shopper ask for. They are both really lovely. And The Tote is such a rich multi-tonal looking cigar brown. Fab!


----------



## BowieFan1971

You know when you see a bag and it sticks in your head? Even when you are looking for something else? Because it is you? I first saw this in May… it sold and I did not see another when I started looking again but this one popped up and at a great price! Squeeee!!!

Hermès Camail tote


----------



## cgvpursetime

Finally pulled the trigger on this little baby today - also my first designer bag EVER. Definitely a splurge (for me), but perfect for fall and I'm so excited to hit the town with her. 

(My basic b fall decor presented for scale )


----------



## CoachMaven

My most recent purchases:


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> You know when you see a bag and it sticks in your head? Even when you are looking for something else? Because it is you? I first saw this in May… it sold and I did not see another when I started looking again but this one popped up and at a great price! Squeeee!!!
> 
> Hermès Camail tote
> View attachment 5624995


Oh yes!!! It is you.  Very chic,  unique,  and beautiful!!!
It was meant to be that it showed up again at a great price.


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoachMaven said:


> My most recent purchases:
> View attachment 5625335
> View attachment 5625336
> View attachment 5625337


Shopping spree?
Lovely bags!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cgvpursetime said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on this little baby today - also my first designer bag EVER. Definitely a splurge (for me), but perfect for fall and I'm so excited to hit the town with her.
> 
> (My basic b fall decor presented for scale )


Love this bag!! Congrats on your first lux bag!!!


----------



## MKB0925

cgvpursetime said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on this little baby today - also my first designer bag EVER. Definitely a splurge (for me), but perfect for fall and I'm so excited to hit the town with her.
> 
> (My basic b fall decor presented for scale )


Congrats...pretty bag and I love the size!


----------



## IntheOcean

Needs some care, but I'm thrilled to have gotten this Céline Trapeze. This is my second Céline bag and I have to say, I get why this brand is (or was) loved by so many.


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Biker Bag.


----------



## CoachMaven

Sunshine mama said:


> Shopping spree?
> Lovely bags!!!


Sort of  It wasn’t on purpose, it just happened that the suede hobo and the LV were available right after I had purchased the tote. Couldn’t say no!


----------



## ifahima

cgvpursetime said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on this little baby today - also my first designer bag EVER. Definitely a splurge (for me), but perfect for fall and I'm so excited to hit the town with her.
> 
> (My basic b fall decor presented for scale )



I love it! Will this fit a reading book?


----------



## 1LV

Hermes Cabasellier 31.  Quickly became my go-to bag.


----------



## littleblackbag

This lovely “Dragon Diffusion” 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

littleblackbag said:


> This lovely “Dragon Diffusion”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626669


That is so cute!


----------



## sparklebunny

Sibelle said:


> The Strathberry East West. This is such a lovely bag
> View attachment 5619536


Nice to meet another Strathberry owner! I have an E/W bag in navy blue and white metal. Enjoy your bag!!


----------



## Sibelle

sparklebunny said:


> Nice to meet another Strathberry owner! I have an E/W bag in navy blue and white metal. Enjoy your bag!!


Thank you! I am very happy with the East West. Already thinking about getting other models. All their bags are lovely.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Herbag backpack as a top handle with the small bag. I love this better than the Kelly…all the simple elegance but without the formality. Much more me!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Vintage Herbag backpack as a top handle with the small bag. I love this better than the Kelly…all the simple elegance but without the formality. Much more me!
> 
> View attachment 5630229



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## rutabaga

A little late, but here’s the tote I bought in Italy last month. It’s a little creased from being folded up inside my carryon:


----------



## CrazyCool01

I bought the loewe Luna bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

CrazyCool01 said:


> I bought the loewe Luna bag
> 
> View attachment 5631489


That's a crazy cool bag!!!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Sunshine mama said:


> That's a crazy cool bag!!!


Sure is a stunning bag Thanks @Sunshine mama


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Now I finally have her in the right size and with black lining


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Now I finally have her in the right size and with black lining
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632137


Finally happy for you! 
Congrats !


----------



## Mapia57

Callista Crafts clutch from Bloomingdales


----------



## TangerineKandy

My newest addition arrived Friday. So excited to use this on our road trip this week!


----------



## JenJBS

smooshy purple leather + rainbow hardware = take my money


----------



## Narnanz

Found for NZ$10 at a second hand store , this briefcase which I thought was fake , bought for the strap only.
Vintage Mullberry Briefcase think from the 90s.


----------



## Narnanz

Almost finished.


----------



## muchstuff

Two recent purchases...BV convertible and Bal bordeaux Day.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Two recent purchases...BV convertible and Bal bordeaux Day.
> 
> View attachment 5634899
> View attachment 5634900


That Bal is extraordinary!  Love the color!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> That Bal is extraordinary!  Love the color!


Thanks, me too. I think it'll go with a lot.


----------



## JenJBS

Loved my green nylon barrel bag from Brandon Blackwood so much I decided to get a black one. It's a light enough green I wear it spring and summer, and I want one to wear fall and winter! Love having both shoulder and crossbody strap options!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Two recent purchases...BV convertible and Bal bordeaux Day.
> 
> View attachment 5634899
> View attachment 5634900


Beautiful, both, but that Bordeux is drool-worthy!


----------



## Kimbashop

Bought this a few weeks back. Polene Mini Neuf in taupe.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Beautiful, both, but that Bordeux is drool-worthy!


The colour is much nicer than most listings show it to be!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Loved my green nylon barrel bag from Brandon Blackwood so much I decided to get a black one. It's a light enough green I wear it spring and summer, and I want one to wear fall and winter! Love having both shoulder and crossbody strap options!
> 
> View attachment 5636398
> 
> View attachment 5636397


So cute! I can't wait for your reveal. I would like to know what fits too.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute! I can't wait for your reveal. I would like to know what fits too.



Thank you!


----------



## misstrine85

My (very much)-pre loved new-to-me Givenchy Nightingale ❤️


----------



## CoachCruiser

I 


Kimbashop said:


> Bought this a few weeks back. Polene Mini Neuf in taupe.
> 
> View attachment 5636451


I am loving this bag! Gorgeous and unique shape…pretty color! How did you find their customer service, packaging and shipping, etc?


----------



## CoachCruiser

My first Rebecca Minkoff!


----------



## Kimbashop

CoachCruiser said:


> I
> 
> I am loving this bag! Gorgeous and unique shape…pretty color! How did you find their customer service, packaging and shipping, etc?


Thank you! I bought this bag in their new New York store, so I haven’t had any experiences with their shipping. In store service was wonderful, and I inspected the bag carefully before buying. It was a great experience.


----------



## Deleted 698298

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> I ordered the neon green brick bag from Noella (Danish company) yesterday.
> I have no idea which photo represent the color the best
> 
> View attachment 5579786


Did you get it? What’s the quality like? What’s the leather type, artificial stuff or natural?


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Consumer2much said:


> Did you get it? What’s the quality like? What’s the leather type, artificial stuff or natural?


I got it, but I'm not impressed by either the material (not real leather) or the seams. But I love the color and it's perfect for fun summer outfits!


----------



## Deleted 698298

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> I got it, but I'm not impressed by either the material (not real leather) or the seams. But I love the color and it's perfect for fun summer outfits!


Thanks for much for letting me know!


----------



## keishapie1973

MJ Teddy tote in the mini size…


----------



## poleneceline

I just started building my collection this year, but I really need to knock it off. Bought all these in the last few months.


----------



## Sunshine mama

poleneinblack said:


> I just started building my collection this year, but I really need to knock it off. Bought all these in the last few months.
> 
> View attachment 5638182
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638183
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638184
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638185
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638187


I really love the first one!


----------



## poleneceline

Its the LEO ET VIOLETTE Sac de Elegant/The Elegant Bag.


Sunshine mama said:


> I really love the first one!


----------



## Sunshine mama

poleneinblack said:


> Its the LEO ET VIOLETTE Sac de Elegant/The Elegant Bag.


My gosh,  the bag's name and the shape remind me of Mansur Gavriel Elegant bag!


----------



## poleneceline

Sunshine mama said:


> My gosh,  the bag's name and the shape remind me of Mansur Gavriel Elegant bag!
> 
> View attachment 5638271


Also celine clasp bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

poleneinblack said:


> Also celine clasp bag


Your Elegant Bag is sleeker and prettier imo.


----------



## baglady802

poizenisxkandee said:


> Got through wedding season realizing I didn't have a lot of great clutches. I have a few but none that really went with anything I wanted to wear or the general event vibes so I just jumped on a sale to add fun into my clutch options.
> 
> An Indian brand I found browsing the web once was having a sample sale online and even though shipping to the US was a little spendy, the sale prices and currency conversion still ended up making this a great deal, especially for some unique and hand-made items.
> 
> Purchased the purple one:
> View attachment 5623423
> 
> 
> And this mother of pearl clutch:
> View attachment 5623424
> 
> 
> And the brand's signature item, wooden clutch with dice clasp:
> View attachment 5623425
> 
> View attachment 5623426
> 
> View attachment 5623427


What brand? They’re beautiful


----------



## baglady802

1LV said:


> Hermes Cabasellier 31.  Quickly became my go-to bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626422


I saw this in London. The leather is amazing


----------



## 1LV

baglady802 said:


> I saw this in London. The leather is amazing


It really is.  This has to be one of the most comfortable bags I’ve ever used.


----------



## baglady802

Latest addition. Anniversary gift from the hubs - LV Capucines BB in Snow


----------



## Sunshine mama

baglady802 said:


> Latest addition. Anniversary gift from the hubs - LV Capucines BB in Snow
> 
> View attachment 5640248


Happy anniversary.
I love the bandeau/bag combo. It's beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I found a great deal, so I got one!
A JCrew shearling mini Montauk crossbody. I think it's cozy and cute!


----------



## baglady802

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy anniversary.
> I love the bandeau/bag combo. It's beautiful!


Thx! It's necessary cuz I'll never keep that handle white lol


----------



## baglady802

Sunshine mama said:


> I found a great deal, so I got one!
> A JCrew shearling mini Montauk crossbody. I think it's cozy and cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640256
> View attachment 5640257


So cute for the upcoming season!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I found a great deal, so I got one!
> A JCrew shearling mini Montauk crossbody. I think it's cozy and cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640256
> View attachment 5640257


So cute! Love black and white!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> So cute! Love black and white!


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

baglady802 said:


> So cute for the upcoming season!


Thank you.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

baglady802 said:


> What brand? They’re beautiful


The Bag Tales - https://www.instagram.com/thebagtales/ 

I ordered via DM but I'm sure they also have an email or other means.

The bags did arrive and they're fantastic! Really well made, esp for the price.  The wooden clutch is super unique and the mother-of-pearl clutch is exquisite. Excited to use them at holiday parties this winter!!


----------



## JenJBS

My new laptop bag (official name: Maison Margiela glam slam drawstring backpack).     I'll mostly be carrying my work laptop, but it's black and wouldn't show up well, so used my personal laptop for reference since they are the same size 13". All that *smoosh* should keep my computer nice and protected! And I like that it also has the handles on top to carry like a tote instead of a backpack, though that doesn't close the drawstring like using the backpack straps does. Yes, I am addicted to Maison Margiela's super-smooshy Glam Slam line...  

Anyone else who owns a Maison Margiela bag cut off the silly white label that has numbers on it? 

Plus, I can now bring a 'pillow' to work...


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My new laptop bag (official name: Maison Margiela glam slam drawstring backpack).     I'll mostly be carrying my work laptop, but it's black and wouldn't show up well, so used my personal laptop for reference since they are the same size 13". All that *smoosh* should keep my computer nice and protected! And I like that it also has the handles on top to carry like a tote instead of a backpack, though that doesn't close the drawstring like using the backpack straps does. Yes, I am addicted to Maison Margiela's super-smooshy Glam Slam line...
> 
> Anyone else who owns a Maison Margiela bag cut off the silly white label that has numbers on it?
> 
> Plus, I can now bring a 'pillow' to work...
> 
> View attachment 5640957
> View attachment 5640958


That's an amazing bag! So comfy looking too!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> That's an amazing bag! So comfy looking too!



Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> My new laptop bag (official name: Maison Margiela glam slam drawstring backpack).     I'll mostly be carrying my work laptop, but it's black and wouldn't show up well, so used my personal laptop for reference since they are the same size 13". All that *smoosh* should keep my computer nice and protected! And I like that it also has the handles on top to carry like a tote instead of a backpack, though that doesn't close the drawstring like using the backpack straps does. Yes, I am addicted to Maison Margiela's super-smooshy Glam Slam line...
> 
> Anyone else who owns a Maison Margiela bag cut off the silly white label that has numbers on it?
> 
> Plus, I can now bring a 'pillow' to work...
> 
> View attachment 5640957
> View attachment 5640958


Your laptop will be so cozy!


----------



## Kylie M

New to me the Mini Bowling Bag from Burberry! It's such a little cutie and not on everyone around. Love this bag!!! Also at a great price!!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Your laptop will be so cozy!


Thank you, Molly!


----------



## JenJBS

Kylie M said:


> New to me the Mini Bowling Bag from Burberry! It's such a little cutie and not on everyone around. Love this bag!!! Also at a great price!!
> 
> View attachment 5641214



This bag is so adorable!


----------



## Nibb

Moynat Danse


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My new laptop bag (official name: Maison Margiela glam slam drawstring backpack).     I'll mostly be carrying my work laptop, but it's black and wouldn't show up well, so used my personal laptop for reference since they are the same size 13". All that *smoosh* should keep my computer nice and protected! And I like that it also has the handles on top to carry like a tote instead of a backpack, though that doesn't close the drawstring like using the backpack straps does. Yes, I am addicted to Maison Margiela's super-smooshy Glam Slam line...
> 
> Anyone else who owns a Maison Margiela bag cut off the silly white label that has numbers on it?
> 
> Plus, I can now bring a 'pillow' to work...
> 
> View attachment 5640957
> View attachment 5640958


I like how it doubles as a pillow! It's very cute.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I like how it doubles as a pillow! It's very cute.



Thank you!


----------



## CoachCruiser

mycorreia said:


> I picked up my FENDI baguette after a 4 month wait whilst it was being made to order. It arrived just in time for my birthday and I couldn’t be happier


Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## XCCX

The dark pink medium CF!




My beautiful hot pink family!


----------



## Molly0

XCCX said:


> The dark pink medium CF!
> 
> View attachment 5643511
> 
> 
> My beautiful hot pink family!
> 
> View attachment 5643512


Wow!


----------



## XCCX

Molly0 said:


> Wow!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Haven’t used it yet, but I am loving the metallic gold signature print against this black Michael Kors. I added the dinky chain from Coach, thinking I could always make it more casual with that - the gold tones are almost an exact match.


----------



## mariliz11

It’s been a while since I bought a new bag, or posted here but here is my new addition, I finally gave into the Jacquemus hype with this long bambino in this lovely warm brown


----------



## Sa26

That’s my latest coach outlet  bag. It’s a dupe of the Fendi Peekaboo. Though looks a bitt lik the Kelly as well.


----------



## jill39

Sa26 said:


> That’s my latest coach outlet  bag. It’s a dupe of the Fendi Peekaboo. Though looks a bitt lik the Kelly as well.


What is the name of this bag?  It looks great!


----------



## Sa26

jill39 said:


> What is the name of this bag?  It looks great!


 Thanks so much 
It’s the Mini Lane, now for an office bag there is the bigger size which is the carry all Lane

here the links






						COACH OUTLET® | Mini Lane Top Handle
					

Shop Mini Lane Top Handle On The COACH Outlet Official Site. Become A COACH Insider To Receive      Exclusive Access To New Styles, Special Offers And More.




					www.coachoutlet.com
				









						COACH® | Lane Carryall
					

Shop Lane Carryall On The COACH Outlet Official Site. Become A COACH Insider To Receive      Exclusive Access To New Styles, Special Offers And More.




					www.coachoutlet.com


----------



## jill39

Sa26 said:


> Thanks so much
> It’s the Mini Lane, now for an office bag there is the bigger size which is the carry all Lane
> 
> here the links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH OUTLET® | Mini Lane Top Handle
> 
> 
> Shop Mini Lane Top Handle On The COACH Outlet Official Site. Become A COACH Insider To Receive      Exclusive Access To New Styles, Special Offers And More.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coachoutlet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH® | Lane Carryall
> 
> 
> Shop Lane Carryall On The COACH Outlet Official Site. Become A COACH Insider To Receive      Exclusive Access To New Styles, Special Offers And More.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coachoutlet.com


 Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

If it's not too early for Aspinal of London to do a Christmas sale, it's not too early to buy my Christmas present to myself... I've wanted this bag for probably a year now. Finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> If it's not too early for Aspinal of London to do a Christmas sale, it's not too early to buy my Christmas present to myself... I've wanted this bag for probably a year now. Finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 5645723


LOVE IT! congrats


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> LOVE IT! congrats


Thank you!


----------



## angellovestoshop

Burberry


----------



## muchstuff

Thomas Wylde for those who have strong shoulders...


----------



## ParisBound

New to me Loro Piana Milky Way bag with H twilly.  Bought it for travel as I needed something for phones, passport, glasses, etc. that  I can keep at my side on the plane.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Ok. I really need to CURB IT after this one…
80s Vanity Saint Laurent


----------



## JenJBS

CoachCruiser said:


> Ok. I really need to CURB IT after this one…
> 80s Vanity Saint Laurent
> 
> View attachment 5650875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650877
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650878
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650898


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## CoachCruiser

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thank you so much! I dived right in and wore her out today. The leather is so soft and I love the unique shape. And I love the fact that it doesn’t scream YSL so blatantly…


----------



## CoachCruiser

baglady802 said:


> Latest addition. Anniversary gift from the hubs - LV Capucines BB in Snow
> 
> View attachment 5640248


Stunning! Happy anniversary


----------



## Cookie18

Pollie-Jean said:


> Absolutely fantastic !!
> I love it



It’s gorgeous. What is this bag?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ You should ask the owner


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoachCruiser said:


> Ok. I really need to CURB IT after this one…
> 80s Vanity Saint Laurent
> 
> View attachment 5650875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650877
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650878
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650898


That is gorgeous!


----------



## KerryGold

Got this last night on eBay! Well, I have to wait for it to be authenticated etc. I might have it by December...


----------



## maggiesze1

Just received this today...the brand is Marina Raphael.


----------



## vanderlust

Just got these lovelies yesterday


----------



## sdkitty

Botkier Uma


----------



## mgrant

Purchased this olive green Chloe Woody tote yesterday  Love the new colors/combos they are coming out with right now!


----------



## JVSXOXO

My second Coach Cassie 19


----------



## CoachCruiser

JVSXOXO said:


> My second Coach Cassie 19
> View attachment 5656500
> View attachment 5656502


This is a beautiful bag with a lot of cool compartments, and it’s a great price point for the size. Love the holiday decor ❤️


----------



## JVSXOXO

CoachCruiser said:


> This is a beautiful bag with a lot of cool compartments, and it’s a great price point for the size. Love the holiday decor ❤️


I agree! It’s so well organized and deceptively spacious. And yes, I will be adding them to the Christmas tree once it’s up.


----------



## serendipity28

Hi, ladies - could really use your help. Ordered my first Strathberry midi tote. Was torn between this one and the Tan Bridle. Went with this one since the husband loved this one too. Once I got it, wasn't too sure. I like this one too, don't get me wrong. It's a gorgeous gray with tan/white. Just not sure. 

Seemed like the Tan Bridle was more of a neutral and would've gone with everything. And since Strathberry doesn't offer free returns from the US, is it worth spending over a $100 to ship it back to get the other one? Or just return it? 

Keep it or return? Help, please. Haha!


----------



## KerryGold

I


KerryGold said:


> Got this last night on eBay! Well, I have to wait for it to be authenticated etc. I might have it by December...


I have a problem! The authenticators think the bag doesn't match the sellers description. They say they have found scuffs and cracks in the glazing. I feel like this even suggests a hole? I can apparently return for a refund. Should I?

The lower res pic is from the seller and the high resolution from the authenticator - it almost looks like the seller purposefully blurred out the hole?!
	

		
			
		

		
	





KerryGold said:


> Got this last night on eBay! Well, I have to wait for it to be authenticated etc. I might have it by December...
> 
> View attachment 5652736


----------



## muchstuff

KerryGold said:


> I
> 
> I have a problem! The authenticators think the bag doesn't match the sellers description. They say they have found scuffs and cracks in the glazing. I feel like this even suggests a hole? I can apparently return for a refund. Should I?
> 
> The lower res pic is from the seller and the high resolution from the authenticator - it almost looks like the seller purposefully blurred out the hole?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657540
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657541


Looks to me like it's part of the construction, not a hole.


----------



## CoachCruiser

serendipity28 said:


> Hi, ladies - could really use your help. Ordered my first Strathberry midi tote. Was torn between this one and the Tan Bridle. Went with this one since the husband loved this one too. Once I got it, wasn't too sure. I like this one too, don't get me wrong. It's a gorgeous gray with tan/white. Just not sure.
> 
> Seemed like the Tan Bridle was more of a neutral and would've gone with everything. And since Strathberry doesn't offer free returns from the US, is it worth spending over a $100 to ship it back to get the other one? Or just return it?
> 
> Keep it or return? Help, please. Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657537


I love the gray and the colorblocking on the sides and strap! I say keep it : )


----------



## Fancyfree

KerryGold said:


> I
> 
> I have a problem! The authenticators think the bag doesn't match the sellers description. They say they have found scuffs and cracks in the glazing. I feel like this even suggests a hole? I can apparently return for a refund. Should I?
> 
> The lower res pic is from the seller and the high resolution from the authenticator - it almost looks like the seller purposefully blurred out the hole?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657540
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657541


I would ask for refund. And thank the thorough authenticators.


----------



## muchstuff

Fendi cashmere Mama Baguette...


----------



## whateve

KerryGold said:


> I
> 
> I have a problem! The authenticators think the bag doesn't match the sellers description. They say they have found scuffs and cracks in the glazing. I feel like this even suggests a hole? I can apparently return for a refund. Should I?
> 
> The lower res pic is from the seller and the high resolution from the authenticator - it almost looks like the seller purposefully blurred out the hole?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657540
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657541


I agree with @muchstuff, it doesn't look bad to me. The only thing I would consider is that since you bought through ebay's authentication service is that I believe it is hard to return, especially since you were told about it ahead of time.


----------



## whateve

serendipity28 said:


> Hi, ladies - could really use your help. Ordered my first Strathberry midi tote. Was torn between this one and the Tan Bridle. Went with this one since the husband loved this one too. Once I got it, wasn't too sure. I like this one too, don't get me wrong. It's a gorgeous gray with tan/white. Just not sure.
> 
> Seemed like the Tan Bridle was more of a neutral and would've gone with everything. And since Strathberry doesn't offer free returns from the US, is it worth spending over a $100 to ship it back to get the other one? Or just return it?
> 
> Keep it or return? Help, please. Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657537


I've had this problem! You don't know which one to order, and once you get one, you start wondering if you would have loved the other one more. The thing is, you could exchange for the other one, then decide you actually like this one better. I think the color combo is pretty and very neutral. I love colorblocking but try to avoid it in bags because it makes me feel like it is harder to coordinate with clothing. Sorry, I'm no help, but I'm leaning towards keeping it as long as you love it, as you really don't know if you'll love the other one.


----------



## serendipity28

whateve said:


> I've had this problem! You don't know which one to order, and once you get one, you start wondering if you would have loved the other one more. The thing is, you could exchange for the other one, then decide you actually like this one better. I think the color combo is pretty and very neutral. I love colorblocking but try to avoid it in bags because it makes me feel like it is harder to coordinate with clothing. Sorry, I'm no help, but I'm leaning towards keeping it as long as you love it, as you really don't know if you'll love the other one.


Haha. This is currently my state of mind. But I hear you. I tried styling it with a bunch of my outfits & frankly it does go with many of them. Looks like it might be a winner. It is very pretty. Thank you so much!


----------



## KerryGold

whateve said:


> I agree with @muchstuff, it doesn't look bad to me. The only thing I would consider is that since you bought through ebay's authentication service is that I believe it is hard to return, especially since you were told about it ahead of time.
> 
> 
> For sure - I can ask for the refund now or I'll have to keep it.


----------



## baglady802

CoachCruiser said:


> Stunning! Happy anniversary


Ty!!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Fendi cashmere Mama Baguette...
> 
> View attachment 5657660


Love the mama bags! Looks soft and cuddly. Congrats!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Love the mama bags! Looks soft and cuddly. Congrats!


Thanks, I hope I can adjust to the smaller size!


----------



## whateve

Brahmin. I always wanted a round bag.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Brahmin. I always wanted a round bag.
> 
> View attachment 5658198


That would look cute hand-held.


----------



## nyeredzi

whateve said:


> Brahmin. I always wanted a round bag.
> 
> View attachment 5658198


It is so cute and I was looking at this style yesterday, Lane, in the one with the multicolored sequins on the front. Then I remembered I don’t go anywhere fancy, so just enjoyed the picture. And even though it’s small, it looks big enough to carry a phone, yes?


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> It is so cute and I was looking at this style yesterday, Lane, in the one with the multicolored sequins on the front. Then I remembered I don’t go anywhere fancy, so just enjoyed the picture. And even though it’s small, it looks big enough to carry a phone, yes?


It is surprisingly roomy! There is a large slip pocket on the back for your phone. I can fit everything inside that I normally carry, even my huge sunglasses.


----------



## CoachCruiser

JenJBS said:


> Loved my green nylon barrel bag from Brandon Blackwood so much I decided to get a black one. It's a light enough green I wear it spring and summer, and I want one to wear fall and winter! Love having both shoulder and crossbody strap options!
> 
> View attachment 5636398
> 
> View attachment 5636397


This is such a cool bag! Is the leather soft?


----------



## CoachCruiser

IntheOcean said:


> Rebecca Minkoff, already switched into it! Leather is wonderfully soft.
> View attachment 5588500


Pretty shade of blue!


----------



## CoachCruiser

whateve said:


> View attachment 5429326
> View attachment 5429327
> View attachment 5429328
> 
> kate spade meringue small crossbody. It's made of incredibly soft nappa leather. Feels much more luxurious than its price point would suggest. The handle and strap are removable so you can use it as a clutch too.


This is gorgeous! Love the pale blue. I love the marshmellow-poof look with the braided handle!


----------



## IntheOcean

CoachCruiser said:


> Pretty shade of blue!


Thanks, it's sort of a chameleon - looks light gray or light blue depending on lighting.


----------



## ElenaAlex

Tod's Wave bag. I believe it is a medium size.


----------



## whateve

CoachCruiser said:


> This is gorgeous! Love the pale blue. I love the marshmellow-poof look with the braided handle!


Thanks! It is super soft.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

My first Loewe... the small Luna in Light Oat! ✨ Been looking for the perfect casual crescent bag and love the clean minimalist design of the Luna!


----------



## JenJBS

Coach Rowan in deep turquoise.


----------



## HAZE MAT

A discount Guess handbag which reminds me of the Fendi baguette here.


----------



## Nibb

Couldn’t be happier.


----------



## ElenaAlex

I couldn't resist. I have 3 denim bags and all are slouchy. I really love it. It's spacious and structured and with 20% off.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve's gorgeous new Brahmin bag got me looking on their website. I ended up buying this beauty!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Nabbed this Kate Spade Boxxy at my local Macy's for 50% off! So excited!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> whateve's gorgeous new Brahmin bag got me looking on their website. I ended up buying this beauty!
> View attachment 5661911


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous colour!


Thank you!


----------



## purly

I picked up another Edith (in black this time) when Nordstrom decided to put it up for only $700 (not marked as a sale item, but just listed at the lower price) for seemingly no reason at all. So now I have a vintage Edith luggage tote, the Edith in sepia, the Edith in black, and the mini Edith in the pale khaki color.

I feel like Chloe isn't as popular lately, but it's not about what's trendy for me. I always loved the Edith from a personal style standpoint, since it fits into my organized/librarian aesthetic.


----------



## IntheOcean

purly said:


> I picked up another Edith (in black this time) when Nordstrom decided to put it up for only $700 (not marked as a sale item, but just listed at the lower price) for seemingly no reason at all. So now I have a vintage Edith luggage tote, the Edith in sepia, the Edith in black, and the mini Edith in the pale khaki color.
> 
> I feel like Chloe isn't as popular lately, but it's not about what's trendy for me. I always loved the Edith from a personal style standpoint, since it fits into my organized/librarian aesthetic.
> 
> View attachment 5662094


So pretty with the contrast stitching!  Congrats on getting a good deal on it. Is it heavy? I'm not particularly familiar with this model (or Chloe in general.)


----------



## purly

IntheOcean said:


> So pretty with the contrast stitching!  Congrats on getting a good deal on it. Is it heavy? I'm not particularly familiar with this model (or Chloe in general.)


They are actually really heavy. That's the one downside to them.


----------



## IntheOcean

purly said:


> They are actually really heavy. That's the one downside to them.


That's a bummer  I tend to ovepack, so when the bag is heavy on its own, with all of my stuff in it, it becomes a problem. But it really is beautiful!


----------



## purly

IntheOcean said:


> That's a bummer  I tend to ovepack, so when the bag is heavy on its own, with all of my stuff in it, it becomes a problem. But it really is beautiful!


Sometimes a heavy bag is an issue for me. In this case it wasn't heavy enough that I took issue. I keep: a sketchbook, a bag of pencils, a wallet, a phone, a bag of covid supplies, a p100 respirator, several n95s, keys, napkins, hand wipes, and a book in mine. The weight is mostly due to the nice thick leather, but I admit some of it is probably because I carry a lot of stuff.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> whateve's gorgeous new Brahmin bag got me looking on their website. I ended up buying this beauty!
> View attachment 5661911


Wow! That is a beautiful shimmering purple.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Wow! That is a beautiful shimmering purple.



Thank you!     I'm really excited to see it in person!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> whateve's gorgeous new Brahmin bag got me looking on their website. I ended up buying this beauty!
> View attachment 5661911


Glad to enable! It looks gorgeous! I hope you love it!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Glad to enable! It looks gorgeous! I hope you love it!


Thank you!


----------



## Mapoon

Received my heart bag yesterday! It’s soo cute! Can’t wait to use it and see what fits! This is the smaller 14cm size so doesn’t fit a phone. I was debating for awhile which size and leather but decided to go with this! Love it so much! Managed to use a birthday discount code to save some monies!


----------



## nyeredzi

Mapoon said:


> Received my heart bag yesterday! It’s soo cute! Can’t wait to use it and see what fits! This is the smaller 14cm size so doesn’t fit a phone. I was debating for awhile which size and leather but decided to go with this! Love it so much! Managed to use a birthday discount code to save some monies!
> 
> View attachment 5662504


Oh I see what you did with the chain, cute!


----------



## vanderlust

Guirlande de Cartier in Green embossed with my children’s initials


----------



## elisabettaverde

I really love all shades of green and these adorable pouches from Loeffler Randall compliment so many of my outfits.


----------



## Roie55

IntheOcean said:


> So pretty with the contrast stitching!  Congrats on getting a good deal on it. Is it heavy? I'm not particularly familiar with this model (or Chloe in general.)


I only have the vintage ones, I find them light


----------



## keishapie1973

Chloe Woody tote…


----------



## Roie55

It's my first red handbag, I'm a black, purple, green, & blue Gal. So I got the bag, then I was after a travel bag from this range. It's the auction I happened to win. Amazing colour red - so deep & dark. Earlier this year I picked up a black & then a blue Saint Cloud.


----------



## IntheOcean

Roie55 said:


> I only have the vintage ones, I find them light


That's good to know, as I tend to prefer vintage bags, generally speaking


----------



## IntheOcean

Roie55 said:


> It's my first red handbag, I'm a black, purple, green, & blue Gal. So I got the bag, then I was after a travel bag from this range. It's the auction I happened to win. Amazing colour red - so deep & dark. Earlier this year I picked up a black & then a blue Saint Cloud.
> View attachment 5665173


Wow, what a beautiful color indeed. Congrats!


----------



## elzi

My first Dior


----------



## Punkkitten

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga 07 jaune marigold Hobo with G21 HW...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366839
> View attachment 5366840


@muchstuff do you find this or the Day more comfortable to carry?  I do have problems with shoulder bags never staying on my shoulders however the day seems to be the one bag that will behave itself.  I love the look of the Giant hW on the hobo style!


----------



## muchstuff

Punkkitten said:


> @muchstuff do you find this or the Day more comfortable to carry?  I do have problems with shoulder bags never staying on my shoulders however the day seems to be the one bag that will behave itself.  I love the look of the Giant hW on the hobo style!


I find them both comfortable. Easier to find stuff in the hobo because it’s not as deep. I love both styles. You do have to watch with the hobo though because many of them have the tubing in the handle detached at one or both ends. Still very usable but I look for ones without a weird little bend near the strap ends. I’d like to find one in black.


----------



## Punkkitten

muchstuff said:


> I find them both comfortable. Easier to find stuff in the hobo because it’s not as deep. I love both styles. You do have to watch with the hobo though because many of them have the tubing in the handle detached at one or both ends. Still very usable but I look for ones without a weird little bend near the strap ends. I’d like to find one in black.


Good to note.  I'm not above something that needs fixing (or replacing) or something that I could dye (I love to refurbish).  I'll keep eyes peeled and or ask for photos of the handles to determine (but as I said, even if I could replace it).
I appreciate your feedback.  Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Punkkitten said:


> Good to note.  I'm not above something that needs fixing (or replacing) or something that I could dye (I love to refurbish).  I'll keep eyes peeled and or ask for photos of the handles to determine (but as I said, even if I could replace it).
> I appreciate your feedback.  Thank you!


Good luck, are you looking for a specific colour?


----------



## JVSXOXO




----------



## Punkkitten

muchstuff said:


> Good luck, are you looking for a specific colour?


Nope.  As I said i like to refurbish so if the color is a bit faded - i know what do do about that.   if the bag is Authentic, inexpensive and dingy - i can dye it and not feel terrible about it i've done it with a few Bals that I purchased. I'd not need a red one as I think Cassis is a red/purple and I try not to replicate colors.  Just enjoying the hunt at the moment and taking care to view tags/threads and rivets too


----------



## muchstuff

Punkkitten said:


> Nope.  As I said i like to refurbish so if the color is a bit faded - i know what do do about that.   if the bag is Authentic, inexpensive and dingy - i can dye it and not feel terrible about it i've done it with a few Bals that I purchased. I'd not need a red one as I think Cassis is a red/purple and I try not to replicate colors.  Just enjoying the hunt at the moment and taking care to view tags/threads and rivets too


https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-giant-21-hobo-fwz9z


----------



## Punkkitten

muchstuff said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-giant-21-hobo-fwz9z


Thanks for enabling


----------



## muchstuff

Punkkitten said:


> Thanks for enabling


 Looks a little worn but a bit of TLC should help.


----------



## Punkkitten

muchstuff said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-giant-21-hobo-fwz9z


also currently viewing this


			https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Hobo-Bag-6372400f678c3a26901b7310


----------



## muchstuff

Punkkitten said:


> also currently viewing this
> 
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Hobo-Bag-6372400f678c3a26901b7310


Looks like it might have the wonky handle.


----------



## MelissaPurse

A vintage 1977 Hermès Kelly 35


----------



## Jereni

JVSXOXO said:


> View attachment 5668631



Nice, I really like these soft Tabbys. Currently stalking the green one that’s available right now.


----------



## serenityneow

Bottega Veneta chain knot (in Baccara Rose from 2018 according to one of our fabulous BV authenticators).  New and perfect.  .


----------



## RBee

Two new additions: the Au Depart La Grand Seine, and the sunny Tod's Mini Di Bag. Love them both, and love that both were excellent deals.


----------



## JenJBS

I've been wanting this Bottega Veneta bag since it first came out, and finally pulled the trigger - thanks to a generous year end bonus.      Merry (early) Christmas to me!


----------



## Passerine123

I just bought this fun winter bag plus shoes and slippers. I must be in a grey and black phase!


----------



## JenJBS

Passerine123 said:


> I just bought this fun winter bag plus shoes and slippers. I must be in a grey and black phase!
> 
> View attachment 5671228
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671230


What a unique bag with the three different textures! Looks so cozy!


----------



## nyeredzi

Passerine123 said:


> I just bought this fun winter bag plus shoes and slippers. I must be in a grey and black phase!
> 
> View attachment 5671228
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671230


oh my gosh, i love it!


----------



## Punkkitten

Does it count if you purchased the leather to MAKE the bags too?
Two new aquisitions 2014 Cassis Day and 2007 Giant 21 Hobo in sandstone (which needs a little love) verified by @muchstuff 
The green and black bags were made by me.  To prove incould  Black is a work in progress and is seeing its 3rd reconstruction as it was my template to figure out design - and I'm on the right track with it.
Apparently i am loving a slouchy vibe right now


----------



## Narnanz

Punkkitten said:


> Does it count if you purchased the leather to MAKE the bags too?
> Two new aquisitions 2014 Cassis Day and 2007 Giant 21 Hobo in sandstone (which needs a little love) verified by @muchstuff
> The green and black bags were made by me.  To prove incould  Black is a work in progress and is seeing its 3rd reconstruction as it was my template to figure out design - and I'm on the right track with it.
> Apparently i am loving a slouchy vibe right now
> View attachment 5671908


Did you show these on your other Instagram S?...if so I must have missed it.


----------



## Punkkitten

Narnanz said:


> Did you show these on your other Instagram S?...if so I must have missed it.


I have videos of me making them on my leatherwork page.  I call them The Fascination Street.  The Black one I feature is this same one just constructed differently.  Hoping to have some for retail 2023


----------



## cecchetti

Hermes 2011 Bleu Marine Tsako shoulder bag


----------



## tolliv

Christian Louboutin Met in Silver.


----------



## lenarmc

Passerine123 said:


> I just bought this fun winter bag plus shoes and slippers. I must be in a grey and black phase!
> 
> View attachment 5671228
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671230


I love those boots!


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> I've been wanting this Bottega Veneta bag since it first came out, and finally pulled the trigger - thanks to a generous year end bonus.      Merry (early) Christmas to me!
> 
> View attachment 5671204



Congrats again! Now we need mod shots!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Congrats again! Now we need mod shots!



Thank you!    I'll try and get mod shots posted.


----------



## sdkitty

new to me moni moni splendor


----------



## CoachCruiser

H&M today. Last one in the store. My own longer crossbody strap pictured here, but the shorter one it comes with is cute. Decorating around with Christmas ornaments and threw one in a pic for good measure 
My version of the Fendi sparkly baguette I’ll never own (though I am lucky enough to own a beautiful preowned original Fendi leather baguette in a classic latte color!)…


----------



## maggiesze1

My latest beauty! Just got her yesterday!


----------



## Julija

Hereu Espiga Mini


----------



## CoachCruiser

That note about curbing it… well…
Tory Burch outlet bag…my gorgeous Marley loves it as much as I do!


----------



## cecchetti

CoachCruiser said:


> That note about curbing it… well…
> Tory Burch outlet bag…my gorgeous Marley loves it as much as I do!
> 
> View attachment 5676919
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676920


Both Marley And your new bag-gorgeous!Merry Christmas xx


----------



## CoachCruiser

cecchetti said:


> Both Marley And your new bag-gorgeous!Merry Christmas xx


Thank you! You, too ❤️


----------



## CoachCruiser

maggiesze1 said:


> My latest beauty! Just got her yesterday!
> View attachment 5675390


I love MZ Wallace bags! : ) This one's pretty - also curious where you got that glittery bow-like gem...?


----------



## maggiesze1

CoachCruiser said:


> I love MZ Wallace bags! : ) This one's pretty - also curious where you got that glittery bow-like gem...?


Thank you!  I just recently discovered MZ Wallace bags, so im a bit late to the bandwagon. Lol! But, I'm loving them too! 

The bow is actually a brooch.  I got it from Lorenhope.com...I'm in love with their jewelry/ brooches!


----------



## Jereni

Nabbed this Mansur Gavriel soft Lady bag for over $200 off. I love the color, it’s a caramel sort of tone. And the leather is yummy.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Nabbed this Mansur Gavriel soft Lady bag for over $200 off. I love the color, it’s a caramel sort of tone. And the leather is yummy.
> 
> View attachment 5679481



Rally pretty! Enjoy!


----------

